# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας

## NikosD.

Θα είμαι σύντομος:

εκφράζω τη βαθιά μου λύπη για όσα διαβάζω τους τελευταίους μήνες στην κοινότητα του e-psychology.gr

Η ενέργεια αρκετών, δεν δαπανάται στην αλληλο-υποστήριξη αλλά ξοδεύεται είτε σε προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις, είτε σε \"χαζο\"συζητήσεις\" που πολύ απέχουν από τους στόχους της κοινότητας.

Στα πλαίσια της ιδιότητας μου να διαχειρίζομαι αυτό το χώρο, μου ζητήθηκε αρκετές φορές στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν να πάρω θέση ή να προβώ σε ενέργειες υπέρ/εναντίων διαφόρων μελών.
Οπως όλοι γνωρίζετε και βλέπετε, η στάση μου συνήθως είναι μετριοπαθής και διακριτική.

Επειδή όμως αρνούμαι να γίνω θεατής μιας τόσο δυσάρεστης τροπής στο φόρουμ, ενημερώνω όλους πως θα προβούμε, η Σέλια και γω σε κλείδωμα κάθε θέματος που εμπεριέχει προσωπικές διενέξεις. Επιπλέον, θα προβούμε σε αποκλεισμό μελών, όταν και όπου, με τα όποια δικά μας κριτήρια, θεωρούμε ότι τα πράγματα ξεφεύγουν από κάποια όρια.

Λογικές του στυλ \"ο τάδε φώναξε περισσότερο, ο δείνα στο παρελθόν έβρισε χειρότερα, με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Δεν έχουμε ζυγαριές και δεν σκοπεύουμε να αποκτήσουμε.
Θα κάνουμε όμως ότι μπορούμε για να διαφυλάξουμε την κοινότητα. Εύχομαι να μην αποτύχουμε, αν και δεν είμαι καθολου βεβαιος γι αυτο.

Παρόλα τα παραπάνω, ειλικρινά, αν κάτι θα με χαροποιήσει, δεν θα είναι οι αποκλεισμοί αλλα το να αναλάβουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι την ευθύνη του εαυτού τους, επιλέγοντας όχι μόνο να ακούσουν τα δικά τους συναισθήματα αλλά και να σεβαστούν τον χώρο που τους φιλοξενεί.

Ζητώ για πολλοστή φορά τη συνδρομή όλων προκειμένου να φροντίσουμε αυτό το χώρο.


ΥΓ. Θερμή παράκληση, αποφύγετε τα άσχετα θέματα στην κοινότητα καθώς και ένα σωρό διαλόγους που μοιάζει να αδιαφορούν για το όποιο θέμα/πρόβλημα/ερώτημα του θεματοθέτη, μετατρέποντας το φόρουμ σε ένα ατελείωτο χαζολόγημα.

Χρήσιμο το χαζολόγημα, αλλά με όρια θα πρόσθετα, τουλάχιστον σε αυτό τον χώρο. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό άλλοι χώροι που μπορούν να το φιλοξενήσουν (αλλα φόρουμ, τσατς, εμαιλς, κινητα κτλ). Ας μην μετατρέψουμε και αυτο το φόρουμ σε ένα απέραντο πηγαδάκι χαλαρών συζητήσεων.

----------


## krino

χμμμ για να δουμε τι σοι φως υπαρχει στο βαθος αυτου του τουνελ.....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> Η ενέργεια αρκετών, δεν δαπανάται στην αλληλο-υποστήριξη αλλά ξοδεύεται είτε σε προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις, είτε σε \"χαζο\"συζητήσεις\" που πολύ απέχουν από τους στόχους της κοινότητας.
> 
> Στα πλαίσια της ιδιότητας μου να διαχειρίζομαι αυτό το χώρο, μου ζητήθηκε αρκετές φορές στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν να πάρω θέση ή να προβώ σε ενέργειες υπέρ/εναντίων διαφόρων μελών.
> Οπως όλοι γνωρίζετε και βλέπετε, η στάση μου συνήθως είναι μετριοπαθής και διακριτική.


Νίκο,

θα ηθελα να σου πω τη δικη μου γνωμη πανω στο θεμα που θιγεις. Η οποια μπορει να μην εχει κ σημασια, αλλα μιας κ το θετεις το θεμα, νομιζω πώς εχει αξια η οποια συμμετοχη.

Πιστευω λοιπον, πώς το μηνυμα σου αυτο ερχεται καπως αργοπορημενα. Τουλάχιστον στα δικα μου ματια, με τα δικα μου μετρα κ σταθμα.

Ειναι εξαιρετικα πολλα τα μηνυματα με τα χαζολογηματα που αναφερεις, με διαλογους απειρου καλλους που απεχουν πολυ απο τους στοχους του φορουμ.Μηνυματα γεματα ειρωνια, χαχανητα πανω σε προβληματα, επικίνδυνες ερωτησεις, προσβλητικοι χαρακτηρισμοι κ τοσα αλλα. Εδω κ παρα παρα πολλους μηνες. Προφανως κ κατι ηρθε να προστεθει σ αυτο τον ογκο των μηνυματων που σε αναγκασε να στειλεις το μηνυμα αυτο. Είναι η ποσοτητα των μηνυματων αυτων? Ειναι η ποιοτητα τους? Ειναι ο ογκος των προσωπικων μηνυματων διαμαρτυριας που λαμβανεις κ προβληματιστηκες? Ειναι προσωπικη σου παρατηρηση κ αγωνια? Δεν ξερω...

Θα σου πω κ κατι ακομα: η σταση σου συμφωνω πώς ειναι διακριτικη. Αλλα καποιες φορες αναρωτιεμαι αν υπάρχει καποια παρακολουθηση απο σενα ή καποιον αλλο διαχειριστη. Σε οτι αφορα τη σταση της Celia δεν ειχα καταλαβει πώς επεκτεινεται κ σε κατι παραπανω απο το να επισημανει την χρηση μονο ελληνικης γραμματοσειρας ή και την μετακινηση καποιου θεματος σε αλλη κατηγορια.

Πιστεύω πώς καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο σου κ τον συμμεριζομαι, αλλα αν εβλεπα μια πιο ενεργη συμμετοχη κ προσπάθεια απο τους οποιους διαχειριστες, νομιζω θα εβλεπα ως πιο δικαιο το μηνυμα αυτο.

Τελειωνοντας θα ηθελα να πω, πώς πιστευω πώς ο χωρος θα βρει κ παλι τον ρυθμο του, θα τον ξαναχασει κ πάλι απο την αρχη...Εγω τουλάχιστον μεχρι τωρα, αυτο ειδα.Ελπιζω μονο, τα χαμηλα σημεια αυτου του φορουμ να μην κανουν νεα ρεκορ βάθους...κ τουλάχιστον προς αυτη την κατευθυνση προσπαθω να κινηθω.

----------


## NikosD.

Σοφία καλησπέρα,
ίσως πράγματι να είναι καθυστερημένη η αντίδραση μου. Ισως να είναι πάρα πολύ καθυστερημένη. 
Η μόνη απάντηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι κάθε φορά που ετοιμαζόμουν να παρέμβω με έναν παρόμοιο (ή με όποιον) τρόπο, κάθε φορά έλεγα στον εαυτό μου \"ας δώσω μια ακόμη ευκαιρία, μιας και ο πυρήνας αυτής της κοινότητας είναι πολύ όμορφος, πολύ ανθρώπινος, πολύ αλτρουιστικός\".
Κάθε φορά βέβαια που έλπιζα να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα, εν τέλει ματαιωνόμουν. Το μόνο αποτέλεσμα ήταν η τωρινή μου αντίδραση να μοιάζει (και να είναι) αργοπορημένη.

Σε οτι αφορά την Σέλια και μένα και γενικά τον τρόπο διαχείρισης μας, θέλω να σου πω ότι.
1. οι μη διαχειριστικές παρεμβάσεις, δε σημαίνουν απαραίτητα απουσία διαχείρισης. Σχεδόν καθημερινά έχουμε επικοινωνία με την Σέλια για όσα συμβαίνουν, ασχέτως αν τελικά γράφουμε/απαντούμε σπάνια (μάλιστα πολλές φορές έχω ευχηθεί αυτή η κοινότητα μια μέρα να χρειάζεται ακόμη λιγότερο από τον ήδη λιγοστό χρόνο που έχω στη διαθεση μου).
και 
2. αυτό που ταιριάζει στην προσωπική μου κοσμοθεωρία και αν θέλεις ταυτόχρονα και το παράπονο μου είναι τα ίδια τα μέλη που είναι παλιά/ενεργά εδώ να βοηθήσουν όσο μπορούν στη βελτίωση του κλίματος.
Μεχρι στιγμής, περισσότερο βλέπω αποχωρήσεις μελών κουρασμένων ή αηδιασμένων με όσα συμβαίνουν, παρά μια προσπάθεια βοήθειας από τα μέλη. (είναι αυτονόητο ότι υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις σε αυτο που λέω).

Αλήθεια, θα είχε νόημα να μεγαλώσει αυτή η ομάδα διαχείρισης? Θα ήθελαν άνθρωποι παλιοί και ενεργοί σε αυτό το χώρο να βοηθήσουν στην διαχείριση? Θα είχε νόημα κάτι τέτοιο? Θα ήταν βοηθητικό?
Η γνώμη μου είναι πως μια μεγάλη ομάδα διαχείρισης θα είναι δύσκολο να συντονιστεί και να συγχρονιστεί, με αποτέλεσμα αντιφατικές ενέργειες. Είμαι ανοικτός ωστόσο στο να συζητησουμε και να συμφωνήσουμε σε οποιαδήποτε διαφορετική πρόταση.

Σοφία, πραγματικά εκτιμώ και σέβομαι τόσο την γενικότερη στάση σου στο φόρουμ όσο και την συγκεκριμένη ματιά σου σε αυτό το θέμα.
Διαβάζω λοιπόν προσεκτικά όσα γράφεις, με ενδιαφέρει η ματιά σου και δεν προσπαθώ να επιχειρηματολογήσω απέναντι σε όσα γράφεις. Απεναντίας, βρίσκω πολύ γόνιμη τη συζήτηση και σε ευχαριστώ για την διάθεση σου να συμμετέχεις.

----------


## krino

Λοιπον ας ανοιξω και εγω το ρημαδι μου,






Νικολαε, (ποσο καιρο εχουν να σε προσφωνησουν ετσι??)

Σεβαστο το οτι βλεπεις μια κατηφορα και θες να βαλεις ενα φρενο.
Θα σου πω μαλιστα οτι βλεπουμε με τα ιδια ματια ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα.


Προσωπικα εχω την εκτιμηση οτι εδω και μηνες - 1 χρονο μαξ,
εχει αλλαξει η ποιοτητα που υπαρχει με τουλαχιστον τις μισες απαντησεις να μην εχουν σχεση με το τι θα επρεπε να συζητιεται εδω μεσα. (δεν θα κανω μετρησεις οταν υπαρχουν εντασεις και καυγαδες ενθεν και ενθεν)

Τωρα,
να κανει καποιος καποια ερευνα ποιος ειναι ο κακος και ποιος ο καλος δεν νομιζω οτι βοηθαει.
Ετσι ειναι σημερα και τελος.
Παλια ακομα και με εντασεις γινονταν μια συζητηση και σταματαγε η ολη υποθεση.
Πλεον οτι και να πουμε το στορυ βγαινει ιδιο και χειροτερο.


Αρα,
συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να παιρνουν δρομο οτιδηποτε δεν εχει αμεση σχεση με μια απαντηση στο θεμα καποιου.
Προχθες εσκασε και μια \"πλακιτσα\" που αναψε για μια ακομη φορα ενα νεο κυκλο συζητησεων.
Αναρωτιεμαι σε τι ακριβως βοηθαει αυτες οι \"πλακιτσες\" εκτος απο το να σπανε καποιοι την ανια τους?



Οσο με αφορα,
εχω κανει αρκετες κοντρες και παρεμβασεις οποτε τουλαχιστον τις διαβαζα.
Τελευταια μου κοντρα ηταν οι επιθεσεις προς τον πανο και οσα συζητηθηκαν μετα.
Αδιαφορω τι νομιζει ο καθενας για την σταση μου στο ταδε και ταδε και ταδε θεμα.
Την θεωρω σωστη και βασει αυτου θα συνεχιζω να την παλευω.
Ολα οσα εχω πει εδω μεσα, ειναι θεμα αδιαπραγματευτων αξιων και εδω νομιζω ληγει η κουβεντα για μενα.









Για το φορουμ συνολικοτερα.
Θεωρω οτι εχει κανει ενα μεγαλο κυκλο και πλεον υπαρχει αρκετη εμπειρια και αξιολογηση θεματων, ερωτησεων και απαντησεων σε αυτα.
Η δικη μου η κριση λεει οτι το ολο εγχειρημα πια, εχει φτασει στα ορια του.
Δεν εχω βεβαια συνολικο πακετο λυσεων, αλλα εχω σαφες οτι δεν μπορει να παει αλλο ετσι.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι χρειαζεται εμπειρος κοσμος με γνωσεις (?) ψυχολογιας ο οποιος να κοβει και να ραβει οπως πρεπει και οχι οπως θα μου αρεσε εμενα η καποιου αλλου.

Επισης θεωρω οτι μερικες φορες υπαρχουν απαντησεις σε ατομα που ζηταν απαντησεις και μερικες φορες πεταγονται σκορπιες και αστοχες απαντησεις που αν δεν τις κοψεις αντι να βοηθανε δημιουργουν προβληματα.
Η υποστηριξη σε ενα προβλημα καποιου ειναι ενα αμφιλεγομενο ζητημα, απο το απο ποιον λεγεται και τι λεγεται.
Μερικες φορες εχω κανει τετοιες παρεμβασεις, ομως πιστευω οτι ο ρολος μου ΔΕΝ ειναι αυτος και δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα που μιλησα οποτε το εκανα.



Αγαπητε Νικολαε,
να εχεις υποψη σου,
οτι δεν αξιζει να ζει, θα πεθανει,
και οτι δεν ποτιζεται οπως πρεπει θα ξεραθει.




ΥΓ........ θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να αναπτυχθει ενας σοβαρος διαλογος με επιχειρηματολογια απο ολους για τα οσα συμβαινουν τελευταια. (με οτι αλλαγες μπορει να σημαινει αυτο)
Ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να πω οτι εχεις ευθυνη που δεν προκρινεις κατι τετοιο.
Στο κενο αυτης της ευθυνης, ανοιξα πριν λιγες ημερες την αρενα του e-psychology, αυτο νομιζω λεει πολλα.

----------


## πανος12345

Εγω προσωπικα σαν νεοτερο μελος , θα ηθελα να χαιρετησω καταρχην την προθεση να μην φιμωθει κανεις και να μην μεινει κανεις με το παραπονο οτι ειναι λογοτερο ισος απο τους αλλους σε αυτο το φορουμ!
Θα ηθελα επισης να πω οτι θεωρω πολυ σημαντικη την παρεμβατικη του δυνατοτητα με αυτη την μεικτη μορφη αναμεσα σε ανθρωπους που προσεγγιζουν τα ιδια θεματα με διαφορετικους τροπους και οπτικες γωνιες .
Η επιτυχια του συνισταται στην δυναμη της συμμετοχης στην φωνη της συλλογικης συνειδησης και οχι του ειδικου και επαγγελματια της ψυχικης υγειας , γιατι αυτο εξαλλου θα ηταν αντιθετο με καθε δεοντολογια επαγγελματικη στον χωρο της υγειας .
Οτι φαινεται να ειναι εμποδιο στους στοχους της πλειοψηφιας οσων συμμετεχουν , δεν διαφερει απο τον εξω κοσμο ...
Ειναι ζητημα λιγων και απλων κανονων που θα προσεθεταν σοβαροτητα και αυτοσυγκεντρωση στον κοινωφελή στοχο του σαιτ, για να εκπληρωνει καλυτερα την μεγιστης ωφελιμοτητας υπηρεσια του στο κοινωνικο συνολο.
Να βγαζει το αισθημα οτι εδω υπαρχει ανθρωπια , αλληλεγγυη και συμπαρασταση , δωρεαν , εθελοντικα και χωρις εμποδια , απο αυτους που δεν πιστευουν ακομα στην δυνατοτητα του διαδικτυου, να προαγει θεραπευτικα τον διαλογο , την καινοτομια της σκεψης και κυριως την αισθηση οτι κανεις στο διαδικτυο δεν μπορει να νοιωθει πια μονος του .

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Λοιπον ας ανοιξω και εγω το ρημαδι μου,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Νικολαε, (ποσο καιρο εχουν να σε προσφωνησουν ετσι??)
> ...


κρινε , 
θα διαφωνησω εμμεσα σε ενα μονο πραγμα
Κανεις δεν πρεπει να φιμωθει , γιατι αν συμβει , το φορουμ και οτι πετυε μερι σημερα θετικο θα καταληξουν σε φαρσα.
*Αναπαρασταση ενος υπαρκου κοσμου ειναι ενας εικονικος* Συστημικες παρεμβασεις μπορουν να γινουν και εχω υποδειξει καποιες οχι ομως να φτασουμε στα ακρα ....
Δεν μπορει να γινεται αναφορα για επιθεση ατομικη σε καποιον 
οταν καποιος αλλους λογω της αρρωστειας του δεν μπορει να κανει αυτοελεγχο...
Μπορει να ενημερωθει για μια υπερβαση ο χρηστης , για να λειτουργησει θεραπευτικα , σαν εγρηγορση και οχι στερητικα σαν απορριψη

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Σοφία καλησπέρα,
> ίσως πράγματι να είναι καθυστερημένη η αντίδραση μου. Ισως να είναι πάρα πολύ καθυστερημένη. 
> Η μόνη απάντηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι κάθε φορά που ετοιμαζόμουν να παρέμβω με έναν παρόμοιο (ή με όποιον) τρόπο, κάθε φορά έλεγα στον εαυτό μου \"ας δώσω μια ακόμη ευκαιρία, μιας και ο πυρήνας αυτής της κοινότητας είναι πολύ όμορφος, πολύ ανθρώπινος, πολύ αλτρουιστικός\".
> Κάθε φορά βέβαια που έλπιζα να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα, εν τέλει ματαιωνόμουν. Το μόνο αποτέλεσμα ήταν η τωρινή μου αντίδραση να μοιάζει (και να είναι) αργοπορημένη.
> 
> Σε οτι αφορά την Σέλια και μένα και γενικά τον τρόπο διαχείρισης μας, θέλω να σου πω ότι.
> 1. οι μη διαχειριστικές παρεμβάσεις, δε σημαίνουν απαραίτητα απουσία διαχείρισης. Σχεδόν καθημερινά έχουμε επικοινωνία με την Σέλια για όσα συμβαίνουν, ασχέτως αν τελικά γράφουμε/απαντούμε σπάνια (μάλιστα πολλές φορές έχω ευχηθεί αυτή η κοινότητα μια μέρα να χρειάζεται ακόμη λιγότερο από τον ήδη λιγοστό χρόνο που έχω στη διαθεση μου).
> και 
> ...


Καλησπέρα Νίκο μου, 
επιτρέψτε μου να λάβω κι εγώ μέρος στην συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση.

Σου έχω εκθέσει τις πρωτοβουλίες μου αλλά και τις κατά καιρούς απόψεις μου στο θέμα της διαχείρισης και κάθε σου απάντηση θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη και αφορμή για έναν ουσιαστικό διάλογο. 


Όσον αφορά στα υπόλοιπα που εκθέτεις, Νίκο μου πιστεύω οτι κάθε σου παρέμβαση δεν θίγει τον πυρήνα, τον όμορφο και αλτρουιστικό όπως λες, αυτού του φόρουμ. Ίσα ίσα. Εαν η παρέμβαση είναι κατάλληλη και χρονικά και ποιοτικά, μάλλον προστατεύει τον πυρήνα παρά τον βλάπτει. 

Φυσικά το \"κατάλληλη χρονικά και ποιοτικά\" είναι ένα κριτήριο που θα πρέπει να το συγκεκριμενοποιείες εσύ κάθε φορά και σε αυτό πρέπει να σου πω οτι εκτιμώ και σέβομαι την κρίση σου. 

Ούτε η έλλειψη διαχειριστικής παρέμβασης, ούτε η υπερβολική παρέμβαση είναι μέτρα τα οποία με βρίσκουν σύμφωνη. Μια μέση οδός παρεχει σχεδόν πάντα ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα. Αλλα, σε περιόδους κρίσης, όπως αυτή που διανύει το φόρουμ, το καταλαβαίνω να υπάρξει διαφορετική διευθέτηση του θέματος, όπως αυτή που παρουσιάζεις στο συγκεκριμένο ποστ. 

Τέλος, θέλω να σχολιάσω το εξής. Γράφεις \"αυτό που ταιριάζει στην προσωπική μου κοσμοθεωρία και αν θέλεις ταυτόχρονα και το παράπονο μου είναι τα ίδια τα μέλη που είναι παλιά/ενεργά εδώ να βοηθήσουν όσο μπορούν στη βελτίωση του κλίματος.
Μεχρι στιγμής, περισσότερο βλέπω αποχωρήσεις μελών κουρασμένων ή αηδιασμένων με όσα συμβαίνουν, παρά μια προσπάθεια βοήθειας από τα μέλη. (είναι αυτονόητο ότι υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις σε αυτο που λέω).\"

Αν επέλεγα να το πάρω προσωπικά, θα το εκλάμβανα ως μομφή ( γιατί θεωρώ οτι ένα μέρος του παραπόνου σου απευθύνεται και σε εμένα) για την επιλογή μου να απέχω στην παρούσα φάση, απο έναν χωρο που έχω αγαπήσει και στον οποίο έχω δώσει πολλά, ΑΦΟΥ προηγουμένως κατέβαλα κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την βελτίωση του κλίματος και είδα οτι η αρνητική επίδραση του κλίματος πάνω μου ήταν μικρότερη απο την θετική που μπορούσα εγώ να ασκήσω σε αυτό. Σαν έσχατο μέσο λοιπόν είδα αυτό της συνειδητοποιημένης αποχώρησης και εξέθεσα και τους λόγους αυτής. 

Εχω αναλογιστεί πάνω στις αιτίες για τις οποίες κάθε ατομική μου προσπάθεια ήταν σχεδόν καταδικασμένη. Απο όσο έχω μπορέσει να δω,θα βοηθούσε πιστεύω Νίκο να είχα μια καλύτερη επικοινωνία μαζί σου, αλλά και την δυνατότητα μιας πιο συντονισμένης δράσης ( και με σένα αλλά και με άλλα μέλη που ενδεχομένως θα ανήκουν σε μια διαχειριστική ομάδα) κι αν θέλεις η \"απουσία\" αυτού είναι το δικό μου παράπονο. 

Εφόσον συνεπώς τέτοιος συντονισμός και γενικός και ειδικός δεν υπάρχει, εξακολουθώ να βλέπω την αποστασιοποίησή μου, ως την καλύτερη δυνατή στάση.

----------


## keep_walking

Ας μιλησουμε λιγο με νουμερα.
Τσεκαρωντας 7 οκτωβρη 2009 την θεματολογια των σημερινων μυνηματων δεν θα ελεγα οτι το φορουμ εχει ξεφυγει εκτος θεματολογιας.
Θα ελεγα εκτος απο καποια γενικα θεματα οπως music,στιχοι κλπ που υπαρχουν σε ολα τα φορουμ και λιγες γενικες 
συζητησεις,ολα τα θεματα ειναι περι ψυχολογιας.
Μαλιστα οταν αναφερεται οτι ειναι στα χειρoτερα του.
Επισης στατιστικως μονο το υποφορουμ \"αγχος-φοβιες\" εχει σχεδον τοσα θεματα-μυνηματα οσο το υποφορουμ \"γενικα\"!!!!

Οποτε συμπεραινω οτι το παρον νημα αναφερεται στις προσωπικες διενεξεις-διαμαχες μεταξυ των χρηστων.
Σε αυτο συμφωνω και φυσικα αλλο η αντιπαραθεση και η επιχειρηματολογια.
Φυσικα δεν ειμαστε αποστειρωμενο περιβαλλον θα υπαρχουν και διενεξεις αλλα μετρον αριστον.Τωρα μερικοι σχεδον οτι πληκτρολογουν αφορα μια διενεξη και παρασυρουν και τον συνομιλητη πολλες φορες οποτε γινεται το ελα να δεις,μιας και θελουν και αλλοι \"κομματι απο τη πιτα\".
Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινει για αυτο,χωρις να χαλασει κατι αλλο εξισου σημαντικο,οπως η ελευθερια εκφρασεως που υπαρχει.







> Quotes Γενικά 
> 
> ΣΤΙΧΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΟΥΝ Γενικά 
> 
> music Γενικά 
> 
> χαλαρωτικα games στο νετ Γενικά 
> 
> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ Νο 3 Οικογένεια, σxeσεις,σεξουαλικοτητα 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Νίκο...
Δεν πιστεύω στην αστυνόμευση, αλλά δεν πιστεύω και στην ασυδοσία.
Μέσα απ το ρόλο σου ως ενός ανθρώπου που πιστεύει στην ελεύθερη βούληση/ελευθερία, αλλά και στην αδυναμία σου, (λόγω μη ελεύθερου χρόνου), άφησες κατά κάποιο τρόπο το φόρουμ στη μοίρα του.
Ξέρεις και βλέπεις περισσότερο απ όλους μας, πως εδώ μέσα συντελείται ένα αξιόλογο έργο που ταυτόχρονα, δεδομένης της ελευθερίας κινήσεων όλων, ακροβατεί σε ένα τεντωμένο σκοινί.
Σίγουρα εμπιστέύεσαι κάποια άτομα που πιστεύουν πραγματικά σε αυτό και δεν πέφτουν στην παγίδα της προσωπικής/εγωιστικής αντιπαράθεσης, αλλά συγχρόνως ξέρεις πως δεν μπορούν αυτά τα ίδια άτομα να \"ελέγξουν\" αυτό το χώρο καθώς λειτουργούν κάτω απ το πρίσμα της ανεκτικότητας αφού έχουν να κάνουν με ανθρώπους που αντιμετωπίζουν ένα σωρό προβλήματα, οπότε λειτουργούν ανοχικά απέναντι σε ακρότητες.
Έτσι, αναλαμβάνουν αυθαίρετα τα ηνία, μέλη που μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν εδώ μέσα λειτουργώντας υπό εγωιστικό καθεστώς προσπαθώντας να καλύψουν δικά τους κοινωνικά/ψυχολογικά κενά κάνοντας το χώρο ένα ατελείωτο τσίρκο.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η άποψη μου, θα έλεγα πως το φόρουμ χρειάζεται ένα μάτι, κάποιον που θα θέτει όρια όταν αυτά ξεπερνιούνται, που θα βρίσκεται ανάμεσα μας και θα βάζει τέλος σε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο που έχει δημιουργηθει.
Από κει και πέρα, η απόφαση για τη μοίρα αυτού του χώρου είναι δική σου και απ την συμμετοχή μου εδώ και απ τις μέχρι στιγμής παρεμβάσεις σου, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα κάνεις το καλύτερο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Νίκο...
> Δεν πιστεύω στην αστυνόμευση, αλλά δεν πιστεύω και στην ασυδοσία.
> Μέσα απ το ρόλο σου ως ενός ανθρώπου που πιστεύει στην ελεύθερη βούληση/ελευθερία, αλλά και στην αδυναμία σου, (λόγω μη ελεύθερου χρόνου), άφησες κατά κάποιο τρόπο το φόρουμ στη μοίρα του.
> Ξέρεις και βλέπεις περισσότερο απ όλους μας, πως εδώ μέσα συντελείται ένα αξιόλογο έργο που ταυτόχρονα, δεδομένης της ελευθερίας κινήσεων όλων, ακροβατεί σε ένα τεντωμένο σκοινί.
> Σίγουρα εμπιστέύεσαι κάποια άτομα που πιστεύουν πραγματικά σε αυτό και δεν πέφτουν στην παγίδα της προσωπικής/εγωιστικής αντιπαράθεσης, αλλά συγχρόνως ξέρεις πως δεν μπορούν αυτά τα ίδια άτομα να \"ελέγξουν\" αυτό το χώρο καθώς λειτουργούν κάτω απ το πρίσμα της ανεκτικότητας αφού έχουν να κάνουν με ανθρώπους που αντιμετωπίζουν ένα σωρό προβλήματα, οπότε λειτουργούν ανοχικά απέναντι σε ακρότητες.
> Έτσι, αναλαμβάνουν αυθαίρετα τα ηνία, μέλη που μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν εδώ μέσα λειτουργώντας υπό εγωιστικό καθεστώς προσπαθώντας να καλύψουν δικά τους κοινωνικά/ψυχολογικά κενά κάνοντας το χώρο ένα ατελείωτο τσίρκο.
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η άποψη μου, θα έλεγα πως το φόρουμ χρειάζεται ένα μάτι, κάποιον που θα θέτει όρια όταν αυτά ξεπερνιούνται, που θα βρίσκεται ανάμεσα μας και θα βάζει τέλος σε όλο αυτό το μπάχαλο που έχει δημιουργηθει.
> Από κει και πέρα, η απόφαση για τη μοίρα αυτού του χώρου είναι δική σου και απ την συμμετοχή μου εδώ και απ τις μέχρι στιγμής παρεμβάσεις σου, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα κάνεις το καλύτερο.


Θεοφανια τοσο εσυ οσοκαι η μστρουφ ειστε οι τελευταιοι που θα επερεπε να μιλατε για οσα εχουν συγκλινει στο να παρεκτραπει αυτη διαδικτυακη κοινοτητα απο τον αρχικο σκοπο της που ειναι η προσφορα κοινωνικης προνοιας μεσω της ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης στο ιντερνετ!
Λογω αγνοιας και πιθανον αδυναμιας εστω και τυπικα αποδοχης των αυτονοητων , εκλαβατε την συστηματικη μου προτροπη προς 2 προφιλ του φορουμ να σταματησουν το σηριαλ για κατινες και να προχωρησουν αφου το επιθυμουν σε μια εξοδο απο την δικτυακη επικοινωνια στον πραγματικο κοσμο. Δεν ξερω ουτε μπορω να μαθω αν πραγματι ειστε αρχοσχολοι χρηστες , ειδικοι η ψυχικα ασθενεις , με αποψη η οποια ερχεται σε συγκρουση με την κεντρικη ιδεα της ψυχαναλυσης οτι η σεξουαλικοτητα ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη εννοια με την ψυχικη υγεια .
Δικαιωμα σας ειναι να την κραταε για τον εαυτο σας , να μην ακουτε τις αποψεις οσων την εκφραζουν και να μην εφαρμοζετε τις οδηγιες οι οποιες στοευουν να δωσουν στην φυση το δικαιωμα να αυτορυθμιζει τον ψυχισμο σας .
Αυτο που δεν ειχατε ομως δικαιωμα και το κανατε , ηταν να δημιουργησετε ενα ψευτικο σεναριο , κατα πασα πιθανοτητα , αναιρωντας την εμπιστοσυνη ολων οσων συμμετεχουν για την ωφελιμότητα του φορουμ , εμπλέκοντας την δικη σας αποψη για την σεξουαλικοτητα , σαν μια κτηνωδη συμπεριφορα ατομων που ρεπουν στον αλκοολισμο , που απο μονο του δειχνει οτι διακατεχεσθε απο τοσα στερεοτυπα που αν οντως εισθε ψυχικα ασθενεις , η αιτιολογια της παθησης σας θα πρεπει να αναζητηθει σε αυτα και οχι στην σεξουλικοτητα σας ! 
Ενω γνωριζετε οτι εδω μεσα βρισκονται ανθρωποι που ειναι κοινωνικα στιγματισμενοι γιατι παρα την θεληση τους ειναι εξαρτημενοι με ουσιες που αποδιοργανωνουν τον οργνασιμο τους και τους καθιστουν αρρωστους με την κλασσικη εννοια του ορου , η στερεοτυπη ιδεα σας για τον σωστο στιγματισμο τους , θα μπορουσε να εχει ολεθριες συνεπειες στην δικη τους ψυχικη υγεια , εφοσον βρισκονται ενωπιον ενος αδιεξοδου και για πολλους η ιατρικη προσεγγιση της θεραπειας τους δεν φαινεται να εχει γινει ακομα αποδεκτη σαν η μονη λυση .
Με αυτα κατα νου αντιλαμβανομαι απολυτα την ορθοτητα της διαειρησης να απαλλαξει το φορουμ απο παροιμιες συμπεριφορες πλην ομως η υπαρξη λιγων και απλων κανονων συμμετοχης θα ειναι αποτρεπτικη στο μελλον για οσους ξανασκεφτουν να ακολουθησουν το παραδειγμα σας

----------


## πανος12345

ενα τελευταιο για την σχεση του αλκοολ με το σεξ...
το αλκοολ οντως λογω διεγερσης της ντοπαμινης θα μπορουσε να παιξει ενα ρολο θετικο στην εκδηλωση της σεξουαλικης παρορμησης .
αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι καθε αλκοολικος ειναι ενας εν δυναμει βιαστης!
Ουτε φυσικα οτι το σεξ ειναι μια κτηνωδης αναγκη του ανθρωπου , αλλα η υψιστη επιταγη καθε δογματος και θρησκειας εχει προκυψει σε αυτον εδω τον πλανητη απο την εξελιξη του ειδους μας γιατι εξσφαλιζει την επιβιωση του.
Το κρασι αγιασε ο ιδιος ο Χριστος στο Δειπνο και η ευεργετικη του δραση για το κοινωνικο συνολο εξυμνηται απο την παγκοσμια λογοτεχια .
Το αν καποιοι οργανικα αντιμετωπιζουν προβλημα , ειναι θεμα γιατρου και οχι κοινωνιας για να το αντιμετωπιζει τοσο σκληρα και απανθρωπα οσο εσεις που διοργανωσατε αυτη την φρασοκομωδια και σημερα εγκαλειστε να μαθετε την αληθεια

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Αλήθεια, θα είχε νόημα να μεγαλώσει αυτή η ομάδα διαχείρισης? Θα ήθελαν άνθρωποι παλιοί και ενεργοί σε αυτό το χώρο να βοηθήσουν στην διαχείριση? Θα είχε νόημα κάτι τέτοιο? Θα ήταν βοηθητικό?
> Η γνώμη μου είναι πως μια μεγάλη ομάδα διαχείρισης θα είναι δύσκολο να συντονιστεί και να συγχρονιστεί, με αποτέλεσμα αντιφατικές ενέργειες. Είμαι ανοικτός ωστόσο στο να συζητησουμε και να συμφωνήσουμε σε οποιαδήποτε διαφορετική πρόταση.


Σαν ιδέα δεν είναι άσχημη, όμως με βάση την εικόνα που έχω και τα προσωπικά μου συμπεράσματα, αμφιβάλλω αν η κατηγορία μελών που αναφέρεις μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως ομάδα (χωρίς να βγάζω τον εαυτό μου στο απυροβόλητο). Ωστόσο, αν πράγματι η ομαδικότητα και η πολυπαραγοντική διαχείριση είναι μια ουτοπία αυτό που ταιριάζει ίσως να είναι ένα είδους \"διπολικής\" διαχείρισης, (1) από έναν συντονιστή ψύχραιμο και καλοπροαίρετο και (2) έναν \"μπαμπούλα\" που θα συμπληρώσει τον καμβά και θα μπορεί επιβάλει την πειθαρχία όταν η άλλη μέθοδος αποτυγχάνει.

Εσύ ο ίδιος άλλωστε εκφράζεις την απαισιοδοξία σου για το σχετικό εγχείρημα περί πολυπαραγοντικής διαχείρισης. Οι αντιφατικές ενέργειες έχουν άμεση σχέση με το πλαίσιο των μελών (παλαιών και ενεργών) όπου ενώ παρατηρούμε μια καθαρή οικειότητα στο περιβάλλον του φορουμ (το οποίο λογικά θα έπρεπε να δυναμώσει την ισότιμη μεταχείριση προς όλους), οι προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις και η επιλεκτικότητα στις απαντήσεις, στις συμπάθειες/ αντιπάθειες και τα συναφή έχουν πρωτεύοντα ρόλο.
Από εκεί και πέρα αν δεν δοκιμαστεί το όποιο εγχείρημα δεν θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο να μεγαλώσει η λίστα ανενεργών μελών..

----------


## weird

Σχετικά με το θέμα της ομάδας διαχείρισης, θεωρώ ότι κάποια είτε παλιά είτε ενεργά μέλη που κρίνεις ότι έχουν την ψυχική και κριτική ικανότητα για κάτι τέτοιο και εννοείται την ειλικρινή θέληση να συνδράμουν, θα μπορούσαν να σε βοηθήσουν στο έργο της παρακολούθησης του μεγάλου όγκου μηνυμάτων, έργο που δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να φέρει εις πέρας επιτυχώς ένα άτομο από μόνο του.
Έτσι, προτείνω, η ομάδα μελών που εσύ θα επιλέξεις, να μπορεί, σε τακτική βάση, να σε ειδοποιεί για το πού ( σε ποιο σημείο δηλ έχουν παρεκτραπεί τα πράγματα από τους σκοπούς του φόρουμ) κατά τη γνώμη του καθενός χρειάζεται διαχειριστική παρέμβαση. Το αν τελικά η παρέμβαση αυτή θα γίνει και την ειδικότερη μορφή της, θα τα κρίνεις και θα τα καθορίζεις εσύ Νίκο μου.
Θα χαρώ να ακούσω την γνώμη σου και να συζητήσουμε πάνω στο θέμα είτε εδώ είτε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.

----------


## πανος12345

λυπαμαι ειλικρινα για το γεγονος , οτι πολλοι απο σας , απευθυνονται σε ενα διαχειριστη που αντιμετωπιζει διαχειριστικες δυσκολιες , συνεχιζοντας να αρνιουνται την φυση του εργου που επιτελει και οχι τον τροπο που θα το κανει καλυτερα.
Γιαυτο εκτρεπονται δημοκρατικα στην στηριξη \"εν λευκω\"της εξουσιας του , χωρις παραλληλα να αναλαμβανουν τις δικες τους ευθυνες , για να προτεινουν τροπους να λυθει ο σκοπος για τον οποιο εγινε το φορουμ....
Ο σκοπος λοιπον του φορουμ ειναι η ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη .
Ο τροπος σωστα[ κατα την γνωμη μου] εχει προεπιλεγει να μην ειναι αρμοδιοτητα ειδικων η μελων με παλαιοτητα , αφου αναμεσα σε αυτα, ισως ελοχευει καποια προσωπικοτητα
η οποια αδυνατει να βαλει ταξη στο ιδιο της το πνευμα , ποσο μαλλον να ασκησει 
με αμεροληψια κριτικη στις πραξεις αλλων....
Επιμενω οτι το θεμα δεν ειναι η προσωπικοτητα του διαχειριστη, αλλα το πλαισιο που θα εξασφαλιζει την ιδιοτητα της λειτουργιας του φορουμ , να ειναι λιτο και ευαναγνωστο , δικαιο και θεραπευτικο σε συμπεριφορες και οχι στερητικο σε παθησεις οι οποιες τις προκαλουν.
Η συγχρονη παιδαγωγικη αντιληψη εχει υιοθετησει
*το μπονους /μαλους* και μαλιστα ολως προσφατως
στην Γαλλια στα \"ζεστα\" προαστια του παρισιου , *εφαρμοζεται ενα συστημα επιδοτησης μιας ταξης με χρηματικη αμοιβη για την συνολικη αποδοση των μαθητων* 
προσπαθωντας να καταστησει τον καθε ενα απο αυτους , *υπευθυνο διαχειριστη του συλλογικου συμφεροντος*
με αμοιβαια αλληλοστηριξη και συμπαρασταση .
Απλα , ενα συστημα αυτοματοποιημενου μηνυματος το οποιο θα εγκαλει καποιο προφιλ να μην συνεχισει μια επιθετικη συμπεριφορα , θα λειτουργουσε σαν μηχανισμος αυτοελεγχου , αν *μετα απο 3 παρομοια μηνυματα διαγραφοταν το υλικο που θα περιεχει επιθετικα στοιχεια σε προσωπικο επιπεδο.*
Τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι θεραπευτικα για την συμπεριφορα αλλα οχι στερητικα η μειωτικα για την προσωπικοτητα του χρηστη.
απο την αλλη ο ορος \"posting freak\" *προδιαθετει αρνητικα αυτον που τον διαβαζει στο να μην ξεχωριζει την σκοπιμοτητα των επεμβασεων του .*
Αν μπορουσε να αντικατασταθει *με ενα συστημα βαθμολογιας κατω απο καθε ποστ* , στο οποιο ο καθε ενας που ηθελε να απαντησει σε ενα ποστ, *θα επρεπε να το βαθμολογει* , οπως αντιστοιχα θα βαθμολογειται και η απαντηση του , απο τον επομενο συνομιλητη , *αντι να αξιολογειται ανουσια το μεγεθος της συμμετοχης του καθενος , θα βαθμολογειται η χρησιμοτητα του στην ομαδα* αναλογα με τα δικα της κριτηρια ωφελιμοτητας οπως θα διαμορφωνονται απο την *συμμετοχη που θα αποκτησει πλεον αξιολογισιμη ωφελιμοτητα με αμεσα θεραπευτικα αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα την συμπεριφορα του καθενα και τις ιδεες του*

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Σοφία καλησπέρα,
> ίσως πράγματι να είναι καθυστερημένη η αντίδραση μου. Ισως να είναι πάρα πολύ καθυστερημένη. 
> Η μόνη απάντηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι κάθε φορά που ετοιμαζόμουν να παρέμβω με έναν παρόμοιο (ή με όποιον) τρόπο, κάθε φορά έλεγα στον εαυτό μου \"ας δώσω μια ακόμη ευκαιρία, μιας και ο πυρήνας αυτής της κοινότητας είναι πολύ όμορφος, πολύ ανθρώπινος, πολύ αλτρουιστικός\".
> Κάθε φορά βέβαια που έλπιζα να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα, εν τέλει ματαιωνόμουν. Το μόνο αποτέλεσμα ήταν η τωρινή μου αντίδραση να μοιάζει (και να είναι) αργοπορημένη.


Nίκο,

αναρωτιεμαι πώς περιμενες να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα...επειδη ο πυρηνας αυτης της κοινοτητας ειναι πολυ ομορφος οπως λες? Συμφωνω, κ μπορω να σου πώ πώς αυτο το σκεπτικο ή την ελπιδα ειχα κ εχω(?) κι εγω, αναρωτιεμαι πλεον ποσο μπορουμε να μεινουμε με το βλεμμα στον πυρηνα αυτο, οταν αναρταται καθε τρεις κ λιγο ενα \"ουστ\", ενα \"εξω απο δω\", ενα δικαστηριο με κατηγορους, μια ανελεητη κριτικη με φοντο ή αλλοθι (?) τον τιτλο \"Πυλη Ψυχολογιας\" κ \"χωρος υποστήριξης\"!

Νομιζω Νικο πραγματικα, πώς αν θελουν οι διαχειριστες να δειξουν ποιος ειναι ο πυρηνας του χωρου αυτου κ τί σημαινουν τελικα λεξεις οπως \"υποστηριξη\" κ \"ακουω\" αντι για \"κρινω\", μπορουν να μας το δειξουν με τον τροπο τους. Και ο τροπος αυτος δεν ειναι παντα η σιωπη, ουτε η απουσια.Ειναι κ ο διαλογος κ η σαφηνεια του οριου κ η συνεπεια πανω σ αυτο.Πραγματα που ειμαι σιγουρη πώς τα γνωριζεις πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα :Smile:

----------


## Helena

ισως επειδη δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γινεται κατι τετοιο στο e-psychology ..απο οσο θυμαμαι απο το 2005 δηλαδη πιο πριν δεν σας ηξερα κι εγω.. αλλα παντα με καποιο τροπο ερχεται μια ισορροπια στο τελος αργα η γρηγορα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> Νομιζω Νικο πραγματικα, πώς αν θελουν οι διαχειριστες να δειξουν ποιος ειναι ο πυρηνας του χωρου αυτου κ τί σημαινουν τελικα λεξεις οπως \"υποστηριξη\" κ \"ακουω\" αντι για \"κρινω\", μπορουν να μας το δειξουν με τον τροπο τους. Και ο τροπος αυτος δεν ειναι παντα η σιωπη, ουτε η απουσια.Ειναι κ ο διαλογος κ η σαφηνεια του οριου κ η συνεπεια πανω σ αυτο.Πραγματα που ειμαι σιγουρη πώς τα γνωριζεις πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα



Για άλλη μια φορά ήσουν απίστευτα εύστοχη Σοφία...

----------


## sabb

Όσα διαβάζω τις τελευταίες ημέρες, υπερβαίνουν κατά πολύ τις προβλέψεις μου, όταν με απογοήτευση για το έλλειμα συνεννόησης που βίωνα, δήλωνα την αποχώρηση μου από την ενεργή δραστηριότητα της κοινότητας.

Δυστυχώς...

Και φυσικά η επιλεκτική και πάλι συμμετοχή μου στο θρέντ που άνοιξε ο Νίκος, έχει σα σκοπό να αποτυπώσει μια άποψη, που αντανακλά τα συναισθήματα και ταυτόχρονα την ορθολογική προσέγγιση ενός τρίτου παρατηρητή αλλά κι ενός ανθρώπου που αγάπησε τον χώρο , γιατί του έδωσε όχι λίγες φορές την ευκαιρία να επικοινωνήσει με πρόσωπα που αντιπροσωπεύουν τον άνθρωπο της διπλανής πόρτας.
Κι οι άνθρωποι της διπλανής πόρτας είναι αυτοί που είναι τόσο κοντά μας αλλά και τόσο μακριά ταυτόχρονα, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει στον εικονικό μικρόκοσμο του e-psychology.

Έχουμε ανάγκη να αφουγκραστούμε τους ανθρώπους της διπλανής πόρτας κι όχι να τους κρίνουμε....


Η πικρία του Νίκου, του δημιουργού αυτής της ευκαιρίας για επικοινωνία που προσφέρει αυτός ο χώρος, για την αλληλοστήριξη, για την αποκάλυψη του αλτρουιστή που κρύβει ο καθένας μας μέσα του, τον σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή μας και κυρίως στον εαυτό μας, το χέρι βοήθειας που μπορούμε να δώσουμε και να πάρουμε, αυτή λοιπόν η πικρία θεωρώ πως για την ανεκτικότητα, την δημοκρατικότητα του και την προσήλωση του στην ελευθερία της έκφρασης, είναι κάτι που τον αδικεί και δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει...
Κι ο καθένας απ\' όλους μας - βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα για όση ευθύνη μου αναλογεί για το παρελθόν - οφείλει να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του για όσα κακά προξένησε ακόμη και μ\' ένα άστοχο ποστάρισμα... 

Για όσους συνομιλητές του δεν σεβάστηκε και χλεύασε ...
Για όσα ανόητα \"χαχαχα\" πέταξε με σκοπό να ειρωνευτεί, να πονέσει τον άλλον, να τον μειώσει, να τον εξωθήσει σε βρισιές κι έτσι ν\' αποτυπώνεται συνέχεια ένθεν κακείθεν ένας αρνητισμός που απογοητεύει... 

Σε μια κοινότητα που ακροβατεί πάνω στις λεπτές ισορροπίες των συναισθημάτων κι όχι της λογικής, οφείλουν όλοι να σέβονται εκ προοιμίου τον συνομιλητή τους και οποιαδήποτε άποψη να γίνεται αποδεκτή ακόμη κι αν είναι λάθος...

Η ελευθερία της διακίνησης των ιδεών , καταπατήθηκε (..και συνεχίζει να βιάζεται καθημερινά σε πλείστα όσα θρέντς..), όχι γιατί λείπει το ελιτίστικο ακαδημαικό επίπεδο των μελών του, αλλά γιατί λείπει ο ΑΥΤΟΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ και ο ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ στον αντίλογο - κι αυτά τα δυο στοιχεία δεν είναι προνόμιο όσων ξέρουν δυο δράμια γράμματα παραπάνω, αλλά όσων είναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ, και ξέρω ένα κάρο αναλφάβητους που αυτό τον τίτλο τον δικαιούνται κι άλλους τόσους γραμματιζούμενους που ούτε στο νυχάκι τους δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν..
Η ποιότητα του διαλόγου δεν είναι μόνο θέμα ακαδημαικής μόρφωσης, αλλά κυρίως παιδείας που διαθέτει ο καθένας μέσα απ\' τα διπλώματα που απονέμει η ίδια η ζωή κι όχι τα σχολιά...

Αν δεν διαθέτουμε αυτή την παιδεία, δεν έχουμε και την διάθεση να βοηθήσουμε και μόνος σκοπός μας είναι να \"την πούμε\" σ\' εκείνον που δεν συμπαθούμε, να συμμαχήσουμε μ\' εκείνον που θεωρούμε πως έχουμε κοινό εχθρό κάποιον άλλον - έστω κι αν οι ιδέες μας δεν είναι ταυτόσημες, να διαφωνήσουμε με τρόπο ανάρμοστο για να τραβήξουμε τη προσοχή των άλλων..

Εγώ αποχώρησα για τους δικούς μου υποκειμενικούς ασήμαντους λόγους (για κάποιους άλλους) , αλλά τόσο σημαντικούς για μένα που θεωρώ τον αρνητισμό που εκπέμπει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα σαν μια προσπάθεια αυτοπροβολής του Εγώ, που πρέπει να περάσει μέσα απ΄τη λεηλασία της δικής μου ψυχικής διάθεσης- γεγονός που δεν επιτρέπω πλέον να συμβαίνει.

Φίλοι μου, αντί να υποδεικνύετε λύσεις ανέφικτες για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ (συμμετοχή μελών στη διαχείριση) ή φαιδρές λύσεις (π.χ. να βγαίνει αυτόματα μια μούτζα σε όποιον παρεκτρέπεται χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις - κλειδιά , όπως κάθε είδους ύβρεις..), το μόνο που χρειάζεται κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη ,είναι να κάνει ο καθένας την αυτοκριτική του και να επιδεικνύει τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή του...

Είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα...

Κια για όποιον φαίνονται βουνό, ας σπαταλάει το χρόνο του ή στο Lineage ή σε παιχνίδια γνωριμιών όπως στο facebook ή σάιτ γνωριμιών, όπως με επιμονή βλέπω κάποια μέλη να θέλουν σώνει και καλά να προσανατολίσουν κάποιους που θεωρούν ευάλωτους ή με συναισθηματικό έλλειμα...

Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα και πολύ περισσότερο να σας στενοχώρησα, άλλωστε είχαμε κι αρκετό καιρό να τα πούμε...

----------


## oboro

Πιστευω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να συσταθει ομαδα διαχειρισης απο τη βαση μελων, αφου κανεις δεν θα ειναι αρκετα αμεροληπτος. Και γιατι να πρεπει να ειναι? Κατα τη γνωμη μου απαραιτητο συστατικο ενος χωρου υποστηριξης ειναι το δικαιωμα να ειμαστε οσο το δυνατον πιο αυθεντικοι απεναντι στα συναισθηματα και τις αντιδρασεις που μας προκαλει ο ιδιος ο χωρος - κοινως μεροληπτικοι χωρις ενοχες. Κατι που σαφεστατα δε σημαινει πως μπορουμε να ειμαστε επιθετικοι, χλευαστικοι, αναισθητοι, επιλεκτικοι απονεμητες δικαιοσυνης ή να γελοιοποιουμε με τις συμπεριφορες μας και με τα θεματα που ανοιγουμε το χωρο αυτο. Κι επειδη λοιπον τουλαχιστο τα μισα απο αυτα που μολις ανεφερα τα εχω κανει στ\' αληθεια κι εγω παμπολλες φορες, περιοριζομαι στο να επισημανω κατι που θα επρεπε να ειναι αυτονοητο: η προαγωγη παλαιων, ενεργων μελων σε διαχειριστες ειναι κατι το ουσιαστικα ανεφικτο. 

Κατ\' αρχην δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος πλεον ποσα παλαια και ενεργα μελη υπαρχουν που ειναι αρκετα αξια για κατι τετοιο. Δυο η τρια ισως? Τελος παντων... Επισης δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορουμε να σκεφτομαστε ανενεργα μελη να αναλαβουν εναν τετοιο ρολο - θα εχουν απουσιασει για τοσο διαστημα ωστε να επιστρεψουν τελικα οχι σαν ισοτιμα μελη οπως παλιοτερα αλλα σαν διαχειριστες? Ισως καποιοι απο τους επαγγελματιες η αλλιως καταρτισμενους λειτουργους που μας τιμουν με την παρουσια τους στο φορουμ θα μπορουσαν να αναλαβουν τετοια καθηκοντα - ηδη ομως αφιερωνουν πολυ απο το χρονο τους συμμετεχοντας εθελοντικα, βοηθοντας... Επισης δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να συμβιβαστει η αναγκαια ουδετεροτητα που χαρακτηριζει τη συμμετοχη τους με τα διοικητικα προνομια που συχνα θα πρεπει να εξασκησουν...


Περισσοτερο ομως αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσο μελη που ειναι ενεργα μπορουν να αναλαβουν εναν τετοιο ρολο ισορροπιστη χωρις να περιοριστει ανεπανορθωτα η ικανοτητα τους να εκφραζονται ελευθερα. Σκεφτειτε τι μπορει να συμβει μετα απο ενα επεισοδιο οπου εχουν σε καποιο θρεντ εχουν σημειωθει μεγαλες εντασεις και οπου διαχειριστες και μη εχουν εκφραστει εντονα, συχνα καταθετοντας προσωπικα βιωματα, επι ισοις οροις... Για να ακολουθησει ενα κλειδωμα του θρεντ απο εναν απο τους συμμετεχοντες στην ενταση. \'Η απο καποιον εκτος της διαμαχης, που ομως στα ματια σχεδον ολων ανηκει σε ενα Α η Β \"στρατοπεδο\" που αυτοματως δικαιωνει τον διαχειριστη που ειχε εμπλακει στη διαμαχη.

Νομιζω σε αλλα φορουμ τετοια περιστατικα ειναι συνηθισμενα, αλλα το ε-ψι δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο φορουμ...

Ενα ακομη φαινομενο που παρατηρειται σε αλλα φορουμ ειναι η υπερμετρη ανυψωση του στατους ενος παλαιου μελους που διοριζεται moderator, πολυ πανω απο τις προθεσεις του ιδιου του μελους αλλα και της διαχειρησης. Προκειται συνηθως για ατομα με ηδη ισχυρες προσωπικοτητες, παρολη τη μετριοπαθεια που μπορει να τους διακρινει, που η επιπλεον εξουσια που αποκτουν τους εξαναγκαζει γρηγορα σε αυτολογοκρισια και ουσιαστικη καταστροφη της παλαιοτερης εικονας που εχτιζαν επι χρονια με τις συνεισφορες τους. (Εδω βεβαια εκφραζω απλως την ανησυχια μου και τον προβληματισμο μου και δεν επιθυμω να ορισω η να περιγραψω το πως θα ενιωθε, θα αντιδρουσε η θα προσαρμοζοταν ο καθενας που θα αναλαμβανε τετοια καθηκοντα.)


Για την εξαιρετικα καθυστερημενη παρεμβαση σας σε οτι εχει να κανει με τις απαραδεκτες συμπεριφορες που σημειωνονται στο φορουμ και με ελαχιστα διαλλειματα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια, εχω ηδη γραψει μια φορα στο παρελθον, στο τελος του bullying θρεντ, οποτε δε θα το επαναλαβω εδω.

----------


## nature

Νίκο, 
Λυπάμαι για την κατάσταση και μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω. Όχι όμως με τη σιωπή μου. H σιωπή δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι βοήθεια σε στιγμές έντασης. Η σιωπή είναι κουκούλωμα στη φωτιά. Αλλά οι σπίθες μένουν από κάτω. 
Οι παραινέσεις από διαφόρους (και εσένα συμπεριλαμβανομένου) για σύνεση και αυτοκριτική δεν πιστεύω ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο ότι θα φέρουν αποτέλεσμα. 
Μου θυμίζουν τις παραινέσεις του προέδρου της δημοκρατίας που τις θαυμάζουμε όταν τις ακούμε αλλά μετά τις γράφουμε όλοι στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. 
Πιστεύω πως ένα από τα λάθη που έγιναν (σίγουρα όχι σκόπιμα) από τη μεριά της διαχείρισης κρύβεται πίσω από τη λέξη σιωπή. Τους τελευταίους μήνες είδα 3 περιπτώσεις κακοποίησης μέσα στο φόρουμ αυτό, με κορυφαία αυτή που υπέστην εγώ στα τέλη Αυγούστου επειδή κατέδειξα το μπούλλιγκ σε βάρος ενός μέλους. Αν την έχεις ξεχάσει, μπορώ να την αναρτήσω πάλι μιας και φυσικά τη διέγραψες (την έχω αποθηκεύσει). Η απλή και σκέτη διαγραφή του εν λόγω ποστ ξέρεις τι σημαίνει για πολλούς Νίκο μου? Κακοποιείστε παιδιά, ασύστολα ο ένας τον άλλον! Θα τα ρυθμίσει η αυτορρύθμιση. Στη χειρότερη, θα έρθει ο Νίκος να σας σβήσει το ποστ. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.
Η κακοποίηση υπό τη σκέπη του φόρουμ λοιπόν μετά από τη σιωπηρή διαχείρισή της, έγινε πλέον θεσμός. Καθώς και η σιωπή ή το «κάνω τη πάπια». 
Ετσι όσο με αφορά θα ήθελα κάποιες παρεμβάσεις πιο κατάλληλες «ποιοτικά και ποσοτικά» όπως εύστοχα λέει και η weird και όχι άχρωμα και άοσμα το σβήσιμο κάποιου απαράδεκτου ποστ. Θέλω επίσης σαφήνεια του ορίου όπως επίσης εύστοχα λέει και η Σοφία. Η ευγένεια με την οποία έσβησες το επίμαχο εκείνο ποστ, έκανε την συγγραφέα του, ένα μήνα μετά, σε άλλο θέμα, να λέει ανενόχλητη ότι δεν μετανιώνει καθόλου και ότι είναι έτοιμη να το ξαναγράψει!!!! Και τη βοηθό της να συνεχίζει 2 μήνες μετά τις «πλακίτσες» που κόστισαν την αποχώρηση σε ένα ακόμη μέλος. 
Δεν πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση δεν έχει επιστροφή Νίκο. Πιστεύω ότι έχει μια χαρά επιστροφή με εφαρμογή κάποιων νέων κανόνων. Κάποιων κανόνων που ίσως δεν ήταν απαραίτητοι τα πρώτα χρόνια λειτουργίας του φόρουμ, ούτε όταν το φόρουμ αριθμούσε 80 ή 180 μέλη. Μπορούμε όλοι να βοηθήσουμε στο καθορισμό των κανόνων. Ολονών οι ιδέες είναι χρήσιμες. Εγώ πχ. θα έβαζα μια από τις μεγαλύτερες (φορουμικές πάντα) ποινές σε κάποιο Α μέλος που χρησιμοποιούσε δεδομένα που είχε εκμυστηρευτεί σε στιγμή ανοίγματος κάποιο Β μέλος, για να χτυπήσει πάνω σε καυγά το Β μέλος αυτό.
Συμμερίζομαι λοιπόν στη παρούσα φάση την ιδέα που φέρνει στο τραπέζι ο πάνος σαν την πιο ενδιαφέρουσα από όσες (αλήθεια υπάρχουν και άλλες??) προτάθηκαν.
Μπορεί να μην είναι τέλεια, να επιδέχεται πολλών, πάρα πολλών βελτιώσεων, αλλά είναι τέλος πάντων μια ιδέα και όχι μια απλή μη εφαρμόσιμη άχρωμη και άοσμη παραίνεση.
Η κριτική μου όπως καταλαβαίνεις Νίκο είναι με ειλικρίνεια και ελπίζω να σου φανεί χρήσιμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Κακοποιείστε παιδιά, ασύστολα ο ένας τον άλλον! Θα τα ρυθμίσει η αυτορρύθμιση. Στη χειρότερη, θα έρθει ο Νίκος να σας σβήσει το ποστ. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.



Εμπειρικα το να σβηστει/διαγραφει ενα υβριστικο ποστ δεν αναιρει την βρισια, δεν αναιρει το γεγονος.
Τελικα το σκουπιζει κατω απο το χαλακι.

Ο χρηστης παιρνει ενα μυνημα οτι,
ε καλα αστον να λεει.
Και η συνεχεια ειναι αμα του κατσει, να αρχισει παλι απο την αρχη.....


Μετα λυπης μου λεω,
οτι αν δεν γινει μια ριζικη αλλαγη στο πως τελικα ο καθενας ειναι αναγκασμενος να σεβαστει καποια πραγματα, οι εντασεις θα γινουν η καθημερινοτητα και ο κανονας και οχι η εξαιρεση.

----------


## nature

Krino, ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ.
Εκφράζεις με τα δικά σου λόγια αυτό που έχω νιώσει. 
Και το λες με 3 κουβέντες. 
Αλλά τόσο καλά.

----------


## Helena

θα μπορουσε πχ με καποιο τροπο- οπως γινεται σε αλλα φορα-καθε φορα που γραφεται μια &lt;απαγορευμενη λεξη&gt;να μην εμφανιζεται δημοσια η λεξη αυτη .φυση η σιωπη ειναι συνενοχη μερικες φορες πραγματι. .μερικες φορες παλι ειναι προσπαθεια για εκτονωση της οποιας κρισης. για μενα θα μιλησω πχ τι νοημα εχει αν κυνηγαω καποιον η καποια απο ποστ σε ποστ για να ανταλλαξουμε χτυπηματα και κατω απο τη μεση?χειροτερα ειναι νομιζω ετσι.

----------


## krino

Helena,
τωρα θα μπλεξουμε την τεχνολογια στις λεξεις?
εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλουν οι λεξεις οσο οι συμπεριφορες.

Και πες μου εσυ ποιο προγραμμα ειναι αυτο που θα απαγορευε την δημοσιευση του γνωστου θρεντ?
Χρειαστηκε να μπει ο αντμιν και να το κλειδωσει, αλλιως δεν θα τελειωνει αυτο το στορυ.


Αυτο που προσπαθω να πω,
ειναι οτι επιτελους με καποιο τροπο, 
πρεπει καποιοι να νιωσουν στο πετσι τους ποια ειναι η λεπτη κοκκινη γραμμη 
την οποια ΔΕΝ πρεπει να περνανε.
Αυτη ακριβως ειναι η συζητηση και καμια αλλη.

Ενας τροπος ειναι να συνερχεται ο αλλος με ενα σοκ δεν ξερω ποιο ακριβως,
ισως με κλειδωμα η με κατι αλλο.
Αρχιζω ομως και εχω την εντυπωση,
οτι αμα σφιξουν καμποσο τα λουρια, θα αντιληφθουν αυτοι που πρεπει 
εκεινο που κανουν πως δεν γνωριζουν.



Μπορει να κανω λαθος,
αλλα περιμενω να διαβασω αλλες θεσεις - αποψεις που να δειχνουν αλλους δρομους - αλλες λυσεις.




Και για να το ληγουμε:
Αν οντως υπαρχει κοσμος που εκτιμαει αυτο το χωρο,
ας εχει το θαρρος να προτεινει λυσεις που θα βοηθησουν ολους προς το καλυτερο.
Ειδαλλως οι αμπελοφιλοσοφιες, δεν βοηθανε, αντιθετα συσκοτιζουν.
Προσωπικα επειδη εχω την συναισθηση των προβληματων θα συνεχισω να μιλαω 
προς αυτη την κατευθυνση και μονο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Νίκο, 
> Λυπάμαι για την κατάσταση και μακάρι να μπορούσα να βοηθήσω. Όχι όμως με τη σιωπή μου. H σιωπή δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι βοήθεια σε στιγμές έντασης. Η σιωπή είναι κουκούλωμα στη φωτιά. Αλλά οι σπίθες μένουν από κάτω. 
> Οι παραινέσεις από διαφόρους (και εσένα συμπεριλαμβανομένου) για σύνεση και αυτοκριτική δεν πιστεύω ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο ότι θα φέρουν αποτέλεσμα. 
> Μου θυμίζουν τις παραινέσεις του προέδρου της δημοκρατίας που τις θαυμάζουμε όταν τις ακούμε αλλά μετά τις γράφουμε όλοι στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. 
> Πιστεύω πως ένα από τα λάθη που έγιναν (σίγουρα όχι σκόπιμα) από τη μεριά της διαχείρισης κρύβεται πίσω από τη λέξη σιωπή. Τους τελευταίους μήνες είδα 3 περιπτώσεις κακοποίησης μέσα στο φόρουμ αυτό, με κορυφαία αυτή που υπέστην εγώ στα τέλη Αυγούστου επειδή κατέδειξα το μπούλλιγκ σε βάρος ενός μέλους. Αν την έχεις ξεχάσει, μπορώ να την αναρτήσω πάλι μιας και φυσικά τη διέγραψες (την έχω αποθηκεύσει). Η απλή και σκέτη διαγραφή του εν λόγω ποστ ξέρεις τι σημαίνει για πολλούς Νίκο μου? Κακοποιείστε παιδιά, ασύστολα ο ένας τον άλλον! Θα τα ρυθμίσει η αυτορρύθμιση. Στη χειρότερη, θα έρθει ο Νίκος να σας σβήσει το ποστ. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.
> Η κακοποίηση υπό τη σκέπη του φόρουμ λοιπόν μετά από τη σιωπηρή διαχείρισή της, έγινε πλέον θεσμός. Καθώς και η σιωπή ή το «κάνω τη πάπια». 
> Ετσι όσο με αφορά θα ήθελα κάποιες παρεμβάσεις πιο κατάλληλες «ποιοτικά και ποσοτικά» όπως εύστοχα λέει και η weird και όχι άχρωμα και άοσμα το σβήσιμο κάποιου απαράδεκτου ποστ. Θέλω επίσης σαφήνεια του ορίου όπως επίσης εύστοχα λέει και η Σοφία. Η ευγένεια με την οποία έσβησες το επίμαχο εκείνο ποστ, έκανε την συγγραφέα του, ένα μήνα μετά, σε άλλο θέμα, να λέει ανενόχλητη ότι δεν μετανιώνει καθόλου και ότι είναι έτοιμη να το ξαναγράψει!!!! Και τη βοηθό της να συνεχίζει 2 μήνες μετά τις «πλακίτσες» που κόστισαν την αποχώρηση σε ένα ακόμη μέλος. 
> Δεν πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση δεν έχει επιστροφή Νίκο. Πιστεύω ότι έχει μια χαρά επιστροφή με εφαρμογή κάποιων νέων κανόνων. Κάποιων κανόνων που ίσως δεν ήταν απαραίτητοι τα πρώτα χρόνια λειτουργίας του φόρουμ, ούτε όταν το φόρουμ αριθμούσε 80 ή 180 μέλη. Μπορούμε όλοι να βοηθήσουμε στο καθορισμό των κανόνων. Ολονών οι ιδέες είναι χρήσιμες. Εγώ πχ. θα έβαζα μια από τις μεγαλύτερες (φορουμικές πάντα) ποινές σε κάποιο Α μέλος που χρησιμοποιούσε δεδομένα που είχε εκμυστηρευτεί σε στιγμή ανοίγματος κάποιο Β μέλος, για να χτυπήσει πάνω σε καυγά το Β μέλος αυτό.
> ...


σ\'ευχαριστω φυση ,που συντασεσαι με την προταση μου , σχετικα με την συστηματικη ενημερωση παραβατικοτητας και την επακολουθη [μετα απο 3 ενημερωσεις] , διαγραφη καθε νεας επικοινωνιας του εν λογω χρηστη σε αυτο το ιδιο ποστ, μεχρι μονος του να βρει τον αυτοελεγχο να τα διαγραψει και να παψει να κυριευεται απο επιθετικη συμπεριφορα , απεναντι στους συνομιλητες του.
Ομως διαφωνω σχετικα με την προταση σου , για την αντιγραφη/επικοληση υλικου ενος ατομου το οποιο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα , φασκει και αντιφασκει μεσα στην επικοινωνια του !
*Ειναι ο ορισμος της διαλεκτικης , η συναφεια και η σχετικοτητα των γραφομενων ενος ανθρωπου!*
Η εποχη μας πλητεται συστημικα απο ελλειψη εμπιστοσυνης στην εξουσια , γιατι εχουμε πλειστα οσα παραδειγματα του ξυλινου λογου των πολιτικων μας ! Ε ας μην τους μιμηθουμε και στο διαδικτυο! Ακομα και στην περιπτωση που ενα ατομο υπο την επήρεια φαρμακων αλλοιωνεται η συμπεριφορα του , ειτε προς το καλυτερο ειτε προς το χειροτερο σχετικα με μια προγενεστερη φαση , ειναι ολως θεραπευτικο και απαραιτητο να μπορει το ιδιο να βλεπει και να κρινει την επηρεια της θεραπειας του και να επικοινωνει με τον θεραποντα γιατρο η ψυχολογο του , καλυτερα , ωριμοτερα και κυριως με μια φερεγγυοτητα και συνεχεια ,ουτωσωστε να μπορουν να αποτιμουνται σωστα οι χειρισμοι της θεραπειας του...
Το εχω ξαναγραψει. Αυτο που κανει την Ψυχιατρικη ατελη επιστημη , δεν ειναι η προοδος τη ιατρικης αλλα η στασιμοτητα και η παλινδρομηση της ανθρωπινης συμπεριφορας κατω απο την πιεση συναισθηματων και παρορμησεων...
Αν σημερα πχ η Λιμπελουλα προς στιγμην εχει παψει να με βριζει 
αυτο δεν ειναι τυχαιο και δεν ειναι σωστο να με εμποδισει ο αντμιν η εσυ , 
αν επανελθει αυριο σε μια αλλη φαση συμπεριφορας , ξαναρχιζοντας το βρισιδι , να μην μπορω να της υπενυθμιζω αυτη την παρουσα , *ουτωσωστε να ξαναδει οτι ειμαι με το πλευρο της και θελω το καλο της οπως και καθε αλλου που συμμετεχει σε αυτο το φορουμ.*
Συμπερασματικα , εσυ ζητας να υπαρξει παρεμβαση και στην διαδικασια της επικοινωνιας , ενω εγω ζητω , να υπαρξει παρεμβαση μονο στην διαπιστωμενη εκδηλωση επιθετικοτητας 
γιατι εμποδιζει τον διαλογο και μεταφερει την νευρικοτητα στο φορουμ εμποδιζοντας την ομαλη λειτουργια του...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Κακοποιείστε παιδιά, ασύστολα ο ένας τον άλλον! Θα τα ρυθμίσει η αυτορρύθμιση. Στη χειρότερη, θα έρθει ο Νίκος να σας σβήσει το ποστ. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.
> ...


διαφωνω κρινε !
η διαγραφη της δυνατοτητας συμμετοχης σε ενα ποστ γιατι αυτο τουλαχιστον προτεινω ,σε περιπτωση που ο χρηστης μετα τα 3 ενημερωτικα μηνυματα εξακολουθει να βγαζει επιθετικοτητα σε μελη του φορουμ , ειναι ουσιωδης στερηση μια αναγκης η οποια προυπαρχει και η οποια θετει εμμεσα τα αιτια της συμμετοχης σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης!
*η αναγκη επικοινωνιας* 
Αν αμφισβητεις την αναγκη , τοτε ισως , πραγματι η στερηση του λογου δεν θα ειχε καμμια ουσιαστικη σημασια ....
*Αν αντιθετα μαθεις να σεβεσαι τους λιγους και απλους ορους συμμετοχης , τοτε η αναγκη επικοινωνιας , ειναι η μονη λογικη αιτια, που εμαθες να το κανεις*

----------


## πανος12345

ενα τελευταιο.....
οποιος βγαζει επιθετικοτητα , ειτε βριζει , ειτε ειρωνευεται , ειτε εμποδιζει την πορεια της συμμετοχης ενος αλλου χρηστη στο διαλογο , δεν εχει σημασια ποιος ειναι , ποια ειναι η αρρωστεια του , η κοινωνικη του θεση, η το πολιτιστικο του επιπεδο ,η εστω ο δεικτης νοημοσυνης του....
αυτο που εχει σημασια για το φορουμ ειναι οτι στιγμιαια , δεν μπορει να επικοινωνησει!
δεν θελουμε ουτε να τον βασανισμουε ουτε να τον τιμωρησουμε ουτε να τον ευνουχισουμε ουτε να τον στιγματισουμε.....
ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙ....
Αρα λοιπον δεν ειναι σκουπισμα κατω απο το χαλι οπως λες η διαγραφη ενος μερους του γραφηματος του!Ειναι μια νεας μορφης προσεγγιση ενος προυπαρχοντας προβληματος 
η οποια εσταιζεται μονο σε ενα τομεα τοσο σημαντικο οσο η ιαση!
Η ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑς

----------


## πανος12345

μεταφερω απο αλλο θεμα ενα διαλογο με επιθετικοτητα και ενα μοντελο απαντησης που θεωρω ιδανικο για ολες τις περιπτωσεις ..

Originally posted by vince
Αρκετές μαλακίες έχεις πει εδώ μέσα εσύ και μερικοί/ μερικές ακόμα. Εσείς είστε οι πραγματικοί σχιζοφρενείς της κοινωνίας.

για παραδειγμα οσων εχω προτεινει στο φορουμ , το προφιλ αυτο με το πατημα ενος απλου κουμπιου θα επρεπε να δεχεται το εξης μηνυμα

\"αγαπητο μελος , μολις σε αυτο το τελευταιο σου μηνυμα , χρησιμοποιησες μια λεξη [μαλακιες ] η οποια μαλλον δεν ενδεικνυται για δημοσιο φορουμ και γιαυτο δεχεσαι αυτο το μηνυμα σαν προειδοποιηση για να την σβησεις .
Σε περιπτωση που συνεχισεις να χρημοποιεις λεξεις που εχουν προβλεφθει απο το φορουμ σαν επιθετικες στους αλλους και προσβαλουσες το δημοσιο αισθημα , θα υπαρξει μια ακομα ανακοινωση ,σε περιπτωση δε που δεν θα τις σβησεις ουτε την δευτερη φορα , θα ακολουθησει ενα τελευταιο παρομοιο μηνυμα , μετα το οποιο
καθε τι που θα γραφεις θα σβηνεται αυτοματα σε αυτο το ποστ για να καταλαβεις οτι παραβιαζεις την συλλογικη μας αποφαση για αλληλοσεβασμο \" 

να και μια λιστα με λεξεις που θα πρεπει με το γραψιμο τους , αυτοματα να προκαλουν την αποστολη των 3 παρομοιων μηνυματων πριν τοπροφιλ του ρηστη παψει να μπορει να ποσταρει εδω , στο συγκεριμενο ποστ μιλωντας παντα 

μαλάκας , μαλακία , ******α , γαμήσου, ****** , γαμώ , τσιμπούκι , κώλος, κώλου, κώλο , παπαρι, παπαρια , ******* , ξεκωλιάρης , ξεκωλιάρα.
νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι δυσκολο για τον Νικο να το κανει...

----------


## keep_walking

Σου ζητησε συγγνωμη ο vince ή δεν το διαβασες?

----------


## vince

Το διάβασε αλλά φαίνεται πως δεν κατανοεί την λέξη συγχώρεση τόσο καλά όσο άλλες λέξεις..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Σου ζητησε συγγνωμη ο vince ή δεν το διαβασες?


βεβαιως κιπ .....
σαν παραδειγμα το εφερα για να μην τα ξαναγραφω παλι...
βεβαια απο κανενα δεν θελω να ξανακουσω συγνωμη γιατι απλα δεν θεωρω οτι κανεις δεν εχει τιποτα μαζι μου!
και εσυ με στενοχωρησες με την προξενητρα , αλλα δεν σου κραταω κακια αν εκανες την δουλεια με τα κοριτσια!
Μονο στην περιπτωση φαρσας ειμαι αντιθετος γιατι προσβαλει την σκοπιμοτητα του φορουμ!
Ειδες να εχω βαλει στις κακιες λεξεις την λεξη \"παρτουζα\" ?
Αν σε διευκολυνει καλυτερα βρες μια ομαδα μελων για παρτουζες μονο!
Εγω θελω ολοι ανεξαιρετως να ειναι ευτυχεις και καθε μου ποστ εδω αυτη την σημασια εχει μονο....

----------


## RainAndWind

Και εγώ θα σου μεταφέρω άλλο ένα δείγμα δικό σου προς τον vince(θυμάσαι την ατάκα με τη μαύρη τρύπα και την κλανιά :Wink: 

Εγώ από την πλευρά μου θα έλεγα ο καθένας να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του.Αν γινόταν αυτό,χωρίς μεγαλοστομίες και φανφάρες επιδειξιομανίας προτύπων για επικοινωνία,όλα θα ήταν καλύτερα.Συν τοις άλλοις,το να παραθέτεις μαζεμένες τις βρισιές που προτείνεις να λογοκρίνονται,το κόβω λιγουλάκι σε υποκρισία.

Και κάτι άλλο,θεωρείς ότι το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας του φόρουμ είναι η έλλειψη λογοκρισίας ή η έλλειψη αυτοκριτικής;Eγώ θεωρώ πως ισχύει μάλλον το δεύτερο.

Και κάτι άλλο,για να δούμε τη λογοκρισία και από άλλη πλευρά.Η έκφραση πωπω είσαι γαμώ τα άτομα,μη λες μαλακίες! έχει έννοια θετική,ενώ το αντίστοιχο λες μαλακίες,γαμώ το σπίτι σου,έννοια αρνητική.Θα λογοκρίνονται και τα δύο υποθέτω ως κακά πρότυπα επικοινωνίας;

Eπίσης,θεωρώ πως συνήθως πρέπει να ξεκινάμε από τον εαυτό μας την κριτική,παρά από τους άλλους.Πάνο,θεωρείς ότι ο δικός σου τρόπος επικοινωνίας είναι άρτιος;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Το διάβασε αλλά φαίνεται πως δεν κατανοεί την λέξη συγχώρεση τόσο καλά όσο άλλες λέξεις..


υποθετωντας οτι δεν προλαβες ισως να διαβασεις την απαντηση που εχω δωσει στον κιπ , θα σου πω οτι αν αναγνωρισω την συγνωμη που μου ζητας , εμμεσα θα δωσω στο φορουμ την λανθασμενη εντυπωση οτι εχεις κατι προσωπικο μαζι μου που δεν ειναι αληθεια !
Την συγνωμη ισως θα πρεπει αοριστα να την δωσουν ολοι οσοι εχουν βλαψει αθελα τους το φορουμ αλλα οχι τα ανωνυμα προφιλ του προσωπικα γιατι δεν εχει νοημα να βριζεις καποιον που δεν τον γνωριζεις επειδη απλα διαφωνεις μαζι του!

----------


## vince

Ωραία αρχισε να εφαρμόζεις τις δικές σου συμβουλές καταρχάς στον εαυτό σου και θα σε πιστέψω.. αν με νοείς δλδ.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Και εγώ θα σου μεταφέρω άλλο ένα δείγμα δικό σου προς τον vince(θυμάσαι την ατάκα με τη μαύρη τρύπα και την κλανιά
> *σωστο*
> μονο που *αμυνθηκα σε μια δεδομενη επιθεση* _ακριβως γιατι λειπει ενας αυτοματος μηχανισμος ο οποιος θα ελεγχει λεκτικα την ποιοτητα της επικοινωνιας του φορουμ_
> 
> Εγώ από την πλευρά μου θα έλεγα ο καθένας να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του.Αν γινόταν αυτό,χωρίς μεγαλοστομίες και φανφάρες επιδειξιομανίας προτύπων για επικοινωνία,όλα θα ήταν καλύτερα.Συν τοις άλλοις,το να παραθέτεις μαζεμένες τις βρισιές που προτείνεις να λογοκρίνονται,το κόβω λιγουλάκι σε υποκρισία.
> *δεν μπορω να σου στερησω το δικαιωμα να αμφιβαλεις για τα κινητρα μου γιατι εξαλλου δεν γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα για να μπορω να σου αποδειξω το αντιθετο Αρκεισαι στα γραφομενα μου και εγω στα δικα σας .... Αυτο σημαινει οτι καθε παρεμβατικη ρποσπαθεια εκει θα περεπει να περιοριστει* 
> *το να με κατηγορεις για επιδειξιομανια πχ , ειναι σαν να θες να ριξεις λαδι στην φωτια αντι να δικαιολογησεις τον βινς που ζηταει επιμονα συγνωμη Νομιζεις οτι τον υπαερσπιζεσαι σωστα ετσι?*
> Και κάτι άλλο,θεωρείς ότι το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας του φόρουμ είναι η έλλειψη λογοκρισίας ή η έλλειψη αυτοκριτικής;Eγώ θεωρώ πως ισχύει μάλλον το δεύτερο.
> ...


*οχι και γιαυτο τον αναλυω καθημερινα και τον διορθωνω , ουτωσωστε να μπορω να επικοινωνω στον ιδιο βαθμο 
με ολους ανεξαρτητα του βαθμου συγκλισης του πολιτιστικου μας επιπεδου η του επιπεδου γνωσεων*

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Ωραία αρχισε να εφαρμόζεις τις δικές σου συμβουλές καταρχάς στον εαυτό σου και θα σε πιστέψω.. αν με νοείς δλδ.


μα το κανω παντα βινς ! 
απλα εσυ ασχολησαι και με αλλα πραγματα εκτος απο το τι κανω εγω ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Helena,
> τωρα θα μπλεξουμε την τεχνολογια στις λεξεις?
> εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλουν οι λεξεις οσο οι συμπεριφορες.
> 
> Και πες μου εσυ ποιο προγραμμα ειναι αυτο που θα απαγορευε την δημοσιευση του γνωστου θρεντ?
> ........................................
> 
> Αυτο που προσπαθω να πω,
> ...


Krino, μετά τα όσα έγραψε ο πάνος σήμερα εδώ, πιστεύω πως αυτό το ποστ σου προς την ελενα, αποτελει μια καλή απάντηση και προς τον πάνο. 
Τι εννοώ:
πάνο, αραδιάζεις μια σειρά από λέξεις (βρισιές) για να εισπράτουν το τυποποιημένο μύνημα που λες (ή όπως σατυρικά αποκάλεσε ο΄σάββας -ηλεκτρονική μούντζα) 
Υπάρχουν τόσες συμπεριφορές που δεν είναι απλά μια βρισιά που μπορεί να την προβλέψει ο διαδικτυακός νομοθέτης.. ....
Για να γίνω αντιληπτή, θα ανεβάσω αμέσως μετά ένα ποστ σε ένα θρεντ που είδα το πρωί,αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να σχολιάσω, γιατί έπρεπε να πάω στη δουλειά μου.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Helena,
> τωρα θα μπλεξουμε την τεχνολογια στις λεξεις?
> εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλουν οι λεξεις οσο οι συμπεριφορες.
> ...


καλη μου φυση καλημερα ,
παιζουν εδω δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα και γιαυτο καμμια φορα χανομαστε στις λεπτομερεις ενω χανουμε την ουσια ...
Αυτο που φερεται να ψαχνεις εσυ και ο κρινος εν προκειμενου 
ειναι μια *ηθικης μορφης επικοινωνια.*
Μια διαλεκτικη απαλαγμενη απο ολα οσα καθιστουν τον ανθρωπο ευαλωτο , ατελη , αρρωστο και ισως απλα απολιτιστο η θρασυ...
εγω αντιθετα , ασχολουμαι μονο με την βελτιωση της επικοινωνιας χωρις κανενα απολυτως προσδιορισμο η περιορισμο της απο οποιαδηποτε ηθικα στερεοτυπα ...
Ποια ειναι η θεμελιωδης διαφορα αναμεσα στις αποψεις μας ?
Εσεις εμμεσα , εστω και συνειδητα θελετε να φτιαξετε τον κοσμο , ενω εγω απλα θελω μεσω του διαικτυου , να βελτιωσω την επικοινωνιακη του δυνατοτητα και μονο.
Η δικη σας κριτικη εστιαζεται στο περιεχομενο του διαλογου.
Η δικη μου , μονο στα σημεια που η ανθρωπινη φυση πεφτει θυμα του εαυτου της , αφηνοντας την επιθετικοτητα να σταματαει τον διαλογο.
Θεωρω οτι το αιτημα σας ειναι και θα παραμεινει ουσιαστικα αναπαντητο γιατι δεν υπαρχει η τεχνικη [πρακτικη ] δυνατοτητα ενα ανοιχτο φορουμ διαδικτυου να μπορει ταυτοχρονα να ειναι ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και ηθικης απαξιωσης ! 
Γιατι εμμεσα αυτο ζητατε ....
Θελετε να προσδωσετε στο εγχειρημα ηθικες διστασεις .
Μπαινετε στην διαδικασια να δειτε αν ο Α η ο Β ειρωνευεται τον συνομιλητη του , η βριζει , η υποτιμα και μειωνει τους αλλους 
γιατι κατα βαθος αυτο πιστευεται οτι ειναι ενδεδειγμενο και σωστο τοσο για τον ιδιο οσο και για το φορουμ που τον φιλοξενει.
Εγω απο την μερια μου , θεωρω θεραπευτικο ακομα και την υβρη , τον χαλευσμο , την ειρωνια , οχι στην ηθικη διασταση του συνομιλητη μου , αλλα στην καθρα πρακτικη του αναγκη να βρει μεσω της επικοινωνιας ψψυχολογικη συμπαρασταση στο προβλημα του
Γιαυτο και ανεχτηκα μεχρι σημερα εν καταιγισμο επιθετικοτητας και αισθανομαι πργαμτικα υπερηφανος που ο χρονος απεδειξε σε καποιους οτι δεν ειμαι εδω ουτε για να καλω τον ξερολα ουτε για να επιδειξω τις ικανοτητες μου στους αλλους , ουτε για ναμαζευω πελατεια , αλλα απλα για να αναδειξουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ , ΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΥΡΙΑΝΗ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΟΣΩΝ ΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ , ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ 
ΜΕΣΩ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ...
ΤΟ ΧΑΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗς ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗΣ, *ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ /ΠΥΚΝΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΡΟΧΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ* ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ , ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ Η ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΤΟΥΣ .*
Απλα η αναγκη καλης συνεχειας του μοναδικου ισως αυτου εγχειρηματος , περνει μεσα απο την αναγκη να υπαρχει συστημα *μπονους /μαλους* για να δινει *κινητρα συμμετοχης σε ολους* και αντιστοιχα να *θεραπευει συμπεριφορες που αποκλινουν απο τις λιτες και σαφεις οδηγιες χρησεις του .*

----------


## nature

Καλή είναι και η επικοινωνία, 
αλλά πράγματι για μένα είναι
ακόμα καλύτερη αν κινείται και σε πλαίσια στοιχειώδους ηθικής. 
Ας μη κουράζουμε άλλο το αναγνωστικό κοινό όμως πάνο γιατί το θρεντ θα γίνει δύσπεπτο. 
Λίγα λίγα και καλά.

----------


## krino

εχω απηυδήσει με οσα συμβαινουν τις τελευταιες μερες.
Νιωθω αρκετα κουρασμενος,
και δεν θα ηθελα να συζητησω τιποτα αλλο για αυτα πια.


Οσο για την λειτουργια και τους στοχους της κοινοτητας.....
Ας κανουν οτι θελουν, οποιοι θελουν.
Ας το αφησουν ετσι, ας το γκρεμισουν κιολας.
Αρκετες σελιδες εγραψα, ασε που νιωθω οτι τσαμπα εγραφα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Καλή είναι και η επικοινωνία, 
> αλλά πράγματι για μένα είναι
> ακόμα καλύτερη αν κινείται και σε πλαίσια στοιχειώδους ηθικής. 
> Ας μη κουράζουμε άλλο το αναγνωστικό κοινό όμως πάνο γιατί το θρεντ θα γίνει δύσπεπτο. 
> Λίγα λίγα και καλά.


συμφωνω απολυτα και θα προσθετα να υπαρξουν λυσεις που να ικανοποιουν οσο τον δυνατον τους περισσοτερους ....
Γιατι η δυναμη καθε φορουμ ειναι αποτελεσμα της συμμετοχης του κοινου σε αυτο

----------


## nature

Ποιος θα προστατέψει αυτούς που έχουν νοητική υστέρηση από το χλευασμό?
Στο θρεντ the boy who cried wolf?
Ο Νίκος? η Σοφία? η Μαρίνα? Ο κρίνο? η Γιώτα? εγώ? ο Βίνς?
??????????????????????

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εχω απηυδήσει με οσα συμβαινουν τις τελευταιες μερες.
> Νιωθω αρκετα κουρασμενος,
> και δεν θα ηθελα να συζητησω τιποτα αλλο για αυτα πια.
> 
> 
> Οσο για την λειτουργια και τους στοχους της κοινοτητας.....
> Ας κανουν οτι θελουν, οποιοι θελουν.
> Ας το αφησουν ετσι, ας το γκρεμισουν κιολας.
> Αρκετες σελιδες εγραψα, ασε που νιωθω οτι τσαμπα εγραφα.


ξεκουρασου λοιπον και μην ξεχνας οτι ανοιξες μια αλλη προοπτικη με την εξοδο απο την εικονικη πραγματικοτητα που νομιζω ειναι μια απο τις λυσεις /στοχους σε πολλα θεματα που σημερα φαινεται να βασανιζουν καποιους ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ποιος θα προστατέψει αυτούς που έχουν νοητική υστέρηση από το χλευασμό?
> Στο θρεντ the boy who cried wolf?
> Ο Νίκος? η Σοφία? η Μαρίνα? Ο κρίνο? η Γιώτα? εγώ? ο Βίνς?
> ??????????????????????


ειναι ευκολο φυση να βαλεις το λινκ για να μπω να το διαβασω?

----------


## krino

μπα δεν εχει νοημα......
μολις τωρα εκλεισε ενας κυκλος τσακωμων,
να ανοιξουμε αλλο?


οποιος θελει να το κανει,
εμπρος πεδιον δοξης λαμπρον!

----------


## nature

Ρε συ πάνο τι λινκ να βάλω..... 
Στα σημερινά θέματα είναι, παίζει στα σχετικά πάνω. 
Λέγεται THE BOY WHO CRIED WOLF και το άνοιξε χτες η Remedy. 
Από σήμερα το πρωί που είδα το χλευστικό διάλογο για τη νοητική υστέρηση με έχει πιάσει ένας κόμπος στο στήθος.

----------


## Helena

ενταξει βρε κρινο μην υφαρπαζεσαι.μια ιδεα ηταν για μια πρωτη αντιμετωπιση σε πιο ηπιας μορφης αντιπαραθεση.θα μπορουσε η διαχειριση αν ηταν πιο &lt;σφιχτη&gt; -να διαγραφει λογαριασμο και θεματα.και οχι απλα να τα &lt;κλειδωνει&gt;.νομιζω στο τελος ειναι θεμα επιλογης.θελουμε ενα πιο χαλαρο διαχειριστη με κινδυνο να εχουμε παρεκτροπες αλλα να ειμαστε αυθεντικοι και αυθορμητοι απο τη μια η πιο αυστηρη διαχειριση που θα εχει ενα επιπεδο κοσμιοτητας μεν αλλα θα περιοριζει την εκφραση του καθενος?

----------


## krino

Ενταξει πες οτι με εξουθενωσε ολη αυτη η ιστορια.....
Τωρα τι να σου πω,
εγω εχω μαθει να αυτοσυγκρατουμαι, οι αλλοι δεν γνωριζω.
Αν εγραφα οτι σκεφτομουν και το αμολαγα, θα με ειχαν παρει με τα σκερπανια....


Τωρα το τι θελουμε,
δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα.
Ασε να δουμε αν θα γινει κατι διαφορετικο απο οτι γνωριζουμε και 
εδω ειμαστε να τα ξανασυζητησουμε.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ποιος θα προστατέψει αυτούς που έχουν νοητική υστέρηση από το χλευασμό?
> Στο θρεντ the boy who cried wolf?
> Ο Νίκος? η Σοφία? η Μαρίνα? Ο κρίνο? η Γιώτα? εγώ? ο Βίνς?
> ??????????????????????


Ξέχασα, υπάρχει και η αυτορρύθμιση!....
Ναι. Αυτή θα έρθει με το μαγικό της ραβδάκι. 

Συγνώμη, αλλά είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη.
Και ας μην έχω νοητική υστέρηση...... Ξέρω όμως ότι κάποιοι συνάνθρωποι έχουν. Και δεν αντέχω αυτό που διάβασα εδώ. Σήμερα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ποιος θα προστατέψει αυτούς που έχουν νοητική υστέρηση από το χλευασμό?
> Στο θρεντ the boy who cried wolf?
> Ο Νίκος? η Σοφία? η Μαρίνα? Ο κρίνο? η Γιώτα? εγώ? ο Βίνς?
> ...


φυση ....το χαρισμα σου ειναι να μπορεις να ξερεις ισως καλυτερα απο πολλους εδω , το ποσο χρησιμο ειναι μαθαινεις να συμβιβαζεσαι με την μετριοτητα ....
γιατι αν ολα ηταν τελεια θα ειμαστε πραγματι στον παραδεισο ακομα ....
δεν ειμαστε ομως ουτε υπηρξε ποτε παραδεισος η κολαση!
Ολα βγηκαν απο το μυαλο μας στην προσπαθεια να προσεγγισουμε λυσεις στις αναγκες μας με ενα τροπο που να μην μενουν απεξω οι πιο αδυνατοι και οχι να μην βαριουνται οι πιο ικανοι και αξιοι....
γιατι παντα ισως υπηρχαν , υπαρχουν και θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν αντιθεσεις και διαφοροποιησεις ...
εγω πιστευω πολυ στην ατομικη εξελιξη , οταν η συλλογικη το επιτρεπει , αφήνοντας κατα μερος τα μικρα και ασημαντα ...

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα Νίκο.
Θα το εκτιμούσα αν απαντούσες σύντομα στους προβληματισμούς που εκθέσαμε εδώ πέρα τα διάφορα μέλη.
Σου εξέφρασα πιο πάνω οτι ενοχλούμαι απο την \"απουσία\" διαχειριστικής παρέμβασης ( όπως και άλλα μέλη εξέφρασαν με άλλους τρόπους) και το γεγονός οτι έχω αποπειραθεί να επικοινωνήσω εγκαίρως μαζί σου για ορισμένο θέμα και δεν μπόρεσα. 
Με λύπη μου βλέπω οτι αυτή η απουσία συνεχίζεται, σε δύσκολες μέρες, όπου έχει μάλιστα ανοίξει ένα θέμα με σαφώς υποτιμητικό περιεχόμενο για τους γράψαντες και ενδεχόμενα κακοποιητικό για άλλους ( νομίζω καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι σε τι αναφέρομαι).
Θα ήθελα Νίκο μια πιο επικαιρη δική σου παρουσία.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> Με λύπη μου βλέπω οτι αυτή η απουσία συνεχίζεται, σε δύσκολες μέρες,



Δυστυχως οι διαχειριστες εχουν ευθυνη για ολα οσα συμβαινουν χωρις σταματημο.
Υπαρχει ετσι η υποθεση εργασιας,
οτι μπορει ελευθερα ο καθενας να μετατρεπει το φορουμ απο αυτο που ηταν σε κατι αλλο.

Για να ειμαι δικαιος,
πρεπει να λεω την γνωμη μου ακομα αν δεν θα ηθελα να ειναι ετσι.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κρινε 
η σιωπη ειναι μια μορφη διευθετησης μια ςεντονης συνασθηματικη φορτισης που εειε σκοπιμως καλλιεργηθει εδω απο τοτε που εκανες το βημα στην τριπολη!
αυτοι που φοβουνται το ιντερνετ , προσπαθουν να φιμωσουν αυτο το πρωτοποριακο εργαλειο , ριχνοντας λαδι στην φωτια 
ο νικος καλα κανει που απειει μεχρι να κατασταλαξουν τα πνευματα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> απο τοτε που εκανες το βημα στην τριπολη!
> αυτοι που φοβουνται το ιντερνετ , προσπαθουν να φιμωσουν αυτο το πρωτοποριακο εργαλειο , ριχνοντας λαδι στην φωτια 
> ο νικος καλα κανει που απειει μεχρι να κατασταλαξουν τα πνευματα



θα προτιμουσα να ειχαμε μεινει απο βενζινα,
να εμενα με τον καημο οτι δεν πηγα..... παρα αυτο εδω.

Οσο για το κατασταλαγμα....
χεχε.... ε αντε τι θα γινει θα κατασταλαξει η θα βγαλουμε ετσι το χειμωνα?

----------


## gus1973

Επιτέλους ας επέμβει κάποιος από τους διαχειριστές.
Είναι λυπηρή η κατάσταση εκεί έξω  :Frown:  

Η αυτορύθμιση δεν πρόκειται να επέλθει. Η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει από μια ομάδα ατόμων που συνεχίζουν να το \"γλεντάνε\". Ας ορισθεί ένα σύστημα κανόνων με κάποιο αριθμό προειδοποιήσεων και στη συνέχεια οριστική διαγραφή... δεν ξέρω... τουλάχιστον για αρχή ας φροντίσουμε να σβηστούν κάποια από τα μηνύματα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


να προτεινω κατι αμεσα ?
ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ 
ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ
.................................................. ...................
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΑ !

----------


## krino

αντε ρε πανε,
να το κανουμε και αυτο....
 :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εγώ είμαι μέσα πάνο...

----------


## deleted-member141015

Αγαπητέ Νίκο,

Πράγματι η κατάσταση είναι απογοητευτική. Όντως καταλαμβάνουν πλέον πολύ χώρο και εμφανίζονται με ολοένα αυξανόμενη συχνότητα προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις και άσχετα θέματα. Επιπλέον, αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει έστω ένας όρος χρήσης, κανόνας, παραίνεση που να έχει τηρηθεί. Ή μάλλον, ναι, υπάρχει μόνο ένα πράγμα που συστηματικά αποδοκιμάζεται, η χρήση greeklish. Κατά τ’ άλλα, οι κάθε είδους ακατάλληλες προτροπές, αλλά και απόλυτες θέσεις σχετικά με την αιτιολογία, την τρέχουσα κατάσταση-διάγνωση και πρόγνωση των γραφόντων πάνε σύννεφο, το ίδιο οι βρισιές και οι χαρακτηρισμοί, γίνονται αλλαγές στα προφίλ και διπλοεγγραφές, υπάρχει ακόμα και διαφήμιση, ανακοινώνονται προσωπικά δεδομένα από συναντήσεις, msn, u2u και οι απείρου κάλλους διάλογοι συνεχίζουν να γεμίζουν τις σελίδες. 

Παλιότερα θυμάμαι πως υπήρχαν κάποιες παρεμβάσεις, όχι πάντοτε, αλλά έμοιαζαν (εκ του αποτελέσματος) επαρκείς για να διατηρηθεί ή να επανέλθει η ηρεμία και το φόρουμ στους αρχικούς του στόχους. Τώρα, θα συμφωνήσω με κάποια άλλα μέλη που έγραψαν ότι υπάρχει παντελής απουσία διαχειριστικής παρέμβασης (πάντοτε σε συνάρτηση με το μέγεθος της απαιτούμενης παρέμβασης λόγω απαράδεκτων μηνυμάτων που ποστάρονται). 

Θα ήθελα να βλέπω άμεσες, ή έστω μετά από σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα παρεμβάσεις που να βρίσκονται (τουλάχιστον) σε συμφωνία με τους όρους χρήσης και τη γενικότερη φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ. Για να πετύχει η περίφημη αυτορύθμιση χρειάζεται και κάποια καθοδήγηση-οριοθέτηση. Η οποία ναι, μπορεί να είναι ολοένα και μικρότερη αν αναφερόμαστε σε ένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει, αλλά όχι σε ένα φόρουμ που μεγαλώνει ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχει λίγα μόνο σταθερά μέλη. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν μεγάλα διαστήματα όπου η παρέμβαση από την πλευρά των διαχειριστών να είναι περιττή, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί ποτέ να σταματήσει η παρακολούθηση και η εγρήγορση.

Ζητάς τη συνδρομή όλων. Η συνδρομή όμως αυτή δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει με τη συνεχή απουσία των διαχειριστών. Αυτό που γράφεις για τη συχνή επικοινωνία με τη Σέλια είναι λίγο σαν να λέω στους φίλους μου ‘εγώ σας σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, μην ανησυχείτε που δεν παίρνω ποτέ τηλέφωνο και έχω να σας δω 10 χρόνια, ούτε εμφανίστηκα όταν με αναζητήσατε’… και να περιμένω βέβαια πως όλοι είναι σε θέση να καταλάβουν το ενδιαφέρον μου και όχι μόνο να συνεχίζουν να με θεωρούν φίλη, αλλά να δείχνουν έμπρακτα το ενδιαφέρον τους για εμένα. Όσο για την ελπίδα να φροντίσουν το χώρο τα ίδια τα μέλη, ιδίως τα παλιότερα, μου φαίνεται λίγο ανεδαφικό, χωρίς να υπάρχουν ξεκάθαροι ρόλοι, δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. Δεν αμφισβητώ βέβαια τη σημασία της προσωπικής προσπάθειας και της ευθύνης του κάθε μέλους.

Ως προς τη διαχείριση όμως, η δική μου αίσθηση είναι πως η απουσία παρέμβασης δεν οφείλεται μόνο σε κάποια προσωπική κοσμοθεωρία ή σε μια γενικότερη στάση – άποψη περί διαχείρισης, αλλά και (αν όχι κυρίως) στην έλλειψη χρόνου. Εξάλλου λες πως θα ευχόσουν η κοινότητα κάποια μέρα να χρειάζεται ακόμα λιγότερο από τον ήδη λιγοστό χρόνο που διαθέτεις. Νομίζω όμως ότι η διαθεσιμότητα χρόνου είναι αναγκαία προϋπόθεση. Είναι κατανοητό και καθόλου κατακριτέο, ότι δεν μπορείς να ασχολείσαι συστηματικά με το φόρουμ. Χρειάζεται όμως η παρουσία κάποιου που να μπορεί. Το πώς ακριβώς θα μπορούσε αυτό να γίνει, δεν μου είναι ξεκάθαρο καθώς δεν γνωρίζω όλες τις παραμέτρους λειτουργίας αυτής της προσπάθειας.

Αυτά από εμένα, φυσικά ελπίζω να υπάρξει συνέχεια και να είναι καλύτερη.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Αγαπητέ Νίκο,
> 
> Πράγματι η κατάσταση είναι απογοητευτική. Όντως καταλαμβάνουν πλέον πολύ χώρο και εμφανίζονται με ολοένα αυξανόμενη συχνότητα προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις και άσχετα θέματα. Επιπλέον, αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει έστω ένας όρος χρήσης, κανόνας, παραίνεση που να έχει τηρηθεί. Ή μάλλον, ναι, υπάρχει μόνο ένα πράγμα που συστηματικά αποδοκιμάζεται, η χρήση greeklish. Κατά τ’ άλλα, οι κάθε είδους ακατάλληλες προτροπές, αλλά και απόλυτες θέσεις σχετικά με την αιτιολογία, την τρέχουσα κατάσταση-διάγνωση και πρόγνωση των γραφόντων πάνε σύννεφο, το ίδιο οι βρισιές και οι χαρακτηρισμοί, γίνονται αλλαγές στα προφίλ και διπλοεγγραφές, υπάρχει ακόμα και διαφήμιση, ανακοινώνονται προσωπικά δεδομένα από συναντήσεις, msn, u2u και οι απείρου κάλλους διάλογοι συνεχίζουν να γεμίζουν τις σελίδες. 
> 
> Παλιότερα θυμάμαι πως υπήρχαν κάποιες παρεμβάσεις, όχι πάντοτε, αλλά έμοιαζαν (εκ του αποτελέσματος) επαρκείς για να διατηρηθεί ή να επανέλθει η ηρεμία και το φόρουμ στους αρχικούς του στόχους. Τώρα, θα συμφωνήσω με κάποια άλλα μέλη που έγραψαν ότι υπάρχει παντελής απουσία διαχειριστικής παρέμβασης (πάντοτε σε συνάρτηση με το μέγεθος της απαιτούμενης παρέμβασης λόγω απαράδεκτων μηνυμάτων που ποστάρονται). 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να βλέπω άμεσες, ή έστω μετά από σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα παρεμβάσεις που να βρίσκονται (τουλάχιστον) σε συμφωνία με τους όρους χρήσης και τη γενικότερη φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ. Για να πετύχει η περίφημη αυτορύθμιση χρειάζεται και κάποια καθοδήγηση-οριοθέτηση. Η οποία ναι, μπορεί να είναι ολοένα και μικρότερη αν αναφερόμαστε σε ένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει, αλλά όχι σε ένα φόρουμ που μεγαλώνει ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχει λίγα μόνο σταθερά μέλη. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν μεγάλα διαστήματα όπου η παρέμβαση από την πλευρά των διαχειριστών να είναι περιττή, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί ποτέ να σταματήσει η παρακολούθηση και η εγρήγορση.
> 
> ...


Η μαρίνα θίγει ένα σωρό σημαντικά θέματα τα οποία πρέπει να τα δούμε με σοβαρότητα.

1. Άσχετα θέματα. Ένα σωρό από αυτά. Μειώνουν την αισθητική του φορουμ, και ενώ τουλάχιστον θα μπορούσαν οι θεματοθέτες να συνδυάσουν το οποιοδήποτε άσχετο θέμα με το ύφος του φορουμ, αυτό που επικρατεί είναι να λέει ο καθένας ότι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι.

2.Προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις. Δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνούμε όλοι με όλους ή με όλους συνεχώς αλλά μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε να καλλιεργήσουμε ένα κλίμα που θα αντικαθιστά τις άσκοπες συζητήσεις με παραδείγματα καλής συμπεριφοράς. Νομίζω πως ο κάθε χρήστης έχει μέσα του ένα ψυχικό κομμάτι που μπορεί να συμπεριφερθεί με καλοσύνη και ευθύτητα. Όμως όπως έχει πει και ο Όντεν \"εγώ κι ο κόσμος ξέρουμε αυτό που τα μικρά παιδιά μαθαίνουν, αυτοί που έπαθαν κακό, κακό θα ανταποδώσουν\".

3.Παραβίαση κανόνων/ κακόβουλες συμπεριφορές. Εδώ νομίζω πως έχουμε να κάνουμε και με φαινόμενα που δεν αφορουν μόνο την παρούσα κοινότητα αλλά το διαδίκτυο ως επι το πλείστον. Μερικές φορές θα έλεγα χρειάζεται να νιώθουν όλοι ασφαλής ωστε να κυριαρχεί η ευθύτητα αλλά και ταρακούνημα ωστε η άνεση έκφρασης να μην μεγαλοποιεί δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αντε ρε πανε,
> να το κανουμε και αυτο....


εχω την εντυπωση οτι τελικα δεν θα χρειαστει καν!
το φορουμ ηρεμησε γιατι απλα εκφορτιστηκε ενα υλικο το οποιο επρεπε να βγει απο την ψυχη ανθρωπων που ειναι βασανισμενοι απο την ζωη και μοιραια η αντιδραση τους ειναι ισως πιο φορτισμενη απο αλλους που μπορουν να σφυριζουν αδιαφορα...
*Σας αγαπαω ολους το ιδιο! 
Αυτο ας ειναι το μονο συναισθημα που δεν θα πρεπει 
να βγαινει ποτε απο την ψυχη μας ....*

----------


## keep_walking

Το φορουμ χρειαζοταν ενα chat...για να μη γινονται chat ολα τα νηματα και να επικοινωνει ο κοσμος...για να δουμε πως θα παει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Το φορουμ χρειαζοταν ενα chat...για να μη γινονται chat ολα τα νηματα και να επικοινωνει ο κοσμος...για να δουμε πως θα παει.


διαφωνω κιπ!
το τσατ ειναι προσωπικη επικοινωνια και οχι συλλογικη....
βεβαια αν επικοινωνεις με ανθρωπους που γνωριζεις καλα και ξερεις οτι θελουν το καλο σου , οπως πχ ο κρινος και τα κοριτσια που ηρθαν να σε δουνε στην τριπολη , καντο αφοβα .
ομως με αγνωστους , ισως να εβαζε πολλους ανθρωπους σε περιπετειες εδω μεσα !οχι τοσο εσενα γιατι εισαι πολυ εγκεφαλικος και εχεις παραπανω απο οτι χρειαζεται ελεγχο στην συνασθηματικη σου αντιδραση , αλλα σε αλλους πιο ευασιθητους ισως να εκανε πολυ κακο και εμεις οι υπολοιποι δεν θα μπορουσαμε να παρεμβουμε ...

----------


## πανος12345

χθες ειδα οτι εβαλες ενα λινκ για τσατ του εμπνευστη! 
εκει το σκεφτηκες ?

----------


## keep_walking

Ρε Πανο εισαι σοβαρος?
Το chat ειναι chat.
Δηλαδη οταν επικοινωνεις με τον εξω κοσμο που μπορει να σου ριξει και καμμια μπουνια τι ειναι?
Δεν ειναι επιφοβο?
Σιγα μην μπουμε και σε γυαλα.

----------


## krino

δεν γνωριζω τι εκφορτιστηκε,
αλλα ακομα και ετσι, αυτο θα ειναι εντελως προσωρινο.


Η μαρινα επισημαινει - θιγει αρκετα σοβαρα ζητηματα.
Καλως η οχι, το να πω εγω η εσυ οτι αυτο ειναι λαθος δεν λεει τιποτα.
Πχ ειναι σαφες οτι αν μπει καποιος για πρωτη φορα και δει θεμα με πρωκτικο σεξ,
η εντυπωση μου ειναι οτι θα την κανει με ελαφρα πηδηματακια.
Δεν ξερω αν πει κανεις οτι ειναι πουριτανισμος αυτος, ισως ειναι.
Εκεινο ομως που γνωριζω ειναι οι αντιδρασεις.
Στην ιδια κλιμακα, εντασσονται τα ηλιθια και κομπλεξικα παρτουζοθρεντς και οτι αυτα πραγματευονται.


Συνολικα λοιπον εγω εναντιωθηκα σε τετοιες λογικες.
Αλλα οπως εγραψα και αλλου, η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι η γνωμη ενος απλου χρηστη οπως εσυ.
Ετσι αυτοι που ανοιγουν τετοια ποστ, απαντανε - δικαιως ισως - και ποιος εισαι εσυ που θα μας πεις τι ειναι σωστο και τι οχι?
Και εχουν δικαιο ξερεις....



Οταν λοιπον ολα αυτα παραμενουν επι μακρον αιωρουμενα ερωτηματα συσσωρευουν ολη αυτη την αρνητικη εικονα που υπαρχει.




Ο ΝικοςΔ. εχει μια αντιληψη οτι το προβλημα ειναι να μην υπαρχουν εντασεις.
Αυτη ειναι η μιση αληθεια ομως, οχι ομως οτι ειναι ψεμματα.
Η αλλη μιση ειναι περα απο το αν εδω μεσα υπαρχει μια λουλουδιασμενη ατμοσφαιρα,
ποιο ειναι το ευρος των συζητησεων που υπαρχουν.
Παραδειγμα τελευταιων εντασεων ηταν το θεμα περι του δηθεν αλκοολισμου που ανοιξε η μστρουφ κατοπιν συνεννοησης με τους αλλους δυο.
Ας υποθεσουμε οτι δεν υπηρχε καμια ενταση και το θεμα εμενε στον οποιο χαβαλε πιστευαν οι χρηστες.
Υπαρχει ερωτημα αν τετοια σκεπτικα χωρανε σε αυτη την κοινοτητα η οχι?
Η απαντηση ειναι οτι μαλλον οχι, μιας και κλειδωθηκε.
Ναι αλλα αυτο σαφεστατα δεν λυνει το προβλημα.
Γιατι η ουσια και η λυση του προβληματος ειναι να κλειδωθουν οι τακτικες και οχι τα θρεντ μονο.


Η επιθετικοτητα μου και η σταση μου συνολικα ειναι απεναντι σε τετοιες τακτικες και θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι κατανοητη.
Σαφως και σταθμιζω το ποιος ειναι πισω απο το καθετι.
Αναγνωριζω οτι η πανικ. βαζει θεματα ειτε στιγμες μεγαλης εντασης και αφελειας (μερικες φορες σε βαθμο ηλιθιοτητας) ειτε γιατι εχει στρεσσαριστει.
Αναγνωριζω επισης τον σταρχιδισμο των τριων να κανουν την πλακα τους αδιαφορωντας τι σημαινει αυτο. Πιο χειροτερο δε ειναι οτι προσπαθησαν να δειξουν μειωμενη αντιληψη, λεγωντας οτι ειχαν μεθυσει..... τωρα πως μεθαει καποιος που περνει καθε μερα, σταθερα για χρονια αντιψυχωτικα χαπια ειναι αποτελεσμα της δικη μας μειωμενης αντιληψης και οχι κατι αλλο.



Ομως περα απο τις οποιεσδηποτε σταθμισεις, μια κοινοτητα ειναι υποχρεωμενη να στεκεται ισοτιμα σε τετοιες τακτικες:
Πρεπει να τους ειχε κανει ηδη γνωστο οτι εχουν υποχρεωση να προφυλαξουν την κοινοτητα απο τετοια σκεπτικα. Ειμαι δε σιγουρος οτι ο καθενας μπορει να παρεκτραπει λιγο, αλλωστε δεν ειμαστε ρομποτ.... ομως επισης ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο χρηστης που ειναι καλοτροπος, ασχετως αν επραξε σε μια στιγμη λαθος, με ενα μικρο σκουντημα θα ταρακουνηθει αρκετα χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα.
Αντιθετα ο χρηστης που εχει στο πετσι του μια τετοια τακτικη, χρειαζεται βιαια ταρακουνηματα και αυτα αν τον συνεφερουν. Ο τελευταιος χρηστης, μονο ζημια μπορει να επιφερει στη κοινοτητα γιατι στην καλυτερη περιπτωση χρειαζεται συνεχόμενη επιτηρηση οταν και οποτε θεωρησει οτι η κατασταση και η συγκυρια ειναι τετοια που ειναι ωφελιμη για αυτον, να εκφρασει οτι τον περιοριζε μεχρι πρότινος.
Επισης δε, καθε σκεψης αυτορυθμισης οπως εχω διαβασει κατα καιρους καθιστατε ανήμπορη να λειτουργησει εκ των πραγματων.






Σε ολα αυτα,
να ειμαστε ξεκαθαροι οτι χρειαζεται πλεον ενας φρεσκος αερας φιλοσοφιας στην εδω κοινοτητα.
Οι διαχειριστες ειναι αναγκασμενοι να την εμπνευσουν και να την κανουν γνωστοι και ειναι επισης αναγκασμενοι να την εποπτευουν για να δουν κατα ποσο τηρουνται.
Σε αυτο το επιπεδο, αρκετα κομματια (αν οχι ολα) της μαρινας με βρισκουν συμφωνο γιατι και εγω νιωθω οτι το φορουμ ειναι παρατημενο και αφημενο στη μοιρα του, οποια και ειναι αυτη.
Το λεω εν πλήρη συνειδηση οτι κανενας κρινος δεν εχει δουλεια να πλακωνεται με χρηστες και να τους ρωταει γιατι και πως ανοιξαν ενα θρεντ.
Δεν υπαρχει καμια τετοια αρμοδιοτητα η ρολος.
Θα πρεπει ομως να γνωριζουμε, οτι κατι τετοιο κρινεται αναγκαιο, οταν η αυτορυθμιση δεν λειτουργει και υπαρχει κενο. Το κενο αυτο αναγκαστικα απο καπου πρεπει να καλυφθει.





Κλεινω με ευχες ετσι ωστε καποια στιγμη συντομα να σταματησουν να υπαρχουν ολες αυτες οι κακες στιγμες και η κοινοτητα να επιστρεψει στις παλιες καλες εποχες.

----------


## πανος12345

εγω παλι επιδη δεν πιστευω στις ευχες , κραταω ολα αυτα σαν πολυτιμα στοιχεια για την διαχειρηση και τα προσυπογραφω . 
ο κινδυνος κρινε ειναι να παψει να λειτουργει ο αυθορμιτισμος που αποτελει απαραιτητο συστατικο της προβολης που ειναι απριορι ο θεραπευτικος σκοπος αυτου του φορουμ υποστηριξης . ο κιπ μιλησε για ΤΣΑΤ . ισως φαινομενικα αυτο να εδινε καποια λυση .
αν πχ καποιο θεμα ενοχλει την κοινοτητα στο συνολο της , οπως πχ το πρωκτικο σεξ που εβαλε η πανικουλα , θα μπορουσε ισως να περασει μεσω τσατ η προσωπικων μηνυματων με καποια μελη/εθελοντες η απαραιτητη ενημερωση , οπωσ πχ οτι το προφυλαχτικο σημερα δεν χρησμοποιηται πλεον τοσο οσο μεθοδο αντισυληψης οσο σαν μεθοδος προληψης κατα του ΕΙΤΖ ! αυτο με κανει πολυ επιφυλαχτικο σε οποιαδηποτε βεβιασμενη προσπαθεια διατηρησης μιας μορφης λογοκρισιας σε ενα φορουμ με στοχους που μοιραια , δεν μπορει να περιοριζονται απο στερεοτυπιες και καθωσπρεπισμους , αφου αναφερονται σε θεραπευτικες πρακτικες και συμβουλες που κατα κανονα αγγιζουν το σεξ και την ιδιωτικη ζωη των μελων που δεν θα πρεπει να αισθαννται καμμια αιδω για να ρωτησουν τα παντα , οσο ακραιο και ακομψο μπορει αυτο να φαινεται σε αλλους ...
Ειναι δηλαδη ο στοχος της κοινοτητας που πρεπει να παραμενει αλωβητος για να επιτελειται η ωφελιμοτητα του στον ειδικο πληθυσμο των ψυχικα ασθενων και του περιβαλλοντος τους

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ρε Πανο εισαι σοβαρος?
> Το chat ειναι chat.
> Δηλαδη οταν επικοινωνεις με τον εξω κοσμο που μπορει να σου ριξει και καμμια μπουνια τι ειναι?
> Δεν ειναι επιφοβο?
> Σιγα μην μπουμε και σε γυαλα.


Κι π ξερεις τι θα πει φορουμ ετσι?
*πλατεια ! ενω τσατ τηλεφωνικος θαλαμος !*
καταλαβαινω την αναγκη σου να επικοινωνησης αλλα δεν μου ειπες ποια ηταν η χθεσινη σου εμπειρια στο τσατ του εμπνευστη?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> εγω παλι επιδη δεν πιστευω στις ευχες , κραταω ολα αυτα σαν πολυτιμα στοιχεια για την διαχειρηση και τα προσυπογραφω .




σαν απλος χρηστης φιλε πανε,
το καλυτερο που μπορω να κανω πια, ειναι να λεω την αποψη μου και να ευχομαι....

----------


## πανος12345

θα ελεγα οτι δεν εισαι μονο απλος χρηστης αλλα πολυτιμοτατο στελεχος σε μια εθελοντικη προσπαθεια μαζικης ψυχολογικης υποστήριξης , με πειρα και αποψη για ολα οσα απασχολουν την κοινοτητα αλλα προπαντων με μια σημαντικοτατη και επιτυχημενη συνδεση του εικονικου με το ρεαλ που νομιζω οτι θα ελυνε πολλα σημερινα προβληματα αν γινοτανε μεθοδικα και συντονισμενα σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα ...Το φορουμ αυτο που ανακαλυψα ολως τυχαια , μπορει να γινει μπουσουλας μιας ευρύτερης αντιμετωπισης του ψυχικου νοσηματος στην Ελλαδα 
και η Πολιτεια πρεπει να δειξει ενδιαφερον για τον τροπο που μπορει να ασκει το υψιστο καθηκον της της ενημερωσης , της υποστήριξης και της αντιμετωπισης της ψυχικης νοσου.
Αφηνοντας στην ακρη στερεοτυπα και αλλα εμποδια , αν οποιος μπαινει εδω , βαζει ενα λιθαρακι αγαπης , αποδεικνυοντας εμπρακτα οτι η ανθρωπια σωζει ζωες , ταυτοχρονα δεινει τον δρομο στο συνολο της κοινωνιας μας για το πως θα βγουμε απο την κριση αξιων ....
Δεν μπορουμε να απαογορευσουμε τον πρωκτικο ερωτα μεσω διαδικτυου , αλλα μπορουμε να προστατεψουμε τον πληθυσμο μας , αν ενημερωσουμε οσους το αγνοουν τι μπορει να προσφερει το προφυλαχτικο!

----------


## krino

πανο, το τι ειμαι το γνωριζουν ολοι εκτος απο εμενα.....
Θα σου πω μονο το εξης:
Μακρια απο εμενα ρολοι εξουσιας και κλικες οπως αρεσκονται μερικοι.


Αν επιτεθηκα στην μστρουμφ ειχα λογους που το εκανα,
και αν αυριο χρειαστει να υπερασπιστω την μστρουμφ, απεναντι σε αλλες επιθεσεις,
να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα το κανει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πανο, το τι ειμαι το γνωριζουν ολοι εκτος απο εμενα.....
> Θα σου πω μονο το εξης:
> Μακρια απο εμενα ρολοι εξουσιας και κλικες οπως αρεσκονται μερικοι.
> 
> 
> Αν επιτεθηκα στην μστρουμφ ειχα λογους που το εκανα,
> και αν αυριο χρειαστει να υπερασπιστω την μστρουμφ, απεναντι σε αλλες επιθεσεις,
> να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα το κανει.


σε πιστευω απολυτα κρινε ....
εχεις οντως αυστηρο υπερ-εγω , αλλα αυτο δεν σε εμποδιζει να εισαι ακριβοδικαιος και συνεπης οσο και οραματικος .

----------


## anwnimi

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό που προσπαθεί να μεταδώσει ο Νίκος με αυτό το νήμα είναι η ανάγκη για συνδρομή όλων των μελών του φόρουμ σε μια γενική συμφωνία σχετικά με το ποιες συμπεριφορές θα διατηρήσουν και ακόμη θα προάγουν το χαρακτήρα αυτού εδώ τπυ φόρουμ και με το ποιες προκαλούν το αντίθετο.

Σίγουρα, χρειάζεται περισσότερη διαχείριση, ίσως από περισσότερα άτομα, μιας και το φόρουμ έχει μεγαλώσει αρκετά σε σχέση με παλαιότερα και απαρτίζεται όχι μόνο από περισσότερα μέλη αλλά από πολύ διαφορετικά μέλη, το καθένα με τη δική του ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα και με τα δικά του θέματα να το απασχολούν ή και να του προκαλούν πόνο.

Οπότε, πιστεύω ότι το να ασχολούνται περισσότερα άτομα με τη διαχείρισή του είναι ένα μέτρο που μπορεί να ληφθεί, μιας και ο χρόνος των ήδη υπαρχόντων διαχειριστών είναι πεπερασμένος. Τώρα, ως προς το αν μπορούν κάποια μέλη να επιλεγούν ως διαχειριστές υπάρχουν κάποια σημεία που όπως αναφέρατε είναι δύσκολο να διαπραγματευτούν/διασαφηνιστούν, όπως πχ η διπλή ιδιότητα ενός μέλους-διαχειριστή που θα έχει επιπτώσεις και στο ίδιο όσον αφορά την αντικειμενικότητά του και τη δυνατότητα να συμμετέχει πηγαία εδώ όπως πριν αλλά και στους υπόλοιπους που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προστριβές...

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το άλλο σκέλος, το τι μέτρα μπορούν να ληφθούν από εμάς, τους υπόλοιπους, τα απλά μέλη. Γιατί το φόρουμ είμαστε εμείς και αν πάει κάτι στραβά γι\'αυτό και μόνο ευθυνόμαστε κυρίως εμείς.
Μιλήσαμε πολλές φορές θεωρητικά, άλλες φορές πιο πρακτικά, στηλιτεύοντας συμπεριφορές που προξενούν πρόβλημα τόσο σε μέλη όσο και στην εικόνα του φόρουμ, αλλά από ότι φάνηκε οι συμπεριφορές αυτές δε σταμάτησαν.
Ίσως είναι καιρός λοιπόν να περάσουμε περισσότερο στην πράξη; 
Να πω ότι δε θα μου άρεσε ποτέ να υπάρχουν κανονισμοί για το κάθε τι, που να υπαγορεύει μια α συμπεριφορά, αλλά ο καθένας να είναι υπέυθυνος των λόγων του και των συμπεριφορών του. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό τον τελευταίο καιρό σταμάτησε να γίνεται σε αυτόν εδώ το χώρο (και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα, κι εγώ έχω ξεφύγει).
Γι\'αυτό πιστεύω ότι ίσως ήρθε η ώρα να περάσουμε σε πιο πρακτικές λύσεις που όμως δε θα αφαιρούν τίποτα από την ελευθερία έκφρασής μας εδώ μέσα, πράγμα το οποίο μας έφερε εδώ και μας έκανε να αγαπήσουμε αυτόν εδώ το χώρο. Το μόνο που θα αφαιρείται από την ελευθερία έκφρασης θα είναι οτιδήποτε μετατρέπει την ελευθερία που μας δίνεται απλόχερα εδώ μέσα σε ασυδοσία...

Να προτείνω μια ιδέα και όσοι πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να είναι εφαρμόσιμη την ακολουθείτε. Αν όχι, δοκιμάζουμε κάτι άλλο.
Πως θα σας φαινόταν αν ΟΛΟΙ συμμετέχουμε στο να σχηματίσουμε ένα συμφωνητικό με πρακτικούς όρους χρήσης, προτείνοντας ο καθένας από έναν ή περισσότερους όρους, επιθυμητές ή ανεπιθύμητες συμπεριφορές, και δεσμευόμασταν προσωπικά ο καθένας να το τηρούμε όσο περισσότερο γίνεται;
Με αυτό τον τρόπο δε μας επιβάλλεται κάτι έξωθεν, αλλά εμείς οι ίδιοι θέτουμε τα όρια στους εαυτούς μας και επομένως είμαστε και πιο συνεπείς στην τήρησή τους.
Αν δε συμφωνούμε με κάποιον όρο που θα προταθεί, διατυπώνουμε τη διαφωνία μας και ξεκινάει ένας γόνιμος διάλογος σχετικά με την τροποποίηση του όρου αυτού, ή τη διαγραφή του από τη λίστα.

Στο τέλος όμως, ΟΛΟΙ θα πρέπει να εκφέρουν άποψη στο αν συμφωνούν ή όχι με τη λίστα που τελικά θα οργανωθεί γιατί αν υπάρχουν διαφωνίες η λίστα αυτή δεν μπορεί να είναι εφαρμόσιμη...

Επιτρέψτε μου να φέρω ένα παράδειγμα, και είναι πράγματα τα οποία ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε γράψει, δεν τα έχω σκεφτεί από μόνη μου, απλά κάνω μια προσπάθεια να τα συγκεντρώσω όλες τις πολύτιμες γνώμες που έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς, χωρίς σίγουρα να τις έχω διαβάσει/καταγράψει όλες ή μπορεί και κάποιες να έχω παρερμηνεύσει οπότε χρειάζεται η βοήθεια όλων, αν πιστεύετε ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει το χώρο αυτό να βγει από το τέλμα στο οποίο δυστυχώς τον έχουμε οδηγήσει.

Πρακτικοί όροι χρήσης θα μπορούσαν να είναι:

1. Θεμιτό είναι να αναλώνουμε την ενέργειά μας σε θέματα τα οποία συνάδουν με το ύφος του φόρουμ αυτού, δηλαδή με την υποστήριξη των μελών.
2. Αποφεύγουμε να τροφοδοτούμε θέματα τα οποία είναι εκτός θεματολογίας και ειδικά προσβητικά για το ύφος του φόρουμ αυτού. Μπορούμε να πούμε την άποψή μας ή να επιλέξουμε με τη σιωπή μας να την εκφράσουμε αλλά με το να τα τροφοδοτούμε τα διαιωνίζουμε.
3. Αποφεύγουμε προσβλητικές συμπεριφορές κατά μελών, όπως υβρεολογία, ευτελισμός, χλευασμός, καυστικότητα, είτε του μέλους είτε του προβλήματός του είτε της συμπεριφοράς του, ακόμα κι αν αυτή δεν είναι ενδεδειγμένη, είτε άμεσα, είτε έμμεσα ανοίγοντας άλλα θρεντς, γιατί με τον τρόπο αυτό μπορεί να βλάψουμε. Αν θέλουμε να τοποθετηθούμε κατά μιας ορισμένης συμπεριφοράς δε χρειάζεται να ευτελίσουμε τον άλλο.
4. Δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε ποια θεματική ενότητα ανοίγουμε ένα νήμα.
5. Αποφεύγουμε όσο το δυνατό τη δημιουργία νημάτων τύπου τσατ, όχι ότι το τσατ είναι κακό αυτό καθ\'αυτό και σίγουρα προκύπτει εν μέσω θεμάτων και καλώς προκύπτει, αλλά όταν παρατείνεται ίσως αντί να προάγει ένα διάλογο στο νήμα τον αποπροσανατολίζει.
6. Αποφεύγουμε να απαξιώσουμε και να ευτελίσουμε τη θεραπευτική αγωγή, φαρμακευτική ή μη, που λαμβάνει ένα μέλος-μπορούμε να πούμε την αποψή μας και με πιο γόνιμους τρόπους.
7. Έχουμε στο μυαλό μας πάντα, ότι πρόκειται για ένα χώρο στον οποίο μπήκαμε για να στηρίζουμε και να στηριχτούμε. Είναι ένας χώρος που μπάινουν ως επί το πλείστον άτομα με εύθραστη ψυχική υγεία. Αν νομίζουμε ότι είτε γράφοντας άμεσα είτε υπονοώντας κάτι για κάποιον άλλο, άσχημο ή πειρακτικό, αν είμασταν εμείς στη θέση του δε θα μας πείραζε ή ακόμα κι αν μας πέιραζε δε θα μας έβλαπτε, ή ότι μιας κι εμείς δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βρεθούμε στη θέση του γιατί δεν υποφέρουμε από τα ίδια συμπτώματα ή γιατί διαφέρει η προσωπικότητά μαςι, 
κάνουμε λάθος.
Και ο λόγος είναι ένας: Γιατί η ψυχική υγεία εδώ μέσα είναι εύθραστη.
8. Από την άλλη, δε χρησιμοποιούμε την ευαίσθητη ψυχική υγεια μας ως δικαιολογία στο να φερόμαστε ανεξέλεγκτα.
9. Το κύριο μέλημά μας, αν θέλουμε αυτός ο χώρος να συνεχίζει να υπάρχει, είναι η αυτοκριτική.

Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας μπας και βρούμε καμιά άκρη με αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ μέσα τον τελευταίο καιρό...

----------


## Empneustns

αν καποια μελη δεν αποφασισουν να κραταν λιγο τα νευρα τους,την ειρωνια τους και να ειναι σαν μανιασμενοι ταυροι σε υαλοπωλειο ετοιμοι να επιτεθουν σε οποιαδηποτε κριτικη καλοπροαιρετη η μη τοτε θα συνεχιστουν τα ιδια.
ολοι παραπονιουνται για την κατασταση που εφτασε το φορουμ αλλα αν δουμε ποιοι γραφουν τις τελευταιες βδομαδες στα θεματα θα βρουμε 10 το πολυ ατομα καθως ολοι οι υπολοιποι βαριομαστε να καταναλωσουμε τον χρονο μας σε βλακωδεις αντιπαραθεσεις.
Βεβαια αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα νεα μελη που ερχονται να μην παιρνουν βοηθεια απλα να βλεπουν να μαλωνουν στα θεματα τους.
ακομα σημαινει πως ουσιαστικα καποια απο αυτα τα 10 ατομα ειναι που εχουν φερει την κατασταση εκει που ειναι και ειμαι σιγουρος πως αν αυτα τα ατομα διορθωθουν θα επανελθει η ταξη.μεχρι τοτε ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογια της χαλιμας.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αν καποια μελη δεν αποφασισουν να κραταν λιγο τα νευρα τους,την ειρωνια τους και να ειναι σαν μανιασμενοι ταυροι σε υαλοπωλειο ετοιμοι να επιτεθουν σε οποιαδηποτε κριτικη καλοπροαιρετη η μη τοτε θα συνεχιστουν τα ιδια.
> ολοι παραπονιουνται για την κατασταση που εφτασε το φορουμ αλλα αν δουμε ποιοι γραφουν τις τελευταιες βδομαδες στα θεματα θα βρουμε 10 το πολυ ατομα καθως ολοι οι υπολοιποι βαριομαστε να καταναλωσουμε τον χρονο μας σε βλακωδεις αντιπαραθεσεις.
> Βεβαια αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα νεα μελη που ερχονται να μην παιρνουν βοηθεια απλα να βλεπουν να μαλωνουν στα θεματα τους.
> ακομα σημαινει πως ουσιαστικα καποια απο αυτα τα 10 ατομα ειναι που εχουν φερει την κατασταση εκει που ειναι και ειμαι σιγουρος πως αν αυτα τα ατομα διορθωθουν θα επανελθει η ταξη.μεχρι τοτε ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογια της χαλιμας.


εμπνευστης η επιθεωρητης?
εμμεσα αστυνομευση ζητας ....
πως θα κανει ο αλλος την προβολη του ελευθερα για να δεις που πρεπει να του συμπαρασταθεις ?
αν δεν εγραφε η πανικουλα το θεμα με τον πρωκτικο ερωτα 
πως θα καταλαβαινα εγω τι γνωμη εχει για την χρηση του προφυλαχτικου ?
Δες το εμπνευστη απλα !
Ενα θεμα δεν νοιωθεις την αναγκη να το διαβασεις ...
Γιατι πρεπει σωνει και ντε να το κανεις ?

----------


## NikosD.

Καλησπέρα και από μένα,
ίσως η πιο σημαντική διαφορά που βρίσκω ανάμεσα στη δική μου τοποθέτηση και στην τοποθέτηση αρκετών μελών
είναι ότι κάποια μέλη ζητούν περισσότερο έλεγχο, παρεμβάσεις, ακόμη και αποφάσεις από τη μεριά της διαχειριστικής ομάδας,
ενώ εγώ προσπάθησα να ζητήσω ακριβώς το αντίθετο, δηλαδή περισσότερη συμμετοχή \"στην ατμόσφαιρα του φόρουμ\" από τα ίδια τα μέλη.

Η ιδέα του ελεγκτή και ενίοτε του δικαστή δεν μου ταιριάζει. Η ιδέα της ευθύνης του εαυτού και άρα της αυτορύθμισης είναι για μένα μια πάρα πολύ σοβαρή έννοια που με αγγίζει προσωπικά και αν για κάποιους φαντάζει ουτοπική έως αστεία τότε προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετική αντίληψη του εαυτού και της πραγματικότητας. 
Δεν τίθεται θέμα σωστού και λάθους, τίθεται απλώς θέμα διαφορετικής ματιάς στα πράγματα.
Προφανώς και τίποτα από τα δύο δεν αποτελεί πανάκεια και άρα προβλήματα μέσα στην μικροκοινωνία του φόρουμ θα υπάρξουν σε κάθε περιπτωση.
Η επιλογή λοιπόν της διαχείρισης μέχρι στιγμής στηρίζεται σε αυτή την ιδέα και αν ξαναμιλήσω γι αυτό, θα αρχίσω να αισθάνομαι γραφικός, αν δεν έχω γίνει ήδη. Σέβομαι ωστόσο ότι αυτό επιδέχεται διάφορες ερμηνείες και ότι για κάποιους/πολλούς αυτή η επιλογή μοιάζει με αδυναμία διαχείρισης. 

Πριν πολλά χρόνια, ούτε που μπορούσα να φανταστώ πως θα ρθει μια μέρα που αντι να ασκώ μόνο το επάγγελμα μου, θα βρεθώ να έχω μπροστά στην οθονη του υπολογιστή μου μια σειρά από κουμπάκια διαχείρισης που λένε 
\"διαγραφή χρήστη\", προσωρινός αποκλεισμός χρήστη\" διαγραφή μηνυμάτων\" κτλ.

Δεν απαιτεί περισσότερο από 1 δευτερόλεπτο να τα πατήσω ούτε ζητά χρόνο περισσότερο από αυτόν που διαθέτω για το φόρουμ. Θέλω να πω πως είναι πανεύκολο να ΑΣΚΩ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ/ΕΛΕΓΧΟ. Δεν απαιτεί τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που ήδη κάνω στο φόρουμ, δηλ. να διαβάζω ότι γράφεται/συμβαίνει εδώ μέσα.

Ακόμη κι όταν καθυστερώ να διαβάσω ή να παρέμβω, πάλι, εάν έστω και χρονο-καθυστερημένα διέγραφα χρήστες και μηνύματα, τότε θα έμεναν εδώ μέσα 50 φιλήσυχοι άνθρωποι και άλλοι 50 συμμορφωμένοι άνθρωποι και όλα θα ήταν ήρεμα.

Είναι όμως αυτό το είδος της κοινωνίας που αναζητούμε εδώ μέσα?

ΥΓ1. Weird, αν κάτι με ενοχλεί, το λέω. Το ίδιο κάνεις και συ, το ίδιο οφείλουμε να κάνουμε όλοι. Αισθάνθηκα όμως έκπληξη όταν διάβασα πως θεώρησες το μήνυμα μου κακοποιητικό και υποτιμητικό. Δεν ξέρω τι να σχολιάσω και δεν ξέρω τι βλέπεις στη συμπεριφορά μου που εγώ αδυνατώ να δω.
Αυτά λοιπόν που με ενόχλησαν ήταν τα επίμονα μηνύματα για παρεμβάσεις, από μέλη που είχαν μεγάλη συμμετοχή στις συγκρούσεις που έλαβαν χώρα εδώ μέσα.
Με ενόχλησε η εύκολη κριτική από ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται αλλά ταυτοχρονα δεν λένε να βάλουν το χεράκι τους να βοηθήσουν στο να επανέλθει ένα καλό κλίμα.
Με ενόχλησε η αποποίηση ευθυνών εμπλεκομένων μελών και το νίψιμο των χεριών, το αναπαυτικό κάθισμα στην πολυθρόνα του σαλονιού προς αναμονή του μπαμπά που πρέπει να ρθει να βάλει σε τάξη τα παιδιά που παρεκτράπησαν.

ΥΓ2. Κανένας, πόσο παραπάνω όσοι έχουν μερίδιο ευθύνης στον σαματά που έχει δημιουργηθεί στο φόρουμ, δεν δικαιολογείται να μου στέλνει προσωπικά μηνύματα ειρωνικά και απειλητικά. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να σχολιάσω κάτι παραπάνω επα αυτού και βέβαια δεν σκοπεύω να αποκριθώ σε τέτοια μηνύματα.

ΥΓ3. Ελπίζω το μήνυμα μου αυτό να μην γίνει κόσκινο. Δεν αποτελεί μια ανόητη γενίκευση προς όσους συμμετείχαν με τον τρόπο τους σε αυτό το θέμα. Ισα-ίσα, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όσους έδειξαν πρόθεση να συζητήσουν και να συμβάλλουν σε μια λύση.
Το μήνυμα μου, ουσιαστικά ευελπιστώ να εχει συγκεκριμένους παραλήπτες.

----------


## πανος12345

με το χερι στην καρδια σου λεω Νικο οτι και να κοβοντουσαν τελειως τα προσωπικα μηνυματα ισως να ηταν καλυτερα για το φορουμ!

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> με το χερι στην καρδια σου λεω Νικο οτι και να κοβοντουσαν τελειως τα προσωπικα μηνυματα ισως να ηταν καλυτερα για το φορουμ!


με το χέρι στην καρδιά... δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου!

----------


## Sofia

ενδιαφερον το ζητημα που θιγετε και οι δυο. προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο, αφου πιστευω πώς αν θελει καποιος να επικοινωνησει με καποιον αλλο θα βρει τον τροπο να το κανει.

αλλα πώς θεωρειτε, οτι κατι τετοιο θα συντελουσε στην καλυτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ? Θα ηθελα να ακουσω, μαλλον να διαβάσω την γνωμη σας!

----------


## RainAndWind

NikoD,κατανοώ και τη δύσκολη θέση σου και την απροθυμία μετατροπής και αλλοίωσης του ρόλου σου από διαχειριστή ενός forum ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης σε αστυφύλακα.

Το γεγονός όμως πως απαιτείται ένας έλεγχος των posts στα threads,δεν παύει να ισχύει.Είμαι νέο μέλος,μου έκανε εντύπωση πως μένουν ρατσιστικά σχόλια και αιχμές για την σεξουαλικότητα ατόμων,ή για την κατάσταση της ψυχικής τους υγείας με τρόπο επιτιμητικό,ή άλλοτε,παραινέσεις σε μητέρα να χρησιμοποιήσει καταπότια με λάβδανο.

Εάν εσύ αυτά δεν τα θεωρείς ικανά ζητήματα να θέσουν σε αμφισβήτηση την τακτική της αυτοδιαχείρισης,υπάρχει και η άποψη πως τo moderating είναι απαραίτητο ουσιαστικά σε κάθε forum,ακριβώς ως ένδειξη και απόδειξη πως δεν επικροτούνται τέτοιες τακτικές.
Όσο τα posts αυτά παραμένουν,δημιουργούν και εντάσεις,καταστρατήγηση της υποστηρικτικής έννοιας του forum και καταδεικνύουν την κατάργηση των ορίων.Δυστυχώς ήδη πολλά threads βρίθουν από χαρακτηρισμούς,αιχμές και προσωπικούς διαξιφισμούς και το γεγονός αυτό από μόνο του έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στην ποιότητα και στο χαρακτήρα του forum.Δεν μπορούν τα μέλη να αναλάβουν ρυθμιστικό ρόλο των ορίων,δεν μπαίνουν εδώ γι αυτό,τόσο απλά.

Δεν χρειάζεται οπότε μόνο η αυτοκριτική των μελών αλλά και ο επαναπροσδιορισμός του τι αποτελεί ένα υποστηρικτικό forum.Δεν μπορεί κάποιο μέλος να αποκαλείται ειρωνικά κυρία από άλλο,ενώ είναι αρσενικού γένους και να μένουν τέτοια posts στο έλεος της μοίρας τους με το ευχολόγιο της αυτοδιαχείρισης.

Μία μέση λύση,όχι μπαναρίσματος,αλλά στη λογική της προτροπής/προειδοποίησης ενός μέλους πως το post του θεωρήθηκε υβριστικό/ρατσιστικό/επιθετικό,θα ήταν νομίζω υπενθυμητική των όρων χρήσης του forum και ένα βήμα τουλάχιστον προς τη διευθέτηση ζητημάτων.

Mε κάθε σεβασμό και ειλικρίνεια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AΠO THN ΣTIΓMH ΠOY ΔEN ΘEΛEIΣ NA AΛΛAΞEI H TAKTIKH ΔIAXEIPIΣHΣ TOY ΦOPOYM IΣΩΣ TOTE H ΛYΣH NA EINAI H ΠIO ENEPΓH ΣYMMETOXH ΣAΣ KAΘΩΣ H ΠAPOYΣIA ΣAΣ KAI MONO MΠOPEI NA EINAI AΠOTPEΠTIKH ΣTHN ΔHMIOYPΓIA KAYΓAΔΩN

----------


## weird

Νίκο, γράφεις :
\"ΥΓ1. Weird, αν κάτι με ενοχλεί, το λέω. Το ίδιο κάνεις και συ, το ίδιο οφείλουμε να κάνουμε όλοι. Αισθάνθηκα όμως έκπληξη όταν διάβασα πως θεώρησες το μήνυμα μου κακοποιητικό και υποτιμητικό. Δεν ξέρω τι να σχολιάσω και δεν ξέρω τι βλέπεις στη συμπεριφορά μου που εγώ αδυνατώ να δω.
Αυτά λοιπόν που με ενόχλησαν ήταν τα επίμονα μηνύματα για παρεμβάσεις, από μέλη που είχαν μεγάλη συμμετοχή στις συγκρούσεις που έλαβαν χώρα εδώ μέσα.
Με ενόχλησε η εύκολη κριτική από ανθρώπους που νοιάζονται αλλά ταυτοχρονα δεν λένε να βάλουν το χεράκι τους να βοηθήσουν στο να επανέλθει ένα καλό κλίμα.
Με ενόχλησε η αποποίηση ευθυνών εμπλεκομένων μελών και το νίψιμο των χεριών, το αναπαυτικό κάθισμα στην πολυθρόνα του σαλονιού προς αναμονή του μπαμπά που πρέπει να ρθει να βάλει σε τάξη τα παιδιά που παρεκτράπησαν.\"

Νίκο, κι εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω, να λέω αυτό που με ενοχλεί. Πιστεύω ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποια παρεξήγηση. 
Το μήνυμά μου, εμπεριέχει μέσα του τους χαρακτηρισμούς για ένα πρόσφατο θρεντ που άνοιξε και το οποίο είναι κακοποιητικό και υποτιμητικό. 
Αυτό στο οποίο αναφερόμουν, ήταν ένα από τα θρεντ που θεωρώ τα από τα πιο μελανά στοιχεία στην ιστορία του φόρουμ, όπου δύο μέλη χλευάζουν εκ του πλαγίου και καυστικά ένα μέλος. ( Αναφέρομαι στο θέμα που άνοιξε με τίτλο the boy who cried wolf). Συμπληρώνω μάλιστα ότι το θρεντ αυτό, σαφώς υποτιμάει τους γράψαντες και ενδεχομένως κακοποιεί ένα άλλο μέλος.
Αυτό το θρεντ ήταν που ενέτεινε περισσότερο την αγανάκτησή μου, που με έκανε να περιμένω για μια δική σου παρέμβαση, σαν αυτή του τύπου που προλογίζεις στο άνοιγμα αυτού του αξιόλογου και ειλικρινούς θρεντ σου.
Το μόνο που εξέφρασα Νίκο μου «εναντίον» σου, ήταν η ανάγκη μιας πιο επίκαιρης απόκρισης και παρέμβασης.
Έργο μάλιστα στο οποίο είμαι με κάθε τρόπο, εφόσον μου το επιτρέπεις, έτοιμη να σε βοηθήσω.
Από εκεί και πέρα, συντάσσομαι πλήρως με την άποψη της Μαρίνας για τα κακώς κείμενα του φόρουμ αυτήν την περίοδο. Και συμπληρώνω, με αφορμή και τα δικά σου λεγόμενα, ότι το να απευθυνθεί κανείς σε εσένα δεν είναι απαραίτητα ενδεικτικό ότι επιζητά να τηρήσεις μια «πατερναλιστική» στάση απέναντι στο φόρουμ.
Ούτε και η συνειδητοποιημένη αποχή ταυτίζεται με το κάθομαι στον καναπέ και αναμένω τον μπαμπά. Μπορεί να δηλώνει εναγώνια έσχατη προσπάθεια να ασκηθεί έστω και ειρηνικά πίεση σε μέλη και διαχειριστές, μπορεί να συνοδεύεται από αποστολή προσωπικών μηνυμάτων προς όποια κατεύθυνση κρίνεται απαραίτητο.

Όσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα που θέτεις, εάν θελήσεις να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος, θα τα συζητούσα μετά χαράς μαζί σου. 
Δεν θέλω να σε κατακρίνω, δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου και δεν έπαυσα ούτε λεπτό να αισθάνομαι ευγνωμοσύνη για το εγχείρημα που έλαβε πνοή με δική σου πρωτοβουλία. Θέλω όμως να εκφράσω την θέση μου σε μια τόσο δύσκολη περίοδο και να βοηθήσω, στο μέτρο που μπορώ.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Μία μέση λύση,όχι μπαναρίσματος,αλλά στη λογική της προτροπής/προειδοποίησης ενός μέλους πως το post του θεωρήθηκε υβριστικό/ρατσιστικό/επιθετικό,θα ήταν νομίζω υπενθυμητική των όρων χρήσης του forum και ένα βήμα τουλάχιστον προς τη διευθέτηση ζητημάτων.
> 
> Mε κάθε σεβασμό και ειλικρίνεια.


Rainandwind,
δεν προσπερνώ το υπόλοιπο μήνυμα σου, 
σχολιάζω μόνο εν τάχει πως αυτό που προτείνεις παραπάνω είναι ίσως το μόνο που κάνουμε σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω στον παρόν νήμα είναι πως αν τέτοιες προτροπές/παρεμβάσεις/υπενθυμίσεις γίνονται μαζικά, από πολλά μέλη, ασχέτως αν αυτά φόρουν ή όχι την ταμπέλα του διαχειριστή, τότε εκτιμώ πως το φόρουμ θα έχει τη δυναμική να απομονώσει συγκρουσιακές καταστάσεις.

----------


## vince

Μια ερώτηση μόνο να κάνω. Το θέμα διαχείρισης και αυτοελέγχου αφορά άραγε μόνο όσους έχουν δηλώσει πως πάσχουν??

Όλοι οι τάχα ειδικοί που έχουν μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα χωρίς να έχουν πρόβλημα ή έστω που κρύβουν/ διαφυλάσσουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα αλλά ξέρουν να ασχολούνται τα προβλήματα των άλλων και να δημιουργούν εντάσεις ποιοι είναι άραγε? Ψυχολόγοι? Ειδικοί άλλης κατεύθυνσης? Επιστήμονες? Υποχθόνιοι με άγνοια αλλοφροσύνης? Για εκείνους ισχύουν διαφορετικοί κανόνες?

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει έστω κάποια τυπική αυστηρότητα τουλάχιστον ως προς τον αριθμό nicknames ανά άτομο (IP) και ένας αντίστοιχος συντονισμός/ έλεγχος? Ειλικρινά εκτός της (απο ότι φαίνεται) ελάχιστης παρουσίας ειδικών ο κανόνας που φαίνεται να επικρατεί είναι η ψυχανάλυση του Ναπολέων απο τον Ναπολέων.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ενδιαφερον το ζητημα που θιγετε και οι δυο. προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο, αφου πιστευω πώς αν θελει καποιος να επικοινωνησει με καποιον αλλο θα βρει τον τροπο να το κανει.
> 
> αλλα πώς θεωρειτε, οτι κατι τετοιο θα συντελουσε στην καλυτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ? Θα ηθελα να ακουσω, μαλλον να διαβάσω την γνωμη σας!


Σοφια ....η πορεια ενος ατομου σε ενα φορουμ δεν ειναι να βρει καποιον για να κανει μαζι του τσατ ! το ακριβως αντιθετο νομιζω οτι ειναι ο στοχος !
να βγει εξω στον ηλιο! στην πλατεια ....να ακουσει τι λεει ο καθε ενας ....να αφουγγκραστει την κοινη γνωμη και να μαθει να κραταει μονο αυτα που του κανουν του ιδιου , γιατι ο καθε ενας μονος του αναλαμβανει τις ευθυνες του.
σημερα ομως λειπει η γειτονια , ο καλος γειτονας , με την σωστη και καμμια φορα σοφη φιλικη συμβουλη...
αυτο κανει ενα φορουμ !
ενωνει αγνωστους ανθρωπους σε μια εικονικη γειτονια ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Μια ερώτηση μόνο να κάνω. Το θέμα διαχείρισης και αυτοελέγχου αφορά άραγε μόνο όσους έχουν δηλώσει πως πάσχουν??
> 
> Όλοι οι τάχα ειδικοί που έχουν μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα χωρίς να έχουν πρόβλημα ή έστω που κρύβουν/ διαφυλάσσουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα αλλά ξέρουν να ασχολούνται τα προβλήματα των άλλων και να δημιουργούν εντάσεις ποιοι είναι άραγε? Ψυχολόγοι? Ειδικοί άλλης κατεύθυνσης? Επιστήμονες? Υποχθόνιοι με άγνοια αλλοφροσύνης? Για εκείνους ισχύουν διαφορετικοί κανόνες?


βινς καποτε υπηρχαν γειτονες και γειτονιες ....
αυτο κατα καποιο τροπο παει να αντικαταστησει εικονικα αυτο εδω το φορουμ
θεραπεια η διαγνωση μεσω διαδικτυου δεν μπορει να κανει 
ενα χερι στοργικο , μια καλη συμβουλη ομως ειναι πολλοι ρποθυμοι να την δωσουν ...ψυχολογοι , ψυχιατροι , πυροσβεστες , η νοικοκυρες ....
γειτονια ...αυτο το νοημα εχει σημερα ...
αυριο ισως μπορουσε να γινει ενα πραγματικο εργαλειο υποστηριξης του ψυχολογικου προβληματος , αλλα σημερα αυτο ειναι και ετσι πετυχαινει το σκοπο του.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> Μια ερώτηση μόνο να κάνω. Το θέμα διαχείρισης και αυτοελέγχου αφορά άραγε μόνο όσους έχουν δηλώσει πως πάσχουν??
> 
> Όλοι οι τάχα ειδικοί που έχουν μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα χωρίς να έχουν πρόβλημα ή έστω που κρύβουν/ διαφυλάσσουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα αλλά ξέρουν να ασχολούνται τα προβλήματα των άλλων και να δημιουργούν εντάσεις ποιοι είναι άραγε? Ψυχολόγοι? Ειδικοί άλλης κατεύθυνσης? Επιστήμονες? Υποχθόνιοι με άγνοια αλλοφροσύνης? Για εκείνους ισχύουν διαφορετικοί κανόνες?
> ...


Πάνο ας μην κοροϊδεύουμε τους εαυτούς μας καταρχάς. Μπορεί εσύ να είσαι η εξαίρεση και να δεχτείς ως ισότιμο άνθρωπο τον κακομοίρη της γειτονιάς σου που παριστάνει τον Ναπολέον. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην Γαλλία αλλά στο Ελλάδα η πλειοψηφία απο τους γείτονες θεωρούν εαυτούς προικισμένους με την δοξα της αρχαίας Ελλάδος (εξου και οι εξυπνάκηδες αλλά non-producive μοντέρνοι έλληνες)..

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ενδιαφερον το ζητημα που θιγετε και οι δυο. προσωπικα μου ειναι αδιαφορο, αφου πιστευω πώς αν θελει καποιος να επικοινωνησει με καποιον αλλο θα βρει τον τροπο να το κανει.
> 
> αλλα πώς θεωρειτε, οτι κατι τετοιο θα συντελουσε στην καλυτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ? Θα ηθελα να ακουσω, μαλλον να διαβάσω την γνωμη σας!
> ...


δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου. ομως εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο που ζητας εσυ κ σου φαινεται ως μεταβαση μπορει να ειναι κατι πολυ για καποιον αλλο? καποιος να χρειαζεται κατι διαφορετικο απο εσενα?

αλλα περα απο αυτο, και αν θεωρησουμε μονο την αποψη σου ως αποδεκτη, πιστευεις οτι αυτο θα βοηθουσε στην καλυτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ? πιστευεις οτι θα απουσιαζαν αυτες οι συμπεριφορες στο φορουμ?γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πώς επισημαινεται το θεμα της απουσιας των προσωπικων μηνυματων, στην σωστη λειτουργια του φορουμ. Θα ηθελα να το πιστεψω, αλλα πραγματικα αμφιβαλλω.

----------


## nature

Νίκο με όλη μου την εκτίμηση αλλά προσωπικά με εκφράζει περισσότερο η προσέγγιση της με rainandwind από τη δική σου στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (στο βιβλίο αινστάιν vs φρόυντ ήμουν πιο κοντά στον πρώτο  :Smile: 
Ωστόσο έχω για όλους λίγες ερωτήσεις.

Πρώτα –πρώτα ξεκαθαρίζω ότι η άποψη του κρίνο ότι δεν θέλει να διαγράφονται μέλη με βρίσκει σύμφωνη. 
Όμως….
Ρωτάω:



-Πώς μπορoύμε να αποφύγουμε την επανάληψη μιας κακόβουλης ή κακοποιητικής ή γενικά απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς?

-Τι μπορούμε να προτείνουμε στη περίπτωση που κάποιο μέλος, επαναλαμβάνει εκ συστήματος μια από τις συμπεριφορές που έχουμε συμφωνήσει όλοι ότι είναι ακατάλληλη για το ύφος και το σκοπό του χώρου (πχ κάποια από τον κατάλογο με τα 9 «αμαρτήματα» της ανώνυμης)?
-Μήπως μια διαγραφή για πολύ περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα (ακόμα και για μισή μέρα) ή ακόμα και η απλή υπενθύμιση του ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΟΡΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ που παραβιάστηκε δίνει ένα πιο συγκεκριμένο και ευανάγνωστο μήνυμα?

-Μήπως επίσης έτσι αποθαρρύνονται και επίδοξοι μιμητές της κάθε επαναλαμβανόμενης απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς? 

-Μήπως έτσι ωθούνται τα μέλη να σκεφτούν δυο φορές πριν γράψουν κάτι που πιθανόν πληγώσει τον συνομιλητή τους?

-Πώς μπορούμε να πείσουμε τελικά ότι αυτό που λέμε, το εννοούμε κιόλας?

-Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το σχόλιο του εμπνευστή:
Λέει πως για την παρακμή ευθύνονται 10 άτομα. Κατά τη γνώμη του.
Εγώ μπορεί να πιστεύω πως ευθύνονται 15 άτομα. Άλλος 3. Άλλος 30. Αλλος 2.

-Ενας εύθικτος χαρακτήρας, μπορεί να πιστέψει ότι μέσα σε ΚΑΘΕ κατάλογο υπευθύνων για την παρακμή είναι ο εαυτός του. Οτι η τελευταία πρόταση του ποστ σου αφορά αυτόν και ειδικά αυτόν....
-Ενας χοντρόπετσος μπορεί ενώ ευθύνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό να μην το βλέπει. 
-Ενας εγωιστής μπορεί να μην θέλει να το δει….. Τελειωμό δεν έχουν τα σενάρια.
Γιατί μπαίνει το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο.... Υποκειμενικό στοιχείο σε τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό μελών οδηγεί σε μπάχαλο.
300 ενεργά μέλη, 300 απόψεις για το ποιος φταίει…. 

Δεν είπαμε να κρεμάσουμε τον φταίχτη. 
Αλλά να ξέρει βρε παιδιά ακόμα και ο ίδιος.
Γιατί είπαμε….
Μιας και μπαίνει και το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο ενός μεγάλου αριθμού μελών, υπάρχει και η περίπτωση ο φταίχτης να μην το πάρει χαμπάρι και όλοι να φιλολογούν. 


Δεν θέλω τον στιγματισμό του φταίχτη…..
Αλλά, …σκέψου:
Πώς θα ξέρω π.χ. αν ο φταίχτης τελικά είμαι εγώ, αφού δεν μου το λέτε?
Πως θα με βοηθήσετε, καλοπροαίρετα να το καταλάβω?
Αλλιώς θα συνεχίσω όπως είμαι, νομίζοντας ότι φταίει ο διπλανός μου!

Ισως να είμαι πολύ θετικίστρια, αλλά αυτό το να δείξουμε όλοι σύνεση δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

Φιλικά

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σοφια , το προσωπικο μηνυμα ειναι η ακριβως αντιθετη πορεια 
καποιος βγαινει απο την πλατεια , την γειτονια , την κοινη γνωμη , την συλλογικη δραση και ξαναγυριζει στον ατομικισμο , στην προσωπικη σχεση στην ιδιωτικοτητα ...
ειναι εξορισμου αντιθετο με την λειτουργια του φορουμ και των σκοπων του που ειναι το ανοιγμα και οχι το κλεισμο των ανθρωπων και κυριως των ιδεων τους για το ψυχικο προβλημα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αν ερθουν με τετοια μυαλα θα τους κραξουν εδω μεσα !
κοιτα τι επαθα εγω μεχρι να ειμαι σημερα φιλος , 
εξισου με ολους !
*και το εννοω με ολους !*

----------


## weird

Πάνο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις αυτή την εκτίμηση.
Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τις ασπρόμαυρες οπτικές.
Γιατί να πηγαίνουμε στα άκρα?
Όλα δημόσια ή όλα ιδιωτικά?
Πιστεύω οτι ανταποκρίνεται στους σκοπούς της κοινότητας η ύπαρξη δυνατότητας ιδιωτικής συνομιλίας μεταξύ μελών.
Στην τελική αυτό μπορεί να είναι πιο βοηθητικό για μερικούς.
Ώστε θα συμφωνήσω με την Σοφία, οτι το θέμα που θέτεις, η αντίθεσή σου δηλαδή στα όποια στοιχεία ιδιωτικότητας του φόρουμ αυτού, δεν σχετίζεται με το θέμα της παρούσας ενότητας, δηλαδή, τις εντάσεις των τελευταίων καιρών.
Και σου εξηγουμαι.
Για μένα θα ήταν προτιμότερο οι εντάστεις αυτές να ελάμβαναν χώρα ιδιωτικά, μεταξύ των μελών που έχουν τις όποιες διαμάχες τους.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις αυτή την εκτίμηση.
> Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τις ασπρόμαυρες οπτικές.
> Γιατί να πηγαίνουμε στα άκρα?
> Όλα δημόσια ή όλα ιδιωτικά?
> Πιστεύω οτι ανταποκρίνεται στους σκοπούς της κοινότητας η ύπαρξη δυνατότητας ιδιωτικής συνομιλίας μεταξύ μελών.
> Στην τελική αυτό μπορεί να είναι πιο βοηθητικό για μερικούς.
> Ώστε θα συμφωνήσω με την Σοφία, οτι το θέμα που θέτεις, η αντίθεσή σου δηλαδή στα όποια στοιχεία ιδιωτικότητας του φόρουμ αυτού, δεν σχετίζεται με το θέμα της παρούσας ενότητας, δηλαδή, τις εντάσεις των τελευταίων καιρών.
> Και σου εξηγουμαι.
> Για μένα θα ήταν προτιμότερο οι εντάστεις αυτές να ελάμβαναν χώρα ιδιωτικά, μεταξύ των μελών που έχουν τις όποιες διαμάχες τους.


δεν εχω σκοπω να αλλαξω την γνωμη σου παραξενη .
πραγματι καποιοι ισως βρουν στην ιδωτικη συνομιλια μεσω τσατ η μηνυματων , πολλα στοιχεια που να τους ενωνουν και να μπορουσαν να καλλιεργησουν μια φιλικη σχεση , μια ερωτικη σχεση η ακομα και να εφταναν στον γαμο !
Ετσι δεν γινεται και στον εξω κοσμο?
Παμε σε ενα παρτυ , γνωριζουμε μια κοπελα η ενα αγορι , ανταλασουμε τηλεφωνα , γνωριζομαστε , τα φτιαχνουμε και παντρευομαστε !
Τωρα σε ποια φαση βρισκομαστε παραξενη?
Τι ειναι αυτο το παρτυ στο οποιο συμμετεχουμε ?
Τι θελει να πετυχει ?Ποιοι ειναι δηλαδη οι στοχοι του?
Θα τα παρω αναποδα 
Δεν ειναι παρτυ γνωριμιων , αλλα ατομων με ψυχολογικα προβληματα που αναζητουν υποστηριξη μεσα απο το πληθος και οχι απο ιδιωτικους γιατρους και ψυχολογους !
Φαντασου νοερα , να ερχεται καποιος και να κατεβαζει τα βρακια του και να λεει ψαχνω για ερωτα !
Θα τον κραξουν ναι η οχι οι αλλοι?
αυτο συνεβη στο φορουμ πριν απο λιγες μερες !
Αθελα τους καποια ατομα , επαιξαν την γατα με το ποντικι αναστατωνοντας ολο το φορουμ!
Γιατι παραξενη?
Γιατι ξεφυγαν εστω και για πλακα απο την λειτουργικη του σημασια και σκοπιμοτητα !
πως οργανωθηκε νομιζεις ολη αυτη η ιστορια ?
ΜΕΣΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΩΝ!
ΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟΣ !

----------


## weird

Δεν ξέρω ποιά κατάσταση ακριβώς οργανώθηκε, αλλά σίγουρα ήταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό δημόσια.
Και ακριβώς αυτή η δημοσιοποίηση ήταν που προκάλεσε και έντονες αντιδράσεις.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, Πάνο, πώς πιστεύεις οτι θα ήταν εφικτό να συναντηθώ με κάποιο μέλος?
Να του πω να μου αναρτήσει δημοσίως την διευθυνση ή το τηλ του?
Εχω κάνει γνωριμία στην προσωπική ζωή με μέλη του φόρουμ, γνωριμία απο την οποία ξεκίνησαν βαθύτατοι δεσμοί φιλίας και όλο αυτό, χωρίς την ιδιωτική συνεννόηση θα ήταν αδύνατον να γίνει.
Ας το λήξουμε εδώ όμως γιατί ήδη έχουμε ξεφύγει αρκετά. 
 :Smile:

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχεις αυτή την εκτίμηση.
> Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τις ασπρόμαυρες οπτικές.
> Γιατί να πηγαίνουμε στα άκρα?
> ...


Σωστά Πάνο! Οι πλάκες/ κοροϊδίες που οργανώνονται απο μια ομάδα και στοχεύουν προς άτομα που δεν γίνονται αποδεκτά απο την ομάδα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι αποκλειστικό προνόμιο του φορουμ, θα δεις άπειρες κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές τέτοιου είδους, στο σχολείο, στην δουλειά.. παντού εν ολίγοις. Οι αποδέκτες του δουλέματος για τον λόγο του οτι δεν καταφέρνουν/ θέλουν να γίνουν ενεργό μέλος μιας τέτοιου είδους ομάδας απομονώνονται, ευνουχίζονται κοινωνικά και στερούνται την ευκαιρία να ευδοκιμήσουν και να εξελιχθούν ως προς τις ατομικές αλλά και κοινωνικές ικανότητες τους. Έρχομαι λοιπόν και πάλι στο συμπέρασμα πως οι ψυχικά πάσχοντες είναι τουλάχιστον το λιγότερο υπεύθυνοι για το μαρτύριο που τραβάνε..

----------


## krino

Ειπα και πιο πριν οτι τα οσα εγραψε η μαρινα συνιστουν ενδιαφερον προβληματισμο στα οσα προβληματα υπαρχουν.
Συνεχιζω να βλεπω ετσι και τις επικοδομητικες αποψεις της ανωνυμης, αν και το κατα ποσο ολα αυτα μπορουν να βοηθησουν πρεπει να επιβεβαιωθουν στη πραξη.



Δεν συντασομαι με τα οσα γραφει ο Empneustns,
μιας και προσπαθει να εμπεδωσει οτι το ολο προβλημα ειμαι εγω και οτι ολα ειναι θεμα νευρων (??!!!!??)




Επισης ο νικος αναφερει,
\"Είναι όμως αυτό το είδος της κοινωνίας που αναζητούμε εδώ μέσα?\"

Νικο η ερωτηση αυτη, μου θυμισε τα φοιτητικα μου χρονια οπου πλακωνομαστε με κοσμο, αν εχει κομμουνισμο η ρωσια κατα την δεκαετια του 80ς.
Τοτε σκεφτομουν, μα και να ειχε (που δεν ειχε βεβαια) πως θα μπορουσε να επιβιωσει σε ενα πλανητη που λειτουργει αλλιως?
Ετσι και εδω, πως μπορουμε να στησουμε μια μικροκοινωνια (εστω εικονικη) ευημεριας οταν απο πριν κουβαλαμε ενα εαυτο προβληματικο?
Εννοω οτι αν στην ζωη μου εχω μαθει να ειμαι ριχτης και να κοροιδευω κοσμο, μπορει το φορουμ να με κανει αλτρουιστη και ανθρωπο που οντως ποναει τον διπλα του?
Μπορει να με κανει αντικειμενικο η με κανει ατομο της αγελης που ανηκω?


Το φορουμ σημερα αποτελειται απο αγελες που συντασονται ετσι για να μπορεσουν να λειτουργουν οπως εχουν επιλεξει.
Οποιοσδηποτε πεταχτει εξω απο το μαντρι, θεωρειται παρεισακτος παντου....
Η ολη υποθεση βεβαια και εχει ψυχολογικης ερμηνειας.
Ομως ας το ψαξουν οι ειδικοι.
Η παγια τακτικη μου εδω μεσα, ειναι οχι μονο να μην συντασσομαι με αγελες, αλλα να μην τις αφηνω να λειτουργουν.
τα απολεσματα της δρασης τους ειναι γνωστα εδω και μηνες....



Επισης βρισκω καποια σημεια στη παρεμβαση της νατουρ,
και οπως ειχα επισημανει οτι χρειαζεται καλυτερη επισημανση των οτι εννοουμε κακως κειμενα εδω μεσα.

Επι παραδειγματι:
Εχουμε 2 θεματα τελευταια.
Μια απαντηση της ρεμεντυ προς την νατουρ οπου υβριζεται μεχρι εκει που δεν παει.
Το ποστ διαγραφτηκε.
Η ρεμεντυ ομως εχει την αποψη οτι επραξε ορθως.
Πολυ πιθανον να το επαναλαβει κιολας.


Τρια αλλα μελη εβαλαν το γνωστο ποστ και κλειδωθηκε.
Πλην της μστρουμφ, οι υπολοιποι δυο χαρηκαν που το εβαλαν γιατι διασκεδασαν....
Πολυ πιθανον εαν ξαναδιασκεδασουν, να βαλουν ενα παρομοιο ποστ.....


Τι μυνηματα πηραν ολοι αυτοι λοιπον?
Πως φαινεται ξεκαθαρα, οτι οι πρακτικες τους, οι σκεψεις τους (μιλαω για τα συγκεκριμενα ζητηματα οχι γενικα) ειναι εκτος φορουμ?
Γιατι να μην συνεχισουν και φυσικα να επαναλαβουν κατι ασχετο (αλλα παρόμοιο) εν ευθετω χρονο?


Και ξαναλεω φυσικα οτι δεν μιλαω για διαγραφες.
Δεν μπορει ομως απο την αλλη να πιστευουν οτι εχουν και δικαιο απο πανω!!!
Δεν θα τρελλαθουμε ομαδικα εδω μεσα, επειδη μερικοι την εχουν ψωνισει ε?












Και κλεινω με κατι πιο γενικο.

Δεν γνωριζω αν θα ληφθουν μετρα η τιποτα απο αυτα.
Ειναι γεγονος οτι εχω κουραστει σχετικα με τις ατελειωτες παραινεσεις του νικου, οι οποιες πεφτουν στο βροντο....
Διαβασα οτι πηρε κιολας ειρωνικα μυνηματα, φανταζομαι απο που.
Για τα δικα μου μετρα και σταθμα, ειναι μια εντελως υποτιμητική συμπεριφορα.



Θα πρεπει ομως να γνωριζετε απαντες,
οτι οσο καιρο θα γραφω εδω μεσα, στυλακια οπως αυτα που στηλιτευουμε τοσες μερες, απο μεριας μου δεν ειναι ανεκτα.


ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΗΞΕ!

και αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει μεχρι στιγμης τι σημαινει αυτο,
τοτε δεν εχετε αντιληφθει τι σημαινει κρινο.
Το εχω ξαναπει,
Η θα περασετε απο πανω μου, η εγω απο πανω σας - 
διαλεχτε και παρτε.....

Οποτε αμα εχετε κοχονες,
ας ξαναδρασει η γνωστη ομαδα και τοτε θα γινει της μουρλης το πανηγύρι.
Θα γινετε αρσακειαδες, ειτε σας αρεσει ειτε οχι,
ετσι επειδη εμενα μου κεφι.


de acuerdo?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δεν ξέρω ποιά κατάσταση ακριβώς οργανώθηκε, αλλά σίγουρα ήταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό δημόσια.
> Και ακριβώς αυτή η δημοσιοποίηση ήταν που προκάλεσε και έντονες αντιδράσεις.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, Πάνο, πώς πιστεύεις οτι θα ήταν εφικτό να συναντηθώ με κάποιο μέλος?
> Να του πω να μου αναρτήσει δημοσίως την διευθυνση ή το τηλ του?
> Εχω κάνει γνωριμία στην προσωπική ζωή με μέλη του φόρουμ, γνωριμία απο την οποία ξεκίνησαν βαθύτατοι δεσμοί φιλίας και όλο αυτό, χωρίς την ιδιωτική συνεννόηση θα ήταν αδύνατον να γίνει.
> Ας το λήξουμε εδώ όμως γιατί ήδη έχουμε ξεφύγει αρκετά.


οχι παραξενη γιατι τωρα εθιξες ενα πολυ σημαντικο και συναμα ευκολο προβλημα ατομικης επικοινωνιας !
*κοιτα τι ευκολα θα μπορουσε να λυθει, ως εξης αναλαμβανει η διαχειρηση [εφοσον φυσικα το επιθυμει ] να μεταβιβασει στον χρηστη ταδε ενα μηνυμα επικοινωνιας δικο σου! ετσι το φορουμ απαλλασεται απο αυτη την παλινδρομηση σε ιδιωτικη επικοινωνια και εσυ , αφου δεν θελεις να κοινοποιησεις τα στοιχεια σου , σε ολους , εξυπηρετεισαι!*
να γυρισουμε δηλαδη σε ενα *συστημα οπερειτορ* το οποιο στην Ελλαδα ειναι πολυ αγνωστο αλλα στην Αγγλια η τις ΗΠΑ ευρεως διαδεδομενο! Εννοειται οτι μιλαμε για πολυ περιορισμενο αριθμο μηνυματων , γιατι το φορουμ ειναι εθελοντικο και δεν εχει προσωπικο!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ο Νικος ομως βαζει ψηλα τον πηχη βινς και λεει βρειτε λυση που να μην μπλοκαρει τις αρχες μας σαν φορουμ!
Θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα Στο σχολειο , οταν καποιοι μαθητες επαιζαν κρεμαλα η μιλουσαν μεταξυ τους, αλλα καθηγητες τους απεβαλαν απο την ταξη , αλλοι τους γελοιοποιουσαν χρησιμοποιουσαν την υπολοιπη ταξη και αλλοι 
απλα τους ρωτουσαν ατομικα , για να τραβηξουν ξανα το ενδιαφερον τους στο μαθημα ξεπερνοντας τελειως την τιμωρια ....
Αν μπουμε στην λογικη της ομαδας και της αποριψης οπως λες . τοτε θα πρεπει να αναλυσουμε την ομαδα και την σχεση της με τους σκοπους του φορουμ! Καταλαβαινεις οτι μια παρομοια διαδικασια θα ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα την διασπαση που ειναι αντιθετη με την βασικη αρχη του φορουμ που ειναι η συγκεντρωση .... 
Αρα η αναζητηση μας που κινειται στα πλαισια του φορουμ ειναι η αποριψη της ομαδας χωρις να φτασουμε στην αξιολογηση η τιμωρια των επι μερους υπευθυνων που την διαχειριζονται 
Ο ΕΥΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!
Εκει εγκυται η ταυτιση αποψεων μας με τον Νικο
Θελουμε το φορουμ απαλλαγμενο απο τα χαρακτηριστικα ομαδων!
Θελουμε το φορουμ να ειναι ανοιχτο σε ολους εξισου!
Δεν θελουμε να μπουμε σα διαδικασια ατομικης αξιολογησης και επιρηψης ευθυνων γιατι ειναι διασπαστικη ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ειπα και πιο πριν οτι τα οσα εγραψε η μαρινα συνιστουν ενδιαφερον προβληματισμο στα οσα προβληματα υπαρχουν.
> Συνεχιζω να βλεπω ετσι και τις επικοδομητικες αποψεις της ανωνυμης, αν και το κατα ποσο ολα αυτα μπορουν να βοηθησουν πρεπει να επιβεβαιωθουν στη πραξη.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν συντασομαι με τα οσα γραφει ο Empneustns,
> μιας και προσπαθει να εμπεδωσει οτι το ολο προβλημα ειμαι εγω και οτι ολα ειναι θεμα νευρων (??!!!!??)
> 
> ...


δεν υπαρχει καλυτερος τροπος να ριξεις λαδι στην φωτια κρινε 
απο το να δειχνεις σε οσους σε εχουν βλαψει αμεσα η εμμεσα οτι καταφεραν να σε κανουν να χασεις τον αυτοελεγχο σου!
απλα γιατι αυτο επιδιωκουν και τους δικαιωνεις !
εσυ ο πρωτος και ισως ο μονος τουλαχιστον οσο καιρο ειμαι εδω μαζι σας που ξκινησε ολο αυτο το επιχειρημα στην τριπολη 
σημερα φαινεται σαν να απευθυνεις απειλη προς τον ανθρωπο που πηγες να υποστηριξεις !
αυτο ακριβως λεει ο Νικος και τον υποστηριζω με κλειστα ματια .ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΟΡΦΗΣ ΠΑΓΙΔΑΣ
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΑ Η ΑΘΕΛΑ ΕΡΙΞΑΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΤΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!
ΟΧΙ ΚΡΙΝΕ ! ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΧΩΡΙΣ 
ΙΧΝΟΣ ΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟΤΗΤΑΣ 
ΑΛΛΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΕΥΡΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ ΤΟΥ....
ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΜΕΙΛ , ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟΥ ΚΛΠ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΜΟΝΤΕΡΕΙΤΟΡ 
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Ο ΕΥΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!
> Εκει εγκυται η ταυτιση αποψεων μας με τον Νικο
> Θελουμε το φορουμ απαλλαγμενο απο τα χαρακτηριστικα ομαδων!
> Θελουμε το φορουμ να ειναι ανοιχτο σε ολους εξισου!
> Δεν θελουμε να μπουμε σα διαδικασια ατομικης αξιολογησης και επιρηψης ευθυνων γιατι ειναι διασπαστικη ...



βρε πανε,
σιγα μην τους κατασχεσουμε και τα κινητα....!

Το θεμα των ομαδων (αγελη τα ονομασα εγω) ειναι υπαρκτο.
Και δεν υπαρχει μονο σε αυτο το φορουμ, αλλα σε πολλα.

Εγω το πιο τιμιο απο ολα πιστευω οτι ειναι,
οταν εμφανιζονται τετοια χαρακτηριστικα, να στηλιτευονται οτι ειναι εκτος πνευματος του φορουμ.
Οταν δεν γινεται αυτο, τοτε ευκολα ο αλλος, αισθανεται οτι πράττει ορθως....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν υπαρχει καλυτερος τροπος να ριξεις λαδι στην φωτια κρινε 
> απο το να δειχνεις σε οσους σε εχουν βλαψει αμεσα η εμμεσα οτι καταφεραν να σε κανουν να χασεις τον αυτοελεγχο σου!
> 
> 
> 
> παρακαλω?
> εμενα με εχουν βλαψει?
> εχασα αυτοελεγχο?
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Ο ΕΥΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!
> Εκει εγκυται η ταυτιση αποψεων μας με τον Νικο
> Θελουμε το φορουμ απαλλαγμενο απο τα χαρακτηριστικα ομαδων!
> ...


ΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΣΕς ΜΕΡΕς?
το ζητημα μας ειναι η προληψη κρινε...
εκει να στραφεις ....
οχι στην ιδεα οτι η \"βια φερνει βια\" 
ουτε στην κατασχεση των κινητων[σου εχω γραψει οτι εχεις αυστηρο υπερ-εγω!]
γιατι μπαινεις σε ξενα καναλια ,γυρνωντας παλι στον ατομισμο!
εδω μεσα παιζονται ολα ! 
τι εμποδιζει σημερα αυτο το φορουμ να ειναι μια πλατεια ? 
οτι καποιοι εχουν ανοιξει λαγουμια και την προσπερνανε για να μην πεσουν στην κυκλοφορικη συμφορηση!
δεν μπορεις να απαγορευσεις την πωληση σκαφτικων μηχανηματων ουτε τις αξινες !
Μπορεις ομως να απαγορευσεις την διελευση τροχοφορων απο την πλατεια σου , να βαλεις και λιγη μουσικη , μια εκθεση ζωγραφικης η μια συναυλια και σε λιγο θα ξαναγεμισει κοσμο παλι!
*\"Η πλατεια ηταν γεματη απο νοημα που εχει κατι απο την ζωη\"*

----------


## krino

χμμ κοιτα πανο,
ας κοπουν τα u2u, αλλωστε εγω σπανιως παιρνω μυνηματα.
Αλλα δεν ξερω αν αυτο λυνει κατι.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> χμμ κοιτα πανο,
> ας κοπουν τα u2u, αλλωστε εγω σπανιως παιρνω μυνηματα.
> Αλλα δεν ξερω αν αυτο λυνει κατι.


Δεν λυνει κρινε 
Δυσκολευει μοναχα την οργανωση των υπο-ομαδων και την διακινηση των ιδιωτικων πληροφοριων για ψυχολογους και γιατρους που κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται εδω μεσα !
*Ο καλος γιατρος η ψυχολογος ειναι αυτος που εχει την τυχη να εχει ενα καλο ασθενη η συνοδο!*
*που θα δωσει σωστο και πληρες ιστορικο , που θα στηριξει σωστα τον αρρωστο στο περιβαλλον του και που θα δωσει αμεσα ενημερωση για την πορεια των φαρμακων στην διαμορφωση της υγειας του ...*
Ας βγουμε καποτε απο αυτη την καταρα που λεγεται συνδιαλλαγη με καθε μορφη εξουσιας !
το κοστος της δεν μπρουμε να το σηκωσουμε σαν οικονομια !
Μαζικα να ζητησουμε καλυτερη περιθαλψη , καλυτερη προνοια 
καλυτερη παιδεια ! μαζικα και οχι ατομικα ....

----------


## RainAndWind

Το να απαγορευτεί η περαιτέρω επικοινωνία των μελών που επιθυμούν να την έχουν,μου φαντάζει ως μία λύση πονάει πόδι κόψει πόδι,όχι μία αλλαγή επικοινωνιακής τακτικής και ουσίας.
Καταργείται η ευκαιρία να έρθουν κοντύτερα όσοι επιθυμούν,να βρουν συντροφικότητα πέρα από τις λέξεις τις γραμμένες σε κάποια posts.

Δίνεται σε τέτοια fora,η δυνατότητα μέσω των κοινών τόπων και ζητημάτων,όχι μόνο να μοιραστούν ενδιαφέροντα,hobbies,ελεύθερο χρόνο,αλλά και να χτιστούν φιλίες σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.Ας μη βλέπουμε μόνο την αρνητική πλευρά των θεμάτων,δεν υπάρχει μόνο αυτή.

Γιατί να ακυρώσουμε τη δυνατότητα αυτή,όταν μπορούμε να την έχουμε διασφαλίζοντας την ειρήνη και τον πολιτισμό εντός του forum;Δεν είναι αλληλοαναιρούμενα τα δύο αυτά,ούτε αποτελούν τη ρίζα του κακού τα u2u.Είναι απλοικό να πιστεύουμε κάτι τέτοιο.

Χρειάζεται περισσότερος έλεγχος των posts και να δοθεί βάση στο να βρεθούν άτομα ικανά να γίνουν moderators,με διάθεση να ασχολούνται δύο ή τρεις ώρες την ημέρα με το moderating.Κάτι που γίνεται σε άλλα fora.Επειδή ο όγκος των καθημερινών μηνυμάτων είναι αρκετός,θα πρέπει να μοιραστεί η ευθύνη των sections σε διαφορετικά άτομα,ώστε με μία minimum ημερήσια ασχολία,να μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν οι ανάγκες της διαχείρισης.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Το να απαγορευτεί η περαιτέρω επικοινωνία των μελών που επιθυμούν να την έχουν,μου φαντάζει ως μία λύση πονάει πόδι κόψει πόδι,όχι μία αλλαγή επικοινωνιακής τακτικής και ουσίας.
> Καταργείται η ευκαιρία να έρθουν κοντύτερα όσοι επιθυμούν,να βρουν συντροφικότητα πέρα από τις λέξεις τις γραμμένες σε κάποια posts.
> 
> Δίνεται σε τέτοια fora,η δυνατότητα μέσω των κοινών τόπων και ζητημάτων,όχι μόνο να μοιραστούν ενδιαφέροντα,hobbies,ελεύθερο χρόνο,αλλά και να χτιστούν φιλίες σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.Ας μη βλέπουμε μόνο την αρνητική πλευρά των θεμάτων,δεν υπάρχει μόνο αυτή.
> 
> Γιατί να ακυρώσουμε τη δυνατότητα αυτή,όταν μπορούμε να την έχουμε διασφαλίζοντας την ειρήνη και τον πολιτισμό εντός του forum;Δεν είναι αλληλοαναιρούμενα τα δύο αυτά,ούτε αποτελούν τη ρίζα του κακού τα u2u.Είναι απλοικό να πιστεύουμε κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Χρειάζεται περισσότερος έλεγχος των posts και να δοθεί βάση στο να βρεθούν άτομα ικανά να γίνουν moderators,με διάθεση να ασχολούνται δύο ή τρεις ώρες την ημέρα με το moderating.Κάτι που γίνεται σε άλλα fora.Επειδή ο όγκος των καθημερινών μηνυμάτων είναι αρκετός,θα πρέπει να μοιραστεί η ευθύνη των sections σε διαφορετικά άτομα,ώστε με μία minimum ημερήσια ασχολία,να μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν οι ανάγκες της διαχείρισης.


κοιτα λοιπον τι προτεινεις 
να αλλαξει φιλοσοφια ενα ολοκληρο φορουμ που στηριζεται στην *προβολη σαν μηχανισμο αμυνας* , θετοντας σε κινδυνο την λειτουργια του , γιατι καποιοι ισως σκοπιμα , σχηματιζουν ομαδα εντος των προσθετων δυνατοτητων του για ατομικη επικοινωνια που αλλωστε δεν υπαρχει σε κανενα αλλο φορουμ απο οσα εχω επισκεφθει μεχρι σημερα !

----------


## weird

Πάνο θεωρώ άστοχο αυτό που λες.
Υπάρχουν και μεμονωμένα κρούσματα υβρισμού και κακοποίησης, ας μην τα ανάγουμε τώρα όλα στην ιδιωτικότητα που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει \"ομάδες\".
Ομάδες και κλίκες, σχηματίζονται και χωρίς τα u2u.

Μου φαίνεται οτι επιλέγεις να δεις ένα άσχετο θέμα σαν σχετικό και μάλιστα να το ανάγεις σε λύση του προβλήματος. 

Κάτι άλλο επι της εκτόνωσης της επιθετικότητας, έχεις να προτείνεις?

----------


## πανος12345

να ξαναβαλω και ενα παραδειγμα για να το καταλαβεις καλυτερα
εβαλε ενα μελος θεμα για το πρωκτικο σεξ και ενοχλησε καποιους που ζητησαν να διαγραφει ο τιτλος ! 
ευτυχως που δεν διαγραφηκε το ποστ, γιατι στο περιεχομενο αναφεροτανε οτι υπηρξε συνουσια με αγνωστο χωρις προφυλαχτικο και μαλιστα αναρωτιοτανε το μελος αν εκανε σωστα 
*Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΧΤΙΚΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΜΥΝΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΤΖ!*
Καταλαβες μηπως τωρα γιατι καμμια παρεμβαση σε ποστ δεν πρεπει να γινεται?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> να ξαναβαλω και ενα παραδειγμα για να το καταλαβεις καλυτερα
> εβαλε ενα μελος θεμα για το πρωκτικο σεξ και ενοχλησε καποιους που ζητησαν να διαγραφει ο τιτλος ! 
> ευτυχως που δεν διαγραφηκε το ποστ, γιατι στο περιεχομενο αναφεροτανε οτι υπηρξε συνουσια με αγνωστο χωρις προφυλαχτικο και μαλιστα αναρωτιοτανε το μελος αν εκανε σωστα 
> *Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΧΤΙΚΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΜΥΝΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΤΖ!*
> Καταλαβες μηπως τωρα γιατι καμμια παρεμβαση σε ποστ δεν πρεπει να γινεται?


Αλλάζουμε θέμα λοιπόν, πάμε στο θέμα του αν θα πρέπει ή όχι να γίνονται παρεμβάσεις στους τίτλους των ποστ ή γενικότερα στα ποστα, αν κατάλαβα.
Να σου πω τι σκέφτομαι πάνω σε αυτό. 
Δεν πιστεύω οτι ο σκοπός του φόρουμ είναι η ενημέρωση επι σεξουαλικών θεμάτων, αλλά η αλληλουποστήριξη σε θέματα εν γένει ψυχολογίας. 
Αρα βρίσκω αυθαίρετο έναν τέτοιο σκοπό.

Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως, αν κάποιος θέλει να πληροφορήσει, δεν νομίζω οτι θα τον βοηθήσει τόσο ένας τίτλος σε ένα ποστ, όσο το να ανοίξει, ένα δίκο του ποστ.
Πράγμα το οποίο έχεις κάνει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο θεωρώ άστοχο αυτό που λες.
> Υπάρχουν και μεμονωμένα κρούσματα υβρισμού και κακοποίησης, ας μην τα ανάγουμε τώρα όλα στην ιδιωτικότητα που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει \"ομάδες\".
> Ομάδες και κλίκες, σχηματίζονται και χωρίς τα u2u.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται οτι επιλέγεις να δεις ένα άσχετο θέμα σαν σχετικό και μάλιστα να το ανάγεις σε λύση του προβλήματος. 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο επι της εκτόνωσης της επιθετικότητας, έχεις να προτείνεις?


το εχω κανει απο την αρχη παραξενη ανοιγοντας σχετικα θεματα και μαζευοντας την επιθετικοτητα ολου του φορουμ πανω μου!
επιμενω ομως οτι εχω δικιο *οτι σε κανενα φορουμ που να ξερω , δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα προσωπικης επικοινωνιας μεταξυ των μελων* και εκει βρισκεται η ριζα του προβληματος εδω μεσα !
Η επικοινωνια υπαρχει μονο μεσω διαχειρησης του φορουμ και αυτο μπορει να γινει καλλιστα και για την ληψη μηνυματων με προσωπικα στοιχεια απο χρηστες που επιθυμουν να τα κοινοποιησουν σε καποιους τριτους και οχι σε ολους .
αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου και αυτη υποστηριζω σαν την μονη λυση για την διασπαση των ομαδων που μπορει να κρυβουν αλλα συμφεροντα απο πισω τους ....
ο*πως και να χει παντως τα μυστικα κατεστρεψαν αυτο τον κοσμο και παντα εξυπηρετησαν μονο την εξουσια του...*

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> το εχω κανει απο την αρχη παραξενη ανοιγωντας σχετικα θεματα και μαζευοντας την επιθετικοτητα ολου του φορουμ πανω μου!
> επιμενω ομως οτι εχω δικιο οτι σε κανενα φορουμ δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα προσβωπικης επικοινωνιας μεταξυ των μελων και εκει βρισκεται η ριζα του προβληματος εδω μεσα !


Μάλλον η επιθετικότητα που μάζεψες Πάνο, είχε να κάνει με πολλούς άλλους παράγοντες, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι της παρούσης να το συζητήσουμε τώρα. 
Σέβομαι την άποψή σου, μα διαφωνώ κάθετα με αυτή. 

Όταν ένα φόρουμ το χαρακτηρίζει η βαθύτατη επικοινωνία και αλληλοστήριξη των μελών μεταξύ τους σε ένα δημόσιο επίπεδο ( ειδικά παλιότερα έβλεπες συχνά κατι τέτοιο), τότε το να στερήσουμε το ιδιωτικό επίπεδο στην επικοινωνία αυτή το θεωρώ το λιγότερο άστοχο και ατυχές.

Μια ομάδα, μπορεί να συνιστά μια κλίκα, μπορεί να συνιστά και μια ένωση προσώπων με σκοπούς αγαθούς και πολύτιμους.
Δεν καταδικάζω απόλυτα και σφαιρικά το φαινόμενο της ομάδας.

Γιατι αν μη τι άλλο, τι έιναι αυτό το φόρουμ παρά μια \"ομάδα\" στο σύνολό του?

Την καλήμέρα μου Πάνο.

υγ. θα σου έλεγα, να ψάξεις με τον εαυτό σου, γιατι οι ομάδες σε φοβίζουν τόσο πολύ. Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση ενός ατόμου που έχει πολύ καλή σχέση με την μοναξιά. Μήπως λοιπόν αυτά τα δύο σχετίζονται ?  :Wink:

----------


## RainAndWind

Δε συμφωνώ,τουλάχιστον σε όσα fora έχω υπάρξει ή υπάρχω ως μέλος,η διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των posts,πάντα είχε να κάνει με το ενεργό και παρόν moderating και όχι με την ύπαρξη των u2u ή των pms.Άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο.Άσε που σε όλα υπήρχε η δυνατότητα αυτή,ανεξαρτήτως της θεματολογίας τους.Moυ κάνει εντύπωση που τονίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει σε άλλα fora αυτή η επικοινωνία,καθώς ισχύει το αντίθετο,είναι προυπόθεση επίσης το να υπάρχει,ώστε να μπορεί και ο administrator ή ο moderator,να στέλνουν στα μέλη την αιτιολόγηση της προειδοποίησής τους.Δηλαδή σε περίπτωση που το post κάποιου περιείχε ρατσιστικό/υβριστικό κτλ περιεχόμενο,ταυτόχρονα με τη διαγραφή του post,(κατά περίπτωση η τροποποίησή του με αφαίρεση μόνο του απαγορευτικού περιεχομένου),τότε αμέσως το μέλος λαμβάνει και ειδοποίηση στα pms του,με τη γνωστοποίηση ως εξής\"το μήνυμά σας τροποποιήθηκε/σβήστηκε,καθώς το περιεχόμενό τους κρίθηκε ως μη συμβατό με τους όρους του forum.

To βρίσκω δίκαιο να σημειώσω.Επίσης,σε άλλα fora,κάτω από την μετατροπή του μηνύματος,ο moderator,κάθε φορά βάζει link με τους κανόνες του forum.Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένα forum ψυχολογίας δεν πρέπει να έχει σταθερές τις οποίες να ακολουθούνται,να που οφείλονται και οι συμπεριφορές που ξεφεύγουν των ορίων.Προφανώς δεν έχουν χαρακτεί σαφώς τα όρια,άρα πώς να ξέρουν τα μέλη τι ξεφεύγει και τι όχι;Πάνω στην υποκειμενικότητα του καθενός από εμάς θα το βασίσουμε;

----------


## πανος12345

\"Γιατι αν μη τι άλλο, τι έιναι αυτό το φόρουμ παρά μια \"ομάδα\" στο σύνολό του?\"
αυτο ξαναδιαβασε το παραξενη για να καταλαβεις οτι ερχεται σε πληρη αντιθεση με οσα υποστηριζεις εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι!
αν δηλαδη θελουμε το φορουμ μια ομαδα , πρεπει να κοψουμε την δυνατοτητα τεχνικα να σχηματιζονται υπο-ομαδες με χαρακτηριστικα που αποκλινουν απο εκεινα της σκοπιμοτητας του συνολου!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> το εχω κανει απο την αρχη παραξενη ανοιγωντας σχετικα θεματα και μαζευοντας την επιθετικοτητα ολου του φορουμ πανω μου!
> επιμενω ομως οτι εχω δικιο οτι σε κανενα φορουμ δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα προσβωπικης επικοινωνιας μεταξυ των μελων και εκει βρισκεται η ριζα του προβληματος εδω μεσα !
> ...


απολυτα παραξενη 
μια ομαδα απατεωνων με προσβαση στην εξουσια ειγνε αιτια να βρεθω μακρυα απο το σπιτι , την δουλια και την πατριδα μου!
γιαυτο ξερω τι πρεπει να γινει για να παψει να διαλυει τα παντα στο περασμα της ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> \"Γιατι αν μη τι άλλο, τι έιναι αυτό το φόρουμ παρά μια \"ομάδα\" στο σύνολό του?\"
> αυτο ξαναδιαβασε το παραξενη για να καταλαβεις οτι ερχεται σε πληρη αντιθεση με οσα υποστηριζεις εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι!
> αν δηλαδη θελουμε το φορουμ μια ομαδα , πρεπει να κοψουμε την δυνατοτητα τεχνικα να σχηματιζονται υπο-ομαδες με χαρακτηριστικα που αποκλινουν απο εκεινα της σκοπιμοτητας του συνολου!


Πάνο σου είπα οτι διαφωνώ.
Δεν νομίζω οτι έχει νόημα να συζητήσουμε άλλο αυτή την απλοϊκη προσέγγιση που άπτεται περισσότερο των ανασφαλειών σου ( εκτιμώ) παρά του αληθινού προβλήματος.
Μακάρι οι υπο-ομάδες να ήταν η αληθινή αιτία αυτού, αλλά αν το αποδεχόμουν αυτό, θα ήταν σαν, συνειδητά να εθελοτυφλούσα.

Και πάλι καλημέρα  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δε συμφωνώ,τουλάχιστον σε όσα fora έχω υπάρξει ή υπάρχω ως μέλος,η διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των posts,πάντα είχε να κάνει με το ενεργό και παρόν moderating και όχι με την ύπαρξη των u2u ή των pms.Άσχετο το ένα με το άλλο.Άσε που σε όλα υπήρχε η δυνατότητα αυτή,ανεξαρτήτως της θεματολογίας τους.Moυ κάνει εντύπωση που τονίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει σε άλλα fora αυτή η επικοινωνία,καθώς ισχύει το αντίθετο,είναι προυπόθεση επίσης το να υπάρχει,ώστε να μπορεί και ο administrator ή ο moderator,να στέλνουν στα μέλη την αιτιολόγηση της προειδοποίησής τους.Δηλαδή σε περίπτωση που το post κάποιου περιείχε ρατσιστικό/υβριστικό κτλ περιεχόμενο,ταυτόχρονα με τη διαγραφή του post,(κατά περίπτωση η τροποποίησή του με αφαίρεση μόνο του απαγορευτικού περιεχομένου),τότε αμέσως το μέλος λαμβάνει και ειδοποίηση στα pms του,με τη γνωστοποίηση ως εξής\"το μήνυμά σας τροποποιήθηκε/σβήστηκε,καθώς το περιεχόμενό τους κρίθηκε ως μη συμβατό με τους όρους του forum.
> 
> To βρίσκω δίκαιο να σημειώσω.Επίσης,σε άλλα fora,κάτω από την μετατροπή του μηνύματος,ο moderator,κάθε φορά βάζει link με τους κανόνες του forum.Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένα forum ψυχολογίας δεν πρέπει να έχει σταθερές τις οποίες να ακολουθούνται,να που οφείλονται και οι συμπεριφορές που ξεφεύγουν των ορίων.Προφανώς δεν έχουν χαρακτεί σαφώς τα όρια,άρα πώς να ξέρουν τα μέλη τι ξεφεύγει και τι όχι;Πάνω στην υποκειμενικότητα του καθενός από εμάς θα το βασίσουμε;


μιλας για ενδοεπικοινωνια μεταξυ διαχειρησης και μελων και εμεις αναφερομαστε για ενδοεπεικοινωνια μονο μεταξυ μελων!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> οτι υπηρξε συνουσια με αγνωστο χωρις προφυλαχτικο και μαλιστα αναρωτιοτανε το μελος αν εκανε σωστα 
> *Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΧΤΙΚΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΚΥΡΙΑ ΑΜΥΝΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΤΖ!*
> Καταλαβες μηπως τωρα γιατι καμμια παρεμβαση σε ποστ δεν πρεπει να γινεται?


τι μας λες.....
εγω αυτο το βλεπω νταντεμα και οχι πληροφορηση.


Εκτος απο κατι γυναικες στην ζουαζιλανδη,
ολες οι υπολοιπες γνωριζουν μετα τα 16 τους, οτι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουν προφυλακτικο εκτος αν εχουν σταθερο συντροφο.
Ποσο μαλλον οταν μιλαμε για ατομα με ενεργη σεξουαλικοτητα, με σταθερη επαφη με γυναικολογο κλπ κλπ.....

Βρεθηκαμε εμεις εδω οι παντογνωστες για να αποσαφηνισουμε την αξια του προφυλακτικου πριν - κατα την διαρκεια - και μετα του πρωκτικου ερως?


Μηπως να βαλω και εγω ενα θεμα οτι το καυλι* μου μεγαλωνει ασυστολα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να το σταματησω?






* δεν γνωριζω αλλη λεξη κατανοητη, σορρυ για αυτο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δε συμφωνώ,τουλάχιστον σε όσα fora έχω υπάρξει ή υπάρχω ως μέλος,η διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των posts,πάντα είχε να κάνει με το ενεργό και παρόν moderating .................................................. .....Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένα forum ψυχολογίας δεν πρέπει να έχει σταθερές τις οποίες να ακολουθούνται,να που οφείλονται και οι συμπεριφορές που ξεφεύγουν των ορίων.Προφανώς δεν έχουν χαρακτεί σαφώς τα όρια,άρα πώς να ξέρουν τα μέλη τι ξεφεύγει και τι όχι;Πάνω στην υποκειμενικότητα του καθενός από εμάς θα το βασίσουμε;


αγαπητέ Βροχή και άνεμε,
στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ, οι διαχειριστικές παρεμβάσεις ανέκαθεν υπήρξαν ήπιες και χαλαρές, κι έτσι ηταν εμφανής η συλλογική αυτο-διαχείριση.
Κι αυτό ήταν ένα απο τα ιδιαίτερα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά του φόρουμ αυτού. 
Ωστόσο, στις δύσκολες μέρες που διανύουμε, ίσως θα ήταν καλό, όπως συζητάμε, να ενταθεί η διαχειριστική παρέμβαση, όχι στο σημείο που γίνεται σε άλλα φόρουμ, αλλά πάντως στον βαθμό εκείνο που απαιτείται για να χαραχθούν αντικειμενικά τα όρια, όπως αναφέρεις.

----------


## RainAndWind

Eίναι στραβός ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε;Σε κάθε περίπτωση,η ύπαρξη ενός μπούσουλα αποτελεί καλή βάση για ξεκαθάρισμα του τοπίου.

Τα μέλη θα νιώσουν μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια όταν γνωρίζουν πως δε θα χρησιμοποιηθούν πράγματα που βγάζουν από μέσα τους ως \"εργαλεία\"στοχοποίησής τους,γεγονός που διαπίστωσα και με προβλημάτισε...Και το γεγονός πως αφέθηκαν να το κάνουν κάποια μέλη,λόγω του αδύναμου moderating,επίσης αποτελεί μία πραγματικότητα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Eίναι στραβός ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε;Σε κάθε περίπτωση,η ύπαρξη ενός μπούσουλα αποτελεί καλή βάση για ξεκαθάρισμα του τοπίου.
> 
> Τα μέλη θα νιώσουν μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια όταν γνωρίζουν πως δε θα χρησιμοποιηθούν πράγματα που βγάζουν από μέσα τους ως \"εργαλεία\"στοχοποίησής τους,γεγονός που διαπίστωσα και με προβλημάτισε...Και το γεγονός πως αφέθηκαν να το κάνουν κάποια μέλη,λόγω του αδύναμου moderating,επίσης αποτελεί μία πραγματικότητα.


Στα όσα λες συμφωνώ.
Το γεγόνος αυτό που λες, είναι όντως γεγονός και με προβλημάτισε και με έθλιψε όπως και πολλούς άλλους.
Όταν σε μια κοινότητα τα ευάλωτα σημεία κάποιου, γίνονται αιτία στοχοποίησης του και μάλιστα δεικτικότατης, φαινόμενο που έχει συμβει πολλάκις, τότε η πλάστιγγα, απο την ελευθερία θα πρέπει να τείνει περισσότερο προς την ασφάλεια.

Καλώς ήρθες Rain and Wind  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλώς σας βρήκα! :Smile: )

----------


## πανος12345

υποψιαζομαι Νικο οτι ηρθε η ωρα να υπερασπιστεις οπως νομιζεις εσυ και οι συνεργατες σου μονοι σας ενα τοσο σημαντικο εργαλειο μαζικης επικοινωνιας οπως αυτο το φορουμ...

Αυτοι που τους αρεσουν τα μυστηρια, η ιδιωτικοτητα, τα φακελακια, τα στερεοτυπα , η συντηρηση και η αυταρχικη συμπεριφορα , αρνουνται συστηματικα καθε μορφης επεμβαση που θα αφηνε αλωβητο το χαρακτηρα του φορουμ να εκπλπηρωνει τους σκοπους του *χωρις να βαζει φιμωτρο σε αυτους που το εχουν πραγματικα αναγκη για να μπορεσουν αυθορμητα να εκθεσουν το συμπτωμα τους η αυτο των συγγενων και φιλων τους, για να νοιωσουν το χαδι της συντροφικοτητας και της γειτονιας , την κοινη γνωμη που θα υποστηριξει το ατομο στο προβλημα του με ανθρωπια ...*
Η αποφαση ειναι δικη σας 
επαναλαμβανω οτι σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποτηριξης καθε μορφη ατομικης επικοινωνιας ισως παραβιαζει ακομα και την επαγγελματικη δεοντολογια γιατρων και ψυχολογων οι οποιοι θα επρεπε να θελουν επωνυμα την καταργηση στο φακελακι και την μιζα ....
Η Ελλαδα αλλαζει και καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξουμε καιμεις στρεφομενοι ξανα στον ηλιο της πλατειας απο τα σκοτεινα σοκακια της διαπλοκης και της συναλλαγης ...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> υποψιαζομαι Νικο οτι ηρθε η ωρα να υπερασπιστεις οπως νομιζεις εσυ και οι συνεργατες σου μονοι σας ενα τοσο σημαντικο εργαλειο μαζικης επικοινωνιας οπως αυτο το φορουμ...
> 
> Αυτοι που τους αρεσουν τα μυστηρια, η ιδιωτικοτητα, τα φακελακια, τα στερεοτυπα , η συντηρηση και η αυταρχικη συμπεριφορα , αρνουνται συστηματικα καθε μορφης επεμβαση που θα αφηνε αλωβητο το χαρακτηρα του φορουμ να εκπλπηρωνει τους σκοπους του *χωρις να βαζει φιμωτρο σε αυτους που το εχουν πραγματικα αναγκη για να μπορεσουν αυθορμητα να εκθεσουν το συμπτωμα τους η αυτο των συγγενων και φιλων τους, για να νοιωσουν το χαδι της συντροφικοτητας και της γειτονιας , την κοινη γνωμη που θα υποστηριξει το ατομο στο προβλημα του με ανθρωπια ...*
> Η αποφαση ειναι δικη σας 
> επαναλαμβανω οτι σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποτηριξης καθε μορφη ατομικης επικοινωνιας ισως παραβιαζει ακομα και την επαγγελματικη δεοντολογια γιατρων και ψυχολογων οι οποιοι θα επρεπε να θελουν επωνυμα την καταργηση στο φακελακι και την μιζα ....
> Η Ελλαδα αλλαζει και καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξουμε καιμεις στρεφομενοι ξανα στον ηλιο της πλατειας απο τα σκοτεινα σοκακια της διαπλοκης και της συναλλαγης ...


Πάνο, νομίζω οτι αν θέλεις να πολεμήσεις ενεργά ενάντια στην διαπλοκή της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας, θα πρέπει να αρχίσεις απο αλλού και όχι απο το να πολεμας την δυνατότητα αποστολής ιδιωτικών μηνυμάτων, σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> υποψιαζομαι Νικο οτι ηρθε η ωρα να υπερασπιστεις οπως νομιζεις εσυ και οι συνεργατες σου μονοι σας ενα τοσο σημαντικο εργαλειο μαζικης επικοινωνιας οπως αυτο το φορουμ...
> 
> Αυτοι που τους αρεσουν τα μυστηρια, η ιδιωτικοτητα, τα φακελακια, τα στερεοτυπα , η συντηρηση και η αυταρχικη συμπεριφορα , αρνουνται συστηματικα καθε μορφης επεμβαση που θα αφηνε αλωβητο το χαρακτηρα του φορουμ να εκπλπηρωνει τους σκοπους του *χωρις να βαζει φιμωτρο σε αυτους που το εχουν πραγματικα αναγκη για να μπορεσουν αυθορμητα να εκθεσουν το συμπτωμα τους η αυτο των συγγενων και φιλων τους, για να νοιωσουν το χαδι της συντροφικοτητας και της γειτονιας , την κοινη γνωμη που θα υποστηριξει το ατομο στο προβλημα του με ανθρωπια ...*
> ...


πολεμαω τις σκιες σε ολη μου την ζωη απο οπου κι αν τις πιανω παραξενη....

----------


## RainAndWind

Πάνο,ο ήλιος της πλατείας είναι άλλο και άλλο τα σκοτάδια ορισμένων posts.Δεν θα πάρει η μπάλα τους πάντες,γιατί δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι οι πάντες,ούτε όλα τα u2u αποτελούν τόπο συνωμοσιολογίας και ύποπτης συναλλαγής.Δεν είμαι οπαδός των συνωμοσιολογιών.Έχουν και τα μέλη την ικανότητα να καταλαβαίνουν πότε μία κατάσταση ξεφεύγει του ελέγχου και το βρίσκω δείγμα υγείας να ζητείται από τον administrator να καλύψει τα κενά/παραλείψεις του εκ μέρους των μελών.Σημαίνει πως συνυπάρχει εντός του forum διάθεση να γίνουν τομές σε ζητήματα,όχι να παραμένουν ες αεί ανεπίλυτα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Πάνο,ο ήλιος της πλατείας είναι άλλο και άλλο τα σκοτάδια ορισμένων posts.Δεν θα πάρει η μπάλα τους πάντες,γιατί δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι οι πάντες,ούτε όλα τα u2u αποτελούν τόπο συνωμοσιολογίας και ύποπτης συναλλαγής.Δεν είμαι οπαδός των συνωμοσιολογιών.Έχουν και τα μέλη την ικανότητα να καταλαβαίνουν πότε μία κατάσταση ξεφεύγει του ελέγχου και το βρίσκω δείγμα υγείας να ζητείται από τον administrator να καλύψει τα κενά/παραλείψεις του εκ μέρους των μελών.Σημαίνει πως συνυπάρχει εντός του forum διάθεση να γίνουν τομές σε ζητήματα,όχι να παραμένουν ες αεί ανεπίλυτα.


δεν υπαρχουν σκοταδια των ποστς 
γιατι κοινοποιουνται και δεχονται κριτικη

----------


## nature

Πάνο, θα κάνω ένα καυστικό λογοπαίγνιο που απευθύνεται κυρίως σε σένα, αλλά μου έχεις δώσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα ενοχληθείς ιδιαίτερα:

Αλλο πλατεία και άλλο πλατειά- ζω.

(Επειδή λες πολλές φορές ότι το φόρουμ είναι πλατεία....)

Ετσι θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην πλατειάσουμε άλλο. Το μήνυμά σου το έδωσες.

Δεν είναι το θέμα μας τα u2u. 
Δεν είναι μόνο αυτά τουλάχιστον.....

Εγραψα χτες ένα καταβετό με ερωτήσεις και αντί να αφήσεις να απαντήσει και κάποιος σ\'αυτές, κολλήσαμε με την ανάλυση των u2u.
Εγραψε η ανώνυμη ένα κατεβατό με προτάσεις και το προσπεράσαμε......

Προσωπικά με απασχολούν οι ερωτήσεις που έθεσα χτες, οι θέσεις της rainand wind, της weird και του κρινο, της ανώνυμης, *, παρά η απαγόρευση της σύστασης ομάδας.  
Εστω και αν δεν συμμετέχω σε καμιά ομάδα.

*ξέχασα και τον vince. 
Μάλλον και πολλούς άλλους.... Συγνώμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> παρά η απαγόρευση της σύστασης ομάδας.




ας κανει οποιος νομιζει οτι ομαδα του κανει κεφι.
Αρκει να μην ενοχλει και να μην στηνει ιστοριες απο το πουθενα.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> παρά η απαγόρευση της σύστασης ομάδας.
> ...


Βρήκες το νόημα krino, χωρίς να βρεις την πηγή. Αισθάνομαι πως έχεις \"πλησιάσει\" πολύ κοντά στην ψυχοσύνθεση που εμμέσως καταδεικνύεις με το μήνυμα σου. Σκέψου πως υπάρχουν δύο είδη ανθρώπων στον πλανήτη. Οι μεν που όταν βρεθούν στον πόλεμο (την αφορμή δηλαδή) θα πυροβολήσουν και οι δε που όταν βρεθούν στον πόλεμο θα αντιδράσουν. Όταν λοιπόν ένας άνθρωπος βρεθεί στον πόλεμο και δεν πυροβολήσει αλλά ούτε αντιδράσει τι σημαίνει αυτό? 

1. Ότι δεν υπάρχει πόλεμος?
2. Ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τον πόλεμο?
3. Ότι είναι βασιλιάς και δίνει μόνο διαταγές αντί να πολεμάει ο ίδιος?

Σκέψου τώρα το εξής. Σε ένα πόλεμο αντικαθιστάς τα όπλα με λόγια, τις εκατονταρχίες με κοινωνικές ομάδες, τα στρατηγία με ιατρεία. Ποιος πόλεμος επομένως? 

Μου άρεσε κάτι που είχα διαβάσει κάπου: the devils greatest trick was to convince everybody that he did not exist.

----------


## krino

Βινς,
αρχιζω και εχω την εντυπωση οτι σε καθε κοινωνικο χωρο,
συχνα πυκνα αλλαζουν οι ισορροπιες για πολλους λογους, ενας απο αυτους ειναι οταν αλλαζει η συνθεση των ατομων.
(θυμασαι την ιντεραπτηντ? Την κασσι? τον θεσσαλο? την λαβιτα? την ατζικ? τον μιχαλακη? τον αντυ? τον ολορου? την ποπς? και αρκετους ακομα που δεν μου ερχονται.....)


Ετσι για να αρχισουμε να νοσταλγουμε πως ηταν τοτε και πως σημερα......

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Πάνο, θα κάνω ένα καυστικό λογοπαίγνιο που απευθύνεται κυρίως σε σένα, αλλά μου έχεις δώσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα ενοχληθείς ιδιαίτερα:
> 
> Αλλο πλατεία και άλλο πλατειά- ζω.
> 
> (Επειδή λες πολλές φορές ότι το φόρουμ είναι πλατεία....)
> 
> Ετσι θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην πλατειάσουμε άλλο. Το μήνυμά σου το έδωσες.
> 
> ...


φυση δεν πλατειαζω εσεις πλατειαζετε...
οποια μετρα ληφθουν κατα του δικαιωματος να ποσταρει ο οποιοσδηποτε οτιδιποτε , περιοριζει το δικαιωμα προβολης οποιουδηποτε καιαυτοπαραβαιαζει την αρχη και τον σκοπο του φορουμ ψυχολογικης και οχι γυναικουλιστικης προσεγγισης των διαφορων ζητηματων!

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> φυση δεν πλατειαζω εσεις πλατειαζετε...
> οποια μετρα ληφθουν κατα του δικαιωματος να ποσταρει ο οποιοσδηποτε οτιδιποτε , περιοριζει το δικαιωμα προβολης οποιουδηποτε καιαυτοπαραβαιαζει την αρχη και τον σκοπο του φορουμ ψυχολογικης και οχι γυναικουλιστικης προσεγγισης των διαφορων ζητηματων!



Πάνε,
Aν νομίζεις ότι είναι ψυχολογική υποστήριξη να κακοποιείται κάποιο μέλος ή να υβρίζεται ή να χλευάζεται, τότε πάω πάσο.....
Μήπως πρέπει να ανεχόμαστε να πληγώνεται η αξιοπρέπειά μας, ...έτσι, στα πλαίσια ...της πλατείας? 

Η απάντησή μου είναι ΟΧΙ αγαπητέ πάνο.... 
Στα πλαίσια καμιάς πλατείας δεν τα δέχομαι αυτά.


Και να ξέρεις ότι τα δηλητήρια είναι εθιστικά πολλές φορές (ναρκωτικά, αλκοοόλ, καπνός....) Αν εκτίθεται κανείς σ\' αυτά, τα συνηθίζει. 
Ετσι και η χυδαιότητα. 
Και προσωπικά δεν θα την ανεχτώ
και ας μην ξαναπάω βόλτα στη πλατεία μου.

Καλύτερα να βρώ μια πιο υγιή συνήθεια,
που να προάγει την λογική μου,
την κριτική ματιά μου
το αίσθημα συντροφικότητας,
αλτρουισμού,
αλληλεγγύης,
εκτίμησης του κάθε καλού
και αυτοεκτίμησης.

Τέλος, 
με προβληματίζει, ακόμα και αν τα μέλη που χλευάζονται, κακοποιούνται ή προσβάλλονται αποτελούν μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό.
Ακόμα και αν το 99% των μελών, βρίσκει αυτό το φόρουμ άκρως φιλικό και υποστηρικτικό, 
αλλά ένα 1% των μελών 
βρίσκει αυτό το φόρουμ
σαν πηγή προβλημάτων, και στεναχώριας και εξευτελισμού,
τότε,
κάποιος, κάπου, κάνει κάποιο λάθος. 
Αυτό πρέπει να βρούμε!!!

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by nature_
> με προβληματίζει, ακόμα και αν τα μέλη που χλευάζονται, κακοποιούνται ή προσβάλλονται αποτελούν μόνο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό.
> Ακόμα και αν το 99% των μελών, βρίσκει αυτό το φόρουμ άκρως φιλικό και υποστηρικτικό, 
> αλλά ένα 1% των μελών 
> βρίσκει αυτό το φόρουμ
> σαν πηγή προβλημάτων, και στεναχώριας και εξευτελισμού,
> τότε,
> κάποιος, κάπου, κάνει κάποιο λάθος. 
> Αυτό πρέπει να βρούμε!!!


Ας κάνουμε ένα πείραμα nature. Ας δημιουργηθεί ένα post οπού θα αναφέρει τα nicknames που ανήκουν στο 1%. Ας απομονώσουμε το 1% κατόπιν γνώμης και ας προβούμε στην σχετική αξιολόγιση.

Πρώτο πρώτο όνομα δέχομαι να είναι το δικό μου (καθώς έχω δηλώσει την εμπειρία της ψύχωσης άρα γίνομαι αυτόματα σχιζοφρενής). Όμως ας πει ο καθένας το 1% που έχει στο μυαλό του.

ΥΓ Οι πλάγιες ενοχλήσεις δείχνουν το πόσο φοβιτσιάρηδες και θρασύδειλοι είναι μερικοί. Έλεος.. έχω χάσει πάσα ιδέα..

----------


## nature

Vince,
μάλλον δεν εξέφρασα αρκετά καθαρά τι εννοώ.
Δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει κανείς να έχει περάσει από ψύχωση για να ενοχλείται όταν τον κακοποιούν ή τον χλευάζουν.
Προσωπικά, χωρίς να έχω περάσει από ψύχωση, ενοχλούμαι πολύ. 
Είτε εδώ μέσα χλευάζομαι εγώ, είτε ο διπλανός μου.
Αν εννοείς αυτό, βάλε με δεύτερη στη λίστα αξιολόγησης που είπες!

----------


## sabb

Με τόσες παρεμβάσεις που έχω κάνει, μου φαίνεται πως κι εγώ τελικά μάλλον όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είμαι, αν και θεωρώ πως έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνω, τουλάχιστον σ\' ένα θρέντ που άπτεται των λόγων για τους οποίους αποχώρησα από το φόρουμ..

Διαβάζω πολλά και διάφορα κι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω κι όποιος θέλει απαντά..

1. Όσοι - και είναι συγκεκριμένοι αυτοί - κόπτονται για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και προτείνουν με διάφορα κατεβατά, το πως θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα η κοινότητα, τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά , βγάζουν την ουρά τους απ\' έξω για όσα εδώ και 4 μήνες κοντά συμβαίνουν ? Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως οι φράξιες ή σέχτες, ή όπως στο διάολο θέλετε πείτε τες είναι τελικά δύο , ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ? 
11 login είναι στα δύο στρατόπεδα κι ούτε ένα παραπάνω (..μην ψάχνετε να εντάξετε τη στρούμφ, είναι μια δικτυακή προσωπικότητα που δεν έδωσε ΠΟΤΕ δικαίωμα για παρεκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, αλλά τελικά έγινε βορά στον βωμό ανόητων αντιπαραθέσεων, και στήθηκε στο τοίχο αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη ενός ατυχούς ποσταρίσματος για το οποίο έκανε την αυτοκριτική της και ζήτησε συγγνώμη..)
2.Όσοι δεν συμμετέχουν σ\' αυτές τις φράξιες και που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 99% της κοινότητας, τι στο καλό φταίνε να βλέπουν τον χώρο ΤΟΥΣ, εκεί που το πρόβλημα του άλλου είναι και ΔΙΚΟ τους πρόβλημα, να λεηλατείται από την μικροψυχία μελών που εξωτερικεύουν απωθητικά συναισθήματα, όταν είναι σίγουρο πως στον πραγματικό κόσμο θα λούφαζαν ? 
3. Τι θα πει να καταργηθούν τα u2u ? Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να επικοινωνούμε και με καπνούς.... 
Το pm, είναι το κύτταρο της προσωπικής διαδικτυακής επικοινωνίας και ο τελικός προπομπός της προσέγγισης στον πραγματικό κόσμο. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ το ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ, όταν πρόκειται για προσωπική διαδικτυακή επικοινωνία. Αν αυτή προσβάλει τον συνομιλητή, οφείλει να καταγγέλεται στη διαχείριση της κοινότητας και σε κανέναν άλλο καλοθελητή που θα είχε σαν γνώμονα τη διαρροή πληροφοριών προς τρίτους και με αυτοσκοπό τη δημιουργία αντιπαραθέσεων σ\' ένα θέμα που αφορά δύο μόνο profiles. 

Φίλοι μου, ωραία όλα αυτά που λέτε για τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ, τιμητές, εκτιμητές καταστάσεων, κριτές άλλων και υπεράνω κριτικής για τον εαυτό σας...
ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ, ΚΑΝΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ\' ΟΛΑ....

Οι 11 που αναφέρω πιο πάνω , ξέρετε ποιοι είστε και δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω ονόματα. Θα κάνω μια πρόταση:
Λουφάξτε για ένα μήνα...
Μη ποστάρετε ούτε ένα κιχ...

Γιατί είμαι γαμώ το μπελά μου σίγουρος - ελπίζω να μη βγει ηλεκτρονική μούτζα εδώ- πως για ένα μήνα το φόρουμ θα λειτουργεί σαν φόρουμ αλληλοστήριξης και όχι σαν πεδίο αντιπαραθέσεων και γήπεδο κοκορομαχιών ?

Όλες οι άλλες προτάσεις που απαιτούν παραπάνω αστυνόμευση από τον ΝίκοD., μου θυμίζουν όλους εκείνους τους κακομοίρηδες που με ένδεια επιχειρημάτων σε περιόδους κρίσης της δημοκρατίας, αναλογίζονται πόσο καλύτερα θα ήταν αν είχαμε χούντα......

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Με τόσες παρεμβάσεις που έχω κάνει, μου φαίνεται πως κι εγώ τελικά μάλλον όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είμαι, αν και θεωρώ πως έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνω, τουλάχιστον σ\' ένα θρέντ που άπτεται των λόγων για τους οποίους αποχώρησα από το φόρουμ..
> 
> Διαβάζω πολλά και διάφορα κι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω κι όποιος θέλει απαντά..
> 
> 1. Όσοι - και είναι συγκεκριμένοι αυτοί - κόπτονται για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και προτείνουν με διάφορα κατεβατά, το πως θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα η κοινότητα, τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά , βγάζουν την ουρά τους απ\' έξω για όσα εδώ και 4 μήνες κοντά συμβαίνουν ? Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως οι φράξιες ή σέχτες, ή όπως στο διάολο θέλετε πείτε τες είναι τελικά δύο , ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ? 
> 11 login είναι στα δύο στρατόπεδα κι ούτε ένα παραπάνω (..μην ψάχνετε να εντάξετε τη στρούμφ, είναι μια δικτυακή προσωπικότητα που δεν έδωσε ΠΟΤΕ δικαίωμα για παρεκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, αλλά τελικά έγινε βορά στον βωμό ανόητων αντιπαραθέσεων, και στήθηκε στο τοίχο αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη ενός ατυχούς ποσταρίσματος για το οποίο έκανε την αυτοκριτική της και ζήτησε συγγνώμη..)
> 2.Όσοι δεν συμμετέχουν σ\' αυτές τις φράξιες και που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 99% της κοινότητας, τι στο καλό φταίνε να βλέπουν τον χώρο ΤΟΥΣ, εκεί που το πρόβλημα του άλλου είναι και ΔΙΚΟ τους πρόβλημα, να λεηλατείται από την μικροψυχία μελών που εξωτερικεύουν απωθητικά συναισθήματα, όταν είναι σίγουρο πως στον πραγματικό κόσμο θα λούφαζαν ? 
> 3. Τι θα πει να καταργηθούν τα u2u ? Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να επικοινωνούμε και με καπνούς.... 
> ...


Αχ...Σαμπ....πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου!

Και δεν βγάζω καθόλου την ουρά μου έξω απ όσα έγραψες....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 11 login είναι στα δύο στρατόπεδα κι ούτε ένα παραπάνω


Μιας και έχεις κάνει την μελέτη σου θα ήθελα να μάθω τα 11login που συμπέρανες (για να μην πάει και η μελέτη χαμένη). Η μία γενίκευση μετά την άλλη μάλλον μεγεθύνει το πρόβλημα παρά κάνει καλό. Εκτός αυτού θα εκτιμούσα πάρα πολύ να ακούσω την δική σου ξεκάθαρη άποψη μιας και η εικόνα που έχεις στο φορουμ, κατά την γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον, είναι θετική και αξιόλογη.

----------


## RainAndWind

Επειδή δε σκοπεύω να χτυπάω γύρω γύρω το θάμνο,θα θέσω τα εξής ερωτήματα.Όταν ένα μέλος,την πρώτη μέρα που εγγράφηκα στο forum,έβγαλε γνωμάτευση για μένα,(δίχως να με γνωρίζει,το ιστορικό μου,το χαρακτήρα μου,την ιδιότητά μου,το λόγο για τον οποίο μπήκα στο forum),πώς είχα πρόβλημα με τη σεξουαλικότητά μου,όπως όλοι οι ψυχικά ασθενείς,αυτό αποτελεί ή δεν αποτελεί λόγο παρέμβασης από την πλευρά του διαχειριστή;

Kαι ok,εγώ τυχαίνει να έχω τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσω,να απαντήσω ευθέως και να μην μπω στο τρυπάκι του αν πετάει ο γάιδαρος,αλλά επισημαίνω πως έχω διαβάσει από το ίδιο άτομο γνωματεύσεις σε πολλά threads,από το δώσε στο μωρό σου που κλαίει λάβδανο για να ηρεμήσεις κι εσύ η μητέρα,ως γνωμάτευση για τριχομονάδες σε άλλο μέλος.Τι γίνεται εκεί,χωρίς τη διαχειριστική επέμβαση;

Κατανοώ πως το μέλος που το κάνει έχει θέμα,δεν το προσβάλλω ή στοχοποιώ κατονομάζοντάς το και αντιλαμβάνομαι πως αυτή του η υιοθέτηση ρόλων και γνωματεύσεων αποτελεί ένα σύμπτωμα της κατάστασής του,αλλά πώς θα τηρηθεί το\"δεν προβαίνουμε σε γνωματεύσεις και συνταγογραφήσεις\"ξερωγώ χωρίς την παρέμβαση ενός moderator;Δεν είναι καθήκον κανενός μέλους να το κάνει,είναι καθήκον υπευθύνων.Το αυτονόητο,που δημιούργησε αρκετές εντάσεις,όταν τονίστηκε από μέλη.
Αυτή είναι η άλλη πλευρά του θέματος,δεν είδα εγρήγορση διαχειριστική,οι διαγνώσεις υπάρχουν ακόμη σε threads.

Είναι απαραίτητη η εγρήγορση,η συνεχής παρακολούθηση των posts για πολλούς λόγους.Και για την στοχοποίηση,και για τους χαρακτηρισμούς,και για την παραίνεση μελών να παραμείνουν μέσα στα πλαίσια των θεματονημάτων,και για να μένουμε τα μέλη στα σαφή όρια των ρόλων μας,και για να ορίζει ο διαχειριστής ποια threads έχουν ή δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης σε υποστηρικτικό forum.

Χωρίς καμία διάθεση άγονης κριτικής,απλά με ενδιαφέρον από μέρους μου τουλάχιστον τα σχόλιά μου. :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> φυση δεν πλατειαζω εσεις πλατειαζετε...
> οποια μετρα ληφθουν κατα του δικαιωματος να ποσταρει ο οποιοσδηποτε οτιδιποτε , περιοριζει το δικαιωμα προβολης οποιουδηποτε καιαυτοπαραβαιαζει την αρχη και τον σκοπο του φορουμ ψυχολογικης και οχι γυναικουλιστικης προσεγγισης των διαφορων ζητηματων!
> 
> ...


Φυση , με ολο τον σεβασμο που εχω στην προσωπικοτητα μας 
υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα προσεγγισης αναμεσα στον τροπο που βλεπουμε το φορουμ και κυριως την χρησιμοτητα του στην ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη.
Δεν μπορω αυτη την φορα τουλαχιστον να μην \"πλατειασω\" προκειμενου να αιτιολογησω την πλρη στηριξη μου στην επιθυμια του νικου και της διαχειρησης του φοουμ να εξυπηρετησει ενα σκοπο που φοβαμαι οτι λογω ειδκοτητας και μονο , δεν ειναι ευκολονοητος σε ολους και θα ηθελα να εισαι η εξαιρεση του κανονα και να μην αφησεις να συστοιχοζνται διπλα σου ανθρωποι που βλεπουν με κακο ματι την ιδια την δομη της δημοκρατιας !
Τι ειναι προβολη φυση ?
Ειναι η αγγογυστος δοκιμασια ενος ανθρωπου , να χρησιμοποιησει ενα υποσυνειδητο μηχανισμο προβολης , ουτωσωστε να απαλλαγει απο ενα φορτιο παρορμησεων , συνασθηματων , η απλα ενστικτων τα οποια προβληματιζουν την δομη τη σκεψης του και της συμπεριφορας του....
Ενας ανθρωπος κλαιει και οδυρεται για το χαμο ενος συγγενικου του προσωπου 105 ετων , ενω ο Μ.Ο ζωης στην Ελλαδα σημερα για ενα ανδρα ειναι τα 67 χρονια και για μια γυναικα τα 77 χρονια [συγνωμη αν υπαρχουν νεωτερα στοιχεια που αγνοω ]
Οσο και αν σου φαινεται περιεργο ισως λογω αγνοιας , η ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη σε αυτν τον ανθρωπο που προβαλει εμμεσα τον \'φοβο θανατου\" δηλαδη το \"εντσικτο της αυτοκαταστροφης \' ειναι να του δωσεις να καταλαβει οτι στατιστικα , το εν λογω ατομο που πεθανε εχει ηδη ξεπερασει κατα μια 30ετια σαν ανδρας και μια 20ετια σαν γυναικα τον Μ.Ο ζωης !
Πες μου λιπον τωρα τις θες να γινει πρακτικα 
Το φορουμ με την μεχρι σημερα δομη του , αφηνει τον καθενα να πει το μακρυ και το κοντο του και κατα κανονα φαινεται να λειτουργει σωστα !
Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο?
Γιατι ενας επιθετικος ασθενης οπως πχ το προφιλ πανικουλα 
μπορει να γυρισει να του γραψει 
\"ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις? μακαρι να εφτανα και εγω 100 χρονων!\"
αυτο που εμμεσα ζητας εσυ και ακποιοι αλλοι ειναι , να υπαρχει μια διαδικασια κριτων που θα κοβει και θα ραβει λογοκρινοντας τα γραφομενα των αλλων και μαλλον ο κρινος ας πουμε με το αυστηρο υπερ-εγω του θα ζητουσε να εσβηνε αυτο τοποστ γιατι ειρωνευεται τον πενθουντα !
μα ειναι σοβαρα πργαματα αυτα να γραφονται σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης Χωρας -μελους της Ε.Ε?
αν ειναι τοτε φυση η πεομενη κινηση θα ηταν να μπει τεστ προσωπικοτητας στην διαδικασια εγγραφης και μονο οσοι εχουν ενα βαθμο νευρωσης η ψυχωσης κατω απο ενα ορισμενο σημειο επιθετικοτητας να μπορουν να συμμετεχουν!
να στο πω αλλοιως ?
Ποιο αληθινο και καλυτερα θα βρει τον στοχο η αυθορμητη επιθετικοτητα ενος ανθρωπου σε ενα πενθουντα ενος μαθουσαλα !
Τι διαφορα εχει αν του εγραφα εγω , ξερετε μην ανησυχειτε ,
γιατι ο αποθανων ηταν ηδη πληρους ετων και ζωη η μνημη του...
Εινια μια στερεοτυπη προσεγγιση με το ιδιο ακριβως αποτελεσμα , που μαλιστα αυτος που μπηκε στο φορουμμαλλον τα εχει ηδη ακουσει η θα τα ακουσει στην κηδεια απο ολους αυτους που θα μιξοκλαινε και το μυαλο τους θα ειναι στην κληρονομια !

----------


## πανος12345

μηπως θελετε να βαλουμε μια ταμπελα που θα λεει 
επειδη τα ναρκωτικα , το αλκοολ το τσιγαρο , το κμπολοι, το τσιμπουκι ο κωλος η παρτουζα , ειναι κακες συνηθειες, παρακαλουνται οσοι ειναι ευαλωτοι σε αυτα να μην συμμετεχυν στο φορουμ μας γιατι εδω κανουμε ψυχολογικη αποστείρωση!
Ε οχι και ετσι....
Ας κοβαμε σε πρωτο βαθμο τα γιου 2 να σταματησει το πραγματικο κουτσομπολιο γιατι εκ πειρας μετα απο 200 εισερχομενα χωρις να εχω στειλει ακομα κανενα [παρα μονο απαντησεις σε ολους] σας λεω οτι και τα 200 αφορουν κουτσομπολια !
Αν δεν πιασει φυση ειμαι μαζι σας για να επανελθουμε να βρουμε πιο δραστηκα μετρα να προστατεψουμε τους αδυνατους αλλα οχι να το κανουμε μοναστηρι!

----------


## πανος12345

αντιγραφω το τελευταιο προσωπικο μηνυμα που ελαβα χωρις να κατονομαζω τον αποστολεα για να καταλαβει το φορουμ τι παιζεταισ την πλατη του 99% των μελων του 
\"koita ena minima p elaba.den leo ton paraliptei.
8a h8el;a na to dimosieues se parakalo etsi gia na 8imoude ti mou ekanan.gia thn mnhmh mou sto forum.\"

----------


## giota

Πάνο πρέπει πάντα το u2u να είναι κουτσομπολιά;Ναι υπάρχουν και αυτά αλλά υπάρχει και η ανάγκη να εκμυστηρευτείς κάποια πράγματα που σε πονούν και δεν θέλεις να δημοσιευτούν.Το δεύτερο είναι πως η ταμπέλα θα πρέπει να γράφει όσοι έχουν εμμονή με όσα αναφέρεις και δεν έχουν άλλο ενδιαφέρουν καλύτερα να μην μπαίνουν.Αν αντρέξεις στο θέμα gossip news στην σελίδα 17 το ίδιο πρόσωπο που λέει στην Θεοφανία να μην δημοσιοποιούνται τι κάνουν στο κρεββάτι τους μετά απο λίγο έφερε αναστάτωση στο φόρουμ γιατί δημοσίευσε λεπτομέρειες για τα όργια που έκανε.&lt;και μιας που δικαιολόγησες ότι η ψυχική νόσος είναι υπέυθυνη για όσα χυδαία έγραψε το άτομο, γιατί δεν το προέτρεψες να επανεκτιμήσει την θεραπεία του κάτι που έκανε το ίδιο άτομο για τον κιπ;

----------


## πανος12345

_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_

----------


## πανος12345

παρακαλαω πολυ καθε μελος αυτου του φορουμ να μην μου ξαναστειλει αλλη φορα ποσωπικο μηνυμα !
αυτο σημαινει αυτοελεγχος και τον εφραμοζω απο σημερα , τωρα για τον εαυτο μου !
σας ευχαριστω ολους για την κατανοηση !
δεν θελω να πεισω κανενα που δεν θελει να αλλαξει!
απο εδω και στο εξης θα ασχολουμαι μονο με αυτους που θελουν!

----------


## Sofia

Μαλλον τωρα καταλαβαινω: υποστηριζεται απο μερικους, οτι η κατασταση οπως εχει διαμορφωθει στο φορουμ ειναι αποτελεσμα κουτσομπολιου? Μηπως αυτο το συμπέρασμα ειναι ενας τροπος ακομα του να αποφυγει ο καθενας την αυτοκριτικη του και στην παραδοχη της συμβολης του στην κατασταση του φορουμ ως εχει σημερα?

----------


## Remedy

αλλο και τουτο παλι...
για κατσε βρε πανο...
αποφασισες ν αρχισεις τα θεληματα στο φορουμ?
για ποιο λογο δημοσιευεις υ2υ μελους εφοσον ειναι ιδιωτικη αλληλογραφια και δεν τον ρωτησες (τον αρχικο αποστολεα εννοω, εαν ειναι αληθινο κιολας)
και για ποιο λογο αν ηθελε οπωσδηποτε να το δημοσιευσει το μελος που σε παρακαλεσε, δεν το κανει μονο του, εφοσον δεν ειναι διεγραμμενο μελος?

----------


## πανος12345

[quote]_Originally posted by giota_
Πάνο πρέπει πάντα το u2u να είναι κουτσομπολιά;
οχι αλλα δυστυχως προαγουν την παλινδρομηση στην κλειστη μορφη επικοινωνιας η οποια αντικειται στους σκοπους του φορουμ
Ναι υπάρχουν και αυτά αλλά υπάρχει και η ανάγκη να εκμυστηρευτείς κάποια πράγματα που σε πονούν και δεν θέλεις να δημοσιευτούν.
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση αυτο που προτεινω ειναι να στελενεις ενα μηνυμα στον διαχειριστη ζητοντας Του να το μεταβιβασει σε οποιο[α] μελη ορισεις , με το προσωπικο σου
ε μειλ  
Το δεύτερο είναι πως η ταμπέλα θα πρέπει να γράφει όσοι έχουν εμμονή με όσα αναφέρεις και δεν έχουν άλλο ενδιαφέρουν καλύτερα να μην μπαίνουν.
Εδω θα ειμαι σκληρος μαζι σου συντροφισα , 
αλλα το φορουμ ειναι ψυολογικης υποστηριξης και ανοιχτο 
σε ολους, οποτε θα σου προτεινα να μην μπαινεις να διαβαζεις και να συμμετεχεις σε ποστ που δεν σου αρεσει το θεμα,
η το περιεχομενο τους !
Αν ανατρέξεις στο θέμα gossip news στην σελίδα 17 το ίδιο πρόσωπο που λέει στην Θεοφανία να μην δημοσιοποιούνται τι κάνουν στο κρεββάτι τους μετά απο λίγο έφερε αναστάτωση στο φόρουμ γιατί δημοσίευσε λεπτομέρειες για τα όργια που έκανε.&lt;και μιας που δικαιολόγησες ότι η ψυχική νόσος είναι υπέυθυνη για όσα χυδαία έγραψε το άτομο, γιατί δεν το προέτρεψες να επανεκτιμήσει την θεραπεία του κάτι που έκανε το ίδιο άτομο για τον κιπ; 
 ο κιπ ειναι μαλλον 50 ρης και πολυ σοβαρος ανθρωπος για να βρει μονος του το ποτε θα πρεπει να ξανασυζητησει με τον γιατρο του την θεραπεια του οπως αλλωστε ολοι εδω μεσα !Η πανικουλα δεχθηκε επιθεση και αντεπετεθηκε , αν ολοι οσοι εχουν αηδιασει απο αυτη την κατασταση απειχαν της συζητησης το θεμα θα ειχε τελειωσει καπου εδω ! ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ !

----------


## giota

Τώρα τι ρωτάς;Πάνος είναι ότι θέλει κάνει αυτοδιορίζεται και δικηγόρος και δεν αναρωτιέται για τον εαυτό του αν έχει συμβάλλει και πόσο σε αυτή την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο φ\'ορουμ

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 11 login είναι στα δύο στρατόπεδα κι ούτε ένα παραπάνω
> 
> 
> Μιας και έχεις κάνει την μελέτη σου θα ήθελα να μάθω τα 11login που συμπέρανες (για να μην πάει και η μελέτη χαμένη). Η μία γενίκευση μετά την άλλη μάλλον μεγεθύνει το πρόβλημα παρά κάνει καλό. Εκτός αυτού θα εκτιμούσα πάρα πολύ να ακούσω την δική σου ξεκάθαρη άποψη μιας και η εικόνα που έχεις στο φορουμ, κατά την γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον, είναι θετική και αξιόλογη.


Καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά πως αν έβαζα 11 ονόματα, θα διυλίζαμε τον κώνωπα και τότε ακριβώς θα ήταν που θα μεγεθύναμε το πρόβλημα. Κανένας δεν θα αποδεχόταν την δική του συμμετοχή στη φθίνουσα πορεία της κοινότητας - και βάζω και στοίχημα γι\' αυτό...

Το θέμα είναι πως οι 11 γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά ποιοι είναι και το ίδιο γνωρίζει και το υπόλοιπο 99% του φόρουμ σε ποιους αναφέρομαι....

Αν έλεγα 100, ας ψάχνονταν 100 να κάνουν την αυτοκριτική τους, το ίδιο αν έλεγα 1000. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι ποσοτικό αλλά ποιοτικό, πόσο selfrespect διαθέτει ο καθένας για να δει μέσα από ένα κυκεώνα παραβατικών συμπεριφορών, τα δικά του λάθη και παραλείψεις . Σε όσα θρέντς έγιναν μπάχαλο, αυτοί οι οποίοι κόπτονται σήμερα για περισσότερη αστυνόμευση μη τους κάνει ντα ο μπαμπούλας, κατά περίεργο τρόπο και ω του θαύματος σατανικό τρόπο, συμμετείχαν σε όλα - άλλος λίγο άλλος πολύ...

Όσο για τη γνώμη μου σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά στο φόρουμ, παραθέτω σε copy/paste προχθεσινή ανάρτηση στο ιστολόγιο μου, για να μην ανακατευθύνω τους αναγνώστες σε λίνκ που πιθανόν δεν θα ήθελαν να επισκεφτούν....

&lt;&lt;Η ανωνυμία στο ίντερνετ μέσο παραβατικής συμπεριφοράς ?

...Προσπάθησα να ερμηνεύσω πολλές φορές τη συμπεριφορά του ιντερνετικού χρήστη, όταν επικοινωνεί σαν ένα εικονικό account μέσα από φόρουμς ή chat rooms με άλλα εικονικά login ανθρώπων και ομολογώ πως απέτυχα να κατανοήσω το ψυχολογικό του προφίλ..

¨Η να το πω πιο απλά, ας πούμε πως δεν μπόρεσα να την αποκωδικοποιήσω μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά..

Διαπιστώνω ωστόσο - χωρίς να κατανοώ τη βαθύτερη αιτία των πραγμάτων - πως ο ιντερνετικός χρήστης μεταφέρει στον κυβερνοχώρο ένα μεγάλο φορτίο συναισθημάτων, που αδυνατεί κατά την γνώμη μου να εξωτερικεύσει στον πραγματικό κόσμο και βρίσκει πρόσφορο έδαφος πίσω απ\' την ανωνυμία που προσφέρει το net. Το εικονικό προφίλ - πιθανόν - να είναι και αντίστροφα ανάλογο της in real προσωπικότητας, χωρίς αυτό να αποτελεί κατ\' ανάγκη και τον κανόνα ή να είναι κι η απάντηση στο προβληματισμό μου, ο οποίος γεννήθηκε παρακολουθώντας επί αρκετές εβδομάδες τον πόλεμο λεκτικής βίας που έχει ξεσπάσει στο φόρουμ ψυχολογίας e-psy, αλλά που έχω συναντήσει εν τούτοις και σ\' άλλα φόρουμς διαφορετικής κατεύθυνσης - όπως π.χ. στο φιλοσοφείν. Αυτό το αναφέρω , για να καταδείξω πως το αντικείμενο της επικοινωνίας είτε πρόκειται για ψυχολογία, φιλοσοφία, λογοτεχνία κλπ, δεν είναι απαραίτητα και η γενεσιουργός αιτία της αλλοπρόσαλης συμπεριφοράς.

Για να το πω με ποδοσφαιρικούς όρους, \"δεν φταίει το γήπεδο που οι παίκτες σκοτώνονται αναμεταξύ τους...\"

Στον πραγματικό κόσμο, σε μια συζήτηση face to face ετερόκλητων χαρακτήρων που ωστόσο διαθέτουν τις βασικές κοινωνικές και ακαδημαικές αρχές συμπεριφοράς , είναι αδύνατο στα πλαίσια μιας διαφωνίας να φτάσουν στο σημείο να επιδείξουν παραβατικότητα και να περάσουν στο επίπεδο της λεκτικής ή ακόμη και της σωματικής βίας...Όχι πως δεν συμβαίνει, π.χ. στο κορεατικό κοινοβούλιο έχει γίνει κάτι σαν must να πλακώνονται οι βουλευτές κάθε τόσο - αλλά μια τέτοια πρακτική είναι η εξαίρεση στον πραγματικό κόσμο.
Στον εικονικό αντίθετα κόσμο, οι συμπεριφορές αυτές είναι συχνότατες και ακόμη συχνότερα επιδεινώνονται με την σύμπραξη κι άλλων χρηστών - μελών που παρεμβαίνουν στο θέμα συζήτησης, χωρίς κατευναστική όμως πρόθεση. Η ανωνυμία των χρηστών, συνεπικουρεί στο να παρουσιάζονται τέτοια φαιδρά φαινόμενα, ακριβώς γιατί η οθόνη του p/c λειτουργεί σαν τείχος προστασίας ανάμεσα τους, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει στον αληθινό κόσμο. Στην πραγματική ζωή, οι προσωπικότητες των συζητητών έστω κι αν διαφωνούν και που απορρέουν από το λόγο, τη σωματοδομή, την αύρα, τα νοήματα που εκπέμπει η γλώσσα του σώματος, λειτουργούν αποτρεπτικά στο να πάρει η συζήτηση / διαφωνία αποκλίνουσα τροπή. 
Στον κυβερνοχώρο ωστόσο, ένα προφίλ δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτε από ένα άλλο , γεγονός που σημαίνει πως η \"ισότητα\" της ανωνυμίας, πολλές φορές οδηγεί σε συμπεριφορές ανοίκειες, ακόμη και μεταξύ εκείνων που δηλώνουν ή προσπαθούν να χτίσουν μια διαδικτυακή προσωπικότητα με ακαδημαικό κύρος.

Το δυστύχημα είναι πως τα πτυχία κι η παιδεία στον εικονικό κόσμο της ανωνυμίας, δεν αρκούν να δηλώνονται...
Πρέπει και να φαίνονται - μέσα απ\' το γραπτό λόγο που ακολουθεί στοιχειώδεις κανόνες επικοινωνίας και αρχές σεβασμού στον αντίλογο... &gt;&gt;

----------


## Remedy

δικηγορος μπορει να αυτοδιοριζεται οσο θελει.
αλληλογραφια ιδιωτικη ομως δεν μπορει να δημοσιευει, ειδικα ετσι, οταν δεν μπορει καν να ξερει αν ειναι αυθεντικη, διοτι ουτε παραληπτης του αρχικου μηνυματος ειναι, ουτε μπορει να ξερει αν ειναι αληθινο το αρχικο μηνυμα, ουτε αδεια του αποστολεα πηρε..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Τώρα τι ρωτάς;Πάνος είναι ότι θέλει κάνει αυτοδιορίζεται και δικηγόρος και δεν αναρωτιέται για τον εαυτό του αν έχει συμβάλλει και πόσο σε αυτή την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο φ\'ορουμ


λαθος συντροφισα ! 
καθε δευετρολεπτο αναρωτιεμαι αν βλαπτω καποιον , αλλα δεν το κανεις εσυ καικαποιοι αλλοι εδω μεσα !
δεν ειμαι δικηγορος κανενος σας αγαπω ολους το ιδιο , μονο που εσεις φαγωνεστε για λεπτομερειες αντι να κοιτατε το συνολο
Εχουμε ενα εργαλειο επικοινωνιας για ψυχικα θεματα και αντι να προσπαθειτε να επωφεληθειτε απο αυτο θελετε να του επιβαλλετε τους δικους σας κανονες σαν να ηταν το σπιτι σας !

----------


## giota

Ασε μας βρε Πάνο έγινες και νομοθέτης τώρα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δικηγορος μπορει να αυτοδιοριζεται οσο θελει.
> αλληλογραφια ιδιωτικη ομως δεν μπορει να δημοσιευει, ειδικα ετσι, οταν δεν μπορει καν να ξερει αν ειναι αυθεντικη, διοτι ουτε παραληπτης του αρχικου μηνυματος ειναι, ουτε μπορει να ξερει αν ειναι αληθινο το αρχικο μηνυμα, ουτε αδεια του αποστολεα πηρε..


ο αποστολες πανω-πανω γραφει αυτο ειναι τομηνυμα που θελω να δημοσιευσεις !
ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ !

----------


## πανος12345

ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δικηγορος μπορει να αυτοδιοριζεται οσο θελει.
> αλληλογραφια ιδιωτικη ομως δεν μπορει να δημοσιευει, ειδικα ετσι, οταν δεν μπορει καν να ξερει αν ειναι αυθεντικη, διοτι ουτε παραληπτης του αρχικου μηνυματος ειναι, ουτε μπορει να ξερει αν ειναι αληθινο το αρχικο μηνυμα, ουτε αδεια του αποστολεα πηρε..
> 
> ...


ο αποστολεας σου αγαπητε πανο,στο προσφατο παρελθον κατασκευασε και δημοσιευσε πλαστα κι ανυπαρκτα μηνυματα του κρινο με σκοπο να τον συκοφαντησει....
δεν το βρισκω φρονιμο λοιπον να αναδημοσιευεις μηνυματα που δεν ξερεις καν αν εσταλησαν, επειδη στο ζηταει ενας αποστολεας που για καποιο λογο (ποιον αραγε?) δεν θελει να το κανει μονος του....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ασε μας βρε Πάνο έγινες και νομοθέτης τώρα.


για τον εαυτο μου μονο Γιωτα !
καντοκαι θα δεις ασπρη μερα και εσυ!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σεβομαι την πληροφορηση σου αλλα εχω το φαρμακο για να αντιμετωπισω προσωπικα καθε επικειμενη επαναληψη
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΩ!

----------


## Remedy

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχ
οκ  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχ
> οκ


ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ ΜΟΥΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 
Ο ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!
ΓΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΘΕΙ ,ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΡΕΝΤΙΚΟΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ 
Η ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑς ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΙ ΕΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΑΝ *ΕΧΘΡΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ Ο ΛΑΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΛΟΥΚΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΠΛΑΓΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ!*
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ !
ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ!

----------


## sabb

Τον αυτοέλεγχο δεν βλέπω....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχ
> οκ 
> 
> ...


Σταυρώστε με!!!!!

----------


## nature

Πιστεύω πως η συζήτηση πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στην αρένα του e- psychology μιας και έχει ξεφύγει από τον τίτλο και οδηγείται πάλι σε τσακωμούς.



Σάββα, διαφωνώ πολύ με τις τοποθετήσεις σου. 
Τι να πω για τους 11 υπόπτους......
Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά αν θέλω και αν πρέπει να απαντήσω και να τις σχολιάσω μέσα από αυτό το θρεντ ή από την αρένα. 
Θα δείξει.

----------


## CeliaM

*Παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η δημοσίευση προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας και να διαγραφούν τα ήδη δημοσιευμένα τέτοια μηνύματα*

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Τον αυτοέλεγχο δεν βλέπω....


τον αυτοελεγχο δεν τον βλεπεις τον εφαρμοζεις !

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by CeliaM_
> *Παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η δημοσίευση προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας και να διαγραφούν τα ήδη δημοσιευμένα τέτοια μηνύματα*


επιτελους !

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by CeliaM_
> *Παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η δημοσίευση προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας και να διαγραφούν τα ήδη δημοσιευμένα τέτοια μηνύματα*
> 
> 
> επιτελους !


Αυτό λοιπόν πες το στον εαυτό σου, γιατί αυτός ήταν και ο στόχος του μνμ μου, γι αυτό σου έγραψα μια βλακεία και τέλος.
Με ποιο δικαίωμα δημοσιεύεις μνμ του καθένα εδώ μέσα?
Μη μου πεις πως σου το είπε γιατί με την ίδια λογική, σου λέω να κάνεις μια βουτιά στο σηκουάνα χωρίς μπρατσάκια.
Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά;
Ποστάρεις ότι σου έρχεται στο μυαλό, με κίνδυνο να πάρεις ανθρώπους στο λαιμό σου και χρησιμοποιείς ευάλωτα άτομα για να επιβληθείς σε ένα χώρο που καμία ανάγκη δεν έχει τις κομπογιαννίτικες συμβουλές σου.
Η ανοχή έχει και κάποια όρια.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Πιστεύω πως η συζήτηση πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στην αρένα του e- psychology μιας και έχει ξεφύγει από τον τίτλο και οδηγείται πάλι σε τσακωμούς.
> 
> 
> 
> Σάββα, διαφωνώ πολύ με τις τοποθετήσεις σου. 
> Τι να πω για τους 11 υπόπτους......
> Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά αν θέλω και αν πρέπει να απαντήσω και να τις σχολιάσω μέσα από αυτό το θρεντ ή από την αρένα. 
> Θα δείξει.


Διαφώνησε όσο θέλεις και σε όποιο θρέντ θέλεις, δεν θα με βρεις αντιμέτωπο πουθενά, άλλωστε δεν είχα ποτέ σκοπό μέσα στο φόρουμ να συντάσσομαι σε μέτωπα εναντίον κανενός. Ωστόσο εάν κι εφ\'όσον βλέπεις 11 υπόπτους με ντεκτεβίστικη διάθεση κι όχι με διάθεση να προσεγγίσεις την ουσία, το δάσος έχει κάνει φτερά κι έμεινε μονάχα ένα δέντρο να μας κρύψει όλους μας από πίσω του....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μαζεψου μονη σου Θεοφανια γιατι δεν θα μαζευσαι σε λιγο...
ο κοσμος αλλαζει γυρω σου και οι βρωμιες σας δεν θα ξαναβρισκουν κανενα υποστηριχτη εδω μεσα 
ντροπη σου !
στο ξαναλεω δημοσια ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Στεναχωριέμαι,το στομάχι μου έχει σφιχτεί.Πάνο,δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον το forum νιώθεις να σε βοηθάει,αν λειτουργεί για σένα και για ό,τι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεις η συμμετοχή σου.Θα σε βοηθούσε να κάνεις μια επανεξέταση των στόχων της συμμετοχής σου;Eκτός από το να προσφέρεις,τι επιδιώκεις ως προσωπικό στόχο,ως δικό σου κέρδος,πρόοδο;Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν βγάζει πουθενά όλο αυτό;Eίμαι η μόνη που το νιώθω;Προσπαθώ να δω από πού αλλού να το πιάσουμε,ώστε να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανώδυνο αυτό,αλλά δεν βλέπω φως... :Frown:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν βγάζει πουθενά όλο αυτό;Eίμαι η μόνη που το νιώθω;


Οχι. Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εισαι η μονη. Αλλα οπως βλεπεις ειναι δυσκολο να επιβληθει κανεις στον εαυτο του, βλεποντας πρωτα τον εαυτο του, πριν αρχισει να κατηγορει αλλους.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Στεναχωριέμαι,το στομάχι μου έχει σφιχτεί.Πάνο,δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον το forum νιώθεις να σε βοηθάει,αν λειτουργεί για σένα και για ό,τι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεις η συμμετοχή σου.Θα σε βοηθούσε να κάνεις μια επανεξέταση των στόχων της συμμετοχής σου;Eκτός από το να προσφέρεις,τι επιδιώκεις ως προσωπικό στόχο,ως δικό σου κέρδος,πρόοδο;Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν βγάζει πουθενά όλο αυτό;Eίμαι η μόνη που το νιώθω;Προσπαθώ να δω από πού αλλού να το πιάσουμε,ώστε να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανώδυνο αυτό,αλλά δεν βλέπω φως...


Το να καταργηθουν τα φακελακια , οι ιντριγκες και τα μυστικα κουτσομπολια που λερωνουν τον σκοπο και την σημασια ενας εργαλειου χρησιμου για οσους δεν εχουν να πληρωσουν τα ιδιωτικα ιατρεια τα οποια συνεργαζονται με καποιους εδω !
η σειρα σου τωρα !

----------


## Sofia

Πανο, εισαι επιθετικος με μελη που δεν σου απευθυνονται με τροπο επιθετικο ή μου φαινεται?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Πανο, εισαι επιθετικος με μελη που δεν σου απευθυνονται με τροπο επιθετικο ή μου φαινεται?


σου φαινεται σοφια!
η επιθετικοτητα δεν μετριεται με την δυναμη της μπουνιας στο μηχανακι του λουνα παρκ....
εισαι παλια και θα πρεπε να ξερεις τι εννοω ετσι?

----------


## πανος12345

οταν σε ρωτησω γιατι μας θυμηθηκες ξαφνικα οταν αρχισαν τα προβληματα στο φορουμ 
με τις επιθεσεις , τις ειρωνιες , τα ψευτικα ποστ , και αν εμμεσα συνδεεσαι με αυτα , εμμεσα σε συνδεω μαζι τους ετσι σοφια ? 
αυτο θα ηταν μια μορφη επιθετικοτητας που φυσικα δεν ταιριαζει στον δικο μου τροπο του σκεφτεσθαι ουτε στην πρακτικη επικοινωνιας μου..
ζητησα να βρεθει λυση , προτεινα μετρα, εισακουστηκα και τωρα θα δεχομαι επιθεσεις 
απο οσους δεν εχουν καταλαβει καν τι κανουμε ολοι εδω μεσα ?
οχι σοφια !
ασχοληθειτε με αλλα θεματα του φορουμ..
εγω οπου μπορω και ξερω , θα βοηθαω οποιον θελει, αφιλοκερδως και χωρις προσωπικα μηνυματα και φακελακια ....
εσεις καντε οτι περναει απο το χερι σας αλλα μην ασχοληστε μαζι μου...
εκτος αν εχετε καποιο προβλημα και θελετε να σας το λυσω αν μπορω και οπως μπορω
αν οχι προσπεραστε με ...

----------


## giota

Πάνο έχεις ξεφύγει τελείως ποιός είσαι τελικά;και φυσικά θα σε προσπεράσουν πολλοί γιατί πρώτα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις την αφεντιά σου.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πάνο έχεις ξεφύγει τελείως ποιός είσαι τελικά;και φυσικά θα σε προσπεράσουν πολλοί γιατί πρώτα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις την αφεντιά σου.


Γιωτα μου σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου αλλα κοιτα τι θα κανεις κοπελα μου με τα δικα σου προβληματα και προσοχη να μην ξανακυλησεις παλι και μου ζητας να σε βοηθησω γιατι δεν θα με αφηνεις να το κανω με αυτα που μου λες επειδη με θεωρεις υπαιτο που σου κοπηκε το κουτσομπολιο!

----------


## πανος12345

θεωρω το θεμα ληξαν για μενα και αποχωρω απο αυτο το ποστ

----------


## giota

Πότε σου ζήτησα βοήθεια και πότε κουτσομπόλεψα ειδικά σε σένα.ότι ήθελα να σου πω το έλεγα δημοσίως στο τέλος θα αυτοανακηρυχθείς και αυτοκράτορας αποχώρησε να ησυχάσουμε.εαν ξανακυλήσω θα απευθυνθώ στον γιατρό άκου ποιος μιλάει ο Πάνος που έχει γίνει γραφικός με τις αμπεφιλοσοφίες του.Και δεν μιλάς σε κοριτσάκι 24 χρόνων αλλά σε γυναίκα 50 χρόνων.Υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα θέματα και πρόσωπα να ασχοληθούμε.Αρκετά αναστάτωσες το φόρουμ.

----------


## Helena

αλλοιμονο σ οσους δεν συνειδητοποιουν το προβλημα τους και αντι να επικεντρωθουν στο να το λυσουν προσπαθουν να το ξεχασουν εκθετοντας η συμβουλευοντας αλλους.....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabb,

Προσέχω δύο σημεία του μηνύματος σου.

1. Το ψυχολογικό προφιλ του ανώνυμου δικτυακού χρήστη.

2. Την σχέση εκπαίδευσης-επικοινωνίας &amp; παιδείας-σεβασμού αντίστοιχα.

Δύο σημεία που αναφέρεις και φαντάζομαι όχι τυχαία μιας και φαίνεται να προσπαθείς να συσχετίσεις το ένα σημείο με το άλλο (δηλαδή να αιτιολογήσεις την ψυχολογία του ανώνυμου χρήστη με το επίπεδο εκμάθησης/ εκπαίδευσης).

Η απορία μου είναι γιατί δεν ξεκινάς από το διαδίκτυο το ίδιο (την αρένα όπως λες). Μήπως θεωρείς πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν εξαρχής ένα στοιχείο στον χαρακτήρα τους που δεν θα αλλοιωθεί ποτέ σε όποιο περιβάλλον και αν βρεθούν? Μήπως η επιλογή να κάνουμε έναν χώρο αρένα είναι η επικρατέστερη όταν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα?

Αν πράγματι είμασταν όλοι σκύλοι θα σκεφτόμουν το εξής παράδειγμα: κακό σκυλί όπου και αν βρεθεί κακά θα κάνει.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> Sabb,
> 
> Προσέχω δύο σημεία του μηνύματος σου.
> 
> 1. Το ψυχολογικό προφιλ του ανώνυμου δικτυακού χρήστη.
> 
> 2. Την σχέση εκπαίδευσης-επικοινωνίας &amp; παιδείας-σεβασμού αντίστοιχα.
> ...


Όχι Vince, δεν προσπαθώ να τα συσχετίσω γιατί δεν αποδίδω σημασία στο ακαδημαϊκό επίπεδο του χρήστη. Γράφω ωστόσο πως πολλοί χρήστες προσπαθούν να προσδώσουν ένα ακαδημαϊκό κύρος στο εικονικό τους προφίλ, άλλος π.χ. δηλώνει θετικός επιστήμονας, άλλος γράφει για τα πτυχία και τα μάστερ που απέκτησε, την επιστημονική του κατάρτιση, άλλος δηλώνει ψυχολόγος σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, όλα αυτά τα \"δηλωτικά\" που αφορούν μια πλευρά της προσωπικότητας του ατόμου που βρίσκεται πίσω από το p/c, κατά την άποψη μου έχει να κάνει με την προσπάθεια να αλλοιωθούν οι συσχετισμοί μέσα σε ένα συγκεκριμένο χώρο, όπως ας πούμε αυτή η κοινότητα. 

Θεωρώ πως όλοι όσοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να χειριστούν η/υ και να αποτυπώσουν δυο αράδες απ\'όσα γεννά η σκέψη τους, διαθέτουν και την στοιχειώδη παιδεία να μπορούν να αντιληφθούν ορισμένους βασικούς κανόνες επικοινωνίας και να μπορούν να σέβονται την αντίθετη άποψη....Αυτή η παιδεία δεν εννοώ πως πρέπει να αντανακλά το μορφωτικό επίπεδο του χρήστη, αλλά ένα τρόπο συμπεριφοράς και σεβασμού προς τον συνομιλητή, τόσο όσο απαιτείται για να γίνει ένας ισότιμος διάλογος. 

Αυτή η παιδεία δεν αποκτιέται στα πανεπιστήμια...

Με λίγα λόγια και για να μπω στην ουσία του προβληματισμού σου και να λύσω όσο μπορώ την απορία σου, ας ξεκινήσουμε από την αρχή πως στο ίντερνετ, το ποσοστό των χρηστών που συμπεριφέρονται με βάση τα γονίδια τους νεαντερνταλοειδώς - αν μου επιτρέπεται αυτός ο νεολογισμός - είναι αμελητέο και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τον μέσο χρήστη. Με βάση αυτή την αρχή, ο μέσος χρήστης που κινείται σ\' ένα εικονικό περιβάλλον , μεταφέρει μάλλον περισσότερα κοινωνικά χαρακτηριστικά παρά ακαδημαικά, γιατί εξ αντικειμένου αν υπάρχει επιστημονική ιδιότητα , δεν έχει την ίδια αξία στο διαδίκτυο απ\' όση έχει στο πραγματικό κόσμο. Φυσικά, ο τρόπος που ο καθένας σκέφτεται, γράφει κι αναλύει τις απόψεις του και τις ιδέες του στο διαδίκτυο, είναι και το στίγμα του - γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα, εκτός αν μιλάμε για επικοινωνία σε πραγματικό χρόνο και με χρήση web κάμερας. Σ\' ένα φόρουμ όπου η ανωνυμία είναι δεδομένη, ο διάλογος θα έπρεπε a priori να είναι ισότιμος μεταξύ ισότιμων συνομιλητών. Εδώ όμως αντίθετα βλέπουμε πως κάποιοι προσπαθούν να επιβληθούν απέναντι στους άλλους, όχι με όχημα την μορφωτική ανωτερότητα - αφού δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει η αποδοχή πως κάποιος μπορεί να είναι ανώτερος από κάποιον άλλον λόγω της ανωνυμίας που διατηρεί ο χρήστης - αλλά με συμπεριφορές που στον πραγματικό κόσμο θα φάνταζαν (και είναι..) φαιδρές. Αν όλοι όσοι είπαν τα ανείπωτα όλο αυτό το καιρό και εν γένει συμμετείχαν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο στη φθορά της εικόνας του E-psy, βρίσκονταν σ\' ένα χώρο και συζητούσαν τα ίδια προβλήματα, πιστεύεις πως θα έφταναν στο ίδιο σημείο ?

Νομίζω πως όχι...

Δεν θα έφταναν ποτέ στο σημείο να βρίσει ο ένας τον άλλον, γιατί η απτή πραγματικότητα δεν αποδέχεται την ανωνυμία και την προστασία που αυτή προσφέρει....

Επομένως κατά τη γνώμη μου, παίζει ρόλο - βασικό - το περιβάλλον για το πως θα συμπεριφερθούν οι σκύλοι όπως πολύ χαρακτηριστικά κι ευστοχα αναφέρεις.

Το θέμα είναι, οι κακοί σκύλοι ξέρουν ότι είναι κακοί ?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Με τόσες παρεμβάσεις που έχω κάνει, μου φαίνεται πως κι εγώ τελικά μάλλον όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είμαι, αν και θεωρώ πως έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνω, τουλάχιστον σ\' ένα θρέντ που άπτεται των λόγων για τους οποίους αποχώρησα από το φόρουμ..
> 
> Διαβάζω πολλά και διάφορα κι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω κι όποιος θέλει απαντά..
> 
> 1. Όσοι - και είναι συγκεκριμένοι αυτοί - κόπτονται για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και προτείνουν με διάφορα κατεβατά, το πως θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα η κοινότητα, τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά , βγάζουν την ουρά τους απ\' έξω για όσα εδώ και 4 μήνες κοντά συμβαίνουν ? Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως οι φράξιες ή σέχτες, ή όπως στο διάολο θέλετε πείτε τες είναι τελικά δύο , ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ? 
> 11 login είναι στα δύο στρατόπεδα κι ούτε ένα παραπάνω (..μην ψάχνετε να εντάξετε τη στρούμφ, είναι μια δικτυακή προσωπικότητα που δεν έδωσε ΠΟΤΕ δικαίωμα για παρεκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, αλλά τελικά έγινε βορά στον βωμό ανόητων αντιπαραθέσεων, και στήθηκε στο τοίχο αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη ενός ατυχούς ποσταρίσματος για το οποίο έκανε την αυτοκριτική της και ζήτησε συγγνώμη..)
> 2.Όσοι δεν συμμετέχουν σ\' αυτές τις φράξιες και που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 99% της κοινότητας, τι στο καλό φταίνε να βλέπουν τον χώρο ΤΟΥΣ, εκεί που το πρόβλημα του άλλου είναι και ΔΙΚΟ τους πρόβλημα, να λεηλατείται από την μικροψυχία μελών που εξωτερικεύουν απωθητικά συναισθήματα, όταν είναι σίγουρο πως στον πραγματικό κόσμο θα λούφαζαν ? 
> 3. Τι θα πει να καταργηθούν τα u2u ? Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να επικοινωνούμε και με καπνούς.... 
> ...


Σάββα μου, 
νομίζω οτι όλοι έχουμε την στοιχειώδη νοημοσύνη να καταλάβουμε, οτι συγκεκριμένα προφίλ έχουν την τάση να αμπλέκονται σε διενέξεις και εντάσεις.
Αλλά το να βγαίνεις και να κατονομάζεις 11 συγκεκριμένα προφίλ ( ξέρετε ποιοι) το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά περιττό και εκτός αυτού, άστοχο. 
Όπως άστοχα και κακεντρεχή θεωρώ και άλλα σχόλια που κάνεις.
Είσαι ένα μέλος που επέλεξε να αποσυρθεί απο τον χώρο, όντας θιγμένος απο συμπεριφορές άλλων εναντίον σου.
Θα το είχα εκτιμήσει αν τότε, έβγαινες και έκανες τις δηλώσεις που κάνεις τώρα περί αυτοκριτικής των εμπλεκομένων.

Απο εκεί και πέρα, 
θεωρώ Σάββα μου οτι σαν άνθρωπος με την δική σου ποιότητα, οφείλεις σεβασμό στους πάλαι πότε συμφορουμίτες σου, όταν ανταλλάσουν με τον διαχειριστή προτάσεις για την ευρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και την αναχαίτιση της κρίσης.
Η φράση σου, \"Όλες οι άλλες προτάσεις που απαιτούν παραπάνω αστυνόμευση από τον ΝίκοD., μου θυμίζουν όλους εκείνους τους κακομοίρηδες που με ένδεια επιχειρημάτων σε περιόδους κρίσης της δημοκρατίας, αναλογίζονται πόσο καλύτερα θα ήταν αν είχαμε χούντα......\" αδικεί πιστεύω όλους όσους πολύ ειλικρινά καταθέτουν την οπτική τους. 

Επίσης η ειρωνία και ο θυμός που υπάρχει πίσω απο αυτό που λες εδώ \"Φίλοι μου, ωραία όλα αυτά που λέτε για τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ, τιμητές, εκτιμητές καταστάσεων, κριτές άλλων και υπεράνω κριτικής για τον εαυτό σας...
ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ, ΚΑΝΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ\' ΟΛΑ....\" νομίζω είναι περισσή. 

Κάνε λοιπόν πρώτα εσύ Σάββα, αυτό που παραινείς τους άλλους.
Δηλαδή την αυτοκριτική σου για τα βαριά λόγια που βγήκες να ξεστομίσεις, και που πήραν σβάρνα όλους όσους ποστάρησαν στο εν λόγω θρεντ.

Φιλικά. ( και το εννοω).

----------


## vince

Sabb, καταρχάς δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να υπολογίζω οτι ένα μέρος της κριτικής σου αφορά και μένα. Θα ήθελα να μου το πεις αν συμβαίνει αυτό. Αναλογίζομαι πάντως και τις φάσεις της δικής μου συμπεριφοράς, τις οποίες άλλωστε εξετάζω ο ίδιος προς βελτίωση δική μου. Ειλικρινά αν μου έλεγε οποιοσδήποτε εδώ μέσα οτι τον ενοχλώ ή να μου υποδείξει ευθέως τα λάθη μου πολύ ευχαρίστως να τον/ την ακούσω.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Sabb, καταρχάς δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να υπολογίζω οτι ένα μέρος της κριτικής σου αφορά και μένα. Θα ήθελα να μου το πεις αν συμβαίνει αυτό. Αναλογίζομαι πάντως και τις φάσεις της δικής μου συμπεριφοράς, τις οποίες άλλωστε εξετάζω ο ίδιος προς βελτίωση δική μου. Ειλικρινά αν μου έλεγε οποιοσδήποτε εδώ μέσα οτι τον ενοχλώ ή να μου υποδείξει ευθέως τα λάθη μου πολύ ευχαρίστως να τον/ την ακούσω.


ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ είναι το αποτέλεσμα της χλιαρής γενικολογίας και παραίνεσης, από όπου και αν αυτή προέρχεται!!!! 

Το έχω πει πολλές φορές, αλλά τώρα ο Βινς με την ανθρώπινη αντίδρασή του μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να το δείξω πιο παραστατικά. 

Η γενικολογία, οδηγεί ανάλογα με το βαθμό ευθιξίας του καθένα σε παρεξηγήσεις. 
Βρε, λες να εννοεί εμένα?

Και μπορεί ο χοντρόπετσος και βίαιος υπαίτιος του μπάχαλου να σφυρίζει ανενόχλητος........

Μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα χτυπήσει.

----------


## krino

sabb
ενδιαφερον το μυνημα σου,
ωστοσο εχω μερικες αποριες....







> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Με τόσες παρεμβάσεις που έχω κάνει, μου φαίνεται πως κι εγώ τελικά μάλλον όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είμαι, αν και θεωρώ πως έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνω, τουλάχιστον σ\' ένα θρέντ που άπτεται των λόγων για τους οποίους αποχώρησα από το φόρουμ..
> 
> 
> ενα ηρεμο ματι, εξω απο τις εντασεις, παντα βοηθαει.
> 
> 
> 
> Διαβάζω πολλά και διάφορα κι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω κι όποιος θέλει απαντά..
> ...





Καλα να περνας εκει, και πιες ενα κρασακι στην υγεια μας....
 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αχ...Σαμπ....πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου!
> 
> Και δεν βγάζω καθόλου την ουρά μου έξω απ όσα έγραψες....



ετσι .... ετσι....
οχι μονο την ουρα,
αλλα εισαι μεσα με τα μπουνια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> _το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης_



πανο,
αρχιζεις και δεν σεβεσαι την κοινοτητα βλεπω....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΩ!




κατ εμε,
και μεχρι να αλλαξεις αποψη,
θα επρεπε να σου αφαιρεθει τελειως η δυνατοτητα του να στελνεις/λαμβανεις μυνηματα.

----------


## sabb

- Καλή μου Weird, αν έβγαινα τότε να κατονομάσω συγκεκριμένα μέλη για το μπάχαλο που είχε δημιουργηθεί, θα δημιούργούσα πολύ μεγαλύτερη ένταση απ\' όση ήδη υπήρχε. Η επιλογή μου να σιωπήσω με την αποχώρηση μου, μετά απ\' όσα συνέβησαν εκ των υστέρων, δικαιώνεται απόλυτα - ελπίζω να μη διαφωνείς και σ\' αυτό.
Μου αποδιδεις κακεντρέχεια - με λίγα λόγια η επιλεκτική παρέμβαση μου (γιατί περί αυτής προκειται σε ένα και μόνο θρέντ) μετά από τόσο καιρό, απορρέει από ταπεινά ελατήρια της μαύρης μου ψυχής, με σκοπό να κατηγορήσω κάποια συγκεκριμένα μέλη που εγώ θεωρώ ως υπαίτια για όσα δεινά παρατητούνται τον τελευταίο καιρό...

Άποψη σου και απόλυτα σεβαστή, αλλά όχι αποδεκτή...

Κατά τη δική μου θεώρηση, δεν κάνω τίποτε άλλο από το να αποτυπώνω αυτό που ήδη έχει περάσει από το μυαλό του μέσου χρήστη , δηλαδή πως 10 ακόμη προφίλ - μια και το 11ο είναι το δικό μου με όσο μερίδιο ευθύνης μου αναλογεί για όσα φαιδρά συνέβησαν το καλοκαίρι - ευθύνονται για την αποσυντόνιση της εύρυθμης λειτουργίας του φόρουμ...

Κι εγώ εν πάσι περιπτώσει επέλεξα να απέχω, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως την αυτοκριτική μου την έχω ήδη κάνει. Στο επόμενο διάστημα θα παραμείνω σιωπηλός όπως έκανα τόσο καιρό, μια και οι κακεντρεχείς άνθρωποι σαν και μένα δεν έχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς θέση εδώ μέσα.

Δεν επέστρεψα για να πυροδοτήσω εντάσεις... Όσα έγραψα, είναι η δική μου άποψη για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας - ας πούμε πως είμαι ένας αθεράπευτα ρομαντικός της ιδεατής αναρχικής κοινωνίας του Μπακούνιν ή του Προυντόν - και η όποια προοπτική αστυνόμευσης είναι αντίθετη με τις δικές μου πεποιθήσεις. Πιστεύω ακόμη, πως οι συμμετέχοντες διαθέτουν την κρίση και το επίπεδο , να εφαρμόζουν αφ\' εαυτού τους , ορισμένους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες επικοινωνίας και να μην υπάρχει ανάγκη περισσότερης διαχειριστικής παρέμβασης απ\' όση ασκείται σήμερα..
Ωστόσο δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο, αλίμονο. 
Η αποστροφή μου περί κακομοίρηδων που νοσταλγούν την χούντα σε καιρούς κρίσης της δημοκρατίας, δεν ταυτίζει την κακομοιριά αυτών των ανθρώπων (που είναι υπαρκτή και τη συναντούμε ακόμη και σε τηλεοπτικά πάνελς) με την πρόθεση των όσων μελών πόσταραν σ\' αυτό το θρέντ. Είναι μια αντιστοιχία που δεν έχει προσωπική έννοια για κανέναν και λυπάμαι αν έτσι το εξέλαβες.
Έτσι δικαιολογείται και η μήνις σου εναντίον μου, δεν με πειράζει, θα ζήσω και μ\' αυτό...

Να είσαι καλά..

- Βίνς, έχεις μια μανία να βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου ακόμη και σε στραβά που δεν είχες καμία συμμετοχή, μάλιστα το τελευταίο διάστημα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, απείχες συνειδητά - κατά την άποψη μου, μένοντας απ\' έξω για κάποιο διάστημα, αντιλαμβάνεσαι καλύτερα την όποια προηγούμενη δραστηριότητα σου στο φόρουμ - άρα δεν βλέπω πως θα μπορούσες να έχεις την οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη για όσα συνέβησαν....

- Nature, πριν μιλήσεις για χλιαρές γενικολογίες και παραινέσεις (προφανώς άστοχες κατά την γνώμη σου), μπορείς να σταματήσεις να σφυράς αδιάφορα ?

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα Σάββα μου.
Θα σου απαντήσω αλλά να ξεκαθαρίσω εξ αρχής, οτι ΠΟΤΕ δεν σε είπα κακεντρεχή.
Είπα απλ\'ως, οτι κάποια λόγια σου μου φαίνονται κακεχτρεχή.
Εχει διαφορά Σάββα  :Smile: 

Απο εκεί και πέρα, όταν μίλησα για το πρόσωπό σου, είπα \"ένας άνθρωπος της ποιότητάς σου\".

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> Στο επόμενο διάστημα θα παραμείνω σιωπηλός όπως έκανα τόσο καιρό, μια και οι κακεντρεχείς άνθρωποι σαν και μένα δεν έχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς θέση εδώ μέσα.



σαββα,
δεν νομιζω οτι ο ετεροκαθορισμος ειναι κατι που σε διακατεχει.
Το αν εισαι κακεντρεχεις, η οχι, φανταζομαι οτι ειναι κατι που το εχεις ληξει εδω δεκαετιες.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> κάποια λόγια σου μου φαίνονται κακεχτρεχή.



εγω δεν διαβασα τιποτα ως κακεντρεχη,
κατι που να βγαζει πικρα ναι.
Δικαια η οχι, αλλη συζητηση.

----------


## weird

Στο πρώτο πρώτο ποστ που δημοσίευσες, μίλησες ήρεμα και ωραία και είπες.

«Κι ο καθένας απ\' όλους μας - βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα για όση ευθύνη μου αναλογεί για το παρελθόν - οφείλει να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του για όσα κακά προξένησε ακόμη και μ\' ένα άστοχο ποστάρισμα... 

Για όσους συνομιλητές του δεν σεβάστηκε και χλεύασε ...
Για όσα ανόητα \"χαχαχα\" πέταξε με σκοπό να ειρωνευτεί, να πονέσει τον άλλον, να τον μειώσει, να τον εξωθήσει σε βρισιές κι έτσι ν\' αποτυπώνεται συνέχεια ένθεν κακείθεν ένας αρνητισμός που απογοητεύει... 

Σε μια κοινότητα που ακροβατεί πάνω στις λεπτές ισορροπίες των συναισθημάτων κι όχι της λογικής, οφείλουν όλοι να σέβονται εκ προοιμίου τον συνομιλητή τους και οποιαδήποτε άποψη να γίνεται αποδεκτή ακόμη κι αν είναι λάθος...»

Δέχομαι την άποψή σου ότι ο καθένας θα έπρεπε να κάνει την αυτοκριτική του. 
Αλλά αλήθεια, κάποιος που έχει παντός είδους απωθημένα και τα βγάζει στο φόρουμ, πώς θα μπορούσε να βάλει τον σεβασμό πάνω από την διαταραγμένη ψυχική του ισορροπία, που τον ωθεί σε επιθετικότητα? Αυτή είναι η απορία μου. 

Είπες ακόμα και αυτό «Φίλοι μου, αντί να υποδεικνύετε λύσεις ανέφικτες για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ (συμμετοχή μελών στη διαχείριση) ή φαιδρές λύσεις (π.χ. να βγαίνει αυτόματα μια μούτζα σε όποιον παρεκτρέπεται χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις - κλειδιά , όπως κάθε είδους ύβρεις..), το μόνο που χρειάζεται κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη ,είναι να κάνει ο καθένας την αυτοκριτική του και να επιδεικνύει τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή του...»
Ξεχνώντας ίσως ότι κι ο ίδιος ο Νίκος έθεσε στο τραπέζι παρόμοιες λύσεις, θέλοντας προφανώς να ακούσει κι εμάς.

Εξέφρασες λοιπόν την άποψή σου, με την οποία δεν συμφωνούσα απόλυτα, με έναν κόσμιο και μη κακεντρεχή τρόπο.
Επανέρχεσαι μετά από κάποιες μέρες, και γράφεις το παραπάνω θυμωμένο ποστ.
Ξέρεις Σάββα, αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, εφόσον το ποστ σου δεν έρχεται να προσθέσει κάτι στα όσα είχες ήδη πει, παρά έχει πιότερο θυμό και ειρωνία μέσα του, είναι γιατί πρέπει κάποιος, να επιμένει να περάσει το δικό του, μειώνοντας μάλιστα συλλήβδην τους συνομιλητές του!
Δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να απαξιώνεις το άνοιγμα του Νίκου σε εμάς, ούτε τις απαντήσεις – προτάσεις μας σε αυτό, όπως δεν ήρθα κι εγώ να απαξιώσω την δική σου πρόταση, την οποία βρήκα ανεπαρκή.

Μακάρι Σάββα μου ο σεβασμός και ο αυτοσεβασμός να ήτανε στην πράξη τόσο εύκολα, όσο είναι στα λόγια. 

Στο δεύτερο σου μνμ λες ότι είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτοί οι έντεκα αν λείψουν, κι εσύ μέσα, το φόρουμ θα ηρεμήσει.
Και μετά κατακρίνεις όσους αυθαίρετα συμπεραίνεις ότι θέλουν εδώ μέσα ένα «φόρουμ – αστυνόμευσης»!
Ε λοιπόν, ας μην παρασυρόμαστε σε πολιτικού τύπου ακροβασίες.
Ούτε εγώ, ούτε κανείς, προτείναμε μια βαθιά διαχειριστική παρέμβαση, αλλά συγκεκριμένες εύστοχες παρεμβάσεις για να μην μοιάζει το φόρουμ καράβι ακυβέρνητο.
Και να σου πω, τέλος, ότι προτιμώ εσένα και τα άλλα δέκα μέλη που θέτεις να είναι μέλη αυτού του φόρουμ, αλλά σεβόμενα τους κανόνες ( πραγματικά έχει κι η δημοκρατία νόμους και κανόνες), παρά να μπαναριστούν ή αυτό-μπαναριστούν.
Ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα το φαινόμενο του εξοστρακισμού στην Αρχαία Αθήνα  :Wink:  

Από εκεί και πέρα, όσο σε αφορά, θεωρώ ότι όντως αυτό που λες εδώ είναι το ζουμί. 

«Εγώ αποχώρησα για τους δικούς μου υποκειμενικούς ασήμαντους λόγους (για κάποιους άλλους) , αλλά τόσο σημαντικούς για μένα που θεωρώ τον αρνητισμό που εκπέμπει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα σαν μια προσπάθεια αυτοπροβολής του Εγώ, που πρέπει να περάσει μέσα απ΄τη λεηλασία της δικής μου ψυχικής διάθεσης- γεγονός που δεν επιτρέπω πλέον να συμβαίνει.»

Αυτή η αυτοπροβολή του εγώ, είναι ένα θέμα κρίσιμο, που άπτεται πολλών ψυχολογικών παραμέτρων και σίγουρα, παραμερίζει πολλές φορές την ανάγκη ή την ηθική υποχρέωση για σεβασμό του κάθε άλλου.

Δεν λέω ότι έφυγες για ασήμαντους λόγους, λέω όμως ότι η παρουσία σου, λείπει από το φόρουμ.
Αν ήσουν εσύ εδώ, είμαι σίγουρη, θα εμπλούτιζες τα βιντεάκια μου στο θρεντ «ενημέρωση». : )

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> κάποια λόγια σου μου φαίνονται κακεχτρεχή.
> ...


Προφανώς Κρινάκι μου τα προσλαμβάνουμε διαφορετικά.
Εκφράζω μόνο τον εαυτό μου και κανέναν άλλο.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> - Nature, πριν μιλήσεις για χλιαρές γενικολογίες και παραινέσεις (προφανώς άστοχες κατά την γνώμη σου), μπορείς να σταματήσεις να σφυράς αδιάφορα ?



Α!!!
Εχουμε την πρώτη επίσημη συμμετοχή στο κλαν των 11!!!
Ευχαριστώ....
Σάββα, ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να απαντήσω από εδώ ή από την αρένα........

----------


## weird

Φύση, γιατί δεν κάνουμε όλοι μας μια προσπάθεια, να ηρεμήσουμε τους τόνους?
Στο χέρι μας είναι.
Ένιωσες οτι ο σαββας σε προσέβαλε?

----------


## narnia

Ας κρατήσουν οι χοροί
και θα βρούμε αλλιώτικα
στέκια επαρχιώτικα βρε
ώσπου η σύναξις αυτή 
σαν χωριό αυτόνομο να ξεδιπλωθεί

Mέχρι τα ουράνια σώματα
με πομπούς και με κεραίες
φτιάχνουν οι Έλληνες κυκλώματα
κι ιστορία οι παρέες

Kάνει ο Γιώργος την αρχή
είμαστε δεν είμαστε
τίποτα δεν είμαστε βρε
κι ο Γιαννάκης τραγουδεί
άμα είναι όλα άγραφα κάτι θα βγει

Kαι στης νύχτας το λαμπάδιασμα
να κι ο ʼλκης ο μικρός μας
για να σμίξει παλιές
κι αναμμένες τροχιές
με το ροκ του μέλλοντός μας

O ουρανός είναι φωτιές
ανεμομαζώματα 
σπίθες και κυκλώματα βρε
και παρέες λαμπερές
το καθρεφτισμά τους στις ακρογιαλιές

Kι είτε με τις αρχαιότητες
είτε με ορθοδοξία
των Eλλήνων οι κοινότητες
φτιάχνουν άλλο γαλαξία

Να κι ο Mπάμπης που έχει πιει
κι η Λυδία ντρέπεται
που όλο εκείνη βλέπετε βρε
κι ο Αχιλλέας με τη Zωή
μπρος στην Πολαρόιντ κοιτούν γελαστοί

Τότε η Έλενα η χορεύτρια
σκύβει στη μεριά του Τάσου
και με μάτια κλειστά
τραγουδούν αγκαλιά
Εθνική Ελλάδος γεια σου

Τι να φταίει η Bουλή
τι να φταιν οι εκπρόσωποι
έρημοι και απρόσωποι βρε
αν πονάει η κεφαλή 
φταίει η απρόσωπη αγάπη που \'χε βρει

Mα η δικιά μας έχει όνομα
έχει σώμα και θρησκεία
και παππού σε μέρη αυτόνομα
μέσα στην τουρκοκρατία

Να μας έχει ο Θεός γερούς
πάντα ν\' ανταμώνουμε
και να ξεφαντώνουμε βρε
με χορούς κυκλωτικούς
κι άλλο τόσο ελεύθερους σαν ποταμούς

Και στης νύχτας το λαμπάδιασμα
να πυκνώνει ο δεσμός μας
και να σμίγει παλιές κι αναμμένες τροχιές
με το ροκ του μέλλοντός μας


Δεν θέλω να το εκλάβετε ως ειρωνικό σχόλιο. Απλά ζητώ λίγη ηρεμία. Να πέσουν οι τόνοι και δεν θα πω ένθεν και ένθεν γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω πλευρές. Βλέπω σώμα.-

----------


## nature

Δεν το αντιστρέφουμε λίγο weird?
Πως θα ένιωθε ειδικά ο σάββας αν του έκανα εγώ αυτή την ερώτηση?
Από την εικόνα πάντως που έχω εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί .......και να αποχωρούσε για λόγους ευθιξίας

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Δεν το αντιστρέφουμε λίγο weird?
> Πως θα ένιωθε ειδικά ο σάββας αν του έκανα εγώ αυτή την ερώτηση?
> Από την εικόνα πάντως που έχω εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί .......και να αποχωρούσε για λόγους ευθιξίας


Φύση, αυτό που βλέπω και με λυπεί, είναι πόσες φορές αδυνατούμε να εκφράσουμε άμεσα τα συναισθήματά μας.
Αντί λοιπόν να κάνουμε αυτό και να το λήξουμε εκεί, περνάμε στην αντεπίθεση, ανοίγοντας διαμάχη με τον άλλο.
Σε ξαναρωτώ, πώς ένιωσες.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Δεν το αντιστρέφουμε λίγο weird?
> Πως θα ένιωθε ειδικά ο σάββας αν του έκανα εγώ αυτή την ερώτηση?
> Από την εικόνα πάντως που έχω εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί .......και να αποχωρούσε για λόγους ευθιξίας
> ...


Που είδες καλή μου την αντεπίθεση?
Μήπως φταίει ο άψυχος τρόπος επικοινωνίας?
Δεν μίλησα ειρωνικά. μίλησα με ευθύτητα για να καταλάβει και ο ίδιος ο Σάββας πως ένιωσα. 
Αν θέλεις όμως ακόμα πιο λιανά, 
Ναι! Δεν ένιωσα καλά. 
Το κύριο δε συναίσθημα που μου βγήκε είναι η αδικία.

----------


## weird

Φύση μάλλον έφταιγε εκείνο το \"κλαν των 11\"  :Wink: 
Ενιωσες ο Σαββας να σε αδικεί.
Για ποιό λόγο? Για τον τρόπο που μίλησε ή για αυτό που έλεγε?

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Δεν το αντιστρέφουμε λίγο weird?
> Πως θα ένιωθε ειδικά ο σάββας αν του έκανα εγώ αυτή την ερώτηση?
> Από την εικόνα πάντως που έχω εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί .......και να αποχωρούσε για λόγους ευθιξίας


Είσαι από τους λίγους που δεν ξέρουν πως έχω ήδη αποχωρήσει (!!) από τον περασμένο Ιούλιο και η παρέμβαση μου - μπορεί να σού είναι ενοχλητική - αλλά δεν παύει να είναι επιλεκτική..
Όπερ σημαίνει, ανάγεται σ\' αυτό το θρέντ και μόνο, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα να αποχωρήσω για λόγους...ευθιξίας...

Δεν αποχωρείς από κάπου που ήδη έχεις αποχωρήσει....

Εφ\'όσον λοιπόν αγαπητή μου nature πιστεύεις πως είσαι άμοιρη ευθυνών για όσα συνέβησαν εδώ μέσα, μη φθείρεσαι.
Προσπέρασε τα πόστ μου - δεν αναφέρθηκα ονομαστικά σε κανέναν ξέρεις...

Κατά τα κοινώς λεγόμενα, κάνε τη παλαβή και μη δίνεις σημασία σε όσα γράφονται...

----------


## weird

Σάββα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Αφού αποχώρησες όπως λες, ποιός είναι ο στόχος αυτής της επιλεκτικής σου παρέμβασης?
Να επιβάλλεις την άποψή σου ή να αναζοπυρώσεις παλιές εντάσεις?
Η αυθαίρετη στοχοποίησή σου 11 μελών, ούτε εμένα μου άρεσε και θα σε παρακαλούσα να κρατήσεις ένα επίπεδο και να το λήξεις εδώ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ετσι ακριβως.
Απλα μου αρεσει να καταθετω την αποψη μου,
ιδιως οταν υπαρχει αλλη οπτικη.

Η δευτερη προταση που γραφεις,
μονο ως ανασφαλεια μπορω να την εκλαβω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες.
Όταν μιλώ για τα συναισθήματά μου( \"νομίζω\", \"ένιωσα\"), εκφράζω υποκειμενικές αλήθειες.
Όταν εκφράζω τις απόψεις μου πάνω σε ένα θέμα, χωρίς να ξεφευγω απο την υποκειμενικότητά μου, είμαι πιο αντικειμενική.
Εσφαλμένα πιστεύω μεταφράζεις έτσι τα λόγια μου.
Απο την άλλη, αν μεταφράσω εγώ τα δικά σου λόγια, βλέπω το εξής.
Οτι το να εκφράζεις, μιλώντας, μόνο τον εαυτό σου και όχι κάποια αντικειμενική αλήθεια, σε γεμίζει ανασφάλεια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Η αυθαίρετη στοχοποίησή σου 11 μελών,



προτιμω ειτε να μιλαμε ονομαστικα (και αν χρειαστει με παραδειγματα) ειτε καθολου.

Συνηθως 10 εως 20 μελη υπαρχουν στο φορουμ.
Μηπως να δειχνομαστε απο τουδε και στο εξης?




Πχ......
αυτη την στιγμη εδω υπαρχουν,
pickles, καλλιοπιτσα, PROFITIS73, Monaxiki_gia_mia_zwi, lini, oboro, olgaki82, πανος12345, DissolvedGirl, melene, ioannis2, kyknos25, Elie, nature, Arsi, Arsi, weird, krino 

συνολο 18.


και πιο αναλυτικη λιστα 24ωρου,
krino, oboro, ioannis2, nature, weird, olgaki82, lini, melene, kyknos25, Arsi, Elie, καλλιοπιτσα, Monaxiki_gia_mia_zwi, PROFITIS73, pickles, πανος12345, DissolvedGirl, gus1973, imagine, Φοίβη, evath, elsa__, esquif, mariq34, panikoula, savant, Θεοφανία, sunset, katerinaki, kosto30, iberis, melissa, giota, vroutos, path, Vickyy, minasgr21, dimm, keep_walking, CeliaM, odyseas, nina202, vince, Marley, drax, mixalakis, vegga, mihalis, fevgatos67, DiDos 



για παμε.........

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Μηπως να δειχνομαστε απο τουδε και στο εξης?


Αχαχαχαχαχχ κράτα τις δεικτικές τάσεις για τον εαυτό σου εντάξει ??? :PPP

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οταν δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι ως φυσικο επομενο την ακολουθη προταση,
\"Εκφράζω μόνο τον εαυτό μου και κανέναν άλλο. \"
τι αλλο θες να σκεφτω?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Μηπως να δειχνομαστε απο τουδε και στο εξης?
> 
> ...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

+


:P:P:P

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Με τόσες παρεμβάσεις που έχω κάνει, μου φαίνεται πως κι εγώ τελικά μάλλον όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είμαι, αν και θεωρώ πως έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνω, τουλάχιστον σ\' ένα θρέντ που άπτεται των λόγων για τους οποίους αποχώρησα από το φόρουμ..
> 
> Διαβάζω πολλά και διάφορα κι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω κι όποιος θέλει απαντά..
> 
> 1. Όσοι - και είναι συγκεκριμένοι αυτοί - κόπτονται για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ και προτείνουν με διάφορα κατεβατά, το πως θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα η κοινότητα, τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά , βγάζουν την ουρά τους απ\' έξω για όσα εδώ και 4 μήνες κοντά συμβαίνουν ? Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως οι φράξιες ή σέχτες, ή όπως στο διάολο θέλετε πείτε τες είναι τελικά δύο , ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ? 
> 11 login είναι στα δύο στρατόπεδα κι ούτε ένα παραπάνω (..μην ψάχνετε να εντάξετε τη στρούμφ, είναι μια δικτυακή προσωπικότητα που δεν έδωσε ΠΟΤΕ δικαίωμα για παρεκλίνουσα συμπεριφορά, αλλά τελικά έγινε βορά στον βωμό ανόητων αντιπαραθέσεων, και στήθηκε στο τοίχο αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη ενός ατυχούς ποσταρίσματος για το οποίο έκανε την αυτοκριτική της και ζήτησε συγγνώμη..)
> 2.Όσοι δεν συμμετέχουν σ\' αυτές τις φράξιες και που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 99% της κοινότητας, τι στο καλό φταίνε να βλέπουν τον χώρο ΤΟΥΣ, εκεί που το πρόβλημα του άλλου είναι και ΔΙΚΟ τους πρόβλημα, να λεηλατείται από την μικροψυχία μελών που εξωτερικεύουν απωθητικά συναισθήματα, όταν είναι σίγουρο πως στον πραγματικό κόσμο θα λούφαζαν ? 
> 3. Τι θα πει να καταργηθούν τα u2u ? Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να επικοινωνούμε και με καπνούς.... 
> ...



Παρόλο που πιστεύω ότι παρόμοια θρεντ πρέπει να περιέχουν λίγα και περιεκτικά ποστ γιατί «Ουκ εν τω πολλώ το εύ».
Όμως, σάββα,
Δεν μπορώ να μη σχολιάσω αυτό το ποστ σου.

1)	Το βρίσκω το λιγότερο άστοχο, να μιλάς για 11 λόγκιν. Αισθάνομαι σαν να είμαι στα χρόνια του εμφύλιου  :Frown: 
Λοιπόν? 
Πρέπει να έχω αγωνία αν περιέχομαι μέσα σ’αυτά?
Πρέπει πάλι ο καθένας να κοιτά καχύποπτα τον διπλανό του?
Να αρχίσουμε τα u2u για μαντεψιές? 
Να αρχίσουμε τα στοιχήματα?
Και ποιος είπε ότι έχεις δίκιο? Αν εγώ πιστεύω ότι φταίνε 6 λόγκιν?
Και αν φταίει 1? 
Και έστω ότι φταίνε 300 λόγκιν. Τι θα κάνουμε? Απλά θα τους παύσουμε για ένα μήνα? 
Και πως θα καταλάβουν αυτοί οι 300 ή αυτός ο 1 ή οι 11 ποιο ήταν το μεγάλο τους λάθος? 
Ποια πράξη είναι αυτή που δεν συνάδει με τη κοινότητα?


2)	Εκεί που μιλάς για τιμητές, εκτιμητές και κριτές και απευθύνεσαι σε 2ο πληθυντικό το εισπράττω σαν ειρωνεία. 
Δεν θα απολογηθώ αγαπητέ σάββα, που δεν ακολούθησα την πρακτική σου της αποχώρησης και παρέμεινα στο φόρουμ. Αλλωστε παραμένοντας εδώ νοιώθω ότι βοήθησα και βοηθήθηκα.

Ούτε το γεγονός ότι αποχώρησες σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μου (μας) μιλάς αφ’ υψηλού και να κρίνεις αν εγώ ή όποιο άλλο από τα περίπου 20 μέλη που έχουν εκφραστεί σ’ αυτό το θρεντ, ή σε παρόμοια, είμαστε τηρητές, κριτές ή αν βρισκόμαστε μέσα στη λίστα σου με τους 11 υπόπτους. Ούτε να μας παραινείς σε αυτοκριτική. Ποιος σου είπε ότι εσύ έχεις αρκετή δόση αυτοκριτικής και παραινείς και εμάς για λίγη από δαύτη?


3)	Τι είναι αυτό που καθιστά ένα λόγκιν ύποπτο κατ\' 
εσένα?
Η συμμετοχή του σε συνομωσία?
Η χρήση u2u?
Η μη χρήση u2u?
Το να πάει για καφέ στη Τρίπολη?
Το να μην πάει για καφέ στη Τρίπολη?
Το να βρίζει?
Το να κάνει τη πάπια?
Το να μη κάνει τη πάπια?
Το να ειρωνεύεται?
Τι?

Νομίζω ότι αυτό πρέπει να καθορίσουμε, καλοπροαίρετα στο θέμα αυτό που άνοιξε ο Νίκος και όλοι με τη συμμετοχή μας συνεισφέρουμε με ιδέες και συναισθήματα. 
-Ποιες πράξεις δεν συνάδουν με την κοινότητα, εκτός από τα greeklish και τη συμμετοχή ανηλίκων. 
Οχι να πετάμε στον αέρα αριθμούς υπόπτων και να καταλήγουμε ο Vince και κάθε άλλος στη θέση του να νομίζει ότι μιλάμε για αυτόν.

4)	θα σχολιάσω ειδικότερα αυτό:





> _Originally posted by sabb_
> ...................................
> Οι 11 που αναφέρω πιο πάνω , ξέρετε ποιοι είστε και δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρω ονόματα. Θα κάνω μια πρόταση:
> Λουφάξτε για ένα μήνα...
> Μη ποστάρετε ούτε ένα κιχ...
> 
> Γιατί είμαι γαμώ το μπελά μου σίγουρος - ελπίζω να μη βγει ηλεκτρονική μούτζα εδώ- πως για ένα μήνα το φόρουμ θα λειτουργεί σαν φόρουμ αλληλοστήριξης και όχι σαν πεδίο αντιπαραθέσεων και γήπεδο κοκορομαχιών ?........................
> 
> ......



Εστω λοιπόν σάββα ότι οι 11 ή οι 300 ή οι 50 λουφάζουν.
Αλλάζει η πικρία που σε οδήγησε στην αποχώρηση?
Γιατί διάβασα στο blog σου, αλλά και εδώ μέσα αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα λίγα ποστ που έχεις γράψει αφού αποχώρησες, ότι ενοχλήθηκες πολύ που σε είχε πει ένα μέλος «ποταπό και ύαινα» πάνω στο θυμό του.
Ακόμα περισσότερο σε πείραξε που, μορφωμένα μέλη (όπως γράφεις) ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΔΙΚΑΣΕΙ τον υβρισμό σου.
Αυτό αγαπητέ σαμπ, πώς αλλάζει με το να αποχωρήσει για ένα μήνα το μέλος που σε πλήγωσε? 
Εχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες και (μεταξύ μας σε καταλαβαίνω) ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ θυμωμένος:
1)την αδικία να σε αποκαλέσει το συγκεκριμένο μέλος ύαινα καθώς 
και 

2)τη γαϊδουριά των μορφωμένων (νομίζω έγραφες και ονομαστικά και για μένα) να μη σε υπερασπιστούν. 

Αυτό σημαίνει Σάββα, ότι σου έλειψε το αίσθημα του δικαίου εδώ.
Εστω και αν αυτό το περίμενες από μένα ή από άλλα μέλη και όχι από τον ΝικοΔ.
Και σε ρωτώ: το αίσθημα δικαίου, καλύπτεται με την απλή σιωπή που επιζητάς και παραινείς? 
Ακόμα και αν αυτή είναι δίμηνη?

* ΥΓ. Τελικά επειδή τα σχόλια αλλά και το ποστ του σάββα αφορούσαν θέματα που άπτονται και της λειτουργίας της κοινότητας τα ανάρτησα εδώ. 
Τα υπόλοιπα σχόλια που θέλω να κάνω στη παρέμβαση Σάββα θα τα κάνω αλλού.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Σάββα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> Αφού αποχώρησες όπως λες, ποιός είναι ο στόχος αυτής της επιλεκτικής σου παρέμβασης?
> Να επιβάλλεις την άποψή σου ή να αναζοπυρώσεις παλιές εντάσεις?
> Η αυθαίρετη στοχοποίησή σου 11 μελών, ούτε εμένα μου άρεσε και θα σε παρακαλούσα να κρατήσεις ένα επίπεδο και να το λήξεις εδώ.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Weird, είναι η δεύτερη φορά που μου προσάπτεις ταπεινά ελατήρια...

Ούτε να αναζωπυρώσω εντάσεις, ούτε να επιβάλλω απόψεις θέλω.. Το να έχω αποχωρήσει δεν σημαίνει πως δεν αγαπώ το χώρο κι αν θέλεις θεωρώ υποχρέωση μου να καταδείξω πως όλα μπορούν να βρούν ένα δρόμο, αν σταματήσουμε να κρυβόμαστε ο καθένας μας πίσω από το δάχτυλο του...

Όπως βλέπεις δεν εξαιρώ πουθενά τον εαυτό μου, έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα ωστόσο να καταθέσω την άποψη μου...

Κολλησατε με ποιοι είναι οι 11, τον έναν σας τον είπα, είμαι εγώ, οκ ? Ο αριθμός δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο, ίσως για επικοινωνιακούς λόγους να ήταν πιο σωστό να χρησιμοποιούσα τη λέξη \"κάποιοι\" , γενικά και αόριστα. Προτίμησα να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν αριθμό για να καταδείξω πως είναι τόσο λίγοι εκείνοι που συμμετείχαν σ\' όλη αυτή την δυσρυθμία της λειτουργίας της κοινότητας, που αν ευθύς εξ αρχής αναλάμβανε ο καθένας το μερίδιο ευθύνης που του αναλογεί και ζητούσε από τον εαυτό του να συμμετάσχει στο φόρουμ με τους κανόνες επικοινωνίας και αρχές σεβασμού που πηγάζουν μέσα από το επίπεδο του, να μην έφτανε ο Νίκος στο σημείο να αποτιμά πως το φόρουμ έφτασε στο κύκλο του...

Το φόρουμ δεν ανήκει μόνο σ\' εμάς weird...

Ανήκει κύρια, σε όλα εκέινα τα παιδιά που κάθε πρωί αναλογίζονται αν είναι αυτή η ζωή εκείνη που τους πρέπει και θέλουν να μάθουν τις απαντήσεις, από τον συνάνθρωπο τους, μέσα από ένα εργαλείο επικοινωνίας που προσφέρει απλόχερα την ελευθερία στην έκφραση και το μόνο που αποζητεί από τους συμμετέχοντες είναι να σεβαστούν το χώρο και τον εαυτό τους....

Εν πάσι περιπτώσει, είπα πολλά - πολύ περισσότερα απ\' όσα θέλησα από την αρχή να πω - κι απ\' όσο καταλαβαίνω η κατάσταση είναι αθεράπευτη.....

Οπότε, πολύ ευχαρίστως να σιωπήσω και να μη σας χαλάω την ηρεμία....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> Οπότε, πολύ ευχαρίστως να σιωπήσω και να μη σας χαλάω την ηρεμία....



σαββα,
καθενας που μιλαει συμβαλλει σε κατι.
Εγω εχω μαθει να λεω την γνωμη μου και ο καθενας που την διαβαζει ας την κανει οτι θελει, δικαιωμα του.
Τα φορουμ εχουν μια μοναδικα καλη ιδιοτητα: Ειναι γραπτα και οχι λογια στο αερα.

Αντιθετα θα σου πω,
οτι βλεπω καμποσους που θα ηθελα να μιλησουν και κρατουν το στομα τους επτασφραγιστο...

----------


## sabb

Nature, για να μη θεωρήσεις πως δεν σου απαντώ, σε παρακαλώ διάβασε καλά την προηγούμενη μου απάντηση στη weird...
Ίσως αρκετά περιεκτικη σε σχέση με το δικό σου πόστ, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως θα μπορέσεις να μπεις στην ουσία...

Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι πως παρερμηνεύεις ακόμη και σήμερα, για ποιο λόγο επέλεξα να μη συμμετάσχω σε αγώνες λεκτικής πυγμαχίας , δικαίωμα σου ωστόσο να πιστεύεις ό,τι θέλεις, δεν πρόκειται να απολογηθώ και γι\' αυτό...

Δεν έχει νόημα η όλη αντιπαράθεση, σας αφήνω στην ησυχία σας - ελπίζοντας μονάχα να βρείτε τον τρόπο να συνυπάρξετε με όσους ήρθατε σε ευθεία ρήξη και να συνεχίσετε να συμμετάσχετε σε συζητήσεις εποικοδομητικές, για δικό σας καλό και για καλό του φόρουμ.....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Η γενικολογία, οδηγεί ανάλογα με το βαθμό ευθιξίας του καθένα σε παρεξηγήσεις. 
> Βρε, λες να εννοεί εμένα?
> 
> Και μπορεί ο χοντρόπετσος και βίαιος υπαίτιος του μπάχαλου να σφυρίζει ανενόχλητος........
> 
> Μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα χτυπήσει.


Δεν νομιζω πώς εχει να κανει με ευθιξια, αλλα με αμφιβολιες που μπορει να εχει εστω ενδομυχα καποιος για την συμπεριφορα του. Τα επιπεδα της αυτογνωσιας του καθενος κ την καθαροτητα του να βλεπει πώς δρα.Πρωτα ο ιδιος.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Με τόσες παρεμβάσεις που έχω κάνει, μου φαίνεται πως κι εγώ τελικά μάλλον όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είμαι, αν και θεωρώ πως έχω το κάθε δικαίωμα να παρεμβαίνω, τουλάχιστον σ\' ένα θρέντ που άπτεται των λόγων για τους οποίους αποχώρησα από το φόρουμ..
> 
> Διαβάζω πολλά και διάφορα κι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω κι όποιος θέλει απαντά..
> ...


φυση καλημερα 
μιαμικρη μονο παρενθεση 
τα γιου του ξαναλειτουργουν και η κατασταση δεν θα αλλαξει αν καθε φορα η διαχειρηση υποχωρει κατω απο πιεσεις των μελων οπως και η καθε κυβερνηση κατω απο τις πιεσεις των ψηφοφορων
η εμπορευματοποιηση και η αναγκη για μαζικη συμετοχη θα φερει αντιθετα αποτελεσμτα και θα χωριστουμε σε πολλες οαμδουλες εδω μεσα οπως και στον εξω κοσμο γινεται χρονια πολλα και πετρινα !

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Πανο, εισαι επιθετικος με μελη που δεν σου απευθυνονται με τροπο επιθετικο ή μου φαινεται?
> 
> 
> ...


δεν καταλαβαινω τί εννοεις. δεν καταλαβα την παρομοιωση. Ουτε πώς σχετιζεται το οτι ειμαι πιο παλια απο σενα, εδω.

παρολα αυτα, εγω δεν σου επιτεθηκα, δεν σε προσεβαλα οποτε καλο θα ειναι να προσεχεις προς τα που επιτιθεσαι. το σχολιο μου ειχε να κανει με το υφος σου σε μελη που δεν ειδα να σου μιλάνε ασχημα ουτε να υποννοουν κατι για σενα ειδικα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μηπως βλεπεις εφιαλτες στον υπνο σου σοφια ?
εχεις γραψει ενα καρο ποστ απο τοτε που γραφηκε αυτο 
γιατι το θυμηθηκες τωρα ?

----------


## πανος12345

μια απλη διαπιστωση εβαλα και δεν θελω να ξανασυμμετεχω σε αυτο το ποστ γιατι μια διαχειρηση που αλλα λεει καιαλλα κανει γεννα απο μονη της την αφερεγγυοτητα και σπερνει την διχονοια και τον διχασμο στα μελη του φορουμ!
εχεις να πεις κατι πανω σε αυτο ?

----------


## Sofia

Λες να εχω καποιο σκοτεινο λογο που σου απαντω τωρα?
Για να σε καθησυχασω κοιμαμαι ηρεμα και βαθια σαν πουλακι.
Κανω και αλλες δουλειες Πανο, απο το να γραφω εδω. Και αλλωστε το μηνυμα σου αυτο δεν το ξεθαψα, ειναι μολις χθεσινο....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μια απλη διαπιστωση εβαλα και δεν θελω να ξανασυμμετεχω σε αυτο το ποστ γιατι μια διαχειρηση που αλλα λεει καιαλλα κανει γεννα απο μονη της την αφερεγγυοτητα και σπερνει την διχονοια και τον διχασμο στα μελη του φορουμ!
> εχεις να πεις κατι πανω σε αυτο ?


Ξερεις Πανο, περα απο την διαχειριση, ας δει ο καθενας μας ποση συνεπεια εχουν τα λογια μας με τις πραξεις μας. Εχω να πω πώς παρα τα οσα γραφεις, συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτα. Λυπάμαι.Δεν βλεπω πώς εχω να πω κατι αλλο λοιπον.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μια απλη διαπιστωση εβαλα και δεν θελω να ξανασυμμετεχω σε αυτο το ποστ γιατι μια διαχειρηση που αλλα λεει καιαλλα κανει γεννα απο μονη της την αφερεγγυοτητα και σπερνει την διχονοια και τον διχασμο στα μελη του φορουμ!
> εχεις να πεις κατι πανω σε αυτο ?
> 
> ...


σε ρωταω λοιπον και θελω να μου απαντησεις ευθεως 
ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να δεχομαι προσωπικα μηνυματα απο τον καθε ενα εδω μεσα?

----------


## πανος12345

δεν το καταλαβαινετε οσοι ενδιαφερεστε για αυτο το φορουμ οτι αυτη ειναι η μονη αιτια δυσλειτυουργιας του ?

----------


## πανος12345

αυτα τα φαινομενα δεν διαλυουν τα πανεπιστημια μας τουλαχιστον 30 χρονια πια ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να δεχομαι προσωπικα μηνυματα απο τον καθε ενα εδω μεσα?



οχι βεβαια!
εκμεταλευσου τα εργαλεια του ιντερνετ,
και βαλτους μαυρη λιστα......










ΥΓ..... να μαθουν!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να δεχομαι προσωπικα μηνυματα απο τον καθε ενα εδω μεσα?
> ...


τι να μαθουν μωρε κρινε ?
να κουτσομπολευουν ?
παμε δηλαδη να χαλασουμε και το ιντερνετ αντι να το αφησουμε να μας ανοιξει τα ματια !
βλεπω διασταση αποψεων και μεταξυ των διαχειριστων εδω μεσα !
Ο νικος ειναι υπερ η Σελια μαλλον κατα 
γιατι φοβαται μηπως κοπουν τα κουτσομπολια !
Τι μυστικα μπορουν να εχουν τα καλωδια Σελια ?
μηπως δεν προστατευονται ηδη τα προσωπικα δεδομενα αρκετα?
ακομα και στις σκιες παμε να βαλουμε καλουπια απο παλιοσιδερα ?
τι παει να πει προσωπικο μυνημα μεταξυ του
\"ασπρου συνεφου \"και της \"συνεφουλας \"?
Δεν το βλεπεις οτι ειναι η αδυναμια συμμετοχης σε ενα κοινο φορουμ και επικοινωνιας ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Ο νικος ειναι υπερ η Σελια μαλλον κατα



αυτα τα δυο ζητηματα πως τα συμπερανες παλι?


Θα σου πρότεινα πανο,
να εισαι πιο εγκρατης στις εκτιμησεις σου.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Ο νικος ειναι υπερ η Σελια μαλλον κατα
> 
> 
> ...


διαβασε το θεμα απο την αρχη και θα δεις οτι εχω δικιο!

----------


## πανος12345

Ο Νικος συμφωνει να καταργηθουν τα ποσωπικα μηνυματα και η σελια λεει μην βαζετε τα προσωπικα μυνηματα εδω !

----------


## giota

Ποιός σου γράφει Πάνο μνμ γιατί αφήνεις υπονοούμενα;αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δέχονται οι υπόλοιποι να τα δυμοσιεύσεις μήπως τα φαντάζεσαι;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ποιός σου γράφει Πάνο μνμ γιατί αφήνεις υπονοούμενα;αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δέχονται οι υπόλοιποι να τα δυμοσιεύσεις μήπως τα φαντάζεσαι;


.................................................. ........

----------


## RainAndWind

Όποιος δε θέλει να διαβάσει τα μηνύματά του,δεν πηγαίνει να τα διαβάσει.Όποιος θέλει,το κάνει.
Για μένα,το να λες δεν τα θέλω,αλλά να αποτελούν την κύριά σου ενασχόληση,προφανώς εμπεριέχει μία αντίθεση που με προβληματίζει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όποιος δε θέλει να διαβάσει τα μηνύματά του,δεν πηγαίνει να τα διαβάσει.Όποιος θέλει,το κάνει.
> Για μένα,το να λες δεν τα θέλω,αλλά να αποτελούν την κύριά σου ενασχόληση,προφανώς εμπεριέχει μία αντίθεση που με προβληματίζει.


τρελα πουλας ? 
εχω παρει 200 και δεν εστειλαουτε ενα 
δεν πας να δεις αν ερχομαι?

----------


## πανος12345

τι προσπαθειτε να αποδειξετε καποιοι?
οτι δεν πρεπει να απανταει καποιος στα μηνυματα που δεχεται για να αποδειξει οτι εχει δικιο που ζηταει την καταργηση τους ?
μηπως ειστε τελικα ολοι για δεσιμο εδω μεσα ?
δεν με νοιαζει φτανει να μην με τρελανετε και μενα !
φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστήριξης ειπαμε και οχι ψυχικης μεταδοσης παρανοιας!

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιατί τα διαβάζεις;Δεν πα νά\'ναι και χίλια.Γιατί δεν τα αγνοείς;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Γιατί τα διαβάζεις;Δεν πα νά\'ναι και χίλια.Γιατί δεν τα αγνοείς;


γιατι εχω μαθει στην ζωη μου να μην λεω οχι ποτε σε καποιον που μου ζηταει να τον βοηθησω γιατι πανω απο ολα ειμαι 
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ !
ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ !

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε για δέσιμο εδώ μέσα Πάνο,αλλά σαφώς διακρίνω μια τάση επιθετικότητας που έχεις όταν κάποιος δε συμφωνεί με τις δικές σου προτάξεις περί \"εξυγίανσης\",και μία τάση να χρησιμοποιείς υποτιμητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς για τα άτομα των οποίων την επικοινωνία θέλεις να βελτιώσεις.

Σε ξαναρωτώ,αφού πιστεύεις πως τα μηνύματα σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα,γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι τόσο απλό,όπως το να τα αγνοείς.Ένα μέσο που δε μας κάνει,δεν πασχίζουμε να μην κάνει για όλους,κάνουμε το απλούστερο,που είναι να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε.
Κάνω κάπου λάθος;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε για δέσιμο εδώ μέσα Πάνο,αλλά σαφώς διακρίνω μια τάση επιθετικότητας που έχεις όταν κάποιος δε συμφωνεί με τις δικές σου προτάξεις περί \"εξυγίανσης\",και μία τάση να χρησιμοποιείς υποτιμητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς για τα άτομα των οποίων την επικοινωνία θέλεις να βελτιώσεις.
> 
> Σε ξαναρωτώ,αφού πιστεύεις πως τα μηνύματα σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα,γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι τόσο απλό,όπως το να τα αγνοείς.Ένα μέσο που δε μας κάνει,δεν πασχίζουμε να μην κάνει για όλους,κάνουμε το απλούστερο,που είναι να μην χρησιμοποιούμε.
> Κάνω κάπου λάθος;


ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!
δεν ξερεις τι λες !
και δεν με ενδιαφερει ποιος σε εφερε δω , ποια εισαι και τι προβλημα εχεις γιατι δεν μπηκες καν στο κοπο να διαβασεις οτι τα μηνυματα δεν μου δημιουργουν εμενα προβλημα αλλα στο φορουμ πραγμα που παραδεχθηκε εγγραφως και ο ανωτατος διαχειριστης του γιαυτο μαθε να εισαι πιο προσεχτικος στην κριση σου ..αν βεβαια μπορεις ....αν οχι ασχολησου με κατι αλλο ..
οχι παντως με εμενα ...
απλα γιατι δεν θα σου ξαναπαντησω!

----------


## keep_walking

Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση Πανο...μπαινεις στο chat?
Φαινεται οτι κατι σε εχει πειραξει πολυ...στο χερι σου ειναι παντως ολα.

----------


## giota

Εχει πάθει υπερκόπωση και πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί.ακου είπε στον Οδυσσέα να πάει στον Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου για να τον βοηθήσει.Πάνο σύνελθε και ήγαινε σε γιατρό.Τράβα και δυο γραμμες τώρα απο κάτω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Ο Νικος συμφωνει να καταργηθουν τα ποσωπικα μηνυματα και η σελια λεει μην βαζετε τα προσωπικα μυνηματα εδω !


κυριε \"ανωτατε διαχειριστα\"
θαυμαστε το δημιουργημα σας  :Smile:

----------


## krino

ακουσε εμπνευστακο,
αν θες φορουμ λιγοτερο φιλελεύθερο, τραβα βρες το και μην μας ζαλιζεις τον ερωτα.
Τελος οταν λες κατι να το μετρας πριν το πεταξεις και να μην ακυρωνεσαι στο επομενο πενταλεπτο.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

REMEDY AN KAI TO MHNYMA ΣOY EINAI ΠOΛY EIPΩNIKO ΔYΣTYXΩΣ ΘA ΣYMΦΩNHΣΩ.
H KATAΣTAΣH ΞEΦYΓE OTAN OΛOI EIΔAME ME THN EIΣOΔO TOY ΠANOY KAI TIΣ ATEΛEIΩTEΣ AEPOΛOΓIEΣ ΠΩΣ TO ΦOPOYM EINAI ΞEΦPAΓO AMΠEΛI KAI MΠOPOYME NA ΓPAΦOYME OTI ΘEΛOYME.
META HPΘE TO ΘEMA THΣ ΠAPTOYZAΣ, TO OΠOIO AN EΓINE EINAI ΠPOBΛHMA OΣΩN ΣYMMETEIXAN KAI TΩN ΣYNTPOΦΩN TOYΣ, ME AΠOTEΛEΣMA O ΠANOΣ KAI 1-2 AKOMA ATOMA NA TO ΣYNEXIZOYN KAI NA ΠPOKAΛOYN THN ΠANIKOYΛA ΩΣTE NA ΞEΣΠAΣEI ΣE BAPOΣ THΣ ΘEOΦANIAΣ. AYTH HTAN KAI H OYΣIA NA BΓAΛOYN TA AΠΩΘHMENA TOYΣ 2 ΣYΓKEKPIMENOI KAI O ΠANOΣ NA ΠEI KAI ΠAΛI ΓIA OΣOYΣ ΨAXNOYN ΠEΛATEΣ AΠO TO ΦOPOYM.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ακουσε εμπνευστακο,
> αν θες φορουμ λιγοτερο φιλελεύθερο, τραβα βρες το και μην μας ζαλιζεις τον ερωτα.
> Τελος οταν λες κατι να το μετρας πριν το πεταξεις και να μην ακυρωνεσαι στο επομενο πενταλεπτο.....



χου ιζ εμπνευστακο?

----------


## krino

εμπνευστακο ις δη γουελ νοουν περσον δατ νοουζ εβριθινκ.....
φερδερ ντιτειλς χιαρ
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5234&amp;page=2
 :Cool:

----------


## Remedy

μπατ χι ντιντ τοκ!

----------


## krino

ασιζ ολσοου τοκ....!
 :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

αι ντοντ σι γιορ ποιντ..

----------


## krino

αι σαποουζ σοου....
δη σιουρ ιζ δατ σαμποντυ ελς γκοτ ιτ....


 :Big Grin:

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εχει πάθει υπερκόπωση και πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί.ακου είπε στον Οδυσσέα να πάει στον Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου για να τον βοηθήσει.Πάνο σύνελθε και ήγαινε σε γιατρό.Τράβα και δυο γραμμες τώρα απο κάτω.


Το ποστ αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. 
Θα το σχολιάσω στην αρένα
γιατί ακόμα πιστεύω πως αυτό το θρεντ πρέπει να μείνει εφ ό ετάχθη.....

----------


## krino

εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι συζητησεις και οι εκκλήσεις πανε στο βροντο και τσαμπα κουβεντιαζουμε.
Νιωθω οτι βρισκομαστε στο μηδεν, οπως οταν πριν μηνες, ετσι και σημερα.
Ενω εδω και λιγες μερες γινονται συζητησεις για να τεθουν ας πουμε επι ταπητος καποια πραγματα,
ταυτοχρονα γινονται ποστς που τορπιλιζουν καθε προσπαθεια και υπονομευουν τα παντα.


Δεν γνωριζω πλεον, τι σκοπους εχει αυτη η τακτικη και που θελει να οδηγηθουμε.
Ελπιζω να πρυτανευσει η λογικη και ακομα αυτοι που προκαλουν αυτες τις εντασεις,
δεδομενου οτι δεν πασχουν απο κατι σοβαρο, να το αποδειξουν κιολας.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εχει πάθει υπερκόπωση και πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί.ακου είπε στον Οδυσσέα να πάει στον Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου για να τον βοηθήσει.Πάνο σύνελθε και ήγαινε σε γιατρό.Τράβα και δυο γραμμες τώρα απο κάτω.
> 
> 
> ...


νομιζω σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα,
αυτο ειναι παρανυχιδα.....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ποιός σου γράφει Πάνο μνμ γιατί αφήνεις υπονοούμενα;αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δέχονται οι υπόλοιποι να τα δυμοσιεύσεις μήπως τα φαντάζεσαι;


..........................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όποιος δε θέλει να διαβάσει τα μηνύματά του,δεν πηγαίνει να τα διαβάσει.Όποιος θέλει,το κάνει.
> Για μένα,το να λες δεν τα θέλω,αλλά να αποτελούν την κύριά σου ενασχόληση,προφανώς εμπεριέχει μία αντίθεση που με προβληματίζει.


.................................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση Πανο...μπαινεις στο chat?
> Φαινεται οτι κατι σε εχει πειραξει πολυ...στο χερι σου ειναι παντως ολα.


δεν εχει δουλεια το τσατ σε ενα ανοιχτο φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης κιπ... ειναι ιδωτικη επικοινωνια... 
η ιδιωτικη επικοινωνια βαζει εμπρακτως θεμα αποσυντονισμου του φορουμ γιατι δημιουργει φραξιες και ομαδουλες

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ποιός σου γράφει Πάνο μνμ γιατί αφήνεις υπονοούμενα;αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και δέχονται οι υπόλοιποι να τα δυμοσιεύσεις μήπως τα φαντάζεσαι;


.....................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Ο Νικος συμφωνει να καταργηθουν τα ποσωπικα μηνυματα και η σελια λεει μην βαζετε τα προσωπικα μυνηματα εδω !
> 
> 
> ...


........................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εχει πάθει υπερκόπωση και πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί.ακου είπε στον Οδυσσέα να πάει στον Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου για να τον βοηθήσει.Πάνο σύνελθε και ήγαινε σε γιατρό.Τράβα και δυο γραμμες τώρα απο κάτω.


.................................................. ..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> REMEDY AN KAI TO MHNYMA ΣOY EINAI ΠOΛY EIPΩNIKO ΔYΣTYXΩΣ ΘA ΣYMΦΩNHΣΩ.
> H KATAΣTAΣH ΞEΦYΓE OTAN OΛOI EIΔAME ME THN EIΣOΔO TOY ΠANOY KAI TIΣ ATEΛEIΩTEΣ AEPOΛOΓIEΣ ΠΩΣ TO ΦOPOYM EINAI ΞEΦPAΓO AMΠEΛI KAI MΠOPOYME NA ΓPAΦOYME OTI ΘEΛOYME.
> META HPΘE TO ΘEMA THΣ ΠAPTOYZAΣ, TO OΠOIO AN EΓINE EINAI ΠPOBΛHMA OΣΩN ΣYMMETEIXAN KAI TΩN ΣYNTPOΦΩN TOYΣ, ME AΠOTEΛEΣMA O ΠANOΣ KAI 1-2 AKOMA ATOMA NA TO ΣYNEXIZOYN KAI NA ΠPOKAΛOYN THN ΠANIKOYΛA ΩΣTE NA ΞEΣΠAΣEI ΣE BAPOΣ THΣ ΘEOΦANIAΣ. AYTH HTAN KAI H OYΣIA NA BΓAΛOYN TA AΠΩΘHMENA TOYΣ 2 ΣYΓKEKPIMENOI KAI O ΠANOΣ NA ΠEI KAI ΠAΛI ΓIA OΣOYΣ ΨAXNOYN ΠEΛATEΣ AΠO TO ΦOPOYM.


.............................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εχει πάθει υπερκόπωση και πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί.ακου είπε στον Οδυσσέα να πάει στον Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου για να τον βοηθήσει.Πάνο σύνελθε και ήγαινε σε γιατρό.Τράβα και δυο γραμμες τώρα απο κάτω.
> 
> 
> ...


φυση 
οταν ενας πολιτης σε μια δημοκρατικη Χωρα εξαντλησει ολο τον κρατικο μηχανισμο χωρις να μπορει απο πουθενα να εξασφαλισει τα φαρμακα του και την περιθαλψη του , πρεπει να το γνωριζει το πρωθυποργικο γραφειο γιατι ο πρωθυπουργος μιας Χωρας μπορει να δωσει τις καταλληλες οδηγιες για να παρακαμφθουν τα οποια εμποδια .
Ειναι ο ανωτατος ηγετης μιας λαικης κυριαρχιας καιειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο Οδησσεας η ο καθε Οδησσεας θα βρει την λυτρωση του αν το κανει

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

.....................

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση Πανο...μπαινεις στο chat?
> Φαινεται οτι κατι σε εχει πειραξει πολυ...στο χερι σου ειναι παντως ολα.
> 
> ...



εδω σε κοβω να συμφωνει μαζι σου ο διαχειριστης.....
Καπως ετσι πηρε δρομο το τσατ εδω μεσα.
Απλα μαζευτηκε καπως το πραγμα τοτε, μεχρι να επανελθει σε μορφη θυελλας το τελευταιο καιρο.
Με συνεπεια ενα κομματι του φορουμ να καταντησει τσατ ουτως η αλλως.


Αποδείχτηκε ομοως οτι υπαρχει και ακομα χειροτερα, με βαση τα οσα ζουμε το τελευταιο καιρο.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γιατί μου το λες πάνο?
Σου έχω δώσει την εντύπωση ότι δεν το γνωρίζω? (μην παραξηγούμαστε, δεν εννοώ μόνο τον ΓΑΠ, αλλά όποιος και να ήταν στη θέση του και ο Μπους να ήταν που λέει ο λόγος, φυσικά γνωρίζω ότι αυτό που λες γίνεται)

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα Φύση. Νομίζω πως ήδη το σχολίασες το ποστ ως απαράδεκτο. Απο εκεί και πέρα τι νόημα έχει?
Μήπως θα πρέπει, παράλληλα με τις προτάσεις που κάνουμε να αρχίσουμε και την αυτο-διαχείριση, πιο ενεργά απο πριν?

----------


## nature

[quote]_Originally posted by weird_
Καλημέρα Φύση. Νομίζω πως ήδη το σχολίασες το ποστ ως απαράδεκτο. Απο εκεί και πέρα τι νόημα έχει?
Μήπως θα πρέπει, παράλληλα με τις προτάσεις που κάνουμε να αρχίσουμε και την αυτο-διαχείριση, πιο ενεργά απο πριν? [/quote

Καλημέρα weird,
όπως βλέπεις, ο πάνος μου εξηγεί ότι το e-mail στον πρωθυπουργό, είναι εφικτό και όχι αποκύημα φαντασίας....
Αρα, δεν κατάλαβε τι εννοώ. 
Και νομίζει ότι πρέπει να μου εξηγήσει ότι αυτό είναι εφικτό.
Γιατί σε ενόχλησε το σχόλιό μου?

----------


## weird

Φύση, δεν ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι. 
Εστιάζω εκεί που λες \" αυτό το ποστ είναι απαράδεκτο. Θα το σχολιάσω στην αρένα\".
Κι αναρωτήθηκα,τι νόημα θα έχει, αφού ήδη το σχολίασες.

----------


## πανος12345

Το εκπληκτικο ειναι οτι παραμονες εκλογων η Γιωτα εκανε οτι μπορουσε για να δειξει την συμπαρασταση της στην σημερινη κυβερνηση!
Ενας ανθρωπος με το ψευδωνυμο Οδησσεας , καταγραφει τα καθημερινα προβληματα χιλιαδων ανθρωπων που σιγα -σιγα οδηγουνται στην απογνωση μεσα σε ενα σαιτ με τιτλο 
\"Φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης \" και αντι να πανε ολοι να γραψουν αυτο ακριβως που η απλη Συνταγματικη λογικη μας Κοινοβουλευτικης Δημοκρατιας θα επρεπε να εχει κανει συνειδηση σε καθε πολιτη αυτης της Χωρας , ο μονος που τολμησε να πει το αυτονοητο 
δεχεται επιεθση απο ενα ατομο που φερεται σαν υποστηριχτης της σημερινης κυβερνησης μαλιστα με υφος οτι και καλα χρειζομαι γιατρο!
Αυτο απο μονο του δειχνει το ποσο σημαντικο ρολο θα μπορουσε να επιτελεσει το ιντερνετ οταν μαθουν οι Ελληνες να το χειριζονται...

----------


## weird

Πάνο συγνώμη που σου το χαλάω αλλά σε βλέπω σε μεγάλη ένταση τις τελευταίες μέρες και νομίζω οτι καλό θα ήταν να φροντίσεις περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Φύση, δεν ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι. 
> Εστιάζω εκεί που λες \" αυτό το ποστ είναι απαράδεκτο. Θα το σχολιάσω στην αρένα\".
> Κι αναρωτήθηκα,τι νόημα θα έχει, αφού ήδη το σχολίασες.


Θα σου απαντησω εγω παραξενη γιατι με αφορα !
Εχει το νοημα του οτι η ανυπαρξια διαχειριστικης παρεμβασης ειναι μεν καλη οπως επανειλημενα εχω τονισει σε αυτο το ποστ για να αφησει την προβολη να δουλεψει υπερ του πιθανου ψυχικα ασθενους , αλλα απο την αλλη , η παραλληλη επικοινωνια καποιων μελων δημιουργει υπο-ομαδες που επικοινωνουν μεσω προσωπικων μηνυματων και διαμορφωνει επιθετικες συμπεριφορες ενατια σε αυτους που εχουν την θεληση και την διαθεση να βελτιωσουν τα υπαρκτα προβλημτα επικοινωνιας αυτου του φορουμ!
Εκει λοιπον παραξενη , στο χωρο των προσωπικων μηνυματων 
οι πιο υποβολιμοι βρισκονται στην κυριολεξια στο ελεος των πιο μεθοδικων και ισχυρων χαρακτηρων που τους καθοδηγουν εναντιον αλλων μελων του φορουμ!
Σε καθε ομαδα υπαρχουν αυτοι που ηγουνται και αυτοι που ακολουθουν ...
Οταν εντος μιας ομαδας , υπολειτουργουν , υπο-ομαδες , ο αρχικος σκοπος της ομαδας -μητερας , χανεται και στην θεση του μπαινουν τα συμφεροντα των υπο-ομαδων γιατι ειναι συγκροτημενα και εχουν κοινο στοχο...
Χανει δηλαδη το φορουμ την αυτοτελεια του και παυει να ειναι ωφελιμο στο κοινωνικο συνολο οσων απεχουν σκοπιμα απο τις υπο ομοαδες , οι οποιες παιρνουν στα χερια τους τον ελεγχο του φορουμ!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο συγνώμη που σου το χαλάω αλλά σε βλέπω σε μεγάλη ένταση τις τελευταίες μέρες και νομίζω οτι καλό θα ήταν να φροντίσεις περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## giota

Θέμα: Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας κάναμε τίποτε απο αυτά που λέγαμε;υπήρχε μια κινητοποίηση για έναν σύλλογο υπυστήρηξης και αλληλοβοήθειας τι έχουμε/έχουν όσοι είχαν αρχίσει τις ενέργειες;η ιδέα χάλασε;
Πάνο σου είχα πεί ότι μόνο σε ενα πράγμα συμφωνούσαμε και τίποτε άλλο.Γράφω τέλος στην ανταλλαγή εξυπνάδων απο όλους μας και εγώ αν θέλετε βάζω πρώτη τον εαυτό μου όσο και αν διαφωνώ γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ.Πανο σταμάτα να δίνεις απαντήσεις εγώ σταματάω δείτε πως θα βοηθηθούμε και θα βοηθήσουμε.Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο συγνώμη που σου το χαλάω αλλά σε βλέπω σε μεγάλη ένταση τις τελευταίες μέρες και νομίζω οτι καλό θα ήταν να φροντίσεις περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


παραξενη μην ανυσυχεις για μενα και κοιτα μαλλον τον εαυτο σου γιατι εισαι αυτο που εγραψα πριν ...
υποβολιμη...
εγω εχω περασει τοσα πολλα εξαιτιας αυτων που τους αρεσει το σκοταδι η ιντριγκα και η συνωμοσια που εχω μαθει πια να τους αντιμετωπιζω χωρις συναισθημα αλλα μονο με την λογικη βρισκοντας λυσεις .
να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα ?
πηγαινε στον Γαλλικο Γκουγκλ και χτυπα την λεξη santorini...
Η ιστοσελιδα μου βγαινει στην πρωτη σελιδα και ενας ενας οι επαγγελματιες τουρισμου ερχονται ολοι να μου ζητανε λινκ για ολους τους τουριστικους προορισμους του πλανητη!
Ξερω να παιρνω απο το ιντερνετ αυτο για το οποιο φτιαχτηκε 
εσυ ομως μαλλον για αλλη δουλεια εχεις ερθει εδω και μια κουβεντα μονο θα σου πω..
προσεξε κοριτσι μου πως μπορεις να ωφεληθεις απο το αγνωστο , το διαφορετικο και το αντιφατικο στις σκεψεις σου 
γιατι μονο αυτο μπορει να σε βγαλει απο τα αδιεξοδα σου...
αλλαγη τροπου σκεψης ερχεσαι να κανεις στην πλατεια και οχι επιβεβαιωση παντα 
φιλικα παντα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν αμφεβαλα ποτε φυση 
αποδειξει ολα αυτα που σου εχω γραψει εκει που ηθελες να παει η συζητηση

----------


## krino

πανο χαλαρωσε,
δεν εχουν ολοι αρνητικη εικονα για σενα.
Η τουλαχιστον μην προσπαθεις να την κανεις εσυ ο ιδιος αρνητικη σε ολους.

Αν εχεις να δωσεις κατι θετικο καντο απλα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Θέμα: Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας κάναμε τίποτε απο αυτά που λέγαμε;υπήρχε μια κινητοποίηση για έναν σύλλογο υπυστήρηξης και αλληλοβοήθειας τι έχουμε/έχουν όσοι είχαν αρχίσει τις ενέργειες;η ιδέα χάλασε;
> Πάνο σου είχα πεί ότι μόνο σε ενα πράγμα συμφωνούσαμε και τίποτε άλλο.Γράφω τέλος στην ανταλλαγή εξυπνάδων απο όλους μας και εγώ αν θέλετε βάζω πρώτη τον εαυτό μου όσο και αν διαφωνώ γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ.Πανο σταμάτα να δίνεις απαντήσεις εγώ σταματάω δείτε πως θα βοηθηθούμε και θα βοηθήσουμε.Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ


Giota ο σύλλογος προχωράει, αργά αλλά σταθερα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάνο συγνώμη που σου το χαλάω αλλά σε βλέπω σε μεγάλη ένταση τις τελευταίες μέρες και νομίζω οτι καλό θα ήταν να φροντίσεις περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> 
> 
> ...


Πάνο,
αυτά που λες τα βρίσκω άστοχα και δεν θα ασχοληθώ. Επιμένω όμως, οτι βρίθεις επιθετικότητας και έχεις ξεφύγει τελευταία.
Μήπως έιναι καλό να αναλάβεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου και να κοιτάξεις να σε φροντίσεις?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πανο χαλαρωσε,
> δεν εχουν ολοι αρνητικη εικονα για σενα.
> Η τουλαχιστον μην προσπαθεις να την κανεις εσυ ο ιδιος αρνητικη σε ολους.
> 
> Αν εχεις να δωσεις κατι θετικο καντο απλα.


ευκολο ειναι το λες κρινε , αλλα πολυ δυσκολο να το κανεις οταν λειτουργουν κυκλωματα με διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα σε ενα κοινοχρηστο χωρο 
τα δικα μου ταυτιζονται με αυτα που επικαλειται επισημα το φορουμ
τωρα ειπαμε πολλα εδω για το πως μπορει να το υλοποιησει καλυτερα 
ΤΕΛΟΣ και απο μενα

----------


## weird

Εύκολα βαφτίζεις καλοπροαίρετα και ειλικρινή σχόλια ως επιθετικά και είδα πως το ίδιο έκανες με την rain and wind.
Εύκολα κρύβεσαι πίσω απο το δάχτυλό σου για την επιθετικότητα που ολοφάνερα εκμπέμπεις.

Ξέρεις Πάνο, πάντα έλεγα ότι η βάση καθε σχεδόν προβλήματος είναι η εθελοτυφλία.
Κάτι που σε σένα είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό.
Καλό μεσημέρι  :Smile:

----------


## krino

μμμμ βλεπω εσεις οι δυο τα πατε μια χαραααα.....
 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εύκολα βαφτίζεις καλοπροαίρετα και ειλικρινή σχόλια ως επιθετικά και είδα πως το ίδιο έκανες με την rain and wind.
> Εύκολα κρύβεσαι πίσω απο το δάχτυλό σου για την επιθετικότητα που ολοφάνερα εκμπέμπεις.
> 
> Ξέρεις Πάνο, πάντα έλεγα ότι η βάση καθε σχεδόν προβλήματος είναι η εθελοτυφλία.
> Κάτι που σε σένα είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό.
> Καλό μεσημέρι



........................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πανο χαλαρωσε,
> δεν εχουν ολοι αρνητικη εικονα για σενα.
> Η τουλαχιστον μην προσπαθεις να την κανεις εσυ ο ιδιος αρνητικη σε ολους.
> 
> Αν εχεις να δωσεις κατι θετικο καντο απλα.


μην πεφτεις στην παγιδα κρινε ....
ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης δεν ειναι χωρος 
ουτε αυτοπροβολης, ουτε ετεροκριτικης ....
*Ειναι ενα εργαλειο μαζικης επικοινωνιας με προκαθορισμενο στοχο και φορα απο το ατομο στο συνολο μονοσημαντη ....*
Συνεχισε να δινεις χωρις να παιρνεις οπως απεδειξες
οτι εχεις την διαθεση και την θεληση να κανεις ,
χωρις να ζητας ανταλλαγματα

----------


## krino

χμμμ ας συμφωνησω οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες.
Ας μην πεσω στη παγιδα λοιπον οπως λες.


Ξέχωρα απο αυτα,
να εχεις υποψη σου,
οτι ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ τα εργαλεια θελουν ρευμα για να δουλεψουν....
αμα τα βγαλεις απο την πριζα, ειναι χρησιμα μονο για σκαμπω.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> χμμμ ας συμφωνησω οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες.
> Ας μην πεσω στη παγιδα λοιπον οπως λες.
> 
> 
> Ξέχωρα απο αυτα,
> να εχεις υποψη σου,
> οτι ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ τα εργαλεια θελουν ρευμα για να δουλεψουν....
> αμα τα βγαλεις απο την πριζα, ειναι χρησιμα μονο για σκαμπω.


καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να πεις απολυτα ...
θα σου απαντησω με ενα παλιο Ρωσικο παραμυθι..
καποτε σε ενα χωριο εμφανιστηκαν φιδια!
μαζευτηκε το συμβουλιο και αποφασισαν να φερουν σκατζοχοιρους για να τα φανε ....
ομως αφου εφαγαν τα φιδια οι σκατζοχοιροι , καταλαβαν οτι τωρα ειχαν προβλημα με αυτους ,γιατι τα παιδια επαιζαν μαζι τους και τα πληγωναν οι αγκιδες τους !
δωστου συμβουλιο ξανα λοιπον και αποφασισαν να φερουν αλεπουδες για να φανε τους σκατζοχοιρους ...
οπως παλι τα ιδια , γιατι τωρα τα ειχαν με τις αλεπουδες
που ετρωγαν τις κοτες και τα κοτοπουλα ...
ξανα συμβουλιο λοιπον και αποφασιζουν να φερουν φιδια για να διωξουν τις αλεπουδες!

----------


## πανος12345

που εκαναν λαθος ? 
στο οτι προσπαθουσαν να αλλαξουν την φυση αντι να βουλωσουν τις τρυπες στα σπιτι τους !

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Φύση, δεν ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι. 
> Εστιάζω εκεί που λες \" αυτό το ποστ είναι απαράδεκτο. Θα το σχολιάσω στην αρένα\".
> Κι αναρωτήθηκα,τι νόημα θα έχει, αφού ήδη το σχολίασες.


Weird, σχολίασα το κομμάτι που αφορά τον πάνο. 
Τον διαβεβαίωσα ότι δεν είπε καμιά κοτσάνα. 
Οχι για να τον παρηγορήσω. 
Απλά γιατί το γνωρίζω. Για αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας. 
Πολλοί φίλοι μου έχουν γράψει απευθείας σε εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργούς. 

(Πάνο μη κολλήσεις τώρα και αρχίσεις να μου εκθειάζεις τον ΓΑΠ, γιατί δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Για να μη μπερδεύεσαι σου δηλώνω ότι δεν τον γουστάρω!!!)



Ομως weird, υπάρχει και ένα κομμάτι που αφορά τη γιώτα. Αυτό δεν το σχολίασα και αυτό είπα ότι θα το σχολιάσω σε άλλο θρεντ.

Αλήθεια, μιας και μιλάμε για ενοχλήσεις, εσένα σαν ευγενικό και φιλήσυχο μέλος που γνωρίζω ότι είσαι, σε ενόχλησε κάτι σ\' αυτό το ποστ?





> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εχει πάθει υπερκόπωση και πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί.ακου είπε στον Οδυσσέα να πάει στον Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου για να τον βοηθήσει.Πάνο σύνελθε και ήγαινε σε γιατρό.Τράβα και δυο γραμμες τώρα απο κάτω.

----------


## NikosD.

Πάνο, έκανα εκείνη την αναφορά στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, χωρίς ωστόσο να έχω πρόθεση να αλλάξω κάτι στη συγκεκριμένη πολιτική.
Οντως θεωρώ ότι τα προσωπικά μηνύματα έχουν γίνει πεδίο εκμετάλευσης από διάφορους αναζητητές πελατών, συντρόφων, θυμάτων κτλ.
Ωστόσο, τίποτα δε θεωρώ ότι είναι μόνο μαύρο ή μόνο άσπρο.
Εχουν και τα καλά τους τα προσωπικά μηνύματα, όπως ότι διευθετούν θέματα ησύχως, χωρίς να γίνεται το φόρουμ αρένα, τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Βλέπω το θέμα στις 12 σελίδες, αλλά αδυνατώ ακόμη να βρω πως και αν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποιες καλές πρακτικές, αποδεκτές από την πλειοψηφία της κοινότητας.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Φύση, δεν ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι. 
> Εστιάζω εκεί που λες \" αυτό το ποστ είναι απαράδεκτο. Θα το σχολιάσω στην αρένα\".
> Κι αναρωτήθηκα,τι νόημα θα έχει, αφού ήδη το σχολίασες.
> ...


Μα ο ΓΑΠ ποτε δεν ζητησε απο κανενα να τον γουσταρει φυση!
Σε αλλο μαγαζι ειχε πιασει δουλεια ο Λουλης !
Ο ΓΑΠ αυτο που ζητησε ειναι να μαθει ο λαοςμας ξανα στην συμμετοχη του στα κοινα οπως ακριβως εδω σε αυτο 
το φορουμ για να λειτουργει το Πολιτευμα μας παντου σε καθε μετεριζι.
Ειναι ομως προς τιμη σου οτι στηριζεις ενα προφιλ διαδικτυου αφου οπως συχνα λες δεν γνωριζομαστε για να εχεις ιδια γνωση με το ποιος καθεται στην αλλη ακρη του καλωδιου .
Γιατι δεν κρινεις απο το ρολοι που φοραω , ουτε απο το ποσο μοιζω με τον Ρομπερτ Ρεντφορντ η τον Λεοναρντο ντι καπριο!
με κρινεις απο τον γραπτο μου λογο και αυτο ειναι το σημειο που μπορει να σπασει τα στερεοτυπα και να βγουν μεσα απο το διαδικτυο οι λυσεις για την Ελληνικη κριση αξιων , 
που εγινε αιτια να φτασουμε τοσο χαμηλα σαν κοινωνια 
και κατα προεκταση σαν Οικονομια

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πάνο, έκανα εκείνη την αναφορά στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, χωρίς ωστόσο να έχω πρόθεση να αλλάξω κάτι στη συγκεκριμένη πολιτική.
> Οντως θεωρώ ότι τα προσωπικά μηνύματα έχουν γίνει πεδίο εκμετάλευσης από διάφορους αναζητητές πελατών, συντρόφων, θυμάτων κτλ.
> Ωστόσο, τίποτα δε θεωρώ ότι είναι μόνο μαύρο ή μόνο άσπρο.
> Εχουν και τα καλά τους τα προσωπικά μηνύματα, όπως ότι διευθετούν θέματα ησύχως, χωρίς να γίνεται το φόρουμ αρένα, τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Βλέπω το θέμα στις 12 σελίδες, αλλά αδυνατώ ακόμη να βρω πως και αν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποιες καλές πρακτικές, αποδεκτές από την πλειοψηφία της κοινότητας.


Νικο ,
δεν θελω να σε δεσμευσω για το με ποιον ακριβως τροπο θα διαχειριστεις την ιδιοκτησια σου....
Αφου σε ξανασυγχαρω επισημως και γραπτως γαι την ιδεα , την οποια ομολογω οτι ουτε καν περασε απο το μυαλο μου , για την δημιουργια αυτου του τοσο σημαντικου εργαλειου επικοινωνιας για τους ψυχικα ασθενεις και το περιβαλλον τους 
δηλωνω ακομα μια φορα εθελοντης , στο καλεσμα σου για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη και οτι οποια αποφαση και αν παρεις εσυ και το επιτελειο σου θα την σεβαστω και θα την τηρησω προσωπικα κατα γραμμα , γιατι πιστευω σε αυτο που ηθελες να κανεις και εκανες !
Ομως , θα μου επιτρεψεις χωρις να θελω να σε απογοητευσω 
να σου πω οτι το μεγαλο προβλημα του διαδικτυου 
ειναι η ανωνυμια .... 
*Εχω το φαρμακο στην τσεπη μου και το εφαρμοζω με επιτυχια . Εκοψα ατομικα τα προσωπικα μυνηματα και οποιος μου ξαναγραψει , αντι να τα διαβασω θα τα σβηνω ...*
Ομως ξερεις καλα οτι ενας κουκος δεν φερνει την ανοιξη.
Οπως εκανα με τις ........................................και καταφερα να αποφυγω τις ατομικες επιθεσεις των σκιων , αυτων που ηδη χρησιμοποιουν το φορουμ για εξασφαλιση πελατειας για τα ιατρεια τους , ετσι και τωρα βρηκα τον τροπο σαν ατομο παντα , να κανω αυτο που μου επιτασει η συνειδηση μου για να υπηρετησω οσο καλυτερα μπορω τον σκοπο του φορουμ αυτου....
Το αφηνω στην κριση σου να δεις αν αυτοι που βολευονται 
με την σκια , θα καταφερουν να χαλασουν την ωφελιμοτητα αυτου του φορουμ ....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πάνο, έκανα εκείνη την αναφορά στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, χωρίς ωστόσο να έχω πρόθεση να αλλάξω κάτι στη συγκεκριμένη πολιτική.
> Οντως θεωρώ ότι τα προσωπικά μηνύματα έχουν γίνει πεδίο εκμετάλευσης από διάφορους αναζητητές πελατών, συντρόφων, θυμάτων κτλ.
> Ωστόσο, τίποτα δε θεωρώ ότι είναι μόνο μαύρο ή μόνο άσπρο.
> Εχουν και τα καλά τους τα προσωπικά μηνύματα, όπως ότι διευθετούν θέματα ησύχως, χωρίς να γίνεται το φόρουμ αρένα, τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Βλέπω το θέμα στις 12 σελίδες, αλλά αδυνατώ ακόμη να βρω πως και αν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποιες καλές πρακτικές, αποδεκτές από την πλειοψηφία της κοινότητας.


NikosD.

Χαίρομαι για το ειλικρινές και κατατοπιστικό σου μήνυμα. Ένα μήνυμα που δικαιώνει την βούληση μου και την ανάγκη μου να διαμαρτυρηθώ. Πότε το έκανα αυτό? Ίσως μερικοί να το προσπέρασαν, άλλοι το αλλοίωσαν. Αναγκάστηκα να κάνω και κάποιες μετατροπές στο θέμα ώστε να μην ταπεινωθούν ακόμα περισσότερο όσοι *έμαθαν πως έχουν την ίδια αξία με τον σχιζοφρενή της γειτονιάς τους όταν βρίσκονται στο ίδιο γήπεδο*.

Δείτε εδώ για ποιο θέμα μιλάω: http://e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5078

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι και καλή φώτιση στους άρχοντες των δαχτυλιδιών.

----------


## giota

Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με την γιώτα;είπαμε τελος αλλά φτου και απο την αρχή.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Φύση, δεν ενοχλήθηκα με κάτι. 
> Εστιάζω εκεί που λες \" αυτό το ποστ είναι απαράδεκτο. Θα το σχολιάσω στην αρένα\".
> Κι αναρωτήθηκα,τι νόημα θα έχει, αφού ήδη το σχολίασες.
> ...


Φύση δεν είμαι μόνο φιλήσυχη και ευγενική, είμαι και πολλά άλλα. 
Το ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι σχολίασες το κομμάτι που αφορά τον Πάνο και οτι έκρινες απαραίτητο να τον φροντίσεις καθησυχάζοντάς τον. 
Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως, σου διευκρίνησα, οτι αναφέρομαι στον σχολιασμό που κάνεις για το μνμ της γιώτας, κι αναρωτιέμαι, τι νόημα έχει να το σχολιάσεις στην αρένα, αφού το είχες κάνεις ήδη.
Εκεί που καταλήγω δηλ είναι οτι θα το έβρισκα γενεσιουργό εντάσεων ένα περαιτέρω σχόλιό σου πάνω σε αυτό.
Τέλος, ακόμα κι αν με ενόχλησε φύση, αυτό είναι κάτι που θα το συζητήσω με την Γιώτα πριβε και όχι εδώ, σε αυτό το θέμα και δημόσια, για να μην γίνει το φόρουμ αχταρμάς, περισσότερο απο όσο ήδη είναι.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην με απασχολήσεις ξανά αν έχεις παρόμοιες προθέσεις και αν πρόκειται να ασκήσεις παρόμοια πίεση στο να δείξω την ενόχλησή μου χρησιμοποιώντας παρόμοια σχόλια ( ειρηνική /φιλήσυχη). Πραγματικά όχι μόνο δεν έχει νόημα, αλλά χειροτερεύει το ήδη νοσηρό κλίμα. 
Οτι άλλο θέλεις φύση, εδώ είμαι να το συζητάμε. 
Καλημέρα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> να το σχολιάσεις στην αρένα,



παει μας το κλεισανε το μαγαζι.....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> να το σχολιάσεις στην αρένα, 
> ...


Το πρόσεξα και καλά σας κάνανε. 
Γιατί αν δεν έκλεινε αυτό το μαγαζί, θα κλεινε τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Το πρόσεξα και καλά σας κάνανε. 
> Γιατί αν δεν έκλεινε αυτό το μαγαζί, θα κλεινε τίποτα άλλο.



δεν διαφωνησα σε αυτο,
απλα το κατεγραψα.....

θα δειξει η συνεχεια τι μελλει γενεσθαι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Το πρόσεξα και καλά σας κάνανε. 
> Γιατί αν δεν έκλεινε αυτό το μαγαζί, θα κλεινε τίποτα άλλο.
> ...


Θα δείξει ναι...
Εξακολουθώ να είμαι αισιόδοξη  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




μα και εγω....
οχι γιατι ετσι φαινεται,
αλλα ειμαι απο φυση αισιοδοξος....

 :Cool:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


παραξενη δε απορω που απορεις για την παρεμβαση της φυσης !
απορω που δεν απορεις ουτε εσυ , ουτε κανενας αλλος δω μεσα γιατι το εκανε αφου γραφει η ιδια οτι δεν τον γουσταρει τον ΓΑΠ
Ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να σου το εξηγησω εγω απο την Γαλλια γιατι μαλλον δεν θα το κανει η κυρια Διαμαντοπουλου απο το υπουργειο Παιδειας !
Εχεις ακουσει ποτε για την φραση Λαικη Κυριαρχια ?
Κατα τα το Συνταγμα μας ειναι η ανωτατη εξουσια σε μια Δημοκρατια ....Ο καθε πρωθυπουργος που οριζεται απο τον πρωτο πολιτη της Χωρας που ειναι ο προεδρος της δημοκρατιας , θα υπηρετηση για μεγιστο χρονικο διαστημα 4 χρονια καθε ενα Ελληνα πολιτη χωριστα και ολους μαζι !
Δεν εξαιρειται ουδεις ! Γιατι με αλλη παραγραφο του Συνταγματος μας ισχουν ισονομια και ισοπολιτεια ....
Ο καθε Οδησσεας λοιπον , αφου εξαντλησει ολες τις προβλεπομενες διδικασιες απο τον κρατικο μηχανισμο για ενα αιτημα του , τοσο σημαντικο οσο η επιβιωση του , οχι απλα μπορει , αλλα επιβαλλεται θα ελεγα να ενημερωσει το γραφειο του πρωθυπουργου για να ειναι σιγουρος οτι η παρουσα κυβερνηση που εχει παρει εντολη απο τον λαο δηλαδη την λαικη κυριαρχια , ξερει το προβλημα του και θα κανει οτι προβλεπει η εντολη που ελαβε για να υπαρξει διευθετηση
Για να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα , οταν επιασα για πρωτη φορα στα χερια μου φυλαδιο που διανεμετο στα κρουαζιεροπλοια της Σαντορινης στο οποιο δεν υπηρχε το Μουσειο της θηρας , πριν καταληξω στο γραφειο του τοτε πρωθυπουργου του Σιμητη , ξεκινησα απο τον δημαρχο και τον Επαρχο! 
Στην συνεχεια πηγα στο υπουργειο Πολιτισμου[Βενιζελος ] και αυτο δρομολογησε μια λυση που δεν απεδωσε τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα... 
Το θεμα κολησε οταν ο ιδαιτερος του Σιμητη κυριος Κακαβος , ενω με διαβεβαιωσε οτι θα συληφθει ο καπετανιος για να προσαχθει στην Ναξο και να κατασχεθουν τα φυλαδια που σκοπιμως παραπληροφορουν ακομα πανω απο 20.000.0000 επισκεπτες του νησιου απο το 2000 μεχρι σημερα για την υπαρξη εστω αυτου του Εθνικου μνημειου δωρεαν της οικογενειας Νομικου και που χρηματοδοτησε η Ε.Ε με πολλα εκατυμυρια ευρω, αντι να υλοποιηθει η ειλλημενη αποφαση , ελαβα μια επιστολη απο τον Σιμητη , οτι το θεμα θα παραπεμφθει στον ΕΟΤ σαν αρμοδιοτητα του!
Το ιδιο ακριβως μου απαντησε αργοτερα το πρωθυπουργικο γραφειο του καραμανλη
\"Αναζητουμε νομικη δυνατοτητα για να σταματησουμε την σκοπιμη παραπληροφορηση στα κρουαζιεροπλοια ! \"
Καταλαβαινεις λοιπον οτι αυτο που ζητουσα ειχε πολιτικο κοστος και γιαυτο δυο πρωθυπουργοι με αφησαν να φυγω φτωχος απο την μια μου πατριδα , αλλα με ψηλα το κεφαλι γιατι αμεσα και εγγραφως παραδεχθηκαν οτι ειχα απολυτο δικιο!
Τωρα ο Οδησσεας , με ενα τοσο απλο και ανθρωπινο αιτημα , οπως το να μπορει να συντηρησει την ζωη του ενω εχει οικονομικη αδυναμια και βρισκεται σε φαση ψυχικης και σωματικης αποσυνθεσης , σε διαβεβαιω οτι μολις το αιτημα του φτασει στο γραφειο του ΓΑΠ και μπει μαλιστα και ενα αντιγραφο εδω , οχι απλα θα παρει αμεση διευθετηση , αλλα θα δρομολογησει ισως διαδικασιες που θα λυσουν το προβλημα ριζικα για οσους σημερα βρισκονται στην ιδια κατασταση

----------


## RainAndWind

OFF TOPIC!

(Άιντε,μπας και με αυτόν τον άκομψο τρόπο,κρατήσουμε κάνα thread της προκοπής.Συγγνώμη,αλλά δε μπορούμε Πάνο να συζητάμε τα πάντα παντού.Έχω βαρεθεί να κοιτάω quotes and quotes and quotes and quotes,και θέματα να γίνονται μπάχαλο.Ας κρατηθεί και κάποιο όριο από εμάς τους ίδιους,αλλιώς το χάσαμε.)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> OFF TOPIC!
> 
> (Άιντε,μπας και με αυτόν τον άκομψο τρόπο,κρατήσουμε κάνα thread της προκοπής.Συγγνώμη,αλλά δε μπορούμε Πάνο να συζητάμε τα πάντα παντού.Έχω βαρεθεί να κοιτάω quotes and quotes and quotes and quotes,και θέματα να γίνονται μπάχαλο.Ας κρατηθεί και κάποιο όριο από εμάς τους ίδιους,αλλιώς το χάσαμε.)


............................................

----------


## RainAndWind

Κι αυτό OFF TOPIC ήτανε Πάνο,μη ξεχνιόμαστε,lol.

----------


## nature

@weird: δεν συμφωνώ με αυτά που μου γράφεις στο τελευταίο σου ποστ. 
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, διαφωνώ σε αρκετά και συγκεκριμένα σημεία.
Δεν επιθυμώ όμως να απαντήσω αναλυτικά ούτε δημόσια, αλλά ούτε u2u στη φάση αυτή. 
Δεν υπάρχει άλλωστε λόγος οι άνθρωποι να συμφωνούν πάντα και σε όλα. 
Παρομοίως με σένα είμαι στη διάθεσή σου για ότι άλλη συζήτηση θέλεις. 



@ όλους μας:
Μετά από 20 σελίδες ανάλυσης, προτάσεων και κουβέντας, επιθυμώ να βάλω τον δικό μου επίλογο στο θέμα.

Κατέληξα στο δικό μου απλό συμπέρασμα:
*Δεν κάνουμε στους άλλους, αυτό που δεν θέλουμε να μας κάνουν.
*Δεν φερόμαστε έτσι όπως δεν θα θέλαμε να μας φέρονται.


Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι χιλιοειπωμένο και ίσως γι’αυτό δεν έχει τη θέση που του αξίζει μεταξύ των ανθρώπων στις κοινωνίες.

Πιστεύω πως αν αυτό το κατέγραφαν έντονα οι άνθρωποι στο μυαλό τους, θα είχαμε πολύ λιγότερους καυγάδες. Με την οικογένειά μας, τους φίλους, τους συμμαθητές, τους συναδέλφους, τους γείτονες, τους συμφορουμίτες, κ.λ.π. Ακόμα και με τους άλλους οδηγούς στους δρόμους της χώρας μας….

Ας το θυμόμαστε όλοι πιο συχνά λοιπόν! 
(αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μπει και στους όρους χρήσης :Smile: 
Μ’ αυτό τελειώνω τη συνεισφορά μου στο παρόν θέμα.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

φυση , κλεινωντας και εγω εδω,
θα πω μονο οτι αυτο που ζητας ειναι καλο για μια ευρυτερη κοινωνικη ομαδα,
χωρις τα ειδικα χαρακτηριστικα ενος φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης .
Οι δυο οροι καλης συμμετοχης που ανεφερες , εχουν ενα κοινο τοπο
Την ικανοτητα αυτοελεγχου που ειναι απριορι το μελανο σημειο σε καθε μορφης ψυχικη διαταραχη .
Αρα πεφτουν στην κυριολεξια στο κενο ειδικα εδω ....
Ειναι ιδιοτητα την οποια δεν εχουν οσοι ερχονται πραγματικα εδω μεσα γιατι δεν μπορουν να την βρουν στον εξω κοσμο για τον εαυτο τους και συχνα πεφτουν θυματα καποιων οι οποιοι ερχονται εδω για να εξασφαλισουν πελατεια.... 
Το φορουμ ειναι μια θαυμασια ιδεα ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης αλλα οι υπευθυνοι , πρεπει να ασχοληθουν ακομα περισσοτερο στην καταγραφη των δυσλειτουργιων του και κυριως στα αιτια που την προκαλεσαν .
Ενα απο αυτα ισως το πιο σημαντικο προβλημα , θαθελα να το συζητησουμε εδω

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Βλέπω το θέμα στις 12 σελίδες, αλλά αδυνατώ ακόμη να βρω πως και αν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποιες καλές πρακτικές, αποδεκτές από την πλειοψηφία της κοινότητας.


Αυτό είναι δυστυχώς αναμφισβήτητο...Η αρένα μεταφέρθηκε και εδώ. Το γιατί είναι ένα ακόμη θέμα προς προβληματισμό μαζί με τα εκατομμύρια γιατί των τελευταίων μηνών.
Νίκο, σε προηγούμενο ποστ συγκέντρωσα κάποιες πιο πρακτικές προτάσεις ήδη διατυπωμένων από μέλη, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται δύο τινά συμβαίνουν: 1) είτε ήταν τελείως άκυρες/γελοίες 2) είτε κανένας δεν είναι διατιθεμένος να βάλει νερό στο κρασί του και βλέπει μόνο την καμπούρα του αλλουνού κοινώς, οπότε δεν είναι διατιθεμένος να συμφωνήσει με καμία πιο πρακτική κατεύθυνση...

Άραγε αν το κλείσεις το φόρουμ για λίγο, μήπως θα επαναπροσδιορίζαμε όλοι μας τα εγωιστικά μας κίνητρα εδώ μέσα;
Από την άλλη, αν κλείσει, κάποιοι είτε από εδώ μέσα είτε από έξω, θα χαρούν πολύ...
Δίκοπο μαχαίρι...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Βλέπω το θέμα στις 12 σελίδες, αλλά αδυνατώ ακόμη να βρω πως και αν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποιες καλές πρακτικές, αποδεκτές από την πλειοψηφία της κοινότητας.
> 
> 
> ...


ειναι πολλοι ανωνυμοι , παραξενοι και αφαντοι σκιωδεις χαρακτηρες που για πολλα χρονια εβγαζαν ψωμακι σε βαρος της ψυχικης υγειας του λαου μας !
Εγω Νικο , το εχεις καταλαβει οτι ειμαι της ολως αντιθετης γνωμης !
Καθε νεο ανθρωπινο επιτευγμα οπως αυτο το τοσο εξυπνο και πετυχημενο φορουμ , που ξαναφερνει την ανθρωπια σε οσους την εχουν πραγματικα αναγκη , οχι μονο δεν πρεπει να κλεισει 
αλλα πρεπει να στηριχθει απο ολους φανερα και χωρις καμμια προσωπικη διαβουλευση και επικοινωνια!
Εκει βρισκεται αποδεδειγμενα η ριζα του κακου και εκει μονο θα βρεις την λυση για να το παραδωσεις οπως το θελει η πλειοψηφια στην υπηρεσια της ψυχικης υγειας ...

----------


## vince

Αγαπητέ διαχειριστή,

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να τηρήσεις τους κανόνες που εσύ έβαλες στο δικό σου φορουμ. Όταν ένα φορουμ ξεφεύγει απο τα όρια της επικινδυνότητας και αδυνατεί να προστατέψει τα μέλη του τότε δυστυχώς οι ευθύνες βαραίνουν μια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση (διαχείριση) και παύουν να είναι γενικές και συλλογικές. Ελπίζω αυτή την φορά να παρθούν οι αναγκαίες πρωτοβουλίες.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Αγαπητέ διαχειριστή,
> 
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να τηρήσεις τους κανόνες που εσύ έβαλες στο δικό σου φορουμ. Όταν ένα φορουμ ξεφεύγει απο τα όρια της επικινδυνότητας και αδυνατεί να προστατέψει τα μέλη του τότε δυστυχώς οι ευθύνες βαραίνουν μια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση (διαχείριση) και παύουν να είναι γενικές και συλλογικές. Ελπίζω αυτή την φορά να παρθούν οι αναγκαίες πρωτοβουλίες.


ποιο ηταν το μελος που ανοιξε σημερα θεμα για τον ρατσισμο ?
και στην πορεια αλλαξε τον τιτλο /
μηπως τον ξερεις βινς ?

----------


## πανος12345

Τα χθεσινα γεγονοτα στο φορουμ, απεδειξαν οτι μια μικρη μετρημενη στα δκατυλα του ενος χεριου , ομαδα συμφεροντων δεν θελει να επελθει η ηρεμια στο χωρο προκειμενου να συνεχισει απροσκοπτα να προσφερει τις υπηρεσιες του
στο κοινο του Ελληνικου διαδικτυου ,
με εμφαση στην ψυχικη υγεια . Οι συχνες αναφορες για τις επιπτωσεις απο τις λαθος διαγνωσεις και τις αλλοπροσαλες θεραπειες , το καθεστως μεσαιωνα που εχει πριγραφει για κρατικα ψυχιατρικα ιδρυματα αλλα πανω απο ολα η κακια συνηθεια του νεοελληνα να πληρωνει φακελακια και να κανει μονος του το γιατρο του εαυτου του , δειχνουν μια κατασταση που απλα αντανακλαται εδω μεσα ...
*Καμμια ευθυνη φυσικα δεν μπορει να αναζητηθει γιαυτη απο την διαχειρηση του φορουμ!*
Ειναι καιρια η ευθυνη της Ελληνικης πολιτειας να βαλει το μαχαιρι βαθεια και να κοψει το αποστημα στον χωρο της ψυχικης υγειας μια για παντα ...
*Το ιντερνετ ειναι πολυ πιο φερεγγυος τροπος επικοινωνιας απο οποιονδηποτε αλλον στον χωρο της υγειας , καταρχην γιατι ολα τα ποστ των μελων σε μια συζητηση γραφονται με κειμενα τα οποια μπορει να διαβαζει ο καθε χρηστης και να τα κρινει αναλογα με τις γνωσεις του και την κατασταση της ψυχικης του υγειας ....*
Αντιθετα , καθε μορφη ατομικης και ιδιωτικης επικοινωνιας , αποκτα δυναμικη συνδιαλλαγης και αντιδεοντολογικης εξασφαλισης πελατειας για καποιους επαγγελματιες 
αλλα το χειροτερο, απομακρυνει υποβολιμα ατομα απο τον δημοσιο και ανοιχτο στον διαλογο χωρο , προσυλιτιζοντας τους σε ομαδες δρασης των οποιων τα συνφεροντα αντιβαινουν το κοινο οφελος και πρεπει το συντμοτερο δυνατον να διακοπουν και η οποια ιδιωτικη επικοινωνια να πραγματοποιειται μονο μεσω της διαχειρησης του φορουμ
Αυτο θα προστατευε την κοινοτητα απο αυτους οι οποιοι ουτε ψυχικο νοσημα εχουν οι ιδιοι ,ουτε συγγενεις τους και η μονη αιτιολογια της παρουσιας τους εδω ειναι για να εμποδιζουν την ομαλη λειτουργια του σαν ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη δωρεαν και εθελοντικη σε οποιον την εχει αναγκη.
Η παρουσα δεν ειναι προταση για συζητηση αλλα τελεσιδικη και μη διαμορφουμενη αποψη κα θεση στο προβλημα επικοινωνιας του φορουμ γιαυτο και δεν θα απαντησω σε κανενα σχολιο....

----------


## giota

Ti να πεις ; για τα ψέματα που είπες;νομίζεις ότι όλοι ασχολούνται μαζί σου;ποιος σου έδωσεε το δικαίωμα να γράφεις τόσα ψέματα και να κατηγορείς εμένα για πράγματα που δεν έχω ιδέα;δεν χρει΄ζεται να απαντήσεις γιατι δεν έχεις τίποτε να πείς.Ολοι κατάλαβαν τι άνθρωπος είσαι το πρόβλημα που έχεις γιατί εκτός απο το μυαλό είναι και η ψυχή σου έρρωστη.Είσαι ενα θέατρο εναε ψεύτης τεμπελοχανάς.Σε ποιο μέλος βρε νούμερο έγραφα επι μήνες και πιεστικά;στο μέλος που έκανα λάθος να συμβουλεύσω γιατί είναι μάνα να προσέχει και να είναι πιο μετρημένη για να μην δίνει λαβές για σχόλια;Δεν ντρέπεσαι βρε ψεύτη;γιατί δεν δημοσιεύεις πότε πίεσα με χυδαία λόγια μέλος επι μήνες και καθημερινά;ψεύτη,που δεν έχεις στάλα αξιοπρέπεια φαντασιόπληκτε μην τολμήσεις και πιάσεις ξανά το όνομά μου στο στόμα σου το βρώμικο και ξαναπείς πρράγματα που μόνο στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας σου υπάρχουν και όρους να βάζεις στο σπίτι σου γιατί είσαι ενα μεγάλο μηδενικό.Είσαι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή πήγαινε να κοιταχτείς στον καθρέφτη ψεύτη κομπογιανίτη.Μην τολμήσεις και ξαναπιάσεις στο βρωμόστομά σου το ονομά μου τεμπέλη

----------


## Παστελι

εσυ μην τον πιανεις στο στομα σου τον πανο μωρη γελοια.
ποσο καιρο μου στελενς υ2υ για αν γελασουμε παρεα με αυτα που ελεγε ο πανος?
εσυ εχεις αρρωστη ψυχη που ηθελες να γελαμε πισω απο την πλατη ενος αβοηθητου ανρωπου.
και εδω μεσα ολοι εχουμε αρρωστη ψυχη γιαυτο μπενουμε.αλλα πιο αρρωστη ψυχη εχουν αυτοι που τρεφονται με την μιζερια και τα βασανα των αλλων!
αντε στο διαολο πια.αντε!!!!

----------


## Παστελι

ο πανος οχι μονο πιο καλοψυχος απο την χαρη σου ειναι,αλλα εχει και πιο μεγαλα @@ απο πολους εδω μεσα.και αν δεν ειμασταν μακρια δεν θα ηταν αγαμητος οπως τον λετε ολλες σας.
μπορει να ναι μεγαλος και καραφλας αλλα ειναι σεξι και πολυ πιο αρσενικο απο κατι αλλα δειγματα αντρος.

----------


## giota

Προτιμώ να αποχωρήσω αν συνεχίσει αυτή η ξεφτίλα που γίνεται κάποιος πρέπει να προστατέψει τα μέλη και το φόρουμ απο κακόβουλα άτομα διαφορετικά πες στα μόνος όλοι βεβαιώθηκαν το πρόσωπο είσαι.Μια παροιμία λέει δείξε μου το φίλο σου να σου πω ποιός είσαι για μην σου το πω πιο λαϊκά,Πήγαινε βρες ένα φόρουμ μαζί με την φίλη σου που να σας αντιπροσωπεύει εδώ άλλοι καταθέτουν την ψυχή τους και τα βάσανα τους και ζητούν λίγη συμπαράσταση και ζεστασιά.Πιστεύω να υπάρχουν φόρουμ αποκλειστικά για να δίνεις συμβουλές γύρω απο το σεξ.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου νούμερο με τις ασυναρτησίες σου.Επειδή δεν ανέχομαι από πρόσωπα του επιπέδου σου να με πιάνουν στο στόμα τους πρόσεξε μην επαναλάβεις το λάθος που έκανες χθες,γιατί δεν φτάνει το ένα ψέμα το συνέχισες το μόνο που έχω να σου πω ότι δεν σέβεσαι τα παντελονια που φοράς κατίνα,Ας με βρίσουν όλοι ας με διαγράψουν αλλά δεν δέχομαι καμμιά υποψία να πλανάται εις βάρος μου ειδικά απο ένα άτομο χωρίς ηθικούς φραγμούς όπως εσύ.Μαζέψου κακομοίρη και πήγαινε να κοιταχτείς γιατί δεν πάς καλά κουτσομπόλα.

----------


## Παστελι

εσυ δεν πας καλα μωρη κατινα.
και το σεξ ειναι μεσα στον ψυχικο μας κοσμο.επειδη εσενα εχει πιασει αραχνες δεν σημενι οτι ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι ανενεργοι!να πας εσυ σε αλλο φορουμ παλιο γρια.σε κανενα καπι πανε,αντε μας τα πριξες πια.
εχεις και επιπεδο ?αχαχαχαχαχαχ!

----------


## weird

Πανικούλα, δεν σε πιστεύω, στα επιχειρήματα που θέτεις ενάντια στην γιώτα.
Πιστεύω οτι σε έχουν ενοχλήσει κάποια πράγματα που σου έχει πει η γιώτα στο παρελθόν και τώρα θέλεις να βάλλεις εναντίον της.

Πραγματικά όμως, είναι πολύ λυπηρό να εκφράζεσαι έτσι.
Λερώνει αυτόν τον χώρο.
Σε λίγο κανείς δεν θα σου μιλάει, και θα έχουν δίκιο.

Μήπως ήθρε η ώρα να φερθείς πιο ώριμα?
Τόσα χρόνια αυτό κάνεις.
Βρίζεις ασύστολα κάποιον που σε πλήγωσε και το ψέμα το έχεις εύκολη λύση.

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα για μια αλλαγή?

Κοινώς, μπορείς να στείλεις ένα προσωπικό μνμ στην γιώτα, ή να το κάνεις δημοσίως αν θέλεις, όπου θα της ανόιγεσαι και θα της εξηγείς, τι σε έχει ενοχλήσει στην στάση της.

Φιλική συμβουλή απο κάποιον που σου έχει σταθεί πολύ.

----------


## giota

Είναι το ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκα για να μην γίνεσαι θέατρο με τις βλακείες σου.Ξέχασες τις συμβουλές που σου έδινα εγώ φταίω που ασχολήθηκα μαζί σου δεν άξιζε τον κόπο

----------


## Παστελι

δεν προκειτε να ζητησω συγνωμη απο μια τετοια γυναικα που με θεωρει μιδενικο και που ηθελε να γελαει εις βαρος του πανο μαζι μου.
δλδ επειδη εχει καταθλιψη πρεπει να γελαει με την μιζερια των αλλων για να γινει καλα?οχι δεν το δεχομαι.
εσυ γουερντ εισαι πολυ αθωα και καλοκαρδη και τα βλεπεις ετσι.
εγω δεν ειμαι και χερομαι.εχω ξεχωρισει μερικα ατομα εδω μεσα που ξερω οτι δεν ειναι σκατοψυχα και με ξερουν και αυτα .απο εκει και περα δεν θελω παρτιδες με αλλα ατομα ππου με εχουν πει ***** και ενα σωρο αλλα.τελος.

----------


## Παστελι

που γυριζα απο 10 ωρες δουλεια και ειχα παντα ενα υ2υ την γιωτας τι κανει ρανει ο πανος.και πες του τοτου πες του εκεινο.ελεος.
εγω δεν εχω γελασει εις βαρος κανενανος ανθρωπου.οποιος θελει μου μηλαει οποιος θεωρει οτι η σταση μου δεν ειναι σωστη ας μην μου ξαναμηλισει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Προτιμώ να αποχωρήσω αν συνεχίσει αυτή η ξεφτίλα που γίνεται κάποιος πρέπει να προστατέψει τα μέλη και το φόρουμ απο κακόβουλα άτομα διαφορετικά πες στα μόνος όλοι βεβαιώθηκαν το πρόσωπο είσαι.Μια παροιμία λέει δείξε μου το φίλο σου να σου πω ποιός είσαι για μην σου το πω πιο λαϊκά,Πήγαινε βρες ένα φόρουμ μαζί με την φίλη σου που να σας αντιπροσωπεύει εδώ άλλοι καταθέτουν την ψυχή τους και τα βάσανα τους και ζητούν λίγη συμπαράσταση και ζεστασιά.Πιστεύω να υπάρχουν φόρουμ αποκλειστικά για να δίνεις συμβουλές γύρω απο το σεξ.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου νούμερο με τις ασυναρτησίες σου.Επειδή δεν ανέχομαι από πρόσωπα του επιπέδου σου να με πιάνουν στο στόμα τους πρόσεξε μην επαναλάβεις το λάθος που έκανες χθες,γιατί δεν φτάνει το ένα ψέμα το συνέχισες το μόνο που έχω να σου πω ότι δεν σέβεσαι τα παντελονια που φοράς κατίνα,Ας με βρίσουν όλοι ας με διαγράψουν αλλά δεν δέχομαι καμμιά υποψία να πλανάται εις βάρος μου ειδικά απο ένα άτομο χωρίς ηθικούς φραγμούς όπως εσύ.Μαζέψου κακομοίρη και πήγαινε να κοιταχτείς γιατί δεν πάς καλά κουτσομπόλα.


θα παρακαλουσα τον Νικο να σβησει αυτη την αρρωστημενη ανατρηση απο ενα προφιλ το οποιο οπως μονο του δηλωσε εχει ερθει εδω για να κανει προσυλιτισμο στο φορουμ για το σωματειο της ...
Ειναι ντροπη Νικο οχι για μενα να υποχρεωνομαι να εγκαλω καθημερινα στην ταξη ολα αυτα τα ανθρωποειδη που μαζευτηκαν εδω μεσα , αλλα για το ιδιο το φορουμ 
Ολους αυτους τους μηνες εδειξα πως μπορω να βοηθησω οσους το εχουν αναγκη και δεν μπορω να ανεχομαι 5 προφιλ να οργανωνονται παρασερνοντας και αλλους χρηστες για να με εκνευριζουν καθημερινα 
και η υπομονη εχει τα ορια της νομιζω...
Οποιος ενοχλειται απο το γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει παρθενογεννηση για κανενα και οτι το σεξ ειναι η βαση της ζωης του ανθρωπου δεν θα πρεπει να συμμετεχει εδω γιατι βλαπτει και τους αλλους !

----------


## giota

Εαν έχω επι μήνες στείλει μνμ σε σένα και σε πίεζα με χυδαία λόγια για τον κύριο να το δημοσιεύσεις.Δυστυχώς η προστυχιά της ψυχής είναι χειρότερο απο άλλες

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> δεν προκειτε να ζητησω συγνωμη απο μια τετοια γυναικα που με θεωρει μιδενικο και που ηθελε να γελαει εις βαρος του πανο μαζι μου.
> δλδ επειδη εχει καταθλιψη πρεπει να γελαει με την μιζερια των αλλων για να γινει καλα?οχι δεν το δεχομαι.
> εσυ γουερντ εισαι πολυ αθωα και καλοκαρδη και τα βλεπεις ετσι.
> εγω δεν ειμαι και χερομαι.εχω ξεχωρισει μερικα ατομα εδω μεσα που ξερω οτι δεν ειναι σκατοψυχα και με ξερουν και αυτα .απο εκει και περα δεν θελω παρτιδες με αλλα ατομα ππου με εχουν πει ***** και ενα σωρο αλλα.τελος.



Άρα νομίζεις οτι η γιώτα σε θεωρεί ένα μηδενικό, οτι σε θεωρεί *****, οτι γελάει σε βάρος σου και οτι αυτό το κάνει μάλιστα για να βοηθηθεί στην δική της την κατάθλιψη. 
Πανικούλα, ξέρω οτι το νοιάζεσαι το φόρουμ.
Αν για τους δικούς σου λόγους δεν θέλεις παρτίδες με κάποια άτομα, απο το να τα βρίζεις, απλά αγνόησε.
Μίλα με αυτους που θέλεις και σε ενδιαφέρουν....
Για το καλό του φόρουμ, για να το γεμίζουμε με λόγια αγάπης και όχι με βρισιές.

Καλημέρα  :Smile:

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εαν έχω επι μήνες στείλει μνμ σε σένα και σε πίεζα με χυδαία λόγια για τον κύριο να το δημοσιεύσεις.Δυστυχώς η προστυχιά της ψυχής είναι χειρότερο απο άλλες


δεν με πιεζες καπου γιωτα.αλλα ηθελες και καλα να γελασεις μαζι μου με τον πανο και τις χαζομαρες που εσυ πυστευες οτι εγραφε.
ηξερες οτι ειμαι αθυροστομη και γουσταρες να του πω κανενα μπινελικη για να γελας εσυ.κριμα ειναι..

----------


## Παστελι

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> δεν προκειτε να ζητησω συγνωμη απο μια τετοια γυναικα που με θεωρει μιδενικο και που ηθελε να γελαει εις βαρος του πανο μαζι μου.
> δλδ επειδη εχει καταθλιψη πρεπει να γελαει με την μιζερια των αλλων για να γινει καλα?οχι δεν το δεχομαι.
> εσυ γουερντ εισαι πολυ αθωα και καλοκαρδη και τα βλεπεις ετσι.
> ...



οκ αυτο εκανα 10 μερες τωρα.μηλαω με υ2υ.εκει καταντησα.να φοβαμαι να γραψω τον πονο μου εδω.τεσπα .δεν θα ξανα ασχοληθω.

----------


## giota

που γυριζα απο 10 ωρες δουλεια και ειχα παντα ενα υ2υ την γιωτας τι κανει ρανει ο πανος.και πες του τοτου πες του εκεινο.ελεος.
εγω δεν εχω γελασει εις βαρος κανενανος ανθρωπου.οποιος θελει μου μηλαει οποιος θεωρει οτι η σταση μου δεν ειναι σωστη ας μην μου ξαναμηλισει. 




Να τα δημοσιεύσεις εαν σου έφραφα αυτά που επικαλείσαι.Η μήπως δεν φάνηκε ότι εσύ ήσουν πίσω απο τα ψεύδη του Πάνου;Ντροπή σου

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Προτιμώ να αποχωρήσω αν συνεχίσει αυτή η ξεφτίλα που γίνεται κάποιος πρέπει να προστατέψει τα μέλη και το φόρουμ απο κακόβουλα άτομα διαφορετικά πες στα μόνος όλοι βεβαιώθηκαν το πρόσωπο είσαι.Μια παροιμία λέει δείξε μου το φίλο σου να σου πω ποιός είσαι για μην σου το πω πιο λαϊκά,Πήγαινε βρες ένα φόρουμ μαζί με την φίλη σου που να σας αντιπροσωπεύει εδώ άλλοι καταθέτουν την ψυχή τους και τα βάσανα τους και ζητούν λίγη συμπαράσταση και ζεστασιά.Πιστεύω να υπάρχουν φόρουμ αποκλειστικά για να δίνεις συμβουλές γύρω απο το σεξ.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου νούμερο με τις ασυναρτησίες σου.Επειδή δεν ανέχομαι από πρόσωπα του επιπέδου σου να με πιάνουν στο στόμα τους πρόσεξε μην επαναλάβεις το λάθος που έκανες χθες,γιατί δεν φτάνει το ένα ψέμα το συνέχισες το μόνο που έχω να σου πω ότι δεν σέβεσαι τα παντελονια που φοράς κατίνα,Ας με βρίσουν όλοι ας με διαγράψουν αλλά δεν δέχομαι καμμιά υποψία να πλανάται εις βάρος μου ειδικά απο ένα άτομο χωρίς ηθικούς φραγμούς όπως εσύ.Μαζέψου κακομοίρη και πήγαινε να κοιταχτείς γιατί δεν πάς καλά κουτσομπόλα.
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να αποκαλείς κανέναν ανθρωποειδές.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα νε σεβαστείς τον χώρο που γεμίζεις με τα γράμματά σου.

Θεωρώ οτι η παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ προξενεί πιο πολύ ένταση και αναστάτωση, γιατί χρησιμοποιώντας πλάγια μέσα και τακτικές, θέλεις να διεγείρεις την ψυχολογία των άλλων για να ασχολούνται μαζί σου.

Λες οτι κάποιοι θέλουν να κλείσει το φόρουμ.
Αυτοί, δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι άλλοι απο εσένα τον ίδιο, όπως δήλωνες στα αρχικά σου μηνύματα.

Τέλος, νομίζω οτι το φόρουμ δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να φιλοξενεί ένα άτομο που μεταφράζει τα προβλήματά του σε κεκαλυμμένη και ακάλυπτη επιθετικότητα προς τους άλλους.

Επισημαίνω εδώ και καιρό, οτι το φόρουμ σε βλάπτει, όπως σου έχει πει κι ο γιατρός σου.
Επαληθεύομαι κάθε μέρα.


Αναρωτιέμαι, αν για το καλό του φόρουμ και το δικό σου, είναι καλύτερο να διαγραφείς.

----------


## giota

Εαν έχω επι μήνες στείλει μνμ σε σένα και σε πίεζα με χυδαία λόγια για τον κύριο να το δημοσιεύσεις.Δυστυχώς η προστυχιά της ψυχής είναι χειρότερο απο άλλες [/quote]

δεν με πιεζες καπου γιωτα.αλλα ηθελες και καλα να γελασεις μαζι μου με τον πανο και τις χαζομαρες που εσυ πυστευες οτι εγραφε.
ηξερες οτι ειμαι αθυροστομη και γουσταρες να του πω κανενα μπινελικη για να γελας εσυ.κριμα ειναι.. [/quote]


Να τα δημοσιεύσεις

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εαν έχω επι μήνες στείλει μνμ σε σένα και σε πίεζα με χυδαία λόγια για τον κύριο να το δημοσιεύσεις.Δυστυχώς η προστυχιά της ψυχής είναι χειρότερο απο άλλες


δεν με πιεζες καπου γιωτα.αλλα ηθελες και καλα να γελασεις μαζι μου με τον πανο και τις χαζομαρες που εσυ πυστευες οτι εγραφε.
ηξερες οτι ειμαι αθυροστομη και γουσταρες να του πω κανενα μπινελικη για να γελας εσυ.κριμα ειναι.. [/quote]


Να τα δημοσιεύσεις [/quote]

Πανικούλα θέλω κι εγώ να τα δημοσιέυσεις.

Κι αν δεν έχεις τι να δημοσιεύσεις, τότε δεν θα μιλήσω ξανά μαζί σου.

Δεν θα το θέλω πια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πανικούλα, δεν σε πιστεύω, στα επιχειρήματα που θέτεις ενάντια στην γιώτα.
> *ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεει παραξενη!*
> Πιστεύω οτι σε έχουν ενοχλήσει κάποια πράγματα που σου έχει πει η γιώτα στο παρελθόν και τώρα θέλεις να βάλλεις εναντίον της.
> λαθος κανεις παραξενη 
> οι αρρωστημενες προσωπικοτητες σε αυτοεδω το φορουμειναι η Γιωτα και η Θεοφανια απο γυναικες μονο 
> και οταν εω αρρωστημενεςπροσωπικοτητε ς εννοω αυτο ακριβως που περιεγραψε εξοχα η πανικουλα 
> *ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΝΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ !*
> 
> ...


ΑΜΦΙΒΑΛΩ ΠΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΕΤΑΣΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΟΡΙΑ ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΩΝ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> δεν προκειτε να ζητησω συγνωμη απο μια τετοια γυναικα που με θεωρει μιδενικο και που ηθελε να γελαει εις βαρος του πανο μαζι μου.
> δλδ επειδη εχει καταθλιψη πρεπει να γελαει με την μιζερια των αλλων για να γινει καλα?οχι δεν το δεχομαι.
> εσυ γουερντ εισαι πολυ αθωα και καλοκαρδη και τα βλεπεις ετσι.
> ...



weird, δεν μπορείς να αγνοείς τόση κακία....
Και επαναλαμβανόμενη....
Σε κάθε θρεντ....
Με κάθε ευκαιρία.....
Οτι η γιώτα γελάει σε βάρος του πάνου σαρκαστικά, το είχα γράψει εδώ και καιρό.....
Δεν θυμάμαι που....
Πάντως δεν το κατέβασα από το μυαλό μου.....
Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί να πω και άλλα και να μαζευτεί.
Και όπως σου είπα δημόσια και χτες με εκπλήσσει που έχει τόσους δικηγόρους......

----------


## giota

Εγώ εαν αποχωρήσω θα αποχωρήσω χωρίς να έχω αφήσει κανέναν να με προσβάλει θα αποχωρήσω καθαρή όπως μπήκα πρώτον και δεύτερον γιατί δεν με εκφράζει να καταθετω την ψυχή μου σε ένα φόρουμ όπου υπάρχουν άτομα σαν εσένα και τον Πάνο.

----------


## weird

Καλημέρα Φύση μου.
Ξέρεις ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα?
Αυτή η μιρκή Λέξη \"κακία\".
Είναι άστοχο να προσάπτουμε προθέσεις σε ένα εικονικό προφίλ.

Δυστυχώς αντιλαμβάνομαι διαφορετικά την κατάσταση.
Πολλα μέλη, δεν ξέρουν πώς να διαχειριστούν τον θυμό ή την ενόχληση που νιώθουν για κάποιο άλλο μέλος και το βγάζουν προς τα έξω με επιθετικότητα.

Αυτό απέχει μακράν απο ότι λες κακία.

Εκτός αυτού, στην παρούσα φάση, δεν μιλώ για την σχέση της γιώτας με τον πάνο, αλλά για εκείνη με την πανικούλα.
Χαίρομαι που η πανικούλα εξέφρασε πιο ανοιχτά, κι όχι με βρισιές, τι την ενόχλησε.


Για το άλλο θέμα τώρα, σου είπα και χτες, αλλα δεν βλέπω να το άκουσες.

Το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο συνηγόρησα, ήταν η επίτευξη ηρεμίας στο φόρουμ.
Κι αυτό ήρθε με το να συνεννοηθούμε κάπως καλύτερα. 

Το οτι ήρθε κι έφυγε βέβαια... είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εγώ εαν αποχωρήσω θα αποχωρήσω χωρίς να έχω αφήσει κανέναν να με προσβάλει θα αποχωρήσω καθαρή όπως μπήκα πρώτον και δεύτερον γιατί δεν με εκφράζει να καταθετω την ψυχή μου σε ένα φόρουμ όπου υπάρχουν άτομα σαν εσένα και τον Πάνο.


Βρε γιώτα μου,
για μισό λεπτο.
Το οτι οι άλλοι σε προσβάλλουν, δεν σημαίνει οτι παύεις να είσαι καθαρή.
Ο καθένας μπορεί να προσβάλλει τον καθένα.
Μην δίνεις τόση εξουσία στους άλλους.

Το τι είσαι, το ξέρεις εσύ και οι άνθρωποι της ζωής σου που είναι δίπλα σου.
Το τι είσαι, υπάρχει μέσα σου και ούτε χίλιες βρισιές δεν μπορούν να το αλλάξουν.

Αγνόησε όσους πιάνουν το όνομά σου.
Κι εμένα με έχουν βρίσει.
Ε δεν θα χαλάω και την ηρεμία μου κάθε φορα.

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πανικούλα, δεν σε πιστεύω, στα επιχειρήματα που θέτεις ενάντια στην γιώτα.
> *ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεει παραξενη!*
> Πιστεύω οτι σε έχουν ενοχλήσει κάποια πράγματα που σου έχει πει η γιώτα στο παρελθόν και τώρα θέλεις να βάλλεις εναντίον της.
> ...



Πάνο,
βλέπεις συκοφαντίες και συνομοσίες εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν, αυτό πιστεύω.


Κι ίσως είναι καλύτερα, να κοιτάξεις την υγειά σου και να απομακρυνθείς απο το φόρουμ.

Ειτε εκούσια, είτε ακούσια.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εαν έχω επι μήνες στείλει μνμ σε σένα και σε πίεζα με χυδαία λόγια για τον κύριο να το δημοσιεύσεις.Δυστυχώς η προστυχιά της ψυχής είναι χειρότερο απο άλλες
> 
> 
> ...



Να τα δημοσιεύσεις [/quote]

Πανικούλα θέλω κι εγώ να τα δημοσιέυσεις.

Κι αν δεν έχεις τι να δημοσιεύσεις, τότε δεν θα μιλήσω ξανά μαζί σου.

Δεν θα το θέλω πια. [/quote]
ΚΑΝΤΟ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟ 
ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ ΧΤΕΣ ...
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ , ΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ , ΕΙΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΟΥΝ Η ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΨΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΦΟΟΥΜΙΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ .
ΕΚΤΟς ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΧΘΕΣ , Ο ΘΥΜΟΣ , Ο ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΜΟΣ , Η ΤΑΠΕΙΝΩΣΗ Η ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΕΙΑ , Η ΥΒΡΙΣ ΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ Ο ΔΟΛΟΣ , ΤΗ ΔΙΑΠΛΟΚΗ , Η ΣΥΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΥΜΟΡΙΑΣ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ Η ΕΘΕΛΟΤΥΦΛΕΙΣ Η ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔEN ΞEPΩ AN ΠPEΠEI NA KΛAΨΩ H\' NA ΓEΛAΣΩ.
AYTOI ΠOY EBPIZAN TON ΠANO EΓINAN ΦIΛOI TOY KAI ANTIΣTPOΦA.
BEBAIA OTAN EIXE ΠEPIOPIΣTEI TOYΣ ΠEIPAZE AΛΛA TΩPA ZHTAN NA ΦYΓEI ΛEΣ KAI EINAI TO ΦOPOYM TO TΣIΦΛIKI TOYΣ.
APPΩΣTEΣ KATAΣTAΣEIΣ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πολυ κακως εκανες που στερησες απο τον εαυτο σου το δικαωμα να εκφραστει που σιγουρα ειναι ωφελιμο για τον χαρακτηρα σου για να μην πεφτεις πανω σε αυτες που ερχονται εδω μονο για να κουτσομπολευουν και να περνανε την ωρα τους χλευαζοντας τους αλλους ....

----------


## weird

Αυτό που βλέπω Πάνο, είναι οτι η Πανικούλα βγήκε offline αντί να δημοσιέυσει αυτά που τις έστελνε η γιώτα ή έστω να μας πει οτι απεστάλησαν στον διαχειριστή.

Αυτό που επίσης βλέπω, είναι οτι δεν υπάρχουν συνομωσίες.
Η συνομωσία είναι κάτι που λαμβάνει χώρα στα κρυφά.

Κι όμως, έχεις δεχθεί την δυσαρέκσεια πολλών, σχεδόν όλων, στα φανερα.

Ποτέ δεν συμφώνησα με τον τρόπο που την δέχθηκες, αλλά ούτε και αμφέβαλα οτι κέρδιζες αυτό ακριβώς που έχει ανάγκη ο ψυχισμός σου : την προσοχή.

Ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη τις συνομωσίες λοιπόν, τα πράγματα, μιλούν απο μόνα τους. 
 :Wink:

----------


## RainAndWind

Πάνο,μας γκάστρωσες.Σκέψου αυτό:όταν δεν πείθουμε,ίσως αρκεί να αναρωτηθούμε το γιατί.Καλοί οι ηρωισμοί,αλλά το παράδειγμα είναι που μαλακώνει τις καρδιές,δεν τραβιέται ο άνθρωπος στον παράδεισο με το ζόρι.

Η σωτηρία που προτάσσεις ως δονκιχωτικό κοντάρι,ίσως να έχει βάση,αλλά καταντάει απωθητική.Γιατί έχει την επιβολή μέσα της.Ο φανατισμός και τα μαγνητοφωνημένα μανιφέστα,δεν πρόκειται να προβληματίσουν,γιατί τρώμε πιο πολύ ψωμί με το λάδι,όχι με το ξύδι.
Ξέρω πως θ\'αρχίσεις πάλι τις ρητορικές,ή τις τελείες,αλλά δεν αλλάζει κανείς γιατί διατάσσεται ν\'αλλάξει.
Ο σκοπός σου μπορεί και να είναι ιερός,ο τρόπος σου όμως δεν είναι.
Υποκρισία είναι να θες να σώσεις χώρες και συστήματα υγείας,όταν δεν μπορείς καν να δεις τα αδύνατα σημεία της επικοινωνίας σου.Διατάζεις την ηθική,και δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να θέλει να του τη διατάζουν.
Κωφεύεις κάτω απ\'τη σημαία σου,των ανώτερων στόχων,μη μπορώντας να περάσεις στο απλούστερο συμπέρασμα.Η πλύση εγκεφάλου και η επιβολή της δικής σου άποψης,μπορεί να σου κερδίσουν οπαδούς,αλλά φίλους όχι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Γιώτα...

Για το μόνο που στεναχωριέμαι είναι που επηρεάζεσαι από τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις και ανθρώπους που ξέρεις πως κανείς μας δεν πιστεύει και εκτιμά. Επειδή εγώ έχω προσωπική επαφή μαζί σου και επειδή έχουμε ανταλλάξει δεκάδες υ2υ, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι πως αν ήθελες να κοροιδέψεις ή να βρίσεις κάποιον, θα το έκανες πρώτα σε μένα.
Δεν το έκανες, όπως δεν το έκανες και πουθενά. 
Από κει και πέρα μην επιτρέπεις σε κανένα να σε στεναχωρεί, δεν αξίζει να χαραμίζεις ούτε ένα λεπτό απ το χρόνο σου.
Κατά τα άλλα θα μείνω σε αυτά που έγραψε η weird, με την οποία συμφωνώ 100%.
Τα υπόλοιπα φαντάζομαι πως είναι δουλειά του Νίκου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΔEN ΞEPΩ AN ΠPEΠEI NA KΛAΨΩ H\' NA ΓEΛAΣΩ.
> AYTOI ΠOY EBPIZAN TON ΠANO EΓINAN ΦIΛOI TOY KAI ANTIΣTPOΦA.
> BEBAIA OTAN EIXE ΠEPIOPIΣTEI TOYΣ ΠEIPAZE AΛΛA TΩPA ZHTAN NA ΦYΓEI ΛEΣ KAI EINAI TO ΦOPOYM TO TΣIΦΛIKI TOYΣ.
> APPΩΣTEΣ KATAΣTAΣEIΣ


Ολα είναι δανεικά, είτε δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάποια πράγματα, είτε κάνεις οτι δεν τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι.

Έχεις καταλάβει τι με πείραξε?
Κάτι που δεν διαπράττω.
Το να βρίζω ασύστολα και να χαχανίζω με τον άλλο.

Γράφω λοιπόν \"Κι όμως, έχεις δεχθεί την δυσαρέκσεια πολλών, σχεδόν όλων, στα φανερα.

Ποτέ δεν συμφώνησα με τον τρόπο που την δέχθηκες\".

Ελπίζω να λυθεί αυτό το θέμα, γιατί σε βλέπω το επαναλαμβάνεις ξανά και ξανά. 

Καλημερά σου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Θα είμαι σύντομος:
> 
> εκφράζω τη βαθιά μου λύπη για όσα διαβάζω τους τελευταίους μήνες στην κοινότητα του e-psychology.gr
> 
> Η ενέργεια αρκετών, δεν δαπανάται στην αλληλο-υποστήριξη αλλά ξοδεύεται είτε σε προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις, είτε σε \"χαζο\"συζητήσεις\" που πολύ απέχουν από τους στόχους της κοινότητας.
> 
> Στα πλαίσια της ιδιότητας μου να διαχειρίζομαι αυτό το χώρο, μου ζητήθηκε αρκετές φορές στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν να πάρω θέση ή να προβώ σε ενέργειες υπέρ/εναντίων διαφόρων μελών.
> Οπως όλοι γνωρίζετε και βλέπετε, η στάση μου συνήθως είναι μετριοπαθής και διακριτική.
> ...


Ας μην ξεχνιόμαστε σε ποιο θέμα γράφουμε.

Το θεωρώ μεγάλη ασέβεια αυτό που γίνεται.
Να φτάσουμε να καυγαδίζουμε σε ένα θέμα με σκοπό τη βελτίωση της κατάστασης του φόρουμ.

Ας ανοίγατε τουλάχιστον ένα άλλο θέμα ρε παιδιά!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εγώ εαν αποχωρήσω θα αποχωρήσω χωρίς να έχω αφήσει κανέναν να με προσβάλει θα αποχωρήσω καθαρή όπως μπήκα πρώτον και δεύτερον γιατί δεν με εκφράζει να καταθετω την ψυχή μου σε ένα φόρουμ όπου υπάρχουν άτομα σαν εσένα και τον Πάνο.
> 
> 
> ...


πολυ παραξενη αποψη εχεις για την ηθικη παραξενη !
ετσι λοιπον ?
καθε καρυδιας καρυδι να ερχεται εδω μεσα και να χλευαζει και να κοροιδευει τους αλλους ?
ετσι αντιλαμαβανεσαι εσυ το φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης !
μονο που δεν ειναι ετσι παραξενη !
κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος και εσυ και οι φιλες σου 
δεν πατε καμμια βολτα στα μαγαζια να πιειτε και κανενα καφε να τα πειτε με την ησυχια σας ?
εδω ειναι χωρος ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης !
ουτε για κουτσομοπλια ουτε για καλαμπαλικι

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πάνο νομίζω οτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι λεω.
Αυτό που λέω πάντως, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που λες.

Μα επιτέλους, είναι θλιβερό.
Έχω την αίσθηση οτι το κάνεις επίτηδες, να παραφράζεις τι λένε οι άλλοι, μήπως και ασχοληθούνε λίγο περισσότερο μαζί σου...

Επιτέλους Πάνο, ανέλαβε την ευθύνη του ευατού σου και να ξέρεις, οτι οι πονηριές σε μένα( αν πρόκειται γι αυτό).... δεν περνάνε. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EΣY ΔEN MIΛAΣ EIPΩNIKA?
METAΞY KATEPΓAPEΩN EIΛIKPINEIA. NTPOΠH

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Θα είμαι σύντομος:
> 
> εκφράζω τη βαθιά μου λύπη για όσα διαβάζω τους τελευταίους μήνες στην κοινότητα του e-psychology.gr
> ...



Αρσι, απο μια μεριά έχεις δίκιο, απο μια άλλη όμως, όχι.


Ζήτησα ξεκάθαρα την διαγραφή του Πάνου ως την πλέον ενδεδειγμένη λύση για το καλό του ιδιου και του φόρουμ.

Δεν θεωρώ οτι θα υπήρχε καλύτερο θέμα που να το αναρτήσω αυτό.

Κατά τα άλλα, τα όσα γράφω εδώ στοχεύουν στον αναχαιτισμό εντάσεων.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> EΣY ΔEN MIΛAΣ EIPΩNIKA?
> METAΞY KATEPΓAPEΩN EIΛIKPINEIA. NTPOΠH


Μα όχι, δεν μιλώ ειρωνικά και νομίζω είναι εσφαλμένο να βγάζεις συμέρασμα για κάτι τέτοιο. 

Αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να σε πείσω κιόλας για την ειρωνία ή την μη ειρωνία ή για το αν είμαι κατεργάρα

Βγάλε τα συμπεράσματά σου ελευθερα  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό που βλέπω Πάνο, είναι οτι η Πανικούλα βγήκε offline αντί να δημοσιέυσει αυτά που τις έστελνε η γιώτα ή έστω να μας πει οτι απεστάλησαν στον διαχειριστή.
> 
> Αυτό που επίσης βλέπω, είναι οτι δεν υπάρχουν συνομωσίες.
> Η συνομωσία είναι κάτι που λαμβάνει χώρα στα κρυφά.
> 
> Κι όμως, έχεις δεχθεί την δυσαρέκσεια πολλών, σχεδόν όλων, στα φανερα.
> 
> Ποτέ δεν συμφώνησα με τον τρόπο που την δέχθηκες, αλλά ούτε και αμφέβαλα οτι κέρδιζες αυτό ακριβώς που έχει ανάγκη ο ψυχισμός σου : την προσοχή.
> ...


παραξενη σου εχω δωσει πολλες απαντησεςι αλλα θ επιμεινω στην τελυταια 
παρε τις φιλες σου για καφε καικουτσομπολιο στα μαγαζια 
εδω ειναι φοουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης καιαποδεδειγμενα πλεον υπαρχει οργνωμενη σκευωρια σε βαροςμου απο την πρωτη μερα που μπηκα εδω και την κατηγγειλε ολοφανερα εδω μεσ η πανικουλα 
το γιατι ειναι προφανες 
μιλησα για θεματα ταμπου σε μια κοινοτητα προβληματικων ανθρωπων που δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχουν συνειδητοποιησει τι σημαινει ψυχαναλυση και τι ρολο παιζει το σεξ στην ψυχικη τους υγεια 
οσο θα κανετε καλαμπαλικι οσοι ειστε εδω για διαδικτυακο καφε θα εμποδιζετε οσους μπρορουν να βοηθησουν αυτους που το εχουν αναγκη εδω σταματω το ποστ και περιμενω απο την διαχειρηση να κανει το καθηκον της

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό που βλέπω Πάνο, είναι οτι η Πανικούλα βγήκε offline αντί να δημοσιέυσει αυτά που τις έστελνε η γιώτα ή έστω να μας πει οτι απεστάλησαν στον διαχειριστή.
> 
> Αυτό που επίσης βλέπω, είναι οτι δεν υπάρχουν συνομωσίες.
> ...



Πάνο, νομίζω οτι κάθε απόπειρα επικοινωνίας απο εδώ και πέρα, είναι άσκοπη.

Θα επιμείνω στην άποψή μου, απο εκεί και πέρα, αρμόδιοι να κρίνουν, είναι οι διαχειριστές που το φόρουμ είναι δικός τους χώρος εξάλλου.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘA EΠANAΛABΩ TOTE TA ΛOΓIA ΣOY. TOΣO ΣE KOBEI TOΣO ΛEΣ. 
ΔEN NOMIZΩ NA EINAI EIPΩNIKA ΩΣTE NA ΘIXTEIΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό που βλέπω Πάνο, είναι οτι η Πανικούλα βγήκε offline αντί να δημοσιέυσει αυτά που τις έστελνε η γιώτα ή έστω να μας πει οτι απεστάλησαν στον διαχειριστή.
> 
> Αυτό που επίσης βλέπω, είναι οτι δεν υπάρχουν συνομωσίες.
> ...



Λογικό...

Τώρα σφίξαν οι κ...

Που είναι τα υβριστικά μνμ της γιώτας?

Ποιοι έστησαν τελικά σκευωρία?

Μετά ΚΑΙ από αυτό, ίσως έχουμε ελπίδα για τις διαγραφές που θα μας απαλλάξουν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΘA EΠANAΛABΩ TOTE TA ΛOΓIA ΣOY. TOΣO ΣE KOBEI TOΣO ΛEΣ. 
> ΔEN NOMIZΩ NA EINAI EIPΩNIKA ΩΣTE NA ΘIXTEIΣ



Δεν θίγομαι βρε Ολα είναι Δανεικα.
Το βλέπουμε αλλιώς τι να κάνουμε.

Καλημέρα  :Smile:  ( το χαμογελάκι το βάζω σε ένδειξη καλής διάθεσης)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Βλέπω πως μόλις φτάσαμε στο ζουμί εξαφανίστηκαν όλοι οι υπέρμαχοι της καλής λειτουργίας του φόρουμ που πολεμούσε η Γιώτα.

Που είναι λοιπόν τα υ2υ?

Ποιοι κατασκεύασαν τελικά σκευωρία και σε βάρος ποιου?

Έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται τρομερά ενδιαφέρον για τι ψευτιές και ίντριγκες δημιουργούνται εδώ μέσα.

Άντε να σας δω τώρα....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, αν για το καλό του φόρουμ και το δικό σου, είναι καλύτερο να διαγραφείς.




weird,
ειναι ντροπη να ζητας διαγραφες επειδη δεν μπορεις να διαχειριστεις μια κατασταση και εσυ και οποιος αλλος για τον οποιοδηποτε.


Εν πασει περιπτωση, αν το νομιζεις σκοπιμο,
μπορεις να στειλεις τις αποψεις σου με μυνημα στους διαχειριστες.

Μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι το κανεις δημοσια?

----------


## RainAndWind

Κrino,είναι αμετροεπής,ασεβής προς τα προβλήματα αυτών των ίδιων των ψυχικά ασθενών των οποίων το καλό υποτίθεται επιδιώκει,έχει άπειρες φορές προβεί σε διαγνώσεις,έχει άπειρες φορές μετατρέψει threads σε πεδία μαχών,κινδυνολογεί σε ένα forum όπου η κινδυνολογία προκαλεί αντιδράσεις,στρέφει το βλέμμα όλων σε τακτικές άσκοπης αντιπαράθεσης για το θεαθήναι,
δυσχεραίνει τη συμμετοχή σε θεματονήματα με τα αδιάκοπα quotes,χρησιμοποιεί τη συνωμοσιολογία για να καλύψει τα του εαυτού,κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου με τις θεωρίες του οδηγώντας και τον διαλλακτικότερο να επιθυμεί να πάψει,χάνει τον έλεγχο και προχωράει διαρκώς σε χαρακτηρισμούς περί ανθρωποειδών,χαπιών,καφενό βιων και αφήνει την πάρτη του στην απέξω,αψηφάει τον υπαρκτό κίνδυνο χειροτέρευσης ψυχικών καταστάσεων των υπόλοιπων μελών εις όφελος της δικής του εκτόνωσης,και ρωτάς γιατί;
Για εκατοντάδες λόγους...

Και στο λέω εγώ,που με το που μπήκα,μου έκανε διάγνωση.Στερούμαι το σεξ.Αυτό που στην πραγματικότητα στερείται ο ίδιος.Και θα είχε ο καθένας μεγάλη διάθεση να του συμπαρασταθεί,σταθεί και συζητήσει με θετικό τρόπο,αν δεν αντιμετώπιζε την εχθρότητα,τα στερεότυπα και τα στεγανά της σκέψης του,το αδιάκοπο κυνήγι της προβολής με εγωκεντρισμό και έλλειψη ευαισθησίας.

Το ζητώ κι εγώ λοιπόν.Προυπόθεση να συνυπάρχεις,είναι το να μπορείς.Έχει κόστος το να κωφεύει κάποιος όταν βλέπει πως δημιουργεί προβληματισμό η ποιότητα της συμμετοχής του,και πρέπει να αντιλαμβάνεται το κόστος αυτό.Σε περίπτωση που δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται,προκειμένο  να τοξινώνεται το forum και να γίνεται απωθητικό προς άτομα που επιζητούν λύσεις και όχι στεγνές διαφυγές,τότε έχει ο ένας που αδυνατεί να συνυπάρξει την ευθύνη,όχι οι πολλοί.

Επίσης,δεν αισθάνομαι καμία ενοχή,την στιγμή που ξέρω πως τα κριτήριά μου δεν περιλαμβάνουν την εχθρότητα προς το πρόσωπό του και δεν είναι ταπεινά.Οπότε έχω και το θάρρος της γνώμης μου.Η πρώτη που θα με έβαζε στη γωνία αν ενείχε η κριτική μου χρωματισμό από προσωπικά πάθη,θα ήμουν εγώ.

Βλέπω αυτό που βλέπουν όλοι.Να επηρεάζεται αρνητικά η μαζική συμμετοχή εις όφελος της αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης του ενός.Δεν το θεωρώ δίκαιο.Μπορείς να μου θέσεις επιχειρήματα που θα με κάνουν να προσανατολιστώ σε άλλη οπτική;

----------


## Alobar

Για αλλού πήγαινε το ποστ. Λογικό είναι να μπερδεύεται κανείς. Σε λίγο όλα τα θρεντς θα μοιάζουν πολύ μεταξύ τους...

 :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, αν για το καλό του φόρουμ και το δικό σου, είναι καλύτερο να διαγραφείς.
> ...


διαφωνω κρινε !
δεν υπαρχει καμμια απολυτως ντροπη στο να προστατευθει το φορουμ οπως ο καθε ενας νομιζει και οπως μπορει ...
εγω εστειλα σημερα το πρωι στο Νικο αιτημα διαγραφης για την Γιωτα την Θεοφανια και την Ρεμεντυ γιατι τις θεωρω για διαφορετικους λογους υπευθυνες για οσα εχουν συμβει εδω μεσα πολλους μηνες τωρα απο τοτε που αρχισα να γραφω τις αποψεις μου εδω μεσα ....
η ιδιοτητα ενος μελους συνεπαγεται καποιες υποχρεωσεις και περιορισμους 
παντου οχι μονο εδω ....
*κανεις δεν μπορει να βριζει , να συνωμοτει , να υποτιμα και να μειωνει τους αλλους ....*
*κανεις δεν δικαιουται να αναπτυσει συμοριες και ομαδες σε βαρος αλλου μελους η να προτρεπει οπως κατεθεσε γραπτα η πανικουλα σημερα σε χυδαιες συμπεριφορες αν το κανει ειναι απαραιτητο να διαγραφει .*
αν διαφωνει με οσα γραφει καποιος εχει το δικαιωμα της αποχης 
*κανεις ομως δεν μπορει να υπομενει αλλο αυτα τα οποια εχω υπομεινει στο ονομα της ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης !*
γιατι υποστηριξη σημαινει πανω απο ολα ανθρωπια 
και η συμπεριφορα αυτων των 3 εδω μονο σαν ανθρωπινη δεν μπορει να χαρακτηριστει που σημαινει *οτι βλαπτουν συστηματικα σε καθε θεματικη ανακατευονται ... 
αμεσα η εμμεσα ....*
*προβαλοντας τον εαυτο τους και τις ιδεες τους στους αλλους*

----------


## krino

RainAndWind 



δεχομαι προς συζητηση οσα λες και εν δυναμει μπορει και να συμφωνησω κιολας,
αναλογα τα στοιχεια που υπαρχουν με αυτα που λες.
Ζητας και εσυ λοιπον διαγραφη.... πολυ ωραια....


Αυτο που δεν βλεπεις εσυ αλλα και ολοι,
ειναι οτι ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης, δεν μπορει να διαγραφει κοσμο επειδη ειναι πχ στο κοσμο του.
Θα συμφωνουσα εαν μιλαγαμε για χρηστη κακοβουλο (οπως παλια ο σταυρος) αλλα για καποιον που μερικοι λενε οτι ειναι στο κοσμο του??!!!???

Δηλαδη θα εφαρμοσουμε τα συστηματα της αθηναικης δημοκρατιας?
Οτι ειναι ξενο προς εμας θα το πεταμε στα σκουπιδια?
Εν πασει περιπτωση ειναι θεμα του αντμιν και οχι δικο μας, να παρεμβαινει εφοσον χρειαζεται.
Εχετε αρχισει μια επιθετικοτητα προς τον πανο, (δεν εννοω εσενα) η οποια τον εχει αρχισει να παραφερεται.
Χρειαζοταν οντως να δημιουργηθει ολη αυτη η κατασταση?
Και τι ακριβως θα κανετε, εαν ο πανος ΔΕΝ διαγραφει?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ακου και εσυ εξυπνακιδη που πηρες φορα,
οταν ενα τετοιο φορουμ αρχιζει τις διαγραφες,
εχει αρχισει να τελειωνει ο ρολος του, αν υποθεσουμε οτι υπηρχε.


Μπορεις να εχεις οτι αποψεις θες, και φυσικα να τις στελνεις οπου νομιζεις προς εκπληρωση τους.
Δημοσίως θα σε συμβουλευα να εισαι πιο προσεκτικος.
Γιατι στο τελος αν γινουν διαγραφες (που απευχομαι) βλεπω να διαγραφονται οσοι (αλλα οσοι) εχουν γραψει σε αυτο το θρεντ και το φορουμ οντως θα ηρεμησει.



Προς ολους,
προσεχτε τι ευχεστε γιατι θα γινει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> RainAndWind 
> 
> 
> 
> δεχομαι προς συζητηση οσα λες και εν δυναμει μπορει και να συμφωνησω κιολας,
> αναλογα τα στοιχεια που υπαρχουν με αυτα που λες.
> Ζητας και εσυ λοιπον διαγραφη.... πολυ ωραια....
> 
> ...


κρινε ο πανος δεν θα διαγραφει γιατι ο πανος δεχεται επιθεση απο την πρωτη μερα που μπηκε σε αυτο το φορουμ ξεκαθαριζοντας το ποιος ειναι , τι ξερει και τι ηρθε να κανει εδω .
δεν εχω επιτεθει ουτε καν σε αυτους που ομολογησαν οτι καθοδηγουνται για να χυδαιολογουν συστηματικα εναντιον
μου !εχω απαντησει σε 200 γιου του και εστειλαμονο καποια στον Νικο για να μην πει αυριο οτι δεν ηξερα τι παιζεται στο φορουμ γιατι ελειπα για δουλιες !
Χαλαω καθημερινα το μαγαζι των σκιων που εσπρωχναν ασθενεις σε ιδιωτικα ιατρεια !
Ε τι να κανουμε 
Ειμαι οπαδος του ΕΣΥ και της κρατικης προνοιας και περιθαλψης του Ελληνικου λαου!
Απαιτω να υπαρχουν κυρωσεις σε αυτους που με βριζουν γιατι θα βαρεθειτε να σβηνετε.....
Ξερω να βριζω καλυτερα απο το να συμβουλευω ...
Δεν το κανω μονο απο σεβασμο στον χωρο που τωρα ηρθε
η ωρα να αποδειξει οτι σεβεται με τη σειρα του οσους συμμετεχουν εδω

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


επειδη με προκαλεις θα σου πω μονο αυτο ...
ενα φορουμ προστατευεται μονο απο τα μελη του...
γιατι αυτα του δινουν ζωη και υπαρξη...
*αν δεν μπορει να υπηρετησει τυς σκοπους για τους οποιους λεει οτι εγινε , τοτε ας κλεισει καλυτερα !*
θα ανοιξει αλλο καλυτερο!
μονο που καθε ενα που θα κλειενει θα αποδεικνυει οτι οσα συμβαινουν σημερα στην Ελλαδα δεν ειναι τυχαια 
Αυτοι που φοβουνται τον διαλογο με τον πολιτη ειναι αυτοι οι οποιοι εχουν στα χερια τους τα μεσα επικοινωνιας του ....
οσο λιγοτερη επικοινωνια , τοσο πιο πολυ θα απομακρυνεται
η Χωρα ολοκληρη απο το ευρωπαικο κεκτημενο .
ως εδω τα παραμυθια λοιπον !

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Αυτό είναι δυστυχώς αναμφισβήτητο...Η αρένα μεταφέρθηκε και εδώ. Το γιατί είναι ένα ακόμη θέμα προς προβληματισμό μαζί με τα εκατομμύρια γιατί των τελευταίων μηνών.
> Νίκο, σε προηγούμενο ποστ συγκέντρωσα κάποιες πιο πρακτικές προτάσεις ήδη διατυπωμένων από μέλη, αλλά από ότι φαίνεται δύο τινά συμβαίνουν: 1) είτε ήταν τελείως άκυρες/γελοίες 2) είτε κανένας δεν είναι διατιθεμένος να βάλει νερό στο κρασί του και βλέπει μόνο την καμπούρα του αλλουνού κοινώς, οπότε δεν είναι διατιθεμένος να συμφωνήσει με καμία πιο πρακτική κατεύθυνση...
> 
> Άραγε αν το κλείσεις το φόρουμ για λίγο, μήπως θα επαναπροσδιορίζαμε όλοι μας τα εγωιστικά μας κίνητρα εδώ μέσα;
> Από την άλλη, αν κλείσει, κάποιοι είτε από εδώ μέσα είτε από έξω, θα χαρούν πολύ...
> Δίκοπο μαχαίρι...


Χωρίς ίχνος απειλητικής διάθεσης προς κανένα και χωρίς power games, 
πράγματι η σκέψη που έκανα τον τελευταίο καιρό ήταν το κλείσιμο του φόρουμ.
Κάτι το οποίο προκαλεί τόσους πονοκεφάλους, κάτι το οποίο είναι αρένα και όχι υποστήριξη, δεν μου κάνει νόημα, δεν έχω σκοπό ή διάθεση να συνεχίσω να το διαχειρίζομαι και να το φροντίζω.

Οι προτάσεις σου στα δικά μου μάτια είναι ενδιαφέρουσες.
Ομως, μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν κι αυτές κι άλλες προτάσεις, μόνο όταν υπάρχει καλή πρόθεση και τέτοια στην ατμοσφαιρα δε βλέπω.
Η ουσία στις προτάσεις σου -και αυτό νομίζω ειναι και το δικό σου σκεπτικο- είναι να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι να φροντίσουμε το χώρο, είτε με τον έναν είτε με τον άλλο κανόνα.

Εάν δεν συμφωνήσουμε όλοι στις προτάσεις σου, τότε μόνο δυο εναλλακτικές λύσεις βλέπω.
1. κλείσιμο του φόρουμ.
2. αποκλεισμός όλων των εμπλεκόμενων και κάθε επόμενου που θα πυροδοτήσει εντάσεις.
Οποιοσδήποτε επιλεκτικός αποκλεισμός δε νομίζω ότι θα έχει αποτέλεσμα, μιας και θα δώσει μια αισθηση δικαιωσης της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς και στην προκειμένη δεν μιλούμε για αγγέλους και διαβόλους, αλλά για εμπλεκόμενους, είτε λιγότερο είτε περισσότερο.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι για να ταμπουρωθεί κάποιος σε μια στάση, χρειάζεται να έχει ταμπουρωθεί και ο άλλος.
Μόνος μου, να ταμπουρωθώ, δεν γίνεται, όταν μιλούμε για μια διένεξη σε δημόσιο φόρουμ.

----------


## πανος12345

Μπορεις ομως νικο, να κανεις σαφεις τους κανονες και τους περιορισμους λειτουργιας του!
τι μπορει και τι δεν μπορει να κανει το καθε μελος !
να σου φερω καποιες ερωτησεις /παραδειγματα 

1.μπορει ο καθε επιτηδειος να στελνει γιου του στους πιο υποβολιμους εδω μεσα και να ζητα να βριζουν και να χυδαιολογουν εναντιον αλλων μελων ?

αν το κανει τι συνεπειες θα εχει ?

2.μπορει ο καθε επιτηδειος , να διοργανωνει μεσω γιου του , στοχευμενες επιθεσεις εναντιον ατομων τα οποια υπερασπιζονται το γεγονος οτι η σεξουαλικοτητα ειναι αρηκτα συνδεδεμενη με την ψυχικη υγεια ?

αν το κανει τι συνεπειες θα εχει ?

νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτονοητο να υπαρξουν σαφης κανονες και ορια ...

Ετσι λειτουργει ο Πολιτισμος μας 

Ετσι λειτουργει η Πολιτεια μας 

Μονο ετσι μπορεις να προστατεψεις το φορουμ....

Το να ζητας τον αυτοελεγχο σε ενα φορουμ οπου συμμετεχουν και ψυχικα ασθενεις ,
ειναι σαν να τους ανοιγεις την ορεξη , σε αυτους που τους βλεπουν σαν πιθανους πελατες η τροπο για να περασουν την ωρα τους διασκεδαζοντας με τον ανθρωπινο πονο....

----------


## anwnimi

Νίκο πραγματικά καταλαβαίνω τη δύσκολη θέση στην οποία βρίσκεσαι, μην πω το αδιέξοδο. Κι εγώ στη θέση σου τις ίδιες σκέψεις θα έκανα.
Υπάρχει ένα λαϊκό ρητό που δεν μου αρέσει αλλά σε έκρρυθμες καταστάσεις, μάλλον \"κολλάει\": ο φόβος φυλάει τα έρμαια. Δε μου αρέσει ο εκφοβισμός ή η τιμωρία, ειδικά σε ενήλικους ανθρώπους, όπως το έχεις αποδείξει μέχρι τώρα περίτρανα κι εσύ, αλλά ειδικά σε όσους δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν την ελευθερία που τους δίνεται απλόχερα και τη βεβηλώνουν μετατρέποντάς την σε ασυδοσία, δεν ξέρω τι άλλη λύση μπορεί να υπάρξει...

----------


## anwnimi

Η κατάσταση γίνεται όλο και πιο θλιβερή ψάχνοντας εχθρούς του φόρουμ έξω από εμάς, βρίζοντας ασύστολα (έστω κι αν έχω και δίκιο), στήνοντας προσωπικές διαμάχες και λερώνοντας αυτό το χώρο σε κάθε του γωνιά, ακόμα κι αυτή εδώ που ανοίχτηκε για ορισμένο σκοπό.

Ντροπή μας, είμαστε αν μη τι άλλο ενήλικες.

----------


## NikosD.

Πάνο,
η προσωπική αλληλογραφία, εξορισμού αποτελεί κάτι στο οποίο δεν μπορώ να παρέμβω. Δεν το έκανα ακόμη κι όταν είχα πληροφορίες για ιδιαίτερα ευτράπελες καταστάσεις που συνεβησαν μέσω u2u. 
Επιπλέον, υπάρχει η επιλογή \"της μαύρης λίστας\" στην οποία μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις τα ονόματα από τα οποία δεν θέλεις να λαμβάνεις προσωπικά μηνύματα.
Έτσι αυτοπροστατεύεσαι και διαφυλασεις την ηρεμία σου.

Από κει και πέρα, η ελαστικότητα των ορίων μέσα στο φόρουμ δεν οφείλεται σε έλλειψη κανονισμού λειτουργίας. Κανόνες υπάρχουν και μάλιστα πολύ σαφείς. Προφανώς και επιδέχονται βελτίωσης, δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο.
Το ζητούμενο είναι να τηρούνται οι κανόνες από τα μέλη και τη διαχείριση. 

Ισως να ανοίξουμε μια ψηφοφορία. Εάν το 60-70% των μελών συμφωνήσει σε μια \'κατά γράμμα\' τήρηση τους, τότε καμιά αντίρρηση να αρχίσουμε τον αποκλεισμό χρηστών από το φόρουμ.

ΥΓ. Μάλιστα, για να μη φανεί αυθαίρετος ο οποιοσδήποτε αποκλεισμός, μπορούμε να αναρτήσουμε ενα θέμα/μια λίστα που θα εξηγεί ακριβώς τον κανονισμό που παραβιάστηκε από το κάθε μέλος.

----------


## krino

εγω βλεπω οτι εχουμε το φορουμ, που αξιζει να ειμαστε....

Εδω και ενα χρονο εχει παρει την κατρακυλα και ο σταματημος δεν υπαρχει.
Αν δεν μπορουμε να το υπερασπιστουμε, τοτε ναι καλυτερα να κλεισει.
Παρολα αυτα, αν υπαρχει καποια διεξοδος, θα με ενδιεφερε να την συζητησω.
Εκτος απο διαγραφες μελων.
Γιατι αν αρχισουν οι διαγραφες, σας δηλωνω οτι για μενα το φορουμ,
δεν θα εχει λογο υπαρξης.
Πολυ απλα γιατι δεν μπορεσε να κανει υποστηριξη ατομου και τον διεγραψε.

----------


## anwnimi

Είναι η έσχατη λύση Νίκο και πολύ θα ήθελα κι εγώ να αποφευχθεί κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά όπως φαίνεται η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε αυτό το χώρο, έστω κι έτσι. Όπως και στη διαπαιδαγώγηση ενός παιδιού είναι ωφέλιμη η τιμωρία για να μάθει τα όριά του και των άλλων, έτσι κι εδώ.

Έστω και σαν έσχατη λύση, είναι δημοκρατική. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι εντάσεις δε θα αποφευχθούν κατά τη δημιουργία αυτής της λίστας αλλά αν είσαι εσύ περισσότερο παρόν κατά την ώρα που γίνονται οι \"προτάσεις\", ίσως υπάρξει ένα κόσμιο κλίμα... Κι ίσως έτσι, η τιμωρία αποφευχθεί αν κάποιοι δουν το όνομά τους στη λίστα κάνουν έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή έναν ειλικρινή απολογισμό (αισιόδοξη μέχρι τέλους εγώ...).

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Γιατι αν αρχισουν οι διαγραφες, σας δηλωνω οτι για μενα το φορουμ,
> δεν θα εχει λογο υπαρξης.
> Πολυ απλα γιατι δεν μπορεσε να κανει υποστηριξη ατομου και τον διεγραψε.


αχ ρε κρίνο, σωστάς μιλάς, κι αυτό με πονάει, ότι ξέρω πως έχεις δίκιο.
Εχω όμως σηκώσει τα χέρια...

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Είναι η έσχατη λύση Νίκο και πολύ θα ήθελα κι εγώ να αποφευχθεί κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά όπως φαίνεται η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε αυτό το χώρο, έστω κι έτσι. Όπως και στη διαπαιδαγώγηση ενός παιδιού είναι ωφέλιμη η τιμωρία για να μάθει τα όριά του και των άλλων, έτσι κι εδώ.
> 
> Έστω και σαν έσχατη λύση, είναι δημοκρατική. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι εντάσεις δε θα αποφευχθούν κατά τη δημιουργία αυτής της λίστας αλλά αν είσαι εσύ περισσότερο παρόν κατά την ώρα που γίνονται οι \"προτάσεις\", ίσως υπάρξει ένα κόσμιο κλίμα... Κι ίσως έτσι, η τιμωρία αποφευχθεί αν κάποιοι δουν το όνομά τους στη λίστα έναν ειλικρινή απολογισμό (αισιόδοξη μέχρι τέλους εγώ...).


Δεν το εννοούσα έτσι ακριβώς. Μιλώντας για λίστα, εννοούσα να καταγραφονται οι αποκλεισμοί και οι αιτιάσεις, για να είναι η διαδικασία ξεκάθαρη και να μη φανεί ότι γίνονται πράγματα υπογείως.

Αλλα και η ερμηνεία που έδωσες στη λίστα ίσως επίσης είναι καλή ιδέα.

----------


## anwnimi

Κρίνο, κι εγώ είμαι υπέρμαχος της υποστήριξης όλων. 
Ποτέ μέχρι τώρα δεν ήθελα να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και να πάρουμε μέρος σε μια τέτοια διαδικασία απαρτισμού λίστας, που θυμίζει άσχημα και θλιβερά πράγματα στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία...

Αλλά αυτοί οι όλοι, για να μπορέσουν να λάβουν υποστήριξη, πρέπει να μάθουν να ακούν, να σέβονται κάποια πράγματα, να μην είναι ανεξέλεγκτοι γιατί γίνονται αυτοκαταστροφικοί αλλά και καταστρέφουν το χώρο από τον οποίο ζητούν βοήθεια.

Ίσως, η μερική (για κάπόιο ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα) ή η ολική υποχρέωση να απέχουν, τους βοηθήσει να συνειδητοποιήσουν κάποια πράγματα που μέχρι τώρα δυστυχώς πραγματικά δεν μπόρεσαν...

----------


## Παστελι

εεεεεεεεεε!!εχουμε και δουλειες δεν καθομαστε ολη μερα να το ξινουμε.
γουειρντ τα μηνηματα αυτα τα εσβησα.γιατι 
1 ειναι πολυ καιρο εκει και
2 για να στειλω .λαβω αλλα επρεπε να σβησω τα παλια μιας και πανω απο 100 συνολο δεν χωραει .
τωρα αν θες μηλα μου αν θες οχι.αν ειχα τα μηνυματα πολυ ευχαρηστως να τα δημοσιευα.

στην αρχη δεν συμπαθουσα τον πανο,αλλα διαβαζοντας αυτα π γραφει εχω βγαλει συμπερασμα οτι ειναι ο μοναδικος εδω μεσα με αγαπη μεσα του για τον συνανθρωπο .δεν ειναι υαινα που τρεφετε απο πτωμαηλα και ψοφιμια οπως μερικοι μερικες εδω μεσα.
με εχει αηδιασει το φορουμ.μονο υ2υ γραφω με φιλες/φιλους.τοσο αηδια καταντησε.και ο νικος αντι να κανει κατι καθετε και τον παιζει.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Είναι η έσχατη λύση Νίκο και πολύ θα ήθελα κι εγώ να αποφευχθεί κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά όπως φαίνεται η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε αυτό το χώρο, έστω κι έτσι. Όπως και στη διαπαιδαγώγηση ενός παιδιού είναι ωφέλιμη η τιμωρία για να μάθει τα όριά του και των άλλων, έτσι κι εδώ.
> 
> Έστω και σαν έσχατη λύση, είναι δημοκρατική. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι εντάσεις δε θα αποφευχθούν κατά τη δημιουργία αυτής της λίστας αλλά αν είσαι εσύ περισσότερο παρόν κατά την ώρα που γίνονται οι \"προτάσεις\", ίσως υπάρξει ένα κόσμιο κλίμα... Κι ίσως έτσι, η τιμωρία αποφευχθεί αν κάποιοι δουν το όνομά τους στη λίστα έναν ειλικρινή απολογισμό (αισιόδοξη μέχρι τέλους εγώ...).
> ...


Ωπ, έχεις δίκιο, διάβασα βιαστικά :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Πανικούλα σε παρακαλώ πολύ να εφαρμόσεις έναν ανθρώπινο τρόπο επιτέλους εδώ μέσα για να εκφράζεσαι!

Στο λέω με κάθε καλή διάθεση προς το πρόσωπό σου αλλά και με μεγάλη δόση αγανάκτισης!

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω εχω αγανακτησει.και με τον νικο μαζι.που ειναι οταν γινετε εδω χαμος?ειναι ανευθηνος κατα την γνωμη μου.εχει καταντησει ρινγκ για ξυλο εδω μεσα.!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔEN ΘA HTAN ΠIO AΠΛH MIA ΔIAΓPAΦH ENOΣ EΠIΘETIKOY, AΣXETOY ME TO ΘEMA H\' KAI ΔIAΦHMIΣHΣ ΠOΣT KAI AN O XPHΣTHΣ ΔEN ΣYMOPΦΩΘEI NA YΠAPXEI AYTOMATO MΠAN? 
ΠOΣOI AΠO AYTOYΣ TOYΣ KAYΓAΔEΣ ΘA EIXAN AΠOΦEYXΘEI AN ΔEN EIXAN KAΠOIOI TO ΔIKAIΩMA NA ΠPOKAΛEΣOYN?

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> και εγω εχω αγανακτησει.και με τον νικο μαζι.που ειναι οταν γινετε εδω χαμος?ειναι ανευθηνος κατα την γνωμη μου.εχει καταντησει ρινγκ για ξυλο εδω μεσα.!


Πανικούλα - και κάθε πανικούλα δηλαδή μέλος δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά - εσύ τι κάνεις όταν γίνεται χαμός εδώ μέσα; Πως προσπαθείς να διορθώσεις την κατάσταση; Βρίζοντας;

Γιατί πρέπει πάντα να βλέπουμε τι δεν κάνει ο άλλος και όχι τι δεν κάνουμε εμείς;

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΔEN ΘA HTAN ΠIO AΠΛH MIA ΔIAΓPAΦH ENOΣ EΠIΘETIKOY, AΣXETOY ME TO ΘEMA H\' KAI ΔIAΦHMIΣHΣ ΠOΣT KAI AN O XPHΣTHΣ ΔEN ΣYMOPΦΩΘEI NA YΠAPXEI AYTOMATO MΠAN? 
> ΠOΣOI AΠO AYTOYΣ TOYΣ KAYΓAΔEΣ ΘA EIXAN AΠOΦEYXΘEI AN ΔEN EIXAN KAΠOIOI TO ΔIKAIΩMA NA ΠPOKAΛEΣOYN?


Είναι φόρουμ υποστήριξης και ακόμα κι αυτοί έχουν το δικαίωμα στην υποστήριξη, όπως κι εσύ κι εγώ. Είμαστε όλοι ίσοι.
Το αυτόματο μπαν δεν είναι λύση κατ\'εμέ.
Μόνο αν εξαντληθεί κάθε περιθώριο αυτοκριτικής των εν λόγω μελών.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> Γιατι αν αρχισουν οι διαγραφες, σας δηλωνω οτι για μενα το φορουμ,
> δεν θα εχει λογο υπαρξης.
> ...



Νικ,
δεν νομιζεις οτι ηρθε η ωρα να μιλησουμε παστρικα και υπευθυνα?
Δεν νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να γινει γνωστο ποια κειμενα (+συμπεριφορες) προσφερουν οντως αυτα που πιστευεις ως επαγγελματιας οτι προσφερουν η οτι δεν προσφερουν?


Μια αληθεια ειναι οτι σε εκτιμω για αρκετους λογους.
Αλλη μια ομως ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να σου συγχωρησω καποια αδρανεια που εχω δει να υπαρχει απο μεριας σου.
Αν αυτο συμβαινει για το λεει ο Φρομ εχεις δικαιο με πιανεις αδιαβαστο.
Αν συμβαινει γιατι δισταζεις, τοτε τι να πω....


Επειδη θεωρω οτι εχω συμβαλει σε αυτο το φορουμ,
σε λιγη ωρα θα κατσω να γραψω συνολικα την αποψη μου για καποιες διορθωτικες κινησεις.
Αν πιστευεις οτι μπορουν να γινουν (φυσικα με οτι αλλο εχει γραφτει εδω μεσα) εχει καλως.
Αλλιως να μου γινει γνωστο ποτε θα ειναι η τελευταια μερα που θα κανω λογκιν....







ΥΓ...... Νικο, γνωριζεις οτι προσωπικα εχω εμπλακει σε ενα παρα πολυ χοντρο καυγα που μεχρι και κλωτσιες και μπουνιες πηγαμε να παιξουμε. Γνωριζεις οτι ηρθαμε θελαμε δεν θελαμε σε ενα αναγκαστικο μορατοριουμ.
Δεν βλεπω κατι χειροτερα εδω μεσα, αν με εννοεις.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓIA ΠOIA YΠOΣTHPIΞH MIΛAΣ ANΩNYMH OTAN KAΠOIOΣ KANEI ΔIAΦHMIΣH TO ΣAIT TOY KAI ΣAΣ ΛEEI XAΠAKHΔEΣ?
Π.X ΠPOΣΩΠIKA THN ΠANIKOYΛA, OΣO KAI AN BPIZEI, ΔEN ΘA THN EKANA MΠAN ΓIATI ΔEN EXEI KAKO ΣKOΠO KAI AΣ EKMETAΛEYETAI TO ΠPOBΛHMA THΣ. AΛΛOYΣ OMΩΣ ΠOY EXOYN AΛΛOYΣ ΣKOΠOYΣ ΘA XAIPOMOYN AKOMA KAI AN TOYΣ EBΛEΠA EKTOΣ ΦOPOYM

----------


## anwnimi

Εξακολουθω Όλα να μιλώ για υποστήριξη, ίσως και να είμαι αισιόδοξη υπέρ του δέοντος αλλά κάποτε όλοι, είτε εδώ είτε real life, υπήρξαμε απόλυτοι, ρατσιστές, υπεράνω, ίσως σε διαφορετικό βαθμό και προκλητικότητα σε σχέση με αυτά που ακούστηκαν εδώ μέσα. Αλλά όλοι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε, αν μας δώσουν την ευκαιρία και αν φυσικά το θελήσουμε. Τώρα, αυτή την ευκαιρία αν δεν την αξιοποιήσουμε, είτε με την πρώτη είτε με τη 2η είτε δεν ξέρω κι εγώ με την χιοστή φορά, και ο προσωρινός ή ολικός αποκλεισμός είναι ίσως μια ευκαιρία να κάνουμε έναν πιο ειλικρινή απολογισμό και να μάθουμε επιτέλους να σεβόμαστε κάποια όρια...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

H ΔIAΦOPA MAΣ EINAI OTI ΠIΣTEYΩ ΠΩΣ ΔEN ΘEΛOYN NA AΛΛAΞOYN KAI ΣTOXEYOYN AΛΛOY.

----------


## anwnimi

Όσοι δεν θέλουν να αλλάξουν και προσπαθούν εδώ να εκτονωθούν, πρότεινα μια λύση. Νομίζω εκεί συμφωνούμε. Διαφέρουμε στο χρόνο επιβολής λύσεων, αλλά και στο αν ο αποκλεισμός είναι προσωρινός με σκοπό τη συμμόρφωση και την αυτοκριτική και όχι την εξόντωση.

----------


## krino

Λοιπον επανερχομαι,
θελω να ελπιζω σε ενα απο τα τελευταια μου ποστ για αυτο το ζητημα.









1. Να απαγορευτουν οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις απο απαντες προς απαντες.
Σε περιπτωση που συνεχιζονται, να διαγραφονται/τροποποιουνται τα ποστ.
Μπορει οποιος θελει να συναντιεται - τηλεφωνει με οποιον νομιζει και να επιτεθεται σε οποιον του κανει κεφι.
Το φορουμ ομως δεν μπορει να γινεται βημα για κατι τετοιο.
Σε περιπτωση που σε καποιος εχει φαει συνεχωμενες τροποποιησεις σημαινει οτι χμμμ ειναι αδιορθωτος, οποτε ειναι στην συνολικη κριση της κοινοτητας μια τετοια συμπεριφορα.
(υπαρχει αληθεια κατι που να δειχνει οτι καποιος εχει φαει 3 warnigs??)



2. Μεχρι να εμπεδωθει το νεο κλιμα, θα πρεπει οσοι διαχειριζονται το φορουμ, να εχουν καθημερινη παρεμβαση και να επεμβαινουν παντου χωρις εξαιρεση με ενα τυποποιημενο μυνημα.
Ας μπει ενα ντεντλαιν, οτι απο αυριο πχ (η απο την επομενη ωρα) θα αρχισει το μαστιγωμα.
Οταν η επιθετικοτητα καποιων μαζευτει, αυτοματα θα μαζευτουν και οι υπολοιποι που αθελα τους ξεφευγουν.
(πχ η πανικουλα που ειναι καπως αθυροστομη....)
Δυστυχως κατι τετοιο αν και κουραστικο ειναι απαραιτητο για να εμπεδωθουν τα νεα μετρα.
Γιατι ο καθενας μας πια, εχει χασει το μετρο και δεν ξερει που ειναι σωστος και που λαθος.


Θα επανελθω και με νεο ποστ.
Εκεινο που ειναι αναγκαιο,
ειναι να υπαρχει αδυσωπητος πελεκυς για να μην υπαρχει υπονοια μεροληψιας.





Τελος,
αγαπητε Νικο,
αν κλεισει το φορουμ,
ενημερωσε με για να φερω την ταφοπλακα.
Αν οχι, θα χαρω πολυ.
Αν γινει διαγραφη, θα σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεσες να το διαχειριστεις οπως πρεπει, οποτε μετα την πρωτη διαγραφη, κανε την επομενη.
Την δικη μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> αλλά και στο αν ο αποκλεισμός είναι προσωρινός με σκοπό τη συμμόρφωση και την αυτοκριτική και όχι την εξόντωση.




Διαφωνω καθετα στον οποιοδηποτε αποκλεισμο μιας και αυτος ειναι ρατσιστικος και σταματαει να ισχυει η εννοια της υποστηριξης.

Συμφωνω με την τροποποιηση μυνηματων και την συνεχόμενη υπενθυμιση/ σκουντημα, μεγαλεεεεεε εχεις ξεφυγει.
Δεν το θεωρω κακο, γιατι ολοι μας κανουμε λαθη, και ολοι μας μπορουμε να ξεφυγουμε ενιοτε και χρειαζομαστε ενα σκουντηματακι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Κρίνο,πιστεύεις πως δεν έκανα αυτές τις σκέψεις,ζυγίζοντας τι θα πω προτού το πω;Αν με ήξερες καλύτερα,θα καταλάβαινες πως ποτέ δεν αντιμετωπίζω τους άλλους ως αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους.

Αλλά,έχοντας προσπαθήσει να σχηματίσω άποψη,διερευνώντας μία ικανότατη ποσότητα threads,εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως ένα άτομο που συμφωνούσε με το κλείσιμο ψυχικά ασθενών σε υπόγεια ιερέα,όχι μόνο δεν έχει θέση σε forum ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης,αλλά αξίζει την ίδια την περιθωριοποίηση που ήδη του έχει κάνει η ίδια η πλειονότητα του forum.

Υπάρχει περισσότερη ηθική μέσα στο \"τρώω αστακό γιατί μ\'αρέσει η γεύση του\",παρά στο \"τρώω σαρδέλα γιατί δε συμφωνώ ιδεολογικά με την κατανάλωση αστακού\".Συμπερασματικά,υπ άρχει αντίφαση ανάμεσα στο θέλω να σας βοηθήσω στα δικαιώματα της πλατείας\"καημένοι\" ψυχοπαθείς,που ΟΜΩΣ συμφωνώ να κλεινόσασταν σε υπόγεια,χαπάκηδες,που είστε για δέσιμο(όλα αυτά τα έχουν εισπράξει τα μέλη από το άτομο αυτό-και λίγα λέω,αλλά βαριέμαι να αντιγράφω βαρβαρότητες με επίφαση ανθρωπισμού-)

Δε γνωρίζω κανέναν ψυχολόγο που να συμφωνεί με Κωσταλέξια και να αποζητά να σεβαστούν άνθρωποι που στην καθημερινότητά τους αντιμετωπίζουν τον κοινωνικό ρατσισμό.Κι έλα εσύ να τους πείσεις πως ο άνθρωπος αυτός τους αγαπάει,κι είναι εδώ για να βελτιώσει την επικοινωνία τους.

Αμύνονται απέναντί του,όχι όπως νομίζετε με έλλειμα ανθρωπιάς,αλλά με κρίση απέναντι στο ψεύτικο ενδιαφέρον.
Ως άτομο που αντιπαθώ την υποκρισία,δεν είναι εύκολο να με πείσει κάποιος όταν φορέσει προβιά προβάτου,πως δεν έχει δόντια λύκου.Ας γράψει αλλού για ζώδια...

Κακώς Νίκο που δεν τον διέγραψες εδώ και μήνες.Η αργοπορία αυτή,θα σε είχε γλυτώσει από πολλά αχαρακτήριστα posts,δεκάδες υποβαθμίσεις του χαρακτήρα του forum και στερήσεις σημαντικών μελών εις όφελος κάποιου που αντιπαλεύει την κοινότητα.

*Δεν πιστεύω πως έστω και ένα μέλος που διάβασε τη συμφωνία του Πάνου12345 με τις τακτικές του σαδιστή ιερέα,να μάσησε πως ενδιαφέρεται να τους προάγει την επικοινωνία.Δικαίως είμαι σκληρή και τα λέω και ήπια.Έναν του οποίου τις απόψεις θα αντιπάλευα στην καθημερινότητά μου ως ανάλγητες και σατραπικές,δεν σκοπεύω να τις ωραιοποιήσω με κανένα μανδύα υποστήριξης.Δε στηρίζω μεσαίωνες,ούτε και οπαδούς Κωσταλεξιών.

Pano,να πας στον ιερέα,ίσως αν σε βάλει σ\'εκείνο το υπόγειο την ψυχιατρική του ωφελιμότητα που μας ανέλυσες στο ανάλογο thread του Αυγούστου,να βρεις κι εσύ τον αυτοέλεγχο.

Και ζητάς Κρίνο να προβληματιστώ εγώ κι ο καθένας για τυχόν ban;Κακώς,γιατί όταν ζητάς το να συμφωνήσω ζητάς ουσιαστικά να δώσω χώρο στο ρατσισμό.Δεν υπάρχει χώρος για συγχώρεση της αναλγησίας.Ούτε τους Χίτλερ τους γούσταρα,ούτε θα τους γουστάρω.Δεν είδα να ζητηθεί από τα άτομα που διάβασαν τα τέρατα του ατόμου αυτού συγγνώμη,δεν είδα έμπρακτη στροφή,αντίθετα,κάθε λίγο του \"ξεφεύγει\"η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας,κι από κει που προτάσσει την αγάπη,πετάγεται ο ατμός του μίσους.

----------


## anwnimi

Κρίνο συμφωνώ σε όλα εκτός από το τελευταίο. 
Δεν ειμαι υπέρ της διαγραφής αλλά του προσωρινού, για αρχή, αποκλεισμού μελών που επιδεικνύουν συνεχόμενα αδιόρθωτη όπως λες συμπεριφορά προς τις κατευθύνσεις της κοινότητας, αφού προηγουμένως τεθεί η συμπεριφορά στη συνολική κρίση της κοινότητας, όπως πάλι λες. Γιατί μερικές φορές και ο προσωρινός αποκλεισμός έχει κι αυτός τη διδακτική του σημασία, οπότε αυτό να το σκεφτείς προτού σκεφτείς να αυτοδιαγραφείς, κάτι που δε θέλω να γίνει.

----------


## anwnimi

RainAndWind, διαβάζοντας τα όσα γράφεις θέλω να σε ρωτήσω, πιστεύεις ότι το μοναδικό πρόβλημα του φόρουμ είναι το εν λόγω μέλος;
Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι αλλά δεν το πιστεύω...

Δε συμφωνώ ότι έπρεπε να γίνει μπαν εξ\'αρχής σε κανέναν. Ακόμα και το εν λόγω μέλος έχει δείξει καλές πλευρές. Επειδή του δώσαμε μια ευκαιρία. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν την αξιοποίησε στο έπακρο. Είτε γιατί δεν μπορεί είτε γιατί δε θέλει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Όχι,δε θεωρώ πως είναι το μόνο υπεύθυνο,αλλά από τη στιγμή που μπήκα στο forum,έως και τούτη τη στιγμή που γράφω,θεωρώ πως προκαλεί την πλειονότητα των προβλημάτων.
Για τις υπόλοιπες κόντρες,που όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι παλιότερες,δεν έχω γνώση των γεγονότων και των γραφομένων,οπότε και δεν δικαιούμαι και να κρίνω.Επιφυλάσσομαι να σχηματίσω άποψη στην πορεία.

----------


## krino

Προς τις δυο απο πανω,
Για λογους αρχης, δεν μπορω να δεχθω αποκλεισμο μελων ιδιως οταν προκειται για ατομα που δεν εχουν ιδιοτελη η αλλα συμφεροντα.
Εαν αποδειξεται οτι υπαρχει ενας εδω μεσα που κανει κατι τετοιο,
να μου τον υποδειξετε και θα τον αρχισω εγω ο ιδιος στα κλωτσιδια, και δεν θα τον ξαναδειτε για μηνες.

Δεν προκειται να αυτοδιαγραφω ποτε μου, οπως και να αυτοκτονησω.... :P
Απλα θα με διαγραψει ο διαχειριστης, δεν υπαρχει κατι περιεργο σε αυτο που λεω.




RainAndWind,
εχεις μια δικη σου αντιληψη στο γιατι υπαρχει αυτο το φορουμ,
την οποια βασικη του φιλοσοφια δεν την εχεις πιασει.
Εσυ και αρκετοι εδω μεσα.
Ειναι τετοια ομως που επιτρεπει στο Χ πανο να υπαρχει.
Οχι βεβαια τοσο η και παραπανω ασυδοτα αλλα υπαρχει.
Και εδω ειναι η διαφορα.

Εμμενω σαν σωστα τα οσα υποστηριζα για τον πανο το καλοκαιρι,
και ετσι θα πορευτω και τον χειμωνα.
Οσοι δε, ειχαν στησει τους τοτε μηχανισμους, σημερα ειναι καταγελαστοι.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> Επειδή του δώσαμε μια ευκαιρία.



ΠΟΙΟΙ εισαστε εσεις που δινεται ευκαιριες?
και τι σοι ευκαιριες δινεται?
ρητορικο το ερωτημα.....

----------


## RainAndWind

Κrino,πιστεύω πως την έχω πιάσει.Και πως δε συνάδει με το ρατσισμό.Αν εσύ πιστεύεις πως σ\'ένα forum ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης πρέπει να αφήνονται συμπεριφορές εκτόνωσης μιας μειοψηφίας,να πλειοδοτούν εις βάρος της ψυχικής σταθερότητας κάποιων άλλων,θαρρώ πως όντως δεν καταλαβαίνω τα δικά σου κριτήρια.Αλλά πάλι,υπάρχει και η αντίθετη άποψη,έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να την διατυπώνεις.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> Επειδή του δώσαμε μια ευκαιρία.
> ...


Εννοώ το γεγονός ότι δεν υποστηρίξαμε όλοι τη διαγραφή του αλλά και το γεγονός ότι η ίδια η διαχείριση του φόρουμ έκρινε ότι δε θα έπρεπε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.
Που βλέπεις το μεμπτό στη διατύπωσή μου; Δεν το είπα σαν δικαστής που αποφασίζει που θα δώσει ευκαιρίες και που όχι, αλλά σαν μέλος που έκρινε ότι θα ήθελε να δει πως θα πορευτεί ένα άλλο μέλος έχοντας λάβει μια α αντίδραση στις συμπεριφορές που επιδείκνυε εδώ μέσα, άσχετα αν δε συμφωνούσα επ\'ουδενί με τον τρόπο της αντίδρασης.

----------


## krino

RainAndWind 


δεν ειπα να αφηνονται οπως λες.
Αντιθετα εχω κανει την κριτικη μου, λέγοντας οτι οι διαχειριστες εχουν αδρανησει εδω και καιρο,
και αρκετα ποστ δεν θα επρεπε να ειχαν κανει την εμφανιση τους.
Μπορω να φερω και παραδειγματα,
ενα παραδειγμα ειναι οι επιθεσεις κατα του πανου (ιδιως τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες)
ενα αλλο ειναι εκει που ο πανος ασχημονει.


Ολα αυτα,
μεχρι να μιλησεις για διαγραφες, απεχει παρα πολυ.
Τουλαχιστον για τα δικα μου δεδομενα.

Και εφοσον επιμενεις στην αρχικη σου τοποθετηση, ακομα και μετα την διευκρινηση μου,
επετρεψε μου να σου πω, οτι δεν την εχεις πιασει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ίσως.Ίσως να φταίει και το ότι δεν γίνεται σαφές από πλευράς της διαχείρισης ποιος είναι ο χαρακτήρας του forum που επιθυμεί να έχει.Θεωρείς πως είναι άσχετο το ένα απ΄το άλλο;Ίσως να είναι και καλό που δεν είμαι εγώ στη διαχείριση.Το Κωσταλέξι δε θα είχε χρόνο να κουνήσει βλέφαρο πριν πεταχτεί έξω.Αν δε συνάδει,ωστόσο υπάρχει και αυτή η οπτική.Πως το κακό,χτυπιέται στη ρίζα του.Αυτό το αβγάτισμα θα είχε αποφευχθεί.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Εννοώ το γεγονός ότι δεν υποστηρίξαμε όλοι τη διαγραφή του αλλά και το γεγονός ότι η ίδια η διαχείριση του φόρουμ έκρινε ότι δε θα έπρεπε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.
> Που βλέπεις το μεμπτό στη διατύπωσή μου; Δεν το είπα σαν δικαστής που αποφασίζει που θα δώσει ευκαιρίες και που όχι, αλλά σαν μέλος που έκρινε ότι θα ήθελε να δει πως θα πορευτεί ένα άλλο μέλος έχοντας λάβει μια α αντίδραση στις συμπεριφορές που επιδείκνυε εδώ μέσα, άσχετα αν δε συμφωνούσα επ\'ουδενί με τον τρόπο της αντίδρασης.



Μου θυμισε λιγο ομαδοποιηση......

Και αν θες να παμε στο δια ταυτα,
πες μου αριθμο χρηστων που θυμασαι,
να εκφεραν γνωμη για να μην διαγραφει ο πανος.
Θα με διευκολυνες αρκετα.



ΥΓ....... αναφερομαι στα γεγονοτα του καλοκαιριου για να διευκολυνω ακομα περισσοτερο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ίσως.Ίσως να φταίει και το ότι δεν γίνεται σαφές από πλευράς της διαχείρισης ποιος είναι ο χαρακτήρας του forum που επιθυμεί να έχει.Θεωρείς πως είναι άσχετο το ένα απ΄το άλλο;Ίσως να είναι και καλό που δεν είμαι εγώ στη διαχείριση.Το Κωσταλέξι δε θα είχε χρόνο να κουνήσει βλέφαρο πριν πεταχτεί έξω.Αν δε συνάδει,ωστόσο υπάρχει και αυτή η οπτική.Πως το κακό,χτυπιέται στη ρίζα του.Αυτό το αβγάτισμα θα είχε αποφευχθεί.



Ο χαρακτηρας του φορουμ ειναι σαφεστατος,
εκεινο που επισης ειναι σαφεστατο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν εσκεμμενες παρανοησεις και αυτες δεν εχουν στηλιτευθει ως ωφειλαν.
Αποδειχτηκε οτι τιποτα δεν ειναι αυτονοητο, αν δεν ειπωθει ρητως και κατηγορηματικος.


Οσον αφορα τον πανο,
ασχετως που μιλαω για μη διαγραφη του,
δεν σημαινει οτι συμφωνω να λεει ο καθε πανος οτι του κατεβει.
Εαν υπαρχει θεμα, θεωρω αυτονοητο οτι πρεπει να παρεμβαινει αυτος που πρεπει.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Εννοώ το γεγονός ότι δεν υποστηρίξαμε όλοι τη διαγραφή του αλλά και το γεγονός ότι η ίδια η διαχείριση του φόρουμ έκρινε ότι δε θα έπρεπε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο.
> Που βλέπεις το μεμπτό στη διατύπωσή μου; Δεν το είπα σαν δικαστής που αποφασίζει που θα δώσει ευκαιρίες και που όχι, αλλά σαν μέλος που έκρινε ότι θα ήθελε να δει πως θα πορευτεί ένα άλλο μέλος έχοντας λάβει μια α αντίδραση στις συμπεριφορές που επιδείκνυε εδώ μέσα, άσχετα αν δε συμφωνούσα επ\'ουδενί με τον τρόπο της αντίδρασης.
> ...


Τι εννοείς ακριβώς με την ομαδοποίηση;

Όσο για τον ακριβή αριθμό χρηστών, δεν θέλω να το κάνω γιατί ίσως να ξεχάσω κάποιον και να τον αδικήσω. Σίγουρα όμως ήταν μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα του ενός μόνο χεριού...
Αλλά μιας και παρόντες αυτή τη στιγμή είμαστε εγώ και εσύ, και οι δύο εκφέραμε γνώμη για τη μη διαγραφή του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> Όπως και στη διαπαιδαγώγηση ενός παιδιού είναι ωφέλιμη η τιμωρία για να μάθει τα όριά του και των άλλων, έτσι κι εδώ.



εκτος θεματος αλλα τωρα το ειδα.
Εντελως αντιπαιδαγωγικη αποψη για την οποια ευθυνονται σαν κακη διαπλαση χαρακτηρων ανηλικων.

Αν ειναι δυνατον η τιμωρια να ειναι ωφελιμη!
τετοια μονο στο στρατο τα ακουγα....

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> Όπως και στη διαπαιδαγώγηση ενός παιδιού είναι ωφέλιμη η τιμωρία για να μάθει τα όριά του και των άλλων, έτσι κι εδώ.
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τι σου έρχεται στο μυαλό ακούγοντας τη λέξη τιμωρία, αλλά σίγουρα δεν την εννοώ όπως στο στρατό ή όπως οι παπούδες μας ή μπορεί και οι γονείς μας.

Τα όρια και ο σεβασμός τους είναι αναγκαία για να μπορέσουμε να λειτουργήσουμε ή να επικοινωνήσουμε σε μια κοινότητα όπως αυτή.
Αν κάποιοι συνεχίζουν να τα παραβαίνουν, είναι χρήσιμο να γίνει αντληπτό ότι η κάθε μας πράξη έχει και συνέπειες, αυτό εννοώ.
Αν θες να παραφράσεις τα λόγια μου Κρίνο και να φαντάζεσαι εξοστρακισμούς, ξύλο, φωνές και στρατιωτικά γυμνάσια, όπως θέλεις.
Σας χαιρετώ προς το παρόν για μια εξωτερική δουλειά, θα ξαναμπώ το βράδυ να δω τυχόν εξελίξεις στη συζήτηση.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Τι εννοείς ακριβώς με την ομαδοποίηση;
> 
> 
> ομαδοποιηση σημαινει οταν μια ομαδα ανθρωπων συντασονται κατω απο μια συγκεκριμενη ιδεα η αποψη μεχρι την εκπληρωση της, εστω και αν ειναι εντελως αντιθετοι σε αλλα θεματα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vince

Χμμ, αισθάνομαι αρκετά πιο ήρεμος σήμερα ..σε σχέση βέβαια με τα χθεσινά. krino σε ευχαριστώ που δεν επεκτάθηκες με αρνητική κριτική απέναντι στην παρανοϊκή μου στιγμή... Μπορεί μερικοί να νομίζουν ότι το μήνυμα μου ήταν σκόπιμο ώστε να πυροδοτήσω εντάσεις. Αυτό είναι η μισή αλήθεια (η άλλη μισή είναι πως παρεξηγήθηκα εγώ) και έκπληκτος συμπέρανα και τα ανάλογα σχόλια με βάση και κάποια κοινά στοιχεία του διαδικτυακού παρελθόντος στο e-psychology. Ακόμα προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη... την πιο αυστηρή κριτική προς εμένα την έκανε η Sofia, ένα μέλος που δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ της να έχει κινηθεί με διαθέσεις αναζωπύρωσης ..της όποιας φωτιάς.. όποτε έχει υπάρξει.. Μετά και απο την παραπάνω διαπίστωση μου έβγαλα και εγώ κάποια συμπεράσματα.. 

Λοιπόν ίσως είμαι λίγο off-topic οπότε καλύτερα να μην επεκταθώ σε περαιτέρω αερολογίες ή συμπεράσματα που ούτως η άλλως έχουν μια υποκειμενική βαρύτητα. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι πάντως το γεγονός (κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) πως κάνουμε λόγο για ομάδες την στιγμή που φαίνεται πως ο κάθενας είναι μόνος του (και πνιγμένος στην μοναξιά του) και στην \"κοσμάρα\" του ..άλλοτε με την καλή έννοια και άλλοτε με την κακή..

----------


## giota

Με ποιο δικαίωμα ενα μέλος με εμπλέκει σε φανταστικές ιστορίες;ο Πάνος είπε ότι θα στείλει τα u2u που έγραφα επι μήνες με ενέπλεξε με την πλάκα της Τρίπολης ενώ είχα και δημοσίως και στην πανικούλα πεί ότι την θεώρησα κακόγουστη.Είναι δυνατόν να μην αντιδράσω με τοσα ψεύδη;την γνώμη μου για τον Πάνο την εξέφρασα δημόσια είναι επικίνυνος όταν παρακινεί μέλος να σταματήσει την θεραπεία που κάνει επι χρόνια.Τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί αυτό το σκέφτηκε;Μπορεί να λεει απο τα αρχαία χρόνια και να καταλήγει στην κου κουξ κλαν δεν έχει δικαίωμα να επεμβαίνει στην θεραπεία κανενός.προσπαθεί να κάνει τον πολύξερο και πετάει κοτσάνες γιατί βγαίνει εκτός θέματος.Επιδιώκει να ασχολούνται μαζί του όλοι.Εχει μποκάρει όλα τα θέματα.Κάθε βράδυ μπορεί να ετοιμάζει την διατριβή του για την επόμενη μέρα με αερολογίες.Δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το παίζει ψυχολόγος,γυναικολόγος,και πανεπιστήμονας.και μόνο ότι στην ηλικία του έγραψε τόσα ψεύδη δειχνει τις καλές προθέσεις του ατόμου.Είδατε να απαντήσει πουθενά;όμως με κατηγλορησε ότι μήνες τώρα πιέζω την πανικούλα με χυδαίο τρόπο.Μήπως ήμουν και στην τρίπολη και δεν το ξέρω;Αυτά τα ανηπόστατα πρέπει Νίκο να τα λάβεις υπόψιν και αν νομίζεις ότι δημιουργώ πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του φόρουμ να διαγράψεις πρώτα εμένα.Ενα πρόσωπο μόνο γνωρίζω που απο την αρχή συμπαθησα και εκτίμησα.Πως ενήλικοι άνθρωποι αφήνουμε ένα μέλος να συμπεριφέρεται με αλαζονικό τρόπο και επικίνδυνο για την ασφάλεια της ζωής άλλου.Εγώ δεν ξαναμιλάω μόνο εαν ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα.Οποιος θέλει να μου μιλήσει μπορεί να στείλει u2υ ή με msn,δεν ξαναενοχλώ ούτε παρεμβαίνω γιατί δεν αξίζει να ασχολούμαι με 2 άτομα που δεν έχουν την στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια και ήθος.,Δικηγόρους δεν είχα ο καθένας εξέφρασε την γνώμη του μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ μόνη τον εαυτό μου,τό κάνω ήδη μια ζωή και απ\'ότι φάνηκε εγώ φοράω τα παντελόνια.Οι ψεύτες δεν συνεννοήθηκαν καλά.Απο εκεί που υπήρχαν και έστειλαν τα μηνύματα ξαφνικά μηνύματα δεν υπήρχαν δεν εχω τιποτε αλλο να πω.Ελπίζω να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα καλή συνέχεια.Επίσης ξέρω να ζητώ συγνώμη όταν ΄κάνω κάποιο ΄λάθος πόσο μάλλον τερατώδη ψέματα απο μεγάλο άνθρωπο.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Ακόμα προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη... την πιο αυστηρή κριτική προς εμένα την έκανε η Sofia, ένα μέλος που δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ της να έχει κινηθεί με διαθέσεις αναζωπύρωσης ..της όποιας φωτιάς.. όποτε έχει υπάρξει.. Μετά και απο την παραπάνω διαπίστωση μου έβγαλα και εγώ κάποια συμπεράσματα..


Vince, 

αν κ δεν μ αρεσει που φερνεις το θεμα εδω για την δυσαρεσκεια σου στο προσωπο μου (εννοω τη στιγμη που υπάρχει ανοιχτο σχετικο θεμα δικο σου στο οποιο γραφω κι εγω), θα θελα απλα να σου πω πώς και βεβαια, ο λογος που εγραψα αυτα που εγραψα, δεν ηταν για να αναζωπυρωσω κατι. Αυτο σε οτι με αφορα. Φυσικα μπορει ο καθενας να κρινει διαφορετικα.

Απο κει κ περα, σαφως και καλα κανεις κ βγαζεις τα οποια συμπερασματα σου.

----------


## krino

δυστυχως το θεμα κλειδωθηκε,
ετσι βινς,
δεν ειχα αλλο χωρο να σου απαντησω.
Εισαι ενα χαμηλο τονων ατομο, κατ εμε αρκετα συμπαθες αλλα με τα καμποσα ενοχικα του οπως αρκετοι εδω μεσα.

Θα σου πω οτι δεν επεκταθηκα σε οσα εγραψες, (ε οκ δεν ξετρελλαθηκα κιολας....) γιατι εισαι αποδεδειγμενα πολυ καλο παιδι,
και θα ημουν αδικος αν σου ειχα επιτεθει.
Σε αυτους που λες \"μπορει\" εμενα βγαλε με απο εξω.


Επειδη βλεπω οτι σε καιει,
αν υπαρξει κατι και αλλαξω γνωμη για σενα,
θα κοιταξω να σε ενημερωσω αμεσα, με πριβε μυνημα.
Μεχρι τοτε, μην χαλιεσαι ασκοπα.....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> Ακόμα προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη... την πιο αυστηρή κριτική προς εμένα την έκανε η Sofia, ένα μέλος που δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ της να έχει κινηθεί με διαθέσεις αναζωπύρωσης ..της όποιας φωτιάς.. όποτε έχει υπάρξει.. Μετά και απο την παραπάνω διαπίστωση μου έβγαλα και εγώ κάποια συμπεράσματα.. 
> 
> 
> ...


Sofia,

Δεν θα έλεγα δυσαρέσκεια όσο έκπληξη. Ίσως μάλιστα να ήσουν και περισσότερο ειλικρινής απέναντι μου απο όσο θα περίμενα. Ακόμα δεν είδα κάποιο υποτιμητικό μήνυμα απο σένα, όυτε αγενής ήσουν, ούτε κακότροπη.

Εσύ Sofia μου αν έβαζες πάνω σου την ταμπέλα της σχιζοφρένειας (δηλαδή συστηνόσουν με ιστορικό ψύχωσης) τι γνώμη θα πίστευες πως έχουν ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος για σένα. Όχι όλοι αλλά η πλειοψηφία.. η μάζα της άγνοιας δηλαδή.. 

(να σημειώσω...είδα ένα τέτοιο μήνυμα λίγο πριν κλειδωθεί το θέμα απο ενα άσχετο nickname.. μπορεί το μήνυμα να προορίζονταν για τον πάνο -αν και αυτός φαίνεται να έχει αλλού παπα ευαγγέλιο- όμως δεν νομίζω πως διαφέρει πολύ απο την γνώμη της μάζας..)

Άλλωστε πολλοί εδω μέσα έχουν κακή άποψη για τους χαπάκηδες τρελούς. Φαίνεται απο την καλή ψυχή των μη πασχόντων και των μη χαπάκηδων. Βρέξε ουρανέ να σκεπαστούν όλοι απο την βροχή.. και στην καλοκαιρία να βουτήξουν όλοι στο νερό..

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by krino_
> δυστυχως το θεμα κλειδωθηκε,
> ετσι βινς,
> δεν ειχα αλλο χωρο να σου απαντησω.
> Εισαι ενα χαμηλο τονων ατομο, κατ εμε αρκετα συμπαθες αλλα με τα καμποσα ενοχικα του οπως αρκετοι εδω μεσα.
> 
> Θα σου πω οτι δεν επεκταθηκα σε οσα εγραψες, (ε οκ δεν ξετρελλαθηκα κιολας....) γιατι εισαι αποδεδειγμενα πολυ καλο παιδι,
> και θα ημουν αδικος αν σου ειχα επιτεθει.
> Σε αυτους που λες \"μπορει\" εμενα βγαλε με απο εξω.
> ...


Όλα καλά  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> Sofia,
> 
> Δεν θα έλεγα δυσαρέσκεια όσο έκπληξη. Ίσως μάλιστα να ήσουν και περισσότερο ειλικρινής απέναντι μου απο όσο θα περίμενα. Ακόμα δεν είδα κάποιο υποτιμητικό μήνυμα απο σένα, όυτε αγενής ήσουν, ούτε κακότροπη.
> 
> Εσύ Sofia μου αν έβαζες πάνω σου την ταμπέλα της σχιζοφρένειας (δηλαδή συστηνόσουν με ιστορικό ψύχωσης) τι γνώμη θα πίστευες πως έχουν ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος για σένα. Όχι όλοι αλλά η πλειοψηφία.. η μάζα της άγνοιας δηλαδή..
> 
> Άλλωστε πολλοί εδω μέσα έχουν κακή άποψη για τους χαπάκηδες τρελούς. Φαίνεται απο την καλή ψυχή των μη πασχόντων και των μη χαπάκηδων. Βρέξε ουρανέ να σκεπαστούν όλοι απο την βροχή.. και στην καλοκαιρία να βουτήξουν όλοι στο νερό..


Μολις διαβασα οτι το θεμα κλειδωθηκε. Οποτε, συγγνωμη για την παρατηρηση, μολις το ειδα!

Vince, ειμαι σιγουρη πώς θα βρεθουν καποιοι να το πουν. Σε καποιους θα το εντοπισεις, σε καποιους αλλους οχι. Ειτε απο αγνοια ειτε οχι. Οι λογοι πολλοι κ διαφορετικοι. Αλλα ολος ο κοσμος ευτυχως δεν σκεφτεται ετσι. Καταλαβαινω οτι πονας για την αντιμετωπιση που καποιοι μπορει να εχουν απεναντι σου, αλλα ποσο μπορει να σε αφορα ολος ο κοσμος? Ετσι κ αλλιως κ εσυ κανεις τις επιλογες σου. Με ποιον θα μεινεις κ ποιον θα αφησεις.Δεν μπορουν ολοι να ναι \"μαζι\". 

Επισης, εχω προσεξει πώς εσυ πρωτος στιγματιζεις τον εαυτο σου. Πολλες φορες. Και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια γνωριζω πώς καμια ταμπελα, δεν ειναι πιο βαρια απο αυτην που κρεμαμε εμεις στον εαυτο μας.

Κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω πώς το μηνυμα μου σε σενα ηταν σκληρο. Αλλα ναι, δεν σε υποτιμω. Σε καμια περιπτωση.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, αν για το καλό του φόρουμ και το δικό σου, είναι καλύτερο να διαγραφείς.
> ...



Ξέρεις Κρίνο, 
το φόρουμ, δεν είναι παντοδύναμο.
Έχει τα ΟΡΙΑ του.
Αυτό κατάλαβα εν καιρώ.
Το φόρουμ, είναι ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων, που ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του όρια.
Το σύνολο αυτών των προσωπικών ορίων, απαρτίζει τα όρια του φόρουμ ως κοινότητας.


Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να αποδεχόμαστε ως άνθρωποι, οτι δεν είμαστε παντοδύναμοι, οτι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα, άρα να δεχόμαστε την ματαίωση, που απορρέει απο τα ίδια μας τα όρια.
Γιατί πολύ απλά, αυτό είναι η αποδοχή της Πραγματικότητας.

Όταν λοιπόν, το φόρουμ αιμορραγεί, λόγω των συνθηκών ή λόγω των ατόμων που το απαρτίζουν, δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει όλων των ειδών τις νοσηρότητες στους κόλπους του.

Προτιμώ να δω αυτό το όριο λοιπόν, και να το σεβαστώ, διασφαλίζοντας την ύπαρξη του φόρουμ.
Παρά να εμμείνω στο οτι όχι, μπορούμε να αγκαλιάσουμε τον καθένα, και να διαλύεται μέρα με την μέρα το φόρουμ, επειδή αρνούμαι να δω την πραγματικότητα. 

Είναι σκληρό Κρινάκι, αλλά πιστεύω οτι, η όψη της Αλήθειας, είναι πάντα σκληρή.

Κι εγώ θα στεναχωρεθώ με την διαγραφή που πρότεινα.

Μα στεναχωριέμαι κάθε μέρα ακόμα πιο πολυ, όταν βλέπω μέλη να μπλέκονται σε μια κατάσταση που ΔΕΝ μπορούν ( οχι απο κακία, αλλά απο αδυναμία) να διαχειριστούν, αλλά και όταν βλέπω το φόρουμ να απειλείται να χάσει το νόημα και την ουσία του.

Ελπίζω να έκανα κάπως πιο κατανοητό το πώς έφτασα στην απόφαση αυτή.

Το εξέφρασα δημόσια, γιατί αφενός, ήθελα να λάβουμε θέση πάνω σε αυτό, να γίνει, στα μέτρα του δυνατού, ένας δημόσιος διάλογος, όπου θα εκθέσουν την γνώμη τους και όσοι διαφωνούν ειδικά με την συγκεκριμένη διαγραφή και γενικά με τις διαγραφές.

Εξάλλου, το να το πώ εγώ στον διαχειριστή σαν μεμονωμένο μέλος, δεν νομίζω οτι έχει αξία γιατί είναι ένα θέμα που μας αφορά όλους.


υγ. \"Αν γινει διαγραφη, θα σημαινει οτι δεν μπορεσες να το διαχειριστεις οπως πρεπει, οποτε μετα την πρωτη διαγραφη, κανε την επομενη.\"

Διαφωνώ κάθετα με αυτό.
Ισα ίσα, μια εύστοχη διαγραφή σημαίνει οτι το θέμα το διαχειρίστηκε σωστά η κοινότητα.

----------


## weird

Και κάτι ακόμα, για την φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ και το ποιός την έχει πιάσει και ποιός όχι...
Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει μια απόλυτη αλήθεια γύρω απο αυτήν την φιλοσοφία, αλλά οτι ο καθένας σχηματίζει μια δική του εικόνα. 
Υπάρχει λοιπόν μια διαφορετικότητα στο πώς το αντιλαμβάνεται και μόνο όταν ξεφεύγει κάποιων ακραίων αρνητικών ορίων ( πχ. το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος παροχής επαγγελματικής βοήθειας), τότε τίθεται θέμα του αν έχει πιάσει τι ΔΕΝ είναι μέσα στην φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ αυτού.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Είναι η έσχατη λύση Νίκο και πολύ θα ήθελα κι εγώ να αποφευχθεί κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά όπως φαίνεται η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε αυτό το χώρο, έστω κι έτσι. Όπως και στη διαπαιδαγώγηση ενός παιδιού είναι ωφέλιμη η τιμωρία για να μάθει τα όριά του και των άλλων, έτσι κι εδώ.
> 
> Έστω και σαν έσχατη λύση, είναι δημοκρατική. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι εντάσεις δε θα αποφευχθούν κατά τη δημιουργία αυτής της λίστας αλλά αν είσαι εσύ περισσότερο παρόν κατά την ώρα που γίνονται οι \"προτάσεις\", ίσως υπάρξει ένα κόσμιο κλίμα... Κι ίσως έτσι, η τιμωρία αποφευχθεί αν κάποιοι δουν το όνομά τους στη λίστα κάνουν έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή έναν ειλικρινή απολογισμό (αισιόδοξη μέχρι τέλους εγώ...).


Μου αρέσει πολύ αυτή η ιδέα της λίστας.

Νομίζω οτι δεν είναι πολύ απόλυτη γι αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Ξέρεις Κρίνο, 
> το φόρουμ, δεν είναι παντοδύναμο.
> Έχει τα ΟΡΙΑ του.
> Αυτό κατάλαβα εν καιρώ.
> Το φόρουμ, είναι ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων, που ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του όρια.
> Το σύνολο αυτών των προσωπικών ορίων, απαρτίζει τα όρια του φόρουμ ως κοινότητας.
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Και κάτι ακόμα, για την φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ και το ποιός την έχει πιάσει και ποιός όχι...
> Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει μια απόλυτη αλήθεια γύρω απο αυτήν την φιλοσοφία, αλλά οτι ο καθένας σχηματίζει μια δική του εικόνα. 
> Υπάρχει λοιπόν μια διαφορετικότητα στο πώς το αντιλαμβάνεται και μόνο όταν ξεφεύγει κάποιων ακραίων αρνητικών ορίων ( πχ. το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος παροχής επαγγελματικής βοήθειας), τότε τίθεται θέμα του αν έχει πιάσει τι ΔΕΝ είναι μέσα στην φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ αυτού.



Σαφως και υπαρχει απολυτη αληθεια,
να ρωτησεις τους διαχειριστες που ανοιξαν το site να στην πουν.

----------


## krino

Επισης εμπλουτιζω την λιστα με θεματα.....


3. Ξεκαθαρισμα των λογαριασμων, οσων τουλαχιστον φαινονται υποπτοι.
Εχει ακουστει οτι υπαρχουν πενταπροφιλα....
Ενα ξεσκονισμα δεν θα εβλαπτε.....

----------


## weird

Κρίνο, το να δεχθούμε ότι κάθε πράγμα έχει ορισμένη δυναμική και έχει και τα όριά του, είναι θα έλεγα ρεαλισμός που βρίσκεται στον αντίποδα της θρησκευτικότητας που αναφέρεις. 
Φυσικά και υποστηρίζει νοσηρότητες, αλλά ξέρεις, δεν έχουν κάνει όλοι μαθήματα πώς να σώζουνε πνιγμένους και έτσι, αν δεν αρπάξεις τον άλλο από τα μαλλιά, σε αρπάζει εκείνος και πνίγεστε κι οι δύο.

Συνεπώς, σου λέω ότι το φόρουμ, μπορεί να υποστηρίξει κάθε φορά, συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό αναταράξεων για να μην βυθιστεί τελείως.
Ας λοιπόν το θέμα δεν λύνεται με μια εντατικότερη διαχείριση ή με το σύστημα λίστας, η διαγραφή μοιάζει η μόνη εναπομείνασα λύση.
Στο παρελθόν, έχει διαγραφεί κι άλλο μέλος και μάλιστα θυμάμαι τις έντονες δηλώσεις του Νίκου « το δικό μου σπίτι, έχει κανόνες». 


Φυσικά και παρανόησες το πώς χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο «αγκαλιάσει». Εννοώ, δεν μπορεί να χωρέσει όλων των ειδών τις εντάσεις το φόρουμ, αυτό. 


Τώρα οι υπόλοιπες ειρωνείες σου, νομίζω ότι υποτιμούνε εσένα. Πραγματικά όμως σου μιλώ ότι αν έβρισκα οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση θα την πρότεινα. 

Δεν ζητώ να διαγραφεί όποιος δεν συμπαθώ, εξάλλου στα τόσα χρόνια που είμαι εδώ ποτέ δεν πρότεινα κάτι ανάλογο.
Όταν βλέπω όμως μια εξαιρετικά ακραία συμπεριφορά που θίγει τις πολύ πολύ λεπτές ισορροπίες, τότε υποστηρίζω ένα ακραίο μέτρο. 

Αυτά.
Ας διαφωνήσουμε ελεύθερα και όσο πιο ήρεμα αντέχει ο καθένας.
Εξάλλου, ούτε εγώ ούτε εσύ θα το κρίνουμε το τι θα γίνει στο τέλος. Ένας πολιτισμένος δημόσιος διάλογος, πάντα βοηθά όμως.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Όσο για τον ακριβή αριθμό χρηστών, δεν θέλω να το κάνω γιατί ίσως να ξεχάσω κάποιον και να τον αδικήσω. Σίγουρα όμως ήταν μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα του ενός μόνο χεριού...
> Αλλά μιας και παρόντες αυτή τη στιγμή είμαστε εγώ και εσύ, και οι δύο εκφέραμε γνώμη για τη μη διαγραφή του.
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κρίνο, το να δεχθούμε ότι κάθε πράγμα έχει ορισμένη δυναμική και έχει και τα όριά του, είναι θα έλεγα ρεαλισμός που βρίσκεται στον αντίποδα της θρησκευτικότητας που αναφέρεις. 
> Φυσικά και υποστηρίζει νοσηρότητες, αλλά ξέρεις, δεν έχουν κάνει όλοι μαθήματα πώς να σώζουνε πνιγμένους και έτσι, αν δεν αρπάξεις τον άλλο από τα μαλλιά, σε αρπάζει εκείνος και πνίγεστε κι οι δύο.
> 
> 
> 
> οκ πιαστειτε, τριχα - τριχα οποιος νομιζει και ελπιζω να σωθειτε ολοι.
> Με τις δικες μου τριχες παρακαλω να μην ασχοληθει κανεις, οπως επισης δεν θελω να με σωσει κανεις.
> Αν και βεβαιως δεν εχω θεωρησει οτι κινδυνευω απο κατι.....
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Όχι, ήταν και άλλα μέλη που συντάχθηκαν με την ίδια άποψη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εννοεις οτι και η nature συμφωνει με διαγραφες?
> αν ναι, δεν το ειχα υποψη μου.
> ...







Και ολα αυτα που συζηταμε τωρα επρεπε να ειχαν γινει πριν αρκετους μηνες, εν τη γεννεση τους,
οχι τωρα που εχουμε φτασει στο απροχωρητο.....
Πλεον το φορουμ εχει κακοφορμησει πολυ ασχημα....

----------


## weird

Ναι Κρίνο, έχουν παραβιαστεί παράφορα οι όροι χρήσης και από εσένα. Εφόσον λοιπόν το αναγνωρίζεις, τότε, λάβε τα μέτρα σου. 
Οι περεταίρω υπενθυμίσεις μακάρι να είναι περιττές.
Γράφεις \"Να υπαρχει συνεχη τηρηση αυτων και σε περιπτωση που ο κρινο ξεφυγει να τροποποιείται το ποστ του ως μη τηρουμενων των ορων χρησης.\"

Νομίζω οτι αν τα ίδια τα μέλη δεν αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους, ακόμα και δέκα διαχειριστές να υπήρχαν, δεν θα προλάβαιναν να τροποποιούν μνμ.

«γιατι δεν μπορει?
ειναι θεμα χωρου δηλαδη?
τι ακριβως?»

Γιατί αν μπορούσε, δεν θα καθόμασταν τώρα εδώ να συζητάμε το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσει. Απλό δεν είναι?


«Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη στερεψες εσυ, τελειωσαν και τα παντα.»

Τα πάντα δεν τελείωσαν και δεν τελειώνουν με το φόρουμ.
Όσον αφορά την τροπή των πραγμάτων, παραμένω αισιοδοξη.

----------


## krino

Εγω να λαβω τα μετρα μου?
Ας τα λαβουν οι διαχειριστες, αυτωνων δουλεια δεν ειναι?
Δικη μου ευθυνη ειναι να κρατω το χωρο σε ταξη?*







Γιατί αν μπορούσε, δεν θα καθόμασταν τώρα εδώ να συζητάμε το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσει. Απλό δεν είναι?

ο χωρος οπως τον αντιλαμβανομαστε εχει διαφορετικη εννοια για εσενα και για εμενα.
Για εμενα χωρανε απαντες ακομα και οι επιθετικοι,
για σενα περισευουν και σου χαλανε την εικονα.
Αλλη αισθητικη προφανως.....








Τα πάντα δεν τελείωσαν και δεν τελειώνουν με το φόρουμ.
Όσον αφορά την τροπή των πραγμάτων, παραμένω αισιοδοξη.

ομοιως και εγω αισιοδοξος ειμαι..... για αυτο αλλωστε παρεμβαινω και θα συνεχισω να το κανω,
μεχρις ωτου λογικες οπως οι δικες σου να μπουν στο ντουλαπι με τα αχρηστα....
 :Smile: 



* αν και πιστευω οτι το εχω κανει και αυτο....

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Όχι, ήταν και άλλα μέλη που συντάχθηκαν με την ίδια άποψη.
> 
> ...


Ε φαίνεται πως για πρώτη φορά η αυτορρύθμιση του φόρουμ δε λειτούργησε.
Οπότε καιρός για πιο δραστικά μέτρα...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 1. Να απαγορευτουν οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις απο απαντες προς απαντες.


Χμ, βλέπω κάποια αντίφαση μεταξύ λεγομένων και πράξεων, δε νομίζεις Κρίνο;

Θεωρώ την παρουσία σου εδώ περα πολύ σημαντική και καταλυτική πάρα πολλές φορές, αλλά αναλογίσου πόσες φορές καταπατάς (και καταπατάς μόλις και αυτή τη στιγμή) και εσύ αυτόν το κανόνα που ο ίδιος διατύπωσες;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 1. Να απαγορευτουν οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις απο απαντες προς απαντες.
> 
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα και τα κακα λογια...

Οσο για την καταπατηση το γνωριζω.
Οταν βουτηξεις στο βουρκο,
δεν εχει νοημα να λες οτι με εσπρωξε καποιος και λερωθηκα.....
Εγω λεω τι πρεπει να κανει ο αντμιν και οχι οι χρηστες.


Τα υπολοιπα σε νεο ποστ,
γιατι σχολασα.

----------


## anwnimi

Ναι αλλά δε φτάνει μόνο το τι θα κάνει μόνο ο αντμίν, αλλά και ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά με τον τρόπο που πράττουμε. 
Ναι, ο βούρκος λερώνει αλλά αυτό είναι μερικές φορές δικαιολογία παρά αιτιολογία.

Γι\'αυτό και είναι χρήσιμο να δεσμευτούμε προσωπικά όλοι μας, ή τουλάχιστον ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό όπως είπε και ο Νίκος, σε κάποιους πιό πρακτικούς όρους χρήσης.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EINAI ΠAPAΛOΓO NA MIΛAME AΠΛA ΓIA TPOΠOΠOIHΣEIΣ TΩN MHNYMATΩN. ΔEN MΠOPOYN NA KANOYN AYTO TO ΠPAΓMA ΣYNEXΩΣ OI YΠEYΘYNOI KAΘΩΣ AYTOI ΠOY ΠAPEKTPEΠONTAI ΘA ΣYNEXIΣOYN NA TO KANOYN AN ΔEN YΠAPXOYN AMEΣEΣ ΣYNEΠEIEΣ.
ME 1-2 MΠAN TO 99% ΘA ΣYMMOPΦΩΘEI AMEΣA.
EIMAI KATA TΩN ΔIAΓPAΦΩN KAI ΠPOTIMΩ AYTOI ΠOY ΦTAINE NA MΠAINOYN ΣTO ΠEPIΘΩPIO

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Εγω να λαβω τα μετρα μου?
> Ας τα λαβουν οι διαχειριστες, αυτωνων δουλεια δεν ειναι?
> Δικη μου ευθυνη ειναι να κρατω το χωρο σε ταξη?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευθύνη του καθενός μας είναι να κρατάμε τον εαυτό μας σε τάξη, και όχι να πετάμε διαρκώς το μπαλάκι στον αντμιν λέγοντας «Να υπαρχει συνεχη τηρηση αυτων και σε περιπτωση που ο κρινο ξεφυγει να τροποποιείται το ποστ του ως μη τηρουμενων των ορων χρησης».
Αυτό το θεωρώ υπερπροστατευτικό, να κάθεται ο αντμίν και να επιτηρεί ολημερίς τι γράφει ο καθένας και να τροποποιεί αν είναι απαραίτητο.
Είναι πιο απλά και πιο εύκολα λοιπόν τα πράγματα, αν αναλάβει ο καθένας την ευθύνη που του αναλογεί.

Να λάβεις τα μέτρα σου λοιπόν σε αυτό. 

Όχι για μένα δεν χωράνε άπαντες.
Όταν αρχίζουν να πετάγονται χυδαίοι χαρακτηρισμοί και δημιουργούνται εντάσεις διαρκώς επί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, όταν υπάρχει αδυναμία αυτορύθμισης, όταν επιπλέουμε όλοι μαζί σε ένα κλίμα νοσηρό, όπου η στήριξη λαμβάνει συχνά κακοποιητική μορφή, όταν η διαχειριστική παρέμβαση έχει εξαντλήσει κάθε άλλη προειδοποίηση, τότε, κάποιοι δυστυχώς πρέπει να αποχωρήσουν. 


Όχι φυσικά για λόγους αισθητικής, αλλά για λόγους ουσίας. 
Να παρεμβαίνεις όσο θέλεις Κρίνο, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη οι απόψεις που διαφωνούν με την δική σου να μπούνε σε κάποιο ντουλάπι.
Γιατί τέτοια επιθυμία να ακουστεί η δική σου μόνο άποψη ως η απόλυτα σωστή?
Είπαμε, εκθέτει ο καθένας προτάσεις, κι από εκεί και πέρα, άλλοι είναι αυτοί που θα αποφασίσουν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> EINAI ΠAPAΛOΓO NA MIΛAME AΠΛA ΓIA TPOΠOΠOIHΣEIΣ TΩN MHNYMATΩN. ΔEN MΠOPOYN NA KANOYN AYTO TO ΠPAΓMA ΣYNEXΩΣ OI YΠEYΘYNOI KAΘΩΣ AYTOI ΠOY ΠAPEKTPEΠONTAI ΘA ΣYNEXIΣOYN NA TO KANOYN AN ΔEN YΠAPXOYN AMEΣEΣ ΣYNEΠEIEΣ.
> ME 1-2 MΠAN TO 99% ΘA ΣYMMOPΦΩΘEI AMEΣA.
> EIMAI KATA TΩN ΔIAΓPAΦΩN KAI ΠPOTIMΩ AYTOI ΠOY ΦTAINE NA MΠAINOYN ΣTO ΠEPIΘΩPIO


Μάλιστα.
Η διαφορά του μπαν απο την διαγραφή ποιά είναι ακριβώς?

----------


## nature

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Είχα πολλή δουλειά και τώρα πρέπει να ξαναφύγω. 
Βλέπω ότι σήμερα είπατε πολλά, δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο να τα δω αναλυτικά. Θα το κάνω αργότερα. Είδα όμως ότι σε 1-2 ποστ αναφέρεται το όνομά μου σε σχέση με διαγραφές. 

Βιαστικά σας ενημερώνω ότι ΔΕΝ συμφωνώ με διαγραφές, κανενός!!!

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται όμως μνεία ποιος είναι ο λόγος που το Α ή το Β ποστ είναι απαράδεκτο. Μόνο έτσι αποφεύγεται η επανάληψη της ίδιας συμπεριφοράς. 

Σχετικά με τον Πάνο η σούμα για μένα είναι θετική. 

Λέει αρκετά που δεν συμφωνώ, αλλά το εξισορροπεί με άλλα ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΣΤΟΧΑ και ΒΑΘΕΙΑ που εμένα προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει να τα διαβάζω. 
Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα 5-6 ή 16 ή 26 άτομα εδώ να μου στερήσετε το δικαίωμα να διαβάζω τον Πάνο.
Να ξέρετε ότι όπως εσάς σας ενδιαφέρει να μιλάτε για το Α θέμα, ένας συνάνθρωπος ή συμφορουμίτης, έχει δικαίωμα να ενδιαφέρεται για ένα Β θέμα.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TO MΠAN EINAI ΠPOΣΩPINH AΠAΓOPEYΣH EIΣOΔOY ΣE ENA ΦOPOYM ANAΛOΓO ME TO ΠOΣO EΠIΘYMEI O ANTMIN KAI ΣYMΦΩNA ME TO ΠAPAΠTΩMA

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ναι αλλά δε φτάνει μόνο το τι θα κάνει μόνο ο αντμίν, αλλά και ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά με τον τρόπο που πράττουμε. 
> Ναι, ο βούρκος λερώνει αλλά αυτό είναι μερικές φορές δικαιολογία παρά αιτιολογία.
> 
> Γι\'αυτό και είναι χρήσιμο να δεσμευτούμε προσωπικά όλοι μας, ή τουλάχιστον ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό όπως είπε και ο Νίκος, σε κάποιους πιό πρακτικούς όρους χρήσης.




Ο καθενας μας ξεχωριστα μπορει να κανει οτι νομιζει.
Δεσμευσεις εχουν γινει και στο παρελθον αλλοτε λειτουργησαν αλλοτε οχι.
Την συνολικη ευθυνη του φορουμ την εχει ο αντμιν και οχι οι χρηστες.
Σαφως ο Χ κρινος μπορει να παρεκτραπει.
Ποιος ομως θα κρινει οτι οντως ετσι ειναι?
η πλειοψηφια του φορουμ?
Γιατι μαζι το εχουμε το φορουμ?
Μαζι το πληρωνουμε?
Μαζι κλειδωνουμε θεματα?

Και αμα εγω δεσμευτω και αυριο καποιοι κρινουν οτι εγω παρεβηκα κατι,
θα πρεπει να αποδειξω οτι δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Ευθύνη του καθενός μας είναι να κρατάμε τον εαυτό μας σε τάξη, και όχι να πετάμε διαρκώς το μπαλάκι στον αντμιν λέγοντας «Να υπαρχει συνεχη τηρηση αυτων και σε περιπτωση που ο κρινο ξεφυγει να τροποποιείται το ποστ του ως μη τηρουμενων των ορων χρησης».
> Αυτό το θεωρώ υπερπροστατευτικό, να κάθεται ο αντμίν και να επιτηρεί ολημερίς τι γράφει ο καθένας και να τροποποιεί αν είναι απαραίτητο.
> Είναι πιο απλά και πιο εύκολα λοιπόν τα πράγματα, αν αναλάβει ο καθένας την ευθύνη που του αναλογεί.
> 
> Να λάβεις τα μέτρα σου λοιπόν σε αυτό. 
> 
> Όχι για μένα δεν χωράνε άπαντες.
> ...






δεν λεω οτι δεν εχουν ευθυνη οι χρηστες.
Αλλωστε οι χρηστες γραφουν και οχι ο αντμιν.
Ειανι ομως περα απο καθε λογικη να πουμε οτι εγω μπορω να αυτολογοκρινω τον εαυτο μου.
Μα πως μπορω να το κανω αυτο, οταν θεωρω οτι αυτο που λεω ειναι σωστο?
Αρα τι μου προτεινεις εδω, να με φιμωσεις?
Δεχομαι ομως οτι αυτο μπορει να το κανει ο αντμιν εξηγωντας μου,
γιατι εχω γραψει κατι που ειναι εκτος του πνευματος της κοινοτητας


Και οσο με αφορα, αν το πας στο προσωπικο,
αναλογα το κενο που αφησε ο αντμιν θεωρω οτι εχω αναλαβω τις ευθυνες μου στο ακεραιο.
Τα μετρα που επρεπε να λαβω εγω, το εχω κανει και με το παραπανω.
Ψαξε αλλου για ευθυνες λοιπον.



Λες οτι για σενα δεν χωρανε απαντες.
Αληθεια για αυτο το λογο δεν εφυγες?
Κατι βεβαια που με λυπησε αλλα το σεβαστηκα.
Γιατι ομως τωρα επεστρεψες?
Μυριστηκες αιμα η μου φανηκε?
Πως και επεστρεψες ετσι ντουρα την στιγμη που αρχισε να υφαινονται οι αποψεις περι διαγραφων?

----------


## RainAndWind

Κρίνο,εγώ προσωπικά κάθισα και σκέφτηκα όσα έγραψες χτες.Δεν επιθυμώ ούτε να είμαι τιμωρός,ούτε κριτής.Αρκεί να αναγνωρίσω την προσπάθεια της κάθε πλευράς να γίνει ξανά η συλλογικότητα το κέντρο,όχι ο ατομικισμός.(Πάνε,τ\'ακούς;Π άρτο λίγο αλλιώς και κάνε κι εσύ,όπως οφείλουμε όλοι μας,άλλη μία προσπάθεια να επικοινωνούμε με τρόπο που να εμπεριέχει το σεβασμό στην κοινότητα αυτή.Περαστικά επίσης,διάβασα για το πρόβλημα της υγείας σου,σιδερένιος!Δε θα πάψω να σε κρίνω όμως,το νου σου ρε!)lol

Xάιντε,ας το πάρουμε αλλιώς παιδιά,ίσως αν δίνουμε μεγαλύτερη σημασία στα θετικά του καθενός,κι όχι στα ελαττώματά του,να φτάνουμε κι εμείς σε έναν καλύτερο εαυτό.Για να σας δω.(κι εγώ θα προσπαθήσω,μέσα με βάζω)
Ψψψττ,καλέ,πάμε άλλη μία.Καλημέρα. :Smile:

----------


## krino

RainAndWind 


απο μονο του και αυτοματα δεν γινεται τιποτα.
Αυτα εδω μεσα πια εχουν τελειωσει.
Η καλη θεληση στερεψε.

Ο αντμιν ειναι εκ των πραγματων αναγκασμενος και απο τις νεες συνθηκες που υπαρχουν να βαλει τα πραγματα στη θεση τους.
Αλλιως αυτη η υποθεση δεν θα σταματησει ποτε.
Υπαρχει μια ανοχη η οποια καλως η οχι εχει παρεξηγηθει.
Αυτη η παρεξηγηση πρεπει να ληξει ΑΜΕΣΑ!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> απο μονο του και αυτοματα δεν γινεται τιποτα.
> Αυτα εδω μεσα πια εχουν τελειωσει.
> Η καλη θεληση στερεψε.
> 
> Ο αντμιν ειναι εκ των πραγματων αναγκασμενος και απο τις νεες συνθηκες που υπαρχουν να βαλει τα πραγματα στη θεση τους.
> Αλλιως αυτη η υποθεση δεν θα σταματησει ποτε.
> Υπαρχει μια ανοχη η οποια καλως η οχι εχει παρεξηγηθει.
> Αυτη η παρεξηγηση πρεπει να ληξει ΑΜΕΣΑ!


Συμφωνώ με τον κρίνο.
Δε η αυτορύθμιση μου φαίνεται πια φανταστικό σενάριο απλά γιατί η ανοχή είναι παρεξηγημένη και ίσως βολική.

Από κει και πέρα δεν έχω συγκροτημένη άποψη και προτάσεις για το τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί ώστε να διορθωθεί η κατάσταση γι\'αυτό και δε γράφω τόσο καιρό....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ίσως.Ίσως να φταίει και το ότι δεν γίνεται σαφές από πλευράς της διαχείρισης ποιος είναι ο χαρακτήρας του forum που επιθυμεί να έχει.Θεωρείς πως είναι άσχετο το ένα απ΄το άλλο;Ίσως να είναι και καλό που δεν είμαι εγώ στη διαχείριση.Το Κωσταλέξι δε θα είχε χρόνο να κουνήσει βλέφαρο πριν πεταχτεί έξω.Αν δε συνάδει,ωστόσο υπάρχει και αυτή η οπτική.Πως το κακό,χτυπιέται στη ρίζα του.Αυτό το αβγάτισμα θα είχε αποφευχθεί.



Διαφωνώ με τα περισσότερα ποστ σου που διάβασα (είσαι και πολυγραφότατη και δεν τα προλαβαίνω).
Ξέρεις υπάρχουν διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες για κάθε πράγμα. 
Δεν είναι μόνο η δική σου προσέγγιση η σωστή.
Είναι φυσικά μια προσέγγιση, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα η μόνη και η πιο σωστή. 
Εμένα πχ, η άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν θα είχαμε κυλήσει, όχιαν δεν είχε επιτραπεί η περιγραφή του κωσταλεξιού, αλλά αν δεν είχε επιτραπέί η ασύστολη και ανεξέλεγκτη ομαδική επιθετικότητα από λίγα μέλη. Για μένα αυτή η ατιμωρησία έφερε το αυγάτισμα.

Βροχή, δεν έζησες τα γεγονότα του καλοκαιριού, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μη βιάζεσαι να βγάζεις άποψη.

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα κι από μένα.

----------


## melene

νατ καλημερα!
με την καλυτερη των διαθεσεων,ειλικρινα σου μιλαω,εχω μια απορια εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο.
δεν εχω ερθει σε αντιπαραθεση ποτε μαζι σου,σωστα?πολλες φορες αυτα που λες με αντιπροσωπευουν κιολας!θα σου πω ομως τι με προβληματιζει.
ειμαι εδω σχεδον 3 μηνες.τα 2/3 εκ των οποιων σε βλεπω να μπαινεις και να γραφεις σε θεματα μονον οπως αυτο.
μου προκαλλει εντυπωση επομενως το γεγονοσ οτι ενω βρισκεσαι σε εναν διαδυκτιακο τοπο ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης η χρησιμοτητα σου καθε αλλο παρα αυτη ειναι...

φιλικα, melene :Smile:

----------


## nature

Είμαι αντίθετη σε κάθε υπόνοια διαγραφής μέλους. 

Οπως είπα και χτες, έστω και αν ο πάνος δεν αρέσει σε κάποια μέλη, εμένα έχει στοιχεία που μου αρέσουν και με ενδιαφέρουν. Σε πολλά διαφωνώ μαζί του. Σε άλλα συμφωνώ. 

Πολλές φορές έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχει τελικά δικιο σε διάφορα που λέει έστω και αν ο τρόπος που προσεγγίζει τα θέματα είναι διαφορετικός από τον συνηθισμένο. 

Γμτ, αυτή η ποικιλία δεν σας αρέσει? Πώς τους θέλετε όλους?
Κομμένους και ραμένους από τον προκόύστη? Από τη μηχανή του κιμά? Τέλος πάντων, δικαίωμά σας. 

Αλλά έχω και εγώ δικαίωμα να ακούω τις απόψεις του πάνου. 

Πόσο μάλλον που εκφράζονται χωρίς επιθετικότητα και ύβρεις. Γιατί όπως έχω ξαναπεί ο πάνος υβρίζεται και χλευάζεται 100 φορές και ανταποδίδει σκασμένος πια 5. Και υβρίζεται στο όνομα της προστασίας του φόρουμ.

Εαν διαγραφεί σας ενημερώνω ότι θα ακολουθήσω. 

Θα νοιώσω ότι επειδή ο πάνος δεν άρεσε σε μια ομάδα, η ομάδα αυτή μου φόρεσε τα γούστα της καπέλο.
Μου στέρησε κάποιες γνώσεις που ήθελα να έχω. 
Φέρθηκε απάνθρωπα σε έναν συμφορουμίτη, γιατί τα προβλήματά του, δεν έμοιαζαν με αυτά της πλειοψηφίας.....
Θα νοιώσω ότι πρέπει να συμμετέχω σε μια παράσταση υποκρισίας. 

οπου τα ΙΔΙΑ άτομα που χλευάζουν τον πάνο που έχει καρκίνο στο ουροποιητικό σύστημα και αποδίδουν εκεί την διαφορετικότητά του, συσχετίζοντάς την ειρωνικά με την έλλειψη σεξ, 
τα ίδια αυτά άτομα, είμαι υποχρεωμένη να τα βλέπω να \"υποστηρίζουν\" με ψυχοπόνια άλλους πονεμένους σε άλλα θρεντς.
Αυτο είναι για μένα η ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ. 
ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΩ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Nature,πώς να τα ξέρω τα του καλοκαιριού;Πρέπει να ψάξω πίσω στο χρόνο για να έχω το δικαίωμα να κρίνω μια κατάσταση όπως τη βλέπω τώρα;Καταλαβαίνεις φυσικά,πως με το σκεπτικό αυτό,το συγκεκριμένο νήμα αφορά μόνο τα παλιά μέλη,και αφήνει τα νέα στην άκρη.Αν κρίνω από το τι έχω διαβάσει ήδη,δε θέλω να μάθω άλλα,ούτε με αφορούν.Έχετε διαμορφώσει ένα κλίμα βασισμένο σε περσινά ξινά σταφύλια,παλιότερες διαφορές,συμμαχίες-κόντρες-συμπάθειες-εχθρότητες,που ένα νέο μέλος αδυνατεί να τις καταλάβει,αλλά και γιατί να το ενδιαφέρουν θα σημειώσω.Δεν ήξερα πριν μπω στο forum πως πρέπει πρώτα να μελετήσω ιστορία.Ίσως η αιτία να βρίσκεται απλά στο ότι κάποιοι παραγνωριστήκατε.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πάνο,
> η προσωπική αλληλογραφία, εξορισμού αποτελεί κάτι στο οποίο δεν μπορώ να παρέμβω. Δεν το έκανα ακόμη κι όταν είχα πληροφορίες για ιδιαίτερα ευτράπελες καταστάσεις που συνεβησαν μέσω u2u. 
> Επιπλέον, υπάρχει η επιλογή \"της μαύρης λίστας\" στην οποία μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις τα ονόματα από τα οποία δεν θέλεις να λαμβάνεις προσωπικά μηνύματα.
> Έτσι αυτοπροστατεύεσαι και διαφυλασεις την ηρεμία σου.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα, η ελαστικότητα των ορίων μέσα στο φόρουμ δεν οφείλεται σε έλλειψη κανονισμού λειτουργίας. Κανόνες υπάρχουν και μάλιστα πολύ σαφείς. Προφανώς και επιδέχονται βελτίωσης, δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο.
> Το ζητούμενο είναι να τηρούνται οι κανόνες από τα μέλη και τη διαχείριση. 
> 
> ...


Νικο καλημερα 
χαιρομαι ιδιατερα που παιρνεις θετικη κλιση σχετικα με το πρωτο σταδιο της λυσης για καθε προβλημα που ειναι φυσικα ο εντοπισμος και η αξιολογηση του.
Σεβομαι επισης απολυτα το θεωρητικο πλαισιο στο οποιο θες να παραμεινει η λειτουργια του φορουμ για να μην μειωθει η ωεφλιμοτητα του σχετικα με την δυνατοτητα προβολης των προβληματων και αντιστοιχα η αισθηση της ανακουφισης που ασυνειδητα εστω συχνα επιφερουν στον πασχοντα η στον προβληματισμενο ανθρωπο...Συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα σκεφτεσαι ....
Μια μικρη παρενθεση μονο σχετικα παλι με τα γιου του...
το προβλημα δεν ειναι να βαλεις καποιον σε μαυρη λιστα σε μια ανοιχτη πλατφορμα επικοινωνιας οπως ενα φορουμ!
*Απλα δεν απαντας πια σε κανενα εκτος αν υπαρχει καποιο απο την διαχειρηση !*
*ο κινδυνος ειναι η συσταση ομαδων με στοχο αλλους χρηστες !*
αν δηλαδη το σημερινο καθεστως της παιδειας μας και τα κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα εχουν κρατησει το σεξ σαν θεμα ταμπου , αγνοωντας την συγχρονη ψυχιατρικη σκεψη , καθε αναφορα εστω στην σεξουαλικη ζωη καποιου προκαλει μοιραια την απορριψη του , απο αυτους που θελουν να παραμεινει εκτος φορουμ γιατι ενοχλουνται και στην ιδεα ακομα να συζητησουν παρομοια θεματα , αγνοώντας προφανως την μειζονα σημασιας τους για την θεραπεια των ασθενων .
Ακομα πιο σημαντικο ειναι το γεγονος οτι ενα ατομο με κοινωνικη απομονωση , παλι λογων στεροτυπων , αν συνδεει την σεξουαλικη του ικανοποιηση απαραιτητα με μια μακροχρονια σχεση η γαμο συσωρευει νοσηρο δυναμικο ασυνειδητο επιβαρυνοντας την ψυχικη του υγεια και θα πρεπει να μπορει οποιος γνωριζει την ψυχαναλυση και την σημασια της σεξουαλικοτητας στην ψυχικη υγεια να μπορει να συνιστα στον πασχοντα την ικανοποιηση της σεξουαλικοτητας του χωρις ταμπου και εμποδια , αν πχ αφορα θεματα οπως η ομοφυλοφιλια η οι προγαμιαιες σχεσεις ....
*Ολα αυτα ειναι κατανοητο πως προκαλουν τους πιο συντηρητικους φορουμιτες , οι οποιοι καθιστανται λεια σε αυτους οι οποιοι θελουν να απομακρυνουν απο το σαιτ οσους τα υπερασπιζονται ...*
Η μαυρη λιστα δυστυχως δεν μπορει να εχει επιδραση στο φορουμ το οποιο μονο θεωρω προσωπικα τουλαχιστον σαν το μεγιστης ωφελιμοτητας εργαλειο προκειμενου να αλλαξουν αυτα τα στερεοτυπα και να απελευθερωθει το ατομο , απο ιδεες και νοοτροπιες , βλαπτικες για την ψυχικη του υγεια
*Αν εννοιεις οτι η διαχειρηση θα αξιολογει και θα επιχειρηματολογει σε καθε επικειμενη παραβαση του κανονισμου , νομιζω οτι θα αποκτησει θεραπευτικη χροια τοσο για τον ιδιο οσο και για τα μελη που πιθανον να εγκλωβιζονται απο προσωπικες σχεσεις που ναπτυσονται μεσ γιου του , 
πισω απο μια στερετοτυπη αντιληψη και το στηριζω απολυτα σαν λυση για την ομαλη συνεχεια της λειτουργιας του φορουμ*

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Nature,πώς να τα ξέρω τα του καλοκαιριού;Πρέπει να ψάξω πίσω στο χρόνο για να έχω το δικαίωμα να κρίνω μια κατάσταση όπως τη βλέπω τώρα;Καταλαβαίνεις φυσικά,πως με το σκεπτικό αυτό,το συγκεκριμένο νήμα αφορά μόνο τα παλιά μέλη,και αφήνει τα νέα στην άκρη.Αν κρίνω από το τι έχω διαβάσει ήδη,δε θέλω να μάθω άλλα,ούτε με αφορούν.Έχετε διαμορφώσει ένα κλίμα βασισμένο σε περσινά ξινά σταφύλια,παλιότερες διαφορές,συμμαχίες-κόντρες-συμπάθειες-εχθρότητες,που ένα νέο μέλος αδυνατεί να τις καταλάβει,αλλά και γιατί να το ενδιαφέρουν θα σημειώσω.Δεν ήξερα πριν μπω στο forum πως πρέπει πρώτα να μελετήσω ιστορία.Ίσως η αιτία να βρίσκεται απλά στο ότι κάποιοι παραγνωριστήκατε.


Λογικά θάπρεπε να σε αφήνει πιο αδιάφορη το θέμα και να μην αναλώνεσαι σ\' αυτό. 
Δικαίωμά σου φυσικά. 
Και το λογικά στην αρχή εννοώ σύμφωνα με τη δική μου λογική, για να μην παρεξηγούμαι.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by melene_
> νατ καλημερα!
> με την καλυτερη των διαθεσεων,ειλικρινα σου μιλαω,εχω μια απορια εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο.
> δεν εχω ερθει σε αντιπαραθεση ποτε μαζι σου,σωστα?πολλες φορες αυτα που λες με αντιπροσωπευουν κιολας!θα σου πω ομως τι με προβληματιζει.
> ειμαι εδω σχεδον 3 μηνες.τα 2/3 εκ των οποιων σε βλεπω να μπαινεις και να γραφεις σε θεματα μονον οπως αυτο.
> μου προκαλλει εντυπωση επομενως το γεγονοσ οτι ενω βρισκεσαι σε εναν διαδυκτιακο τοπο ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης η χρησιμοτητα σου καθε αλλο παρα αυτη ειναι...
> 
> φιλικα, melene


Μελέν, 
όταν βλέπω να εκτελείται ένας άνθρωπος, 
η ψυχολογία μου δεν είναι σε κατάσταση τέτοια ώστε να κουβεντιάσω άλλα θέματα. Οπως έγραψα και πριν το βρίσκω υποκρισία. Προσωπική μου άποψη και στάση ζωής.

Παρόλα αυτά όταν το θέμα είναι κάτι που το ξέρω καλά συμμετέχω. Α! και μη ξεχνάς ότι δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο σαν εργαζόμενη μητέρα...
Φιλικά

----------


## Mariah

Επειδη μπενω σε αρκετα forums μπορω να σας πω τι κανουν τα αλλα forums.

Αμα βρισεις, αμα εχεις μη αποδεκτη συμπεριφορα ακομα και αμα κανεις διαφημιση, τρως infractions, αναλογα με το ποσα infractions (προειδοποιησεις) εχεις μετα σου κανουν και ban.

Καλη και η δημοκρατια αλλα δεν λειτουργει παντα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Επειδη μπενω σε αρκετα forums μπορω να σας πω τι κανουν τα αλλα forums.
> 
> Αμα βρισεις, αμα εχεις μη αποδεκτη συμπεριφορα ακομα και αμα κανεις διαφημιση, τρως infractions, αναλογα με το ποσα infractions (προειδοποιησεις) εχεις μετα σου κανουν και ban.
> 
> Καλη και η δημοκρατια αλλα δεν λειτουργει παντα.



τα αλλα φορουμς ειναι αλλα φορουμς.
Εδω ειναι συγκεκριμενο φορουμ και δεν εμπιπτει σε αυτες τις κατηγοριες που αναφερεσαι.
Φυσικα ειμαι σε μελος σε καποιο τετοιο φορουμ, αλλα εκει η φιλοσοφια ειναι αλλη, οπως και το πιο βασικο η θεματολογια.


Και το τελευταιο,
επειδη υπαρχει παρεξηγηση,
δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα δημοκρατιας αλλα διαφορετικης φιλοσοφιας του φορουμ.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Είμαι αντίθετη σε κάθε υπόνοια διαγραφής μέλους. 
> 
> Οπως είπα και χτες, έστω και αν ο πάνος δεν αρέσει σε κάποια μέλη, εμένα έχει στοιχεία που μου αρέσουν και με ενδιαφέρουν. Σε πολλά διαφωνώ μαζί του. Σε άλλα συμφωνώ. 
> 
> Πολλές φορές έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχει τελικά δικιο σε διάφορα που λέει έστω και αν ο τρόπος που προσεγγίζει τα θέματα είναι διαφορετικός από τον συνηθισμένο. 
> 
> Γμτ, αυτή η ποικιλία δεν σας αρέσει? Πώς τους θέλετε όλους?
> Κομμένους και ραμένους από τον προκόύστη? Από τη μηχανή του κιμά? Τέλος πάντων, δικαίωμά σας. 
> ...


Για ποιους χτυπάει η καμπάνα άραγε? 

Nature, εσύ μπορεί να ανήκεις στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που δεν αντιδράνε όταν προσβάλλονται (λίγο αφύσικο δεν είναι..) αλλά μάλλον επανεξετάζουν την λέξη υποκρισία σε ένα πλαίσιο ισοαξίας..

Ίσως να έχεις διαβάσει κάτι που είχε γραφτεί προ καιρού εδώ. Μερικοί άνθρωποι γνωρίζουν πως θα πάνε στον πάτο και προσπαθούν να πάρουν μαζί τους όσους πιο πολλούς μπορούν. 

Αισθάνομαι πως υποκρισία είναι να βρίσκεσαι στον πάτο με τα \"απόβλητα\" και να νομίζεις πως βρέθηκες εκεί επειδή είσαι καθαρίστρια..

Επιφυλάσσομαι για την ελαφρότητα της ισότιμης επικοινωνίας για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο! Ο πάτος μπορεί να εμφανιστεί για όλους αλλά δεν θα έχουν όλοι την ίδια ιδέα για τον εαυτό τους. Ούτε βέβαια θα υπάρχει τυφλή βοήθεια. Επιλέγει ο καθένας όταν και όσο μπορεί. ..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Είμαι αντίθετη σε κάθε υπόνοια διαγραφής μέλους. 
> 
> Οπως είπα και χτες, έστω και αν ο πάνος δεν αρέσει σε κάποια μέλη, εμένα έχει στοιχεία που μου αρέσουν και με ενδιαφέρουν. Σε πολλά διαφωνώ μαζί του. Σε άλλα συμφωνώ. 
> 
> Πολλές φορές έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχει τελικά δικιο σε διάφορα που λέει έστω και αν ο τρόπος που προσεγγίζει τα θέματα είναι διαφορετικός από τον συνηθισμένο. 
> 
> Γμτ, αυτή η ποικιλία δεν σας αρέσει? Πώς τους θέλετε όλους?
> Κομμένους και ραμένους από τον προκόύστη? Από τη μηχανή του κιμά? Τέλος πάντων, δικαίωμά σας. 
> ...


μια μικρη μονο παρενθεση ..
ο πανος *ειχε* καρκινο στο ουροποιητικο συστημα !
τον αφαιρεσε και παρακολουθειται στενα απο τους θεραποντες γιατρους του , αλλα σχολειται με την σεξουαλικοτητα απο 14 ετων παιδι σαν ανθρωπος και απο τα 23 σαν ψυχολογος αναγκαστηκα μαζι της !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τωρα φυση θα μου πεις οτι αν διαβασουμε μαζι ολα τα βιβλια της γενικες παιδειας στην Ελλαδα και δεν βρουμε λεξεις οπως π Δαρβινος , Φρουντ , σεξουλαικοτητα , Ακρωτηρι θηρας , Προιστορικο μουσειο , κλπ ειναι σαν ν μην υπαρχουν για τους περισσοτερους φορουμιτες ετσι ? 
εδω λοιπον καλειται το φορουμ σαν διαχειρηση να παρεμβει και οχι μονο οι πιο φωτισμενοι απο τους χρηστες οπως εσυ για να υπερασπιστουν οχι τον πανο αλλα την επιστημονικη αληθεια του 21 ου αιωνα σε μια ομαδα χρηστων με αυξημενη πιθανοτητα στον παραλογισμο , που οποια οφελιμοτητα θα αξιολογηθει τελικα με το κατα ποσο μπορει να αλλαξει μυαλα πανω στα θεματα που συζητουνται εδω μεσα !

----------


## melene

δεν ξερω σε ποιον αναφερεσαι λεγοντας αυτος που εκτελειται γιατι δεν εχω κατσει να διαβασω.

οπως και να χει υπαρχει αυτος που εκτελειται απο τη μια και αυτος που χρειαζεται αμεσα τη βοηθεια μας.αυτος εννοω που ανοιγει ποστ με τιτλο SOS η δεν αντεχω αλλο..αυτοι κατα τη γνωμη ειναι πολλοι πιο σημαντικοι απο ενα ατομο το οποιο επεσε \'\'θυμα\'\' στο διαδυκτιο.
οι αλλοι υποφερουν στην πραγματικη τους ζωη,εκει εξω.για αυτο και εγω σαν σταση ζωης εχω να ασχολουμαι με την δευτερη κατηγορια και να δινω ενα χερι βοηθειας παρα να κανω τον συνηγορο.
οπως και να χει σεβομαι αυτο που μου λες και χαιρομαι που δεν το πηρες στραβα και μου απαντησες η γνωμη μου ομως ειναι μιας και ειμαι και στο καταλληλο θεμα πως για να επιτευχθει η ευημερια αυτου του φορουμ που τοσο αγαπαω θα πρεπει ολοι μας να κανουμε αυτο για το οποιο εχουμε ερθει , να υποστηριζουμε και να λαμβαννουμε υποστηριξη και οχι να υπερασπιζομαστε τον αδικημενο.θα τα καταφερει!το πολυ πολυ σβηνει τον υπολογιστη του και τελος οι αλλοι ομως?
αν δεν φευγω με τα τερατα και τη μιζερια που συναντω καθημερινα ειναι επειδη υπαρχει αυτη η δευτερη κατηγορια..
και κατι ακομα.δεν εχω μπλεχτει πουθενα θα το εχεις παρατηρησει.δεν ειναι θεμα οτι ειμαι χαμηλων τονων η δεν θελω να παρω θεση ειναι απλα επειδη το βρισκω ανουσιο,επειδη ασχολουμε με αυτα που πρεπει και ετσι δεν εχω μπλεχτει,δεν πιστευω πως ειναι τυχαιο που καποιος εκτελειται..μαλλον αυτος πηγε και προκαλλεσαι το εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα(ολα αυτα μεταφορικα-δεν ξερω καν σε ποιο ατομο αναφερεσαι-)

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> το καλοκαιρι ειναι γνωστο το τι θεση πηρε ο καθενας.
> Συνοπτικα αν θες οσοι μιλησαν για διαγραφες κακως μιλησαν.
> Θα μπορουσαν να απευθυνθουν απευθειας στον αντμιν και να ειχε ληξει εκει το θεμα.
> Αντιθετα απο τοτε αρχισαν να στηνονται τα ιδιοτυπα δικαστηρια.
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ.
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Είμαι αντίθετη σε κάθε υπόνοια διαγραφής μέλους. 
> 
> Οπως είπα και χτες, έστω και αν ο πάνος δεν αρέσει σε κάποια μέλη, εμένα έχει στοιχεία που μου αρέσουν και με ενδιαφέρουν. Σε πολλά διαφωνώ μαζί του. Σε άλλα συμφωνώ. 
> ...


εσυ που ανηκεις βινς? 
καποτε γυρισες μονος σου πισω και μου ζητησες συγνωμη γιατι εκανες λαθος εκτιμηση 
θυμασαι γιατι σου ειπα οτι δεν την δεχομαι?
Δεν ξερεις ουτε συ εμενα , ουτε εγω εσενα ...
Για ποιον πατο μιλας λοιπον και πως προσδιριζεις την δικη σου θεση αναλογικα με αυτον ?
Τι ειναι πατος και τι κορυφη? 
Οι καθαριστριες απο οτι λες ειναι πατος ετσι?
γιατι καθαριζουν τις βρωμιες των αλλων ?
Να μια αιτια για την οποια σε ενα δικο μου φορουμ θα ειχες παρει ηδη την πρωτη θεραπευτικη απαντηση!
Λαθος κανετε κυριε βινς !
Στην σημερινη κοινωνια αν η καθαριστρια αγορασει ενα τυχερο λαχειο αυριο γινεται κορυφη και μπορει απο πατος να βρεθει στην κορυφη χωρις να το αξιζει !
Το συστημα αξιολογησης της ειναι σαπιο και αφερεγγυο....
Ειτε σαν πατος ειτε σαν κορυφη
*Γιατι το μονο κριτήριο σημερα ειναι το κατα ποσο εχει γεματο πορτοφολι .....*
Ουτε ποια ειναι , ουτε τι εκανε κακο γι να ειναι αυτη καθαριστρια και εσω να μπορεις να την βαζεις στον πατο!
Αρα το επιχειρημα σου ειναι ρατσιστικο κοινωνικα και χρηζει της δεουσας απαντησης απο ενα εικονικο κοσμο που προσπαθει να αλλαξει σετεροτυπες αντιληψεις εδω μεσα !

----------


## Mariah

krino μπορει να εχει διαφορετικη θεματολογια αυτο το φορουμ, αλλα πιστευω πως καποιοι κανονες θα πρεπει να υπηρχαν.

Εδω βριζομαστε και σφαζομαστε και δεν γινεται τιποτα πλεον.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> krino μπορει να εχει διαφορετικη θεματολογια αυτο το φορουμ, αλλα πιστευω πως καποιοι κανονες θα πρεπει να υπηρχαν.
> 
> 
> - υπαρχουν, πολυ κακως αν δεν τους εχεις ηδη μελετησει.
> Πιθανον βεβαια να χρειαζεται εμπλουτισμος αν δεν καλυπτουν 100% τα νεα δεδομενα.
> Αλλα μην δινετε η λαθεμενη εντυπωση οτι ειμαστε ξεφραγο αμπελι
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/metaphor

1. A figure of speech in which a word or phrase that ordinarily designates one thing is used to designate another, thus making an implicit comparison, as in \"a sea of troubles\" or \"All the world\'s a stage\" (Shakespeare).
2. One thing conceived as representing another; a symbol: \"Hollywood has always been an irresistible, prefabricated metaphor for the crass, the materialistic, the shallow, and the craven\" (Neal Gabler).

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ακομα και υπο την μορφη της \"μεταφορας \" η εννοια του κοινωνικου ρατσισμου ειναι αυτουσια στο παραδειγμα σου βινς!
εμμεσα δειχνεις να υποτιμας την ταχυτερα αναπτυπσομενη βιομηχανια που ακομα ισως να μην εχει κανει την εμφανιση της στην Ελλαδα λογω του οτι ασχοληθηκαμε περισσοτερο με τα \"γκολντεν μπους \"απο τα \"μπειμπυ μπουμερς \"που σημερα ειναι 60 ρηδες και βαλε !
Το πιο συχνα επαγγελματα που φαινονται να ανακαμπτουν της παγκοσμιας οικονομικη κρισης ειναι αυτα 
\"της υπηρεσιας στο ατομο \" !
Η μεταφορα σου δηλαδη χαρακτηριζεται απο ετεροχρονισμο , οσο και απο ελλειψη γνωσης του τι συμβαινει γυρω μας ....
Καθαριστριες , συνοδοι ατομων με κινητικα προβληματα η Αλσχαιμερ , ολες οι μορφες τις κατ\'οικον υπηρεσιας , κατακλυζουν κυριολεκτικα το διαδικτυο , λογω της αμεσοτητας προσληψης και των υψηλων αμοιβων!

----------


## πανος12345

μια που μιλας τα ξενα πηγαινε δω να δεις τι παιζει 
http://lesservicesalapersonne.blogspot.com/2009/08/sauver-une-viequelle-plaisir.html

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Συμφωνώ.
> 
> 
> χαιρομαι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vince

Μετάφραση ουσίας για τον πανο




> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> Για ποιους χτυπάει η καμπάνα άραγε? 
> 
> *Ποιοι πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν τελικά? Όσοι είναι στην μαύρη λίστα του Χ, του Ψ ή της πλειοψηφίας?*
> 
> Nature, εσύ μπορεί να ανήκεις στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που δεν αντιδράνε όταν προσβάλλονται (λίγο αφύσικο δεν είναι..) αλλά μάλλον επανεξετάζουν την λέξη υποκρισία σε ένα πλαίσιο ισοαξίας..
> 
> *Δηλαδή με βάση το σκεπτικό της nature, έχω δίκιο αλλά έχεις και εσύ δίκιο και ο άλλος και ο παράλλος.. δηλαδή έχει δίκιο η ομάδα και όχι ο Χ η ο Ψ άρα κανείς δεν έχει περισσότερο δίκιο απο την ομάδα. Για περίμενε...για ποια ομάδα μιλάμε? Των Χ ή των Ψ?* 
> ...

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Η μεταφορα σου δηλαδη χαρακτηριζεται απο ετεροχρονισμο , οσο και απο ελλειψη γνωσης του τι συμβαινει γυρω μας ....
> Καθαριστριες , συνοδοι ατομων με κινητικα προβληματα η Αλσχαιμερ , ολες οι μορφες τις κατ\'οικον υπηρεσιας , κατακλυζουν κυριολεκτικα το διαδικτυο , λογω της αμεσοτητας προσληψης και των υψηλων αμοιβων!


Αυτό που με τρομάζει πάνο μου είναι ότι πολλές μαντεψιές/ προκαταλήψεις μου έχουν βγεί πραγματικές στο κοντινό μέλλον όχι απλά επειδή το σκέφτηκα αλλά επειδή το είπα εξ αρχής (και δεν μιλάω μόνο για το φορουμ...)

Μπορεί για σένα να έχω έλλειψη γνώσης πανο όμως πίστεψε με δεν θα ήθελες να ανακαλύψεις πως ο κόσμος βασίζεται στις ιδέες μερικών τρελών.. ωστε να επιβιώνει.. είτε με χρήμα, είτε με δόξα..

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> αν ειχες υποψη σου, γιατι φορουμ μιλαμε,
> θα ειχες καταλαβει οτι σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ δεν χωρανε οι διαγραφες.
> Αποψη μου εστω και αν ειναι για πεταμα.
> 
> 
> ...


 [/quote]

----------


## weird

Νομίζω οτι εσφαλμένα, κάποιοι συγχέουν την έννοια του μπαν ή της διαγραφής με εκείνη της εκτέλεσης!

Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα απο μόνο του.

Απο εκεί και πέρα, είναι αστείο να βλέπω μέλη να κατακρίνουν αυτά στα οποία οι ίδιοι πρωτοστατούν, όταν, όπως ομολογούν, δεν μπορούν να αυτοσυγκρατηθούν.

Είναι κωμικοτραγικό να βλέπω πόσα απο τα μέλη, αδυνατούν να κάνουν έναν διάλογο με όρους σεβασμού του συνομιλητή τους. 


Ακριβώς λοιπόν Νίκο μου επειδή πολλοι δεν μπορούν να συγκρατηθούν, καλό θα ήταν να τηρηθεί αυτό που πρότεινες.
Προειδοποιήσεις, μπαν, διαγραφή σαν το έσχατο μέσο.

Κι ας τρομοκρατούνται μερικοί, ίσως τελικά το να τρομοκρατούνται, είναι, πέρα απο ένδειξη οτι έχουν λερωμένη την φωλιά τους και θετικό.

Θετικό προς μια πορεία προστασίας αυτού του χώρου Νίκο.
Που ήταν τόσο όμορφος κάποτε και τώρα έχει καταντήσει πεδίο μάχης.

Με την παρέμβασή σου, ήλπισα οτι θα έρθει μια νέα εποχή διαχείρισης ως απάντηση στους δύσκολους καιρούς που διανύει το φόρουμ.

Ελπίζω, όλα όσα εκθέσαμε να τα σκεφτείς με διαύγεια, σύνεση και ευαισθησία και πιστεύω οτι θα το κάνεις.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χώρο που μου έδωσες να πω την άποψή μου.

----------


## krino

Μέχρι προχτές ήμουν κι εγώ κάθετη στο θέμα οποιασδήποτε διαγραφής σε αυτό το φόρουμ, γιατί έτσι μέχρι τώρα είναι η φιλοσοφία του και βασίζεται στην ελευθερία και στην υπέυθυνη χρήση της από τον καθένα μας.

Βλέπω όμως το μπάχαλο που εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει ακόμα και μετά από τόσες αντιδράσεις για καταδίκαση κάποιων άσχημων συμπεριφορών, αντιδράσεις από μέλη αλλά και της διαχείρισης (που βέβαια δεν ήταν πιο δυναμικές αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι το σκεπτικό της διαχείρισης ήταν να μην είναι τόσο δυναμικές για αρχή, φαντάζομαι μπας και υπάρξει συνέτιση, κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν επετεύχθει οπότε όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι αυτό τώρα πρέπει να αλλάξει).

Και ναι, είμαι υπέρ του προσωρινού αποκλεισμού μελών που δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο τη συμπεριφορά τους μετά από τις δικές μας αντιδράσεις και ειδικά μετά από τις συγκεκριμένες και ξεκάθαρες παρεμβάσεις της διαχείρισης.
Στο έσχατο δηλαδή σημείο είμαι υπέρ Κρίνο.

Και αν πάλι και ο προσωρινός αποκλεισμός δεν λειτουργήσει, ο οριστικός δυστυχώς είναι αναγκαίος.

Άλλωστε κι εσύ από ότι δήλωσες σε παλαιότερη διαγραφή δεν τάχθηκες κατά.





και παλι ομως δεν μου απαντας.

Υποθετικο σεναριο,
ο κρινος διαγραφεται,
και εγω συνεχιζω να γραφομαι επ αοριστον. (δεν υπαρχει προβλημα σε αυτο, αρκει να εχεις εμαιλ)
Πες μου για ποσες μερες - μηνες - χρονια θα γινεται η διαγραφη μου.








Κάτσε, ο Νίκος κι εγώ μιλήσαμε για ψηφοφορία κάποιων πιο ειδικών κανόνων χρήσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θέλει να επιβάλει κάποια επιπλέον μέτρα, απλά θέλει και τη δική μας δέσμευση ώστε αυτά να είναι αποδεκτά. Ξέρεις, αν κάτι το \"υπογράφεις\", αυτό σημαίνει ότι αισθάνεσαι και πιο δεσμευμένος να το τηρήσεις και όχι να σφυρίζεις αδιάφορα περιμένοντας το σκούντημα της διαχείρισης.
Βέβαια, ακόμα κι αν το \"υπογράψεις\", πάλι μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό και τότε, ναι φυσικά και θα πρέπει να επέμβει η διαχείριση.


δεν βλεπω λογος να υπαρχει για εκ νεου υπογραφες.
Πιστευω οπως εχω ξαναγραψει, αν τηρηθουν οσα αναφερονται αυστηρα στους ορους χρησης,
θα λυθουν ολα τα προβληματα.
Απορω πως ξεκιναει μια ιστορια για εκ νεου δεσμευσεις.


Εγω απαιτω οι οροι χρησης, να γινουν πραγματικοι οροι χρησης.
Εσυ τι ακριβως θες?







Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί τρελαίνεσαι;
Η πρόταση που αναφέρω ήταν ξεκάθαρη, καθώς και η αιτιολόγησή της. Δεν θα την ξαναγράψω εδώ, είναι ήδη διατυπωμένη σε προηγούμενες σελίδες (σελίδα 8).
Αν θέλεις, την ξαναδιαβάζεις.
Αν όχι, διατυπώνεις τη διαφωνία σου Κρίνο, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρειάζεται να ...βροντοφωνάζεις! :Smile: 


δεν βροντοφαναζω, απλα διαφωνω και εχω γραψει τους λογους.


Οταν εχεις ορους χρησης που δεν εχουν εφαρμοστει,
το να επικαλεισαι οτι χρειαζεσαι κατι καινουριο, ε οκ κατι δεν στεκει.




Αυτό είναι αλήθεια.
Απλά πιστεύω ότι αν εγώ πχ δεσμευτώ ψηφίζοντας με φανερή ψήφο υπέρ ενός μέτρου, τότε θα αισθάνομαι πιο δεσμευμένη απέναντι σε αυτό που ψήφισα και δε μου επιβλήθηκε απλά. Καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά;
Με αυτό δε θέλω να πω ότι η διαχείριση πρέπει να συνεχίσει τις τόσο διακριτικές παρεμβάσεις, αλλά κάτι επιπρόσθετο που θα βάλει ένα λίθο ακόμα στο να διατηρηθεί αυτό το φόρουμ, με εννοείς; Και αυτό το προτείνω δεδομένης της φιλοσοφίας αυτού του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ, αν εννοούμε και οι δύο με τον ίδιο τρόπο αυτή τη ρημάδα τη φιλοσοφία.


Καλα, δεσμευσου οσο θες και οπου θες.
Και οταν πηγες στις εκλογες να ψηφισεις παλι πηρες και εδωσες δεσμευσεις.
Εγω παντος το ξεκαθαριζω δεν προκειται να δεσμευτω σε οτιδηποτε αλλο, περα απο αυτο που βρηκα οταν γραφτηκα εδω μεσα.

Υπαρχει βεβαια και η λυση,
να κλεισει το φορουμ για καποιες μερες,
και να ξανανοιξει με αλλη φιλοσοφια καινουριες εγραφες κλπ κλπ.
Το διαβαζει και οποιος νομιζει γραφεται.
Να εχει ποινες, μπαν, διαγραφες απο ολα τα καλα.
Ημουν για λιγα φεγγαρια σε τετοιο σαιτ, ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω.





Σωστό.


σωστο εκεινο, σωστο το αλλο, αλλα τελικα δεν συμφωνουμε....






Θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει.
Δεν μπορούμε να διαγράψουμε κανέναν, δεν είμαστε οι τέλειοι κριτές.
Αλλά, αν μια κατάσταση φτάσει σε απροχώρητο σημείο, όπως εκείνη στην οποία κι εσύ λες πως κάποτε το φόρουμ πήγαινε προς διάλυση, και όταν 2-3 μέλη συνεχίζουν παρά τις παρεμβάσεις της διαχείρισης να συνεχίζουν το ίδιο βιολί χωρίς ίχνος αλλαγής, τότε ναι.
To να πω σε κάποιον σκέψου ότι μπορεί και να διαγραφείς γιατί κάτι σε βλάπτει ή γιατί δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το μέσο σωστά και δημιουργείς σοβαρό πρόβλημα σκόπιμα ή μη, είναι διαφορετικό από το να στήνω κάποιον σε εκτέλεση και να λέω αυτός θέλω να διαγραφεί.

Καταλαβαίνεις πάλι τη διαφορά;


οχι γιατι η εκτιμηση που βαζεις ειναι η αυστηρα η δικη σου.
Τετοιες εκτιμησεις εχω ζησει στο πετσι μου που μπορεσαν να οδηγησουν.
Τωρα μιλαμε θεωρητικα και φαινονται ολα ομορφα, νομιζεις οτι ετσι θα ειναι και στην πραξη?




Αν και το ξαναλέω, προτιμώ τη λύση του προσωρινού αποκλεισμού παρά του ολικού.





Ίσως γιατί η διαχείριση τότε δεν παρέμβει περισσότερο δυναμικά στη συνέτιση και της μίας και της άλλης πλευράς.


λαθος οπως διαπιστωσες.
Φτασαμε στο σημειο, ειτε η μια ειτε η αλλη πλευρα, να λενε οτι εχουν δικαιο.
Κατι που δεν μπορεινα συμβαινει.




Ίσως να είχε και τους λόγους της πάλι υποψιάζομαι εγώ, γιατί και η ίδια η διαχείριση καταλάβαίνω πως δεν είναι ένας μπαμπούλας της τακτικής πονάει κεφάλι κόβει κεφάλι, είναι ευαισθητοποιημένη και θέλει να ειναι σίγουρη για την παρέμβαση που θα ασκήσει, λόγω πάλι της φιλοσοφιας της κοινότητας.
Αλλά εύχομαι ο χρόνος για την απόκτηση αυτής της σιγουριάς να είναι από εδώ και εμπρός πιο σύντομος.


το ποναει κεφαλι - κοψει κεφαλι το λες εσυ οχι εγω.
Εγω ποτε δεν μιλησα για τετοιες τακτικες.
Οταν γραφονται διαφορα που ειναι εκτος κοινοτητας, δεν ειναι κακο αυτο το πραγμα να λεγεται.
Σου φαινεται για μπαμπουλας αυτο?









Το θέμα είναι ότι κάθε πλευρά έχει κάνει τα δικά της σφάλματα και η διαχείριση έπρεπε να τα επισημάνει και στους μεν και στους δε. Έτσι οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση θα ήταν δικαιότερη.


αυτο λεω εδω και μερες......









σωστο.

.........................

Έχεις δίκιο.



ναι ολο σωστο γραφεις και ολο διαφωνουμε....
τι περιεργο πραγμα ε?





Τώρα μη με κάνεις ούτε να σε επαινέσω, αλλά ούτε να σε αρχισω πάλι με την ιδεοληψία του αλάθητου του πάπα, φιλικά :Smile: 


λες να εχω αναγκη απο παινεμα?
οσο για τον παπα, οταν διαπιστωσεις οτι καπου εχω βγει λαθος, να μου το πεις.
Μεχρι τοτε ισχυει ο παπας.




Μη λες ποτέ ποτέ...Τα λόγια σου αντέγραψα μόλις παραπάνω που μιλάς για εκείνη την περίπτωση που τελικά μέλος διαγράφτηκε και συμφωνώ. Δεν έχω διάθεση για στρεψοδικίες αλλά εσύ τα έγραψες και μάλιστα σε άλλο σημείο μίλησες και για συμπεριφορές που θα κριθούν συνολικά από την κοινότητα, αν θυμάσαι.
Αν άλλαξες γνώμη, δεκτό (αλλά ξέχασα αυτό δεν το κάνεις ποτέ, οπότε εδώ με μπερδεύεις).


βεβαιως και δεν αλλαξα γνωμη.
Ο συγκεκριμενος δεν θα επρεπε καν να γραφτει.
Και ο αντμιν να μην τον διεγραφε, εαν συνεχιζε θα υπηρχαν αλλοι που θα του ελεγαν τραβα αλλου να τα κανεις αυτα.
Θες να δεχθω καποιον εδω μεσα που μιλαει για χρηματα εκτος των αλλων?
Αυτος δεν ηθελε διαγραφη αλλα κλωτσιες.

α ναι, και συνεχιζω να μην λεω ποτε.



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, αφού κάποια μέλη δεν μπορούν να συμμαζέψουν τους εαυτούς τους. Τελικά χρειαζόμαστε τους αστυνόμους, λυπηρό μεν, αναγκαίο δε, εκεί που φτάσαμε. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι μας θα αλωνίζουμε πλέον και θα περιμένουμε τα πάντα από τον αστυνόμο, σαν να βρισκόμαστε σε αναμορφωτήριο, ας βάλει ο καθένας παράλληλα με την πιο προσεγμένη διαχείριση, ένα όριο στο πως μιλάει εδώ μέσα.


δεν χρειαζομαστε καθολου αστυνομους,
Χρειαζομαστε ενα ταρακουνημα για να μην μπερδευετε ο αλλος καταλαβαινωντας οτι εχει πιασει τον παπα απο αλλου.
Θα προσγειωνετε στην γη και οταν θα πατησει οπως πρεπει θα συνεχιζει.




Για μένα, που μέχρι τώρα η φιλοσοφία της διαχείρισης ήταν να είναι όσο πιο διακριτική γινόταν και αυτό μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν πραγματικά και αποτελεσματικό αλλά και θεραπευτικό για τον καθένα μας,


οχι για ολους οπως διαπιστωσες.
Μερικοι το εξελεβαν και ως συνθημα για συμπεριφορα ασυδοσιας.
Επαναλαμβανω ΑΥΤΟ δεν επρεπε να αφεθει ετσι.
Αλλο διακριτικη συμπεριφορα την οποια την κερδιζω και αλλο κανω οτι μου γουσταρει επειδη υπαρχει διακριτικοτητα.
Τοπρωτο εινιαι θεμιτο, το δευτερο οχι.



η αλλαγή αυτή ναι,θα θυμίζει αστυνόμευση κατά κάποιο τρόπο.


εμενα μου θυμιζει σαν προφυλαξη κεκτημενων.
Εκτος αν εχουμε μπατσους εδω μεσα και δεν το εχω καταλαβει.



Αλλά τελικά, εκεί που φτάσαμε, χρειάζεται.


αν το χρειαζεσαι εσυ, δεν ξερω,
εγω παντως οχι.



Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ, με την προϋπόθεση ξαναλέω της προσωπικής μας δέσμευσης σε κάποιους πιο συγκεκριμένους κανόνες.



ξεχασες οτι μιλας για τον εαυτο σου, και οτι ο πληθυντικος περισευει.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> Η μεταφορα σου δηλαδη χαρακτηριζεται απο ετεροχρονισμο , οσο και απο ελλειψη γνωσης του τι συμβαινει γυρω μας ....
> Καθαριστριες , συνοδοι ατομων με κινητικα προβληματα η Αλσχαιμερ , ολες οι μορφες τις κατ\'οικον υπηρεσιας , κατακλυζουν κυριολεκτικα το διαδικτυο , λογω της αμεσοτητας προσληψης και των υψηλων αμοιβων!
> 
> ...


λες φιλε βινς να μην τοεχω καταλαβει ?
αλλο ισως θελεις να πεις ..
αν οντως ο κοσμος σημερα εξαρταται απο την θεληση τρελων η αν οι τρελοι επιβαλουν στον κοσμο την θεληση τους που ειναι το σωστοτερο μετα την εισβολη στο Ιρακ για πυρηνικα εμεις που δεν ειμαστε ουτε τρελοι ουτε ισχυροι τι κανουμε ?
εδω απανταμε διαφορετικα ομως βινς ...
εσυ υποστηριζεις οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος προστασιας μας απο τους τρελους , ειναι να τους φιμωνουμε ,ενω εγω υποστηριζω 
οτι πρεπει να τους θεραπευουμε , ακομα και οταν δεν εχουν να πληρωουν τα νοσηλια !
Γιατι η εννοια \"Θεραπεια \" δεν ειναι αποκλειστικης χρησης της ιατρικης εξουσιας !!!
Θεραπευουμε φυτα , ριχνοντας τους νερο οταν εχει ξηρασια , θεραπευουμε ζωα , οταν το ενστικτο τους τα οδηγει σε επιθετικες συμπεριφορες προς τα αλλα η τους ανθρωπους βαζοντας τους φιμωτρο και τελος θεραπευουμε ανθρωπους που εμαθαν στην πιο ακαταλληλη παιδεια σε Χωρα κρατος της Ε.Ε οτι ο θεος εφτιαξε τον κοσμο σε 7 ημερες , οταν οι τοιχογραφιες της θηρας προηγουνται ιστορικα μια ολοκληρη χιλιετια πριν αρχισουν οι βεδουινοι των φυλων του ισραηλ να καταγραφουν τα στοιχεια των μυθων τους , που ο Πτολεμαιος αποφασισε με τους εβδομηκοντα να μετατρεψει στην Βιβλο για να κυριευσει τον κοσμο υποτασοντας τον στον μονοθεισμο οπως εκανε πολυ παλιοτερα ο Ακατεμον μοναρχης /Φαρω της Αιγυπτου!
Μηπως λες να ειναι συμπτωση που τοσο η βιβλος , οσο και η ομηρικη ποιηση εγιναν απο τυρρανους οπςω ο Πεισοτρατος και ο Πτολεμαιος ?
Η ιδια η αφετηρια του γραπτου λογου εχει προ πολλου απορριφθει απο τον επιστημονικο κοσμο ως αφερρεγυος και νοσογονος για την ψυχικη υγεια των πληθυσμων και ειμαστε η μονη Χωρα στην Ε.Ε που ακομα τα θρησκευτικα αποτελουν το πιο σημαντικο μαθημα της 12 ετους παιδειας μας !

----------


## πανος12345

ολοι χρειαζομαστε θεραπεια βινς!
απο πολιτικους μεχρι τις καθαριστριες και απο τους τρελους μεχρι αυτους που εχουν νομιμο δικαιωμα να γιατρεουν τους αλλους ....
αυτη την θεραπεια προσφερει αυτο το φορουμ μεσω της επικοινωνιας και της ενημερωσης και της ανταλλαγης πληροφοριων

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νομίζω οτι εσφαλμένα, κάποιοι συγχέουν την έννοια του μπαν ή της διαγραφής με εκείνη της εκτέλεσης!
> 
> Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα απο μόνο του.
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, είναι αστείο να βλέπω μέλη να κατακρίνουν αυτά στα οποία οι ίδιοι πρωτοστατούν, όταν, όπως ομολογούν, δεν μπορούν να αυτοσυγκρατηθούν.
> 
> Είναι κωμικοτραγικό να βλέπω πόσα απο τα μέλη, αδυνατούν να κάνουν έναν διάλογο με όρους σεβασμού του συνομιλητή τους. 
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ σε όλα μαζί σου weird...και πραγματικά θα χαρώ πολύ να γίνει αυτό.
Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το χειρότερο απ όλα? Με τη δικαιολογία της \"προστασιας του φόρουμ\" έχουν γίνει εγκλήματα εδώ μέσα.
Οι υπέρμαχοι της ειρήνης και της ευημερίας του, το έφεραν εδώ που είναι σήμερα.
Δεν βγάζω την ουρίτσα μου απ έξω. Έχω κάνει λάθη, αλλά δεν είμαι Θεός για να υποστηρίζω το αντίθετο.
Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν μια καινούργια αρχή, στην οποία όλοι θα είμαστε υπόλοιγοι αέναντι στη διαχείριση και κει θα δούμε ποιοι πραγματικά πρέπει να παραμείνουν σε αυτό το χώρο και ποιοι να πάνε να λύσουν τα θέματα με τον εαυτό τους αλλού.
Θέτω τον εαυτό μου πρώτο και το λέω με πολύ ειλικρίνεια....

----------


## krino

Μου προκαλει ενδιαφερον οτι προσπερασες ετσι ευκολα την απαντηση μου,
γιατι αραγε?

Θα υποθεσω φορτο εργασιας.....









> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νομίζω οτι εσφαλμένα, κάποιοι συγχέουν την έννοια του μπαν ή της διαγραφής με εκείνη της εκτέλεσης!
> 
> Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα απο μόνο του.
> 
> 
> 
> αντε ρε παιδια,
> για ξεκαθαριστε μας τι γινεται....
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> με πολύ ειλικρίνεια....



εεεεεεεεε ρε γλεντιααααααααα!!!!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νομίζω οτι εσφαλμένα, κάποιοι συγχέουν την έννοια του μπαν ή της διαγραφής με εκείνη της εκτέλεσης!
> 
> Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα απο μόνο του.
> ...


Ωραία λοιπόν, ας αυτοδεσμευτούμε όλοι να συγκρατήσουμε τους εαυτούς μας, χωρίς κανένας να βγάζει την ουρίτσα του απ εξω.

Χαίρομαι πολύ που συφμωνείς Θεοφανία, αν κάποιος μετά απο κάμποσες παρατηρήσεις κι κάμποσα μπαν δεν μπορεί να βάλει σε μια σειρά τον εαυτό του για να μην φέρνει μπάχαλο μέσα σε αυτόν τον ευαίσθητο χώρο , όπου έβρισκαν χώρο να εκφράζονται τόσες ψυχες, να διαγράφεται.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Όχι μόνο συμφωνώ, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι και μοναδικός τρόπος για να μαζευτεί όλο αυτό το χάλι που έχει καταντήσει το φόρουμ.....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νομίζω οτι εσφαλμένα, κάποιοι συγχέουν την έννοια του μπαν ή της διαγραφής με εκείνη της εκτέλεσης!
> 
> Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα απο μόνο του.
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, είναι αστείο να βλέπω μέλη να κατακρίνουν αυτά στα οποία οι ίδιοι πρωτοστατούν, όταν, όπως ομολογούν, δεν μπορούν να αυτοσυγκρατηθούν.
> 
> Είναι κωμικοτραγικό να βλέπω πόσα απο τα μέλη, αδυνατούν να κάνουν έναν διάλογο με όρους σεβασμού του συνομιλητή τους. 
> 
> ...


παραξενη,
* ενας χωρος επικοινωνιας δεν ειναι ομορφος !*
ομοφο ειναι ενα ηλιοβσιλεμα μια παραλια , ενα λουλουδι....
*ενας χωρος επικοινωνιας για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη ειναι ενας ,εν δυναμει χωρος συγκρουσης , γιατι συγκρουονται τα στερεοτυπα που απεκομισε ο καθε ενας μας απο τη συνολικη αποτιμημα μαθησης την οποια του χορηγησε η χειροτερη παιδεια της Ε.Ε και της ικανοτητας αποστήθισης και παπαγαλιας η απορριψης του καθενος ξεχωριστα* 
Κατα συνεπεια θα σου ξανακανω την ιδια ακριβως προτροπη με χθες 
παρε τις φιλες σου απο το φορουμ για καφε και για μια βολτα στα μαγαζια !
*δεν το λεω για να υποδειξω την κυρια ατελεια του φορουμ να προεπιλεγει ατομα με τα ιδια κινητρα ....*
γιατι ο σχεδιασμος του, ειναι ακριβως ο ιδιος με εκεινο της πλατειας !
σε μια γωνια, καποιοι συζητουν για το λαχειο και ονειρευονται να το κερδισουν για να γινουν ευτυχισμενοι και σε μια αλλη γωνια καποιοι συζητουν για το οτι ο γειτονας δεν εχει να αγορασει παπουτσια για να στελει τα παιδια του στο σχολειο 
η οτι σημερα ζουν στον πλανητη 1.000.000.000 ανθρωποι που κινδυνευουν αμεσα να πεθανουν απο την πεινα !
*αν κατ\'αναγκη ζητησουμε απο τα δυο γκρουπ να γινουν ενα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα καταληξουμε σε καυγα !*
*οι μεν θα λενε , \"αγοραστε λαχεια\" [για να πλουτιζει ο κοκαλης μια που ειναι ολυμπιακοι ] και οι αλλοι θα ζητανε πισω το κρατος προνοιας που καποιοι αφησαν να ξεθωριασει και να σβησει ξαναγυρνωντας ο κοσμος στην ζουγκλα οπου το μεγαλο ψαρι τρωει το μικρο[γιατι ειναι αριστεροι ] !*
*Δυο κοσμοι συνυπαρχουν σε καθε πλατεια* 
Δεν μπορει κανενα απολυτως φορουμ να τους κανει να συμβιωσουν χωρις συγκρουσεις.
*Αυτο ομως που μπορει να κανει ειναι να προδιαγραψει λιγους και ευδιακριτους ορους συμμετοχης για καθε μελος οσον αφορα την συμπεριφορα του προς τον συνομιλητη του !*
Οχι το περιεχομενο των επιχειρηματων του , για να μην φιμωνεται η καθε κατινα , η ο καθε λακης , αλλα τον τροπο που θα απευθυνει τον αντιλογο η την χρηση της ατομικης επικοινωνιας του προς οφελος του συνολου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Νίκο....

Θα ήθελα να σου κάνω μια πρόταση...

Πέρα από αυτό που θα αποφασίσεις για να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα εδώ μέσα, και δεδομένου πως, (απ\' ότι τελικά φαίνεται), δεν έχεις χρόνο και κόσμο που να ασχοληθεί full time με το φόρουμ, θα ήθελα να σκεφτείς το εξής:
Υπάρχουν μέλη εδώ μέσα, που με την παρουσία τους και την προσφορά τους, έχουν αποδείξει πως αγαπούν, στηρίζουν και δεν έχουν δώσει το παραμικρό δικαίωμα καμιάς συμπεριφοράς πέραν της στήριξης.
Θεωρώ πως αυτοί είναι η sofia, η weird, ο sabb και ο keep_walking. Δεν θέλω να υποτιμήσω άλλα μέλη, αλλά πάντα μιλώ για ποιότητα και για το χρόνο που καταναλώνουν εδώ μέσα, (εκτός του σαμπ που δεν άντεξε κάποιες συμπεριφορές και μας χαιρέτησε).
Έχεις σκεφτεί να τους προτείνεις κάποια εθελοντική συμμετοχή εδώ μέσα?
Αν συμφωνούν και άλλα μέλη με την πρόταση μου, ας το γράψουν.
Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω τη γνώμη σου....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


γυριζεις τωρα 22 σελιδες πισω σε αυτο το ποστ!
εξ\'ορισμου ψυχικο νοσημα σημαινει αδυναμια αυτοελεγχου 
αρα αυτοελεγχο ξεχαστε τον!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> Θεωρώ πως αυτοί είναι η sofia, η weird, ο sabb και ο keep_walking.



H sofia η οποια λειτουργει μεροληπτικα?
η weird η οποια εφυγε οπως ειπε αλλα γυρισε οταν ειδε αιμα?
ο keep_walking ο οποιος συμμετειχε σε πλακιτσα για την οποια μαλιστα οπως εχει γραψει επανειλημμένα δεν εχει μετανιωσει?

Κανενας αλλος δικαστης υπαρχει?
Βαλε και τον εαυτο σου να γινει πιο δικαιη η υποθεση.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



αποψή σου....μόνο που την πρόταση δεν την έκανα σε σένα...

φυσικά, δημοκρατία έχουμε και δεν έχω αντίρηση να πεις τη γνωμη σου, όπως και άλλα μέλη.

Άλλωστε γι αυτό το λόγο το έγραψα δημόσια και δεν έστειλα υ2υ στο νίκο.....για να μιλήσουν όλοι.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> φυσικά, δημοκρατία έχουμε και δεν έχω αντίρηση να πεις τη γνωμη σου, όπως και άλλα μέλη.



μερσω.

Καλυτερα ομως να μην ραβετε κουστουμια,
θα σας μεινουν στη ντουλαπα.....

(κλεμενο απο τον γιωργακη)

----------


## nature

κουστούμια και ταγιέρ.... 
χαχαχα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κρίνο...απο σενα δεν περίμενα και τίποτε άλλο..

Απ\' τη σοβαροφανή νάτσουρ όμως που μας έχει πρήξει πως οι ειρωνίες έχουν καταστρέψει το φόρουμ, δεν περίμενα να καρφωθεί τόσο πολύ......(όλα χρήσιμα είναι).....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> (όλα χρήσιμα είναι).....




ετσι... ετσι.....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κρίνο...απο σενα δεν περίμενα και τίποτε άλλο..
> 
> Απ\' τη σοβαροφανή νάτσουρ όμως που μας έχει πρήξει πως οι ειρωνίες έχουν καταστρέψει το φόρουμ, δεν περίμενα να καρφωθεί τόσο πολύ......(όλα χρήσιμα είναι).....



Είχες δεν είχες πάλι την είπες.....
3 λέξεις είπα....
ένα επίκαιρο αστειάκι. 
το λέγαν ραδιόφωνα και τηλεοράσεις και εφημερίδες....

Δεν έθιξα κανέναν!!!!!!
Πολύ περισσότερο εσένα κυρία Θεοφανία.

Εσπευσες όμως να αυτοαναιρεθείς. Τόσο γρήγορα. Μα τόσο γρήγορα.
Εσύ που δυο αράδες πιο πάνω βιάστηκες τάχα μου να δεσμευτείς πως θα αλλάξεις επι το καλύτερο,
δυο ακριβώς αράδες μετά,
σπεύδεις να με αποκαλέσεις
σοβαροφανή..
που ΣΑΣ έχω πρήξει,
εγώ που γράφω 2 ποστ την ημέρα.....

Και καρφώθηκα κιόλας σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου.....

Μπράβο, καλά το πας.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για άλλη μια φορά αποδείξατε και οι δυο πως το θέμα σας είμαι εγώ και όχι το καλό του φόρουμ...

Συνεχίστε...

Δεν θα σας κάνω τη χάρη να τσακωθώ μαζί σας....Εξκιουζμι.....

----------


## krino

ναι μωρε, μην ασχολεισαι..... εσυ να απαξιωνεις τετοιες ποταπες ιστοριες.


Αντε γεια τωρα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘEOΦANIA ΔEN ΘA ΠΩ AN ΣYMΦΩNΩ ME TA ΠPOΣΩΠA ΠOY ANEΦEPEΣ AΛΛA KAΛYTEPA NA MHN MΠΛEXΘOYN MEΛH ΣTHN ΔIAXEIPHΣH TOY ΦOPOYM. APKETEΣ KONTPEΣ YΠAPXOYN.
OΣO ΓIA TIΣ ΔIAΓPAΦEΣ AN KAI ΔEN EIMAI YΠEP ΘA EΛEΓA NA YΠAPXOYN MEXPI NA ΣTPΩΣOYN TA ΠPAΓMATA KAI XΩPIΣ KAΘYΣTEPHΣEIΣ. 
MIA ΠAPATHPHΣH KAI META MΠAN. ΣTHN EΠOMENH ΔIAΓPAΦH. EXEI KANEIΣ NA ΦOBHΘEI KATI?
ΠANTΩΣ KATA BAΘOΣ ΠIΣTEYΩ OTI O NIKOΣ ΔEN ΘA KANEI THN ΠAPAMIKPH AΛΛAΓH

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> EXEI KANEIΣ NA ΦOBHΘEI KATI?
> 
> - οχι βεβαια.
> 
> 
> ΠANTΩΣ KATA BAΘOΣ ΠIΣTEYΩ OTI O NIKOΣ ΔEN ΘA KANEI THN ΠAPAMIKPH AΛΛAΓH 
> 
> - αυτο θα σημαινει οτι η κριση ολο και θα χειροτερευει.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Για άλλη μια φορά αποδείξατε και οι δυο πως το θέμα σας είμαι εγώ και όχι το καλό του φόρουμ...
> 
> Συνεχίστε...
> 
> Δεν θα σας κάνω τη χάρη να τσακωθώ μαζί σας....Εξκιουζμι.....


Το θέμα μου ήταν να αστειευτώ με το αστειάκι των κουστουμιών- ταγιέρ.

Η Σοβαροφανής Nature.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> EXEI KANEIΣ NA ΦOBHΘEI KATI?
> 
> ...


εγω παντως εσβησα σημερα ενα ακομα προσωπικο μηνυμα !
θα ακολουθησουν ισως και αλλα αλλα δεν κουραζομαι καθολου να το κανω !
Πιο πολυ με κουραζει να διαβαζω καποια θεματα .....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΓIATI TA ΣBHNEIΣ KAI ΔEN TA AΦHNEIΣ AΠΛA NA EINAI 100 ΩΣTE NA MHN MΠOPEIΣ NA ΔEXΘEIΣ AΛΛA?
EINAI TOΣO AΠΛO AN ΠPAΓMATIKA EXEIΣ ΠPOBΛHMA

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΘEOΦANIA ΔEN ΘA ΠΩ AN ΣYMΦΩNΩ ME TA ΠPOΣΩΠA ΠOY ANEΦEPEΣ AΛΛA KAΛYTEPA NA MHN MΠΛEXΘOYN MEΛH ΣTHN ΔIAXEIPHΣH TOY ΦOPOYM. APKETEΣ KONTPEΣ YΠAPXOYN.


Συμφωνώ με τον Ο_ε_δ.
Άλλωστε στην περίπτωση που χρειάζονται άτομα να παρακολουθούν πιο εντατικά το φόρουμ πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βρει ο Νίκος ώστε να μην είναι μέλη τα ίδια.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΘEOΦANIA ΔEN ΘA ΠΩ AN ΣYMΦΩNΩ ME TA ΠPOΣΩΠA ΠOY ANEΦEPEΣ AΛΛA KAΛYTEPA NA MHN MΠΛEXΘOYN MEΛH ΣTHN ΔIAXEIPHΣH TOY ΦOPOYM. APKETEΣ KONTPEΣ YΠAPXOYN.
> 
> 
> ...




+1


Κατά την γνώμη μου σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να είναι μέλη του φορουμ γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε, τα μέλη κουβαλάνε προκαταλήψεις (π.χ. μια κόντρα με ένα άλλο μέλος) και όπως ξέρουμε, δεν θέλει και πολύ ώστε μια κατάσταση να βγάλει τον χειρότερο \"μπάτσο\" που κρύβει ο καθένας μέσα του. 

Αν είναι να μπουν extra moderators να είναι άτομα ουδέτερα.


Εξάλλου ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τον χαμό που γίνεται...εντάξει μερικά θρεντς εδώ και στο \"γενικά\" έχουν ξεφύγει αλλά άμα το δει κάποιος αντικειμενικά ΟΛΑ τα άλλα σαμπ-φορουμς συνεχίζουν κανονικότατα την λειτουργία τους...το μόνο που έχουμε είναι 2-3 θρεντ και 2-3 άτομα που επειδή προφανώς δεν έχουν κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουν και νομίζουν ότι είναι ο bin laden του e-psychology έχουν κηρύξει jihad εναντίων κάποιων ατόμων, παίζοντας το \"οι νεο-συντηρητικοί προστάτες της ηθικής του e-psychology\" ενώ οι ίδιοι είναι μερικοί από τους ποιο μεγάλους κουτσομπόληδες και \"κατίνες\" , παρόντες σε κάθε θρεντ που υπάρχει \"φωτιά\" και \'πικάντικα\" θέματα, βγάζοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο μια υποκρισία ανευ προηγουμένου. Φυσικά τους αρέσει πολύ όλο αυτό αφού δεν έχουν μάλλον κάποιον να διαφωνήσουν και να επιχειρηματολογήσουν έξω, γεμίζοντας έτσι τον χρόνο τους με ηλίθια κυβερνο-debates που αναλώνονται σε ανούσια θέματα που δεν έχουν κανένα σκοπό η λόγο ύπαρξης πέρα από το να διασκεδάσουν τους εαυτούς τους...well done losers!

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χαχαχα ο παλιός καλός Πετραν! Ρε συ που το ξέρεις. Πολλοί εδώ μέσα είναι δηλωμένοι επιστήμονες και οι περισσότεροι εργάζονται.. δεν είναι και τόσο loosers δηλαδή όπως λες! Αλλά βέβαια ποιόν να πιστέψεις και ποιον όχι... τους αγγαριομάχους η τους λουφατζίδες..?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Εξάλλου ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τον χαμό που γίνεται...εντάξει μερικά θρεντς εδώ και στο \"γενικά\" έχουν ξεφύγει αλλά άμα το δει κάποιος αντικειμενικά ΟΛΑ τα άλλα σαμπ-φορουμς συνεχίζουν κανονικότατα την λειτουργία τους...το μόνο που έχουμε είναι 2-3 θρεντ και 2-3 άτομα που επειδή προφανώς δεν έχουν κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουν και νομίζουν ότι είναι ο bin laden του e-psychology έχουν κηρύξει jihad εναντίων κάποιων ατόμων, παίζοντας το \"οι νεο-συντηρητικοί προστάτες της ηθικής του e-psychology\" ενώ οι ίδιοι είναι μερικοί από τους ποιο μεγάλους κουτσομπόληδες και \"κατίνες\" , παρόντες σε κάθε θρεντ που υπάρχει \"φωτιά\" και \'πικάντικα\" θέματα, βγάζοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο μια υποκρισία ανευ προηγουμένου. Φυσικά τους αρέσει πολύ όλο αυτό αφού δεν έχουν μάλλον κάποιον να διαφωνήσουν και να επιχειρηματολογήσουν έξω, γεμίζοντας έτσι τον χρόνο τους με ηλίθια κυβερνο-debades που αναλώνονται σε ανούσια θέματα που δεν έχουν κανένα σκοπό η λόγο ύπαρξης πέρα από το να διασκεδάσουν τους εαυτούς τους...well done losers!



Πετράν....συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και αυτή είναι η πεποίθηση των περισότερων μελών εδώ μέσα, άχετα αν δεν παίρνουν θέση για να μη γίνει ακόμη πιο μπάχαλο το φόρουμ...

Ευελπιστούμε στην ορθή κρίση και τις αποφάσεις του νίκου....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Και τι πάει να πει ότι εργάζονται και είναι δηλωμένοι επιστήμονες? Δεν λέει τίποτα αυτό. Την κάθε βλακεία και κόμπλεξ τους μια χαρά πάντως ξέρουν να την πλασάρουν εδώ μέσα και αυτά δεν είναι καθόλου επιστημονικά...

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται επιστημονική γνώση για να μάθει ο οποιοσδήποτε να σέβεται τους συνανθρώπους του.

----------


## λίτσα

έχω μια χαζή απορία....
όταν κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί με τα λεγόμενά μου εγώ τί κάνω;;;
του την λέω συνεχώς ή απλά αδιαφορώ;;;;;

παρακολουθώ το θέμα και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη....παντού διενέξεις....
μα αυτό είναι φυσικό λογικό και ευκολονόητο εφόσον το φόρουμ αποτελείται από τόσα άτομα τα οποία είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους....
γιατί λοιπόν αυτή η σύγκρουση και γιατί να γίνεται αναφορά για διαγραφές;;;;
δεν θα πω αν συμφωνώ ή όχι αυτή δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά....
εγώ είμαι εδώ για να διαβάζω τα προβλήματα των συνανθρώπων μου να βοηθώ όταν και όπως μπορώ και να εκθέτω τους δικούς μου προβληματισμούς.....και όχι για να κρίνω συμπεριφορές άλλων ανθρώπων είτε μου αρέσουν είτε όχι...

όταν κάτι με ενοχλεί αδιαφορώ...
όταν κάτι δεν με αφορά αδιαφορώ....
όταν κάτι δεν με εκφράζει αδιαφορώ....
φυσικά θα μου πείτε εσύ μιλάς για τον εαυτό σου και πως είναι άτομα εδώ μέσα που δεν το κάνουν αυτό...
ε λοιπόν και τί να κάνουμε ;;; να πάρουμε κεφάλια ή να γίνουμε οι κριτές όλων;;;;

ας δούμε πρώτα ο καθένας και πρώτη και καλύτερη εγώ την δική μας καμπούρα και μετά του γείτονα....

τα είπα όσο πιο απλά μπορούσα....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> .....
> Εξάλλου ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τον χαμό που γίνεται...εντάξει μερικά θρεντς εδώ και στο \"γενικά\" έχουν ξεφύγει αλλά άμα το δει κάποιος αντικειμενικά ΟΛΑ τα άλλα σαμπ-φορουμς συνεχίζουν κανονικότατα την λειτουργία τους...το μόνο που έχουμε είναι 2-3 θρεντ και 2-3 άτομα που επειδή προφανώς δεν έχουν κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουν και νομίζουν ότι είναι ο bin laden του e-psychology έχουν κηρύξει jihad εναντίων κάποιων ατόμων, παίζοντας το \"οι νεο-συντηρητικοί προστάτες της ηθικής του e-psychology\" ενώ οι ίδιοι είναι μερικοί από τους ποιο μεγάλους κουτσομπόληδες και \"κατίνες\" , παρόντες σε κάθε θρεντ που υπάρχει \"φωτιά\" και \'πικάντικα\" θέματα, βγάζοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο μια υποκρισία ανευ προηγουμένου. Φυσικά τους αρέσει πολύ όλο αυτό αφού δεν έχουν μάλλον κάποιον να διαφωνήσουν και να επιχειρηματολογήσουν έξω, γεμίζοντας έτσι τον χρόνο τους με ηλίθια κυβερνο-debates που αναλώνονται σε ανούσια θέματα που δεν έχουν κανένα σκοπό η λόγο ύπαρξης πέρα από το να διασκεδάσουν τους εαυτούς τους...well done losers!


α γεια σου...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> ΓIATI TA ΣBHNEIΣ KAI ΔEN TA AΦHNEIΣ AΠΛA NA EINAI 100 ΩΣTE NA MHN MΠOPEIΣ NA ΔEXΘEIΣ AΛΛA?
> EINAI TOΣO AΠΛO AN ΠPAΓMATIKA EXEIΣ ΠPOBΛHMA


εγραψα καπου προηγουμενα οτι δεχομαι μηνυματα μονο απο την διαχειρηση! 
γιατι συνεχιζουν να μου στελνουν ατομα τα οποια εχω ζητησει απο δημοσιο βημα της διαγραφη τους ?
Δεν φταιει η αδυναμια σου να καταλαβεις αλλα να δεις το οτι καποιοι εχουν βαλθει σκοπιμα να μας εκνευρισουν για να φιμωσουν το φορουμ ....
Οποιος συνεχιζει να αναταλασει προσωπικα μηνυματα , εκθετει συνειδητα τον εαυτο του σε ομαδοποιηση ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AN ΘEΛEI NA ΣOY ΠEI KATI O ANTMIN TO KANEì KAI ΔHMOΣIA. 
ΛEΣ KAI ΔEN EXEI AΛΛH ΔOYΛEIA NA KANEI O NIKOΣ

----------


## krino

Η εβδομαδα περασε και δεν ειδα κατι να κινειται.
Μονο τα μελη εμειναν να συζητανε, πολυ πιθανον πλεον να φαινεται ως γκρινια.
Γιατι ειναι η πολλοστη φορα που ερχομαστε στην ιδια κουβεντα, στο ιδιο προβλημα με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα και απο οτι φαινεται χωρις λυση....


Στο μεταξυ το μανιπουλαρισμα καλα κρατει....
τελευταιο δειγμα εδω,






> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πελ...θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω και εγω αν και δεν έχω διπολική...Σε περιπτωση που μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι....
> 
> 
> ...



Καποιοι προσπαθουν να οργανωσουν τα προβληματα τους - και καλα κανουν φυσικα - αλλα απο οτι φαινεται οι νταβατζηδες καραδοκουν.....
Οπως καραδοκουν εδω και τοσους μηνες σε ολο το φορουμ.
Καμια κινηση δεν θελουν να παιζει χωρις να την ελεγχουν και να μην την περνανε απο την κανιστρα τους.


Η κατινια, η ιντριγκα, οι πλακιτσες ειναι πλεον ενας ισχυρος πολος στο φορουμ. 
Ισως και νομιμοποιημενος πλεον, το κατα ποσο ισχυρος βεβαια κανεις δεν μπορει να το ξερει.



Σε αυτο το θρεντ ομως,
ανοιξε μια συζητηση με ενα τετοιο περιεχομενο.
Αρκετα μελη συζητησαν, επιχειρηματολογησαν, διαφωνησαν η συνφωνησαν.
Προτασεις ακουστηκαν πολλες, εκτος των αλλων και διαγραφες.

Τελικως ζουμι ΜΗΔΕΝ εις το πηλικιο.... (α καλο ε?)
Τα φαινομενα δειχνουν οτι ετσι θα πορευομαστε και οποιος αντεξει.
Συχνα πυκνα, θα υπαρχει αναγκη να μαζευονται οπως οπως οι ασυμαζευτοι.
Μεχρι να ερθει η στιγμη της απολυτης παρακμης.


Θα δειξει,
προς το παρον καλο ΣΚ σε ολους και ελπιζω με λιγας βροχας.....

----------


## Arsi

Κρίνο ειλικρινά που το είδες το πρόβλημα?
Είναι πολύ θετική η κίνηση της Θεοφανίας απ\'την άλλη βλέπω εσένα να καραδοκείς κ να ψάχνεις να πιαστείς απ΄το οτιδήποτε ακόμα κ αν αυτό έχει θετική βάση.
Κανείς δεν ελέγχει κανέναν κ δε μπορεί άλλωστε.Που την είδες την κατινιά κ την ίντριγκα στο παρόν δλδ?ή τον νταβατζή?υπάρχουν νταβαντζήδες κ δεν το ξέρω?

----------


## krino

εχει νοημα ειλικρινα να το συζητησουμε?

Εσυ λες οτι ειναι θετικο σαν κινηση μια τετοια συμμετοχη, εγω λεω οτι ειναι αρνητικο.
Δεν ξερω ομως αν αξιζει το κοπο, να πω το γιατι και το πως.

Λες οτι ψαχνω να πιαστω απο οτιδηποτε,
δυστυχως οταν η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει, αναγκαζομαι να κανω πραγματα που δεν μου αντιστοιχουν.
Επισης δυστυχως το φορουμ αποκτησε νταβατζήδες, οχι σημερα, ουτε χθες.....
Το αν δεν το ξερεις, ε οκ, αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Αρκετοι ακομα ειτε υπαρχουν ειτε οχι, δεν τους ενδιαφερει.

Να σου πω ομως καταληγωντας,
δεν εχει και μεγαλο ενδιαφερον τι πιστευεις εσυ η εγω η οποιος.
Ο καθενας λεει οτι πιστευει, κουβεντα να γινεται δηλαδη.....


ΥΓ..... ασχετο, πες της γιωτας οτι δεν εχει δικαιο....
:P:P:P

----------


## knoulp

[quote]_Originally posted by krino_
εχει νοημα ειλικρινα να το συζητησουμε?

Εσυ λες οτι ειναι θετικο σαν κινηση μια τετοια συμμετοχη, εγω λεω οτι ειναι αρνητικο.
Δεν ξερω ομως αν αξιζει το κοπο, να πω το γιατι και το πως.








Είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις κάτι για να πεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.....
Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα όμως να μας εκθέσεις τις αντιρρήσεις σου μήπως και μας βοηθήσεις να κάνουμε τον σύλλογο καλύτερο από αυτό που φανταζόμαστε.....

Θα χαρώ πολύ να δω τις προτάσεις σου....
Και βέβαια εάν το επιθυμείς να τις συζητήσουμε κιόλας ....

----------


## krino

γεια σου knoulp καλως ηρθες,

αν εννοεις το θεμα του θρεντ, οχι δεν εχω να πω κατι, ηδη εχω γραψει παρα πολλα και αρκουν.
Αν εννοεις το θεμα του συλλογου να σου πω την γνωμη μου.
Καθε συλλογος φτιαχνεται για να συνεννωσει, προασπισει, ενημερωσει ατομα με κοινα προβληματα.
Ετσι για παραδειγμα να πω για μενα.
Εγω δεν πασχω απο κατι, δεν παιρνω φαρμακα, δεν εχω ερθει σε μια θεση οπως αρκετοι αλλοι που εχουν αισθανθει βαλλομενοι καθως η Χ ψυχικη παθηση τους απομονωσε και τους εκανε να ζητουν μια ασπιδα προστασιας.
Σε τι ακριβως θα βοηθουσε η παρουσια μου, αντε στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, να ειμαι συμπαραστατης?

Εδω υπαρχει μια παρεξηγηση,
αλλο φορουμ - αλλο συλλογος.
Φορουμ ειναι μια ανοικτη πλατεια (οπως εχει ο πανος) ελευθερης διελευσης.
Συλλογος ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο.
Δεν μαζευει αλτρουιστες ανθρωπους αλλα ανθρωπους με κοινα προβληματα.
Δεν υπαρχει παγκοσμιως κανενας συλλογος που να εχει μελη της με ανομοιογενη χαρακτηριστικα.
Αρα λοιπον εκεινο που πρεπει να με προτρεπει να γινω μελος σε ενα τετοιο συλλογο ειναι το προβλημα μου και οχι κατι αλλο. Κι αυτο για ενα και μοναδικο λογο: Να ασιθανονται ολα τα μελη του συλλογου ισοτιμα και να εχουν κοινες αφετηριες, πονους και ελπιδες. Αλλιως δημιουργουνται μοιραια ανισοβαρεις καταστασεις σε καποιους που εχουν ρποβλημα και σε καποιους που οχι.

Αγαπητε/η knoulp,
εφοσον θα συμμετεχεις στο συλλογο θα σου πω απο εμπειρια την δεκαχρονη περιπου συμμετοχη στον παλιο μου επαγγελματικο συλλογο, οτι μια ενωση ανθρωπων κατω απο νομικο πλαισιο δεν ειναι το ιδιο με ενα φορουμ που πας και ερχεσαι και λες οτι θες.
Προσωπικά εχω πει οτι ειμαι διαθεσιμος να βοηθησω οσο μπορω τον συλλογο σας, με βαση οτι γνωσεις διαθετω και εφοσον φανουν χρησιμες, αλλα μεχρι εκει. Δεν εχω καμια θεση ουσιαστικη ουτε στο συλλογο σας, ουτε στις συζητησεις σας, ουτε στις αποφασεις σας.







Με την ευκαιρια,
σας ευχομαι να συγκροτηθειτε συντομα,
και ακομα πιο συντομα να περασετε σε δρασεις.
Οτι αλλη διευκρινηση χρειαστεις, ευχαριστως να με ενοχλησεις.

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Κρίνο ειλικρινά που το είδες το πρόβλημα?
> Είναι πολύ θετική η κίνηση της Θεοφανίας απ\'την άλλη βλέπω εσένα να καραδοκείς κ να ψάχνεις να πιαστείς απ΄το οτιδήποτε ακόμα κ αν αυτό έχει θετική βάση.
> Κανείς δεν ελέγχει κανέναν κ δε μπορεί άλλωστε.Που την είδες την κατινιά κ την ίντριγκα στο παρόν δλδ?ή τον νταβατζή?υπάρχουν νταβαντζήδες κ δεν το ξέρω?


Γεια σου Άρση, που δε σε ξέρω, δε με ξέρεις αλλά δεν αντέχω στον πειρασμό και θα επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ το παραπάνω που λες, κι ας είμαι πολύ πρόσφατο μέλος... δεν το είδες μόνο εσύ αυτό που αναφέρεις. Είναι οφθαλμοφανέστατο και ορατό από όλες τις μεριές...  :Smile:

----------


## nature

Alobar, καλησπέρα.
Θα σε παρακαλέσω να μη γενικεύεις. 
Κάτι που το αισθάνεσαι με έναν τρόπο Α δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι το βλέπουν το ίδιο. 
Προσωπικά το \"ορατό από όλες τις μεριές\" που λες, δεν εκφράζει την δική μου αντίληψη των πραγμάτων. Και το \"οφθαλμοφανέστατο\" δεν εκφράζει και τους δικούς μου οφθαλμούς. 
Καλό ΣΚ

----------


## Alobar

Κι εγώ θα σε παρακαλέσω να μη προσπαθείς να με βάλεις σε μια διαδικασία κατά την οποία θα αναλωθώ αδίκως. Σέβομαι το ότι είσαι παλιό μέλος, αλλά μέλος είμαι κι εγώ πια. Δεν έχω ανάγκη υπονοουμένων, γράφω πολλά χρόνια και πάντα ευθέως. Η άποψη αφορά τη ματιά ενός ανθρώπου που βλέπει να \'σηκώνεται\' το θρεντ στα καλά καθούμενα και να χρησιμοποιείται στην κυριολεξία η πρόθεση ενός άλλου μέλους για να προσφέρει βοήθεια. Δε μ\' ενδιαφέρει αν λέγεται \'κίτσα, πίτσα, λίτσα\' κι ούτε θα κάνω το λάθος να ανατρέξω στις διαφορές σας που τείνουν να κατακλύσουν κι άλλα θρεντς. Επίσης, δε μ\' ενδιαφέρει το τί χαρακτηριστικά \'πρέπει\' να έχουν τα μέλη ενός συλλόγου. Στην καλή πρόθεση δε βλέπω να στέκεται κανείς. Τόσο αδιάφορη έχει καταντίσει σε μια εποχή αδράνειας και παρτακισμού; Αν η δική μου ματιά κάνει λάθος λοιπόν, τότε εσύ αγαπητή Φύση, δε προσπαθείς τώρα να αναζωπυρώσεις το θρεντ που έτσι κι αλλιώς πυροδοτήθηκε από τη σελ. 33, κι εγώ είμαι απλά άσχετη και σφάλλω... δε θέλω καν να διαβάσω για το τί σύλλογο πρόκειται προς το παρόν. Μου έφτασε η καλή διάθεση που βγαίνει από τη φράση του μέλους. Και μου φτάνει για όλες τις μεριές... ευχαριστώ.

Έντιτ: \'... εχει νοημα ειλικρινα να το συζητησουμε?...\'

Όντως, δεν είχε καν νόημα...

Υ.Γ. Εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου. Και δε θέλω να μπω σε διάλογο με τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη. 
Ά, και καλό βράδυ!

----------


## krino

δεν θα συζητησω αλλο τα αυτονοητα, ουτε θα επιχειρηματολογουμε με τις ωρες.
Οποιοσδηποτε συλλογος ειαι υποχρεωμενος να συντασει ενα καταστατικο.
Ενα απο τα αρθρα του πρεπει να αναφερει για τα μελη.
Συνηθως αρχιζει καπως ετσι........ \"μέλη του Συλλόγου μπορούν να γίνουν...........\"



Αυτα και οποιος θελει να καταλαβει, καταλαβαινει.
Οποιος οχι, μπορει να βλεπει φαντασματα.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> Επίσης, δε μ\' ενδιαφέρει το τί χαρακτηριστικά \'πρέπει\' να έχουν τα μέλη ενός συλλόγου.


για αυτο ακριβως δεν καταλαβαινεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.
Αλλα δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να το καταλαβεις κιολας.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Alobar, καλησπέρα.
> Θα σε παρακαλέσω να μη γενικεύεις. 
> Κάτι που το αισθάνεσαι με έναν τρόπο Α δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι το βλέπουν το ίδιο. 
> Προσωπικά το \"ορατό από όλες τις μεριές\" που λες, δεν εκφράζει την δική μου αντίληψη των πραγμάτων. Και το \"οφθαλμοφανέστατο\" δεν εκφράζει και τους δικούς μου οφθαλμούς. 
> Καλό ΣΚ


οταν τα περισσοτερα ατομα το βλεπουν με τον Α τροπο τοτε γινεται οφθαλμοφανες.και τοτε οι εξαιρεσεις απλα επιβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα.
αναρωτιεμαι νατουρ αν προτεινες εσυ να βοηθησεις μια κατασταση,αν ο κρινο ξεκινουσε σε εσενα τετοιου ειδους επιθεση.
καποτε πρεπει να καταλαβουν μερικοι πως δεν φτανει να κανουν μονο προτασεις για καλυτερο φορουμ αλλα να τις τηρουν κιολας.απο τα πολλα λογια εφτασε το φορουμ εδω που ειναι.
αν ειναι δυνατον!!,να γραφετε σελιδες για βελτιωση του φορουμ και οταν πρεπει να το αποδειξετε με πραξεις να γινονται τετοιες προσωπικες επιθεσεις που εγω στο κατω κατω δεν βλεπω κατι μεμπτο στο να βοηθησει καποιος εναν συλλογο η ενα φορουμ.
νατουρ εσυ βλεπεις κατι κακο;αν θελεις σχολιασε και την σταση του κρινου και οχι μονο την σταση του νεου μελους γιατι ετσι μας συμφερει.
μπραβο θεοφανια,μακαρι να υπαρξουν και αλλα ατομα που ειναι διατεθειμενα να δωσουν κομματι απο τον προσωπικο τους χρονο για βοηθεια των συνανθρωπων μας.

----------


## giota

μου φαίνεται δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε αντί να προσπαθήσουμε για κάτι καλό ανθρώπινο πιανόμαστε απο λεπτομέρειες.Κρίνο θα ήταν καλό να βοηθήσεις με έργα και αν εν μπορείς μην βάζεις εμπόδια στο να γίνει κάτι καλό

----------


## Alobar

Οκ, αφού με τσιγκλάς, να σου απαντήσω λοιπόν. Στα 8 χρόνια που σε \'γνωρίζω\' διαδικτυακά, η συμπεριφορά σου και οι τακτικές σου μου είναι γνωστές πια. Φράσεις του τύπου \'για αυτο ακριβως δεν καταλαβαινεις\' είναι δεδομένες για κάποιον που συνηθίζει να μιλά για λογαριασμό άλλων. Κι άλλα πολλά. Δε σου δίνω τη χαρά να πιστέψεις ότι με έκανες και \'τσίμπησα\'. Εγώ αποφάσισα να σου απαντήσω. Ξέρεις είμαι κι εγώ μέλος 23 χρόνια σε δυο συλλόγους. Κανένας μας δεν έχει κοινά προβλήματα με αδέσποτα ζώα, είμαστε όλοι με στέγη και φαγητό, δε κυκλοφορούμε \'αδέσποτοι\'. Ά κι αυτό:

\'... Εγω δεν πασχω απο κατι, δεν παιρνω φαρμακα, δεν εχω ερθει σε μια θεση οπως αρκετοι αλλοι που εχουν αισθανθει βαλλομενοι καθως η Χ ψυχικη παθηση τους απομονωσε και τους εκανε να ζητουν μια ασπιδα προστασιας...\'

Η ψυχική πάθηση - περιμένοντας ακόμη και θα περιμένω αιωνίως να υπάρξει ορισμός για \'μη ψυχικά πάσχοντα\' - δε βάλλει τους ανθρώπους από μόνη της πάντα. Εγώ πάλι επιφυλλάσσομαι για όλους εμάς που δε μας έχουν κάνει διάγνωση ακόμη...

Σε καληνύχτισα; Όχι; Άντε καλό βράδυ οριστικά!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> Στα 8 χρόνια που σε \'γνωρίζω\' διαδικτυακά




μαστα, το πιασα.
Κακως και μου απαντησες,
οι καληνυχτες σου περισευουν.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Η ψυχική πάθηση - περιμένοντας ακόμη και θα περιμένω αιωνίως να υπάρξει ορισμός για \'μη ψυχικά πάσχοντα\' - δε βάλλει τους ανθρώπους από μόνη της πάντα.


Το μήνυμα σου Alobar εκφράζει ωριμότητα σκέψης και κριτική ικανότητα. Στοιχεία, είναι η αλήθεια, με τα οποία δεν βαδίζει ο κοινός νους. Οι πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι στις μέρες μας είναι τόσο ενοχικοί ακριβώς επειδή η κοινή γνώμη ρίχνει το φταίξιμο, το κάθε φταίξιμο, στην ατομική υπόσταση, διαφυλάσσοντας έτσι την κάθε κοινωνική ομάδα που κρύβεται πίσω από τους ανταγωνιστικούς σκοπούς της και, αγνοώντας συνειδητά το δυναμικό που φορτίζει την κάθε ατομική υπόσταση... τους χρισμένους ρόλους που την δημιούργησαν.

Αν είναι όλα ένα παιχνίδι τότε καλύτερα να μην κρατάμε χρονόμετρο και σκορ γιατί ούτως η άλλως το παιχνίδι είναι στημένο..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> οταν τα περισσοτερα ατομα το βλεπουν με τον Α τροπο τοτε γινεται οφθαλμοφανες.
> 
> 
> ποια ειναι τα περισσοτερα ατομα κυριε εξυονακιδη?
> απο ποτε εγινες στατιστικολογος του φορουμ και δεν το καταλαβα?
> 
> ...

----------


## TC

Αμαν βρε παιδιά...

δεν βαρεθήκατε πια???

φτάνει!

φ τ ά ν ε ι !!!!!

και στην τελική, αν έχετε προσωπικά προβλήματα μεταξύ σας, λύστε τα αλλού.

πού την έχετε αποθηκευμένη τόση πικρή χολή???

φτάνει! νισάφι! αρκετά!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by TC_
> 
> πού την έχετε αποθηκευμένη τόση πικρή χολή???



εεεεε πωςςςςςςςςς......
8 χρονια αποθηκευε χολη η αλομπαρια...
να μην την εκτονωσει καποια στιγμη?
εμ θα σκασει η καημενη.....


Αλομπαρ,
αφου με ξερεις 8 χρονια,
θα επρεπε να γνωριζεις οτι η φτηνια που βγαζεις δεν με επιασε ποτε και δεν θα πιασει ουτε τωρα.
Και αμα τραβας και αλλο ζορι, μην αγχωνεσαι θα σε εξυπηρετησω.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> οταν τα περισσοτερα ατομα το βλεπουν με τον Α τροπο τοτε γινεται οφθαλμοφανες.
> ...


αυτα που γραφεις ειναι δικα σου συμπερασματα που τα υποστηριζεις μονο εσυ στη μοναξια σου.η \"φατρια\" οπως λες,(εγω το λεω συμφορητες που συμφωνουμε σε ορισμενα θεματα και τελικα ειμαστε και πιο πολλοι απο οσο πιστευα) εχουμε διαφορετικη γνωμη.η οποια γνωμη μας βεβαια ποτε δεν σε ενδιαφερει αλλα γραφεις 30 σελιδες για να μας το αποδειξεις ποσο πολυ δεν σε ενδιαφερει.βεβαια το δικο σου αυτονοητο ειναι ισχυροτερο απο το δικο μας αυτονοητο των 20 ατομων οποτε τι να λεμε.στο εχω ξαναπει κρινο,ξυπνααααα ,δεν ειναι βροχη,αλλιως λεγεται...

----------


## krino

Πως φανταστηκες ποτε οτι με ενδιαφερει αν ειστε 20 η 200?
Πως νομιζες οτι μετραω κατι με το αν μαζευετε κοσμος?

Δεν εχω να ξυπνησω σε κατι αγαπητε εμπνευστη,
φυσικα και ειμαι μονος μου, γιατι ποτε δεν θα ηθελα να ειμαι με καποιον....
Ειναι επιλογη να εισαι μονος σου αγαπητε, και οχι αναγκη.

Μπορειτε να εχετε οσοι θελετε την γνωμη σας,
Εκεινο που με απασχολουσε παντα ειναι κατα ποσο εχω δικαιο αν εχω και οχι το ποσοι μαζευεστε.


Επειδη ατυχως με γνωριζεις ελαχιστα,
πληροφοριες αρκετες για μενα μπορει να σου δωσει η αλομπαρ.
Σιγουρα θα σε πληροφορησει οτι υπηρξαν και αλλοι σαν και σενα στο παρελθον που μουρμουραγαν ξυπναααααααα.....
Τα χρονια περασαν και τωρα πια εχουν σωπασει.....
Οσο για την βροχη, ο βρεγμενος δεν την φοβαται.
Αρκει να πιστεψεις στον εαυτο σου φιλε μου, και ολα τα αλλα, ειναι απλα.... μα παρα πολυ απλα....


 :Wink:

----------


## Empneustns

ειναι αυτο που λεμε κρινο, τον αραπη και αν τον πλενεις  :Wink:  εισαι μονος γιατι δεν σε ανεχεται κανενας.οποτε συνεχισε την πορεια σου που τοοοσα χρονια ακολουθεις και ασε εμας που πιστευουμε πως εχεις εντελως λαθος πορεια να το λεμε.

----------


## giota

Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω Κρίνο δεν κάθεσαι να σκεφτείς καλά όλοι άδικο έχουν και εγώ είμαι ο σωστός;λες και πάμε να λύσουμε το Κυπριακό.Πες ότι έχεις δίκιο τι πρόβλημα θα υπάρξει να βοηθήσουν και άτομα που δεν παίρνουν θεραπεία;για να μπουν στο φόρουμ αυτό μήπως ΄εχουν κάποιες ευαισθησίες;υπάρχουν και άτομα καταθλιπτικά που καταπολεμούν το πρόβλημά του χωρίς φάρμακα.Που ξέρεις εσύ γιατί θέλει να βοηθήσει κάποιος;Πρώτον είναι τελείως δικτατορικές οι αντιλήψεις σου,εγωϊστικές παριστάνεις τον ξερώλα και τελικά δείχνεις ότι έχεις ανάγκη θεραπείας γιατί δεν βρίσκω λογικά τα επιχειρήματά σου και γενικότερα την αντίδραση σε όσα λέγονται.Ποιός σου είπε ότι έχεις το αλάθητο;μακάρι να υπάρξουν και άλλοι να ευαισθητοποιηθούν να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by TC_
> Αμαν βρε παιδιά...
> 
> δεν βαρεθήκατε πια???
> 
> φτάνει!
> 
> φ τ ά ν ε ι !!!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## Ananta

Τωρα μαλλον καταλαβα τι ακριβως γινεται στο φορουμ.Μπηκα στον κοπο να το διαβασω με αφορμη καποιο αλλο ποστ εδω περα με καποιο μελος που μου ελεγε οτι γινονται διαφορα εδω και θα τα δω στην πορεια.Τελοσπαντων αυτο που εχω να πω εγω ως νεο μελος ειναι αφενως οτι τελικα σε ολα τα φορουμ τα ιδια γινονται.Ειμαι στη γυρα για ενα φορουμ που να με ευχαριστει να συμμετεχω σαυτο εδω και καιρο.Μαλιστα αυτη η ιδεα του να βρω φορουμ γεννηθηκε απο τη συμβουλη μιας γνωστης.Μου ειχε πει οτι η ιδια προκειμενου να ¨πρηζει΅ φιλους και συγγενεις με τα προβληματα της και να τη λενε γραφικη η να κοροιδευουν καθεται και κανει ποστ σε φορουμ οπου ειναι αγνωστη μεταξυ αγνωστων.Μεχρι τωρα να πω την αληθεια αυτο εμενα δε μου βγηκε σε καλο γιατι παντα μα παντα γινονταν καυγαδες, υπηρχαν καποια μελη που συνεχως εκαναν παρεμβασεις μονο για να ειρωνευτουν, υπηρχαν διπλες εγγραφες μονο και μονο για κραξιματα, κουτσομπολια κατινιες και αλλα πολλα.Και απο οτι βλεπω χωρις να ξερω τα ακριβη γεγονοτα που ηταν η αρχη του κακου, γινονται και εδω.Διαβαζοντας το τοπικ αυτο και αν θελετε τη γνωμη μου πραγματικα δεν ξερω ποιος εχει δικιο και ποιος αδικο, εχω χασει τη μπαλα.Ισως ο καθενας να εχει και τα δικια του δεν ξερω.Παντως θελω να θυμισω σε ολους οτι με το γραπτο λογο ειναι πανευκολες οι παρεξηγησεις διοτι δε μπορεις να δεις με τι ύφος, τι τόνο φωνης κλπ σου λεει ο αλλος αυτα που σου λεει.Κριμα παντως που γινονται ολα αυτα παιδια κοιταξτε να τα βρειτε γιατι οσοι καινουριοι μπαινουν εδω μεσα με προβληματα επενδύουν στο φορουμ και εχουν ελπιδα οτι θα καλυτερέψει η κατασταση τους.Θα θελα να πω στον θεματοθετη και διαχειριστή οτι αφενος διαφωνω στην καταργηση των προσωπικων μηνυματων.Μια τετοια καταργηση κατα τη γνωμη μου θα αυξησει τα δημοσια ξεκατινιάσματα και δε φταινε σε τιποτα τα μελη του φορουμ να διαβαζουν τετοια.Απο κει και περα επειδη θίχτηκε το θεμα διαγραφης μελων.Οι moderators στα φορουμ συχνα πυκνα κανουν ban σε μελη που νομιζουν οτι δε βοηθουν στη σωστη λειτουργεια τους.Αυτη ειναι η εννοια του moderator.Τα κριτηρια τωρα για το ban ειναι οντως υποκειμενικά αλλα απαξ και μπαινεις σε ενα φορουμ το δεχεσαι με τους mods που ηδη υπαρχουν και τους κανονες τους πως να το κανουμε.Πρεπει να υπαρχουν παρεμβασεις εγκαιρες απο τους υπευθυνους και να μην αφηνουν το ξεκατινιασμα να εκτιλίσεται δινοντας ευκαιριες επ απειρον.Δεν ξερω αλλα πρεπει να σταματησει αυτο γιατι στο τελος θα μεινουν μονοι τους οσοι συμμετεχουν στον καυγα και θα τσακώνονται.Δυστυχως ολα αυτα μου θυμιζουν καταστασεις που προσφατα εζησα (και δεν εννοω σε φορουμ αλλα στην προσωπικη μου ζωη) και θελω να τις βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου...εχω σκαλωσει λιγο αυτη τη στιγμη...ισως βιαστηκα να ενθουσιαστω τελικα.Θεμιτο θα ηταν καθε φορα που βλεπετε οτι καποιος εχει ποσταρει κατι που σας προκαλει να κραξετε να μην μπαινετε καν στον κοπο να απαντησετε.Μην ασχολειστε ρε παιδι μου.Οσοι απαντουν με ειρωνίες επανειλημενα μου δινουν παντα την εντυπωση οτι διψανε για καυγαδες.Αν ειναι να δοσει καποιος μια απαντηση ας τη δωσει για να βοηθησει και οχι να ειρωνευτει, ας τη δωσει επισης μονο αν ξερει κατι επι του θεματος.Δε μπορουμε ολοι να ειμαστε γιατροι ή ψυχολογοι.Ισως τελικα θα ηταν καλο να υπηρχαν περισσοτεροι moderators....Ειπα πολλα αλλα ηθελα να τα αναφερω γιατι νομιζω ειναι η τελευταια μου προσπαθεια να συμμετασχω σε μια τετοια online κοινότητα.Αν και εδω γινουν τα ιδια, μαλλον θα εγκαταλείψω την ιδεα που μου χε προτείνει εκεινη η γνωστη...

----------


## giota

Eγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου και δεν χρειάζονται αυτές οι κόντρες αλλά μιλάει η λογική ότι όσο περισσότεροι ασχοληθούν ενεργά τόσο καλύτερο για τον σύλλογο.Δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να βοηθήσει αλλά να σέβεται και τις απόψεις των άλλων γιατί είναι τελείως εγωΙστικό να μην σκέφτεσαι και την άποψη των άλλων.

----------


## PETRAN

Για το όνομα του θεού και της παναγίας (και δεν πιστεύω κιόλας) σταματήστε αυτή τη τρέλα...φένεται πως αυτό που έχετε φτιάξει είναι πλέον πάνω από εσάς και σας έχει κυριέψει...κρίνο...αφού βλέπεις ότι όλοι σου λένε σταμάτα...τώρα εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχεις επίγνωση έτσι? Αντί να κάνεις αυτό κάθεσαι και γράφεις σειρές επι σειρών με μοβ γραμματάκια για να κερδίσεις ΤΙ? Αφού σε όλους φαίνονται κινέζικα αυτά που γράφεις τώρα τελευταία-εσύ και ο πανος12345 γράφεται μια ξένη γλώσσα εδώ μέσα-αυτή είναι η ψυχρή αλήθεια τι να κάνουμε? Αλλά όπως φαίνεται σε έχει κυριέψει ο εγωσιμός σου και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο και κάθεσαι και αναλώνεσαι σε ένα διαδυκτιακό φαντασιακό πόλεμο δίχως αίτια που έχεις πλάσει με το μυαλό σου...παίρνει νόημα η ζωή σου έτσι? (Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις να κάνεις ποιο δημιουργικά και ουσιαστικά πράγματα ξέρω ότι δεν είσαι πιτσιρικάς). Ελπίζω πως όχι...και αφού δεν παίρνει και αφού η πλειοψηφία λέει σταμάτα...ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> και αφού δεν παίρνει και αφού η πλειοψηφία λέει σταμάτα...ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ!



καλημερα πετραν,
ποτε μου δε εμπιστευτηκα τις πλειοψηφιες.
Μεχρι στιγμης στη ζωη μου, δεν εχω βρει κατι λαθος σε αυτο, το αντιθετο θα ελεγα....

Τελος οταν ξερω οτι εχω δικαιο, δεν με ενδιαφερει αν συμφωνουν μαιζ μου πολλοι η κανενας.
Φανταζομαι γνωριζεις περι ψυχολογιας του οχλου....


ΥΓ....... ευτυχως ποτε μου δεν ανηκα σε καποια ομαδα για να πρεπει να μαζεψω συμφωνουντες, ετσι ωστε να εχει δυναμικη η αποψη μου.
Οπως ειπα μου ειναι αδιαφορο ποσοι μαζευονται, ειτε ενας ειναι ειτε εκατο, δινω την ιδια βαρυτητα στο λογο που εχει αυτο που διαβαζω.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> [Τελος οταν ξερω οτι εχω δικαιο, δεν με ενδιαφερει αν συμφωνουν μαιζ μου πολλοι η κανενας.


είσαι σίγουρος ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση έχεις δίκιο;;;;;;
ή έχεις πλάσει στο μυαλό σου το δικό σου δίκαιο;;;;;;;
το οποίο επίτρεψέ μου δεν χρειάζεται να το ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_


είσαι σίγουρος ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση έχεις δίκιο;;;;;;

- φυσικα.


ή έχεις πλάσει στο μυαλό σου το δικό σου δίκαιο;;;;;;;

- οχι βεβαια.



το οποίο επίτρεψέ μου δεν χρειάζεται να το ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι.....

- σαφως.
Επιπλεον πιστευω οτι το εχουμε παρασυζητησει το θεμα.

Καλο δε ειναι, να κλεισουμε την κουβεντα σχετικα με το τι θα κανει το φορουμ.
Εχουμε μιλησει παρα πολυ και οτι ηταν να ειπωθει, σιγουρα εχει γινει.
Η συνεχιση αλλα και η ανακυκλωση της συζητησης, οχι μονο δεν προσφερει αλλα στο τελος απαξιωνει οτι προηγουμενως εχει ειπωθει.


Καποια πραγματα ειναι πλεον δεδομενα και φαινεται οτι ετσι θα πορευτουμε.
Οποτε ειμαστε ολοι αναγκασμενοι να σεβαστουμε το υπαρχον καθεστως και να προχωρησουμε στα σοβαρα θεματα που πραγματευεται το φορουμ και οι χρηστες του.

[/quote]

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> ..............................εγω το λεω συμφορητες που συμφωνουμε σε ορισμενα θεματα και τελικα ειμαστε και πιο πολλοι απο οσο πιστευα) ..........................
> ..................................βεβαια το δικο σου αυτονοητο ειναι ισχυροτερο απο το δικο μας αυτονοητο των 20 ατομων .......................................







> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> και αφού δεν παίρνει και αφού η πλειοψηφία λέει σταμάτα...ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ!



Αγαπητοί προλαλήσαντες, δεν συμφωνώ με την καταμέτρηση των μελών που έχουν μια Α γνώμη, γιατί αυτό όντως οδηγεί σε φατρίες. Αν μπούμε σ’αυτή τη λογική και αρχίσει να ενδιαφέρει το κάθε μέλος πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο αριθμός των άλλων μελών που συντάσσεται με τις απόψεις του, τότε το επόμενο βήμα είναι ένα u2u και ένα δεύτερο και γρήγορα να γίνει μια ομαδοποίηση, απέναντι στον ανύπαρκτο συνήθως κοινό εχθρό.

Οδηγούμαστε έτσι σε μια ατελεύτητη «στρατολόγηση» μελών με την ομάδα μας.

Προσωπικά είμαι TEΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ στην καταμέτρηση υποστηρικτών και συμβουλεύω τους ΩΡΙΜΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ εδώ μέσα να πράξουν το ίδιο. Να μην φτάνουν ποτέ στο σημείο να λένε είμαστε περισσότεροι που τα βλέπουμε με τον Α τρόπο, άρα είσαι τρελός, άρα σκάσε. 

Εδώ είναι χώρος ελεύθερης έκφρασης και αλίμονο αν φτάσουμε στο σημείο κάποιος να φοβάται να εκφραστεί γιατί θα νοιώσει μειοψηφία. Πιστεύω ότι η πολυφωνία και η ποικιλία απόψεων πρέπει να είναι επιθυμητές και όχι υπό διωγμό.

Προσωπικά, χαίρομαι που ο κρίνο δεν μπαίνει στη λογική να αποδείξει ότι έχει και αυτός οπαδούς και δεν έχει την ανάγκη να στρατολογήσει μέλη. Καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό μπορεί να φαίνεται λίγο εγωιστικό σε μερικούς, ότι δηλ. δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη των άλλων, όμως στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία, η πρακτική αυτή είναι οφέλιμη.

Ας μη ξεχνάμε άλλωστε: «Ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ» 
που έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> ..............................εγω το λεω συμφορητες που συμφωνουμε σε ορισμενα θεματα και τελικα ειμαστε και πιο πολλοι απο οσο πιστευα) ..........................
> ..................................βεβαια το δικο σου αυτονοητο ειναι ισχυροτερο απο το δικο μας αυτονοητο των 20 ατομων .......................................
> ...


ομολογω οτι μου δινειπερισσεια χαρα καθε φορα που βλεπω το ονομα σου διπλα σε ενα θεμα φυση γιατι ξερω εκ πειρας πλεον οτι υπαρχει μια σοβαρη και υπευθυνη τοποθετηση στην συζητηση! 
Θα προσθετα μονο μια συχνη παρεξηγηση σχετικα με το νοημα της \"πλατειας \" και της οποιας ωφελιμοτητας της στην επικοινωνια ....
Πριν απο πολλα χρονια στην προσπαθεια της Ε.Ε να κανει επιμορφωση των Εληνων ειχα την τυχη να συμμετεχω σε αυτο το επιχειρημα και να ζησω απο κοντα το μεγεθος του προβληματος των στερεοτυπων που εμποδιζουν τον λαο μας να βγει απο τα καλουπια της σκεψης παρερμηνευοντας και αυτην ακομα την εννοια της δημοκρατιας !
Η πλειοψηφια λοιπον ειναι σχετικη και οχι απολυτη εννοια ...
Θα σας φερω ενα κλασσικο παραδειγμα 
Επι 15 χρονια ρωτουσα καθηγητες ιατρικης απο ολα τα πανεπιστημια του πλανητη να μου πουν κατα την αποψη τους ποιο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο ανθρωπινο οργανο 
Οι απαντησεις τους συνοψιζονται στα εξης 3 

1. η καρδια το 80%

2.ο εγκεφαλος το 15%

3.το ηπαρ το 5%

*Οταν τους εξηγουσα γιατι εσφαλαν ολοι τους εμεναν αναυδοι !*

Τους ρωτουσα το εξης απλο 
*Αν δεν υπηρχε η μητρα και οι ωοθηκες , θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει ζωη ?*
Πως λοιπον ειναι δυνατον να ειναι πιο σημαντικο οργανο η καρδια , ο εγκεφαλος η το ηπαρ απο αυτα ?
*Το γεγονος οτι ολοι απαντουσαν λαθος οφειλεται σε ενα στερεοτυπο το οποιο συνδεεται με το ενστικτο επιβιωσης .*
Απο την ημερα που γεννηθηκαμε , παυουμε να δοξαζουμε την φυση που μας εδωσε το δικαιωμα της ζωης και προσπαθουμε νοερα να το διατηρησουμε ακομα και οταν φτανει η ωρα του τελους ! αυτη ειναι η φυση μας να επαναστατουμε στους,
η στον δημιουργο μας !
Αν λοιπον δεν ειχα την δυνατοτητα απο κοντα να τους εξηγησω που εκαναν λαθος , σαν πλειοψηφια σαφως και ειχαν την δυναμη να εξαφανισουν την δικη μου φωνη ακομα και αν σκεφτεται καλυτερα απο την δικη τους στο συγκεριμενο θεμα !

----------


## krino

μαζευτείτε και οργανωθειτε.....
το εχετε αναγκη αγαπητε εμπνευστακο και περιξ....
Φιανεται οτι στην πλειοψηφια* τους τα προβατα, νιωθουν καλυτερα οταν ειναι μεσα στο κοπαδι.
Αισθανεστε πιο ασφαλης και τελικα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο το εχετε κερδισει.


Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν θα παρω,
παντα ενιωθα πιο ασφαλης, οταν ημουν εξω απο το κοπαδι,
και μεχρι στιγμης, ο κακος λυκος εμεινε φαφουτης.






* αυτη την πλειοψηφια δεν επικαλειστε?

----------


## πανος12345

μια προσεκτικοτερη αναγνωση της Βιβλου , μεσα απο το 
\"Ασμα Ασματων \" του βασιλια Σολομωντα , δειχνει ακριβως ποια ηταν η πραγματικη αιτια κατα τον μυθο που ο θεος εδωσε ποδι απο τον παραδεισο στον Αδαμ και την Ευα ! ολα τα φυτα που αναφερει ο Σολομωντας σαν τα φυτα του παραδεισου ειναι θεραπευτικα φυτα και αναμεσα τους ο κροκος που ο Ιπποκρατης συνταγογραφει για την θεραπεια της στειρωσης !
Το προπατορικο αμαρτημα λοιπον, εχει να κανει με την σεξουαλικοτητα και την αναπαραγωγη των ανθρωπων κατα την Βιβλο!
Αν καποιοι σημερα το αγνοουν δηλαδη το 99% οσων συμετεχουν εδω , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχουν δικιο !
Το σεξ ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι το σημαντικοτερο μεσο του ανθρωπου να επιτυχει αυτο που λεει η γλωσσα μας για την συνουσια ως \"διαιωνηση του ειδους \"

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα. Κι εγώ χαίρομαι προσωπικά που ο χρήστης με χαρακτήρισε \'φτηνή\' και γεμάτη χολή, πατώντας πάνω στο ποστ της μοντερέητορ. Κι όλο αυτό, επειδή τοποθετήθηκα σε άποψη της Άρση. Για να υπάρξει βέβαια σεβασμός απέναντι στο συνομιλητή μας, δε θα έπρεπε να αγνοεί κανείς τη βασικότερη αρχή της ψυχολογίας ή καλύτερα της ίδιας της ζωής. Η οποία λέει πολύ απλά ότι όλα ξεκινούν απ\' τον αυτοσεβασμό μας. Άξιο απορίας να γνωρίζει κανείς την \'ψυχολογία του όχλου\' και να αγνοεί το επίσης γνωστό \'όταν χαρακτηρίζουμε τους άλλους, στην ουσία αυτοχαρακτηριζόμαστε\'. Όσο για ανθρώπους που δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν μέσα σε ομάδες, επιτρέψτε μου να γνωρίζω ως πικρόχολη που είμαι - και μάλιστα το αγνοούσα τόσα χρόνια μιας και οι άλλοι ξέρουν καλύτερα για μας από εμάς - ότι είναι μια επίπονη διαδικασία και με κόστος, δεν αντέχουν πολλοί σε αυτό. Κατά τ\' άλλα, συνεχίστε την προσπάθειά σας με επίθεση σε ό,τι δε σας αρέσει και μάλιστα στους ίδιους τους χρήστες κι όχι στεκόμενοι στο τί λένε. Μου θυμίζει τη στάση μελών των ΑΑ. Όταν κάποιος ομολογούσε πως έκανε \'υποτροπή\' και έβγαζε τη ντροπή του και την αδυναμία του στη φόρα, σπεύδαν οι \'δυνατοί\' να τον αναλάβουν και να τον κατευθύνουν. Απόδειξη της αδυναμίας τους και της ανεπάρκειάς τους. Όταν κάποιος όμως ομολογούσε τη χαρά του για την υποτροπή του και τα πόσα αυτή μπορούσε να του διδάξει - εφόσον σα προσωπικότητα είχε τα προσόντα να δουλεύει με τον εαυτό του - τον κοίταζαν με μισό μάτι γιατί απλά δε τους έπαιρνε να τον καθοδηγήσουν. 
Βινς, έθεσες κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον με το σχόλιό σου. Αν μου επιτρέπεις, θα το σχολιάσω στο θρεντ σου.

Υ.Γ. Χολή μοιράζω από 13.00 έως 17.00 μ.μ. Μικροπρέπεια και αδυναμία ποτέ. Ευχαριστώ, καλή συνέχεια στην ορθοπόδηση του χώρου.

----------


## Empneustns

ισως θα πρεπει τελικα ο αντμιν να αναλαβει τις ευθυνες του.καποια στιγμη πρεπει να λαβει μερος εκτος αν του αρεσει η εικονα του φορουμ οπως εχει καταντησει.με βεβαιοτητα λεω πως αν δεν επιβαλει τους κανονες που οριζει ο ιδιος οταν κανουμε εγγραφη,τοτε σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν επ απειρον διαμαχες.
Και εφοσον καποια μελη περναν αυτα τα ορια συνεχως και με προκλητικο τροπο παντα θα υπαρχουν και οι αντιστοιχες αντιδρασεις.
αληθεια Νικο,τι περιμενεις;ειδη αρκετα μελη με μεγαλη συνεισφορα επαψαν να γραφουν η δεν το εχεις προσεξει;
αντι να ζητας απο εμας να ηρεμισουμε λαβε τα απαραιτητα μετρα να ηρεμησουν αυτοι που ουσιαστικα δημιουργουν το προβλημα.
η εννοια της ελευθεριας πλεον εχει μπερδευτει με την εννοια της ασυδοσιας.καλα μυαλα για ολους μας,γιατι ΟΛΟΙ εχουμε ευθυνες.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μαζευτείτε και οργανωθειτε.....
> το εχετε αναγκη αγαπητε εμπνευστακο και περιξ....
> Φιανεται οτι στην πλειοψηφια* τους τα προβατα, νιωθουν καλυτερα οταν ειναι μεσα στο κοπαδι.
> Αισθανεστε πιο ασφαλης και τελικα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο το εχετε κερδισει.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν θα παρω,
> παντα ενιωθα πιο ασφαλης, οταν ημουν εξω απο το κοπαδι,
> ...


εχει ονομασια αυτο το κοπαδι,λεγεται δημοκρατια....και βεβαια δεν θα παρεις,η δημοκρατια δεν απευθυνεται σε εγωιστες και ειρωνες...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> όταν χαρακτηρίζουμε τους άλλους, στην ουσία αυτοχαρακτηριζόμαστε\'. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Χολή μοιράζω από 13.00 έως 17.00 μ.μ. Μικροπρέπεια και αδυναμία ποτέ. Ευχαριστώ, καλή συνέχεια στην ορθοπόδηση του χώρου.



ελα βρε αλομπαριτσα.....
εισαι οτι εισαι - ειμαι οτι ειμαι, ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα....
αλλα ξερεις τι?



μεταξυ μας, μεταξα....
στην υγεια μας....


Μην κλεβουμε εκκλησια και οι δυο μας, θα ηταν αδικο....
Δεν πρωτομιλησαμε ουτε χθες ουτε προχθες.....
ντισι γιου νοου.....



ΥΓ..... να προσεξεις να μην βγεις εκτος ωραριου ε?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Για το όνομα του θεού και της παναγίας (και δεν πιστεύω κιόλας) σταματήστε αυτή τη τρέλα...φένεται πως αυτό που έχετε φτιάξει είναι πλέον πάνω από εσάς και σας έχει κυριέψει...κρίνο...αφού βλέπεις ότι όλοι σου λένε σταμάτα...τώρα εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχεις επίγνωση έτσι? Αντί να κάνεις αυτό κάθεσαι και γράφεις σειρές επι σειρών με μοβ γραμματάκια για να κερδίσεις ΤΙ? Αφού σε όλους φαίνονται κινέζικα αυτά που γράφεις τώρα τελευταία-εσύ και ο πανος12345 γράφεται μια ξένη γλώσσα εδώ μέσα-αυτή είναι η ψυχρή αλήθεια τι να κάνουμε? Αλλά όπως φαίνεται σε έχει κυριέψει ο εγωσιμός σου και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο και κάθεσαι και αναλώνεσαι σε ένα διαδυκτιακό φαντασιακό πόλεμο δίχως αίτια που έχεις πλάσει με το μυαλό σου...παίρνει νόημα η ζωή σου έτσι? (Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις να κάνεις ποιο δημιουργικά και ουσιαστικά πράγματα ξέρω ότι δεν είσαι πιτσιρικάς). Ελπίζω πως όχι...και αφού δεν παίρνει και αφού η πλειοψηφία λέει σταμάτα...ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ!


αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει πετραν ειναι οτι χωρις \"ξενες γλωσσες \" η \"πλατεια του διαδικτυου \"γινεται η πλατεια του χωριου μας !
Αυτο αναιρει την οποια ωφελιμοτητα του χωρου αυτου !
Εδω ηρθαμε για να παλεψουμε με τα στερεοτυπα και οχι για να χαιδευουμε αυτια η να δινουμε την διευθυνση του κολητου μας για εξασφαλιση πελατειας !

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> εχει ονομασια αυτο το κοπαδι,λεγεται δημοκρατια....και βεβαια δεν θα παρεις,η δημοκρατια δεν απευθυνεται σε εγωιστες και ειρωνες...


για κοιτα που βγηκαν παγανια οι νεοκοποι δημοκρατες να υπερασπιστουν τα ιερα και οσια αυτης της κοινωνιας.....


Ακου δημοκρατη,
αυτον τον πλανητη, δεν τον κατεστρεψαν λιγοι, αλλα πολλοι, με δημοκρατια παντα
Αυτην την κοινωνια δεν την διαμελισαν λιγοι αλλα πολλοι, με δημοκρατια παντα.
Ολοι τους φωναζαν και φωναζουν οτι ειναι δημοκρατες.


Εμενα παρακαλω να με βγαλετε εξω απο τέτοιους τιτλους.
Αν αυτο ειναι η δημοκρατια, εγω ναι ΔΕΝ ειμαι δημοκρατης.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> μαζευτείτε και οργανωθειτε.....
> το εχετε αναγκη αγαπητε εμπνευστακο και περιξ....
> Φιανεται οτι στην πλειοψηφια* τους τα προβατα, νιωθουν καλυτερα οταν ειναι μεσα στο κοπαδι.
> ...


αν το κοπαδι λεγεται δημοκρατια τοτε ισως να εχεις δικιο εμπνευστη , τι θα ηταν καλυτερα να ξαναγυριζαν οι συνταγματαρχες ! μονο που δεν τους παιρνει ξερεις γιατι οταν βρεθηκαν ενωπιν πολεμου με τους τουρκους στην επιστρατευση δεν μοιρασαν καν σφαιρες γιατι φοβοντουσαν οτι θα στραφουν εναντιον τους οι οπλισμενοι πολιτες !

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> εχει ονομασια αυτο το κοπαδι,λεγεται δημοκρατια....και βεβαια δεν θα παρεις,η δημοκρατια δεν απευθυνεται σε εγωιστες και ειρωνες...
> ...


αυτο δεν λεγεται δημοκρατια αλλα οχλαγωγια και αυταρχικη κοινωνια , σκοπιμα στημενη για να εξυπηρετει τους ολιγραχες που την συντηρουν μεσω της χειριστης παιδειας μας !

----------


## πανος12345

η δημοκρατια προυποθετει ελευθερη προσβαση στο ανωτατο επιπεδο γνωσης,
σε ολους του πολιτες μιας Χωρας !

----------


## krino

πανο εσυ το λες οχλαγωγια - αλλος δημοκρατια.
Δεν με αφορα, δεν θα παιζω με τις λεξεις.
Εκεινο που ξερω ειναι τι βρισκω μπροστα μου και για εκεινο μιλαω.

Ωστοσο επειδη ζουμε σε πονηρες εποχες,
και τα μυνηματα ειναι πολυ πιο διεισδυτικά σημερα,
καλο να ειναι να αυτοπροσδιοριζομαστε οπως ακριβως νιωθουμε
και οχι οπως θα ηθελαν αλλοι.


Κατα τα αλλα,
οι στανες υπηρχαν και πριν γεννηθω εγω, και μαλλον θα υπαρχουν και μετα απο εμενα.
Τιποτα παραξενο η κατι ασυνηθιστο.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> όταν χαρακτηρίζουμε τους άλλους, στην ουσία αυτοχαρακτηριζόμαστε\'. 
> ...


απο τετοια χαζα αλλο τιποτα...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> εχει ονομασια αυτο το κοπαδι,λεγεται δημοκρατια....και βεβαια δεν θα παρεις,η δημοκρατια δεν απευθυνεται σε εγωιστες και ειρωνες...
> ...


το ξερουμε πως δεν εισαι δημοκρατης,φασιστας εισαι ....

----------


## krino

σε αρεζεεεε????
γουτσου γουτσου το εμνευστουλη.....


ελα βρε χαλαρωσε λιγο, ειναι σαββατο βγηκε και ο ηλιος.....
 :Cool:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> το ξερουμε πως δεν εισαι δημοκρατης,φασιστας εισαι ....



merci pour le compliment.....



ασχετο αλλα..... γνωριζεις τι σημαινουν οι λεξεις που χρησιμοποιεις,
η απλα σε κανουν να νιωθεις ευχαριστα οταν τις γραφεις?
Εδω εχουμε χωρο να το συζητησουμε αυτο, αλλωστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας ειμαστε ε?

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> σε αρεζεεεε????
> γουτσου γουτσου το εμνευστουλη.....
> 
> 
> ελα βρε χαλαρωσε λιγο, ειναι σαββατο βγηκε και ο ηλιος.....


δεν τα βγαζεις περα και με καλοπιανεις κρινακο;  :Wink:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by krino_
> πανο εσυ το λες οχλαγωγια - αλλος δημοκρατια.
> Δεν με αφορα, δεν θα παιζω με τις λεξεις.
> Εκεινο που ξερω ειναι τι βρισκω μπροστα μου και για εκεινο μιλαω.
> 
> Ωστοσο επειδη ζουμε σε πονηρες εποχες,
> και τα μυνηματα ειναι πολυ πιο διεισδυτικά σημερα,
> καλο να ειναι να αυτοπροσδιοριζομαστε οπως ακριβως νιωθουμε
> και οχι οπως θα ηθελαν αλλοι.
> ...


οι στανες υπηρχαν ομως μονο για τα ζωα κρινε και οχι για τους ανθρωπους !
η δημοκρατια αφορουσε μονο αυτους που ειχαν ηδη την πολυτελεια να πληρωνουν τρηρεις και πληρωματα στην Αθηναικη κοινοπολιτεια για να εχουν δικαιωμα ψηφου στην πνυκα ! ηταν δεν ηταν 10.000 ενω τοτε ζουσαν πανω απο 200.000 ανθρωποι στην Αθηνα !

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> δεν τα βγαζεις περα και με καλοπιανεις κρινακο;



μα ναι, εγω σε θεωρουσα παντα φιλο μου....
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> το ξερουμε πως δεν εισαι δημοκρατης,φασιστας εισαι ....
> 
> ...


για να παραδεχεσαι τις εννοιες με τις οποιες σε χαρακτηριζω αρα τις καταλαβαινω ....

----------


## krino

κοιτα το τι σημαινει δημοκρατης και τι φασιστας,
εχει οριοθετηθει πριν γεννηθουμε και οι δυο μας.
Οπως επισης με ιστορικους και πολιτικους ορους υπαρχουν και οι διαφορες ερμηνειες.

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα γνωριζεις ολα αυτα.
Τεσπα δεν ξερω να χρησιμευει μια τετοια συζητηση εδω.
Αν εσυ νιωθεις καλα οπως με χαρακτηριζεις,
δεν ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα σου πει οχι.
Οπως ειπα και πριν, οι χαρακτηρισμοι τους,
αναλογα με την ενταση τους αποκτουν και μια διαφορετικη χροια απο αυτη που υπαρχει.
Πιθανον να θες να υπερβάλλεις για να δειξεις κατι.....


Οπως και να εχει αγαπητε εμπνευστιε,
να μην το βαλεις κατω ποτε σου,
και να πολεμας για αυτα που σε εμπνεουν....
τι το εχεις το νικ αλλωστε?

 :Wink:

----------


## giota

Αυτά που συμβαίνουν είναι απαράδεκτα.Πάμε να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι καλό και έχουν γραφτεί ένα σωρό λόγια που δεν αποβλέπουν παρά στο να μην υλοποιηθεί κάτι για τι οποίο πάρα πολλοί το χρειάζονται.Στον σύλλογο αυτό δεν υποχρεούται κανείς να έρχεται,να συμμετέχει είτε αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα είτε όχι.Επομένως ποιος ο λόγος της αντιπαράθεσης;Η εντύπωση που δίνεις κρίνο είναι ότι φοβάσαι να εκτεθείς δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος.Το αν σε ενδιαφέρει τι θέλει η πλειοψηφία ούτε και αυτό σε ενδιαφέρει έτσι;πολύ δημοκρατική άποψη.Το ότι έχεις εμμονή στο να πιστεύεις ότι η γνώμη σου είναι πάντα σωστή δεν ξέρω γιατί σου κόλλησε;Στο να παίρνουν μέρος στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ Κρινο σημαίνει ότι όλους κάτι τους απασχολεί.Εαν εγώ δεν είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη μπορεί να έβλεπα το φόρουμ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα γινόμουν μέλος ή αν θα έπαιρνα μέρος να πω την \'αποψή μου.Σαν συμπέρασμα δικό μου η εντύπωση που δίνεις σε μένα είναι ενός ανθρώπου που έχει σημαντικά προβλήματα δεν τα παραδέχεται και κρύβεται πίσω απο την ανωνυμία.Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τι σου συμβαίνει καλύτερα να επικεντρωθείς στο δικό σου πρόβλημα και να αφήσεις τις ειρωνίες και τις επιθέσεις.Αν μη τι άλλο σεβάσου ανθρώπους που ζητούν βοήθεια

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Αυτά που συμβαίνουν είναι απαράδεκτα.Πάμε να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι καλό και έχουν γραφτεί ένα σωρό λόγια που δεν αποβλέπουν παρά στο να μην υλοποιηθεί κάτι για τι οποίο πάρα πολλοί το χρειάζονται.Στον σύλλογο αυτό δεν υποχρεούται κανείς να έρχεται,να συμμετέχει είτε αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα είτε όχι.Επομένως ποιος ο λόγος της αντιπαράθεσης;Η εντύπωση που δίνεις κρίνο είναι ότι φοβάσαι να εκτεθείς δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος.Το αν σε ενδιαφέρει τι θέλει η πλειοψηφία ούτε και αυτό σε ενδιαφέρει έτσι;πολύ δημοκρατική άποψη.Το ότι έχεις εμμονή στο να πιστεύεις ότι η γνώμη σου είναι πάντα σωστή δεν ξέρω γιατί σου κόλλησε;Στο να παίρνουν μέρος στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ Κρινο σημαίνει ότι όλους κάτι τους απασχολεί.Εαν εγώ δεν είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη μπορεί να έβλεπα το φόρουμ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα γινόμουν μέλος ή αν θα έπαιρνα μέρος να πω την \'αποψή μου.Σαν συμπέρασμα δικό μου η εντύπωση που δίνεις σε μένα είναι ενός ανθρώπου που έχει σημαντικά προβλήματα δεν τα παραδέχεται και κρύβεται πίσω απο την ανωνυμία.Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τι σου συμβαίνει καλύτερα να επικεντρωθείς στο δικό σου πρόβλημα και να αφήσεις τις ειρωνίες και τις επιθέσεις.Αν μη τι άλλο σεβάσου ανθρώπους που ζητούν βοήθεια



Άλλο ένα απαράδεκτο ποστ. 
Τα ποστ αυτού του περιεχομένου, αρχίζουν και με κουράζουν γιώτα. Αλίμονο αν αρχίσουμε να ψυχαναλύουμε αυτόβουλα και με αυτό τον τρόπο ο ένας τον άλλο.

----------


## πανος12345

συχνα αυτο που φερενει αναστατωσει στο φορουμ ειναι η αδυναμια πολλων να κατανοησουν την θεση του στον χωροχρονο...
αλλοι αναφερουν εννοιες οπως \"συλλογος \" , δημοκρατια\", \"φασισμος \" αναζητοντας ασυνειδητα τα πρασινα η τα μπλε καφενεια με τα οποια εζησαν ο καθε ενας τα δικα του στερεοτυπα , αναλογα με το που επινε μεχρι σημερα τον καφε του !
αλλοι παλι ,αναζητουν τους μηχανισμους αυτοελεγχου , σαν πολιτιστικο κεκτημενο σε ενα χωρο που εξ\'ορισμου ειναι καθορισμενος να δεχεται την εκτονωση του ανθρωπου σαν ευεργετικη διαδικασια που καθοριζει τον αρχικο του σκοπο!
Επιμενω ακομα μια φορα οτι αν προσπερασει κανεις γρηγορα τον σωστο καθορισμο του αρχικου πλαισιου ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης , ευκολα παρασερνεται σε λαθος αποτιμηση της σημερινης εικονας του φορουμ....
Ειναι προβλημα παιδειας και οχι ατομικης συμεριφορας καποιων μελων και μονο σαν τετοιο αν αντιμετωπισθει θα υπαρξουν βελτιωσεις που θα αφησου την μεγιστη πλειοψηφια ικανοποιημενη απο τα αποτελεσματα ....

Αν δηλαδη ο χ χρηστης , δεν μπορει να καταλαβει που θα ωφεληθεί το Α η το Β μελος καταθετοντας το προβλημα του εδω , ειναι λογικο να προβαλει το δικο του στερεοτυπο γιατι αυτο νομιζει οτι ειναι ο σωστος τροπος για να αντιμετωπισει την οποια κατασταση .
Να φερω ενα παραδειγμα 
Ο Αλεξανδρος εχει ανοιξει ενα θεμα για τον παρθενικο υμενα ...
Αναμεσα μας υπαρχουν πολλοι που ειναι αντιθετοι με τις προγαμιαιες σχεσεις ...
Επισης υπαρχουν πολλοι που ειναι αντιθετοι με την εννοια οτι η ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη απτεται σεξουαλικων θεματων που βαζουν νεα ηθη οπως πχ η σεξουαλικοτητα ανηλικων , η ομοφυλοφιλια , η εξωσυζυγικές σχεσεις κλπ 
Αν προς στιγμην ξεχασουμε τον βασικο σκοπο του φορουμ που ειναι να παρεχει ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη , ευκολα μπορουμε να ανατρεξουμε στην αναζητηση μιας πλειοψηφιας που θα υποστηριξει τις αποψεις μας , ξεχνώντας οτι εδω δεν ειναι ουτε κοινοβουλιο , ουτε παρθεναγωγειο , ουτε μοναστηρι ....
Ειναι μια \"πλατεια \" χωρς γεωγραφικο προσδιορισμο αλλα μονο πολιτιστικο , την γνωση της Ελληνικης γλωσσας και την ενηλικιωση που φυσικα εχει την εννοια καθαρα της συμορφωσης με μια ηλιθια νομοθεσια που κανεις δεν θα μπορεσει ποτε να εφαρμοσει αποτελεσματικα σε ενα εικονικο κοσμο που εχει τις δικες του ιδιοαξιες και καθοριζεται απο την ικανοτητα χειρισμου του υπολογιστη !
Οι γονεις θα μπορουσαν να ασκησουν καποια επιλογη προγραματικη στο περιεχομενο ιστοσελιδων που θα επισκεπτονται τα παιδια τους αλλα αυτο ισχυει μονο σε περιορισμενο αριθμο προγραμματων και φυσικα δεν εχει θεση στην \"πλατεια μας \" !
Καθε μορφης παρεμβαση πολιτιστικου χαρακτηρα , οπως πχ η ποιοτητα των λεξεων που θα χρησιμοποιουν τα μελη του φορουμ για να \"επιτεθουν λεκτικα σε αλλα μελη \" μπορει μονο να προγραματιστει εξαρχης καθως η οποιαδηποτε αλλης μορφης παρεμβαση της διαχειρησης απαιτει συνεχη παρουσια στο φορουμ ....
Ειναι λοιπον ανουσια η συζήτησή μας αυτη , καθως το φορουμ εξορισμου απευθυνεται σε προβληματικες καταστασεις και η οποια ωφελιμοτητα του προκυπτει απο την δυνατοτητα περμβασης πολλων και αντιθετων αποψεων που διαμορφωνουν την κοινη γνωμη ....
Ο Αλεξανδρος πχ δεν ερχεται εδω για να μαθει , κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που ρωταει .
Αν οσοι απαντουν το εχουν παντα αυτο σαν αρχη στο μυαλο τους , οι επιλογες τους ειναι απλες ...
1.απανταει με την αποψη του 
2. δεν απανταει καθολου 

τι δεν πρεπει να κανει 

1. να επιτιθεται στον ερωτώντα
2.να ειρωνευεται 
3. να κανει προσωπικη επιθεση σε καποιο αλλο μελος 

Αν αυτα τα απλα πργματα μας γινουν συνειδηση , το εχουμε λυσει μονοι μας 
το προβλημα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> 
> 
> Η εντύπωση που δίνεις κρίνο είναι ότι φοβάσαι να εκτεθείς



Η εντυπωση που δινω....
η εντυπωση που δεν δινω και αλλες ομορφες ιστοριες......

Να κατσω τωρα να σου εξηγησω γιωτα, γιατι κατ εμε,
εχεις λαθος και να σου υπενθυμισω το ταδε σημειο για χιλιοστη φορα και δωστου παλι απο την αρχη.....


Για οποιο τον αφορα,
θεματα που εχω τοποθετηθει και ξεκαθαρισει,
ΔΕΝ σκοπευω στο μελλον να τα αναμασαω γιατι η καθε γιωτα της εχει καρφωθει μια χ εντυπωση.


Μπορει οποιος θελει να κανει ελευθερα τις γνωματευσεις του για το ατομο μου.
Μου ειναι αδιαφορες εως και πληκτικες.
Απο την αλλη πιστευω οτι αφιερωσα παρα πολυ χρονο στο να εξηγω (χαμενος χρονος τελικα, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα) και στο να αναλυω.
Επιπλεον κατα την γιωτα, ΕΓΩ κρυβομαι απο την ανωνυμια μου....
Να γελασω τωρα, χθες η αυριο αγαπητη μου γιωτα?

Αν υπαρχει ΕΝΑΣ εδω μεσα που δεν ηταν ΠΟΤΕ ανωνυμος,
αυτος ημουν εγω.
Αν υπαρχει ενας ο οποιος εχει διοργανωσει συναντησεις και εχει συμμετασχει στο παρελθον σε αρκετες ακομα, παλι αυτος ημουν εγω.
Αν υπαρχει ενας, που εχει δημοσιευσει στο φορουμ το κινητο του, παλι ειμαι εγω.
Οποτε τραβα ριξε αλλου τα βελη σου γιατι να σου πω και το αλλο, η ανοχη στην ευκολη κριτικη του καθενος οπως και η επιλογη διαλογου ηπιων τονων εχει την ανοχη της.

Μπορω και αλλιως....
πχ οπως μου απαντανε, να απανταω στα ισα.

----------


## giota

Εντάξει Κρίνο τελείωσε τράβηξε πολύ όποιος θέλει πάει όποιος δεν θέλει δεν συμμετέχει έτσι είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα.Η ασυνεννοησία δεν θα σταματήσει, οπότε τέλος την Παρασκευή όποιος θέλει έρχεται, όποιος θέλει συμμετέχει και .οποιος θέλει απέχει.

----------


## krino

1. δεν θα πω εγω τι θα κανει ο καθενας στη ζωη του, εγω λεω την αποψη μου και απο κει και περα ολοι μας ειναι υπευθυνα ατομα και πράττουν οπως νομιζουν καλυτερα.


2. Η ασυνεννοησια δεν θα σταματησει οταν ατομα οπως εσυ, (και καμποσοι ακομα για να μην σε αδικω) κανουν τοσο ευκολα κριτικη - δυστυχως αστοχη - οσο ευκολα κανουν γαργαρες. 
Κατι που την εκανες την γαργαρα σχετικα με το κατα ποσο ανωνυμος ειμαι.
Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να τα ανεχομαι ολα αυτα, στο ονομα οτι ξερεις τι, εγω εχω μια ταδε διαταραχη η δεν ξερω ποια αλλαη δικαιολογια εφευρισκει.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 1. δεν θα πω εγω τι θα κανει ο καθενας στη ζωη του, εγω λεω την αποψη μου και απο κει και περα ολοι μας ειναι υπευθυνα ατομα και πράττουν οπως νομιζουν καλυτερα.
> 
> 
> 2. Η ασυνεννοησια δεν θα σταματησει οταν ατομα οπως εσυ, (και καμποσοι ακομα για να μην σε αδικω) κανουν τοσο ευκολα κριτικη - δυστυχως αστοχη - οσο ευκολα κανουν γαργαρες. 
> Κατι που την εκανες την γαργαρα σχετικα με το κατα ποσο ανωνυμος ειμαι.
> Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να τα ανεχομαι ολα αυτα, στο ονομα οτι ξερεις τι, εγω εχω μια ταδε διαταραχη η δεν ξερω ποια αλλαη δικαιολογια εφευρισκει.


το προβλημα κρινο δεν ειναι πως λες την γνωμη σου,το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειρωνευεσαι με σκοπο να προωθησεις την γνωμη σου.
ειλικρινα και εγω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι πρεπει να σε ανεχομαστε.αν δεν θελεις να ανεχεσαι οπως λες δεν απαντας...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 1. δεν θα πω εγω τι θα κανει ο καθενας στη ζωη του, εγω λεω την αποψη μου και απο κει και περα ολοι μας ειναι υπευθυνα ατομα και πράττουν οπως νομιζουν καλυτερα.
> 
> 
> ...


εσυ δεν ειρωνευεσαι το φοορυμ με το κειμενα με τα θαυματα που εβαλες ?
τι το περασατε ρε λαμογια εδω μεσα ?
το μαγαζι του πατερα σας ?

----------


## πανος12345

βλαπτετε οσους πασχουν απο ψυχαναγκασμο και ιδεοληψια για να γελατε πισω απο την πλατη τους !
ντροπη σας ρε !

----------


## Empneustns

το θεμα ειναι για αγγελους πανο.και τετοια φωτογραφια εβαλα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> το θεμα ειναι για αγγελους πανο.και τετοια φωτογραφια εβαλα.


εχεις υποψη σου τι ειναι ο ψυχαναγκασμος και η ιδεοληψια ?
εκανες σκοπιμα σημερα την μεγαλυτερη κοτσανα απο την ωρα που ανακαλυψα αυτοτο φορουμ !
σπρωχνεις συνειδητα η ασυνειδητα καποιους ανθρωπους που ερχονται σε μια *πλατεια ανθρωπων* , ξανα στην μεταφυσικη και το παθογενες στοιχειο της προσωπικοτητας τους !

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> το θεμα ειναι για αγγελους πανο.και τετοια φωτογραφια εβαλα.



Εμπ....έχεις πολύ πλάκα που απολογείσαι και από πάνω...

Ο άνθρωπος άρχισε πάλι να λέει χαπάκηδες το κατερινάκι και τη λίτσα και όπως πάντα κάνει ντόρο γύρω από άλλους για να μη του κόψει τον κ.... ο νίκος.

Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει μόλις δει ο αντμιν
τα δεκάδες ριπόρτ που έχει λάβει όταν ξαναμπεί μέσα.....

----------


## Empneustns

σωστη θεοφανια  :Smile:  θα προσπαθησω να μη το ξανακανω  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

εχετε ηδη βλαψει ανεπανορθωτα οσους ψυχαναγκαστικους και ιδεοληπτικους ασθεινεις 
ηρθαν εδω για να ζητησουνενα ανθρωπινο γηινο και επιστημονικο χερι βοηθειας και βρεθηκαν σε χερουβημ, αγγελους και παπαδες ! 
αν δεν σας διαγραψει αυτη τη φορα ο νικος θα το κανω εγω με τον δικο μου τροπο !

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> εχετε ηδη βλαψει ανεπανορθωτα οσους ψυχαναγκαστικους και ιδεοληπτικους ασθεινεις 
> ηρθαν εδω για να ζητησουνενα ανθρωπινο γηινο και επιστημονικο χερι βοηθειας και βρεθηκαν σε χερουβημ, αγγελους και παπαδες ! 
> αν δεν σας διαγραψει αυτη τη φορα ο νικος θα το κανω εγω με τον δικο μου τροπο !


Αυτό θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω.....Εμπρος λοιπόν...Διέγραψε με...

Εκτός και αν άλλαξες γνώμη και πιστεύεις στα θαύματα....

----------


## giota

Τι λες βρε Πάνο;είσαι παρορμητικός και λες ότι σου κατέβει.Ποιός είσαι που θα διαγράψεις και απο που;εαν διαγραφεί κάποιος ο πρώτος θα είσαι εσύ.Κάτσε να διαβάσεις όσα έχεις γράψει ίσως αυτοδιαγραφείς με όσα έχεις γράψει.Ελεος πιά.

----------


## πανος12345

με προκαλεις παππαδια ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> με προκαλεις παππαδια ?


Αν εννοείς εμένα, ναι σε προκαλώ....

----------


## πανος12345

εγω σε εχω γραμμενη εκεινη που δεν πιανει μελανι παντως !

----------


## giota

Ποια είναι η παππαδιά; εγώ;

----------


## weird

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, διαβάζοντας κάποια πρόσφατα θέματα, οτι το φόρουμ, δεν τους οφελεί όλους το ίδιο.
Ισα ίσα κάποιους μπορεί και να τους βλάπτει, οδηγώντας σε έντονα ξεσπάσματα επιθετικότητας.
Κυρίως για το δικό τους το καλό είναι που πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν απο το φόρουμ, ειδικά όταν δημοσίως έχουν γράψει οτι ο γιατρός τους τους έχει υποδείξει να μην μπαίνουν.

Τι να πω ας κάνουν οι διαχειριστές ότι κρίνουν καλύτερο, αφού οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν να αναλάβουν να φροντίσουν τον εαυτό τους.

----------


## krino

ενταξει το ειπατε μια για το τι πρεπει να κανουν οι διαχειριστες, περασαμε σε δευτερο γυρο, τριτο και έπεται συνεχεια....
Συγνωμη αλλα......
στραβοι ειναι οι διαχειριστες?
δεν γνωριζουν την ελληνικην?

Η επαναληψη του οτι πρεπει να κανουν και να αποκανουν οι διαχειριστες,
τι νοημα εχει?
προς καλυτερη εμπεδωση?
προς ασκηση πιεσης?


Μηπως εφοσον καποιοι (μεταξυ αλλων και εγω) εχουν κανει σαφεστατες τις θεσεις τους καθετως - οριζοντιος και χιαστι,
να αφησουν τα υπολοιπα να τα κανουν (η να μην τα κανουν) οι διαχειριστες?

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, διαβάζοντας κάποια πρόσφατα θέματα, οτι το φόρουμ, δεν τους οφελεί όλους το ίδιο.
> Ισα ίσα κάποιους μπορεί και να τους βλάπτει, οδηγώντας σε έντονα ξεσπάσματα επιθετικότητας.
> Κυρίως για το δικό τους το καλό είναι που πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν απο το φόρουμ, ειδικά όταν δημοσίως έχουν γράψει οτι ο γιατρός τους τους έχει υποδείξει να μην μπαίνουν.
> 
> Τι να πω ας κάνουν οι διαχειριστές ότι κρίνουν καλύτερο, αφού οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν να αναλάβουν να φροντίσουν τον εαυτό τους.


καλή μου weird πιστεύω πως ο κάθε ένας έχει το δικαίωμα της επιλογής....και πρέπει να αποδέχεται τις συνέπειες της κάθε κίνησής του....
επειδή αναφέρθηκες σε γιατρούς εγώ είμαι αυτή που έχω πει δημοσίως στο φόρουμ πως ο γιατρός μου έχει απαγορέψει να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ για τον α ή β λόγο....
ο ίδιος γιατρός όμως αρνείται στην πορεία να με αναλλάβει άλλο και με παραπέμπει αλλού...
γιατί λοιπόν να τον ακούσω και γιατί να δώσω βάρος στα λεγόμενά του;;;;
από τη στιγμή που η δική μου ψυχή μπαίνοντας εδω μέσα καθαρίζει και ταυτόχρονα γεμίζει με όμορφα πράγματα γιατί αυτά έχω μάθει να κρατάω από το φόρουμ....
δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους αλλά εμένα προσωπικά μου κάνει πολύ καλό....
νιώθω πως έχω στήριγμα...

----------


## krino

λιτσα νομιζω οτι μπλοκαρες την διαδικασια....
:P:P:P

καλε γιατι χαλας την σουπα μερικων μερικων?
εδω εχουν ετοιμασει ολοκληρα μανιφεστα και τωρα να τα πεταξουν στα σκουπιδια?

Να μπαινεις οποτε θες αγαπητη λιτσα,
και πες στους τροχονομους οτι υπαρχουν και φαναρια....
Ας παρουν και μια μερα ρεπο.
καλη σου μερα....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, διαβάζοντας κάποια πρόσφατα θέματα, οτι το φόρουμ, δεν τους οφελεί όλους το ίδιο.
> Ισα ίσα κάποιους μπορεί και να τους βλάπτει, οδηγώντας σε έντονα ξεσπάσματα επιθετικότητας.
> Κυρίως για το δικό τους το καλό είναι που πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν απο το φόρουμ, ειδικά όταν δημοσίως έχουν γράψει οτι ο γιατρός τους τους έχει υποδείξει να μην μπαίνουν.
> 
> Τι να πω ας κάνουν οι διαχειριστές ότι κρίνουν καλύτερο, αφού οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν να αναλάβουν να φροντίσουν τον εαυτό τους.


Kαλημέρα weird.
επειδή έχω κουραστεί με τους \"κάποιους\" που αναφέρεις θα πω ξεκάθαρα και με το όνομά τους ποιοι είναι οι κάποιοι....σύμφωνα με τη προσωπική μου γνώμη.

Για να μην μπερδεύονται και μέλη όπως προηγουμένως η λίτσα και ψάχνονται άδικα.
Σύμφωνα με την γνώμη μου και με αυτό που βλέπουν τα μάτια μου, αυτοί οι κάποιοι με την διαρκή επιθετικότητα είναι:

Γιώτα
Θεοφανία
Ρέμεντυ
Εμπνευστής
Κατα σειρα που αναφέρονται. 

Φυσικά δεν ζητώ τη διαγραφή τους, γιατί δεν είναι το φόρουμ τσιφλίκι μου. 
Ομως μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας. 
Μη μπερδεύουμε το άσπρο με το μαύρο.
Η επιθετικότητά τους χτυπάει κόκκινο....
Και χαλάει τις συζητήσεις και την ηρεμία μας σε όλα τα θέματα.

Η επιθετικότητά τους στέκεται εμπόδιο στον πλουραλισμό απόψεων και γνώσεων που έπρεπε να υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, διαβάζοντας κάποια πρόσφατα θέματα, οτι το φόρουμ, δεν τους οφελεί όλους το ίδιο.
> Ισα ίσα κάποιους μπορεί και να τους βλάπτει, οδηγώντας σε έντονα ξεσπάσματα επιθετικότητας.
> Κυρίως για το δικό τους το καλό είναι που πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν απο το φόρουμ, ειδικά όταν δημοσίως έχουν γράψει οτι ο γιατρός τους τους έχει υποδείξει να μην μπαίνουν.
> ...




Αφού λοιπόν λες ξεκάθαρα τη γνώμη σου αγαπητή νατσουρ, πρέπει να έχεις τα κότσια να ακούσεις ή μαλλον να διαβάσεις και των άλλων.
Η δική μου γνωμη λοιπόν, είναι πως εδω μέσα μπαίνεις για να κρίνεις και όχι να βοηθήσεις. Παραμονεύεις την κάθε κίνηση μελών που δεν σου έχουν καθίσει στο στομάχι για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αμφισβήτησαν τις απόψεις σου, κάτι που αν δεν έμαθες στο σχολείο λέγεται ελεύθερη έκφραση σε έναν ελεύθερο χώρο.
Από κει και πέρα για άλλη μια φορα εθελοτυφλεις και κρίνεις με βαση των προσωπικών σου διαφορών και όχι το καλό του φόρουμ.
Γιατί αν λειτουργούσες διαφορετικά θα μιλούσες για τη χθεσινή συμπεριφορά του φιλαράκου σου, που πάνω στο ντελίριο του άρχισε να βρίζει χυδαία μέσα στο θέμα με τους αγγέλους μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν συμφωνούσαν οι άλλοι με τις μπουρδολογίες του.
Αντι γι αυτό βγήκες και έριξες για αλλη μια φορά τη χολή σου.

Αυτά προς το παρόν....

----------


## krino

πολυ ωραια,
αφου ανταλλαξαμε και σημερα το ποσο αγαπιομαστε εδω μεσα,
ας περασουμε στα υπολοιπα θεματα επικαιροτητας.....

----------


## krino

Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε, αλλά σήμερα είμαστε μια ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα... είμαστε!


 :Cool:

----------


## Remedy

νατουρ
δεν εκπλησσεις κανεναν υποθετω, εμενα παντως οχι, μιας και εισαι εγνωσμενου ηθους και τακτικης...

θα μπορουσες ομως , σαν τελευταιο προσχημα μιας κατ επιφασιν ηθικης συμπεριφορας, να μη χρησιμοποιεις ξενα ποστ σαν επικυρωση των λεγομενων σου, μιας και η γουειρντ ΕΜΦΑΝΩΣ μιλαει για αλλο ατομο απο αυτα που επικαλεισαι και να εισαι σιγουρη οτι αν ειχαν κι αλλοι την ορεξη σου να δημοσιευσουν λιστες ανεπιθυμητων, θα ησουν στο τοπ 3.
εχε το θαρρος της οποιας γνωμης σου κι αν νοιωθεις οτι ηρθε η ωρα να ξεκινησεις μια παρωδια προγραφων, παρουσιασε το σαν αυτο που ειναι, σαν προσωπικη αου αποψη που ισως συμμεριζονται κι αλλοι , ισως και οχι, αλλα οχι σαν αποψη της γουειρντ....

κατα τα αλλα, τον ελευθερο χρονο σου που ειναι και πολυς, ριξε μια ματια στο συνολο των ποστ σου για να διαπιστωσεις και μονη σου οτι υπαρχεις εδω μεσα μονο για να προσπαθεις να δημιουργησεις η να αναζωπυρωσεις καυγαδες και ποτε για να συμμετεχεις σε συζητησεις.
αν αυτο σε ευχαριστει, εμενα με κανει να πληττω και αλλους τους ενοχλει...
βολεψου  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> στο τοπ 3.



να μην εχω αμφιβολιες για το τοπ οφ δε τοπ ε?

:P:P

----------


## giota

Μπρ\'αβο μου είμαι η πρώτη σε επιθετικότητα νεϊτσουρ;Εχεις αναρωτηθεί αν πόσοι και ποιοί είναι αυτοί που συμφωνούν με τις απόψεις σου;Το να λέμε την άποψή μας θεωρείται επίθεση;Η ειρωνία του Κρινο και το ντελίριο όπως αποκαλούν του πάνου εσύ με τις παανεπιστημιακές σπουδές πως θα τα ονόμαζες;Ειλικρινά εαν έμπαινα για πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να συνεχίσω αλλά επειδή έχω διαβάσει τόσα γιάυτό και δικαιούμαι να λέω την γνώμη μου.Ισως μερικοί να είναι καλακακομαθημένοι να τους έχουν έλθει τα πράγματα εύκολα στην ζωή γι΄αυτό και να μιλούν χωρίς να σκέπτονται εξαιρώ τον Πάνο που πιστεύω ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί αλλά και πάλι δεν επεξεργάζεται το τι θα γράψει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Μπρ\'αβο μου είμαι η πρώτη σε επιθετικότητα νεϊτσουρ;Εχεις αναρωτηθεί αν πόσοι και ποιοί είναι αυτοί που συμφωνούν με τις απόψεις σου;Το να λέμε την άποψή μας θεωρείται επίθεση;Η ειρωνία του Κρινο και το ντελίριο όπως αποκαλούν του πάνου εσύ με τις παανεπιστημιακές σπουδές πως θα τα ονόμαζες;Ειλικρινά εαν έμπαινα για πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να συνεχίσω αλλά επειδή έχω διαβάσει τόσα γιάυτό και δικαιούμαι να λέω την γνώμη μου.Ισως μερικοί να είναι καλακακομαθημένοι να τους έχουν έλθει τα πράγματα εύκολα στην ζωή γι΄αυτό και να μιλούν χωρίς να σκέπτονται εξαιρώ τον Πάνο που πιστεύω ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί αλλά και πάλι δεν επεξεργάζεται το τι θα γράψει.


Γιώτα.....και μόνο η αναφορά σε σένα ως επιθετικό μέλος έχει πολύ πλάκα...Είναι το ανέκδοτο του φόρουμ αυτό σήμερα....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Κοιταξτε τωρα να μαλωσετε για το ποια κραταει τα πρωτεια  :Smile: .

----------


## giota

Εγώ καλέ αμφιβάλλετε;όλοι συμφωνούν.Οπότε έλειξε το θέμα ως προς το ποιος είναι επιθετικός.Κατωχήρωσα το κοσμιτικό επίθετο εγώ τέλος.Εσύ νέϊτσουρ με ποιο επίθετο θα χαρακτήριζες το προφίλ σου;

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> νατουρ
> δεν εκπλησσεις κανεναν υποθετω, εμενα παντως οχι, μιας και εισαι εγνωσμενου ηθους ...................................βολεψου



Ρέμεντυ, 
δεν σχολίασα το ήθος σου. 
Εσύ σχολιάζεις αρνητικά το δικό μου. 
Δεν έχεις αυτό το δικαίωμα. 
Αν αποκαλώ κάποιον άνθρωπο επιθετικό αυτό ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΗΘΟΣ!!!!! Έτερον εκάτερον.

Αντίθετα το ότι αμφισβητείς το ήθος μου επειδή σε κατέταξα σε μια ομάδα επιθετικών μελών, αποδεικνύει πόσο δίκιο έχω!!!!!
Δεν ξέρω τι ανήθικο έχω κάνει εδώ μέσα....??? 
Οσο για την επιθετικότητά σου είναι γνωστή τοις πάσι και με τη βούλα που λένε.....
Δικά σου δεν είναι κάτι διαγραμμένα ποστ που είχαν κριθεί απαράδεκτα λόγω του χυδαίου υβρεολογίου που περιείχαν???
Αυτό από μόνο του αποδεικνύει το ποιόν σου.....


Δεν σε ειρωνεύτηκα. 
Είπα ευθέως και επώνυμα ποιοί πιστεύω πως έχουν επιθετικότητα. 
Εσύ ειρωνεύεσαι και μου λες ....βολέψου. 

Αυτά και μόνο τα λένε όλα. 
Κατα τα άλλα δεν θα κάθομαι να απαντώ μία μία στις εξυπνάδες σας. Πραγματικά βαριέμαι και να τις διαβάσω. Είπα το σχόλιό μου επώνυμα και τέλος. Σ΄όποιον αρέσει.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> νατουρ
> δεν εκπλησσεις κανεναν υποθετω, εμενα παντως οχι, μιας και εισαι εγνωσμενου ηθους ...................................βολεψου 
> 
> ...


νατουρε
η γνωστη σου τακτικη να απαντας σε οτιδηποτε σου ερθει στο κεφαλι εκτος απο αυτο που σου λενε δεν ξεγελαει πια κανεναν οπως ειδες και παραπανω

*η ανηθικοτητα σου δεν ειναι οτι κατεταξες καποιους δικαια η αδικα στους επιθετικους του φορουμ αυτου*


*
ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΟΥΕΙΡΝΤ ΩΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ,ΕΝΩ Η ΓΟΥΕΙΡΝΤ ΕΜΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΕΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΕΦΥΓΕ ΝΑΤΟΥΡΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΟΥΕΙΡΝΤ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ? ΜΗΠΩς ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ??????*?

κατα τα αλλα, εννοειται οτι η αποψη σου για τα ατομα που ανεφερες, απασχολει τον καθενα ακριβως οσο απασχολεις κι εσυ....

----------


## giota

Οχι Νέϊτσουρ έδωσες μια εξήγηση στην Ρέμεντυ αυτό να το κάνεις σε όλους όσους αποκαλείς επιθετικούς και ειδικά εμένα σαν πρώτη να δω απο που έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα.Νομίζω το οφείλεις σε όλους

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όπως πάντα....για την ταμπακιέρα τίποτα....Αερολογίες, κριτική και το δακτυλάκι να πηγαίνει πάνω-κάτω στον αέρα.....

----------


## nature

Ρέμεντυ, καλά πας.

Οπως πάντα. 

Γιώτα, αν θέλεις να σου το αναλύσω, θα το κάνω. 
Σε μια ωρίτσα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω. 
Αν στο μεταξύ αλλάξεις γνώμη εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ρέμεντυ, καλά πας.
> 
> Οπως πάντα. 
> 
> Γιώτα, αν θέλεις να σου το αναλύσω, θα το κάνω. 
> Σε μια ωρίτσα γιατί πρέπει να φύγω. 
> Αν στο μεταξύ αλλάξεις γνώμη εδώ είμαστε.


το ξερω νατουρε οτι παω καλα.
εσυ εχεις ενα προβλημα, οταν δεν μπορεις να καυγαδισεις οσο θελεις..

εξηγησε μας τωρα και για ποιον λογο διαστρεφεις τα ποστ της γουειρντ χωρις την αδεια της..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ρέμεντυ, καλά πας.
> 
> Οπως πάντα. 
> ...


αλήθεια, πιστεύεις πως έχεις έστω και μια ελπίδα να σου απαντήσει επί του προκειμένου?

Θα μπει, θα θάψει όσο και όποιον μπορεί και για το θέμα δεν θα πει απολύτως τίποτα...

η γνωστή, προβλέψιμη νάτσουρ....

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω, διαβάζοντας κάποια πρόσφατα θέματα, οτι το φόρουμ, δεν τους οφελεί όλους το ίδιο.
> Ισα ίσα κάποιους μπορεί και να τους βλάπτει, οδηγώντας σε έντονα ξεσπάσματα επιθετικότητας.
> Κυρίως για το δικό τους το καλό είναι που πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν απο το φόρουμ, ειδικά όταν δημοσίως έχουν γράψει οτι ο γιατρός τους τους έχει υποδείξει να μην μπαίνουν.
> ...


ωραια σειρα,τα φιλαρακια σου ξεχασες νατουρ  :Wink:

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> Η ΓΟΥΕΙΡΝΤ ΕΜΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΕΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΕΦΥΓΕ ΝΑΤΟΥΡΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΟΥΕΙΡΝΤ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ? ΜΗΠΩς ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ??????[/b]?


My doctor also told me not to come back here again but I guess I might have what you call \"the postman syndrom\" after all..

Smile please.. I need to feel that I have the ability to amuse myself and others 8]

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρεμεντυ , σε ποιο κωδικα ηθικης αναφερεσαι ?
απο που προκυπτουν ιδικτησιακα δικαιωματα στα οποια ποστ σε ενα φορουμ ανοιχτο σε ολους ?
δεν σου αρκει οτι αντιθετα με την *δικη μου αποψη που ειναι καθετη οτι η παρουσια σας εδω οχι μονο για την επιθετικοτητα την οποια σαν καταμαρτυρα η φυση , αλλα κυριως για την χρησιμοποιηση αλλων, ασθενων ισως , με υποβολιμοτητα η οποια δεν τους επιτρεπει να εχουν καθαρο μυαλο , βαζει σε κινδυνο την ωφελιμοτητα του φορουμ και την ζωη ακομα καποιων πιο ευαισθητων ανθρωπων ?*
*Ειδατε λιγες μερες πριν ξεκινησετε την επιθεση στην πανικουλα οτι ειχε βγαλει κριση με τασεις αυτοκτονιας και συνεχισατε να σχεδιαζετε μεσω γιου του , την αηθη και περαν απο καθε οριο ανθρωπιας σκευωρια με την δηθεν παρτουζα και τα μεθυσια , προκειμενου να την εξωθήσετε ως τον θανατο ?*
*Εχεις παρατηρησει οτι απο αυτο το συμβαν και μετα , εχετε στερησει απο μια κοπελα με σαφες προβλημα αυτοελεγχου το δικαιωμα της συμμετοχης της στο φορουμ γιατι προφανως της το εχει απαγορευσει ο θεραπων γιατρος της για να γλυτωσει απο μια νεα σκευωρια που μπορει να εχει χειροτερη καταληξη απο την προηγουμενη ?*
Τολμας σοβαρα να ζητας και τα ρεστα που η φυση απλα περιοριστηκε στην επιθετικοτητα σας και οχι στους κινδυνους που ενεχει η δραση σας στο συνολο του φορουμ?
*Δεν απευθυνομαι οπως καταλαβες σε εσενα προσωπικα*
και ουτε θα ξαναεχω καμμια προσωπικη επαφη
με καμμια σας ...
αυτος ειναι ο δικος μου τροπος απομακρυνσης σας 
και θα ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο μεχρι να πειστω οτι εχει παψει πλεον να λειτουργει αυτη η ολεθρια ομαδα εναντιον του συμφεροντος, ολων οσων εχουν αναγκη αυτο το φορουμ !

----------


## Ακροβατης

re συ πανο εχω βαρεθει να διαβαζω τη εμμονη σου περι παρτουζων και μεθυσιων,ε μα φτανει μηπως ησουν μπροστα?

----------


## Remedy

παω στοιχημα οτι ο νικος εχει παει εκδρομη με την σιλια.....

----------


## vince

Δεν απαντάς εκεί που δεν σε παίρνει?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> re συ πανο εχω βαρεθει να διαβαζω τη εμμονη σου περι παρτουζων και μεθυσιων,ε μα φτανει μηπως ησουν μπροστα?


ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΛΓΑΚΙ !
ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ?

----------


## Remedy

βινς σε εμενα μιλας?
δεν αναφερομουν σε εσενα..

----------


## giota

Kαλημέρα weird.
επειδή έχω κουραστεί με τους \"κάποιους\" που αναφέρεις θα πω ξεκάθαρα και με το όνομά τους ποιοι είναι οι κάποιοι....σύμφωνα με τη προσωπική μου γνώμη.

Για να μην μπερδεύονται και μέλη όπως προηγουμένως η λίτσα και ψάχνονται άδικα.
Σύμφωνα με την γνώμη μου και με αυτό που βλέπουν τα μάτια μου, αυτοί οι κάποιοι με την διαρκή επιθετικότητα είναι:

Γιώτα
Θεοφανία
Ρέμεντυ
Εμπνευστής
Κατα σειρα που αναφέρονται. 

Φυσικά δεν ζητώ τη διαγραφή τους, γιατί δεν είναι το φόρουμ τσιφλίκι μου. 
Ομως μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας. 
Μη μπερδεύουμε το άσπρο με το μαύρο.
Η επιθετικότητά τους χτυπάει κόκκινο....
Και χαλάει τις συζητήσεις και την ηρεμία μας σε όλα τα θέματα.

Η επιθετικότητά τους στέκεται εμπόδιο στον πλουραλισμό απόψεων και γνώσεων που έπρεπε να υπάρχει εδώ. 





Και το άσπρο μπέρδεψες και το μαύρο ειδικά το κόκκινο.
Ξέρεις νεϊτσουρ όλοι μπορεί να μην έχουμε την ιδια οικονομική άνεση μιλώ για μένα αλλά εγώ έχω και το θάρρος της γνώμης μου που ίσως αργά έμαθα να το διεκδικώ,αλλά και αξιοπρέπεια κάτι που προφανώς δεν έχεις εσύ.Και όταν χαρακτηρίζεις κάποιον να το κάνεις με επιχειρήματα.και εμένα μου δίνεις την εντύπωση μιας ξυνής κυρίας κακομαθημένης που δεν αγωνίστηκε και πολύ στην ζωή της και να χαίρεσαι όσα έχεις και να τα πολλαπλασιάσεις.Επειδή δεν ξέρεις προσωπικά τον καθένα και τον αγώνα του καλύτερα κάτσε στο χρυσό κλουβί σου και μάθε να ενημερώνεσαι καλύτερα πριν αρχίσεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς.Οσο για την weird νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζεται υποδείξεις ξέρει καλύτερα απο τον καθένα να κρίνει.Τέλος

----------


## pelariry

[quote]_Originally posted by knoulp_



> _Originally posted by krino_
> εχει νοημα ειλικρινα να το συζητησουμε?
> 
> Εσυ λες οτι ειναι θετικο σαν κινηση μια τετοια συμμετοχη, εγω λεω οτι ειναι αρνητικο.
> Δεν ξερω ομως αν αξιζει το κοπο, να πω το γιατι και το πως.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και εσύ είσαι ποιος/ποια;

----------


## weird

Ούτε εγώ ζητώ την διαγραφή κάποιου επειδή θεωρώ το φόρουμ τσιφλίκι μου φύση, να είσαι σίγουρη.

Απο εκεί και πέρα, δεν βλέπω για ποιόν λόγο να μην ανοίγεις ένα δικό σου θέμα όπου θα θίγεις το θέμα της λίστας σου...

Αν και δεν πιστεύω οτι θα ήταν καλή ιδέα γιατί θα προκαλούσε πολλές εντάσεις...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ούτε εγώ ζητώ την διαγραφή κάποιου επειδή θεωρώ το φόρουμ τσιφλίκι μου φύση, να είσαι σίγουρη.
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, δεν βλέπω για ποιόν λόγο να μην ανοίγεις ένα δικό σου θέμα όπου θα θίγεις το θέμα της λίστας σου...
> 
> Αν και δεν πιστεύω οτι θα ήταν καλή ιδέα γιατί θα προκαλούσε πολλές εντάσεις...


Ναι weird, όπως το λες. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα. 
Από την άλλη το βρίσκω πολύ φυσικό να πατήσεις στα λόγια του προηγούμενου για να πεις τη γνώμη σου. 
Το ίδιο θα κάνει και ο επόμενος. 
Και ο επόμενος.
Γι\' αυτό λέγεται νήμα ή θρεντ.
Δεν φαντάζομαι να διεκδικείς ...πνευματικά δικαιώματα για το ποστ πάνω στον οποίο πάτησα για να αναπτύξω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου, έτσι δεν είναι?

Προς τους υπολοίπους:
Το θέμα δεν είναι ΠΟΥ πάτησα για να πω κάτι λοιπόν, αλλά το ΤΙ είπα.
Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει η ουσία και όχι μια ανθυπολεπτομέρεια επι του διαδικαστικού.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ούτε εγώ ζητώ την διαγραφή κάποιου επειδή θεωρώ το φόρουμ τσιφλίκι μου φύση, να είσαι σίγουρη.
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, δεν βλέπω για ποιόν λόγο να μην ανοίγεις ένα δικό σου θέμα όπου θα θίγεις το θέμα της λίστας σου...
> ...


Οχι, δεν διεκδικώ πνευματικά δικαιώματα αλλά και δεν εκφρέρω γνώμη εκεί όπου, για το καλό αποφυγής περαιτέρω εντάσεων, έχω επιλέξει να σιωπώ. 

Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι κατανοητό και σεβαστό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ούτε εγώ ζητώ την διαγραφή κάποιου επειδή θεωρώ το φόρουμ τσιφλίκι μου φύση, να είσαι σίγουρη.
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, δεν βλέπω για ποιόν λόγο να μην ανοίγεις ένα δικό σου θέμα όπου θα θίγεις το θέμα της λίστας σου...
> ...


αν εννοείς ανθυπολεπτομέρεια πως χρησιμοποίησες το ποστ της γουιρντ που αναφερόταν σε ΕΝΤΕΛΩς ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ για να δείξεις πως μιλάει για την λίστα που με τόσο ευκολία έγραψες για να κριτικάρεις όπως πάντα άλλους ανθρώπους και όχι τον εαυτό σου, τοτε ναι, μιλάμε με τη νάτσουρ.......

----------


## nature

Η weird έχει δικαίωμα να αναφέρεται σε όποια μέλη θέλει. 
Το ίδιο και εγώ.
Στη δημοκρατία του φόρουμ η γνώμη της και η γνώμη μου και η γνώμη του καθένα έχουν την ίδια αξία. Οπως πρέπει να νοιώθει ελεύθερη η γουιρντ να πει τη γνώμη της, έτσι την είπα και εγώ.

Γιατί φαγωθήκατε?

Είναι τόσο φοβερό να έχει κάποιος μια άλλη γνώμη?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Η weird έχει δικαίωμα να αναφέρεται σε όποια μέλη θέλει. 
> Το ίδιο και εγώ.
> Στη δημοκρατία του φόρουμ η γνώμη της και η γνώμη μου και η γνώμη του καθένα έχουν την ίδια αξία. Οπως πρέπει να νοιώθει ελεύθερη η γουιρντ να πει τη γνώμη της, έτσι την είπα και εγώ.
> 
> Γιατί φαγωθήκατε?
> 
> Είναι τόσο φοβερό να έχει κάποιος μια άλλη γνώμη?


Καθόλου...απλά μη χρησιμοποιείς πλάτες άλλων όταν θες να επιτεθείς σε κάποιους.
Αν και είναι γνωστή η τακτική σου. Δεν έπεσε κανείς απ τα σύννεφα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> 
> 
> Η ειρωνία του Κρινο



λυσσα κακια εσυ με την ειρωνια μου....
παπαπαπαπα κακια πεθερα θα γινεις, να το ξερεις.

ωφουυυυυυυυυ

----------


## πανος12345

η θρασυτητα των υπαιτιων αλληλοδιαδοχικων χτυπηματων στην λειτουργια του φορουμ ,
απεκτησε συγκεκριμενη μορφη και οσο υπολειπεται σε αποφασιστικοτητα η διαχειρηση ,
τοσο οι απειλες και οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις θα γινονται πιο εντατικες και πιο χυδαιες σε περιεχομενο ...
σε μια μονο μερα , ειχαμε δυο σημαντικα συμβαντα ...

1. καταγραφη μιας σοβαρης περιπτωσης πυρκαγιας λογω μεθης και αμελειας ....

2. παρ\' ολιγο προκληση πολυ σοβαρου αυτοκινητιστικου ατυχηματος ....

_ το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης. 
Απαγορεύονται οι ερμηνείες και οι διαγνώσεις στο φόρουμ._ 

εχω πλεον την πεποιθηση οτι η επικινδυνοτητα αυτης της εν λογω ομαδας,
ξεπερνα τα ορια της οποιας ανοχης και θα πρεπει να ληφθουν μετρα προστασιας των επισκεπτων ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Γιώτα.....και μόνο η αναφορά σε σένα ως επιθετικό μέλος έχει πολύ πλάκα...Είναι το ανέκδοτο του φόρουμ αυτό σήμερα....



σε καλο σου ναι,
σημερις εχω πλανταξει στο γελιο.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> η θρασυτητα των υπαιτιων αλληλοδιαχικων χτυπηματων στην λειτουργια του φορουμ 
> απεκτησε συγκεκριμενη μορφη και οσο υπολειπεται σε αποφασιστικοτητα η διαχειρηση 
> τοσο οι απειλες και οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις θα γινονται πιο εντατικες και πιο χυδαιες σε περιεχομενο ...
> σε μια μονο μερα , ειχαμε δυο σημαντικα συμβαντα ...
> 
> 1. καταγραφη μιας σοβαρης περιπτωσης πυρκαγιας λογω μεθης και αμελειας ....
> 
> 2. παρ\' ολιγο προκληση πολυ σοβαρου αυτοκινητιστικου ατυχηματος ....
> ...


Ωχ...Θεέ μου.....Που θα έλεγε και η Δαμανάκη.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> και το δακτυλάκι να πηγαίνει πάνω-κάτω στον αέρα.....



πως παει το δαχτυλακι?
πωπωπω ντροπη.....

----------


## krino

[quote]_Originally posted by pelariry_



> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> εχει νοημα ειλικρινα να το συζητησουμε?
> 
> Εσυ λες οτι ειναι θετικο σαν κινηση μια τετοια συμμετοχη, εγω λεω οτι ειναι αρνητικο.
> ...




χεχε καλως τον και ας αργησες.....
αντε για πες,
ποιος λες να ειναι?
:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οχι, δεν διεκδικώ πνευματικά δικαιώματα αλλά και δεν εκφρέρω γνώμη εκεί όπου, για το καλό αποφυγής περαιτέρω εντάσεων, έχω επιλέξει να σιωπώ. 
> 
> Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι κατανοητό και σεβαστό.




ναι μωρε,
μια ζωη στο φορουμ δεν προσπαθουσες να κανεις το μαυρο ασπρο?
οπως τοτε με τα μυνηματα?


τα εχουμε ξαναπει,
κλασσικα εικονογραφημενα.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Μπρ\'αβο μου είμαι η πρώτη σε επιθετικότητα νεϊτσουρ;Εχεις αναρωτηθεί αν πόσοι και ποιοί είναι αυτοί που συμφωνούν με τις απόψεις σου;............... εσύ με τις παανεπιστημιακές σπουδές πως θα τα ονόμαζες..................
> 
> .Ισως μερικοί να είναι καλακακομαθημένοι
> 
> να τους έχουν έλθει τα πράγματα εύκολα στην ζωή
> 
> γι΄αυτό και να μιλούν χωρίς να σκέπτονται εξαιρώ τον Πάνο που πιστεύω ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί αλλά και πάλι δεν επεξεργάζεται το τι θα γράψει.



Eδώ λοιπόν αγαπητή γιώτα, κρατιούνται κάποια προσχήματα.
Με το ζόρι βέβαια….
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ, ποιοι άραγε είναι κακομαθημένοι και τα βρήκαν εύκολα……
Προβληματίζεται ο αναγνώστης, ποιοι είναι αυτοί……

Ωσπου…… μετά από λίγη ώρα, πέφτουν οι μάσκες…..
Παύουν τα προσχήματα, και ώωωω του θαύματος,
Αποκαλύπτεται ο αμαρτωλός πλούσιος!!!!
Που είχε την αναλγησία να προέρχεται από εύπορη οικογένεια 
Που έχει την αναλγησία να έχει οικονομική άνεση προερχόμενη από την εργασία του, αφού πέρασε μια ζωή στα θρανία……..
Βρε τον αλήτη!!!!!





> _Originally posted by giota_
> 
> Και το άσπρο μπέρδεψες και το μαύρο ειδικά το κόκκινο.
> Ξέρεις νεϊτσουρ όλοι μπορεί να μην έχουμε 
> την ιδια οικονομική άνεση
> 
> μιλώ για μένα αλλά εγώ έχω και το θάρρος της γνώμης μου που ίσως αργά έμαθα να το διεκδικώ,αλλά και αξιοπρέπεια κάτι που προφανώς δεν έχεις εσύ.Και όταν χαρακτηρίζεις κάποιον να το κάνεις με επιχειρήματα.και εμένα μου δίνεις την 
> 
> εντύπωση μιας ξυνής κυρίας κακομαθημένης που δεν αγωνίστηκε και πολύ στην ζωή της
> ...



Και, ναι, είναι η Νάτσουρ!!!!
Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως!!!!
Από πότε χρειάζεται και φορολογική δήλωση για να έχουν τον ανάλογο σεβασμό οι απόψεις μας?
Αλλο και τούτο. Είσαι πλούσιος? Δεν μετράει η γνώμη σου.
Είσαι φτωχός? Σε δεχόμαστε. 
Δεν είμαστε με τα συγκαλά μας μου φαίνεται.
Πάντως γιωτούλα νομίζω 1-2 φορές έχει τύχει να αναφέρω τις συνθήκες διαβίωσής μου. Πού το ξεψάχνισες βρε θηρίο? Μιλάμε θα πρέπει να έψαξες πολύ. Εκτός αν είχες και βοήθεια.

----------


## krino

βρε ρεμεντυ,
ασε να μιλησει κανεις αλλος για ηθικη.
Τουλαχιστον εγω το ομολογω οτι ειμαι ανηθικος, δεν το παιζω ηθικος.

Εσυ τωρα μετα το κειμενο που σου διεγραψαν οι διαχειριστες (και για το οποιο ησουν - και εισαι - υπερηφανη) θεωρείσαι ηθικη?

Γουελκαμ του δε κλαμπ....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> βρε ρεμεντυ,
> ασε να μιλησει κανεις αλλος για ηθικη.
> Τουλαχιστον εγω το ομολογω οτι ειμαι ανηθικος, δεν το παιζω ηθικος.
> 
> Εσυ τωρα μετα το κειμενο που σου διεγραψαν οι διαχειριστες (και για το οποιο ησουν - και εισαι - υπερηφανη) θεωρείσαι ηθικη?
> 
> Γουελκαμ του δε κλαμπ....


βρε κρινο
δεν ξερω για τα δικα σου κριτηρια περι ηθικης, μιας και βλεπω οτι μονιμως καταδικαζεις αυτα που κυριως εσυ πρωτος και με ενταση κανεις και μας μπερδευεις...

ΑΛΛΑ

εγω δεν κρινω καποιον για την ηθικη του με κριτηριο το αν ξερει να βριζει  :Smile: 
ουτε με το αν καποιος του σβησει τοποστ του (αυτο ηταν πολυ αστειο και ενδεικτικο του ποσο το φορουμ ειναι κριτηριο της ζωης σου και της ηθικης σου για σενα)ξερεις, καποιοι εχουν και ζωη εκτος φορουμ...

αλλα με το ποσο υποκριτης, ψευτης , αναξιοκρατικος, κακοπροαιρετος και χειριστικος ειναι κι αυτα οσο να πεις τα εχει στο επακρο η νατουρε..εδω που τα λεμε, ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

οσο για το ποστ μου που σβηστηκε και για το οποιο δεν μετανοιωνω,ε τι να κανουμε, εγω οταν βριζω, βριζω κανονικα, οχι σαν αδερφουλα που την πειραξαν οι φιλεναδες της, οπως μερικοι  :Wink:

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> βρε ρεμεντυ,
> ασε να μιλησει κανεις αλλος για ηθικη.
> Τουλαχιστον εγω το ομολογω οτι ειμαι ανηθικος, δεν το παιζω ηθικος.
> ...


Ευτυχώς που τα υπόλοιπα μέλη δεν είναι τόσο ....αυθεντικά στο σπόρ της βρισιάς, γιατί το φόρουμ θα είχε κλέισει προ πολλού. 
Ευτυχώς που τα υπόλοιπα μέλη έχουν αυτό που για σένα είναι άγνωστη λέξη: την εγκράτεια.
Ευτυχώς που αυθεντική στις βρισιές είναι μόνο η παρεούλα σας.

----------


## Remedy

νατουρε
δειχνεις μεγαλη ευαισθησια στις βρισιες και τις προσβολες που δεχεσαι και τελεια αναισθησια σε αυτες που απευθυνεις προς αλλους η σε αυτες που οσοι σε γλειφουν απευθυνουν προς αλλους.
το οτι δεν μπορεις δεν θες η δεν ξερεις να βριζεις δεν σημαινει οτι δεν προσβαλεις..
αυτο ειναι το ενα σου προβλημα...
το αλλο ειναι οτι υπαρχεις εδω μεσα μονο για να δημιουργεις καυγαδες και να αποδιδεις κατηγοριες..
τα εχεις σκεφτει ποτε αυτα?σε εχει προβληματισει ποτε η αυτοκριτικη σου?
το οτι σε εχουν αδειασει με τροπο η χωρις ολοι οι αξιολογοι συνομιλητες σου λεει κατι?

----------


## giota

Για να σου λυσω την απορία πήγα στο προφίλ σου για να δω γιατί μπήκες στο φόρουμ Νεϊτσουρ.Ισως να έπρεπε να το είχες κάνει και εσύ πριν αρχίσεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς.Και όχι δεν είμαι πιόνι του καθενός πρώτονκαι δεύτερον εαν είχες τον στοιχειώδη σεβασμό δεν θα με αποκαλούσες γιωτούλα καθώς δεν σου επιτρέπει η διαφορά της ηλικίας μας εγώ είμαι 50 πιστεύω αρκετά μεγαλύτερή σου.Επίσης είσαι ενα παράδειγμα να δουν πολλοί τι εστί καλλιέργεια κοινώς κυρία νέϊτσουρ γράμματα έμαθες άνθρωπος δεν έγινες.Εκτός του ότι δεν απάντησες γιατί είμαι η πιο επιθετική και μην επικαλεστείς το τελευταίο μου ποστ.Καλή σου νύχτα και καλά μυαλά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Γιώτα.....και μόνο η αναφορά σε σένα ως επιθετικό μέλος έχει πολύ πλάκα...Είναι το ανέκδοτο του φόρουμ αυτό σήμερα....
> 
> ...



Το μεγαλύτερο αστείο βέβαια, είναι που ακόμη και τη γιορτή σου την περνάς εδω.


ΥΓ. Α, χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## Helena

:Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Empneustns

βρε παιδια,καποιος να φτιαξει την ωρα στο φορουμ...

----------


## krino

αγαπητοτατη ρεμεντοτατη








> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> βρε κρινο
> δεν ξερω για τα δικα σου κριτηρια περι ηθικης,
> 
> 
> πολυ κακως δεν ξερεις, να σου πω λοιπον,
> 
> Μην κανεις στους αλλους, οτι δεν θα ηθελες να σου κανουν, υπο τις ιδιες συνθηκες.
> ...

----------


## krino

επισης με χαρα διαπιστωνω οτι το θεμα που εβαλε ο νικος περι στοχων και λειτουργιας του φορουμ εχει κλεισει και περασαμε στις γνωστες κλασικες ατακες που μου ειπες, σου ειπα και τους ειπαμε.


Παμε λοιπον στο ενδιαφερον αυτο σπορ.
Εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ μιας και ειμαι γνωστος ατακαδορος....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Αδερφουλα που την πειραξαν οι φιλεναδες της;
Πως Κρινεις ετσι βρε Remedy; Ντροπη σου  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οχι, δεν διεκδικώ πνευματικά δικαιώματα αλλά και δεν εκφρέρω γνώμη εκεί όπου, για το καλό αποφυγής περαιτέρω εντάσεων, έχω επιλέξει να σιωπώ. 
> 
> Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι κατανοητό και σεβαστό.
> ...


Μωρέ Κρίνο, 
αν θέλεις να γίνεις πιο σαφής στα γενικόλογά σου,
απο u2u γιατί δεν ασχοληθώ δημοσίως με αυτά που μου καταλογίζεις, ως αιώνιος φορουμικός κριτης  :Wink:

----------


## Ananta

Το ξαναπα αλλα θα το πω πιο καθαρα και παλι.ΟΙ ΜODERATORS ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ;;;;;Ειμαστε πολλοι εδω μεσα και δε μας αφορα τους περισσότερους οι καυγαδες μεταξυ μελών.Ειναι προφανες οτι καποιοι ειναι υπαίτιοι γιαυτους τους καυγάδες.Ειναι ομως ακομα πιο προφανες οτι οι διαχειριστές του φορουμ καθονται και παρατηρούν χωρις να κανουν τιποτα.Δεν πρεπει να πεσει και κανενα ban κατα τη γνώμη σας.Εστω ενα delete/κλείδωμα συγκεκριμένων τοπικ.Σημερα πηγα να απαντησω δυο φορες σε συγκεκριμενο θεμα και βλεποντας τι γινεται παρακατω την εκανα με ελαφρα.Αν η δουλεια των mods βεβαια ειναι απλα να διαβαζουν το φορουμ τοτε οκ ειμαι κι εγω moderator και δε το ξερω.Και ναι για οοοοολο αυτο που γινεται θεωρω τους moderators τους κυριους υπευθυνους.Γιατι οι κουλοι που θα μπουν στα φορουμ και θα ξινονται για καυγα υπαρχουν παντα αλλα το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο ¨επιβιώνουν¨ ως μέλη.....Ελεος!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο αστείο βέβαια, είναι που ακόμη και τη γιορτή σου την περνάς εδω.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Α, χρόνια πολλά.




τι γιορτη μου?
ποια γιορτη μου καλε?


α επισης....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Helena_



 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Αδερφουλα που την πειραξαν οι φιλεναδες της;
> Πως Κρινεις ετσι βρε Remedy; Ντροπη σου



ελα ντε!
πες τα βρε δανεικιε.....

 :Cool:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ananta_
> 
> Ειναι ομως ακομα πιο προφανες οτι οι διαχειριστές του φορουμ καθονται και παρατηρούν χωρις να κανουν τιποτα.Δεν πρεπει να πεσει και κανενα ban κατα τη γνώμη σας.



να σου πω,
αν νομιζεις οτι δεν σου κανει το θεμα μην ξαναμπεις.
Δεν σε παρακαλεσε κανεις να διαβαζεις.

Τα βασανιστήρια του clockwork orange εχουν τελειωσει.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Μωρέ Κρίνο, 
> αν θέλεις να γίνεις πιο σαφής στα γενικόλογά σου,
> απο u2u γιατί δεν ασχοληθώ δημοσίως με αυτά που μου καταλογίζεις, ως αιώνιος φορουμικός κριτης



κοιτα σε κοβω αρκετα συναισθηματικη για να εμπιστευτω την κριση σου πλεον.
Φορτιζεσαι αρκετα και χανεις αρκετα απο το καδρο.
Το παρατηρησα απο την υποθεση των μυνηματων της πανικουλα.

Εκτιμω την σκεψη σου, αλλα οχι σε ολους τους τομεις.
Δυστυχως το συναισθημα οταν κυριαρχει υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που ειναι βλαπτικο.
Ειτε μπορεις να το χειραγωγησεις και συζηταμε, ειτε δεν σε ενδιαφερει οποτε εχω και την αναλογη κριτικη μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Μωρέ Κρίνο, 
> αν θέλεις να γίνεις πιο σαφής στα γενικόλογά σου,
> ...


Κρινο,
μου θυμίζεις κάτι μεσαιωνικούς τύπους παλιά, που έλεγαν οτι η γυναίκα ως συναισθηματικό πλάσμα, δεν έχει της ίδιας αξίας ορθή κρίση με τον άντρα....

Κοίτα, εγώ δεν το βλέπω να γίνομαι ψυχρή λογική, εσύ δεν το βλέπω να αποκτάς ενσυναισθηματικότητα οποτε, δεν το αφήνουμε καλύτερα?
Και για το καλό του φόρουμ δηλαδη.

Καλό βράδυ !
 :Smile:

----------


## Ananta

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ananta_
> 
> Ειναι ομως ακομα πιο προφανες οτι οι διαχειριστές του φορουμ καθονται και παρατηρούν χωρις να κανουν τιποτα.Δεν πρεπει να πεσει και κανενα ban κατα τη γνώμη σας.
> 
> ...


Κανεις δε με παρακαλεσε αλλα καλα θα ηταν να υπαρχει ενα φορουμ να μπορω να γραφω οτι με απασχολει.Αυτο το φορουμ υπαρχει γιατι καποιοι το εχουν αναγκη.Αν ομως καποιοι αλλοι το χαλανε δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.Επισης αν θελετε να μεινετε μονοι σας να καυγαδιζετε και τα αλλα μελη απλα να αποχωρήσουν επειδη δε μπορουν να διαβαζουν ολα αυτα συνεχιστε ετσι κανενα προβλημα.Απο κει και περα δε νομιζω να σου εχω κανει κατι ουτε να σχολιασα ποτε αρνητικα καποιο ποστ σου για να μου επιτιθεσαι οποτε σε παρακαλω αν σου κανει θεμα να διαβαζεις τα ποστ μου μη τα διαβαζεις επισης.Δε θα το συνεχισω το θεμα οτι και αν ακολουθησει διοτι σε αυτη την παγιδα του καυγα δε θα πεσω προσωπικα.Αλλοι το εχουν κανει με αποτελεσμα να εχουν χασει το δικιο τους.Αν οι mods απαντησουν σε αυτο που ειπα τοτε καλως αλλιως δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο επι του θεματος.Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## giota

Το ποιός είναι επιθετικός,το ποιός ειρωνεύεται,ποιός προκαλεί ας το διαπιστώσει ο καθένας.Οντως μπήκαμε να πούμε τον πόνο μας και να αλληλοστηριχθούμε και το μόνο που γίνεται είναι να εκτοξεύονται βέλη.Ετσι αναγκάζεσαι να αμυνθείς.Το φόρουμ αφού δεν είναι τσιφλίκι καθενός πρέπει να ψάχνουμε που απαντούν τα 3 μέλη για να αποφύγουμε κάθε φασαρία.Δηλαδή δεν μπορούμε να εκφράσουμε την άποψή μας πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε με τις ανοησίες του καθενός.Περίεργο δεν είναι να έχουν τα αλάθητο πάντα 3 άτομα;εσάς δεν σας προβληματίζει ότι οι περισσότεροι αντιδρούν;μήπως να αφήνατε τον εγωισμό σας και να βάζατε το μυαλό να σκεφτεί αν κάπου δεν είστε σωστοί.Ολοι θα κάνουμε λάθη αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για εγωκεντρικά άτομα που μπαίνουν για να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα.Εγώ για παράδειγμα ποτέ δεν μίλησα χυδαία έστω και αν διαφώνισα.Ομως με κατηγόρησαν ότι χυδαιολογούσα μήνες και πίεζα την πανικούλα ,ότι ήμουν συμέτοχος στην πλάκα,και σήμερα ότι είμαι το νούμερο ένα επιθετικό άτομο.Με αποκάλεσε η κυρία γιωτούλα λες και με γνωρίζει και δεν νομίζω να της έδωσα το θάρρος να με υποτιμά.Αυτά όσον αφορά εμένα.Ας κάνει ο καθένας την αυτοκριτική του ας υπάρξει λιγο αξιοπρέπεια και σεβασμός σε μέλη που υποφέρουν,που χρειάζονται βοήθεια σε διάφορους τομείς και έχουν μπεί στο καβούκι τους να πούν τι;ποιός θα τους ακούσει;όταν μπήκα τυχαίως και εγώ ένιωσα την κατανόηση την ζεστασιά γιατί αντιμετώπιζαν και άλλοι ανάλογα προβλήματα.Αυτό που γίνεται τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι παράλογο.Αν μη τι άλλο όλοι οι ξερώλες σεβαστείτε αυτόν που μπαίνει και λέει ότι δεν έχει χρήματα να πάρει τα φάρμακά του, να πάει στον γιατρό.Θα μας βάλει τιμωρία ο Νίκος;μωρά είμαστε;όποιος δεν αντιμετωπίζει συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα πως θα νιώσει τον άλλον;Νέϊτσουρ μπορείς να φανταστείς τον άνθρωπο που έλεγε ότι δεν έχει χρήματα για να πάρει τα φάρμακά του;ποιός ο λόγος της παρουσίας σου;ποια η βοήθεια στον συνάνθρωπο;αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του συλλογου κρίνο και δεν υποχρεούσαι να παρευρίσκεσαι αφού δεν αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα.ας αφήσουμε όσους έχουν λοιπόν πρόβλημα μικρό ή μεγαλύτερο να παλέψουν με τι δυνάμεις;μάλλον οι πρώτοι που θα έπρεπε να έλθουν μπας και γίνει κάτι για καλό είναι όσοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και όχι να μπαίνουν για να κάνουν επίδειξη εξυπνάδας,γιατί λείπει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό απο το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ η ανθρωπιά.και όταν βλέπουμε ανθρώπους που με τις συμβουλές τους μπορεί να γίνουν επικίνδυνοι εκεί να επεμβαίνουμε.Εγώ μπορεί να έχω αντίθετη άποψη απο ένα μέλος που συμπαθώ περισσότερο δεν θα μιλήσω μήπως γίνω κακή;Εαν όλα γίνονται με καλό σκοπό δεν παρεξηγείται κανείς μπορεί να υποστηρίξει ο καθένας με επχειρήματα την άποψή του και απο αυτά θα δούμε ποιό είναι το σωστό που για παράδειγμα εγώ πιστεύω και να διαπιστώσω ότι τελικά κάνω λάθος.Το τι κάνει ο καθένας απο μόνος του είναι άλλο θέμα γιατί πέρα απο αυτά που δημοσιεύονται μπορεί να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που βοηθούν και το κάνουν γιατί το πιστεύουν και το νιώθουν.Γι αυτό επειδή κανείς δεν γνωρίζει ποιος μπορεί να βοήθησε εμένα ή ποιον θα βοηθήσω εγώ με δική μου πρωτοβουλία ας μην βιάζεται να βάλει ταμπέλες.Φυσικά μπορεί να γραφτούν πολλά ειρωνικά αυτό όμως δεν με απασχολεί.Εγώ δηλώνω ότι πέρα απο τα φάρμακα που παίρνω για την κατάθλιψη η μόνη βοήθεια και κατανόηση που πήρα είναι απο αυτό το φόρουμ.Καλή σας νύχτα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> δεν το αφήνουμε καλύτερα?
> Και για το καλό του φόρουμ δηλαδη.
> 
> Καλό βράδυ !



εμ τι να το κανουμε???
να το ζαλιζουμε μεχρι τελικης πτωσης?
Παντα για το καλο του φορουμ ε?

Καλημερα!
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα!!!
Σας ακούω..., σας βλέπω..., σας παρακολουθώ... 
και; 

γιατί βρε παιδιά το κάνετε αυτό; 

δεν κουραστήκατε;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ananta_
> 
> Κανεις δε με παρακαλεσε 
> 
> 
> χαιρομαι που συμφωνουμε.
> 
> 
> αλλα καλα θα ηταν να υπαρχει ενα φορουμ να μπορω να γραφω οτι με απασχολει.
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> 
> 
> αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του συλλογου κρίνο και δεν υποχρεούσαι να παρευρίσκεσαι αφού δεν αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα.ας αφήσουμε όσους έχουν λοιπόν πρόβλημα μικρό ή μεγαλύτερο να παλέψουν με τι δυνάμεις;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο ειπα εξαρχης, και απορω γιατι μου το υπενθυμιζεις.
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> 
> 
> δεν κουραστήκατε;



οπως βλεπεις,
φετος και περυσι, μπηκε κοσμος με παρα πολλες αντοχες....
Ετσι ειναι, τα παντα ρέουν....

----------


## narnia

Από τους προπερσινούς ποιος έμεινε να συγ-κρίνω αντοχές;

----------


## krino

δεν το εχω ψαξει,
τουλαχιστον βαλε τον εαυτο μου σιγουρα,
μιας και κρινω οτι οι αντοχες μου συνεχιζουν να ειναι σε υψηλο βαθμο, οπως παντα.
Εχω μαθει ξερεις να ειμαι παντα σε ετοιμοτητα, εφοσον χρειαστει.

 :Wink:

----------


## narnia

Και σε αυτή τη λίστα μπαίνεις ; 
:P

Πρόσθεσις

Aν ευτυχής ή δυστυχής είμαι δεν εξετάζω.
Πλην ένα πράγμα με χαράν στον νου μου πάντα βάζω —
που στην μεγάλη πρόσθεσι (την πρόσθεσί των που μισώ) 
που έχει τόσους αριθμούς, δεν είμ’ εγώ εκεί
απ’ τες πολλές μονάδες μια. Μες στ’ ολικό ποσό
δεν αριθμήθηκα. Κι αυτή η χαρά μ’ αρκεί.
Καβάφης

----------


## krino

εγω δεν βαζω τον εαυτο μου, πουθενα, προτιμω να το κανουν οι αλλοι που κουνανε το δακτυλο πανω-κατω μεσα-εξω.







[align=center]
Αντισταθείτε
σ\'αυτόν που χτίζει ένα μικρό σπιτάκι

και λέει : καλά είμαι εδώ.

Αντισταθείτε σ\'αυτόν που γύρισε πάλι στο σπίτι

και λέει : Δόξα σοι ο θεός.

Αντισταθείτε
στον περσικό τάπητα των πολυκατοικιών

στον κοντό άνθρωπο του γραφείου

στην εταιρία εισαγωγαί - εξαγωγαί

στην κρατική εκπαίδευση

στο φόρο

σε μένα ακόμα που σας ιστορώ.

Αντισταθείτε
σ\' αυτόν που χαιρετάει απ\' την εξέδρα ώρες

ατέλιωτες τις παρελάσεις

σ\' αυτή την άγονη κυρία που μοιράζει σμύρναν

σε μένα ακόμα που σας ιστορώ.

Αντισταθείτε πάλι σ\' όλους αυτούς που λέγονται

μεγάλοι

στον πρόεδρο του Εφετείου αντισταθείτε

στις μουσικές τα τούμπανα και τις παράτες

σ\' όλα τ\' ανώτερα συνέδρια που φλυαρούνε

πίνουν καφέδες σύνεδροι συμβουλατόροι

σ\' όλους που γράφουν λόγους για την εποχή

δίπλα στη χειμωνιάτικη θερμάστρα

στις κολακίες τις ευχές τις τόσες υποκλίσεις

απο γραφιάδες και δειλούς για το σοφό

αρχηγό τους.

Αντισταθείτε

στις υπηρεσίες των αλλοδαπών

και διαβατηρίων

στις φοβερές σημαίες των κρατών και τη

διπλωματία

στα εργοστάσια πολεμικών υλών

σ\' αυτούς που λένε λυρισμό τα ωραία λόγια

στα θούρια

στα γλυκερά τραγούδια με τους θρήνους

στους θεατές

στον άνεμο

σ\' όλους τους αδιάφορους και τους σοφούς

στους άλλους που κάνουνε το φίλο σας

ως και σε μένα, σε μένα ακόμα που σας ιστορώ

αντισταθείτε.

Τότε μπορεί βέβαιοι να περάσουμε προς την

Ελευθερία.

(........)

Και συ λοιπόν

στέκεσαι έτσι βουβός με τόσες παραιτήσεις

από φωνή

από τροφή

από άλογο

από σπίτι

στέκεις απαίσια βουβός σαν πεθαμένος:

Ελευθερία ανάπηρη πάλι σου τάζουν.

Μιχάλης Κατσαρός

\"Η διαθήκη μου\"[/align]

----------


## πανος12345

τελευταια ευκαιρια για συμορφωση με τους νομους Νικο !
8. O Yπουργός Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών, οι νομάρχες, κατά περί-
πτωση, ή οι από αυτούς εξουσιοδοτούμενες αρχές μπορούν να επιβάλλουν
την επανεξέταση κατόχου άδειας ικανότητας οδηγού, αν ανακύψουν αμφιβο-
λίες για την ικανότητά του προς οδήγηση ή την ιατρική επανεξέτασή του, αν
ανακύψουν αμφιβολίες για τη σωματική ή πνευματική του κατάσταση.
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η άδεια ικανότητας οδήγησης του παραπεμπόμε-
νου για επανεξέταση οδηγού αφαιρείται μετά την έκδοση της απόφασης για
επανεξέταση και αποδίδεται μόνο αν αυτός κριθεί ικανός. Tα του τρόπου και
της διαδικασίας επανεξέτασης των οδηγών, ως και κάθε άλλη λεπτομέρεια
αναγκαία για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων της παραγράφου αυτής, καθο-
ρίζονται με απόφαση του Yπουργού Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών και του
Άρθρο 13. Οδηγοί
54
κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιου υπουργού, προκειμένου δε για τα μοτοποδήλατα
του Yπουργού Δημόσιας Tάξης.
Οι αιτούντες αναπηρική σύνταξη και κάτοχοι άδειας οδήγησης υποχρεού-
νται, εντός τριών μηνών από την υποβολή της αίτησής τους, να προσέλθουν
στην Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοί-
κησης του τόπου κατοικίας τους, προκειμένου να εξεταστούν από την αρ-
μόδια Δευτεροβάθμια Ιατρική Επιτροπή (ΔΙΕ) αναφορικά με την πλήρωση
των ελάχιστων προϋποθέσεων σωματικής και ψυχοδιανοητικής ικανότητας
οδηγών. Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν σχετικά τις
Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσε-
ων του τόπου κατοικίας των αιτούντων, με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Οι αιτούντες αναπηρική σύνταξη που δεν κατέχουν άδεια οδήγησης υπο-
χρεούνται να καταθέσουν, μεταξύ των άλλων δικαιολογητικών, και υπεύθυνη
δήλωση του ν. 1599/1986 (ΦΕΚ 75/Α΄), όπως ισχύει, περί μη κατοχής άδειας
οδήγησης, στον ασφαλιστικό φορέα. Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται
να ενημερώνουν σχετικά τις Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών των
Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων του τόπου κατοικίας των αιτούντων, με κάθε
πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Όλοι οι μέχρι σήμερα δικαιούχοι αναπηρικής σύνταξης, καθώς και εκεί-
νοι των οποίων η σχετική αίτηση εκκρεμεί και είναι κάτοχοι άδειας οδήγη-
σης, υποχρεούνται εντός δύο (2) ετών από τη θέση σε ισχύ του παρόντος, να
προσέλθουν στην Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Νομαρχιακής
Αυτοδιοίκησης του τόπου κατοικίας τους, προκειμένου να εξεταστούν από
την αρμόδια Δευτεροβάθμια Ιατρική Επιτροπή (ΔΙΕ) αναφορικά με την πλή-
ρωση των ελάχιστων προϋποθέσεων σωματικής και ψυχοδιανοητικής ικανό-
τητας οδηγών. Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν σχε-
τικά όλους τους ασφαλισμένους τους, καθώς και τις Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών
και Επικοινωνιών των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων του τόπου κατοικίας
των δικαιούχων, με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Όλοι οι μέχρι σήμερα δικαιούχοι αναπηρικής σύνταξης, καθώς και εκείνοι
των οποίων η σχετική αίτηση εκκρεμεί και δεν κατέχουν άδεια οδήγησης,
υποχρεούνται να καταθέσουν σχετική υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθρου 8 πα-
ράγραφος 1 του ν. 1599/1986, όπως ισχύει, στον ασφαλιστικό τους φορέα,
εντός μηνός από την ημερομηνία της σχετικής ειδοποίησης από τον φορέα.
Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν σχετικά τις Υπηρε-
σίες Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων του
τόπου κατοικίας των δικαιούχων με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Οι παραπάνω διατάξεις δεν επηρεάζουν το συνταξιοδοτικό δικαίωμα των
ενδιαφερομένων. Οι ΔΙΕ συνέρχονται και αποφασίζουν άμεσα και κατά προ-
τεραιότητα για τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, οι δε κατεχόμενες άδειες οδήγησης
συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν, περιορίζονται, αφαιρούνται ή ανακαλούνται, σύμφω-
Κεφάλαιο Γ΄. Κανόνες οδικής συμπεριφοράς 55 να με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις περί ελαχίστων προϋποθέσεων σωματικής και ψυχοδιανοητικής ικανότητας οδηγών. Οι συνεδριάσεις των ΔΙΕ για την εξέ-
ταση των παραπάνω οδηγών δεν υπολογίζονται στον ανώτατο προβλεπόμενο
αριθμό συνεδριάσεων ανά μήνα. Οι συνεδριάσεις για την ιατρική εξέταση
αιτούντων ή δικαιούχων αναπηρικής σύνταξης δεν μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν
τις τρεις (3) ανά μήνα.
Σε περίπτωση μη τήρησης των παραπάνω υποχρεώσεων ή ψευδούς δήλω-
σης από τους ενδιαφερομένους, οι άδειες οδήγησης αφαιρούνται για τρεις (3)
μήνες και για την επαναχορήγησή τους μετά την παρέλευση του τριμήνου,
απαιτείται η ιατρική εξέτασή τους από ΔΙΕ.
Σε περίπτωση που οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα κινη-
τικότητας ή ακρωτηριασμού άκρου - άκρων ή μικτού τύπου (ορθοπεδικά -
νευρολογικά) προβλήματα, η παραπάνω ιατρική εξέταση δύναται να γίνε-
ται, αντί της ΔΙΕ, από εξειδικευμένο Κρατικό Ίδρυμα, όπως είναι το Εθνικό
Ίδρυμα Αποκατάστασης Αναπήρων του Υπουργείου Υγείας και Κοινωνικής
Αλληλεγγύης ή από άλλο ισότιμο προς τη ΔΙΕ όργανο.

Θα ζητησω παρεμβαση της αστυνομιας γιατι οποιος οδηγει αυτοκινητο ειναι επικινδυνος οταν βλεπει ολοζωντανο θεο , αγγελους και δαιμονες πλαι του και εδω υπαρχουν στοιχεια για παρομοια συμεπριφορα !
8. O Yπουργός Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών, οι νομάρχες, κατά περί-
πτωση, ή οι από αυτούς εξουσιοδοτούμενες αρχές μπορούν να επιβάλλουν
την επανεξέταση κατόχου άδειας ικανότητας οδηγού, αν ανακύψουν αμφιβο-
λίες για την ικανότητά του προς οδήγηση ή την ιατρική επανεξέτασή του, αν
ανακύψουν αμφιβολίες για τη σωματική ή πνευματική του κατάσταση.
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η άδεια ικανότητας οδήγησης του παραπεμπόμε-
νου για επανεξέταση οδηγού αφαιρείται μετά την έκδοση της απόφασης για
επανεξέταση και αποδίδεται μόνο αν αυτός κριθεί ικανός. Tα του τρόπου και
της διαδικασίας επανεξέτασης των οδηγών, ως και κάθε άλλη λεπτομέρεια
αναγκαία για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων της παραγράφου αυτής, καθο-
ρίζονται με απόφαση του Yπουργού Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών και του
Άρθρο 13. Οδηγοί
54
κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιου υπουργού, προκειμένου δε για τα μοτοποδήλατα
του Yπουργού Δημόσιας Tάξης.
Οι αιτούντες αναπηρική σύνταξη και κάτοχοι άδειας οδήγησης υποχρεού-
νται, εντός τριών μηνών από την υποβολή της αίτησής τους, να προσέλθουν
στην Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοί-
κησης του τόπου κατοικίας τους, προκειμένου να εξεταστούν από την αρ-
μόδια Δευτεροβάθμια Ιατρική Επιτροπή (ΔΙΕ) αναφορικά με την πλήρωση
των ελάχιστων προϋποθέσεων σωματικής και ψυχοδιανοητικής ικανότητας
οδηγών. Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν σχετικά τις
Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσε-
ων του τόπου κατοικίας των αιτούντων, με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Οι αιτούντες αναπηρική σύνταξη που δεν κατέχουν άδεια οδήγησης υπο-
χρεούνται να καταθέσουν, μεταξύ των άλλων δικαιολογητικών, και υπεύθυνη
δήλωση του ν. 1599/1986 (ΦΕΚ 75/Α΄), όπως ισχύει, περί μη κατοχής άδειας
οδήγησης, στον ασφαλιστικό φορέα. Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται
να ενημερώνουν σχετικά τις Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών των
Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων του τόπου κατοικίας των αιτούντων, με κάθε
πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Όλοι οι μέχρι σήμερα δικαιούχοι αναπηρικής σύνταξης, καθώς και εκεί-
νοι των οποίων η σχετική αίτηση εκκρεμεί και είναι κάτοχοι άδειας οδήγη-
σης, υποχρεούνται εντός δύο (2) ετών από τη θέση σε ισχύ του παρόντος, να
προσέλθουν στην Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Νομαρχιακής
Αυτοδιοίκησης του τόπου κατοικίας τους, προκειμένου να εξεταστούν από
την αρμόδια Δευτεροβάθμια Ιατρική Επιτροπή (ΔΙΕ) αναφορικά με την πλή-
ρωση των ελάχιστων προϋποθέσεων σωματικής και ψυχοδιανοητικής ικανό-
τητας οδηγών. Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν σχε-
τικά όλους τους ασφαλισμένους τους, καθώς και τις Υπηρεσίες Μεταφορών
και Επικοινωνιών των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων του τόπου κατοικίας
των δικαιούχων, με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Όλοι οι μέχρι σήμερα δικαιούχοι αναπηρικής σύνταξης, καθώς και εκείνοι
των οποίων η σχετική αίτηση εκκρεμεί και δεν κατέχουν άδεια οδήγησης,
υποχρεούνται να καταθέσουν σχετική υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθρου 8 πα-
ράγραφος 1 του ν. 1599/1986, όπως ισχύει, στον ασφαλιστικό τους φορέα,
εντός μηνός από την ημερομηνία της σχετικής ειδοποίησης από τον φορέα.
Οι ασφαλιστικοί φορείς υποχρεούνται να ενημερώνουν σχετικά τις Υπηρε-
σίες Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών των Νομαρχιακών Αυτοδιοικήσεων του
τόπου κατοικίας των δικαιούχων με κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο.
Οι παραπάνω διατάξεις δεν επηρεάζουν το συνταξιοδοτικό δικαίωμα των
ενδιαφερομένων. Οι ΔΙΕ συνέρχονται και αποφασίζουν άμεσα και κατά προ-
τεραιότητα για τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, οι δε κατεχόμενες άδειες οδήγησης
συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν, περιορίζονται, αφαιρούνται ή ανακαλούνται, σύμφω-
Κεφάλαιο Γ΄. Κανόνες οδικής συμπεριφοράς
55
να με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις περί ελαχίστων προϋποθέσεων σωματικής και
ψυχοδιανοητικής ικανότητας οδηγών. Οι συνεδριάσεις των ΔΙΕ για την εξέ-
ταση των παραπάνω οδηγών δεν υπολογίζονται στον ανώτατο προβλεπόμενο
αριθμό συνεδριάσεων ανά μήνα. Οι συνεδριάσεις για την ιατρική εξέταση
αιτούντων ή δικαιούχων αναπηρικής σύνταξης δεν μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν
τις τρεις (3) ανά μήνα.
Σε περίπτωση μη τήρησης των παραπάνω υποχρεώσεων ή ψευδούς δήλω-
σης από τους ενδιαφερομένους, οι άδειες οδήγησης αφαιρούνται για τρεις (3)
μήνες και για την επαναχορήγησή τους μετά την παρέλευση του τριμήνου,
απαιτείται η ιατρική εξέτασή τους από ΔΙΕ.
Σε περίπτωση που οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα κινη-
τικότητας ή ακρωτηριασμού άκρου - άκρων ή μικτού τύπου (ορθοπεδικά -
νευρολογικά) προβλήματα, η παραπάνω ιατρική εξέταση δύναται να γίνε-
ται, αντί της ΔΙΕ, από εξειδικευμένο Κρατικό Ίδρυμα, όπως είναι το Εθνικό
Ίδρυμα Αποκατάστασης Αναπήρων του Υπουργείου Υγείας και Κοινωνικής
Αλληλεγγύης ή από άλλο ισότιμο προς τη ΔΙΕ όργανο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τελευταια ευκαιρια για συμορφωση με τους νομους Νικο !
> .......


μετα θα βαλεις τις φωνες?

----------


## iberis

ας ακούσουμε ένα τραγουδάκι μπας και χαλαρώσουμε λίγο από την ένταση των ημερών...(sorry για το off-topic παιδιά)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pua1kPjSaHs&amp;feature=related

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> ας ακούσουμε ένα τραγουδάκι μπας και χαλαρώσουμε λίγο από την ένταση των ημερών...(sorry για το off-topic παιδιά)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pua1kPjSaHs&amp;feature=related


(κανε δουλεια σου.μλκιες συζηταμε οπως βλεπεις)

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τελευταια ευκαιρια για συμορφωση με τους νομους Νικο !
> 8. O Yπουργός Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών, οι νομάρχες, κατά περί-
> πτωση, ή οι από αυτούς εξουσιοδοτούμενες αρχές μπορούν να επιβάλλουν
> την επανεξέταση κατόχου άδειας ικανότητας οδηγού, αν ανακύψουν αμφιβο-
> λίες για την ικανότητά του προς οδήγηση ή την ιατρική επανεξέτασή του, αν
> ανακύψουν αμφιβολίες για τη σωματική ή πνευματική του κατάσταση.
> Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η άδεια ικανότητας οδήγησης του παραπεμπόμε-
> νου για επανεξέταση οδηγού αφαιρείται μετά την έκδοση της απόφασης για
> ...


Διάβασα τις πρώτες γραμμές του κειμένου σου και αγνόησα τα υπόλοιπα.

Λοιπόν.

Οι ψυχασθενείς που δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με το περιβάλλον τους δεν μπορούν ούτως η άλλως να οδηγήσουν. Ούτε να βγάλουν βόλτα τον σκύλο δεν μπορούν. Αν τωρα εσύ έχεις εξετάσει από κοντά το κάθε μέλος και έχεις βγάλει διάγνωση για τον καθένα, ο τρελός (δηλαδή ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ) είσαι εσύ πανο και πολύ λυπάμαι που αδυνατεις να διακρίνεις την φιγούρα σου στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή όταν γράφεις τα όσα γράφεις.

Δεν αμφιβάλλω πως σου έχουν φερθεί πολύ σκληρά οι άνθρωποι. Αν μπορέσεις κάποτε να συγχωρέσεις όλους τους υπόλοιπους που δεν σου φταίνε σε τίποτα τότε θα έχεις κερδίσει κάτι πιο δυνατό απο ότι είσαι..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τελευταια ευκαιρια για συμορφωση με τους νομους Νικο !
> 8. O Yπουργός Mεταφορών και Eπικοινωνιών, οι νομάρχες, κατά περί-
> πτωση, ή οι από αυτούς εξουσιοδοτούμενες αρχές μπορούν να επιβάλλουν
> ...


το κειμενο μου ειναι Νομος του κρατους βινς !
ειναι ο ΚΟΚ δηλαδη οτι προβλεπει σημερα η πολιτεια για αυτους που οδηγουν απο γαιδουρια μεχρι νταλικες και βαρια μηχανηματα ....

_Tο μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.
Απαγορεύονται οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις, οι χαρακτηρισμοί, οι ταμπέλες και οι διαγνώσεις._

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΑΙ ΟΜΩς ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΣΥ Η Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΡΦΑΝΑ 
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ....
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΝΟΜΟΥΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑΣ
ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΩ ΓΙΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ 
ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΤΟΥΣ ....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν με ξέρεις πανο και δεν σου δίνω κανένα δικαίωμα να μιλάς έτσι για μένα. Πρόσεχε.

----------


## πανος12345

ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΣΥ ΕΜΕΝΑ !

----------


## Remedy

Σιλιααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα
τη σκουπαααααααααααααααααααα ααα!!!!!!

----------


## krino

lol πλακωσαν και οι νοικοκυρές....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΣΥ ΕΜΕΝΑ !


Εσύ όμως πανο μου έδωσες το δικαίωμα να μιλήσω έτσι για σένα.

Πρόσεξε τι λες για μένα γιατί υπάρχουν τρόποι που ούτε στον ύπνο σου ούτε στον ξύπνιο σου δεν θα μπορέσεις να κατανοήσεις.

----------


## Remedy

κυρ πανο 
δεν το πιασες ακομα το υπονοουμενο?
γιατι δε χαλαρωνεις λιγο?

----------


## NikosD.

Πάνο, απαντώ εδώ μιας και το άλλο θέμα -καλώς- κλειδώθηκε.

Με καλείς να συμμορφωθώ με τους νόμους του κράτους.
_Τι περιμένεις να κάνω δηλαδή? Δεν με αφορά ποιος έχει δίπλωμα και πόσο δίκαια το έχει. Ούτε Θεός είμαι, ούτε πρωθυπουργός, ούτε ο αστυνομικός της γειτονιάς, ούτε ο γιατρός που γνωμοδοτεί, ούτε ο εξεταστής που δίνει τα διπλώματα.
Με αφορά μόνο η εύρθυμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας, όπως εγώ την εννοώ.
_

Αναρωτιέσαι πετώντας διάφορα υπονοούμενα για τους σκοπούς ύπαρξης αυτού του φόρουμ.
_Αλήθεια, μετά από τόσες χιλιάδες μηνύματα που έστειλες, έχεις καταλάβει τους λόγους ύπαρξης του φόρουμ? Αν όχι, διάβασε τα σχετικά κείμενα που υπάρχουν αναρτημένα._ 



Αναρωτήθηκες γιατι δεν απαντώ στα προσωπικά μηνύματα που μου στέλνεις.
_Δεν θα γίνω Πάνο συμέτοχος ή αν θέλεις συνένοχος στη διακίνηση προσωπικής αλληλογραφίας. Μην το ξανακάνεις αυτό που έκανες_

Αναρωτιέσαι γιατί διαγράφησαν μηνύματα σου στο φόρουμ.
_για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Πλέον, σε κάθε διαγραφή, υπάρχει και μια σύντομη αναφορά που αιτιολογεί την διαγραφή.
Κλείνοντας, λέω και σε σένα και σε όλους, ότι αν κατ-εξακολούθηση επί κάποιες ημέρες χρειάζεται να παρεμβαίνει η ομάδα διαχείρισης για διαγραφή μηνυμάτων που παραβιάζουν όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ, τότε επόμενο βήμα, χωρίς προειδοποιήσεις, θα είναι ο αποκλεισμός του χρήστη.
Το λέω πρώτα σε σένα Πάνο μιας και τις τελευταίες 2-3 ημέρες, χρειάστηκε να παρέμβουμε τουλάχιστον 10 φορές για να διαγράψουμε μηνύματα σου, κυρίως μηνύματα που αφορούσαν online διαγνώσεις._

----------


## Ananta

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Πάνο, απαντώ εδώ μιας και το άλλο θέμα -καλώς- κλειδώθηκε.
> 
> Με καλείς να συμμορφωθώ με τους νόμους του κράτους.
> _Τι περιμένεις να κάνω δηλαδή? Δεν με αφορά ποιος έχει δίπλωμα και πόσο δίκαια το έχει. Ούτε Θεός είμαι, ούτε πρωθυπουργός, ούτε ο αστυνομικός της γειτονιάς, ούτε ο γιατρός που γνωμοδοτεί, ούτε ο εξεταστής που δίνει τα διπλώματα.
> Με αφορά μόνο η εύρθυμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας, όπως εγώ την εννοώ.
> _
> 
> Αναρωτιέσαι πετώντας διάφορα υπονοούμενα για τους σκοπούς ύπαρξης αυτού του φόρουμ.
> ...


Eυχαριστουμε για την παρεμβαση.

----------


## nature

Πάνο, χαλάρωσε. 
Θα έλεγα να λες τη γνώμη σου χωρίς να επιμένεις. Οποιος είναι να την καταλάβει ή να ενδιαφερθεί για περαιτέρω ανάλυση θα το κάνει. Πιθανόν μέσα σ\' αυτούς να είμαι και εγώ που συμπαθώ τις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις από τις γνωστές και παγιωμένες σε διάφορα θέματα.

Ο Νίκος δεν είναι θεός να διορθώσει όλα τα κακώς κείμενα της πολιτείας. 
Και εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν γνωρίζω καμιά πολιτεία στον κόσμο, όσο ευνομούμενη και να είναι να έχει προβλέψει όλα όσα ζητάς (που πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι αρκετά από αυτά μου φαίνονται λογικά έως και ευρηματικά με την καλή έννοια). 
Ούτε το παρόν φόρουμ πιστεύω πως έχει την παντοδυναμία που του προσάπτεις.
Eπίσης όλα τα προβλήματα της ανθρωπότητας όπως ξέρεις δεν είναι μόνο θέματα ψυχικής υγείας και αντίστοιχης νομοθεσίας.

Οι λοιποί επίσης χαλαρώστε. Αν δεν συμφωνείτε με αυτά που λέει ο πάνος έχετε 2 επιλογές:

1)	Δεν τα διαβάζετε καν τι γράφει. Βλέπετε Πάνος και την κάνετε με ελαφρά.
2)	Λέτε τη γνώμη σας επί της ουσίας, χωρίς προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε ένταση και από εκεί και πέρα καθένας θα βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.

Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. Τόσο για εδώ, όσο και για τα άλλα 1-2 θέματα που δημιουργήθηκε ένταση.

Δεν μπορώ ειλικρινά να καταλάβω πώς ενώ δεν γουστάρετε κάποιον διαπιστωμένα τον κυνηγάτε από πίσω το κάθε του ποστ και το ξαναμανασχολιάζετε. Ξανα και μανα....
Προσωπικά θα το έκανα μόνο αν αναφερόταν προσωπικά σε μένα και πάλι θα το σκεφτόμουν. Μπορεί και να το άφηνα να πέσει κάτω για να μην επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια deja vus.....

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα Φύση. Κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου - που έβαλα φωτιές ως \'δαιμονισμένη\' ίσως αλλά δεν τοποθετήθηκα καν - αναρωτιέμαι που αναρωτιέσαι για τις αντιδράσεις των μελών σ\' ένα φόρουμ με ανθρώπους με λίγο πιο ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα, να το πω έτσι. Γιατί όλοι μας έχουμε ψυχικά προβλήματα, απλά κάποιοι υποφέρουν περισσότερο. Η ανεκτικότητα δεν είναι ίδια για όλους, κι εσύ προφανώς αναρωτιέσαι ως \'μη πάσχων\' φαντάζομαι. Εγώ για ποιό πράγμα θα μπορούσα να αναρωτηθώ βλέποντας χρήστες να προχωρούν σε συστάσεις όχι μόνο των συμμετεχόντων, αλλά του μέλους που είναι σε παραλήρημα; Αν ρωτήσει κανείς έναν ειδικό, θα του πει ότι το να προσπαθείς να \'επαναφέρεις εις την τάξην\' κάποιον εν ώρα ντελίριο, είναι άτοπο και άστοχο. Έχω ιδίαν πείραν. Εκτός αν δεν είναι. Ευχαριστώ, μη μπεις στον κόπο δε θα ξανασχολιάσω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> ....Οι λοιποί επίσης χαλαρώστε. Αν δεν συμφωνείτε με αυτά που λέει ο πάνος έχετε 2 επιλογές:
> 
> 1)	Δεν τα διαβάζετε καν τι γράφει. Βλέπετε Πάνος και την κάνετε με ελαφρά.
> 2)	Λέτε τη γνώμη σας επί της ουσίας, χωρίς προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε ένταση και από εκεί και πέρα καθένας θα βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.
> 
> Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. Τόσο για εδώ, όσο και για τα άλλα 1-2 θέματα που δημιουργήθηκε ένταση.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ ειλικρινά να καταλάβω πώς ενώ δεν γουστάρετε κάποιον διαπιστωμένα τον κυνηγάτε από πίσω το κάθε του ποστ και το ξαναμανασχολιάζετε. Ξανα και μανα....
> Προσωπικά θα το έκανα μόνο αν αναφερόταν προσωπικά σε μένα ...


νατουρε
ετσι το βλεπεις εσυ και εχεις καθε δικαιωμα..

ωστοσο
μπορεις κι εσυ να χαλαρωσεις γιατι υπαρχει και τριτη επιλογη και μολις πριν λιγο την εξεθεσε ευκρινεστατα ο αντμιν,απορω πως δεν την προσεξες.

Αυτη ειναι, οτι η συνεχιση αυτης της συμπεριφορας απο τον πανο (και οποιον αλλο πανο), θα επιφερει τον αμεσο αποκλεισμο του...

ειναι γνωστο οτι εσυ θα δηλωνες την αντιθεση σου μονο αν καποια επιθεση στρεφοταν σε σενα προσωπικα, μας το αποδεικνυεις συνεχως, κατανοητο αλλα δεξου κι εσυ οτι καποιοι ενοχλουνται κι οταν μια απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα δεν τους αφορα προσωπικα..
ενοχλουνται με τις επιθεσεις, διαγνωσεις και προσβολες του πανου κατα αλλων μελων του φορουμ και δεν ειναι διατεθιμενοι να την αφησουν να συνεχιστει...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> 1)	Δεν τα διαβάζετε καν τι γράφει. Βλέπετε Πάνος και την κάνετε με ελαφρά.
> 2)	Λέτε τη γνώμη σας επί της ουσίας, χωρίς προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε ένταση και από εκεί και πέρα καθένας θα βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.
> 
> Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ. Τόσο για εδώ, όσο και για τα άλλα 1-2 θέματα που δημιουργήθηκε ένταση.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υποδείξεις λοιπόν στο δικό σου φόρουμ.
> ...

----------


## nature

Bγάλτε και κουμπούρια για τον ιερό αγώνα. 
Εγώ πάντως, ναι, δεν βγάζω. 
Λυπάμαι που δεν ενοχλούμαι τόσο εύκολα.

----------


## nature

Καλό σας βράδυ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Bγάλτε και κουμπούρια για τον ιερό αγώνα. 
> Εγώ πάντως, ναι, δεν βγάζω. 
> Λυπάμαι που δεν ενοχλούμαι τόσο εύκολα.


ευχαριστη μεταστροφη...
οι λιστες των προγραφων σου πως πανε?
μαλλον δεν συμπνεει ο αντμιν με τις αποψεις σου περι των χρηστων που θα αποκλειστουν...
σε συλλυπουμαι γι αυτο, αναγνωριζω την απογοητευση σου...
καποια αλλη φορα...
καποια αλλα μελη..
ισως εμπλακουν στις διχονοιες που διασπειρεις και παρεις καμια χαρα κι εσυ..
αυτη παει...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Bγάλτε και κουμπούρια για τον ιερό αγώνα. 
> Εγώ πάντως, ναι, δεν βγάζω. 
> Λυπάμαι που δεν ενοχλούμαι τόσο εύκολα.
> ...



Κάπως έτσι τελειώνουν οι ιεροι αγώνες.....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)	Δεν τα διαβάζετε καν τι γράφει. Βλέπετε Πάνος και την κάνετε με ελαφρά.
> 2)	Λέτε τη γνώμη σας επί της ουσίας, χωρίς προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς, που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε ένταση και από εκεί και πέρα καθένας θα βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.
> 
> ...



Oχι δεν σε παίρνω από πίσω. Αντίθετα, εσύ και οι φίλες σου το κάνετε. Απόδειξη, ακόμα και τούτη εδώ η σελιδούλα. Τυχαία. Για να μην κουράζουμε και τους αναγνώστες. Εγώ μιλούσα στον Πάνο. Ηρεμα και ωραία. Εσύ μπήκες σφήνα. 
Οπως είπα και πριν σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ένα μέλος, ας μην του μιλάει. Είναι απλό. 


Αυτά που είπα για την επιθετικότητα δεν τα παίρνω πίσω. Αλλά δεν επιθυμώ να συνομιλώ με αυτά τα άτομα. Οχι γιατί απαξιώ. Απλά δεν ταιριάζουμε. Δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε. Και δεν τους απευθύνω συνήθως το λόγο. Ελπίζω να μην συνεχίσετε τη κριτική σε μένα. Καλό βράδυ και πάλι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ξέρεις...σε έναν ιδανικό για σένα κόσμο, όπου όλοι θα είχαν αλτζχάιμερ, κάπως έτσι θα ήταν τα πράγματα.
Δυστυχώς....δεν είναι.
Καλό σου βράδυ και ελπίζω όλα αυτά να τα θυμηθεις την επόμενη φορά που θα χοροπηδάς σαν αγχωμένο κατσικάκι πίσω μου.....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ξέρεις...σε έναν ιδανικό για σένα κόσμο, όπου όλοι θα είχαν αλτζχάιμερ, κάπως έτσι θα ήταν τα πράγματα.
> Δυστυχώς....δεν είναι.
> Καλό σου βράδυ και ελπίζω όλα αυτά να τα θυμηθεις την επόμενη φορά που θα χοροπηδάς σαν αγχωμένο κατσικάκι πίσω μου.....



.................................................. ...............................................

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> 
> τότε επόμενο βήμα, χωρίς προειδοποιήσεις, θα είναι ο αποκλεισμός του χρήστη.
> Το λέω πρώτα σε σένα Πάνο μιας και τις τελευταίες 2-3 ημέρες, χρειάστηκε να παρέμβουμε τουλάχιστον 10 φορές για να διαγράψουμε μηνύματα σου, κυρίως μηνύματα που αφορούσαν online διαγνώσεις. [/i]



ο πανος ειναι ενας χρηστης που βεβαιως με προβληματικο τροπο μερικες φορες αντιλαμβανεται και πολωνεται στο πως θα εκφρασει τις σκεψεις του.
Ενδεχωμενα να περναει καποιες στιγμες εντασεις τις οποιες την δεδομενη στιγμη τις διαχειριστηκε με τετοιο τροπο ωστε μια παρεμβαση ηταν αναγκαια.

Ωστοσο απο την αλλη,
ο πανος ειναι ενας χρηστης ο οποιος χωρις ανιδιοτελεια γραφει τις αποψεις του και δυστυχως εχει να αντιμετωπισει χρηστες οι οποιοι χωρις να δουν περα απο τις γραμμες σφυροκοπουν ανελεητα.


Αυτα λιγο εως πολυ ειναι γνωστα, και η γνωμη ειναι οτι δεν θα αλλαξουν, τουλαχιστον δραματικα τους επομενους μηνες.
Συμφωνω με το να τροποποιουνται σημεια σε μυνηματα τα οποια ειναι εντελως εκτος πνευματος της κοινοτητας.
Συμφωνω οτι οταν ξεφευγει η κατασταση πρεπει να γινονται διορθωτικες κινησεις για να υπαρχει εστω και μια τυποις ισορροπια.




Απο κει και περα,
μηπως να μιλησουμε και λιγο πιο ανοικτα?
Εαν αγαπητε ΝικοΔ. σε μια τυπικη ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια ειχες ενα πανο που ξεφευγε, θα του ελεγες απο εδω ειναι η πορτα και τον πεταγες εξω με τις κλωτσιες?
Και αν ναι, ποιος θα ειχε αποτυχει, εσυ η αυτος?
Ο αυτος ειναι ενας περαστικος χρηστης, ασθενης whatever.
Εσυ ομως δεν εισαι ουτε περαστικος ουτε τυχαιος,
ουτε η επαγγελματικη και ηθικη ευθυνη σου ξεμπερδευει με το να πεταξεις εξω τον ασθενη σου με τις κλωτσιες.


Τα γραφω ολα αυτα,
γιατι για ΠΡΩΤΗ φορα στη ζωη μου διαβασα για διαγραφες.
Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν πιεσεις (μιλαω για εκτος φορουμ, μην παρεξηγηθώ) οι οποιες συνεβαλαν σε μια τετοια σκεψη.
Ομως οπως ηταν λαθος παλια, ετσι ειναι λαθος και σημερα αλλα και για παντα.
Κοινωνια (μικρη η μεγαλη δεν εχει σχεση) η οποια ξεκαθαριζει τα προβληματα της με διαγραφες ειναι καταδικασμενη σε παρακμη.
Και αυτο γιατι δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει αποψεις που δεν ειναι ισχυρες και ετσι τις πεταει εξω.
Για παραδειγμα η ελληνικη κοινωνια αν δεν εχει καταρευσει ακομα, αυτο υπαρχει γιατι μπορει μεχρι στιγμης να απορροφα τους κραδασμους της.
Εμεις εδω φανηκε οτι ζοριζομαστε καπως....



Γιατι?
τελικα ειναι θεμα ορεξης, ελλειψης χρονου η τι αλλο?
Αν ειναι κατι απο τα δυο, μπορω να συζηταω εγω με το πανο.
Αν ομως ειναι κατι αλλο, εκει δεν μπορω να παρεμβω.
Ομως ουτε και να αποδεχτω οτι επειδη υπαρχει ενας πανος, το προβλημα αυτο θα λυνεται με αμονιαζολ για τους δυσκολους χρηστες (αυτο με τους μπλε και πρασινους κοκκους)
Γιατι η δικη σου κινηση διαγραφης, θα με συμπαρασυρει αυτοματα και εμενα στην αποτυχια και οχι μονο εσενα.
Και εγω δεν σκοπευω να αποτυχω, σε τιποτα και ποτε μου.
Ακομα και ετσι που ειναι τα πραγματα (αρκετα πιο δυσκολα παρα ποτε) εχω μαθει, οτι αν κατι το πιστευεις ξεκαθαρα, ο τροπος για να το καταφερεις ειναι πολυ ευκολος.




Κατι αλλο ασχετο,
μου προκαλεσε αρκετη εντυπωση η μεταστροφη της weird.....
Απο την γλυκια weird βγηκε η σκληρη και αδυσωπητη weird.
Μια ακομα ανακαλυψη λοιπον,
οτι εχουμε πολλους εαυτους, που απλα δεν ειναι παντοτε ενεργοι.
Ακομα ομως εντυπωση μου προκαλεσε η ενταση της σκληροτητας. Πως η ψυχη απο ευαισθησια και γλυκα οταν γυρναει αναποδα γινεται τοσο σκληρη?
Τα αποτελεσματα δειχνουν οτι οσο γλυκα μπορει καποιος να δειχνει οτι εχει, τοσο και ακομα χειροτερη σκληροτητα μπορει να εχει μεσα του οταν χρειαστει.

Φαινομενικα,
ενας σκληρος ανθρωπος, εαν χρειαστει να μπηξει ενα μαχαιρι μπορει και να λυγισει.....

Μαθηματα ζωης, που κανεις δεν σταματα να παιρνει,
καλημερα.

----------


## weird

Σε μια ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία, υπάρχουν κανόνες.
Δεν πετάγεται ο καθένας να μιλήσει όποτε θέλει, ούτε να πει ότι του κατέβει, χωρίς να σέβεται τους άλλους, ούτε γίνεται επιθετικός με τα μέλη της ομάδας χωρίς να σέβεται το πότε μιλούν το τι λένε ή τον ίδιο τον συντονιστή. 
Πέραν τούτου όμως, για μένα η συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ δεν έχει πολλά κοινά στοιχεία με την συμμετοχή σε μια θεραπευτική ομάδα. Αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ μέσα δεν είναι και δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν ψυχοθεραπεία.
Το να μιλούμε για δια του διαδικτύου θεραπεία είναι επικίνδυνο.
Θεωρώ ότι η επαγγελματική και ηθική ευθύνη του συντονιστή, την οποία επικαλείσαι, έχει τελείως διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο και όρια από εκείνα ενός συντονιστή μιας συγκεκριμένης με συγκεκριμένα μέλη ομάδας, των οποίων την ευθύνη έχει αναλάβει σαν θεραπευτής.
Ποτέ δεν αντιλήφθηκα τον Νίκο ή κανέναν άλλο εδώ σαν θεραπευτή μου / μας.
Εξάλλου το λένε ξεκάθαρα οι όροι χρήσης. Υποστηρίζω δεν σημαίνει κάνω διαγνώσεις ούτε προτροπές σε φαρμακευτικές αγωγές. 

Ούτε θεωρώ ότι εδώ μέσα είμαστε μια κοινωνία.
Σίγουρα, πολλές συγκρούσεις ή άλλες αλληλεπιδράσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα αντικατοπτρίζουν μια δεδομένη κοινωνική πραγματικότητα αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Εδώ είναι μια εικονική συνεύρεση που απέχει πολύ από μια πραγματική κοινωνία που απαρτίζεται από ένα σταθερό ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που αλληλεπιδρά σε πραγματική βάση.

Ίσα ίσα, εδώ μέσα μπορεί να είναι ένας ιδανικός χώρος στήριξης αλλά και ιδανικός χώρος προβολής πάνω στον άλλο και διοχέτευσης επιθετικότητας. Αυτός ο χώρος μπορεί λοιπόν να είναι εξίσου ωφέλιμος ή βλαπτικός για τον καθένα, ανάλογα με την χρήση που γίνεται από τον καθένα. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα Κρίνο για τις απόψεις μου σχετικά με το θέμα που θίγεις. 
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που μου καταλογίζεις περί ευαισθησίας και σκληρότητας, ανέκαθεν δεν άφηνα την ευαισθησία μου να με εμποδίζει να είμαι λογική εκεί όπου χρειάζεται προκειμένου να εκτιμήσω καλύτερα την κατάσταση και να προστατέψω εμένα ή κάποιον άλλο. Τώρα αν είχες σχηματίσει για μένα στο μυαλουδάκι σου μια εικόνα του τύπου άσπρο ή μαύρο, αυτό μπορεί να σου δώσει πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πόσο μονοδιάστατα και απόλυτα αντιλαμβάνεσαι ίσως κάποια πράγματα. 
Τέλος, προσωπική μου άποψη πάλι… δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, η αγάπη και η έγνοια για τον άλλο δεν συνεπάγονται πάντα ανοχή και χάιδεμα, αλλά εμπεριέχουν μέσα τους ενίοτε και μια απαραίτητη σκληρότητα.

( για να μην μπερδευτούμε, αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι αυτό που εγώ εννοώ και αντιλαμβάνομαι ως σκληρότητα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που εσύ αποκαλείς σκληρότητα ).

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Σε μια ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία, υπάρχουν κανόνες.
> Δεν πετάγεται ο καθένας να μιλήσει όποτε θέλει, ούτε να πει ότι του κατέβει, χωρίς να σέβεται τους άλλους, ούτε γίνεται επιθετικός με τα μέλη της ομάδας χωρίς να σέβεται το πότε μιλούν το τι λένε ή τον ίδιο τον συντονιστή. 
> 
> 
> μαλιστα.
> Οταν λοιπον δεν γινει ετσι και πεταχτει καποιος,
> τι ακριβως γινεται?
> 
> ...




οσο για την σκληροτητα σου,
λαδι μπολικο, τηγανιτα τιποτις....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_που θα χοροπηδάς σαν αγχωμένο κατσικάκι πίσω μου.....



τι εμμονη και αυτη με τα κατσικακια που χοροπηδανε....
Μου θυμιζει ατομα που μετρανε προβατακια στο υπνο τους για να κοιμηθουν....

----------


## nature

Ασε, τα κατσικάκια και τα προβατάκια είναι ακούραστα. 
Στο άλλο θέμα με την εκκλησία ξεφύτρωσαν αίφνης από το πουθενά για να υποκλιθούν(!) σε κάτι βαρύγδουπα και ειρωνικά που μου έλεγε ένα αποχωρήσαν μέλος. 
Σκέφτομαι, περνούσαν άραγε τυχαία από εκεί ή έρχονται πάντα από πίσω μου?

Οπως είπα και πιο πάνω μην ασχολείστε μαζί μου αν δεν σας αρέσω. Οι υποκλίσεις σας ας γίνονται εκεί που πιάνουν τόπο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ασε, τα κατσικάκια και τα προβατάκια είναι ακούραστα. 
> Στο άλλο θέμα με την εκκλησία ξεφύτρωσαν αίφνης από το πουθενά για να υποκλιθούν(!) σε κάτι βαρύγδουπα και ειρωνικά που μου έλεγε ένα αποχωρήσαν μέλος. 
> Σκέφτομαι, περνούσαν άραγε τυχαία από εκεί ή έρχονται πάντα από πίσω μου?
> 
> Οπως είπα και πιο πάνω μην ασχολείστε μαζί μου αν δεν σας αρέσω. Οι υποκλίσεις σας ας γίνονται εκεί που πιάνουν τόπο.


Οκ νατσουρ...εσύ τον πόνο σου...
Πρόσεχε όμως, γιατί την επόμενη φορά που θα αναφερθείς σε μένα, θα στο βαλω κοουτ, να έχεις να καμαρώνεις τη δήλωση σου....

----------


## weird

Κρίνο,

Σου είπα τις προάλλες, ότι παλιά οι άντρες έλεγαν στις γυναίκες, ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ορθές αποφάσεις, γιατί ήταν συναισθηματικά πλάσματα.
Πιστεύω όμως οτι αυτό δεν εμπόδιζε μερικές τουλάχιστον, παραμερίζοντας την συναισθηματικότητα και χρησιμοποιώντας την ενσυναίσθηση και την ευαισθησία σ ε σ υ ν δ υ α σ μ ό με την λογική τους, να πάρουν αποφάσεις που ήταν αποτέλεσμα μιας πολύ ευρείας αντίληψης.
Το δεν θα γίνω ποτέ ψυχρή λογική, ισχύει, θεωρώ καλύτερη την συνδυαστική μέθοδο με παραλλαγές. Άλλοτε να είναι μπροστά το συναίσθημα και στο φόντο η λογική κι άλλοτε το αντίστροφο.

Νομίζω και θα το ξαναπώ, ότι αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα πράγματα τελείως διαφορετικά. Το ότι διαφωνώ με την δική σου αντίληψη, δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι σκληρή / άκαρδη ή πολύ απλά ότι είμαι λάθος. 

Μιλάς για την διαγραφή με έναν τρόπο σαν να είναι η συντέλεια των πάντων. Πόσο ορθολογικό είναι όμως αυτό? 
Και εξακολουθώ να σου λέω, σε γενικές γραμμές κι εγώ δεν βρίσκω συνετό το να διαγράφεται κάποιος. 
Όμως…. 
Αν κάποιος παθαίνει ντελίριο επιθετικότητας προκαλώντας αναστάτωση σε άλλα μέλη και κακό στον εαυτό του, δεν βλέπω για ποιο λόγο να συνεχίζεται το έργο.
Έχω μιλήσει με μέλη τα οποία μου έχουν πει ότι όντως, η πολύ συχνή παραμονή στο φόρουμ τα εξώθησε σε συμπεριφορές που ούτε τα ίδια περίμεναν και μια επιθετικότητα έντονη. 
Ποιο είναι το πιο υγιές λοιπόν για ένα μέλος που μας έχει γράψει ότι έχει δεχθεί ιατρική συμβουλή να μην μπαίνει στο φόρουμ?

Κι από την άλλη, ποιο είναι το μέτρο που θα ωφελήσει και το ίδιο το φόρουμ σαν κοινότητα?
Όταν αυτές οι εκρήξεις, το παραλήρημα και η επιθετικότητα, έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα όχι την διαγραφή κάποιου που προφανώς δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ, αλλά την αποχώρηση άλλων τριών ή τεσσάρων ή την δική τους αναστάτωση, τότε?
Ή μήπως είναι καλύτερο να γίνονται στα κουτουρού διαγνώσεις εξ αποστάσεως?

Τότε λέμε ένα όχι στις διαγραφές γενικό και αόριστο αλλά έμμεσα, επιτρέπεται έτσι το να μένει όποιος αντέξει. Επιστροφή στον νόμο της ζούγκλας λοιπόν. ( :Wink: 


Από εκεί και πέρα. 
Πιστεύω, εικάζω καλύτερα, ότι ο λόγος που τάσσεσαι τόσο μαχητικά κατά των διαγραφών δεν είναι το καλό του φόρουμ ούτε του ίδιου του μέλους. Δεν είδα ένα επιχείρημα για αυτά.
Είναι μήπως το ότι ίσως νιώθεις να απειλείσαι κι εσύ ο ίδιος προσωπικά?
Ίσως νιώθεις ότι η «φορουμική εξουσία» ασκείται στα πλαίσια της φορουμικής κοινωνίας από τους διαχειριστές απολυταρχικά και δεν διατίθεσαι να είσαι υποψήφιος ενός τέτοιου ενδεχόμενου καταναγκασμού?
Στην περίπτωση αυτή, αναρωτιέμαι.
Εσύ δεν έχεις γράψει στο παρελθόν, ότι για σένα τα εικονικά πάρε δώσε δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό και δεν τα συγχέεις με τις σχέσεις που κάνεις στην αληθινή ζωή σου? Ότι η δια καλωδίων επαφή δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με εκείνη την επαφή όπου παίρνουν μέρος οι αισθήσεις μας?
Αυτό δεν είναι λίγο αντιφατικό με το να με ρωτάς ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην εικονική πύλη του φόρουμ και την πραγματική κοινωνία?
Κι από την άλλη, τάσσεσαι υπέρ των άλλων παρεμβάσεων και κατά των διαγραφών.
Πιστεύω ότι καλές είναι κι οι άλλες παρεμβάσεις αλλά όχι όταν διαιωνίζονται.
Δεν είναι λίγο αντιφατικό, όταν πρεσβεύεις τόσο έντονα την ελευθερία, να λες από την άλλη ότι δεν μπορείς πάντα να συγκρατείς τον εαυτό σου γι αυτό και καλό θα ήταν να σε βάζει σε τάξη ( και σένα και τον καθένα) ο διαχειριστής. Τι σόι ελευθερία είναι αυτή, αν έχουμε ανάγκη τέτοιες εξωτερικές παρεμβάσεις για να ρυθμίσουμε την συμπεριφορά μας? Από φιλοσοφικής απόψεως κυρίως σε ρωτάω. 

Αυτά τα πολλά : ) 
Καλημέρα.

----------


## Alobar

\'... Πιστεύω όμως οτι αυτό δεν εμπόδιζε μερικές τουλάχιστον, παραμερίζοντας την συναισθηματικότητα και χρησιμοποιώντας την ενσυναίσθηση και την ευαισθησία σ ε σ υ ν δ υ α σ μ ό με την λογική τους, να πάρουν αποφάσεις που ήταν αποτέλεσμα μιας πολύ ευρείας αντίληψης.
Το δεν θα γίνω ποτέ ψυχρή λογική, ισχύει, θεωρώ καλύτερη την συνδυαστική μέθοδο με παραλλαγές. Άλλοτε να είναι μπροστά το συναίσθημα και στο φόντο η λογική κι άλλοτε το αντίστροφο...\'

Μιλάς πολύ απλά για το διαχωρισμό ανάμεσα στο διανοητικό και συναισθηματικό επίπεδο. Δυο διαφορετικές λειτουργίες, που χρειάζεται προσωπική δουλειά για να μη \'μπερδεύονται\' μεταξύ τους. Και φυσικά χρειάζεται η κάθε μια να είναι \'τακτοποιημένη\' για να μπορεί κανείς να καταφέρνει εναλλαγή και συνδιασμό μέσα από την έκφρασή του και τον τρόπο που χειρίζεται τα πράγματα. Και όντως όπως λες, δε το καταφέρνουν όλοι. Θεωρώ την ενσυναίσθηση βασική προϋπόθεση. Απλά εντόπισα αυτό το σημείο στο γραπτό σου και το σχολίασα. Καλημέρα!

 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κρίνο,
> 
> 
> παρακαλω weird.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## weird

Κρίνο, 

Δεν πιστεύω στο κριτήριο της ορθότερης ορθότητας, είτε των αποφάσεων που παίρνουν οι άντρες, είτε εκείνων που παίρνουν οι γυναίκες. Αυτό σαν απάντηση στα σχόλια περί ρατσισμού. Σωστές ή λάθος αποφάσεις όλοι μπορούμε να λάβουμε, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όσο μεγαλώνουμε και γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας, γνωρίζουμε και ποιες είναι οι καλύτερες αποφάσεις για μας.

Το πού αποκτά κανείς ψυχρή λογική και πού συναίσθημα, είναι σίγουρα σχετικό για έναν εξωτερικό παρατηρητή και ακόμα σχετικότερο, όταν το μόνο που διαθέτει αυτός ο παρατηρητής να παρατηρεί, είναι γραμμούλες στην οθόνη ενός pc. Γι αυτό, προσπαθώ προσωπικά να είμαι επιφυλακτική και να κάνω υποθέσεις χωρίς να εξάγω συμπεράσματα βέβαια για το τι κρύβεται στην ψυχοσύνθεση ή τα κίνητρα – προθέσεις αυτού που γράφει τις γραμμές, του κάθε μέλους. 

Η ευαισθησία μου λες κρύβεται πίσω από μια οργανωμένη σκληράδα, πριν έλεγες ότι μάλλον η οργανωμένη ευαισθησία μου κρύβει μια σκληράδα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω πάνω σε αυτό, είναι ότι ποτέ η ευαισθησία μου δεν με εμπόδισε από το να είμαι σκληρή και ποτέ η σκληρότητά μου δεν με εμπόδισε από το να είμαι ευαίσθητη. 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν τίθεσαι ενάντια στις διαγραφές από καλοσύνη αλλά από άποψη, όπως λες. Λες ακόμα παρακάτω « δεν υπάρχει κανένα όμως. Τα ολίγον έγκυος δεν με πρεσβεύουν». Κρίνο, είσαι για άλλη μια φορά, απόλυτος. Μου μίλησες για το γκρι αλλά δεν βλέπω να το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Ναι, σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις, μόνο ακραία μέτρα μπορούν να ληφθούν και το κάθε πράγμα φυσικά έχει τα όριά του. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος τα όρια της δυνατότητάς του. Το κάθε φόρουμ τα όρια της υποστήριξης που μπορεί να δώσει και τους όρους με τους οποίους μπορεί να την δώσει. 


Δεν νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για απλές στιγμές έξαρσης κρίνο, χωρίς να φταίει η υπερβολή μου σε αυτό. Έκανα πολλές προσπάθειες και πολλές προσφορές για την εξομάλυνση της έντασης, όχι ότι ήμουνα και υποχρεωμένη, αλλά μου βγήκε και το έκανα. Από εκεί και πέρα, μίλησα και πρότεινα αυτό που θεώρησα καλύτερο, και εξήγησα και τους λόγους. Κι εσύ με φαντάστηκες, να κουνάω το δάχτυλο και να δείχνω σαν να ήμουν καμιά αυθεντία. 
Ε όχι, μην το φαντάζεσαι έτσι. Καμία αυθεντία δεν είμαι, λέω απλά, τι θεωρώ εγώ ως το καλύτερο να γίνει, έχοντας σταθμίσει τα πράγματα με την δική μου λογική και το συναίσθημα. Είναι η δική μου άποψη και την λέω δημόσια. Όχι για να αλλάξω την άποψη κάποιου άλλου, αλλά πολύ απλά για να εκφραστώ. 
Από εκεί και πέρα, αν σε αυτά συμφωνήσει και κάποιος άλλος και έχουμε την ίδια οπτική ακόμα καλύτερα. Αν με πείσει κάποιος σε μια δική του οπτική, ίσως εξελιχθώ κιόλας.

Εγώ πιο πολύ εσένα «βλέπω» απόλυτο και αμετάπειστο να μιλάς με το ύφος του αλάνθαστου και της αυθεντίας. 

Όχι για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου φυσικό. Δεν είναι φυσικό να μιλώ με ανθρώπους και να μου λένε ότι τους βγαίνει μια περίεργη ένταση και μια επιθετικότητα, ότι έχουν περάσει ώρες ολόκληρες να τρώγονται ουσιαστικά με την οθόνη του υπολογιστή τους, ότι δεν ήταν καθόλου ο εαυτός τους. Όταν τα ακούω αυτά δεν τα βρίσκω καθόλου φυσικά. Και επιμένω, ότι το η χρήση ενός πράγματος μπορεί να το κάνει ωφέλιμο ή βλαπτικό. Ε για κάποιους, ή έστω για ορισμένες χρονικές στιγμές, το φόρουμ είναι βλαπτικό. Για πάρα πολλούς άλλους μπορεί να είναι εξαιρετικά ωφέλιμο. 

Κρίνο, ποιοι είμαστε εμείς να του δώσουμε τέτοια κάλυψη? Λυπούμαι αν τα λόγια μου συγκρούονται με τις «ρομαντικές» ( όπως εύστοχα έχει ονομάσει τις προσδοκίες του είδους αυτού ο Νίκος) σου προσδοκίες να δώσεις μια τέτοια κάλυψη, αλλά θεωρώ ότι αυτό όχι μόνο δεν είναι εφικτό, αλλά ίσως να φέρει και τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. 
Κάλυψη και αλληλεγγύη και στήριξη δια διαδικτύου μπορείς να δώσεις με ορισμένες μορφές και μέχρι ενός σημείου. Και αυτό το σημείο, είναι πολύ υποδεέστερο της κάλυψης που μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος από τον αληθή και πραγματικό χώρο που βρίσκεται και τους αληθινούς και πραγματικούς ανθρώπους του χώρου αυτού. Κάνοντας ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχανάλυση, λαμβάνοντας φαρακευτική αγωγή ενδεχομένως, κάνοντας σχέσεις με άλλους ανθρώπους ή ζητώντας στήριξη από όποιον άλλο άνθρωπο μπορεί να έχει κοντά του, συγγενή η απλό φίλο. Ας μην τα μπερδεύουμε. 

Λες για την αλληλεγγύη ότι υπάρχει απεριόριστα και στρέφεται προς όλους. Κι όμως, δεν είναι έτσι. Αν πχ. είμαι ευάλωτη και ο άλλος μου επιτίθεται, εγώ εκείνη την ώρα μπορώ πιο πολύ να αμυνθώ, παρά να του προσφέρω αλληλεγγύη, επειδή έχει κάποιον πόνο και γίνεται επιθετικός. Αν πχ. εγώ είμαι κουτσός, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον με το να οδηγήσω το αυτοκίνητό του επειδή είναι μεθυσμένος.
Αλλά και το αντίστροφο. Η αλληλεγγύη μπορεί να πάρει άπειρες μορφές. Καμιά φορά το να μιλήσεις σκληρά στον άλλο μπορεί να είναι μια από αυτές. 


Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες « αυτοί στους οποίους αναφέρεσαι χρειάζονται περισσότερο την αλληλεγγύη μας».
Έχεις σκεφτεί, ότι δεν διαφωνώ στην ιδέα αυτή κι ότι επανειλημμένα το έχω τονίσει ότι το βρισίδι και ο χλευασμός δεν είναι η καλύτερη μορφή αλληλεγγύης…

Όμως διαφέρουμε στα εξής.
1.	Δεν θεωρώ το δυναμικό αλληλεγγύης που μπορεί να παράσχει σε κάποιον το φόρουμ απεριόριστο. Ίσα ίσα και το τονίζω ξανά και ξανά μπορεί και άλλους να τους βλάπτει. Και αντίστοιχα, να τους ωφελήσει το να απέχουν από το να εμπλέκονται ολημερίς σε αντιπαραθέσεις. 
2.	Δεν θεωρώ ότι το φόρουμ είναι παντοδύναμο. Δεν μπορούμε Κρίνο εμείς από εδώ μέσα να κάνουμε πολλά. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πράγματα που ίσως ένας γιατρός ή άλλος κοντινός θα μπορούσε. Ίσως μάλιστα και να γίνονται χειρότερα τα πράγματα, όχι από κακή μας πρόθεση αλλά επειδή ειδικοί δεν είμαστε.
3.	Ακριβώς επειδή δεν είναι το φόρουμ παντογνώστης ή σωτήρας όλων ( δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι) έχει κάποια πλαίσια εντός των οποίων μπορεί να κινηθεί. Αλλιώς διαλύεται, και δεν απείχαμε πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό. Το να μπει λοιπόν μια σειρά, είναι ότι πρέπει για να διασφαλιστεί η ύπαρξη του χώρου. 

Μπορείς ελεύθερα να αποκαλείς τον ρεαλισμό μου σκληρότητα. Όπως το βλέπει κανείς…


Δεδομένων λοιπόν των συνθηκών, οι οποίες είναι ότι το φόρουμ στρέφεται στον αλληλοσπαραγμό χωρίς διαχείριση αλλά και ότι κάποια μέλη δεν μπορούν να αναλάβουν την ευθύνη φροντίδας του εαυτού τους, τότε μια παρέμβαση φαίνεται η μόνη λύση για να μην στρεφόμαστε από τον νόμο της αλληλεγγύης που αναφέρεις στον νόμο της ζούγκλας. 

Φορουμική εξουσία δεν ανέχτηκες, πρόσεχε όμως μήπως καμιά φορά καταλήγεις να ασκείς αυτό που αποστρέφεσαι. Και επίσης, περί σεβασμού, από την θεωρία στην πράξη, υπάρχει μια διαφορά. 

Τέλος, ίσως οι παρεμβάσεις και οι διορθωτικές κινήσεις Κρίνο μου, να μπορούν να θρέψουν παροδικά τους εγωισμούς όλων μας ότι βοηθήσαμε, αλλά ίσως η ουσιαστική βοήθεια για κάποιον να είναι πολύ πιο πέρα από αυτό που εμείς φανταζόμαστε. 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί όπως κι εσύ δεν με αντιλαμβάνεσαι, έτσι κι εγώ να μην σε αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως.
Ωστόσο, επειδή είμαστε απλά εικονικοί συνομιλητές, είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτική στα συμπεράσματα που θα βγάλω για το ποιόν ή τα βαθύτερα κίνητρά σου και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θέλω να σε μεταπείσω.
Εσένα η άποψή σου είναι αυτή εμένα η άλλη.
Αυτά. 
Χάρηκα γι αυτή την \"σύντομη\" ανταλλαγή απόψεων.

----------


## weird

υγ. έχουμε όλη τη ζωή να συζητούμε???
Μακάρι αλλά η ρημάδα η ζωή τόσες υποχρεώσεις έχει, 
που εκείνα τα αρχαία χρόνια που είχανε τους δούλους και κάνανε όλη την ώρα συμπόσια ;p

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> υγ. έχουμε όλη τη ζωή να συζητούμε???
> Μακάρι αλλά η ρημάδα η ζωή τόσες υποχρεώσεις έχει, 
> που εκείνα τα αρχαία χρόνια που είχανε τους δούλους και κάνανε όλη την ώρα συμπόσια ;p



ΣΚΑΤΑ!

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ,
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΚΕΙ.



ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΩ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ

----------


## weird

Krino, 
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΚΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ!!!
Καλές μπύρες  :Smile: 

υγ. καλά εγώ τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι τι έγινε στο άλλο το θέμα. Απο εδώ και πέρα, τα λόγια είναι περιττά. 
Τελικά όντως ξέφυγε κατά πολύ η κατάσταση.
....
Ευχόμουν να το αποφεύγαμε αλλά δεν...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κρίνο, 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω στο κριτήριο της ορθότερης ορθότητας, είτε των αποφάσεων που παίρνουν οι άντρες, είτε εκείνων που παίρνουν οι γυναίκες. Αυτό σαν απάντηση στα σχόλια περί ρατσισμού. Σωστές ή λάθος αποφάσεις όλοι μπορούμε να λάβουμε, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όσο μεγαλώνουμε και γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα τον εαυτό μας, γνωρίζουμε και ποιες είναι οι καλύτερες αποφάσεις για μας.
> 
> 
> οκ λοιπον,
> νομιζω οτι τωρα το εβαλες στη σωστη του διασταση.
> Γιατι πριν τα οσα εγραφες ηταν αρκετα ασαφη.
> ...





Και για να μαζεψω λιγο το θεμα απο χθες.



Ο πανος ειναι σαφως οτι κατεχεται απο διαταραχη οπως αλλωστε εχει ο ιδιος παραδεχτει, αγνοω τι ακριβως.
Οπως ομως εγραψα και στον ιδιο, δεν με απασχολει αν εχει διαταραχη, αν ειναι επιθετικος η τι αλλο.
Αυτα θα τα βρουμε.
Εκεινο που δεν προκειται ποτε να βρουμε, ειναι να απαξιωνει ολες αυτες τις προσπαθειες τις κοινοτητας (που ομολογω μερικες φορες με κουρασαν....) και να αναζητει βοηθεια απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες.

Αυτη ειναι η κοκκινη γραμμη την οποια οταν την περνας, δειχνεις αυτοματα οτι δεν σε εξυπηρετει η ιδια η κοινοτητα και ζητας κατι αλλο.
Εκει ο χρηστης πρεπει να παει να βρει αυτο που αναζηταει και εδω μεσα δεν μπορει να του το προσφερει ο παρον χωρος.


Τα ορια λοιπον ειναι με ακριβεια αυτα,
οταν ενας χρηστης θεωρει τον εαυτο του αναποσπαστο μελος, τοτε δικαιουτε οποιασδηποτε αλληλεγγυης ασχετως τις δυσκολιας που υπαρχει.
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ομως που τρεχει σημερα, υπηρξαν απαντησεις και χλευασμος που βοηθησαν η και ωθησαν τον πανο προς αυτη την κατευθυνση.
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι απο κακια, απλα υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι με περιορισμενα αντανακλαστικα, που δεν εχουν μαθει (και δεν τους ενδιαφερει) να μαθουν να διαβαζουν περα η μεσα απο τις γραμμες.
Ομως οπως ειπα και χθες,
αν το φορουμ ειχε την ιδια περιπτωση πριν δυο χρονια, θα το αντιμετωπιζε αλλιως.
Ομως το χθες ειναι χθες και το σημερα ειναι σημερα.
Μενει να δουμε και το αυριο για να εχουμε μια νεα εικονα.


Ομως για να κλεισω,
ενα ειναι σιγουρο:
Οτι για την επιθετικοτητα του πανου, υπαρχει κοσμος που εχει συμβαλει σε αυτο, ας μην κανουμε οτι δεν ξερουμε και το δεντρο ειναι πολυ λεπτο για να καλυψει την γυμνια μας οταν αυτη ειναι τοσο απροκαλυπτη.







Καλημερα - καλο ΣΚ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Krino, 
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΚΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ!!!
> Καλές μπύρες 
> 
> υγ. καλά εγώ τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι τι έγινε στο άλλο το θέμα. Απο εδώ και πέρα, τα λόγια είναι περιττά. 
> Τελικά όντως ξέφυγε κατά πολύ η κατάσταση.
> ....
> Ευχόμουν να το αποφεύγαμε αλλά δεν...



μπααααααααα ποτε δεν σοκαριστηκα,
απλα ημουν λιγο νευριασμενος και ποτε δεν γραφω κατω απο πιεση.
Θελω να εχω ηρεμο και κατασταλαγμενο μυαλο.
Μπολικος υπνος και ενας ομορφος καφες το πρωι με εκαναν να ειμαι μια χαρα....


Οσο για τις ευχες, δεν βλεπω το λογο.
Οτι ειναι να ερθει, καλως να ερθει....
 :Cool:

----------


## weird

Καλά δεν σε πιστεύω που έκατσες και απάντησες σε όλο το κατεβατό μου...
κι έλεγα που θα πάει, θα τα παρατήσει! Χα! Γελάστηκα μάλλον...

Εντωμεταξύ απο το λίγο που σε διάβασα, ένα έχω να πω : συνεννόηση μπουζούκι.

Άλλο λέει ο ένας, άλλο καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος...
Κι άντε να δω πώς θα βγει άκρη τελικά!


Σήμερα πάντως όχι, είναι μέρες ξεκούρασης!!!!

Καλό Σκ επίσης  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> κι έλεγα που θα πάει, θα τα παρατήσει! Χα! Γελάστηκα μάλλον...
> 
> 
> 
> χμμμ δεν εισαι η μονη που πιστευε οτι θα τα παρατησω......
> και δεν θα εισαι η τελευταια που γελαστηκε 
> ...



Προσεξε μονο πως απαντας,
γιατι οταν πλατιαζεις με αναγκαζεις να πλατιαζω Χ 5 για να καλυψω τα κενα, και σε λιγο η απαντηση μου θα παιρνει 2 σελιδες....


Παμε στα ποτα μας,
μπροςςςςςςςςς

----------


## weird

Κι εμένα αυτό είναι το ζητούμενό μου – να μην αλλοιωθεί το κύριο συστατικό αυτού του χώρου. Μόνο που για μένα Κρίνο μου, αυτό το συστατικό δεν είναι ένα στοιχείο διαδικαστικό όπως οι μη διαγραφές ( που έχει βέβαια και ουσιαστικές προεκτάσεις), αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του φόρουμ αυτού ως φόρουμ υποστήριξης και όχι φόρουμ εκτόνωσης ψυχικά διαταραγμένων ανθρώπων. Διότι, πρόκειται για μια εκτόνωση που όχι μόνο δεν βοηθάει, αλλά όταν γίνεται συστηματικά, καταντάει εθισμός και δημιουργεί περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα αρχικά υπήρχαν.

Ξέρω ότι η όλη θέση σου στηρίζεται σε πολύ βαθύτερες διεργασίες που γίνονται μέσα σου, ξέρω ότι σε πονάει η αδιαφορία της κοινωνίας, η κατάσταση των ψυχιατρικών ασύλων όπου έχεις και δικό σου άνθρωπο εκεί. Ξέρω ότι η στάση που κρατάς, είναι αποτέλεσμα βαθιάς ευαισθησίας ( χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η δική μου είναι αποτέλεσμα βαθιάς σκληρότητας  :Wink: . Μα Κρίνο, μήπως το συναισθηματικό σου κομμάτι, παίρνει τα ηνία περισσότερο από όσο θα έπρεπε? Μήπως θα πρέπει να ρίξεις λίγες σταγόνες λογικής μέσα σε αυτό το τόσο έντονο συναίσθημα?

Διάβασε αυτά που σου γράφω και κάντο πολύ προσεκτικά γιατί σου γράφω με απέραντη ειλικρίνεια και χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σε κρίνω, να σε μειώσω ή να σε πείσω.

Ο λόγος που προτείνω την λύση που προτείνω, δεν είναι επειδή κουράστηκα να έχω ένα μέλος μέσα στα πόδια μου.
Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει λέπρα, ούτε φοβάμαι μήπως κολλήσω καλέ μου Κρίνε.
Έχω ασχοληθεί με το μέλος αυτό κι έχει συγκινήσει την προσοχή μου με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έχει κάνει και με την δική σου. Από ένα σημείο και μετά όμως, άρχισα να ανησυχώ. 

Δεν κουράστηκα, αλλά είδα ότι μια διαδικτυακή επαφή, δεν μπορεί, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει πέρα από ένα ορισμένο σημείο. Έχοντας διαβάσει την συμβουλή του γιατρού του ότι γίνεται επιθετικός όταν μπαίνει εδώ, ανησύχησα ακόμα πιο πολύ γιατί όντως είδα ότι κάθεται μέσα πάρα πολλές ώρες την ημέρα, θέλει απεγνωσμένα να τραβήξει την προσοχή και έχει ολοένα και συχνότερα ξεσπάσματα επιθετικότητας, Από την άλλη, τα λοιπά μέλη, αντιδρούσαν πολλές φορές επίσης με επιθετικότητα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μια νοσηρή έκρηξη αλληλοσφαγής που τελικά ήταν βλαπτική και είναι βλαπτική για όλους τους συμμετέχοντες.
Όταν λοιπόν σου είπα, ότι είναι ίσως καλύτερο και για εκείνον και για τους υπόλοιπους, αυτό εννοούσα.

Μια από τις πιο πολύτιμες πτυχές του φόρουμ για μένα, είναι ότι σου δίνει feedback για τις διάφορες συμπεριφορές σου. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, υποστήριξη με την πλήρη έννοια του όρου, θεωρώ να δώσουμε το εξής feedback : γίνεσαι επιθετικός, η κοινότητα δεν μπορεί να σε δεχθεί όταν είσαι εκτός εαυτού γιατί πέρα από τους άλλους βλάπτεις και εσένα με την συμμετοχή σου, επισκέψου τον γιατρό σου και κάνε κάτι για να βοηθήσεις/φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου. 
Σκληρό αλλά δεν ξέρεις πόσο υποστηρικτικά μπορούν να είναι τα σκληρά πράγματα… Σαν χαστούκια που σε επαναφέρουν στην πραγματικότητα. 

Πέραν όλου αυτού, πάμε στο δεύτερο σκέλος. Ότι το φόρουμ υποστήριξης, χάνει τον χαρακτήρα του όταν το ποσοστό των ικανών να παράσχουν υποστήριξη είναι ελάχιστο ενώ το ποσοστό ατόμων που θέλουν να εκτονωθούν ( στήριξη θέλουν κι αυτοί αλλά άλλου είδους) είναι τεράστιο. Εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα Κρινο μου… Εκεί πια χρειάζονται διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις μη ανοχής. 

Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι αυτό που εσύ ερμηνεύεις σαν έλλειψη στοιχειώδους αλληλεγγύης, για μένα είναι, όσο παράδοξο κι αν σου φαίνεται, έκφραση αλληλεγγύης, κι αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας.


Δεν νομίζω ότι η απλή αδυναμία ανταλλαγής απόψεων ούτε το ότι εκφράστηκε κατά του φόρουμ να είναι τα μόνα στοιχεία Κρίνο μου. Εμένα σου είπα τι με απασχολεί. Σε πρώτη μοίρα βάζω το δικό του καλό και όχι του φόρουμ. Με απασχολεί η διογκούμενη επιθετικότητα που βλέπω μάλιστα να μετασχηματίζεται σε εμμονές και φανταστικές συνομωσίες. 
Δεν θεωρώ ότι εδώ μέσα είμαστε για να θεραπεύσουμε κανέναν, ούτε για να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε τα συστατικά στοιχεία μιας ασθένειας. Εδώ μέσα είμαστε για παροχή στήριξης. Όταν ένα μέλος έχει τόσο βαρύ πρόβλημα, για μένα είναι απαγορευτικό να μένει εδώ μέσα. Η μόνη στήριξη που μπορεί να βρει είναι εκεί έξω. 

Όχι βρε Κρίνο μου… δεν είπα δεν μπορώ άλλο ούτε έβγαλα γνωμάτευση.
Και φυσικά δεν κρίνουμε εδώ ούτε με τις δικές μου δυνατότητες ούτε με τις δικές σου αλλά με βάση την δυναμική του φόρουμ, η οποία, πώς να το κάνουμε, είναι κάπως πεσμένη τον τελευταίο καιρό. 
Αντέδρασα έντονα όταν είδα για άλλη μια φορά ξέσπασμα επιθετικότητας που έβλαψε κι άλλα μέλη. Αντέδρασα όταν ανησύχησα για την πορεία του μέλους αυτού και πώς θα καταντήσει αν συνεχίσει να μπαίνει με τις ώρες στο νετ και να χτυπιέται μπροστά από την οθόνη του pc του. 


Τι είναι το «εδώ μέσα» για σένα? Τι είναι λοιπόν, τι διαστάσεις έχει πάρει μέσα στο μυαλουδάκι σου? Είναι η ευκαιρία το «εδώ μέσα» για μια νέα κοινότητα όπου οι διακρίσεις θα σβήσουν, η διαφορετικότητα θα είναι αποδεκτή, όπου ακόμα και ο πιο διαταραγμένος θα εντάσσεται?

Κρίνο…. Εδώ μέσα, είναι ένα απλό καθρέπτισμα. Πάντα αυτό θα είναι. ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ είναι το θέμα. Παρουσιάζεις ένα κοινό με τον Πάνο. Νομίζετε ότι από εδώ μέσα θα αλλάξετε το εκεί έξω, ενώ λειτουργεί ΜΟΝΟ αντίστροφα.

Γιατί εδώ είναι διαδίκτυο. Εκεί έξω πρέπει να δώσεις τους αγώνες σου, εκεί έξω πρέπει να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα κι όχι μένοντας εγκλωβισμένος σε μια διαδικτυακή κοινότητα της οποίας τα μέλη ούτε σταθερά είναι ούτε καν γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους και φυσικά ούτε να συνεννοηθούν πλήρως μπορούν γιατί το μόνο μέσο που διαθέτουν είναι μια οθόνη.

Εδώ μέσα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με πολλά πολλά προβλήματα. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι Κρίνο μου, ούτε τον γείτονά τους δεν αντέχουν, πόσο μάλιστα κάποιον που αδυνατεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους και βγάζει επιθετικότητα. Όχι γιατί είναι κακοί, αλλά επειδή είναι βουτηγμένοι στο εγώ τους, πάνω από το πρόβλημά τους. Εδώ μέσα τα περιθώρια ανοχής για να μην γίνουμε ζούγκλα, είναι ελάχιστα, γιατί δεν είμαστε μόνο εσύ κι εγώ, είναι κι άλλοι δεκάδες. 
Εκεί έξω, μπορείς να χτίσεις σταθερές ομάδες ένταξης. Εκεί έξω, οι άνθρωποι επικοινωνούν με όλες τις αισθήσεις τους κι αυτό αποτρέπει από τις μυριάδες παρεξηγήσεις που μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν όταν συνομιλείς με κάποιον από το διαδίκτυο.

Εκεί έξω, και πρόσεξέ το αυτό, η αλληλεπίδραση ποτέ δεν θα είναι βλαπτική με τον τρόπο που μπορεί να γίνει από εδώ μέσα. Γιατί εδώ μέσα, ο άλλος πίσω από τα γράμματα και στερούμενος οπτικού πεδίου, μπορεί να φανταστεί συνομωσίες, να οδηγηθεί σε αυθαιρεσίες, να πλακώνεται ολημερίς με τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό τον οποίο προβάλλει πάνω στα λόγια του άλλου!

Λοιπόν, αν είμαστε εκεί έξω σε μια αληθινή ομάδα Κρίνο μου, που δεν θα είχε τις περιορισμένες δυνατότητες του μέσου αυτού, του διαδικτύου, τότε να είσαι σίγουρος, θα έκανα τα πάντα για να μείνει ενταγμένο στην ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ομάδα μας, ένα άτομο σαν κι αυτό.

Τώρα όμως, από εδώ μέσα, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να διαφυλάξω το ίδιο από τον εαυτό του και την κοινότητα ( από τον εαυτό της και από το ίδιο) στρέφοντάς το εκεί έξω ( προτείνοντας δηλ την διαγραφή του), από όπου και μόνο μπορεί να λάβει αποτελεσματικότερη βοήθεια. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορεί η δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας στα πλαίσια τα φορουμικά να μην είναι εφικτή, αλλά σε προσωπικό επίπεδο να είναι. Γιατί εσύ είσαι εσύ, γιατί το φόρουμ είναι εσύ και δεκάδες άλλοι. 


Βλέπεις το σκεπτικό σου εσένα σωστό είναι ( γιατί να πάρω προσωπικά μια επίθεση ενός που δεν με ξέρει?) αλλά εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν πολλά πολλά άλλα σκεπτικά που μας κάνουν να οδηγούμαστε στο φαινόμενο της «σφαγής». 

Στο ερώτημα που μου θέτεις Κρίνο, όχι μόνο δεν θα μπω στο αμάξι, αλλά δεν θα φροντίσω κι ο μεθυσμένος φίλος μου να μην μπει…. Θα κάτσουμε μέχρι το χάραμα που θα ξεμεθούσαμε, παρέα ; ) 

Στο θέμα με την Πανικούλα, δεν ερμήνευσες σωστά την παρέμβασή μου. Εξήγησα παραπάνω από δύο φορές ότι στόχος μου δεν ήταν να υπερασπιστώ το μέλος αυτό με το οποίο δεν είχα καν ξαναμιλήσει. Στόχος μου ήταν να θίξω το φαινόμενο μιας επιθετικότητας στο πρόσωπο ενός μέλους που γράφει το θέμα του για να ζητήσει βοήθεια, και το οποίο βρίσκεται λόγω αυτού σε ευάλωτη θέση. Η επιθετικότητα δεν συνίσταται μόνο στις βρισιές, αλλά και στην έντονη επίκριση, και στο να μιλάς με ύφος δεικτικό όταν ο άλλος σου ανοίγει το ευάλωτο σημείο του κι εσύ πατάς πάνω σε αυτό για να του την πεις. Και φυσικά η τελευταία αυτή μορφή επιθετικού, πηγάζει από έλλειψη στοιχειώδους συναισθηματικής ευφυΐας στην καλύτερη, από κακοήθεια στην χειρότερη, από αδυναμία στην ρεαλιστικότερη περίπτωση. Κι όλο αυτό το θεώρησα κρίσιμο για την διαφύλαξη του χαρακτήρα και της φιλοσοφίας του φόρουμ, το να επισημάνω δηλ την κακώς νοούμενη στήριξη που λάμβανε χώρα μπροστά στα μάτια μου. 
Μέσα στην όλη αυτή διαδικασία φυσικά και επισήμανα αυτό που έβρισκα λάθος στη συμπεριφορά της Π. Δεν το έκανα όμως με βρισιές και με φωνές, το έκανα με νηφαλιότητα « φέρεσαι παιδιάστικα, τελείως ανώριμα, μειώνει εσένα την ίδια η συμπεριφορά σου». Αυτό είναι το πιο ουσιαστικό από όλα όσα είπα. Το αν θα το ακούσει, είναι δικό της θέμα, ποτέ δεν της χάιδεψα τα αυτιά. 


Ναι, έφτασαν στα όρια τα πράγματα, με τον Π. να φαντασιώνεται συνομωσίες και προφανώς την κατάστασή του να έχει επιδεινωθεί και με άλλα μέλη να αναστατώνονται όπως η Λ. Για μένα, κακώς έφτασε η κατάσταση ως εδώ Κρίνο μου. Κακώς για όλους. 



Αυτή η κόκκινη γραμμή που δείχνει κατά τη γνώμη σου ότι δεν σε εξυπηρετεί η κοινότητα, έχει προ πολλού ποδοπατηθεί και ξεπεραστεί από το συγκεκριμένο μέλος. Τώρα απλά νιώσαμε τα αποτελέσματα αυτού. 

Συμφωνώ σε αυτό «Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι απο κακια, απλα υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι με περιορισμενα αντανακλαστικα, που δεν εχουν μαθει (και δεν τους ενδιαφερει) να μαθουν να διαβαζουν περα η μεσα απο τις γραμμες.». Κι ακριβώς αυτό είναι που με κάνει να τοποθετώ το όρια του φόρουμ ( με τη σημερινή του σύσταση) σαν κοινότητας, σε διαφορετικά σημεία από εκείνα που βρίσκονται τα δικά μου ή τα δικά σου ή οποιουδήποτε μεμονωμένου ατόμου Κρίνο. 

Καλή κυριακάτικη ξεκούραση  :Wink:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> κι έλεγα που θα πάει, θα τα παρατήσει! Χα! Γελάστηκα μάλλον...
> ...



Καλά εεεεε

όταν το διάβασα αυτό έριξα πολύ γέλιο.

Γι αυτό και μόνο, το αφήνω σχεδόν ασχολίαστο !
 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κι εμένα αυτό είναι το ζητούμενό μου – να μην αλλοιωθεί το κύριο συστατικό αυτού του χώρου. Μόνο που για μένα Κρίνο μου, αυτό το συστατικό δεν είναι ένα στοιχείο διαδικαστικό όπως οι μη διαγραφές ( που έχει βέβαια και ουσιαστικές προεκτάσεις), αλλά ο χαρακτήρας του φόρουμ αυτού ως φόρουμ υποστήριξης και όχι φόρουμ εκτόνωσης ψυχικά διαταραγμένων ανθρώπων. Διότι, πρόκειται για μια εκτόνωση που όχι μόνο δεν βοηθάει, αλλά όταν γίνεται συστηματικά, καταντάει εθισμός και δημιουργεί περισσότερα προβλήματα από όσα αρχικά υπήρχαν.
> 
> 
> 
> δεν διαφωνω στο παραπανω.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:P


:P:P:P:P

+


 :Cool:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> γεια σου knoulp καλως ηρθες,
> 
> αν εννοεις το θεμα του θρεντ, οχι δεν εχω να πω κατι, ηδη εχω γραψει παρα πολλα και αρκουν.
> Αν εννοεις το θεμα του συλλογου να σου πω την γνωμη μου.
> Καθε συλλογος φτιαχνεται για να συνεννωσει, προασπισει, ενημερωσει ατομα με κοινα προβληματα.
> Ετσι για παραδειγμα να πω για μενα.
> Εγω δεν πασχω απο κατι, δεν παιρνω φαρμακα, δεν εχω ερθει σε μια θεση οπως αρκετοι αλλοι που εχουν αισθανθει βαλλομενοι καθως η Χ ψυχικη παθηση τους απομονωσε και τους εκανε να ζητουν μια ασπιδα προστασιας.
> Σε τι ακριβως θα βοηθουσε η παρουσια μου, αντε στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, να ειμαι συμπαραστατης?
> ...







Καλέ μου Κρίνε.
Αυτό που μπορώ εγώ να καταλάβω από τα γραφόμενά σου είναι πως πραγματικά είσαι άσχετος με το θέμα τις Διπολικής διαταραχής και της Κατάθλιψης εν γένη.
Φυσικά και κανένας δεν σε ανάγκασε να λάβεις μέρος σε έναν σύλλογο στον οποίο έχεις εξ ορισμού θέσει τον εαυτό σου εκτός.
Απορώ από που συμπέρανες ότι κάποιος είχε κάποια τέτοια πρόθεση να σε πιέσει.
Αυτό όμως που μου γεννά μεγαλύτερη απορία είναι το τι ακριβός κάνεις εσύ εδώ μέσα και με πια ιδιότητα εμπλέκεσαι σε όλη αυτήν την διαδικασία μια και όπως έχεις δηλώσει είσαι παντελώς άσχετος με το αντικείμενο.
Δεν θέλω να σε θίξω μια και πιστεύω στην ελευθερία του λόγου και της σκέψης αλλά εδώ μέσα είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένα τα πράγματα και ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν θα ήταν σωστό κάποιος ο οποίος δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αντικείμενο να εκφράζει απόψεις οι οποίες δεν έχουν καμία βάση πάνω στην οποία να στηρίζονται.

----------


## weird

Κρίνο,
θαρρώ πως έχουμε εξαντλήσει όλα τα περιθώρια επικοινωνίας.
Η αντίληψή μας για τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετική.

Κάποια λόγια σου τα θεωρώ παράλογα, όπως το να συγκρίνω τον Πάνο με την Πανικούλα.

Επίσης, μιλάς εκτεταμένα για υποστήριξη, με τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι την παρέχεις. Όμως κι εσύ ο ίδιος παίρνεις υποστήριξη Κρίνο μου απο το φόρουμ.

Όλη αυτή η ένταση την οποία βγάζεις κατά καιρούς και οι αντιπαραθέσεις στις οποίες εμπλέκεσαι, ο τρόπος που πλαισιώνεις την εικόνα σου εδώ μέσα,όλα αυτά είναι πράγματα που έχεις ανάγκη και που κατά κάποιο τρόπο καλύπτεις με την συμμετοχή σου στην κοινότητα. 

Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ενα πείραμα, αν θέλεις. Να μείνεις κάποιο καιρό εκτός φόρουμ και να παρατηρήσεις αντιδράσεις στην συμπεριφορά σου, τα επίπεδα των νεύρων σου κτλ. 

Αν και, ότι και να σου λέω εγώ δεν έχει σημασία και δεν θα το ακούσεις.
Έχει μπει σε λειτουργία μέσα σου ο μηχανισμός της προβολής. Απο την ώρα που συμβαίνει αυτό, βρισκόμαστε στο άκρατο συναίσθημα και η λογική υποβαθμίζεται.
Ό,τι και να σου πει ο οποιοσδήποτε, δεν θα είναι αρκετό Κρίνο μου.
Εσύ θα μένεις σταθερός στο να τα βλέπεις όπως τα βλέπεις γιατί έτσι τα νιώθεις.

Πιστεύω οτι έχεις ταυτίσει τον Πάνο με το φιλαράκι σου που είναι έγκλειστο. Προβάλλεις πάνω σε εκείνον το φιλαράκι σου. Γι αυτό σου προκαλεί τόσο έντονο συναίσθημα το να προτείνει κάποιος την διαγραφή του και τόσο θυμό.
Δεν βλέπεις τι κάνει στο φόρουμ ( και στον εαυτό του) εδώ και τόσο καιρό που έχει περάσει την κόκκινη γραμμή και επιδίδεται σε ντελίρια επιθετικότητας κατά του φόρουμ και των μελών του γιατί πιστεύεις οτι μπορείς εσύ να τον σώσεις...
Ποιά λογική να σου μιλήσει εδώ πέρα?
Εδώ είσαι με τα χίλια στο συναίσθημα Κρινάκι μου.

Και το ιντερνετ βοηθά τις προβολές. Τις τρέφει.

Γι αυτό θέλει προσοχή.
Λελογισμένη χρήση.

Θα πεις τώρα, τι μου λέει αυτη? Μπορεί και να με βρίσεις.

Δεν πειράζει, εξάλλου η συζήτησή μας πλέον στερείται αντικειμένου. 

Καλημέρα !  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλέ μου Κρίνε.
> Αυτό που μπορώ εγώ να καταλάβω από τα γραφόμενά σου είναι πως πραγματικά είσαι άσχετος με το θέμα τις Διπολικής διαταραχής και της Κατάθλιψης εν γένη.
> Φυσικά και κανένας δεν σε ανάγκασε να λάβεις μέρος σε έναν σύλλογο στον οποίο έχεις εξ ορισμού θέσει τον εαυτό σου εκτός.
> ...




Πανκαλε μου knoulp,
εισαι λιγο παραπανω απο ενω μηνα εδω μεσα,
εχεις ποσταρει δυο μυνηματα ολα και ολα, 
και τα δυο απευθυνονται αποκλειστικα σε εμενα.
Στο τελευταιο σου, μου εκφραζεις την απορια σου (χωρις να θες να με θιξεις) για πιο λογο υπαρχω εδω.....

Επισης ο pelariry που ειναι αυτος που τρεχει το συλλογο,
σε ρωτησε ποιος εσυ και δημοσια τουλαχιστον δεν ειδα να απαντας.
(και πως να απαντησεις, οταν εδω μεσα υπαρχεις μεχρι στιγμης μονο και μονο για να απαντας αποκλειστικα σε μενα?)

Συνοπτικα εγω εχω μια πορεια εδω μεσα και εχω να σου πω αρκετα για πιο λογο ειμαι εδω μεσα.
Αλλα το δικο μου σεναριο ειναι παρα πολυ ανιαρο.
Δεν νομιζεις οτι ο δικος σου ρολος (εφοσον τον αποκαλυψεις) θα εχει πιο ενδιαφερον αν ηθελες να τον κανεις γνωστο?

Τι ακριβως θελει να πετυχει ενα λογκιν που εχει γραφτει τελευταια,
γραφει δυο μυνηματα ολα και ολα, τα οποια απευθυνονται σε ενα ατομο αποκλειστικα, αφηνει να εννοηθει οτι πασχει απο καποια διαταραχη, αλλα η συμμετοχη του σε τετοια θεματα ειναι μηδαμινη?

Πως εκτιμας οτι χαρακτηριζεται ενα τετοιο λογκιν με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα?
Τελος εισαι σιγουρος οτι σαν ατομο, εχεις ακολουθησει πιστα τους ορους χρησης του φορουμ?



Προς ολους,
ειχα μια συζητηση με καποια προσωπα σε ενα τραπεζι σχετικα με το ποιος ειναι πισω απο μια οθονη.
Εγω και ενα ακομα ατομο ειχαμε καταληξει για διαφορα λογκιν που τα εχω χαρακτηρισει ως \"καταδρομικα\"
Ειναι σχετικα συχνο φαινομενο σε ενα φορουμ γιατι ειναι και ευκολο να γινει αλλα επισης μπορει και εξυπηρετει τους σκοπους που φτιαχνεται.
Ισως θα με βοηθαγε και εμενα να φτιαξω ενα λογκιν \"πανσες\" για να ρολο υποστηριξης στις συζητησεις μου.
Καλως η οχι δεν εχω τετοιες αναγκες, αλλα ασχετα απο αυτο, παντα πιστευα οτι τετοιες διαραταχες ενισχυσης προσωπικότητας δεν θα βοηθουσαν ενα φορουμ σε καμια περιπτωση.
Βλεπω ομως οτι τετοιες τακτικες ενιοτε συνυπαρχουν αναμεσα μας, υποτιμοντας τουλαχιστον την νοημοσυνη την δικη μου, οσων διαβαζουν, πλην του γραφοντα και αυτο με ερωτηματικο.



Και για να το ληγουμε,
knoulp,
οτι ερωτησεις εχεις,
διατιθομαι να στις λυσω απο κοντα,
σε ενα καφε που θα στον κερασω εγω, στην πιο κοντινη καφετερια της γειτονιας σου, οτι ωρα εισαι ελευθερος απο υποχρεωσεις.
Σκεψου το και ενημερωσε με.

----------


## krino

[quote]_Originally posted by pelariry_



> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> εχει νοημα ειλικρινα να το συζητησουμε?
> 
> Εσυ λες οτι ειναι θετικο σαν κινηση μια τετοια συμμετοχη, εγω λεω οτι ειναι αρνητικο.
> ...






Pelariry
και εγω θα ηθελα να μαθω αυτη την απαντηση οποτε και αν δοθει.
Πλεον αποκτα νεο ενδιαφερον....
 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κρίνο,
> θαρρώ πως έχουμε εξαντλήσει όλα τα περιθώρια επικοινωνίας.
> Η αντίληψή μας για τα πράγματα είναι τελείως διαφορετική.
> 
> 
> Να υποθεσω οτι στερεψες η οτι κουραστηκες?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Σκεψου το και ενημερωσε με.




knoulp 10:34 Διαβάζει το θέμα: Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας



Βλεπω με χαρα οτι ο Knoulp (η αλλιως η Knoulp-a) μελετα για ωρα και ειναι προβληματισμενος-η.....


Συνεχισε την μελετη σου και τα λεμε μετα.....
Να μην χαθουμε ομως ε?
Μου αρεσει ο τροπος που γραφεις, για αυτο.
 :Cool:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Σκεψου το και ενημερωσε με.
> ...



knoulp 14:28 Διαβάζει το θέμα: Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία και τους στόχους της κοινότητας



Βρε συ κνουλπακο,
τοση μελετη πια και μονο σε αυτο το θεμα?

Μηπως θες να κανουμε κατι οι δυο μας και ντρεπεσαι να μου το πεις?
Μηπως σε σοκαρε η προταση που σου ειπα για καφεδακι και την θεωρησες ως σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση?
Μηπως εισαι συνεσταλμενος και εχεις κατι στο μυαλο σου αλλα δεν τολμας να το βγαλεις προς τα εξω?



Μιλα μου γιατι ανησυχω....

----------


## Empneustns

κουλαρησε λιγο  :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> κουλαρησε λιγο



ελα τι εγινε?
ποιος να κουλαρει?

παντως εγω ειμαι  :Cool:

----------


## Empneustns

αν κατσεις και διαβασεις τα μηνυματα σου τις τελευταιες μερες θα δεις πως φερεσαι σαν γεροντοκορη...βλεπεις παντου εχθρους;;;τοση επιθετικοτητα πια;  :Frown:

----------


## PETRAN

Είπα και εγώ δεν θα έμπαινε και η weird στο παιχνίδι με τις ψυχαναλυτικού τύπου εξηγήσεις και τις \"προβολές\" λολ




Εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι τα εκτεταμένα ροζ γράμματα είναι καταπιεσμένη θηλυκότητα χμμμ έτσι είναι, das ist gut jah!

----------


## giota

Οποιος λέει ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζει κανένα πρόβλημα και γράφει στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω.Πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο αυτοί που παίρνουν αγωγή και ίσως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις Κρινο αλλά οι άλλοι το βλέπουν.

----------


## Empneustns

πετραν καλο πηγε να κανει το κοριτσι ... εμενα μου αρεσαν αυτα που εγραψε παντως

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αν κατσεις και διαβασεις τα μηνυματα σου τις τελευταιες μερες θα δεις πως φερεσαι σαν γεροντοκορη...
> 
> 
> εκατσα, διαβασα, δεν βρηκα κατι παραξενο,
> η διαφορετικο απο οσο γραφω κατα μεσο ορο.
> Ολα καλα - ολα ανθηρα, μην ανησυχείς. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι τα εκτεταμένα ροζ γράμματα είναι καταπιεσμένη θηλυκότητα χμμμ έτσι είναι, das ist gut jah!




πονηρουλη - πονηρουλη,
ποσα ξερεις εσυ....

nie gut genug!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Οποιος λέει ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζει κανένα πρόβλημα και γράφει στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ προσωπικά δεν το πιστεύω.Πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο αυτοί που παίρνουν αγωγή και ίσως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις Κρινο αλλά οι άλλοι το βλέπουν.



δεν εχω πει οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα.
Εχω πει οτι δεν εχω επισκεφτει ειδικο, και οτι στην ζωη μου η συμπεριφορα μου δεν με εμποδιζει στην καθημερινοτητα μου.

Επισης εχω πει οτι η ζωη μου οπως εχει εξελιχθει στο περασμα των χρονων και οπως εχει καταληξει μεχρι σημερα, με ικανοποιει και προσπαθω για ακομα καλυτερα.

Προβληματα μπορει να εχει ο ανθρωπος απο την στιγμη που γεννιέται και ουρλιαζει ανελεητα.
Δεν μου λεει κατι αυτο.



Σε καλυψα η χρειαζομαι ψυχογραφημα η κατι αλλο?

----------


## giota

Με την διαφορά ότι η συμπεριφορά σου δεν δημιουργεί στην καθημερινότητά σου πρόβλημα αλλά είναι προκλητική και για το λόγο αυτό παίρνεις και τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις.Εγώ εισπράττω ότι θέλεις να έχεις τον τελευταίο λόγο και θεωρείς ότι η άποψή σου είναι πάντα σωστή.Αυτό δεν το θεωρείς λίγο εγωϊστικό;και πάλι λέω αυτό που αισθάνομαι εγώ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Με την διαφορά ότι η συμπεριφορά σου δεν δημιουργεί στην καθημερινότητά σου πρόβλημα αλλά είναι προκλητική και για το λόγο αυτό παίρνεις και τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις.
> 
> 
> καταρχην το να απαντησεις σε κατι που γραφω ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα σου, εφοσον κινεισαι στα πλαισια του φορουμ.
> 
> Αυτο που βρισκεις εσυ προκλητικο, αλλος το βρισκει απολυτα φυσιολογικο.
> Η συμβουλη μου ειναι να αγνοεις συμπεριφορες που θεωρεις προκλητικες και να μεινεις στο θεμα που σε απασχολει κυριως εδω μεσα.
> Γενικα μιλωντας η κοινωνικοποιηση ειναι μια περιεργη υποθεση που πολυ πιθανον να στηριζεται σε παρερμηνειες και παρεξηγησεις.
> ...




Ευχαριστω για την συντομη κουβεντα,
παω στο ραντεβουδακι μου.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Για κακή μου τύχη δυστυχώς εργάζομαι και οι ώρες που μπορώ να μπαίνω και να απαντώ είναι δυστυχώς περιορισμένες, το μόνο που μπορώ εύκολα να κάνω στα κλεφτά είναι να ρίχνω μια ματιά στο τι γράφετε.

Τώρα στα δικά μας παμμέγιστε διανοητή.

Αναφέρομαι σε εσένα γιατί εσύ μου έκανες περισσότερο εντύπωση. Δεν έχω κάποια διάθεση να σε θίξω αλλά να καταλάβω περισσότερο τι ακριβώς κάνεις εδώ μέσα.
Φυσικά και το επίθετο μου δεν είναι Πουαρό, ούτε και είμαι εντεταλμένος κάποιου από εδώ μέσα. Φυσικά και δεν είμαι κριτής, πόσο πια αδέκαστος.

Αυτό που πραγματικά μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση είναι πως συστηματικά αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις σε ένα πολύ ουσιώδες ερώτημα.
Τι κάνεις εσύ εδώ μέσα. Ποίον ιδιοτελή σκοπό υπηρετείς.

Είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα πάρω καμία απάντηση αλλά έτσι απλά το αναφέρω μια και δεν απαντήθηκε. Και έχοντας πιστεύω την στοιχειώδη ευπρέπεια απέναντι στις βασικές αρχές του διαλόγου απλά το επαναφέρω για να μην ξεχαστεί.

Φυσικά και δεν θα με πείραζε να βρεθούμε και να με κεράσεις ένα καφεδάκι. Είμαι στην διάθεσή σου. Όσο βέβαια αφορά το σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενα να σε ενημερώσω ότι είμαι ένας απλός ετεροφυλόφιλος. Εννοείτε όμως πως εάν στο μέλλον αναπτύξω ομοφυλοφιλικές τάσεις θα σε έχω κατά νου.

----------


## Empneustns

κνουλπ χανεις που δεν τον ξερεις.χεχεχε.εδω τον εχουμε για να γελαμε λιγο μαζι του,θα τον μαθεις και εσυ  :Wink: κοιτα τωρα τι κατεβατο θα σου γραψει  :Wink:  χεχεχε

----------


## nature

Ομοίως με αυτά που έγραψα στο άλλο θρεντ. Και χειρότερα.
Ακου εμπνευστη. αν εδώ θέλεις ντε και καλά να γελάς με κάποιον, έχεις πρόβλημα. Θα συνιστούσα να βρεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή σου γιατί μάλλον φαίνεται βαρετή.
Ντρέπομαι για το ποστ που έγραψες εδώ από πάνω.

----------


## Empneustns

και ελεγα,το αλλο ημισυ ποτε θα εμφανιζοταν  :Wink:  σου θιξαμε το αγορακι;

----------


## nature

Θίξατε τις αρχές μου και την αισθητική μου.

Δεν ανέχομαι μέσα εδώ να ειρωνεύονται σκόπιμα και κατ\' εξακολούθηση κάποιοι κάποιους άλλους συμφορουμίτες. Οποιοι και αν είναι αυτοί. 
Δεν είναι χώρος ειρωνίας. είναι χώρος υποστήριξης.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

A δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ πάντως με την υπεράνω ειρωνεία, την ανάγκη για χώσιμο σε κάθε θέμα και τις συμπεριφορές ξερόλα που αντικρύζω τόσο στο forum όσο και στην καθημερινή ζωή, σπάω πλακα.

----------


## Empneustns

σοβαρεψου για να μην σε ειρωνευομαστε.τον πρωτο ειρωνα του φορουμ ΠΑΛΙ ξεχασες να αναφερεις τς τς  :Wink:

----------


## nature

Εντάξει, άντε γειά. 
Σας αφήνω να διασκεδάσετε. 
Εγώ δεν θα πάρω.
Αν κάνατε καμια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση θα συμμετείχα, αλλά σε μπούρδες αντε γεια.

----------


## Empneustns

λες και συμμετειχες ποτε σε ενδιαφερουσα συζητηση,μονο οταν πειραζεται κανα φιλαρακι σου γραφεις  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Για κακή μου τύχη δυστυχώς εργάζομαι και οι ώρες που μπορώ να μπαίνω και να απαντώ είναι δυστυχώς περιορισμένες,
> 
> 
> οντως μεγαλη δυσκολια αυτη, ετσι οπως την βαζεις.
> Ωστοσο συνεχιζει να με τιμαει η προτιμηση σου,
> εχεις 3 μυνηματα μεχρι στιγμης, και εχω την τιμη και τα τρια να ειναι δικες μου απαντησεις.
> 
> ...






χαρηκα για την συζητηση μας,
ελπιζω συντομα να τα ξαναπουμε.....

 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> A δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ πάντως με την υπεράνω ειρωνεία, την ανάγκη για χώσιμο σε κάθε θέμα και τις συμπεριφορές ξερόλα που αντικρύζω τόσο στο forum όσο και στην καθημερινή ζωή, σπάω πλακα.



μαζι σου.
Οταν κατι οντως εχει fun,
πρεπει να καθεσαι να το απολαμβανεις.....

 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> κνουλπ χανεις που δεν τον ξερεις.χεχεχε.εδω τον εχουμε για να γελαμε λιγο μαζι του,θα τον μαθεις και εσυ κοιτα τωρα τι κατεβατο θα σου γραψει  χεχεχε





αχαχαχαχχαχοχοχοχο
σε καλο σου τι γελιο ριξαμε και σημερις.....

για πες,
εγραψα καλο κατεβατο η παπαριες εγραψα παλι?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Για κακή μου τύχη δυστυχώς εργάζομαι και οι ώρες που μπορώ να μπαίνω και να απαντώ είναι δυστυχώς περιορισμένες,
> 
> ...



Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αντιπαρατεθώ με τους κορυφαίους της διανόησης αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω (σας παρακαλώ ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη).

Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής. 

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσεις εκ νέου την άποψή σου ότι δεν πάσχεις από κάποια μορφή ψυχικής πάθησης. Ίσως είναι καιρός να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ειδικό ο οποίος να μπορέσει να διαγνώσει την πραγματική σου πάθηση.
Εάν φυσικά μου επιτρέπεις θα ήθελα να σου συστήσω να βγεις εντελώς έξω από αυτή την εικονική πραγματικότητα που έχεις χτίσει γύρο σου και να βρεις μια πραγματική ζωή να ζήσεις. Ξέρω είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο αυτό αλλά πραγματικά θα πρέπει να το προσπαθήσεις πολύ. Και να ξέρεις εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ να σε στηρίξουμε σε ότι μας χρειαστείς. Φυσικά για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να ενημερώσεις πρώτα από όλους τον εαυτό σου και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αυτό θα είναι το πιο δύσκολο από όλα όσα έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα. Όμως κανείς πρέπει να αντλεί κουράγιο και δύναμη ακόμη και από τα πιο μικρά άτομα (με την έννοια της μικρότερης δυνατής σχάσης της ύλης όπως περιγράφετε από τον Δημόκριτο) της ζωής που τον περιβάλει.

Τα περιθώρια (μεταφορική έννοια) είναι στενά και η δυνατότητα λάθους από ελάχιστη έως μηδαμινή.

Σε παρακαλώ για το καλό της ανθρωπότητας σκέψου έστω και λίγο αυτά που σου είπα. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

----------


## weird

Να υποθεσω οτι στερεψες η οτι κουραστηκες?


Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο  :Wink:  
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι όπως το οτι ο διάλογος έχει αποδώσει το ποσοστό επικοινωνίας που θα μπορούσε.





το φανταζομαι....
Αν ηταν αλλιως και μπορουσες να δεις καποια βαση,
τοτε θα ειχες τρομερες εσωτερικες συγκρουσεις.


Μπα, οι τρομερές εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις μου, δυστυχώς, έχουν πολύ πιο πολύπλευρα και πολύπλοκα αίτια και όχι το να συγκρίνω τα καλάθια με τα κεράσια  :Wink:  ( δανείζομαι την φρασεολογία σου). 




δεν το εχω εξετασει, αλλα για να το λες παιζει να εχεις δικαιο.
Ολοι παιρνουν και δινουν.


Το χουμε ξαναπεί, ένα δούναι και λαβείν είναι όλα. 



ελπιζω να σε εξιταρει.....
κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω.
:PPP


Τώρα αυτό δεν ξέρω πώς να το εκλάβω γιατί το πήγες στην πλακα. 




καταρχην ποιος σου ειπε οτι εν γενει ειμαι νευρικος?
Υπαρχουν εδω μεσα 8-10 ατομα που με εχουν γνωρισει απο κοντα.
Μπορουν να σε βεβαιωσουν οτι ειμαι μια χαρα,
χαλαρος ανθρωπος.
Σπανιως νευριαζω και χανω την υπομονη μου, αντιθετα ειμαι αρκετα φλυαρος.
Αντιθετα θα ελεγα οτι αν γινομουν λιγο νευρικος ισως να μου εκανε καλο.

Τωρα για να κλεισω το φορουμ μια εβδομαδα,
δεν βλεπω σε τι θα αλλαξει.
Ετσι ημουν και πριν γραφτω εδω μεσα αλλα και ετσι θα ειμαι, οταν σταματησω καποτε να γραφω.



Νευρικός δεν ξέρω, για την ένταση την οποία σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω σου μιλώ. 





μα οχι, σε ακουω προσεκτικα,
γιατι το λες αυτο?



Χμμμ η πραγματική ακοή είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. Για μένα εμπεριέχει το να είναι κανείς έτοιμος να αυτοαμφισβητηθεί. 



εδω σε χανω.....
δεν ειμαι καλος στα επιστημονικα....



Καλά δεν έχει σημασία καμία αυτό. 





προτεινεις, να τα δω οπως τα νιωθεις εσυ?



Κοίτα, για μένα η επικοινωνία έχει να κάνει και με το να νιώθεις για λίγο έστω και την οπτική του άλλου. Να μην είναι δηλ κανείς αμετακίνητος στην θέση του. 





ο φιλος μου ειναι ενα κλασικο παραδειγμα, θυμα της ψυχικης υγειας στην ελλαδα. Πιστευω οτι οι χρηστες εδω μεσα ειναι αρκετα καλυτερης τυχης.
Δεν εχω ταυτισει τιποτα οπως λες,
αντιθετως ευχομαι οσο μπορω, να μην τυχει σε κανενα να ταυτιστει πραγματικα ομως και οχι εικονικα, με την ζωη που ζει ο φιλος μου.
Οσοι γραφουν εδω μεσα εχουν τουλαχιστον αυτο που ο φιλος μου δεν εχει: Ενα δικο του χωρο να ζει.
Η διαγραφη καποιου απο εδω μεσα, δεν θα εφτανε στο σημειο του φιλου μου ποτε, μην υπερβαλλουμε.
Ενα φορουμ δεν ειναι το παν στη ζωη κανενος.
Η αν ειναι τοτε εχει σοβαροτατο προβλημα.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα παραπάνω. 





καταρχην δεν ειμαι ο χριστος και δεν σωζω κανενα.
Κατα δευτερο ο πανος αποφασισε μονος του να θεσει τον εαυτο του εκτος.
(σεβασου ομως οτι ο νικος ζητησε να μην συζηταμε για τον πανο, οποτε ας μην το συνεχισουμε αλλο).



Θα συμφωνήσω και με αυτό. 







α τι λες?
τελικα απο τερας λογικης κατεληξα τερας συναισθηματων....
Χαιρομαι γιατι μου λεγανε οτι δεν εχω συναισθηματα....



Το πότε εκδηλώνεται κανείς και το πώς, είναι άσχετο με το αν έχει ή όχι συναισθήματα. Μα κάλα, ποιοί ( άσχετοι) στα λένε αυτά ?  :Wink: 




σαφως, και το εχω δει σε ανθρωπους αυτο.
Αν εχεις διατυαραχη, το ιντερνετ μπορει να σου φτιαξει ολοκληρο σεναριο για το ποιος δηθεν κρυβεται πισω απο την οθονη.



Ακριβώς, για μερικούς δηλ ( όπως το πρόφατο παράδειγμα) μπορεί να είναι σαφώς επιδεινωτικό της κατάστασής τους. 




λελογισμενη σκεψη χρειαζεται οχι χρηση.




Ναι λελογισμένη σκέψη που οδηγεί σε λελογισμένη χρήση  :Stick Out Tongue: 


οταν συζητας ομορφα και ωραια οπως αυτες τις μερες,
δεν θα σε βρισω ποτε.
Δεν με πειραζει να διαφωνεις, το θεωρω μαλιστα και γονιμο.



Ναι κι εμένα με τρέφουν οι πολιτισμένες διαφωνίες, πάντα έχω να κερδίσω κατι και έχω αμφισβητήσει μέσα μου αρκετές απο τις σταθερές μου, όλες αυτές τις μέρες που μιλάμε. Να είσαι σίγουρος όμως Κρινο οτι να δεν έβλεπα έναν ωραίο και με σεβασμό τρόπο απο εσένα, δεν θα συνέχιζα το διάλογο. 





οπως νομιζεις....
Εγω διατιθομαι οποτε πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει θεμα συζητησης να κανουμε διαλογο.
Ειμαι παντα ανοικτος και συζητησιμος, και δεν κλεινω την πορτα μου σε κανενα.







επισης και χαρηκα που τα ειπαμε...
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 




Καλημέρα.  :Smile:

----------


## krino

αγαπητε μου φιλε καλημερα,
χαρηκα για το τεταρτο σου μυνημα,
ειναι σαφες οτι εμεις οι δυο εχουμε αναπτυξει μια ιδιαιτερη σχεση παθους, να το πω ετσι.





> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να αντιπαρατεθώ με τους κορυφαίους της διανόησης αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω (σας παρακαλώ ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη).
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω θερμα για τα καλα σου λογια,
> αν και νομιζω οτι αυτοι οι τιτλοι δεν μου αξιζουν.
> Το μυαλο μου ειναι γεματο πιτουρα για να μπορεσει να χωρεσει ολο αυτα που καταλογιζεται.
> ...




Συνολικα για τους ψυχολογους - ψυχιατρους,
εχω εκφρασει την αποψη μου παλαιοτερα.
Ειμαι εναντιον και πιστευω οτι η επιστημη αυτη οπως εχει δομηθει σημερα δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τον ανθρωπο σημερα αλλα μονο να τον χειραγωγησει.
Πιστευω στην απελευθερωση του ανθρωπου και οχι στην χειραγωγηση του.


Καλημερα λοιπον,
και χαιρομαι για την μεχρι τωρα συζητηση μας.
Εχει γινει αφορμη για να εκφρασω βαθυτερες σκεψεις μου,
και με αυτη την εννοια, θα ηθελα να την συνεχισουμε.
Σε ευχαριστω για αυτο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο  
> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι όπως το οτι ο διάλογος έχει αποδώσει το ποσοστό επικοινωνίας που θα μπορούσε.
> 
> 
> εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα,
> παντως εγω απο ενα διαλογο,
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> κνουλπ χανεις που δεν τον ξερεις.χεχεχε




χμμμ χεχεχε???
ποσο σιγουρος εισαι για αυτο που λες,
αγαπητε εμπνευστιε?


think deeper dearest.....

 :Wink:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αγαπητε μου φιλε καλημερα,
> χαρηκα για το τεταρτο σου μυνημα,
> ειναι σαφες οτι εμεις οι δυο εχουμε αναπτυξει μια ιδιαιτερη σχεση παθους, να το πω ετσι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που μου απάντησες.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα ουρανομήκη κριτή των πεποιθήσεων και των αρχών.
Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αυτά που μου γράφεις και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω από την τετράγωνη ζωή μου.
Δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ λίγο καιρό να αφομοιώσω τα γραφόμενα σου μια και με τα ελάχιστα εφόδια που διαθέτω θα μου χρειαστεί κάποιος εύλογος χρόνος να τα επεξεργαστώ.

Ειλικρινά έχω αρχίσει να μπαίνω στον κόσμο σου και αυτό με συναρπάζει.

Σε παρακαλώ μην σταματήσεις να μου δίνεις τροφή.

----------


## nature

Η αλληλογραφία σας είναι λογοτεχνικό διαμάντι.
Σε καλό σας. Γέλασα πολύ.

----------


## weird

εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα,
παντως εγω απο ενα διαλογο,
ειμαι ο τελευταιος που φευγει. 
 :Wink: 



Το έχω καταλάβει! :PP





σωστα, η μπακαλικη συνηθως δεν βολευει σε αυτες τις συζητησεις.


Βολεύει αρκεί να μην τα κάνουμε σαλάτα. 




δεν πολυ συμφωνω ξερεις....
πρακτικα εχεις ψαξει αν η ολη σου η ζωη ηταν πραγματικα ενα ισορροπημενο δουναι και λαβειν?


Ισορροπήμένο ? 
Ακόμα και όταν δίνεις παραπάνω από όσα παίρνεις από τον άλλο, κερδίζεις αυτό που πραγματικά επιθυμείς εκείνη την στιγμή. Οπότε, με αυτήν την έννοια «παίρνεις» πράγματα, αν και η ζυγαριά, άλλα δείχνει στο δούναι κι άλλα στο λαβείν. 






και παλι συ λεω οτι ειναι παραπλανητικα ολα αυτα.
Τα καλωδια σε μπερδευουν και βγαζεις λαθος συμπερασματα.
Καμια ενταση δεν υπαρχει, συνηθως ειμαι χαλαρος μεχρι αηδιας....



Αναφέρομαι κυρίως στις φορές που εσύ μου έχεις μιλήσει για ένταση. Απο εκεί και πέρα, πολλοί δεν μένουν δυστυχώς νηφάλιοι και θα πρέπει να το λάβει κανείς σοβαρά υπόψη του αυτό. 












εχω αλλη αποψη.
Για μενα επικοινωνια ειναι να μπορεις πραγματικα τι σου λεει ο αλλος και οχι να μετακινηθεις σωνει και καλα.
Γιατι πρεπει εσυ δηλαδη να το κανεις αυτο οταν επικοινωνεις?
Εγω πχ, ποτε δεν ενδιαφερθηκα να σε πεισω με το στανιο και ξερω οτι το πιο πιθανον απο οσα συζηταμε να μεινεις στις θεσεις σου.
Γιατι ζητας απο τους αλλους κατι αλλο?


Δεν ζητώ να πείσω κανέναν με το στανιό, μόνο οικειοθελώς :P 

Από εκεί και πέρα, για να ακούσεις πραγματικά τι σου λέει ο άλλος, ίσως χρειάζεται καμιά φορά να βάζεις στην άκρη ( έστω για λίγο) το τι σου λέει ο εαυτός σου.
Η αυτοαμφισβήτηση είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα αγαθά που υπάρχουν για να μην γίνεται κανείς σκληρός σαν … ντουβάρι. Έτσι το βλέπω. 
Για μένα η αξία των συγκρούσεων εξάλλου δεν εστιάζεται στο ποια από τις δύο απόψεις θα επικρατήσει αλλά στην σύνθεση που θα προκύψει στο τέλος από την ανάμιξη των δύο. Τις φορές που συμβαίνει αυτό, θεωρώ εποικοδομητική μια σύγκρουση.














οι ανταγωνιστες μας :P



Εκδηλωσε λοιπόν στους ανταγωνιστάς Κρινάκι την ευαισθησία και τα συναισθήματά σου περισσότερο  :Wink: )




δεν ειδα τετοιο προβλημα στο παραδειγμα που λες.


Στο παράδειγμα που λέω ήταν που κατεξοχήν είδα το θέμα αυτό αλλά για ευνόητους λόγους ας μην γίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένοι. 




οχι απαραιτητα, καταρχην λελογισμενη σκεψη,
τα υπολοιπα βλεπεις και κανεις.


Σωστά, έχει μια διαφορά απο την σκέψη στην πράξη και συχνά είναι δύσκολο το πέρασμα. 





το εχω ξαναπει χιλιες φορες,
οταν με σεβονται, το θεωρω υποχρεωση μου να σεβαστω τον συνομιλητη μου,
Οταν δεν με σεβονται ομως.... ας μην το πω καλυτερα.







επισης και χαρηκα που τα ειπαμε...
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 



ελπιζω να συνεχισουμε την συζητηση μας,
αν οχι, θα βρεθει νεα ευκαιρια στο μελλον.
:P :P :P



Καλημέρα.  :Smile:  



επισης
ολη μερα.



Αχ και να ζούσα στην εποχή όπου η φιλοσοφία ήταν το σύνηθες \"επάγγελμα\"...
Μια χαρά θα ταν εκεί.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Η αλληλογραφία σας είναι λογοτεχνικό διαμάντι.
> Σε καλό σας. Γέλασα πολύ.


Καλά κι εγώ όντως γέλασα πολύ!

 :Smile: )

Πραγματικά έχει πολύ γέλιο, είναι αστείο.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> αγαπητε μου φιλε καλημερα,
> χαρηκα για το τεταρτο σου μυνημα,
> ειναι σαφες οτι εμεις οι δυο εχουμε αναπτυξει μια ιδιαιτερη σχεση παθους, να το πω ετσι.
> ...







Η διαδικασία σκέψης δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακόμη, μιας και τα δεδομένα και το βάθος των λεγομένων σου με έχουν αφήσει κυριολεκτικά άναυδο.
Όμως δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό και να μην σου γράψω έστω και αυτές τις λίγες ταπεινές μου σκέψεις, τις οποίες σου εμπιστεύομαι και νιώθω ότι θα τις κρίνεις με την προσήκουσα επιείκεια και την παροιμιώδη καλοσύνη που σε διακρίνει.

Σε παρακαλώ δέξου αυτή μου την πρόταση και συζήτησε την με τον εαυτό σου και απάντησέ μου όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς.

Θα πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουμε έναν σύλλογο στον οποίο θα αναλύουμε τις σκέψεις και τις απόψεις σου επί θεμάτων που φυσικά εσύ θα αποφασίσεις κάθε φορά να συζητάμε. 
Εννοείτε πως εσύ θα προΐστασαι του συλλόγου και οι υπόλοιποι θα σε ακολουθούμε.
Σκοπός του συλλόγου μας θα είναι η παγκοσμιοποίηση των αρχών και των ιδεών που εσύ πρεσβεύεις και διακηρύσσεις. Έτσι θα επιτύχουμε την πολυπόθητη παγκόσμια ειρήνη και αρμονία.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα κάνουμε πράξη το άνω θρώσκω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Το έχω καταλάβει! :PP
> 
> 
> 
> η αυτογνωσια σου ειναι συγκλονιστικη....
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Η αλληλογραφία σας είναι λογοτεχνικό διαμάντι.
> Σε καλό σας. Γέλασα πολύ.
> 
> ...



δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε προσέξει αλλά είμαστε μια χαρούμενη ατμόσφαιρα.....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Η διαδικασία σκέψης δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακόμη, μιας και τα δεδομένα και το βάθος των λεγομένων σου με έχουν αφήσει κυριολεκτικά άναυδο.



κανε δουλεια σου,
και οποτε ολοκληρωσεις, εδω θα ειμαστε.....

















Έλα μωράκι μου το στρώμα είναι καπιτονέ
έλα μωράκι μου γιατί αργείς να πεις το ναι
Έλα μωράκι μου τα άλλα θα στα πω μετά
έλα μωράκι μου το θέμα πάρτο σοβαρά

Για σένα λιώνω μάθε το
και με έχεις κάνει λωλό
ότι είναι να κάνεις κάνε το
δεν γίνεται αλλιώς

Έλα μωράκι μου στην Fontana για καφέ
έλα μωράκι μου γιατί αργείς να πεις το ναι
έλα μωράκι μου φοράς παπούτσια χαμηλά
έλα μωράκι μου και κοκαλάκια στα μαλλιά

Για σένα λιώνω μάθε το...

Έλα μωράκι μου το στρώμα είναι καπιτονέ
έλα μωράκι μου γιατί αργείς να πεις το ναι
Έλα μωράκι μου τα άλλα θα στα πω μετά
έλα μωράκι μου το θέμα πάρτο σοβαρά

Για σένα λιώνω μάθε το...

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Η διαδικασία σκέψης δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ακόμη, μιας και τα δεδομένα και το βάθος των λεγομένων σου με έχουν αφήσει κυριολεκτικά άναυδο.
> ...



Μονάχα αυτό θα σου ζητήσω και τίποτα άλλο.
Σε παρακαλώ ότι και να γίνει μη σταματήσεις ποτέ να μου απαντάς και να μου δίνεις σημασία.
Είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για εμένα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Μονάχα αυτό θα σου ζητήσω και τίποτα άλλο.
> Σε παρακαλώ ότι και να γίνει μη σταματήσεις ποτέ να μου απαντάς και να μου δίνεις σημασία.
> Είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για εμένα.



καλα βρε μην κανεις ετσι,
χαλαρωσε και λιγο.....

το οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο για σενα,
το επιασα απο το δευτερο μυνημα σου.
Ηδη εφτασες 7 στα 7.

Δεν ξερω πως θα τερματισεις την καριερα σου,
αλλα ειναι σιγουρο, οτι αμα σταματησω να γραφω στο φορουμ,
θα σταματησεις να υπαρχεις και εσυ.....

Ετσι θα κανω οτι μπορω*, για να υπαρχεις αιωνια.....






*και ειναι συννομο με τους κανονες χρησης του φορουμ βεβαια.....




ΥΓ....... στο βαθμο που η ενδιαφερουσα συζητηση μας, συνεχιστει, θα σε παρακαλουσα να ανοιχτει νεο θρεντ.
Η χρηση του παροντος δεν αφορα, τις ενασχολησεις που εχουν τα μελη του φορουμ, μαζι μου.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> Μονάχα αυτό θα σου ζητήσω και τίποτα άλλο.
> Σε παρακαλώ ότι και να γίνει μη σταματήσεις ποτέ να μου απαντάς και να μου δίνεις σημασία.
> ...



Δείξε μας τον δρόμο και εμείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε ακολουθήσουμε όπου και εάν πας. 
Μόνο για άλλη μια φορά θα σου το πω. Μην σταματήσεις να μας δίνεις ζωή.

----------


## anoiksi

[quote]_Originally posted by krino_

[/color]
Τι κάνεις εσύ εδώ μέσα. Ποίον ιδιοτελή σκοπό υπηρετείς.


α ωστε αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση τελικα....
Θα σου απαντησω οσο πιο ειλικρινα μπορω.

Εχω περασει πολλες φασεις, δεν υπαρχει μια και εξω απαντηση που να καλυπτει ολο το φασμα και αυτο γιατι η ποικιλια αυτη προκυπτει απο το κοσμο που υπαρχει γυρω μου.

Αλλοτε λοιπον γιατι μπορουσα και επικοινωνουσα σε αρκετα καλο επιπεδο με κοσμο και εχει τυχει να βοηθησω και να βοηθηθω σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.
Αλλοτε γιατι απλα εχει fun και τιποτα αλλο.
Και αλλοτε γιατι παιζει ετσι η συγκυρια και μου αρεσουν τα ψυχολογικα παιχνιδια και μου αρεσει να μελετω τις αντιδρασεις των ανθρωπων.
Με ενδιαφερει τρομερα οταν βλεπω ανθρωπους να αντιδρουν χωρις φραγμους ειτε αρνητικα ειτε θετικα.
Βγαζουν 100% τον πραγματικο τους εαυτο (ειτε την καλη εκδοση ειτε την κακη) και αυτο εχει πραγματικο ενδιαφερον.
Τελος καποιες φορες, επειδη μου αρεσει η επικοινωνια του λογου, προσπαθω να αποκωδικοποιήσω αυτο που δεν φαινεται στο γραπτο λογο καποιου και προσπαθει να το κρυψει.


Δεν ξερω αν καλυψα ολες τις πτυχες, αλλα προσπαθησα χωρις φοβο και παθος....
Παντως η ψυχολογια και οτι εργαλεια εχει για να ανιχνευσει το μεσα ενος ανθρωπου ειναι ιδιαιτερα γοητευτικη και ο μεγαλος βαθμος δυσκολιας της, την καθιστα ιδιαιτερα ενδιαφερουσα.
Συμφωνεις με αυτο η οχι?

Συνηθως χρησιμοποιω σωκρατικες μεθοδους αλλα οχι μονο.
Ξερεις με εχουν κατηγορησει σαν ειρωνα, αλλα δεν το βρισκω κακο.
Ο Σωκρατης οταν συζητουσε ειχε μεσα στις μεθοδους του και την ειρωνια εκτος των αλλων.
Υπαρχει η αποψη οτι η σωκρατικη μεθοδος ειναι η πιο αποτελεσματικη απο ολες οταν θελεις να εκμαιευσεις μια απαντηση σε ενα κυκλο ανθρωπων.

Βεβαια υπαρχουν διαφωνιες,
αλλα αυτο εγκειται σε ποια σχολη ανηκεις.....

[quote]


Κρινο, 

δεν ηθελα να ασχοληθω με τους καβγαδες και τις ειρωνιες σας εδω μεσα, γιατι δεν μου αρεσουν ή αν θελεις τα αποφευγω...Δεν περνω το μερος κανενος απο τα δυο στρατοπεδα που δημιουργηθηκαν και το βρισκω κριμα να συμβαινει αυτο μεσα στο φορουμ....Αυτο που λες ομως πιο πανω, δεν το θεωρω πλεον αστειο ουτε ειρωνια ουτε τιποτα...Το θεωρω απλα επικυνδυνο...Δεν καταλαβες ε;;;


Και αλλοτε γιατι παιζει ετσι η συγκυρια και μου αρεσουν τα ψυχολογικα παιχνιδια και μου αρεσει να μελετω τις αντιδρασεις των ανθρωπων.
Με ενδιαφερει τρομερα οταν βλεπω ανθρωπους να αντιδρουν χωρις φραγμους ειτε αρνητικα ειτε θετικα.
Βγαζουν 100% τον πραγματικο τους εαυτο (ειτε την καλη εκδοση ειτε την κακη) και αυτο εχει πραγματικο ενδιαφερον


Τωρα;;; Με πιο δικαιωμα εσυ θα παιζεις με την ψυχολογια των ανθρωπων εδω μεσα και θα τους παροτρυνεις σε κατι...Ειναι επικυνδυνο και δεν σου εχει κανεις δωσει αυτο το δικαιωμα...Σταματα να κανεις τετοια παιχνιδια...Αυτο το φορουμ δεν ειναι για πειραματα...ειναι για υποστηριξη...Δεν ξερω τι εχεις στειλει γενικα γιατι εδω και 2 μηνες ειμαι παλι πιο ενεργη και επισης δεν ξερω τι υ2υ εχεις στειλει στον κοσμο...Δεν με ενδιαφερει κιολας, αλλη αυτη η δηλωση και μονο ειναι λογος να εναντιωθω...Γιατι ισως να μην το καταφερνεις αλλα δεν παυεις να προσπαθεις...Δεν μου εδωσες εμενα προσωπικα καποιο λογο, γιατι δεν ασχοληθηκα και πολυ ουτε το εχω σαν προθεση γιατι ειναι αλλος ο λογος που γραφω εδω μεσα οπου υπαρχουν χρυσοι ανθρωποι...αλλα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ...

Και ολα αυτα φυσικα απευθυνονται σε σενα σαν νορμαλ ανθρωπο....τωρα αν εχεις οποιοδηποτε αλλο προβλημα και κανεις τετοιες δηλωσεις για να προβαλλεις το ποσο εξυπνος εισαι ή το ποσο ειρωνας η τα κομπλεξ σου ή ή ή συγγνωμη δεν μπορω να βοηθησω...

Δεν χρειαζεται να μου απαντησεις στο ποστ μου αυτο, απλα σκεψου τα λογια μου...Δεν ηθελα να εναντιωθω απλα αυτο δεν μπορω να το δεχτω...και επρεπε να εκφρασω την αποψη μου.....

----------


## Alobar

Άνοιξη, respect!

 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν χρειαζεται να μου απαντησεις στο ποστ μου αυτο



οκ σεβομαι αυτο που θελεις.
Αν αλλαξεις γνωμη πες το μου.

----------


## anoiksi

:-) Alobar......

----------


## anoiksi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν ειπα μην μου απαντας ειπα απλα δεν χρειαζεται να μου απαντησεις...Σε αφησα ελευθερο να αποφασισεις....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



εγω δεν προκειται να αποφασισω τιποτα.
Εσυ εκανες το ποστ και στο τελος μου λες οτι δεν θες να σου απαντησω.

Ξερεις εκει που μου λενε,
δεν σε κανω κεφι, δεν χρειαζομαι δευτερη κουβεντα και δεν μου αρεσει να σερνω κανενα σε συζητησεις που δεν θελει.
Ιδιως οταν προκειται για ατομα οπως εσυ, που δεν εχουν δωσει τις αφορμες που γραφεις στο ποστ σου.
Οι συζητησεις ομως σε ενα φορουμ, ειναι αυστηρα εθελοντικες.


Εν ολιγεις,
αν θες απαντηση μου,
τοτε θα πρεπει να μου γραψεις,
ΝΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.

Αλλιως η συζητηση μας τελειωσε εδω.
 :Smile:

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Γιατί δεν απαντάς καλέ μου Κρίνε.
Πάνσοφε υποστηρικτή της αθωότητας και του απόλυτου κενού.
Μοναδικέ εκφραστή της αλήθειας και του σωστού.
Σε παρακαλώ εγώ ο υποστηρικτής σου. Απάντησε για ποιόν λόγο παίζεις με τα συναισθήματα και τις παθήσεις των γειτόνων σου. 
Εξήγησε στο καλό κοριτσάκι που σε ρώτησε για ποιόν λόγω επιμένεις να ζεις την τετράγωνη ζωή σου χωρίς ίχνος διάθεσής να ανθίσεις από μόνο σου καλό μου Κρινάκι.

Βάλε σε παρακαλώ το κακό κοριτσάκι που σε ρώτησε στην θέση της. Εκεί που της αξίζει να βρίσκετε. 
Απάντησέ της σε παρακαλώ και μην την λυπηθείς καθόλου.
Ποια είναι αυτή που θα σε χαρακτηρίσει επικίνδυνο. Ποια είναι αυτή που θα σε κρίνει εσένα όταν απλά το μόνο που θέλεις είναι να τσιγκλάς λιγάκι τους ανθρώπους για να δεις απλά τις συμπεριφορές τους.

----------


## weird

Τα ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια.
Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο.

Ε λοιπόν, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την λογική αυτών που ήθελαν να παίξουν τους άλλους ψυχολογικά.

Τι έχουν να κερδίσουν άραγε απο αυτό?

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια.
> Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο.
> 
> Ε λοιπόν, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την λογική αυτών που ήθελαν να παίξουν τους άλλους ψυχολογικά.
> 
> Τι έχουν να κερδίσουν άραγε απο αυτό?



Επιβεβαίωση του ελάχιστου υπαρκτού.
Μόνο αυτό έχουν να κερδίσουν.

----------


## anoiksi

Θα το ξαναπω, δεν ειπα να μην μου απαντησεις, ειπα να διαλεξεις αν θελεις να απαντησεις και να πεις την αποψη σου...
Δεν καταλαβαινεις τι σου λεω, η δεν θελεις...Παντως τωρα την εχεις την αντιδραση μου...τσεκαρε το τετραγωνακη σου...Δεν θα παρακαλεσω κανεναν να μου μιλησει η να μου απαντησει σε κατι δεν το εχω αναγκη....αν θελει θα το κανει και μαλλον εσυ δεν θελεις...οποτε οπως ειπες ληγει εδω η συζητηση μας...δεν θα σε ενοχλησω ξανα, αλλα ουτε μου αρεσει να τσακωνομαι γενικα, ποσο με ατομα που δεν γνωριζω...

Καλο υπολοιπο...!!!!!!

----------


## anoiksi

weird μου πες και εσυ;;;;;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια.
> Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο.
> 
> Ε λοιπόν, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την λογική αυτών που ήθελαν να παίξουν τους άλλους ψυχολογικά.
> 
> Τι έχουν να κερδίσουν άραγε απο αυτό?




βαζεις και τον εαυτο σου,
σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα που εχεις?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Θα το ξαναπω, δεν ειπα να μην μου απαντησεις, ειπα να διαλεξεις αν θελεις να απαντησεις και να πεις την αποψη σου...
> Δεν καταλαβαινεις τι σου λεω, η δεν θελεις...Παντως τωρα την εχεις την αντιδραση μου...τσεκαρε το τετραγωνακη σου...Δεν θα παρακαλεσω κανεναν να μου μιλησει η να μου απαντησει σε κατι δεν το εχω αναγκη....αν θελει θα το κανει και μαλλον εσυ δεν θελεις...οποτε οπως ειπες ληγει εδω η συζητηση μας...δεν θα σε ενοχλησω ξανα, αλλα ουτε μου αρεσει να τσακωνομαι γενικα, ποσο με ατομα που δεν γνωριζω...
> 
> Καλο υπολοιπο...!!!!!!



δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι παιζουμε τις κουμπαρες αγαπητη ανοιξη....


Μου γραφεις ενα ποστ με σκεψεις σου...
πολυ ομορφα.
Το τελειωνεις οτι δεν εχεις αναγκη της απαντησης μου.
Παρα πολυ ομορφα.
Και σου απανταω (παντα το κανω αυτο, δεν θελω να αφηνονται κενα) οτι αμα αλλαξεις γνωμη ευχαριστως να σου πω.


Και εκτοτε παιζουμε ενα γαιτανακι,
θελω αλλα σου κανω ναζια.....


Να σου πω και κατι?
Ακομα και αν ηθελα να σου απαντησω,
κατοπιν ολων αυτων, ε δεν εχω ορεξη.


Οποτε καλα το λες,
καλο μας υπολοιπο.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια.
> Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο.
> 
> ...


Εσύ τι θες να κερδίσεις?

Την υποστήριξη μας? 

Δεν βλέπω να μπήκες εδώ με σκοπό που να εξυπηρετεί κάτι τέτοιο. Εκτός αν έχεις κάποια παραξενιά και αντιδράς προβάλλοντας κάθε είδος λογικής αντί να το βουλώνεις..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> weird μου πες και εσυ;;;;;


η weird αγαπητη ανοιξη,
οποτε εχουμε συζητησει,
δεν μου εχει πει ποτε τετοιες μπαρουφες οπως αυτες που μου γραφεις.


Δυο ανθρωποι αν θελουν να μιλησουν ειλικρινα καθονται και μιλανε. Τα υπολοιπα τα λενε αλλιως και οχι συζητηση.









Δεν χρειαζεται να μου απαντησεις στο ποστ μου αυτο, απλα σκεψου τα λογια μου...

ε αμα δεν χρειαζεται, τι το κουραζεις?
θα κατσω να σκεφτω και ειμαστε ολοι μια χαρα-δρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> weird μου πες και εσυ;;;;;


Είπα καλή μου δεν βλέπεις?
Θα βρω και τον μπελά μου τώρα.  :Frown:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια.
> Μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο.
> 
> ...


Κρινο, 
θα με ενδιέφερε πιο πολύ να ακούσω εσύ πως το αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό που έγραψες πιο πάνω. 

Ελπίζω να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι έχω παίξει μαζί σου ή με κάποιον άλλο...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> weird μου πες και εσυ;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...



αχαχαχαχα δεν κρατιεμαι απο τα γελια.....

να να να να κακια weird να μαθεις.....

:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Κρινο, 
> θα με ενδιέφερε πιο πολύ να ακούσω εσύ πως το αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό που έγραψες πιο πάνω. 
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι έχω παίξει μαζί σου ή με κάποιον άλλο...



αχμ.....
για πες,
εσυ οταν συζητας δεν προσπαθεις να μπεις στο μυαλο του αλλου,
και να καταλαβει τι σκεφτεται?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Κρινο, 
> θα με ενδιέφερε πιο πολύ να ακούσω εσύ πως το αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό που έγραψες πιο πάνω. 
> ...


Προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του βέβαια. 
Ενίοτε μάλιστα πίσω απο τις γραμμές που γράφει νιώθω να βρίσκονται περισσότερα απο όσα μπορεί συνειδητά να καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## krino

μηπως τοτε παιζεις μαζι του?
:P

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μηπως τοτε παιζεις μαζι του?
> :P


Τα παιχνιδάκια είναι περιττά, όταν υπάρχει αμεσότητα και ειλικρίνεια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> μηπως τοτε παιζεις μαζι του?
> :P
> 
> ...



που ξερεις τι ακριβως κανεις,
οταν μπαινεις στο μυαλο του αλλου?
Πως εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν παιζεις?

----------


## weird

Τι εννοείς όταν μπαίνεις στο μυαλό του άλλου?
Το οτι παίζει κανείς δεν είναι χειριστικό?
Σαν να χειρίζεται για να καταφέρει κάτι?
Η μηπως εσύ το αντιλαμβάνεσαι διαφορετικά?

Έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές τον όρο ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια κι έχω καταλάβει οτι είναι τόσο μα τόσο ρευστός για τον καθένα.

Επίσης έχω καταλάβει οτι εμείς οι άνθρωποι παίζουμε συχνά ψυχολογικά παιχνίδια μεταξύ μας.
Κι αναρωτιέμαι ποιά η ανάγκη?

Κατέληξα οτι το να είσαι άμεσος και ειλικρινής είναι τελικά το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο...

----------


## anoiksi

Και μια συμβουλη για το τελος, μαθε να διαβαζεις πιο προσεχτικα τι σου λενε η γυρω σου, γιατι πολλα τα χανεις στην πορεια εφοσον το μονο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι να εχεις τον τελευταιο λογο...

Δεν θα σου ξαναμιλησω εφοσον οπως λες δεν θελεις...

ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΛΕΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ...ΑΥΤΟ ΑΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΟΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΣΗ, ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΣ...

ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ....

----------


## weird

Άνοιξη, 
δεν πιστεύω οτι λες μπαρούφες. Είπες κάτι όπως το αισθάνθηκες πολύ ειλικρινά. 
Ίσα ίσα τα λόγια σου ήταν το έναυσμα γι αυτή τη συζήτηση.

----------


## krino

αναλογα τι θες να καταφερεις,
μερικες φορες μπορεις να γινεις και χειριστικος.
Αλλα δεν ειναι εκει το προβλημα.
Γιατι μπορεις να γινεις χειριστικος αλλα οχι προς ωφελος σου.

Αλλα ολα αυτα δεν εχουν αμεση σχεση με το εδω μεσα. (ετσι ξεκινησε η κουβεντα)
Υπαρχουν ποικιλες καταστασεις που αν δεν γινεις χειριστικος, καλυτερα να κοψεις ροδα μυρωμενα.

Ψυχολογικα παιχνιδια παιζονται,
αλλα λεω οτι παιζονται οχι εν αγνοια καποιου.






Η ουσια και αυτο που δεν καταλαβε η ανοιξη,
ειναι οταν βρισκεις μπροστα σου μια κατασταση ψυχολογικων παιχνιδιων,
εχεις δυο επιλογες,
1. να μην ασχοληθεις
2. να παιξεις ακριβως ετσι.
εγω σιγουρα δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που δεν ασχολιουνται.

Προσωπικα μερικες φορες τα βαριεμαι, αλλες οχι.
Τα βρισκω χρησιμα, μονο σαν ασκησεις επι χαρτου.
Αλλα αν με ρωτησεις, θα προτιμουσα να μην υπηρχαν.
Η ζωη μας θα ηταν απειρως πιο απλη.....

----------


## weird

Έχεις και μια τρίτη επιλογή.
Να είσαι ευθύς, άμεσος και ειλικρινής.
Απλά. 

Να μην γίνεις σαν κι αυτούς αλλά να μην γυρίσεις και την πλάτη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Και μια συμβουλη για το τελος, μαθε να διαβαζεις πιο προσεχτικα τι σου λενε η γυρω σου, γιατι πολλα τα χανεις στην πορεια εφοσον το μονο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι να εχεις τον τελευταιο λογο...
> 
> Δεν θα σου ξαναμιλησω εφοσον οπως λες δεν θελεις...
> 
> ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΛΕΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΠΑΡΟΥΦΕΣ...ΑΥΤΟ ΑΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΟΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΣΗ, ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΣ...
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ....



να σου πω,
αρκετα με σύγχυσες με το πρωτο σου ποστ,
παρατα με ησυχο λοιπον και καλο αερα στα πανια σου.

Δεν σου ανοιξα κανενα ποστ εγω,
που να σου λεω ενα σωρο ιστοριες και στο τελος να σου λεω οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει να μου απαντησεις.


Οταν καποιος με απαξιωνει θα τον απαξιωσω 100% και εγω.

Οσο για το ονομα σου, θα το αναφερω οσο νομιζω εφοσον γραφεις εδω μεσα.


Ελπιζω να μην ανοιξουμε περαιτερω διαλογο.

----------


## anoiksi

weird μου, 
χαιρομαι που δεν το πιστευεις αυτο για μενα, γιατι και εγω, οπως και οι τοσοι φιλοι μου δεν το πιστευουν...ακριβως αυτο...ηθελα να γινει συζητηση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα, γιατι εχει πολυ ζουμι και ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον αλλα απο οτι φανηκε αυτος που εγραψε οτι κανει ψυχολογικα παιχνιδια δεν θελει να το συζητησει και το αποφευγει, στρεβλωνοντας αυτα που λεω και χωρις να δινει μια ουσιαστικη απαντηση...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Έχεις και μια τρίτη επιλογή.
> Να είσαι ευθύς, άμεσος και ειλικρινής.
> Απλά. 
> 
> Να μην γίνεις σαν κι αυτούς αλλά να μην γυρίσεις και την πλάτη.



και αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη απο αυτο που θες τοτε τι κανεις?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> 
> δεν θελει να το συζητησει και το αποφευγει, στρεβλωνοντας αυτα που λεω και χωρις να δινει μια ουσιαστικη απαντηση...



τα κειμενα σου υπαρχουν μια χαρα, 

\"Δεν χρειαζεται να μου απαντησεις στο ποστ μου αυτο, απλα σκεψου τα λογια μου...\"



αν δεν ησουν εγωιστρια θα χαμηλωνες λιγο τα ματια σου και θα ελεγες μια απλη φραση πριν ωρα και δεν θα λεγαμε ολα αυτα τα περιττα.


Οσο για το αν θελω να το συζητησω,
η weird καθεται και συζηταμε μια χαρα.
Εσυ που προφανως θες ναζια και παρακαλια, κατσε στην ακρη και κοιτα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> weird μου, 
> χαιρομαι που δεν το πιστευεις αυτο για μενα, γιατι και εγω, οπως και οι τοσοι φιλοι μου δεν το πιστευουν...ακριβως αυτο...ηθελα να γινει συζητηση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα, γιατι εχει πολυ ζουμι και ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον αλλα απο οτι φανηκε αυτος που εγραψε οτι κανει ψυχολογικα παιχνιδια δεν θελει να το συζητησει και το αποφευγει, στρεβλωνοντας αυτα που λεω και χωρις να δινει μια ουσιαστικη απαντηση...


Ανοιξη μου,
πιστεύω οτι συζητιέται το θέμα και έμμεσα ο Κρίνο σου έχει απαντήσει.
Εκείνη τη στιγμή που έγραφε ότι έγραφε απαντούσε σε ένα μέλος που δεν κάνει άλλο απο το να τον προκαλεί και ίσως η απάντησή του, να προσανατολιζόταν ακριβώς στο συγκεκριμένο μέλος.

Με την συζήτηση λοιπόν που ανοίξαμε, βλέπεις οτι ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.
Πχ. σου λέει ο Κρίνο, πιστεύω οτι χωρίς τα παιχνιδάκια η ζωή μας θα ήταν πολύ πιο απλή, άλλά όταν παίζονται, δεν αδιαφορώ.


Εγώ απο την άλλη πιστεύω οτι αν εσύ είσαι απόλυτα άμεσος μπορείς ( εφόσον σε ενδιαφέρει το άτομο) να σπάσεις την άμυνα του που ενσαρκώνεται σε αυτό το παιχνίδι.

Εσύ τι λες?

----------


## krino

τι υποννοει η ποιητρια,
οταν σου αραδιαζει ενα σωρο κατηγοριες και τελειωνει,
οτι δεν χρειαζεται να απαντησω?

Ποια εισαι εσυ κυρια ανοιξη,
που νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να με απαξιωσεις?

Και το κερασακι,
ειναι σαφως οτι μετα το εφυολογημα της,
πρεπει να κατσω να σκεφτω......
Να παω στο δωματιο μου, να κλεισω τα παντζουρια, να βαλω μια ατμοσφαιρικη μουσικη,
και να περιμενω να μου εμπεδωθουν οι σκεψεις της ανοιξης.....


μαστα.
να κατσωωωωωωωω να σκεφτωωωωωωω......

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Έχεις και μια τρίτη επιλογή.
> Να είσαι ευθύς, άμεσος και ειλικρινής.
> Απλά. 
> ...


Εσύ λες οτι δεν θα αδιαφορήσεις απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε παιχνίδια.
Προσωπικά βαριέμαι να ασχολούμαι με την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθενός και τον τρόπο που αυτή εκδηλώνεται, εκτός αν είναι να παράσχω βοήθεια.

Απο εκεί και πέρα, αν με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το άτομο που αμύνεται μέσω των χειρισμών αυτών, θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όσο πιο άμεση αντέχω για να σπάσω αυτή την άμυνά του και να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Για να γίνω πιο σαφής λοιπόν μια και τα φτωχά Ελληνικά μου είναι προφανώς ανεπαρκή, θα πω πως αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι η ανυπαρξία της ηθικής ειδικά σε θέματα τα οποία αγγίζουν την ψυχή των ανθρώπων και αποτελούν την επιτομή της έννοιας της αξιοπρέπειας.

Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα σαφής.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Εσύ λες οτι δεν θα αδιαφορήσεις απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε παιχνίδια.
> Προσωπικά βαριέμαι να ασχολούμαι με την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθενός και τον τρόπο που αυτή εκδηλώνεται, εκτός αν είναι να παράσχω βοήθεια.
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα, αν με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το άτομο που αμύνεται μέσω των χειρισμών αυτών, θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όσο πιο άμεση αντέχω για να σπάσω αυτή την άμυνά του και να βγάλω άκρη.



μα να σου πω,
για να γινω συγκεκριμενος,
δεν με ενδιαφερουν εδω μεσα τα ατομα που συζηταμε.
Πολυ απλα δεν γινεται να το αποφυγεις.
Αλλο αυτο που λες εσυ και αλλο αυτο που λεω εγω.

Ειμαστε εντελως διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι,
αρα μην ψαχνεις κοινες κατευθυνσεις.

----------


## vince

knoup έχεις U2U (δηλαδή προσωπικό μήνυμα -- πάνω δεξιά στην οθόνη). Προς αποφυγή μιας ακόμα παρεξήγησης απλά να πω πως δεν κάνω καμία προπαγάνδα για U2U ή ότι άλλο νομίζει ο καθένας. Ελπίζω να μην βρεθεί μια ακόμα αφορμή από το πουθενά για να δημιουργηθεί ένα ακόμα δυσάρεστο θέμα.

Καλό σας απόγευμα... και καλό φωτισμό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι η ανυπαρξία της ηθικής ειδικά σε θέματα τα οποία αγγίζουν την ψυχή των ανθρώπων και αποτελούν την επιτομή της έννοιας της αξιοπρέπειας.



επειδη αναφερεσαι σε εμενα,
εγω εχω πει δεκαδες φορες οτι ειμαι ΑΝΗΘΙΚΟΣ.


Το προβλημα πες μου που ειναι.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> τι υποννοει η ποιητρια,
> οταν σου αραδιαζει ενα σωρο κατηγοριες και τελειωνει,
> οτι δεν χρειαζεται να απαντησω?
> 
> Ποια εισαι εσυ κυρια ανοιξη,
> που νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να με απαξιωσεις?
> 
> Και το κερασακι,
> ...





Καλό μου παιδί θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι από μόνος σου έχεις υποβιβάσει την ύπαρξη σου. Δεν σου φταιει κανείς άλλος πλην αυτού που λέγετε εαυτός σου.

Όμως όπως προείπα δεν είναι εύκολο να το δεχθείς. Συγχώρεσε με εάν σου μίλησα σκληρά αλλά νιώθω ότι πραγματικά θα πρέπει να βγεις από την τετράγωνη ζωή σου και να αρχίσεις να αναπνέεις. Ο αέρας τελειώνει.

Με όση ειλικρίνεια μου απομένει να σου πω πως πραγματικά είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο (για τους άλλους όχι για εσένα) να παίζεις με την ψυχή των ανθρώπων. Ο μόνος λόγος για να το κάνεις αυτό είναι απλά για να δώσεις έναν λόγο στην αβάσταχτη ύπαρξή σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Καλό μου παιδί θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι από μόνος σου έχεις υποβιβάσει την ύπαρξη σου. Δεν σου φταιει κανείς άλλος πλην αυτού που λέγετε εαυτός σου.
> 
> 
> αντε οκ, μονο ο εαυτος μου φταιει...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

και ρεζουμαρουμε,
το προβλημα ειναι οτι τελειωνει ο αερας......


λαμπραααααααα.....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Έγινες σαφής. Χαίρομαι που το λες αυτό και εφόσον αυτός είναι ο σκοπός σου από μένα τουλάχιστον έχεις το πεδίο ελεύθερο.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα ακόμα να διαβάσεις και το προσωπικό μήνυμα που σου έστειλα. 

Να\'σαι καλά και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Το διάβασα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα είσαι πολύ ενδιαφέρον άνθρωπος.

----------


## nature

knoulp, αυτά που λες ότι τελειώνει ο αέρας είναι λίγο τρομαχτικά. 
Είναι και νύχτα, βρέχει κιόλας.
Γιατί δεν πάς να τα πείτε στο ειδικό θρεντ που άνοιξε για σένα ο φίλος σου, ώστε να μη σκιαζόμαστε και εμείς? 
Αυτό το θέμα αφορά τους στόχους και τη λειτουργία της κοινότητας και όσο νάναι περνάει πιο πολύς κόσμος από δω και μπορεί να σκιαχτούν και αυτοί.
Καλή συνέχεια και από μένα.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> και ρεζουμαρουμε,
> το προβλημα ειναι οτι τελειωνει ο αερας......
> 
> 
> λαμπραααααααα.....





Ο αέρας έχει εδώ και καιρό τελειώσει.
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.
Όταν μπαίνεις μέσα στο site έχει κάποιες διευθύνσεις από ειδικούς στους οποίους θα σε συμβούλευα να αποτανθείς.
Φυσικά και άμα ζητήσεις την βοήθειά μου θα χαρώ πολύ να σου την δώσω.
Όμως θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι σαν ανήθικό ων που δηλώνεις, θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεις τις συναναστροφές σου με άτομα ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητα. Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνεις.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by nature_
> knoulp, αυτά που λες ότι τελειώνει ο αέρας είναι λίγο τρομαχτικά. 
> Είναι και νύχτα, βρέχει κιόλας.
> Γιατί δεν πάς να τα πείτε στο ειδικό θρεντ που άνοιξε για σένα ο φίλος σου, ώστε να μη σκιαζόμαστε και εμείς? 
> Αυτό το θέμα αφορά τους στόχους και τη λειτουργία της κοινότητας και όσο νάναι περνάει πιο πολύς κόσμος από δω και μπορεί να σκιαχτούν και αυτοί.
> Καλή συνέχεια και από μένα.




Συμφωνώ απολύτως.
Δεν έχω άλλωστε σκοπό να προσβάλλω την ηθική και την αισθητική κανενός από εσάς. Ούτε άλλωστε έχω σκοπό να επηρεάσω καταστάσεις και ανθρώπους.
Ειλικρινά ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη. Σε παρακαλώ υπόδειξέ μου το καινούργιο θέμα και θα μεταφερθώ αμέσως εκεί.

Ειλικρινά ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνεις.



αυτο που κανεις εσυ ειναι αισχρο ομως.


Σου ειπα να μην γραφουμε εδω,
και εσυ συνεχιζεις λες και δεν τρεχει τιποτα,
δεν υπαρχουν αλλοι και υπαρχουμε μονο εμεις.


Συγγνώμη αλλα τετοια σταση απαξιωσης ολων - ασχετα αν εισαι νεο μελος (λαιμαι τωρα.....) - δεν μου κανει.
Αν θες να συνομιλουμε, θα σεβεσαι πρωτα απο ολα το χωρο που σου εδωσε δικαιωμα να γραφτεις και να αποκτησεις λογο.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνεις.
> ...








Εκτός από αδαείς είσαι και βιαστικός.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνεις.
> ...





Επίσης σε παρεκάλεσα να μην σταματήσεις ποτέ να μου μιλάς.
Και εσύ τώρα με απειλείς ότι δεν θα μου ξαναμιλήσεις.
Είσαι πολύ σκληρός να ξέρεις.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by knoulp_
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνεις.
> ...



Καλό σας βράδυ και τα λέμε αύριο.

Καλό σου βράδυ μικρό μου Πόνυ.  :Wink:

----------


## nature

Eίπαμε είσαι οφφφφ τοοοοπικκκκ!!!!
Το είπαμε μάλιστα με το καλό την πρώτη φορά.

....Και η παρουσία σου,
Ενα ακόμα λιθαράκι στην παρακμή.
Κρίμα.

----------


## krino

Ωρα για αυτοκριτικη λοιπον?
Ας μιλησω οσο μπορω ειλικρινα.....

Μαλλον γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να μπαινει στην ζωη μου, κανενα φορουμ.
Αλλα κυριως γιατι αυτο που κανω πια δεν με εκπροσωπει.


Εγραψε προ λιγων ημερων, ο κηπ οτι ξευτιλιζομαι.
Με τα δικα του ματια (και με πολλων αλλων) εχει απολυτο δικαιο.
Με τα δικα μου ματια ομως ηταν διαφορετικα.
Γιατι? γιατι απλα εδω και καιρο δεν με νοιαζει.
Δεν με νοιαζει αν αποδομητε το προφιλ μου,
δεν με νοιαζει αν δεχομαι επιθεσεις, δεν με νοιαζει αν ειμαι καλος η κακος,
δεν με νοιαζει οτι και αν γινεται εδω μεσα.


Το φορουμ για μενα πια, ειναι ενας νεκρος τοπος σερνωμενων ψυχων και εγω ενα φαντασμα
που σερνεται μαζι του. Ετσι μπορουν να συμβουν πολλα τα οποια σε αλλο χρονο δεν θα ηταν δικες μου σκεψεις και κινησεις.
Να αδικησω το κηπ και οπως ειπωθηκε και οτι ωφειλω να πω μια συγνωμη.
Την λεω δεν εχω προβλημα και το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι το σωστο.
Ομως η αισθηση του σωστου και του λαθους ειναι κατι που το βλεπω πολυ θολα πλεον.
(κηπ θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης, αλλα το κριτηριο μου πια, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι με ακριβεια αυτο που ειχα και οταν ελεγα κατι, αυτο εννοουσα)
Η παραμονη μου εδω μεσα πια, το μονο που μπορει να σπειρει, ειναι καταστροφολογια και τιποτα αλλο.
Δεν με νοιαζει ομως για μενα, δεν με απασχολει αυτο, ποτε δεν με απασχολησε ο εαυτος μου και να φροντισω για αυτον.
Με απασχολει οτι απο αυτη την καταστροφολογια μπορει να συμπαρασυρω ατομα που δεν εχουν καμια ευθυνη για αυτο

Εγραψε ο νικος κατι για να ζεστανουν οι ψυχες μας,
δυστυχως η δικη μου η ψυχη ειναι παγωμενη εδω και μηνες και μετα την διαγραφη του πανου,
μπηκε εντελως στην καταψυξη.
Αναγκαστηκα εδω μηνες να ειμαι συνεχεια στην τσιτα σε διαφορες καταστασεις,
ετσι ωστε κατα κυριο λογο να ασχολουμαι με αυτες και οχι με αυτο που μου αρεσε παλια να κανω.
Να συζητω με χρηστες και να νιωθω οτι κατι δινω αλλα και παιρνω εξισου.
Ετσι προτιμησα απο το να φερω τον νικο σε δυσκολη θεση (κατι που θα το εκανα αν δεν εγραφε σημερα αυτο το μυνημα η λιμπερ) να σταματησω αυτη την καταστροφολογια μονος μου.
Θα συνεχιζα να γραφω ετσι ωστε να αναγκασω τον αντμιν να με διαγραψει, μονο και μονο για να μην συνεχισω να ζω αυτη την κατασταση. Για μενα η διαγραφη δεν θα ηταν ποινη αλλα απελευθερωση.....
Αυτο γιατι ειπε ο κηπ οτι ο νικος δεν με διαγραφει λογω προυπηρεσιας!!! Λες και εγινα λοχιας εδω μεσα.... Η πλακα (?) ηταν οτι αυτο ακριβως αποζητουσα..... και οχι να σταματησω να γραφω μεχρι να ηρεμησω οπως μου ειπε.
Γιατι δεν με ενδιαφερει να ηρεμησω η να νευριασω, με ενδιαφερει να εχω λογο και ορεξη να γραφω κατι που εδω και μηνες δεν υπαρχει μεσα μου.

Το πιο τραγικο απο ολα ειναι να παιρνουν ευθυνες αλλοι, που ειναι αποκλειστικα δικες μου.
Να κλαινε ανθρωποι για δικες μου κινησεις.
Να μπαινει το φορουμ ετσι στην ζωη μου, δεν το καταλαβα οτι αυτο συνεβει, αλλα κανενα φορουμ δεν το αξιζει αυτο.
Οταν εφυγε η λιμπερ απο το φορουμ, το πιο σωστο θα ηταν να φυγω και εγω.
Γιατι σημερα λεω οτι συμφωνω με το τοτε σκεπτικο της.
Εγω σαν ξεροκεφαλος (ισως και να παιρνω βραβειο σε αυτο.....) που εχω γεννηθει, θελησα οπως παντα, να φτασω μεχρι το τερμα και να περασω αυτη την διαδικασια.
Φορτωθηκα πιεση και την ανταπεδωσα στο πολλαπλασιο.



Ειλικρινα σας μιλαω
δεν εχω καμια διαθεση ουτε για να εισπραξω καλοσυνη, αλλα ουτε για το αντιθετο.
Ειτε προκειται για συμπονια ειτε προκειται για εχθροτητα το ιδιο μου κανει.
Το μονο που με ενδιαφερει αυτη την στιγμη ειναι να αφοσιωθω στην πολυαγαπημενη μου λιμπερ,
η οποια υπομενει τοσα χρονια ολες τις παραξενιες μου.
Αν εχω αδικησει καποιον, ειναι η συντροφος της ζωης μου και κανενα αλλο.
Σε αυτη, πρεπει να ζητησω μια ταπεινη συγνωμη χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι καταφερα να εξαφανισω ολες τις πικρες που την εχω φορτωσει.
Εχω ελπιδα οτι η αγαπη μπορει να γιατρευει τετοιες πληγες.

Για τις πικρες του φορουμ, αυτες τις εξαφανιζει ο αντμιν με το μαγικο σκουπακι του, οποτε και οταν υπαρχει....






Αν θα ξαναμπω?
Κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει,
και δεν θελω να υπογραφω συναλλαγματικες.
Το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι τι μου βγαινει αυτη την στιγμη.
Ξερω οτι θα ηθελα να ξαναμπω, οταν νιωσω οτι θα εχω την διαθεση να ξαναγραφω οπως 
το εκανα παλια.
Ξερω οτι δεν θελω να γραφω σε ενα χωρο με την τωρινη μου διαθεση.
Ισως λοιπον εαν ο παρον χωρος μου δωσει χωρο για να μπορεσω να νιωθω οτι μπορω να δωσω οπως παλια, γιατι οχι?




Σορρυ για την φλυαρια,
παω να ποτισω τις τριανταφυλλιες μου, οι οποιες και αυτες αποζητουν στοργη.....
 :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Πρόσεχε τα αγκάθια... Έχουν κι αυτές. 
Καλά να περνάς,να ξεχνάς και να θυμάσαι.
Φιλιά.

----------


## knoulp

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ωρα για αυτοκριτικη λοιπον?
> Ας μιλησω οσο μπορω ειλικρινα.....
> 
> Μαλλον γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να μπαινει στην ζωη μου, κανενα φορουμ.
> Αλλα κυριως γιατι αυτο που κανω πια δεν με εκπροσωπει.
> 
> 
> Εγραψε προ λιγων ημερων, ο κηπ οτι ξευτιλιζομαι.
> ...




Τώρα μπορούμε να πιούμε εκείνον τον καφέ που λέγαμε.

Φυσικά εάν το επιθυμείς και εσύ.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Πρόσεχε τα αγκάθια... Έχουν κι αυτές. 
> Καλά να περνάς,να ξεχνάς και να θυμάσαι.
> Φιλιά.


Πρόσεχε τα αγκάθια Δημήτρη.
Να σε προσέχεις.
Εύχομαι να ξαναβρείς τον εαυτό σου.
Να είσαι καλά.
Με συγκίνησε απέραντα η ειλικρινής σου κατάθεση της ψυχής σου.

Κράτα αυτό το διαμάντι στα χέρια σου 
μαζί με την αγάπη της συντρόφου σου
κι όλα να πάνε καλά για σένα.

Το εύχομαι απο καρδιάς.

----------


## RainAndWind

Κρίνο,με έναν προσωπικό μου,αυθαίρετο τρόπο,ήμουν σίγουρη πως θα έκανες την αυτοκριτική σου.Σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη.(don\'t ask how,ούτε εγώ ξέρω,λολ)
Πάρε το χρόνο σου,αξιοποίησέ τον δημιουργικά,αγκάλιασε τη σύντροφό σου που φαίνεται τόσο να σε αγαπάει(δεν το ήξερα πως ήταν η liber,sorry).Εμένα δε με νοιάζει τόσο το τι χρωστάς στους άλλους,αλλά στον εαυτό σου.Όταν είμαστε καλά μέσα μας τότε και όσοι μας αγαπούν είναι δίπλα μας ευτυχισμένοι.Τότε μπορούμε να το ζήσουμε.
Είναι κάπως δύσκολο όταν είμαστε σε ένταση να αναγνώσουμε τι πραγματικά χρειαζόμαστε.Από απόσταση πάντα το κάνουμε και βλέποντας κάπως γενικότερα το πλάνο των συμπεριφορών μας.

Τριανταφυλλιές ε;Υπέροχα!

----------


## keep_walking

Τα πανω και τα κατω μας ετσι ειναι η ζωη....να σαι καλα και ελπιζω να βρεις αυτο που ζητας...μακαρι να το βρουμε ολοι.
Ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει τα γιατι...αλλα δεν εχει νοημα ε? (κατι απο τι συζητηση που ειχαμε). :Smile: ))))

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ωρα για αυτοκριτικη λοιπον?
> Ας μιλησω οσο μπορω ειλικρινα.....
> 
> Μαλλον γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να μπαινει στην ζωη μου, κανενα φορουμ.
> Αλλα κυριως γιατι αυτο που κανω πια δεν με εκπροσωπει.
> 
> 
> Εγραψε προ λιγων ημερων, ο κηπ οτι ξευτιλιζομαι.
> ...


πολυ ανθρωπινο το μυνημα σου.να σαι καλα να βρεις αυτο που θες και να περνας ομορφα.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Ωρα για αυτοκριτικη λοιπον?
> Ας μιλησω οσο μπορω ειλικρινα.....
> 
> Μαλλον γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να μπαινει στην ζωη μου, κανενα φορουμ.
> Αλλα κυριως γιατι αυτο που κανω πια δεν με εκπροσωπει.
> 
> 
> Εγραψε προ λιγων ημερων, ο κηπ οτι ξευτιλιζομαι.
> ...


...Δημήτρη, μήπως τελικά οι τριανταφυλλιές αξίζουν πολλά περισσότερα , από τις εικονικές αντιπαραθέσεις ?

Τάχουμε πει αυτά , έτσι δεν είναι ?

Υ.Γ. Περμένω να τα πούμε - όποτε μπορείτε με την Έρι και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στην Αθήνα μου βγάλατε τον πάτο μέχρι να σας βρω...

----------


## Arsi

krino κ εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ το μήνυμα σου.
Αληθινό κ ανθρώπινο.
Από ψυχής.
Να\'σαι καλά  :Smile: 

υ.γ.Σήμερα εσύ και η γλυκιά λίμπερ γράψατε τα πιο όμορφα μηνύματα.
Να\'στε καλά κ οι 2 :Smile:

----------


## giota

Ελπίδα αυτή η λέξη μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.Οταν ο εγωϊσμός δίνει την θέση του στην αυτοκριτική, στην ωριμότητα και τον σεβασμό.μακάρι παιδιά να μην ξαναδούμε τέτοιες εντάσεις, αφού λιγο εως πολύ όλοι και κάποιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουμε.Θα υπάρχουν οι διαφορετικές αποψεις ,αλλά η λογική και η αγάπη για τον συνάνθρωπο θα υπερισχύει.Πιστεύω απο εδώ κα πέρα να είμαστε μια φωλιά, που θα δίνει ζεστασιά και προ πάντων να μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε ανθρώπινα.Εχουμε ανάγκη ο ένας τον άλλον και ειδικά στις δύσκολες στιγμές.Ευχή μου να ξαναγίνει το φόρουμ αυτό ,που ήταν όταν γράφτηκα και κατέθεσα και εγώ, πράγματα κλειδωμένα για χρόνια μέσα μου.ολοι εσείς είσαστε το κλειδί που άνοιξε την πόρτα της ψυχής μου, που για πάρα πολλά χρονια ήταν κλειδωμένη.

----------


## elpi68

Και γω στον καφε...

----------


## giota

Και γω στον καφε... 



;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## elpi68

Τα ερωτηματικα ειναι για μένα giota??

----------


## giota

Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες με τον καφέ και ρώτησα

----------


## anwnimi

Κρίνο,
αυτό σου το μήνυμα, αυτό το θάρρος ψυχής, η αληθινότητα, το τόλμημα, μόνο νικητή σε κάνει.
Πόσοι άλλοι από εδώ μέσα θα μπορούσαν άραγε να κάνουν το ίδιο;
Πόσοι έχουν το θάρρος;

Κρίνο, εύχομαι να είσαι καλά.
Έχεις προσφέρει παρα μα πάρα πολλά εδώ μέσα.
Δυστυχώς αυτός ο χώρος, όσο όμορφος και αν είναι (ή ήταν, δεν ξέρω ακόμα αλλά ακόμα ελπίζω) μπορεί να μας φέρει σε ακραίες καταστάσεις. Το\'χω ζήσει και σε νιώθω. Ακριβώς γιατί είναι τόσο μαγικός και αληθινός, τρομακτικά αληθινός και ψεύτικος μαζί, επικίνδυνος, σα θεραπεία χωρις θεραπευτή. Χρειάζεται να κρατάμε μια απόσταση όταν τα πράγματα γίνονται ακραία...
Και το να αποφασίσω να με φροντίσω, είναι μια πράξη δύναμης, ειλικρίνειας. 
Γιατί όταν το αποφασίσω δε με νοιάζει τι δείχνω αλλά τι είμαι. Και ευτυχώς αυτό που είμαι δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που δείχνω, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο.
Κι εσύ Κρίνο μου είσαι πολύ περισσότερο, είσαι ανθρώπινος, πολυδιάστατος. 
Και η αμφιβολία περί σωστού και λάθους ή ο επαναπροσδιορισμός δεν είναι αδυναμία,είναι στοιχείο ανθρωπιάς, δύναμης, σκέψης, κριτικής.

Κρίνο, έχουμε μιλήσει σχετικά λίγο αλλά είσαι από τα μέλη που εκτιμώ πολύ παρά τις όποιες διαστάσεις απόψεων υπήρξαν κάποιες φορές μεταξύ μας, άλλες φορές υπήρξαμε σύμφωνοι ή και ακόμα έμαθα πράγματα από σένα.
Αν και στενοχωριέμαι πραγματικά για την αποχώρησή σου, (το λέω μέσα από την καρδιά μου) χαίρομαι γιατί αυτό το κάνεις για να φροντίσεις εσένα και την αγαπημένη σου και όχι να μείνεις εδώ για οποιονδήποτε άλλο, για οποιονδήποτε καυγά.
Χαίρομαι Κρίνο για το ότι φεύγεις ως νικητής, πραγματικά σου μιλάω.
Κι εύχομαι, όχι μόνο σε σένα, αλλά και σε μένα, και σε όλους μας, να μπάινουμε κάποια στιγμή στο φόρουμ (όποιος το κρίνει ότι το θελήσει) αφιερώνοντας με μέτρο κάποιο από τον ελεύθερό μας χρόνο για να ζεστάνουμε αυτές τις ρημάδες τις καρδιές μας, όπως είπε και ο Νίκος.
Χαίρομαι που σε γνώρισα διαδικτυακά, κι ελπίζω να τα ξαναλέμε, όταν και αν το θελήσεις.
Έδωσες το δικό σου μοναδικό στίγμα εδώ πέρα.

Χθες, έκλεισες ένα μεγάλο κεφάλαιο στο φόρουμ, μια εποχή.
Και αυτό αφήνει ένα συναίσθημα πικρό...

Γεια σου Κρίνο. Να προσέχεις τη Λίμπερ.

----------


## elpi68

Διευκρινιζω λοιπον: Είπε ο Sabb οτι θελει καφε με τον Δημητρη και την Liber οταν ανεβει Θεσσαλονικη, και ειπα θελω και γω καφε, εννοοντας οτι αποδεχομαι την συγνωμη του Κρινου για ολα οσα εγιναν...

----------


## giota

Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση δεν είχα καταλάβει

----------


## nature

Krino, γεια χαρά.
Θα μου λείψει η ματιά σου.
Είδα ότι πολλά μέλη εκτίμησαν την αυτοκριτική σου. 
Φυσικά την εκτιμώ και εγώ, ποιος άλλωστε μπορεί να μην την εκτιμά? 
Όμως, για να είμαι ειλικρινής αν είχα να διαλέξω μεταξύ ενός ανθρώπου με αυτοκριτική ματιά χωρίς ανάστημα ψυχής στην κοινωνία ή ενός ανθρώπου με ανάστημα ψυχής στην κοινωνία χωρίς αυτοκριτική ματιά, εγώ σαφώς και θα ψήφιζα το δεύτερο. Γούστα είναι αυτά  :Smile: 
Εσύ βέβαια με το τελευταίο σου ποστ απέδειξες ότι τα διαθέτεις και τα δύο. Εκτός από ανάστημα ψυχής που σου περισσεύει, ξέρεις να κάνεις και αυτοκριτική αν χρειάζεται.

Θα συμφωνήσω με την ανώνυμη ότι έδωσες ένα δικό σου μοναδικό στίγμα εδώ μέσα
Να είσαι καλά και να περνάς καλά με ό,τι σου δίνει χαρά και ευχαρίστηση.

----------

